# Post something random about yourself



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

I do not know if this thread has already been done but I saw it somewhere else and I thought it was cool.

I am 6'5"
I am growing a beard
I become easily motion sick on amusement park rides


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I once sat at a subway station for 3 hours and begged money...just to see if there we still some good people in the world.
I dream of travelling the world.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

The circumference of my head is 55 centimeters.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ive gone through 7 jobs this year.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I was born on my dad's 25th birthday.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm some percent German.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm right handed at everything except eating and brushing my teeth which I simply cannot do with my right hand for some reason. 

Every five or so years my dad will notice that I'm eating lefty and ask me if I've always done that. I'll say yes and then after another five years he'll ask me again. :lol


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm listening to Kraftwerk right now,
I stay up until 3am every night, 
I am THE coolest person who was ever born...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't stand it when anyone touches my feet. 
It makes me feel helpless, because toes seem like they're easy to break.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Without forcing them, I can bend my fingers back far enough that it looks like my hand is broken. 

I used to do it in elementary school to freak people out.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I officially became a millionaire as of 9 days ago when assets from my late brother were transferred into my own name.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I can't stand green food. It just wigs me out.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I can spin a basketball on all my fingers on my left hand.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

mserychic said:


> I can't stand green food. It just wigs me out.


MY GOD. Me too.


----------



## Mozzie (Jun 6, 2006)

I feel sick when I eat omelettes, but scrambled eggs are fine.

I've got a tattooed dot under my right eye where I was stabbed with a pen when I was 7.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I haven't gazed at my reflection in the mirror in about a year. 
I drink green tea everyday.
I love watching cartoons, they tend to cheer me up.
I have a stupid crush on the Take Home Chef guy.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

I like the smell of night time.

Judo is like dancing only we try to knock each other down.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

when i was 25, i beat a guy twice my size at arm wrestling.


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

I have to drink butt-loads of water and Gatorade every single day, or I will get severely dehydrated (weird, I know).
I am a chronic head-ache sufferer.
I have green eyes.
I feel like a loser if I don't watch every popular movie that came out within the past 3 years, even if I know I will hate them (I'm still trying to catch-up)... :sigh


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm a hopeless romantic, and believe that chivalry's not dead.

I actually don't know myself very well.


----------



## Solatil (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm lactose intolerant but that doesn't keep me from eating pizza and cheeseburgers.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I have way too much stuff in my room.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I was kicked out of pre-school


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm really sleepy and thirsty right now

Cats are my thing hehe

Oh, and I've never worked and can't drive bleh..


----------



## Hikky (Jan 30, 2006)

..


----------



## PaddyMally (Nov 6, 2006)

Although I'm left handed I do most things with my right hand. 

I have a condition known as anosmia - I can't smell anything. 

The last time I had my IQ tested it was 136.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I have a boyfriend that lives 2800 miles away.

I have one degree and two licenses.

I had two best friends once but now I have no friends at all.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I used to go camping for a week or so, a couple of miles from home. I only brought a few goods like a 2 or 3 cans of food(just in case), a sharp knife, a sleeping bag, some bait and wire for fishing(actualy made my own fishing pole) and a few matches(i suck at starting fires)  
I lived off of what i manage to fish, yup fish everyday. 
I also built my own tent with tree branches and leaves. 
That was something i did every summer and i miss doing it.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm only 21 and I've already started using anti-wrinkle cream, you know, just in case.

I am a history nerd. 

I graduated high school early.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

At one point in time, I owned 9 dogs and 7 cats. 

My first car was a '83 Buick Skyhawk. 

I know how cotton balls are made.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I wrecked a dump truck when I was 21. I got my driver's license when I was 23.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a security blanket that is usually with me all the time, when I'm at home (and I'm home all the time). I can't sleep without it.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My first Matchbox car was a dark green 1976 Volkswagen Golf hatchback.
My first new car was a dark green 1999 _Chevrolet_ Metro hatchback (NOT Geo!).
Despite the "pregnant rollerskate" jokes and having a nicer car now, I still miss it!


----------



## Tigerlily (Dec 8, 2006)

-My "boo boo bankie" (aka "baby blanket") from when I was a baby is still with me and in excellent condition.

-I try to dress somewhat fashionable/nice because I feel people stare at you more when you are dressed like a slob/in sweats/not nice clothes.

-I live in Canada and have two hockey-crazed brothers but I have never once played hockey or watched a full game on TV. Dare I say...I hate it?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> I have a security blanket that is usually with me all the time, when I'm at home (and I'm home all the time). I can't sleep without it.
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


I want a security blanket too!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I remember mine, a knit blue and white blanket - I wore the poor thing out!
I still have some of my baby toys - mid 70s :banana


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

I still have the same blanket I've used since I was 10 y/o. It's still in really good condition, too, eventhough I've been using it for 20 years (but not constantly). I would go crazy without it! 

I wish I still had some old baby toys from my infancy. That would be coool...


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

My hair is a constant mess.

I don't really know who I am.

I'm really really close to dumping my g/f and really really close to loving her at the same time.


----------



## lonely1 (Dec 4, 2006)

I can hear high pitched sounds very few people can hear.


----------



## CityBoyGoneCountry (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm 6'4" and I think basketball is lame.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

My TV is on all the time.

I have a huge collection of emoticons.

I have trouble prying my rear out the door to go to the store but have no issues with driving 200+ miles to see my best friend.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have never broken a bone, nor have I ever had a cavity.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Njodis said:


> I have never broken a bone, nor have I ever had a cavity.


I've broken my wrist and I've had 4 cavities :lol


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Njodis said:


> I have never broken a bone, nor have I ever had a cavity.


Me neither. (toes don't count!)

I've been vegetarian for... 4 years. I think. Yeah, 4 years.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

* I fear driving my car alone.
* I sometimes have a small short conversation w/ myself. Yet I know i'm only talking to myself, not like I'm hearing a voice. Oh great now I feel like I have to explain myself. Ok heres an example. If I know someones really pissed at me ill say "wow now shes mad at you, Oh I know" haha ok wow im a total dork








* Now I cant think of anything else b/c I feel so stupid


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I got my first 1st place on SAS games.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

Noca said:


> I got my first 1st place on SAS games.


excuse me? sas has games? WHERE?!?!????!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

MissBrownEyes said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > I got my first 1st place on SAS games.
> ...


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/activity.php

The link at the top of the board that says 'Games'


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

My College Dictionary ranks among my most valuable possessions...
I don't know what I'd do without it some days...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I run 20 miles a week and still managed to gain 30 pounds. 
Thanks, Paxil. :mum


----------



## Driftfisher (Dec 6, 2006)

Used to be a private investigator :afr


----------



## gingin (Dec 5, 2006)

You were a P.I.? Cool!

They made a poster for a rock band fan club I'm in & they used 2 of my pyrotechnics photos I took at concerts. It came in the mail on Friday. Don't know where to hang it though LOL, it was supposed to be a calander originally.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ive been in 4 different hospitals so far.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I have to have a cappuccino every day - it's compulsive! If not at the shops I make one at home.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I driven up to 245km/h


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I used to wear crazy contact lenses almost every day before..I don't know how I did it,because those are not very comfortable..  

I love dragons..

I'm almost never on time when it comes to appointments..


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I am a godparent to my best mates two girls (five and one), and that is probably the only thing I am proud of


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I really hate double posts


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



Invisible_girl said:


> I love dragons..


I love dragons too 

and i like your avatar 
The Crow is one of my favorite movie.

-----
I know how to bottlefeed, change diapers and generaly take care of babies, but i never want kids of my own.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



Triste Golem said:


> [quote="Invisible_girl":71f38]I love dragons..


[/quote:71f38]

I love dragons too 

and i like your avatar 
The Crow is one of my favorite movie.
quote]

Yeah,its one of mine too..


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

one of my favorite stress relief activities is to go online and play FPS's people. primarily by sniping em from afar. now if only it was legal to shoot some people.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have a whole drawer full of identical white t-shirts, about 30 of them.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Are you by any chance a cartoon character?


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

Njodis said:


> Are you by any chance a cartoon character?


 :lol


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



brenidil said:


> now if only it was legal to shoot some people.


:wtf



Perrap said:


> I raised 2 ducklings when I was 12.


cute 

Driving story: I'm what some people would call an aggressive driver and last year I had some close calls with road rage. One guy probably would have seriously hurt us both except that the road was sheer ice out and my brakes were better than his. Instead of letting him swerve into my lane and slam on his brakes so I'd hit him, I passed him and flipped him off. This ENRAGED him and he sped up in the lane next to me to try his stunt again. Then the awkward moment: a red light stopped us both side-by-side. So we were idling next to each other and the guy rolled down his window and started gesturing wildly and screaming his lungs off, obviously yelling death threats or something. I tried to keep a straight face and ignore him, but I busted out laughing that someone could get so angry at another driver. He opened his door as if to get out. I turned to look at him, mid-laughter, just as the light turned green. The look on his face as I hit the gas was just priceless. I'll never forget that. :lol He didn't catch up with me.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Goldie, the Blue Peter dog, ate my sandwich at a wedding reception many years ago.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



lonely1 said:


> I can hear high pitched sounds very few people can hear.


Can you feel the TV turn on too?! People think I'm nuts...


----------



## lonely1 (Dec 4, 2006)

YES! Yes I can hear the TV come on - high pitched then an crackle type sound (electrical). Cool


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can do that too, but I thought it was normal. :stu

Like, if my TV is on in my room, but at a black screen and silent, I can tell that it's on without even looking. I think you can hear the electrons hitting the screen or something? :stu


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Njodis said:


> I can do that too, but I thought it was normal. :stu
> 
> Like, if my TV is on in my room, but at a black screen and silent, I can tell that it's on without even looking. I think you can hear the electrons hitting the screen or something? :stu


I thought it was normal as well. :con

I can put my ear straight on the table and clearly hear the washers and dryers in the laundry room in the next building over, so I always know the best time to do laundry. :um Is that normal?


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

I can juggle.


----------



## Hit_the_Lights (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



Mehitabel said:


> lonely1 said:
> 
> 
> > I can hear high pitched sounds very few people can hear.
> ...


wow, I thought I was the only one, I can be in a totally different room and know when the tv is on, it can be totally silent with the screen totally black and i'll know


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



Hit_the_Lights said:


> Mehitabel said:
> 
> 
> > lonely1 said:
> ...


That frequency is 15,750 hz. It is towards the upper range of human hearing. Most people can hear it but are so used to it that they ignore it. I used to be able to hear frequencies up to about 19,000 hz but driving a Ford Ranger for 9 years without air conditioning has caused me to lose some of the upper range in my left ear. (Wind from the open window constantly battering the left ear.)


----------



## lonely1 (Dec 4, 2006)

My pet frog froze to death when my father turned on the AC the tank was sitting on  this all happened many years ago.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I prefer winter to summer


----------



## lonely1 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



Amocholes said:


> Hit_the_Lights said:
> 
> 
> > Mehitabel said:
> ...


I don't know any numbers, but I was tested, and my hearing is quite a bit above the norm range. They wanted me for a study :um


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I've lost the little finger on my right-hand. How careless!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm always late for appointments..

I'm nostalgic

I was the kid who was at the library all the time...


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Chocolate makes me sneeze.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I can fit my whole fist in my mouth and wiggle my ears.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I am obsessed with bothering my gf's cat!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I've been a little scared of the dark since i was a kid


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Speaking of cats....Noca! :lol

I hate my step-cat, George. He looks like Garfield, eats too much, hisses at me, etc. My step-brother-in-law can't stand him either and pesters him to no end.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



Invisible_girl said:


> ...I was the kid who was at the library all the time...


I envied the girl/boy who was at the library all the time.



drella's_rock_ follies said:


> I can fit my whole fist in my mouth...


That's funny, I usualy just put my foot in mine. :doh


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

i sometimes tune to cmt....lol omg did i just write that in public...am i still writing...damnit there on to me...ABORT :hide


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

The first concert that I ever went to was Styx... I was about 25 at the time.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I spend far too long thinking of something random to say about myself.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



refined_rascal said:


> I spend far too long thinking of something random to say about myself.


 :ditto


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I know 110 digits of pi, which is how I came across this website (only 63 digits):

http://3.141592653589793238462643383279 ... 44592.com/


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sas is the first forum I ever posted on


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Inturmal said:


> I know 110 digits of pi, which is how I came across this website (only 63 digits):
> 
> http://3.141592653589793238462643383279 ... 44592.com/


 :haha


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've gotta fight (dun dun) for my right (dun dun) to parrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrtaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to go run....


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm a skilled onanist.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Sometimes I plan on posting something, but then I blank out when I get to the thread...


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

...


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I love the french.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I like marmite


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

mathematics scares me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My pinky toes are screwed up and kinda go underneth the toe beside them. My brother has the same problem. Well, I guess it doesn't really cause any kind of problems; it just looks kinda strange.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Njodis said:


> My pinky toes are screwed up and kinda go underneth the toe beside them. My brother has the same problem. Well, I guess it doesn't really cause any kind of problems; it just looks kinda strange.


really? i got the same problem :b


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

I hate socks!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I can swallow pills without needing a glass of water. =ll


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

owls are my favourite type of bird.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

I just heard the word 'constellation' for the first time in my life.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

tuna is disgusting.. the smell itself is making sick in the pit of my stomach.


----------



## lonely1 (Dec 4, 2006)

I sleep erratically for the most part.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I love parrots.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I like to crack my back and I still have my gym clothes from high school.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I broke my right arm in kindergarden. I broke my left arm in grade one. Both times at the playground. I was a wild child.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I can pee standing up...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Lonelyguy said:


> I can pee standing up...


I can, too. :shock


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:eek


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> Lonelyguy said:
> 
> 
> > I can pee standing up...
> ...


ssssshhhhh....don't tell the others. We're special :yes


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

I want to start a rescue group ... specifically for tortoiseshell cats.

I spend a ridiculous amount of time researching such inane things as dog nutrition and entomology.

I once had a pair of metallic silver pants.


----------



## gingin (Dec 5, 2006)

Learned some new fact today, but forget what it was.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

In class I always pay the least attention to the girl I like.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

for some unknown reason I can't fall asleep on my bed anymore so I have to sleep on the couch.-booooo


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

When I was about 14 years old I tried to ride my bike down some concrete steps.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

when i was in the seventh grade i had a dream where i saw my cat fall off our balcony-about three days later it happened. :rain


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I've never been to a party.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

this will be the first christmas my camo blends in during our annual paintball game...bring it cousins!!!

:sigh snow is always fun'r than mud








^my death bringer :banana


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

I taught myself to juggle.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



SAlovesme said:


> this will be the first christmas my camo blends in during our annual paintball game...bring it cousins!!!
> 
> :sigh snow is always fun'r than mud
> 
> ...


Global warming?! :stu :lol 
Good luck, man!


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

I have gray hair. :yes


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I need a haircut


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm a compulsive liar.






No I'm not.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I've slept on a couch/futon just about every night for the last 5 years.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have way too much time on my hands.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Being pulled in multiple directions makes me feel wanted.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

apparently, i have a foot fetish, according to my friend anyway. :lol


----------



## Hushed*Girl (Dec 29, 2006)

- I enjoy singing (even though I'm too nervous to do it around most people) 
- I am 5' 6"
- I love Italian food
- I have a pet rabbit


----------



## alaprochaine (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm a vegetarian.
hate waiting ; for anything
love red wine and cheese
think men who don't wear socks, with sandals are sexy, dont ask me why :lol because I cant stand feet.
Oh yeh hate English films dubed in French :mum


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

When I was 7 years old, I was attacked by a stray cat; I still have the scars from the stitches on my wrist


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Purpleice - Ouch! That must have killed.

When I was 9 I was attacked by a 'stray' dog. (The dog belonged to a man who just let his dog roam around the streets in my neighbourhood).


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

i stood in a huge line at bestbuy today for 5 minutes before i realized it was the return line and the checkout was empty...


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I always wear socks with sandals.
I don't care about fashion.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

every few days i have nasty headaches


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

In 6th grade or so, some cute girls I was playing soccer with managed to kick my right leg really hard. The result? A very minor scar.


----------



## skeeter31 (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm phobic of dogs. I don't know why, but I am. I want to be able to love dogs, becuase they are so cute, but when I get near them, I panic and can't control myself until I'm away from them. And it's said because I would love to have a puppy. Maybe someday, I'll get a very tame puppy to enjoy and desensitize myself.


----------



## red_reagel (Nov 21, 2006)

skeeter31 said:


> I'm phobic of dogs. I don't know why, but I am. I want to be able to love dogs, becuase they are so cute, but when I get near them, I panic and can't control myself until I'm away from them. And it's said because I would love to have a puppy. Maybe someday, I'll get a very tame puppy to enjoy and desensitize myself.


Same here. Except dogs annoy me. They don't like me, so I don't like them. Even my cousins' dogs chase me around the house.

Anyways I can imitate certain voices when singing. I did David Bowie, Judy Garland, Beauty and the Beast. I wish you all can hear me, or else for now you don't believe me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I manage to push eveyone away from me in the end.
They avoid slowly, giving all sorts of reasons, and then they avoid without giving any reasons at all...


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

It seems I hide my emotions very well, someone commented how I always have a neutral expression on my face.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I had lazy eye (ambliopia) as a kid and started wearing glasses at age 5.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I never loved anyone like i love her.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I'd like to learn to sail, but I suffer terribly from sea sickness.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

...


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Need to learn to be more forgiving or I'm gonna end up 70 years old with no one near me as I take my last breath


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I've driven motorcycles and cars most of my life, but i never had my driver's licence.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my house has triangle walls and 5'8" tall doors


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I've totaled a golf cart. Put a front end loader in the pond.....


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I like the color crimson red.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

In high school, me and another girl were picked up by the cops for skipping and put in the back of the police car.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I pretended that my eye-sight was ok for 2 years just so I wouldn't have to tell my parents about it and get glasses.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

I have an odd bump on the side of my right middle finger.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

i swallow my gum


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



vintagerocket said:


> I have an odd bump on the side of my right middle finger.


 I have a calloused one. Mine is from pressing on pencils too hard when writing, when I was younger.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

"Imprints" of things I see tend to linger in my vision for a few seconds. I think it's caused by vitamin A deficiency.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I broke a right knuckle in a fight and now that knuckle is almost twice it's size.
That was about 15 years ago...


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



Solo said:


> vintagerocket said:
> 
> 
> > I have an odd bump on the side of my right middle finger.
> ...


Funny, I got mine the same way. When I was little I called it a "writing bump". I didn't know anyone else had one.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



vintagerocket said:


> Solo said:
> 
> 
> > vintagerocket said:
> ...


Maybe we can start a "writing bump" club. lol


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



Solo said:


> vintagerocket said:
> 
> 
> > Solo said:
> ...


Haha I think that'd be wonderful. Fantastic, even.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I bite.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's 3am and I am still up!


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

my teeth are super sugary coated and it feels pretty disgusting. yay :boogie 


*goes to brush em*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't think I've watched tv for more than 30 minutes total in the past month.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



vintagerocket said:


> Solo said:
> 
> 
> > vintagerocket said:
> ...


Hmm, I wonder if that's the bump I have always had. Must be. It's the only logical idea that makes sense.


----------



## shygirlxx (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm drinking coca cola right now.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

i was supposed to have my wisdom teeth out 3 years ago...they hurt, alot.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's Friday! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm a Red Dwarf fan


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

even my eyeballs hurt.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

My hair is almost long enough to sit on... again.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I have double vision (diplopia, or something like that). I can look at objects and and divide them into two then bring them back again at will. When I was young, I thought I could see see through things because of it!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I dream of being a batman type of hero who goes out at night to beat drug dealers and pimps.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

When I drive I sit on a small pillow so I can see better because my dad's seats are really low. ops


----------



## try2livefree (Jul 14, 2004)

I collect pigs


----------



## Clessa (Jan 25, 2006)

I sometimes mew like a little kitty


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

i havent played my 360 in over a month


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Up until I was 6, I thought the sun came up at 1 in the morning (I was never awake before dawn). I woke up one day at 7 am, when it was still dark, and freaked out 'cos I thought the world was ending.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

I stopped biting all my nails, cept my thumbs, just cant stop :stu


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

at this exact moment, I am facing in a north-westerly direction!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Today is one of those annoying days when I get my libido back.


----------



## skeeter31 (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm a 20 year old male, yet I can't stop listening/watching "Hannah Montana". I want to hate the show and the music, but I just can't. It's freaky how good it is.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I haven't been hugged by anyone for over 25 years :sigh


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Half the time I don't even want to talk to people yet when I do I'm like a child again, all lonely and afraid.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't know what I'm doing anymore.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I know some very dirty secrets, and i wish i didn't.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

if i had known he wanted to race, I would have :um


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I wish my brother would call me. I miss him.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_I once won a hula hoop contest at a bar. :lol 
The other girls were too busy trying to look sexy while doing it, so it wasn't hard to win._


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

My first concert was Blink182 and Green Day when I was 13.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

When I was 16 back home in Iowa a F4 tornado almost hit our house. I was the person that spotted it coming across the fields to the west. Luckily, when it went down the hill it ended up following a small creek totally missing us. We were all down in the basement under the big table with a big canvas over us kissing our behinds goodbye. It was scary when the power went out. I thought we were really going to get it.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

I once ate a button.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



Bad Religion said:


> My first concert was Blink182 and Green Day when I was 13.


I think that I went to my first concert when I was 9...back when I just _had_ to see New Kids on the Block.... :um


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ive had over 20 different medical personell asigned to me in my life without counting the nurses in the hospitals.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I can't draw at all.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

At high school, I once rejected an open invitation to join the popular people's group in favour of remaining with the least popular person in the class. Apparently the popular people thought I deserved an opportunity to do better and felt sorry for me. :roll 

Unfortunately my friend moved away a short while later so I made a couple of friends in special ed., which broke up my solitude now and then. They made me feel comfortable and didn't b**ch much (except between each other).


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't post as much on the weekends because my parents are home and I'm always afraid they'll walk in and see that I'm posting on a SA board. :afr


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



Bad Religion said:


> I don't post as much on the weekends because my parents are home and I'm always afraid they'll walk in and see that I'm posting on a SA board. :afr


I don't want my parents finding out either. They'd make things worse. I delete all traces of SA from my internet history.


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

i played the piano for one year but hated the fact i had to do it. now i wish i had a skill on a musical instrument


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

When I was in high school, my class went to Washington D.C. We were waiting to get inside the FBI building for a tour when some of the other students sitting next to me asked if I would take their picture. I said okay, took their camera, and stepped over the velvet roped dividers that were being used to show where to form the line.

I tripped over the rope and knocked a few of the posts down. I tried to pick them up, but when I went to pick up one, I would knock over three more. I kept trying to pick them up, but eventually every single one had fallen down. This rope was pretty long too. It had to be more than 100 feet long. My friends and a teacher tried to help me, but they just knocked more down too.

I was pretty embarrassed at the time, but it's funny to me now. The people who should be embarrassed are the people who asked me to take the picture, but then didn't help me pick the posts up. How rude!

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've driven a fully functional police car. The local department brought it in to our shop for some work. I rebuilt the transmission and a few other things and took it out for a drive when I was done. It was an '02 Ford Crown Victoria with the special Police Interceptor performance package, lights, sirens, radar, decals, the whole works. The fun part was watching everyone's reaction as I was driving through town. People were looking back in their mirrors, putting their seat belts on, ect. I bet I made more than a few people nervous :lol


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> I've driven a fully functional police car. The local department brought it in to our shop for some work. I rebuilt the transmission and a few other things and took it out for a drive when I was done. It was an '02 Ford Crown Victoria with the special Police Interceptor performance package, lights, sirens, radar, decals, the whole works. The fun part was watching everyone's reaction as I was driving through town. People were looking back in their mirrors, putting their seat belts on, ect. I bet I made more than a few people nervous :lol


My dad use to have a 1973 Ford LTD with a 460 cid police interceptor engine with 4v carb. I drove it in the summer for 5 years. That thing could get up and go. Dad bought it from a 83 year old that only drove it 40 mph. The first time dad gunned it you had to see all that black smoke coming out of the tail pipe. That thing was really full of carbon.

Dad sold it on ebay to someone from Des Moines. You can see it at the following link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayI ... 0038908363


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm very hungry right now. I think my stomach is eating itself. However, I'm finally going to be able to see a friend I made on SAS so I'm happy.
:boogie


----------



## stephanie-s (Jan 16, 2007)

i actually learned 7 years of piano


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Last week when a hairdresser asked me if I want a parting, I thought he said party, and proceeded to talk about one I was going to later that day. :lol


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

odd_one_out said:


> Last week when a hairdresser asked me if I want a parting, I thought he said party, and proceeded to talk about one I was going to later that day. :lol


LOL !! :spit


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I dislike team sports!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Lonelyguy said:


> I've driven a fully functional police car. The local department brought it in to our shop for some work. I rebuilt the transmission and a few other things and took it out for a drive when I was done. It was an '02 Ford Crown Victoria with the special Police Interceptor performance package, lights, sirens, radar, decals, the whole works. The fun part was watching everyone's reaction as I was driving through town. People were looking back in their mirrors, putting their seat belts on, ect. I bet I made more than a few people nervous :lol


I've always wanted to do that.~


----------



## shygirlxx (Sep 7, 2006)

I turned 15 today.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I hate shaving


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

shygirlxx said:


> I turned 15 today.


Happy belated birthday! 

I am addicted to chewing gum.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i enjoy sleeping


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I haven't had pancakes in ages.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



Lisa1975 said:


> I haven't had pancakes in ages.


I love pancakes. (Well, I can only handle a few at a time actually before I get sick.)


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I got new glasses.


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

I've been sick for over 7 days, kinda forgot what it feels like to feel normal.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am not a big fan of omelettes.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

I stuff tissues in my bra. 

Not to amplify myself but for blowing my nose. 

Also, my driver's license. Unfortunately it makes a bad outline, so I carry a little coin purse.....I need pockets.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

there is absolutley nothing random about me


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i can hear the inverter in my watch oscillate when i press the indiglo button - i think that's what it is


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

when i was in 5th grade i had about 7 pet pigeons and i joined 4h. i won a blue ribbon with my fantail pigeon. his name was fluffy lol.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have an older half-brother that I'm not supposed to know exists.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

*sslhea* said:


> I stuff tissues in my bra.
> 
> Not to amplify myself but for blowing my nose.


What happens when you are in public and you need to blow your nose?


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I try to move objects with my mind when I'm bored.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I once drove 245km/h in an Audi.


----------



## sagotmee (Jan 25, 2007)

deleting all my posts. kthxbye.


----------



## Keith Myath (Oct 21, 2006)

When I buy gloves, I sometimes have to buy two pair, of different sizes, because my left hand is significantly bigger than my right.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I'm addicted to watching reruns of Frasier and Law & Order.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I am afraid and happy at the same time.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



Soleil said:


> I try to move objects with my mind when I'm bored.


I've spent hours of my life trying to do this. Trying.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I always wanted to create my own comic book serie, but i can't draw at all and finding someone who would help is impossible because of my SA. I did a lot of writing and creation of characters for it. 
I still have all the documentation, actualy.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have an obsession with bothering my gf's cat!


----------



## Feien (Feb 12, 2007)

I like staring at the clouds or at my room's ceiling and finding random figures. I can see Da Vinci deep in thought right now!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I just finished knitting my first pair of socks :boogie


----------



## sherrysilver (Dec 10, 2004)

I day dream alot


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I talk to myself to much..........what did you say to me!!! <--------- soup nazi voice)


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I listen to my favorite songs right after I wake up to help put me in a good mood.


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

I am bored a LOT.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ive an obsession with buying comic books. i have over ten thousand and about four thousand of them i havent read


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I love animals.


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

I know...I'm a lobster, but deep down...I think I'm a techno...cat :afr


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I can't stand english translated anime(or asian movies for that matter), unless the voices are very professional. If they are not, i'm switching the dvd to the original language with subtitles right away. I actualy prefer them that way. And it's the same with videogames. I really hate it when the voice actors aren't good. I just might end up hating the game just for that, or i will turn down the volume.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I sometimes subconsciously put up my pinky when I drink.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

My parents cleaned out the attic right after christmas, and they found these old pairs of roller skates that belonged to me and my sister and they put them in the box for the salvation army. And two weeks ago I was home alone so I put a pair of them on just for the heck of it and they fit, so every day since then when ever I'm home alone I put them on and skate around in the basement. And its the most fun I've had in years. :yes


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a videogame addiction.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

In the unlikely event where I actually want to get to know someone, I automatically assume I've turned into a stalker, so go out of my way to avoid the person to convince them I'm not one. Therefore, all the people I ever liked probably thought I hadn't noticed their existence. :no


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

I always have cold hands 
I'm 50% german and 50% irish
I'm 5'8" and a quarter
I can't stand it when people suck their teeth after eating
I don't like it when guys wear sandals


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I have all of my original teeth.

I hate any kind of gravy - and tomato sauce.

When i was 12 a virus infiltrated my hip bone rendering me paralysed - i woke up one morning unable to move my body - it all turned out okay though.

When i was around 10 my brother threw his skateboard over our balcony -it landed on my foot and as a result my big toe nail eventually fell off.


----------



## ClaireLou (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm 5"1. 

19-years-old.

Ugly. 

Have no friends.

Have no boyfriend.

Have no life.

I'm a virgin. 

Erm...I'm approximately 13.8 stone (even though I don't look it). :sigh


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

There's so many options in my life, it's hard to choose a few that;s meaning, when all could be meaningful.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a headache!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't remember the last time I vomitted.

I'm sure you all appreciate that information! :lol


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

My neighbor's cat now thinks of me as a food source :um I just caught the little bugger on my side steps, looking for food :b


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I own a $8000 Boston upright piano and I love it to death. Thanks to my parents! :lol

gerard


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



leppardess said:


> My neighbor's cat now thinks of me as a food source :um I just caught the little bugger on my side steps, looking for food :b


 :um


----------



## chagrinamin (Mar 11, 2007)

I usually eat most of my meals at home on the couch because eating alone at the table depresses me. 

I sleep better at night if I make my bed in the morning.

My younger sister has some developmental disorders. On an educated level I understand she can't help being the way she is. On a sister level I sometimes want to punch her in the face just so she will stop repeating herself and then that urge makes me feel like the worst person in the world.

When I say "my parents" I really mean my dad and step-mom. Sometimes I completely forget about my actual mother unless she calls me or something.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I can juggle three balls.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

I own a chinchilla and she's living at my mom's on the other side of the continent. Last fall I caught ringworm from her and it left a scar that's still very lightly visible.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Nobody ever taught me to dance, I sorta learnt by mimicking the people at concerts. As a result of this, whenever I dance (I'm either alone, drunk, or incredibly hyper) I dance like a geeky scene boy.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I constantly on a daily basis contemplate life, why we are here, who made us, were we came from and what will happen to us when we leave. It is an obsession of mine that seems to be pushed aside and ignored a great deal by others.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I love Gershwin!!! :yes


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Warm, clean sheets straight from the dryer are manna from heaven.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



Farren said:


> Warm, clean sheets straight from the dryer are manna from heaven.


LIMECAT!!!!!!! YOU'RE ON SAS!!!!


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



cat burglar said:


> Farren said:
> 
> 
> > Warm, clean sheets straight from the dryer are manna from heaven.
> ...


Why oh why do you hide under that silly hat, Limecat? Are you worried people will look at you funny?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu :lol

Sometimes, when I see a "Don't Walk" sign, I RUN! :lol


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My favorite number is 7.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I got my Racism exam back graded today. I had a B!!!!! :yes


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I've never been drunk.
Green is my favourite color.
I'm almost friendless.
I like bread.
I've started going to movies alone.
I waste far too much of my time on the net.


----------



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm motivated and strive to achieve something great in life. But in life i am often "Tense" and cannot....be me. ;(


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



cat burglar said:


> [quote="cat burglar":9a48e]
> 
> 
> Farren said:
> ...


Why oh why do you hide under that silly hat, Limecat? Are you worried people will look at you funny?[/quote:9a48e]

I _know _you're not mocking my sex helmet.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i prefer to eat my cereal soggy


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my favourite car manufacturer is Audi


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I've been known to do laundry at 3 am :um


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

you know the white parts on the back of the peels of oranges and tangerines, well yeah I eat that.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



tewstroke said:


> you know the white parts on the back of the peels of oranges and tangerines, well yeah I eat that.


I eat those too. "Why not?" I think.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I believe and am for social justice!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I worked another 60-hour week .


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I have an addiction to sweets.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

One word - chocolate!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

In school, I'm a passer not an achiever.


----------



## chagrinamin (Mar 11, 2007)

I really want to send something in to Post Secret... but I am not very creative. :stu


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm starting to like coffee.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I like hummus. Hummus is nummies. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm never going to retire.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i sleep alot


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I make everyday as meaningful as possible.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

i always write on my hands, like phone numbers, stuff for work, its like... instead of getting a small piece of paper... i just write on my hands, dont know why


----------



## doseone (Mar 22, 2007)

i shave my toes


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

The best friend will make me complete!


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

i dont drink water


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

depression for me is like cancer


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I starting to feel more comfortable with people and talk more.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I buy more than $100 of sheet music each month.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i enjoy fidgeting


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would like to go to sleep soon .


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

When I was a little kid I was obsessed with the song "Kokomo" by the Beach Boys. :hide


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I randomly saw Oprah in person once and nearly had a heart attack.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

Njodis said:


> When I was a little kid I was obsessed with the song "Kokomo" by the Beach Boys. :hide


I still am :hide :yes

I am very afriad of death


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

MissBrownEyes said:


> I am very afriad of death


me too.

I was once strip searched at an airport.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

I collect rocks


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I havent talked to my brother in 2 months.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I never had a meaningful conversation with my older sister ever.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

as we speak im trying to understand a spanish caller


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I obsessively make sweets that I have no intention of eating.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

My relationship with my whole family primary and extended aren't really strongly healthy close.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Everything I say on this forum is a lie.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have a friend.






hahaha, just kidding.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm terrible at keeping friendships going for a long time. Either the people go away for some reason or i push them away somehow...


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

The only piece of jewelry that I really value is a necklace that my Mom gave me over 9 years ago.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I realized today that no one in my family cares at all about my health, happiness, or safety.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

I was killed in Korea.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I like to Django Reindhardt.
edit: ...as more than friends. lol j/k


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*

if i wake up at the same time tomorrow im gonna punch myself in the mouth



nesteroff said:


> I realized today that no one in my family cares at all about my health, happiness, or safety.


^^ that cant be true :squeeze


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

When I was a kid and learning how to ride my bike, my grandpa would hang an old sparkplug from a car around the handle of the bike and told me it would make me go faster.

And I believed it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I've been nauseous for 2 weeks straight now and it really sucks. I'm sick of being sick.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

it looks like ill be waking up the same time again tomorrow -_- ...why do we know what we dont like but are unable to do anything about it? :stu


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

It's hard for me to trust people.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

everything's gonna be aight


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I am serving a life sentence of physical and emotional pain without the chance of parole.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

i just went to the store and bought 13 movies :fall


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I want summer back i prefer warm weather.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im doing ok now and have been getting better pretty fast...but i feel everythings gonna fall down again when i have to leave the house


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



erkenne said:


> im doing ok now and have been getting better pretty fast...but i feel everythings gonna fall down again when i have to leave the house










...... me too.

Ive been listening to spanish music and i dont even know spanish! :wtf


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



lilly said:


> I want summer back i prefer warm weather.


as do i


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I will fail


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

:haha I passed.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm a failure.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

GraceLikeRain said:


> I'm a failure.


:hug


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

GraceLikeRain said:


> I'm a failure.


No one is a "failure", thats a cognitive distortion. A more balanced thought would be "sometimes I fail and sometimes I succeed."


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

THE WONDER YEARS IS BACK ON THE FREAKING AIR!!!

Omigod, I loved this show.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I like spinach.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Some people think I'm rich. I'm just good at faking it.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I haven't eaten meat in three days, and surprisingly I'm not missing it.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

i hate cheese


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I think that I'm developing an allergy to deodorant. Not good!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

i dont think social anxiety covers all the bases for me


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i only have a few cigaretts left


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm a total romatic. I love romanticism poetry, chivalry, and I'm old-fashioned when it comes to relationships. But I don't really like romantic movies. Go figure.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I lost half a toenail from running (pressure on my toe, or my shoes :con??????)
It had to be cut, but it is already growing back!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I painted my toenails and fingernails blue - i like them that colour.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

My parents were born in Guyana.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i have more cigarettes now


----------



## barry (Mar 29, 2007)

i have 4 empty glasses in my room.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have 2 empty glasses in my room.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I have one hand in my pocket and the other one's giving a high five.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't like 56k internet.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

When I was in second grade I was hospitalized for type A influenza. I believe it was called the Russian Flu. I was in the hospital for a month. I shared a room with this other kid, which died one night.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



copper said:


> When I was in second grade I was hospitalized for type A influenza. I believe it was called the Russian Flu. I was in the hospital for a month. I shared a room with this other kid, which died one night.


Wow... :hug That had to be tough to deal with 

I seem to go from one extreme to another... either can't sleep at all or wanting to sleep all the time... :fall


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i am confused


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow...I've gotten 17 hours of sleep in three days .


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I walked to the bank this afternoon to deposit a $5 rebate check.


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

I just wasted another night away on the internet.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

the neighbours cat seems to love me


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

i check out around 40-50 books from the public library at any given time


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

^ I check out 20-30 and end up not reading most of them.


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

I'd like to own a German Shepherd one day.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I still haven't been able to watch two scenes from horror films that I saw as a kid:

the scene in The People Under the Stairs where the people under the stairs hold up the torso of a dead man

the scene from Anaconda where John Voigt get regurgitated by a snake and then winks 

hehe


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I thought about posting something rather depressing, but decided against it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Without music I would lose my mind.

What little of my mind I still have left, that is. :lol


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm on my laptop right now


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't have a laptop and I work with computers!


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

I've acquired a recent bad habit today of being a poster on this forum, instead of studying. 

I've only had one dream that i can recall where I could truly fly like superwoman. And the back drop was a war zone. Even though it's slightly disturbing. It's still one of the best exhilarating feelings I've had, since then I've only had paltry flying dreams where I can't control my flying and I always have to come back down.


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

skeeter31 said:


> I'm a 20 year old male, yet I can't stop listening/watching "Hannah Montana". I want to hate the show and the music, but I just can't. It's freaky how good it is.


lol It's soooo funny how disney can get live action stuff but not their traditional hand drawn movies. yea...i've only saw a small tidbit of HM and I want to watchit. I like Suite Life of zack and Cody.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ive had 3 surgeries and Ive been hospitalized 5-6 times in my life.


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

it's really wierd, but recently I'm tired, the kind that you could fall asleep tired. And yet i don't. 
That and I'm random and am the shortest member of my family (nuclear).


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

My cats breath smells like cat food.


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

I :heart breateses


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I love indian food!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm an American


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

I hate sunsets- i'm fine with daylight and nighttime, but its the transitioning phase that I can't stand.

I want to learn how to surf.

My second toes are the exact same length as my big toes.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I trim the few pathetic hairs on my chest. I used to shave them completely, but then they get ingrown when they come back. 

and I would recommend against plucking nipple hair. That just isn't very fun. One time, I almost puked and passed out from it.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

treksalot said:


> skeeter31 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a 20 year old male, yet I can't stop listening/watching "Hannah Montana". I want to hate the show and the music, but I just can't. It's freaky how good it is.
> ...


 :lol My little sister watches that show, I think that girl only got the part because Billy Ray Cyrus is her real life dad. And I think the girl who plays Hannah's friend is the little sister of Haley Joel Osment.

Disney shows get on my nerves. :mum


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I am an incredibly messed up human being....


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

delete


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I am going to give a presentation today at 8:30 after only sleeping for 2 hrs....maybe less.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I have made a lot of material for my writings... I'm just really bad at organizing it into a real piece.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm a white man. I don't have a Spanish wife.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i love lucy


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Wrong forum...............Doi


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I smell like deer repellant.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I am currently a nonsmoker. 

:fall


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm addicted to The Elderscrolls IV: Oblivion...i can barely pull myself away from the game and when i do my mind keeps thinking about it hours after i stopped playing. :fall


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm back after a LONNNNNG sabbatical away from the Forum!


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

I have 1 hair on my back and of course it had to be some kind of mutant, the hair has no pigment and guess what? It's not even programmed with a growth limitation!

Why do I always feel like I'm the only one who shares the _real _intimate stuff?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I peed my pants in the first grade.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

My beard has a bald spot on the right side of my face


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't know how to drive a stick shift, among many other things.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

When I'm bored in class I like to draw ghosts in bottles.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

When I was in kindergarten or maybe a lil' older, after I used the bathroom, I would come out with the back of my dress stuck in my pantyhose. So embarrassing...


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

- life is confusing to me
- I like the music I make
- I don't like being told what to do
- I like Trailer Park Boys


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I love getting dizzy


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I hate 7 Up and Sprite.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I devour water constantly.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I can play Free Cell for hours on end. I can watch the same movie over and over and never get bored. Once I get an idea into my head, I won't stop until I accomplish what I set out to do. Sadly, it's never anything positive or productive :sigh


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I have a huge bump on my knee. It feels solid and it is almost always sore. It seems to be getting a little bigger lately.. So gross.. and I have no benefits to get it checked out with =(


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

^I put neosporin on mine and it went away.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My left knee creaks sometimes.....I think I need glucosamine chondroitin...that joint cartilage stuff! :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I just realized that my knee, which has been bothering me for months, hasn't hurt this entire weekend! Have I been cured!?


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm bleeding when I shouldn't be. :um


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

^hahaha

Diagnosis: I have an ovarian cyst. What fun.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

((((((((((((((Mehitabel))))))))))))))


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



Strange Religion said:


> When I was in kindergarten or maybe a lil' older, after I used the bathroom, I would come out with the back of my dress stuck in my pantyhose. So embarrassing...


OMG, this happened to me walking around the mall it's mortifying!

I have been known to have a temper.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

I tend to be annoying as hell :yes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Mehitabel said:


> Diagnosis: I have an ovarian cyst. What fun.


I get those _all_ the time. Painful ovaries are some of the worst things imaginable. It's like this in the hierarchy of pain: unanaesthetised extremity amputation, horrible body burns, child birth, stubbing your little toe on a corner, AND THEN ovarian cysts, followed by you know.. lesser pains, such as ripping your bottom lip off or gouging your own eyes out.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have no willpower whatsoever.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



Bon said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > When I was in kindergarten or maybe a lil' older, after I used the bathroom, I would come out with the back of my dress stuck in my pantyhose. So embarrassing...
> ...


 :lol I'm sorry, I feel for you.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am afraid of bees.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Me too! Seriously, I freak out when there's one near me. Never been stung and I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Bees are demons


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

They give me panic attacks. I don't mind them as long as they stay as FAR away from me as possible...and make honey, pollinate, do bee stuff...AWAY from me...then they're cool.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



Strange Religion said:


> Me too! Seriously, I freak out when there's one near me. Never been stung and I'd like to keep it that way.


I hope you never get stung either. It really hurts. I was stung by a bee once after walking on it in the grass. That freakin' thing wouldn't let go of my toe for the longest time.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



Penny said:


> I am afraid of bees.


me too!


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

its open war with the bees here lol, stings are itchy as hell afterwards, I've been stung plenty of times, at least they die when they sting ya though...that'll teach em....but I hate ticks worse, or anything that sucks my blood!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

They do? Are you sure?


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

i can't believe all of you guys who are afraid of bees! not only do i love bees i also like to eat crayons, though only the black ones.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

You love bees? OH NO!!! I think of that scene in My Girl when Mcauley Culkin gets stung all those times and has that horrible allergic reaction. :sigh 

You like to eat crayons? I like to sniff permanent marker, Sharpie to be exact, smells so good...and when I was in highschool and we had science projects, I LOVED the smell of rubber cement glue.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I eat popcorn for breakfast most every day :yes


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I talked to WinterDave by phone for almost 4 hours last night, ending at 6:30 AM.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm a needy [email protected]


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm a sucker for blondes.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

libby's avatars always make me sad


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

I am petrified of spiders. I fear them worst then death.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I want a tattoo on my inside wrist.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've always thought it would be fun to crossdress.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Although I'm not gay, when I have a person as my desktop background image, it's always a man.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I got my tongue pierced just before I turned 30.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I actually pretended to be asleep today because I knew someone was going to be calling for me and that my sister would probably answer the phone and bring it to me.

Holy sweet mother of ****.

On the positive side, the person did actually call and my fake sleep worked exactly as I had intended. Not sure if that is a good thing or not.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

PurpleIce's avatar scares me :eek.

It's 5am and I must be Tired :yawn


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My shoe size is 13 wide, so if I kick your *** you'll remember. :lol


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



UltraShy said:


> My shoe size is 13 wide, so if I kick your *** you'll remember. :lol


Hey we can wear each others shoes. :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I just shaved my legs and I didn't nick myself for the first time in years... I'm rather proud.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

"I have many leather bound books and my apartment smells of rich mahogany."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ugh - graduation parties in the neighborhood :fall. There a hugs table of people just a few doors down the street.

It's a BEAUTIFUL day, and I can't go outside! :mum


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm going to be famous for creating breakfast tacos.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> PurpleIce's avatar scares me :eek.


Awwww :hug :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I love the smell of asparagus p*ss


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

we spend way too much time on sas that we're starting to become plural in real life as well. :um


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

barnabas said:


> we spend way too much time on sas that we're starting to become plural in real life as well. :um


I like the plural.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> barnabas said:
> 
> 
> > we spend way too much time on sas that we're starting to become plural in real life as well. :um
> ...


 :agree


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i just got a $5000 limit credit card


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I once had a hamster named Ham.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I really love pasta.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Each step gives me a tit-wiggle of 1.7 seconds.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

I was once arrested by Belgian police for conducting a tit-wiggle survey.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I absolutely hate the feeling of water in my ears


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



justlistening said:


> Each step gives me a tit-wiggle of 1.7 seconds.


I can beat that! For me without a bra on, each step is like a tidal wave.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

^I'd like to see that.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I like potato chips on my hotdogs


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Keep it clean people!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i love this ad!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I like playing gin on Yahoo


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I love to play darts.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i like butterflies


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I could live on pizza.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a mansion, forget the price. Ain't never been there, they tell me it's nice. I live in hotels, and tear out the walls. I have accountants pay for it all.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I just confused this thread with the Random thought of the day thread


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Jack said:


> I have a mansion, forget the price. Ain't never been there, they tell me it's nice. I live in hotels, and tear out the walls. I have accountants pay for it all.


I heard this song on the radio the other day.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have a treadmill and I am actually using it!! :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i think im gonna throw up


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

I think im going through a Existential Crisis...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



Penny said:


> I have a treadmill and I am actually using it!! :lol


Me too! YAY!!! *high five* lol

I love khakis. They make me feel comfy and they look good. I usually only wear them to work. Outside of work, I'm all about jeans for the most part.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm related to a saint (Pope Pius X), my great-great-granduncle on my father's side


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i think my eye sight is getting worse yo...*squints*


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm too young for this kind of back pain.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm Irish, English, and Scottish. I have no .000009% Indian blood in me!

Holla! :lol


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

They call me TATER SALAD.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I live in a state of limbo


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have less anxiety if I wear my beanie.. as if a little hat really hides me :stu


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Maybe it's a magical hat.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I had a magical hat once


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm named after Stan Musial and Robin Yount.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



srschirm said:


> I'm named after Stan Musial and Robin Yount.


now THAT'S awesome


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im sweating :mum


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

I have been bitten by a Gecko...but not a Caveman.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I love the voice of the gecko from the GEICO commericals, soooo sexy...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I hate the world.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I love the world, I just hate people


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

I pity the world. It must suck...being infested with people.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I gave my old digital camera a ceremonial abandonment today. good riddance.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I screw up everything I do, or even attempt to do. Who do I think I am, George Custer?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im too lazy to eat :stu


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I like the taste of NyQuil and children's tylenol.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My mood can go from "awesome" to "want-to-jump-off-a-building" over the course of a day.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I have a tan line on my nose from my hair. =ll


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My brother just overheard me singing an opera song. I didn't know he was right behind me, and I was merely trying to amuse myself... it worked.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm MAD as hell, and I'm NOT gonna take this anymore!


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

I got some gray hair so I always color it


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I love the Amazing Race (currently watching season 4).


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I haven't left my house in 5 days...not a record, but a while. giddy up


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm the best.


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

I want to be a bird.

I don't want to work tomorrow. :sigh


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

on the real though...im close to enlightenment


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I ****ing hate my neighbor......simple as that....


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I have issues.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I haven't shaved since Friday.
I badly nicked my chin shaving on my birthday last Wednesday.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

starting today...im only gonna eat fruit and salads


----------



## Isobel (May 15, 2007)

I'm really, really afraid of chipmunks...but i love bats.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm into *SPANKING* in case you missed my subtle message to the left.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

I LOVE Coronation Street.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I think the "Fake" me, is the real me, and the scared to death person, is the fake.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm pregnant.







hah, just kidding. Lying is fun.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a sarcastic sense of humor...but there's NO WAY anyone could guess that. Not at ALL.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Jack said:


> I have a sarcastic sense of humor...but there's NO WAY anyone could guess that. Not at ALL.


Hey, I could have used that one too. I'm a sarcastic wise *** myself, but I suspect most have already noticed. I could also be called Jack, as my middle name is John.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

My middle name is Adrian, and I concealed that from people until I was about 19.

My first name is Paul, which is the name of a long time boyfriend of my mom's. Go figure.

These name issues trouble me.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my parents were gonna name me Sharrif...but that was the name of an actor who played a villain in some show and my grandmother was against it :stu


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

5 days till QLD beats NSW again!!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i hate my middle and last name


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My middle name is Rose and I used to work at a florist :lol


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I love cheese, but can't stand cheese nips.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i dont like personal space invaders


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i need to cut my finger nails


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i need to chew my fingernails


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm getting drunk on a Sunday night, and I have work tomorrow. Oh well :b


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My head is throbbing


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I have an addictive personality.


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

im addicted to ice cream


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't know how to ride a bike- yes both random and pathetic.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have been watching "Gene Simmons Family Jewels"....now THAT is pathetic... :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ive been lazy...lazy lazy lazy


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I can add, subtract, and multiply numbers quickly in my head. 21 X 13 = 273. Just like that.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im gonna kill my step father


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

I am on vacation next week! :boogie


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice Chianti.

(I really hope you guys know where this is from, otherwise I look even more of an insane maniac than I already do)


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

^I saw that movie last night. 'fwhufwhufwhufwhu' =[]


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im hungry


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I feel insecure almost 100% of the time


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



Penny said:


> I feel insecure almost 100% of the time


me too.


----------



## Starbuline (Jul 4, 2007)

I depend on people to make me happy.


----------



## Sopho (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm in bed.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have pointy eyebrows that make me look like cartoon drawings of satan from the 1960's.


----------



## Sopho (Jul 4, 2007)

I can rotate my tongue 180 degrees.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i have two false teeth due to a childhood accident


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I have interesting tan lines on my face from having shaved off my beard and mustache this morning l=


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have a small indentation in my forehead from where I was hit in the face with a jar of pickles.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Drella said:


> I have a small indentation in my forehead from where I was hit in the face with a jar of pickles.


Ouch!! :um

I have a dent in my head where my head met the curb when I was 15... it's not huge, barely noticeable but when the weather changes, I get headaches.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

sometimes i go on Craigslist Toronto to see if I'm anyones 'missed connection' - obviously I'm not! for several reasons. And sometimes I end up on 'casual encounters' -BY ACCIDENT! I Swear!


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I've only recently noticed these weird tiny dents in the back of my hands near my wrists. Maybe they've always been there dunno.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Up until about the age of 12 or 13, I couldn't possibly swallow any pills. I'd have to get my mommy to crush them up with sugar.

Now I can swallow them without any water at all. :um


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i have plates but i dont have a car


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have a scar above my left eyebrow that almost no one notices....bike accident 1995


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

My life is an open book. Any questions asked will receive an honest answer.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im about to have dinner


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

I am so bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a birthmark that I always forget about until summer hits. The sun brings it out, being huge and on my neck and head. I'm sexy.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



gwen said:


> I am so bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*plays chess with gwen*


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I have a habit of running numbers through my head when I walk on stairs. Sometimes I count them, sometimes I multiply by 10, sometimes it's random, etc.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't foresee myself living past 25


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> I don't foresee myself living past 25


I *Hope* You Do...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

LostInReverie said:


> I don't foresee myself living past 25


And people call me negative.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Only a few more posts before I hit 13,000. Clearly, I now have to post a few more times to hit that number. The work never ends!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Soul666, but I wouldn't spare any hope on my account.

Karl, here's a smilie for you if you ever get tired of actually typing comments.










and I'm not negative, I'm realistic.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



LostInReverie said:


> and I'm not negative, I'm realistic.


Your reality can change if you want it to. You might be very positive a year from now.

Something random about me is that I wasn't going to live past 25 either. But here I am.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



Classified said:


> Your reality can change if you want it to. You might be very positive a year from now.


That's a nice thought. Incorrect, but nice.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I know the feeling all too well.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



erkenne said:


> gwen said:
> 
> 
> > I am so bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I don't know how to play chess. yes just gets worse and worse.

*LostInReverie* at least you only have a year left- I've got two, now that is depressing. :fall


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

I have to get my license as soon as possible because my learners permit expires on July 29, 2007.... =\


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> I don't foresee myself living past 25


:mum :wtf :twak :spank


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm overly negative and I pessimist. I'm such a loser. This post is pathetic.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

At least you didn't get spanked.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i can hear the depression around here


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

my mother is a fish


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

LostInReverie said:


> At least you didn't get spanked.


There's nothing wrong with a little spanking. Actually, there may be something right with it.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm one suave f**ker!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have all ten toes.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I was stung by a bee 30 minutes ago :bah


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Lou Reed is my daddy.

That's what he tells me to call him, and I don't dare object.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Peanut butter rules.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

the pain is back


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*My Mind is Blank...*


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I have to go to the bathroom!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like cheesecake !


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

torlin said:


> i like cheesecake !


I 100% AGREE! CHEESECAKE RULES!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

most of my muscles are hurting today...so im gonna stay online and work out tomorrow


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

I need to shower...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I fainted for the first time today


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

My hair is way too thick and curly....spend way too much time with the straightening iron. :mum


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

I hate Gwen Stefani (I know who doesn't)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

LostInReverie, I hope you are okay :hug

I REALLY need to got o bed!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm okay. A bit sore from collapsing, but that should go away... I hope...

Thank you for caring.

Banana for you :banana


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Why did you faint?! :afr


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

You just want a banana


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I bought a bunch of bananas yesterday.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

In my house we go through bananas like monkeys. They're so yummy.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm obsessed with cats. Cats do not like bananas.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I got myself a car today, woot!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like dogs - my dog ate grapes like they were candy! He absolutely LOVED THEM!
He would also take a whole head of lettuce out of our grocery bag (He was a cocker spaniel!), carry it into the living room with his teeth, and then rip the bag open and get into the lettuce! :lol
He would also eat apples, core and all. :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I like dogs - my dog ate grapes like they were candy! He absolutely LOVED THEM!
> He would also take a whole head of lettuce out of our grocery bag (He was a cocker spaniel!), carry it into the living room with his teeth, and then rip the bag open and get into the lettuce! :lol
> He would also eat apples, core and all. :boogie :boogie :boogie


Be careful, grapes are dangerous for dogs...

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pa ... ionsgrapes

To keep on topic, when I was a child, I was hit by a sled.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I know how you feel. When I had to leave my baby at the vet, I felt like a traitor.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

When my family went on vacation and had to put our dog in the kennel, I felt like it was sending him away to summer camp.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I just paid my credit card bill online.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

My best friend and I just got back from probably the best concert I've ever been to :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never been to a concert and don't have a best friend as I lack any real life friends.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eight boogies, huh? The maximum allowed is three :lol 

I was the savior of the night for about twelve guys visiting to take a seminar at work. It was late, they had no way of leaving, and the security guard was doig his rounds in our building. 

They screamed at the top of their lungs for help. I was in a lit office in a very dark sector. They asked if I could help them leave. I was worried about them stealing laptops (I saw a film on this!), but they seemed okay so I let them out.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I have to wear long sleeves when working long hours at work. The air conditioning is just so strong... even if it's blazing hot outside.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

my eye hurts.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My soul hurts.

Damn, I'm turning into a goth. My tastebuds also lament for the taste of noodles and tomato sauce.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sugar rush.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

FreeSoul said:


> I have to wear long sleeves when working long hours at work. The air conditioning is just so strong... even if it's blazing hot outside.


The office where I once worked in had the same A/C issue. One of my co-workers was a petite woman and every day she would wear a full length winter coat in her cubicle (this office was in downtown LA). Another person would bring an electric space heater. Such a waste of energy.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I can't sleep. I decided to just stay up so I can water the lawn as soon as it's light enough which should be quite soon.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im thinking of getting myself a hair cut or a trim... sides are itching my ears.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I watered the lawn like I said I would two posts above. Yeah, my life is thrilling.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I think it's time to give up, the battles were hard, but at least the war is over, no more worries or concerns.


----------



## enith1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

My second toe is as long as my pinkie finger


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im busy doing something, ok?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i have custom plates but i have no idea what to put on them.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I've sat in my chair 10 hours straight today.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I like to knuckle punch hard things like bricks.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Ezra Brooks is my personal savior/hero.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have the worst driver's license photo in the known universe.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i think i need a hair cut.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I hate going to the train station to buy a bus ticket because the male employees know my name and destination. They try to engage me in small talk and it makes me feel inadequate and childish. When will i feel like a full grown woman :fall :sigh


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im about to do something productive


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am getting lazier by the day :fall


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



moksha said:


> im about to do something productive


I'm about to do something *re*productive, except by myself.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I miss Ross already


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Opiates are among the only thing that makes me happy.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

i had potato chips and chocolate for breakfast. breakfast was when i woke up at 1.30pm today.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

gobstoppers are yummie.
and i like them.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I had popcorn for breakfast and now I'm eating m&ms for dinner. mmm health.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

i just coughed up snot


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Bad grammar and incorrect spelling irritate me.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

1. I'm having inappropriate feelings for someone I've known for four weeks and it's been making me extra pissy.

2. I'm not sure how this thread is any different from Random Thought of the Day thread.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm just a poor boy, nobody loves me.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I gave myself a f*cked up hair cut last night. hah.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

I once beat Kevin Spacy in a game of Extreme Full Contact Parchesi.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

I hold the world record for most Canadians slapped with a bowling shoe in one hour.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm a very strange man who likes to drink....or is that not obvious by now?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I want my nipples pierced but I'm way to chicken to get it done :um


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



donniedarko said:


> I once beat Kevin Spacy in a game of Extreme Full Contact Parchesi.


Okay, now you're just lying. He is a graceful master at Parchesi.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

I love people I don't even get along with. :?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*

i aint saying im tough
but if its beef i dont speak, i aint saying whaddup



psyche said:


> i just coughed up snot


 :fall


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i want to have sushi again for dinner sometime. maybe i should get some.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I have this annoying trait of answering questions that I know the answer to and informing everyone of everything I know about that subject. Nobody wants to hear you talk, Elizabeth, so shut up already.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

First bloody nose = inflicted by a 1 year old and a stunning reverse head butt - ouch!


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

the fire alarm went off twice in my building in the span of three days, and I have now officially developed a complex everytime i hear the ambulance drive by (which it just did,passed by back and forth like 4 times.....) :afr


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I constantly have stress dreams and it really sucks.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

My cousin has paid me $100 to do his history homework. =ll


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

And I'm haunted by the number 11 ; - ;


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

I like being unproductive. :stu


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



starblob said:


> First bloody nose = inflicted by a 1 year old and a stunning reverse head butt - ouch!


Gotta love those reverse head butts... :um *hands starblob tissues and an ice pack*

I usually have to force myself to eat when I get up... seriously not a breakfast person.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm screwing up my schedule right now. Bed at 2am and up at 11am...


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

I have yet to get used to my new avatar. It still makes me jumpy sometimes.


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

barnabas said:


> I have yet to get used to my new avatar. It still makes me jumpy sometimes.


ur icon makes *me* jumpy


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

A cure for my insomnia is liquor. I'd rather be a drunk and get some sleep than lying awake for 10 hours reliving the past day...booze kills the zombie...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I keep my socks on. I won't say during what, but I keep my socks on.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

I just cut my own hair, badly


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't know how to whistle and probably never will


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my cat is lying on my right hands and i cant move the mouse around properly...and i had to type all that with only one hand


----------



## tralalalove (Jan 24, 2007)

i like to put ice cubes in my cereal because milk is good ice cold!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I sometimes dislike being in a room with people who can't or won't be quiet. Between a cell phone and a guitar. Makes me uptight.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I sometimes feel like my personality changes with my name and avatar.


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

I prefer cold food to hot food.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I sometimes wish I had some help, and people are around me .


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i gotta fart.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

I just did a paper on ADHD and I finally know what Ritalin and Adderall are.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I miss having co-workers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i enjoy working alone. don't have to deal with office politics


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

when i was little i ran straight into a sliding glass door, while my cousin watched from the other side and never tried to stop me ><


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i think psyche is a really cool person.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

i think that torlin is sweet as pie  unless he's lying, in which case, dude, that is so not cool! :banana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my feet are cold.


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

I like green beans


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

I like to watch inane kid's shows on the Disney Channel.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I <3 cheesy rice mmm


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I suck with women.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



sean88 said:


> I suck with women.


i dont believe you


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

I can't wait.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



sean88 said:


> I suck with women.


That comment has a potential double meaning.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I don't know :con


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have around ~1000 albums, counting both CDs and MP3s.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*

I'm a very confused and complex individual.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



moksha said:


> sean88 said:
> 
> 
> > I suck with women.
> ...


It's true... =(


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

My printer is broken and I don't know whether to fix it or buy a new one (it's 8 years old).


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

I think cold morning should buy a new printer. :yes


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

When I had my tonsils removed I got a California Raisin that was bigger than my pillow.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've never had my tonsils removed.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I bought a pair of white shoes.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

My name spelled backwards is Noodlum Selgnaps.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wouldn't even want to try to spell mine backwards :lol.
I am a good person.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my throat hurts now when i smoke :cig


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

I am absolutely terrible terrible terrible at math and get VERY anxious when people are waiting on me to do some kind of math.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I missed running again, after I said I would.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

No-Name Jello said:


> I am absolutely terrible terrible terrible at math and get VERY anxious when people are waiting on me to do some kind of math.


I'm horrible at math too. The last time I had to do math (other than using a calculator...), I had to take a math test for a job that I was going for. Even though I studied for it, I just barely passed... but I didn't get the job anyway :fall


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm going blind. Need to change my prescription glasses again.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

A few hours ago I made sure 4 checking account statements & check book registers matched. I found that I made one math error, which really annoyed me.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I have a sinus headache and my TV is off.........how in the world will I know how to treat it?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I haven't had a friend for three years.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I'm going on... 5 years now. Something like that.


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

My cat thinks he's a dog, and my dog thinks he's a human, and I see dead people


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I like how the gears on my bike shift so smoothly.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't know how to dance and FEAR the next wedding i have to go to, especially if i'm in the reception.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm becoming more and more paranoid with each passing day.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I drink at least 3 cups of coffee a day


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I drink coffee once or twice a month. :b


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

my jungle's made of concrete
through silence I could feel
my aim is true I will walk on through
these mountains made of steel.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

both my hands are swollen...i think something bit me :con


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm going to church today. Randomly.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a sunburn on my feet and legs. Damn sandals.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was out in the sun and didn't get burned! :banana


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I have very large earlobes and I enjoy it when attractive women nibble on them...............Oh! Excuse me. I thought this was the "Post Something *RANDY* About Yourself" thread.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

OH god. hahaha fairleigh that was so lame it's awesome!

I shouldn't have eaten those beans.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I called Citibank at 6 AM today to dispute a charge.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



FairleighCalm said:


> I have very large earlobes and I enjoy it when attractive women nibble on them...............Oh! Excuse me. I thought this was the "Post Something *RANDY* About Yourself" thread.


 :lol I have a birthmark on my face.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> I shouldn't have eaten those beans.


Talk about lame!! Please post this in the Secondary Disorders forum next time, :lol :kma


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm weird.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm a lonely ****.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my hands are fine now

(((sean)))


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

My shirt has been on inside out all morning. :um


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sometimes I wish I could stop myself from thinking. :stu


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Did you ever figure out what happened to your hands? :afr 

The loneliness is strong in this place, dear Sean; I am sorry. :hug 

Oh yeah, one thing about me that's NOT about getting bit by a bug... uhhhhhh... well, I have pseudopapilledema.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sometimes I get the feeling that I just can't do life. :fall


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ive been everywhere... j/k


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I finally wrote a long letter to my aunt, thanking her for trying to be there for my brother and me even though we didn't take the help. It's time to grow up and start facing life without my Dad. :cry


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I keep returning things to the shop - it's got to stop! :fall


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

During a random search through Wikipedia tonight that spanned _hours_, I somehow ended up perusing the topic of "webbed feet." It was there that I learned that actors Dan Akroyd and Ashton Kutcher both have webbed feet. However, countless Google image searches for the men's feet have turned up empty.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm a hopeless romantic. :sigh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I get mean when I don't sleep


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I need a job...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



sean88 said:


> I need a job...


 :ditto


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



eagleheart said:


> Did you ever figure out what happened to your hands? :afr


i have no idea!...i woke up and they were swollen...but whatever it was...it bit me once and died i think...or maybe it crawled up my nose and down my throat when i was sleeping


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My worst fear is something crawling into my ear and deciding to live there. I was watching something on Discovery about a June bug in someone's ear and since I hate June bugs, I was scared ****less.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I felt surprised finding out Dr. Who has a Scottish accent when I saw him on Parky repeat this afternoon.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> My worst fear is something crawling into my ear and deciding to live there. I was watching something on Discovery about a June bug in someone's ear and since I hate June bugs, I was scared @#%$.


My grandfather once told me a story about how he got a moth in his ear when he was younger. Apparently it wouldn't come out and it was going berserk and it was driving him crazy. They poured water into his ear to drown it. :eek

Holy crap, I wish you didn't remind me of this. I remember being horrified when he told me this story. :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

There's not much I enjoy more than listening to some good music around this time of the night.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i feel that somethings wrong but i dunno what it is


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Mserychic wrote:



> I get mean when I don't sleep


So do I. And I don't mean garden variety mean. I mean if someone says something nice to me, I'll mumble for them FO. And I become insane behind the wheel. :twisted

Much better to give in to some sleep.


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

i just bought 3 bags of candy like grocery store type bags filled, for only $10....awsome sale lol!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm a horndog.


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

I am so hopeless yet have so much hope, and know that this world is full of so many beautiful things, but no one cares.... :stu


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I just got back from the Dublin *OH Irish Festival and I''m ecstatically worn out. I finally found a beer that doesn't cause my heart to PVC, so THE PARTY IS ON! I can now drink TWO beers on the weekend. :lol

:drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dublin's a nice area - the roads freak me out, though!

I need to run......


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I used to live in Dublin. =D


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I am extremely sensitive


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> I am extremely sensitive


 :squeeze


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm tired.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Oooo weee oooo, I look just like Buddy Holly. Oh oh, and you're Mary Tyler Moore, I don't care what they say about us anyway, I don't care 'bout that.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i havent been this anxious in a while :hide


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am way too sensitive for a male.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm a hopeless romantic.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm a lazy **** that will not work unless it threatens my booze supply


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

I love my Cat...

I still haven't named her yet, now she's all grown up...

Kitte... :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's 3am and I have to go to bed!


----------



## Tonic (Aug 1, 2007)

remove


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I have goose bumps


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

I can touch the tip of my nose with my tongue.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im hungry!!!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm growing more and more as a person every single day!

Gerard


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I spend a lot of time simply doing things to try to take my mind off of how horrible I feel.

That's when you know your life sucks.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i can fold my tongue


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i used to have a bone grown north of my ankle


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I just hit a tree!


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

archaic said:


> I just hit a tree!


 :O are you ok???

i woke up this morning with crusts around my nose cause i'm sick and my nose had leaked all nite and the goo dried up and i had to pick it all off and it ****ing hurt.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

People talking about waking up this morning with crusts around their nose cause they're sick and their nose had leaked all nite and the goo dried up and they had to pick it all off and it @#%$ hurt makes me feel a bit nasty.


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm going to go watch the meteor showers on the island tonight!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

When I get upset/frustrated I end up taking it out on innocent people around me and it just makes me feel worse.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I dont know how my husband puts up with a psychotic, crazy biotch like me... :um


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I'm drunk


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

My desk is really cluttered


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm undecided


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Can somebody tell me where the next sleep station is?


----------



## VickiO (Jun 5, 2007)

Friend of mine is having a hard time financially...

If you have a business or know someone who does.. or even if you can help get the word out..

Not a charity attempt, just wanting to get his listing some attention.

Check it out!!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not a morning person...


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

i like singing like william hyung!!


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

I love the way my mouth feels after I brush my teeth!

You know what else I love.....
My CONVERSE ALL STARS!!!!!!!!!!! :yay


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm ****ing horny.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I am angry


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I sometimes find enjoyment in menial labor.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I was married 27 years ago today. Congradulations are not in order, but then, neither are concolences.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Post something random about yourself*



Atticus said:


> I was married 27 years ago today. Congradulations are not in order, but then, neither are concolences.


CONGRATS! 

I'm going the distance!


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

I collect vintage Strawberry Shortcake dolls. Thus far I have cherry, raspberry, lemon, butter cookie, apricot, strawberry and the lime is on her way to me in the mail as we speak. Gotta love eBay.

I am such a dork. :lol


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Lately I've come to the realization that my home state was really good to me and I took it for granted till I moved to the big filthy that is Boston. They still loan me an insane amount of money for college here, in the hopes that I will one day return. And I still get my annual cut from the big oil fund back home. Massachusetts residents get neither from their state. I love my state!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Um... I'm a virgin?


----------



## Tonic (Aug 1, 2007)

remove


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I tried to be vegan one time and it didn't work out. :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im bored.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I want to shave my head. I give up trying to grow it out.


----------



## Tonic (Aug 1, 2007)

remove


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I feel so weak. I need the meat! :lol


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

My head hurts


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

i have a 4lb box of twizzlers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am a day older than I was yesterday!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am a day older than I was yesterday!


and youre like fine wine :troll


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I just painted my fingernails... I almost felt like a girl.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> I just painted my fingernails... I almost felt like a girl.


red or pink?...lemme guess...black


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm with stupid. Of course, I'm all alone. Great, even when I'm trying NOT to, I make fun of myself.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

moksha said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > I just painted my fingernails... I almost felt like a girl.
> ...


glittery silver


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

When I was a young kid in school, the girls loved me.

Times sure change. :lol

:fall


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I just sneezed and my eyeballs popped out of my head.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> moksha said:
> 
> 
> > LostInReverie said:
> ...


omg you a stunna! :fall


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd pay a lot of money for a chance to see 10 years into the future.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I got two turntables and a microphone...where it's at!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Jack said:


> I got two turntables and a microphone...where it's at!


8)

I have a mortgage...I cant believe it.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I think I'm almost certain I want to do NGO work.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Yesterday, all my troubles seemed so far a way.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

All I need is a pint a day, if I ever get outta here.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I now have what could be classified as a beard


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Shave it


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

No way, keep it man! A beard is a terrible thing to waste!

Oh, and I am of the mindset that a beard is a terrible thing to waste


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A beard makes one age!


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> A beard makes one age!


You mean it makes them more distinguished and attractive, right?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, at your ages, yes. At my age - I don't want to look like I am 40 until I am 50! :banana


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Shave it


I did.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You look better without it . The girls would go crazy for a clean-shaven Njodis!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

You failed me, man...now I have to get rid of mine in shame


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

i had a craving for ramen noodles but had trouble deciding what falvor so i cooked 2 packs  roasted chicken > oriental


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Sometimes I Cry...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

njodis said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > Shave it
> ...


Good boy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re:*



LostInReverie said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > LostInReverie said:
> ...


Reward?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

You'll have to come to MN for that


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> You'll have to come to MN for that


These better be good liversnaps!


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

i am scratching my cat's head right now


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I love tomato sandwiches.


----------



## SeaSwallow (Mar 8, 2007)

I *hate* dial-up!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am a pretty good cook.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I want to learn Hungarian.
Kérek tanulni magyarul!


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm lazy, but if you purposely disrupt my sleep the gloves are off, you'll get what you've given


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I get to work at home tomorrow. I can eat my lunch on a tray just like a bigboy.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a turtle in the house who sneaks around and eats the cat food.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Penny said:


> I am a pretty good cook.


When can I come to dinner?


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I want to learn Hungarian.
> Kérek tanulni magyarul!


Close.....

Szeretnek tanulni magyarul

But good job! Where'd you learn that?


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm the person I wish I could be when I'm drunk


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

fast food always gives me stomach cramps later on


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gabriellabos said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to learn Hungarian.
> ...


I wanted to learn from my dad - he would help me as I was learning from a book. He passed away in January. :cry

I remember he and I having a laugh after I said "A szalloda tiszta? Nem tiszta. Piskos." He said "Tiszta a szalloda!" :lol

For the non-Hungarian speakers, it was a grammar issue with the following situation.
"Is the hotel clean? Not clean. Dirty." :lol

***Tizenkilencezer postak***** ***19,000 posts!!!!!***


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I've never gotten flowers from a guy before.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I love animals.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

If poker had a game called Dumbass, I'd be all in.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have a demi-'fro right now, thanks to the torrential downpour that has manhandled my coiffure.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i collect and read comic books. i have over 10K so far. i have catalogued each character by apperance on a comic. now im scanning images of the characters. yes i know im a very exciting person


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

i like cheese


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I like to collect postcards from around the world


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I've recently gotten back into Neopets haha


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't exist.


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

i like to sew.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't stand wearing shirts. :um


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm mildly intoxicated at the moment. Alcohol is good. Reality not good.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have issues


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Due to unfortunate circumstances, I somehow qualified for and got suckered into joining "Brain Bowl" in high school. I attended the meetings and went to a few competitions, but never participated. I barely had a 3.0 GPA, and had no business being in a club of smart people.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I spin the big wheel of sabotage daily. Except there isn't a Bob Barker to host my failures, he retired, good move Bob....


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I love SUPERBAD!


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I use a lot of profanity. Not enough, but quite a bit. ****

See, what'd i just say?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, I swear way too much for my own good.

My parents swore a lot when I was growing up. That's my excuse, anyway. :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

The strongest word I've ever heard my mother use is *****. What's my excuse? 

Nice tourette's, Atticus. Reminds me of Bob Saget.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

You've clearly been tainted by the internet.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Haha, I swore well before I died and my spirit inhabited the internet.


----------



## Avilos (Jul 7, 2005)

I like to swim in RANDOM Lake. YEs that is really what it is called!

Or am I being too literal in answering the question...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Haha, I swore well before I died and my spirit inhabited the internet.


Then it must have been that no-good racket you hooligans refer to as music!


----------



## Del (Aug 27, 2007)

I collect Modern Marvels episodes, I love to learn.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am 32 years old and I am indifferent to Kellogg's Frosted Flakes.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I just bought a car.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I want a car-boat.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

My spaghetti sauce is to die for!!!


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

No offense, but I'm not going to die for your spaghetti sauce...and why does your tequila look like mouthwash?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't stand southern "rap"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

just want to say...

hoo hoo hoo 
wacka, wacka, wacka
bing bong bing bong


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I want to change but have very little willpower


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I have a cold right now :sigh


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

my underwear smells like sh*t ; - ;


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm afraid of sleep.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

im overcoming SAD with an unhealthy amount of denial... I DO NOT HAVE A PROBLEM. GRRRRRR...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I once faked the funk on a nasty dunk.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Sometimes when I'm bored, I imagine that my face is a guitar pick, and Eric Clapton is strumming me across the strings. My forehead, nose and lips brushing lightly across the surface of the stirngs...then I sober up and go to work.

Mserychic wrote:


> I'm afraid of sleep.


I remember that same exact fear. Sometimes going for days w/o sleep. Trust yourself. You don't have to do anything but rest. And you'll wake up okay. I promise.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

FairleighCalm said:


> I remember that same exact fear. Sometimes going for days w/o sleep. Trust yourself. You don't have to do anything but rest. And you'll wake up okay. I promise.


Thanks :squeeze


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I want to quit my job and tell my superiors to go and **** themselves. I don't need this stress, you uncommunicative ****ers


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I want to scream.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I fear I've become that person I used to look at and say, "man, I wouldn't want to be that guy".


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Atticus said:


> I fear I've become that person I used to look at and say, "man, I wouldn't want to be that guy".


Yeah, I know the feeling.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, I'm really trying to avoid that too. I think there's hope.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

In touch with the ground, I'm on the hunt, I'm after you. Smell like I sound, I'm lost in a crowd, and I'm hungry like the wolf. Straddle the line, in discord and rhyme, I'm on the hunt, I'm after you. Mouth is alive, with juices like wine, and I'm hungry like the wolf.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm a man of few words. Literally really. "Sickle" and "bum" are the two words I use the most according to my personal language index provided by the Homebug Linguistics Institute of Toronto.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I don't like how people say "omg she/he should NOT be wearing that in public because she/he is too hairy and or fat!" Hairy, fat? what's wrong with that? :|


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm extremely pale, and I'm often cold.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I hate you all. No, I love you. What's your name? I hate you.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

If Merc ever overcame the funk, he could be the next Steven Wright only with way more consonants.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I struggle to feel real ; - ;


----------



## mariko (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm 5'5, my car is purple. 
I once sprained by middle finger playing basketball and had to wear a splint on it.
I love the movie Fight Club.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

My rage will consume me in due time....


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I got new glasses - whoohoo!


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

mariko said:


> I'm 5'5, my car is purple.
> I once sprained by middle finger playing basketball and had to wear a splint on it.
> I love the movie Fight Club.


Fight Club, no kiddin? We're kindred spirits, then

I bit my left thumbnail to the nub and it's been throbbing for the past two days.


----------



## crass (Sep 13, 2007)

im watching home alone 2
i think i was meant to live in different time period
i want some jack


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The problem with my unicorn plays connect the dots in the minivan!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

When I was younger I used to have a knife on me 24/7 and even got it past airport security onto an airplane. This was before 9/11, however.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I acquired my most cherished possession not too long ago. My mom died when I was really young and I don't have any mementos of her but while I was visiting my uncle on my dad's side, my grandmother (dad's mom) gave me a letter that my mom had written to her. It talks about how I had just lost my first tooth and how she was making new curtains. Her handwriting looks almost exactly like her mom's writing.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ive consumed more meds in the past 3 years than most have consumed in their life-time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2007 has been a VERY rough year for me


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't snap my fingers.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't whistle


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i can curl my tongue


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

My ears aren't pierced. 
But I don't wear jewellery anyhow, so I guess it's not really that big of a deal.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still have acne and I'm 32 .


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm doomed to fall for people who are far away from me.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm still in my pjs.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Every day I wake up I look more like ****.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

^It hurts when Libby says such things.

I need to get my damn hair done! So annoying...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No matter what I do, I still feel nothing.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

I was buying bread from a guy in Brussels, he was six-foot-four, and full of muscles. I said, "Do you speak-a my language?"...He just smiled, and gave me a vegemite sandwich.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Strange Religion said:


> ^It hurts when Libby says such things.


Sorry, strange.

Every day I wake up I look more like a movie star.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Joan Jett smiled at me.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I want to kick myself.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Last night I had a dream that I was at highschool (which was at my house) and 50 Cent was a teacher. I was supposed to be in detention, and I told him to "**** off" and he kept adding more and more detention days.

That definitely ranks up there with the weirdest dreams I've ever had.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I've been up since 7 pm last night :troll


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> I've been up since 7 pm last night


Annie,
Can you take anything? I worry about you not getting enough sleep.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

FairleighCalm said:


> > I've been up since 7 pm last night
> 
> 
> Annie,
> Can you take anything? I worry about you not getting enough sleep.


((((((((((((((((FC))))))))))))))) Actually, I'm fine. Really, I am :squeeze Last night, I got to working on my sweater and I was making real progress and forgot about the time. Before I knew it, it was morning and I wasn't tired at all. So, I stayed up, knitting, reading SAS and SAF, watching movies and just having a grand ol' time. I did fade a little this afternoon but I caught my 3rd wind and I'm still going strong.

And really, the only time that I don't feel anxious or depressed is when I'm chronically overtired :stu So... when I get like this, I ride that puppy for all I can get out of it opcorn

I'll probably be going to bed soon so... don't worry, I'm fine :squeeze


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> I want to kick myself.


Get in line, we all want to kick you too...just kidding. :lol

I have a third breast/nipple that fell off at birth, right below my right one. It's a great conversation stopper.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> > I want to kick myself.
> 
> 
> Get in line, we all want to kick you too...just kidding. :lol
> ...


Dude...sick!

I have very few communicable diseases.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ima mother****ing monster...everything im spitting is all real


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

CAN'T YOU SEE I'M EASILY BOTHERED BY PERSISTENCE?
ONE STEP FROM LASHING OUT AT YOU!


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Sometimes I imagine my life is a movie and in the climax, Peggy Lee's song Is That All There Is? comes on....


=\


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like game show music shhhhhhh.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I am difficult


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

sometimes, yes :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I feel like wearing fluorescent colors in the middle of winter :lol


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw a werewolf with a Chinese menu in his hand, walking through the streets of SoHo in the rain.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I will likely be a full-blown bitter old man by the age of 25. :um


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

When I watch a scary movie (horror/suspense/thriller), and I'm actually scared, my eyes tend to well up. It happened during certain scenes in Signs, the Ring, the Village... 
I don't start :cry or anything, but I'm sure it looks as though I'm about to. :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Lets see.........

I love 80's music.

Don't you want me baby
Don't you want me Ooooooh
Don't you want me baby
Don't you want me Ooooooh


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The Village? That was a comedy. 

I think I"m dehydrated, my heart is beating kinda fast. More water!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> The Village? That was a comedy.


It did turn out to be a comedy, didn't it? Can't argue with you there. 
But sitting in the theatre, alone, watching that giant porcupine stalk Ron Howard's daughter scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate it when cameramen don't pan down while filming dwarves, so you only see, like, the top inch of their head. Angle down! ...Down!

I love trash television.


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

I haven't met anyone in years who knows and was into Bauhaus (Bela Legosi's Dead), Front 242, 808 State, and other Industrial Music like I was.
I also love House Music.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am sick of tabloids.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> Lets see.........
> 
> I love 80's music.
> 
> ...


I do too. Let's dance our asses off tomorrow night. Skully's 80's night in Columbus. And on a side note, I'm baking a fresh bison burger for lunch w/brussel sprouts.

And I ran, I ran so far away.
I just ran, I ran all night and day.
I couldnt get away.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Oooh thats a good song too!

My absolute favorite 80's song is:
Depeche Mode - Enjoy the Silence

Words like violence
Break the silence
Come crashing in
Into my little world
Painful to me
Pierce right through me
Cant you understand
Oh my little girl

All I ever wanted
All I ever needed
Is here in my arms
Words are very unnecessary
They can only do harm

Vows are spoken
To be broken
Feelings are intense
Words are trivial
Pleasures remain
So does the pain
Words are meaningless
And forgettable

All I ever wanted
All I ever needed
Is here in my arms
Words are very unnecessary
They can only do harm

Enjoy the silence


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

to see how i'd look with a mustache and a beard (because i can't grow one) I used some black marker pen on scotch tape and then put it on my face


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I happen to like the song Enjoy the Silence and wished I could have a regal cape like the dude in the video! :lol


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

I can run backwards and sideways.


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

I have weird dreams about New Orleans.


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

I dont like pickles and i think im the only person that i know of that doesn't. i am also right handed but left handed in some sports, so i guess i am ambidextruous?


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

I am also kind of old fashioned, i dont like modern things like ipods or complicated things on the computer. im really bad with technology


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

dsf


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Mngirl said:


> I dont like pickles and i think im the only person that i know of that doesn't. i am also right handed but left handed in some sports, so i guess i am ambidextruous?


I can eat food with a fork left or right handed.

And you aren't the only girl from MN that doesn't like pickles.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I am happy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm happy that LIR is happy.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

That lasted a good minute. Now it's done.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

That sucks.


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

I am afraid of flying. Always afraid I'm going to fall out of the sky. I guess that's more terrifying than the crashing into a large mountain concept... the falling. Thus, I guess I'm afraid of falling in general.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

My hair dries like it belongs in the 1970's.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm tired. I just want to be alone. 

My hair dries like a 50's do.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm going to die poor and ugly.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

justlistening said:


> If you died today you wouldn't die ugly, that's for sure.
> And where did that topic go with the pictures of you smiling?


That is untrue. I have never not been ugly. Thread was removed by mods.


----------



## saysomething (Oct 24, 2007)

I went to lunch with my coworker, and she called two other people I'll be working with and we all ate lunch together at a burger joint. I'm kind of proud of myself because I usually don't hang out much with people I work with. I wasn't that nervous so it turned out pretty good. 

I also have small feet how's that for random.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

> _My mom is a butt and my dad is a peepee_


:um


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

I feel like I'm gonna puke every time I eat something with white wine sauce. (TMI, I know.)


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I crack myself up like, all the time. I should be a comedian. The tackiest comedian to ever walk the earth.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I break my own rules!

Sometimes I pretend I like certain music just because someone else says they like it!

I'm afraid I'll be looked down on if I don't participate in "typical guy" conversations! (but the truth is I just don't think the way most guys do... and what's so bad about that?)


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I make goodbyes _A-W-K-W-A-R-D!_

I'm an optimistic guy who enjoys pretending he's miserable!

I love to work because I hate being alone.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I had my first kiss at the age of 25 in the American Museum of Natural History in NYC with a girl I met on the internet.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I just painted with hair dye. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

I luff slothrop berry berry much. D:


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

maggiemae84 said:


> I crack myself up like, all the time. I should be a comedian. The tackiest comedian to ever walk the earth.


HA HA! Me too! Mabey we could go into business together! :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i am fear and love
i am fear and
i am fear
i am
i


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a lot of dreams lately where I am drunk lol. Im not an alcoholic or anything but I am in college and I get drunk on the weekends, so I guess it is a big part of my life, but its weird that I am drunk in my dreams huh?


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

I also for some reason live my life vicariously through movies, so during the day when I am doing my usual tasks some random movie scene will pop into my head. Then, ill end up watching the movie the next day or a few days later or it is on tv. I am usually not the one to choose to watch the movie, its usually someone else like a friend that suggests it. So its like I can predict the future but only in terms f what I am going to watch next for a movie hahah...Do I sound crazy? I know this sounds weird.I dont think anyone is going to say that they know what im talking about.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm excited for the Wizard of Oz


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

fdgsdfg


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

dsfdf


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

I hate when people whistle. The sound is like nails on a chalkboard to me. Unfortunately, we have a couple of whistlers in the office here and its all i can do not to jump up and scream at them to PLEASE STOP! FOR GODS SAKE, YOU'RE DRIVING ME INSANE. HOW HARD IS IT TO JUST BE QUIET!

:um


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im not ok, youre ok
im not ok, youre not ok
im ok, youre not ok
im ok, youre ok


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm growing out my armpit hair.


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

I refuse to touch my belly button!
I'm not a belly button fan
I have absolutely no idea why
I won't even allow my hubby to touch it, yuk!!!! :con


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I like knitting hats but I really don't like wearing them.


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

I like the Numa Numa song that chubby boy danced to on youtube,


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Green is my favorite color. Purple is a close second now.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

> I like the Numa Numa song that chubby boy danced to on youtube,


That brings back memories.

http://web.mit.edu/wuster/www/media/gojyone.swf


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

Roberto said:


> > I like the Numa Numa song that chubby boy danced to on youtube,
> 
> 
> That brings back memories.
> ...


 lol yay! The funny thing is, i do that with my butt when i dance to it.


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

sctork said:


> I hate when people whistle. The sound is like nails on a chalkboard to me. Unfortunately, we have a couple of whistlers in the office here and its all i can do not to jump up and scream at them to PLEASE STOP! FOR GODS SAKE, YOU'RE DRIVING ME INSANE. HOW HARD IS IT TO JUST BE QUIET!
> 
> :um


some people have to be making sounds or moving in some way at all times and it drives me A-Wall!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can make a strange sound that resembles a duck's quack. My dad can do this also. lol.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Also,

my eyes swell when I sleep for long periods of time.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i had a painful (bone?) growth above my left ankle for years until it mysteriously went away


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have no idea what I'm doing anymore.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I just pooted a little... just a little.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Did you have a rootin' POOTIN' good time? :lol

If I close my eyes, I can't see.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd hope so.

There's something sxy about me growing out my hair. Rawr.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

when i have to go pee i sometimes hold it and then i get headaches


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

I started this thread on November 21st, 2006


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a uniboob. That's right, just one. Right in the middle of my chest.

Kidding. that's gonna get blocked anyway


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

themousethatroared said:


> I started this thread on November 21st, 2006


Wooo we should celebrate it's birthday :banana


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

:hb


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

The left side of my body is asymmetrical with the right side of my body and vice versa.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't really like eggs...


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I think I have rage problems.....seriously, I'll ****ing kill you


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I @#$% hate haircuts


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Every time I play Dungeons & Dragons I hide from the monsters.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I hate 7:30 to 9:00 am.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've developed a somewhat strange fondness for early 60's rockabilly music and film scores.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

OMG PHONES are evil evil evil things. Helpful SOMETIMES, but evil slave-driving things. I really hate hate phones. I'm should probably have phone nightmares now.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I love Light Blue perfume.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

When I was a kid, I got the idea to add water to my cups of milk, because I thought it made more milk.


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

I can induce very loud burping.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Fellas, eu estou pronto para levantar-se e fazer minha coisa. O wanta I começa nele, homem, você sabe. Como a, como uma máquina do sexo, homem. Movin '... doin ', você sabe. Posso eu contá-lo fora? Uns, dois, três, quatro. Levante-se, comece-se sobre acima. Levante-se, comece-se sobre acima. Permaneça na cena, como uma máquina do sexo. Espere um minuto. Agite seu braço, use então seu formulário. Permaneça na cena como uma máquina do sexo. Você começou ter o sentimento certo como você é carregado. Comece-o junto para a direita sobre, para a direita sobre. Levante-se, comece-se em ascendente. Eu disse o sentimento que você começou começar. Dê-me a febre em um suor frio. A maneira que eu gosto d é a maneira é. Eu comecei meus e não preocupo ' o bout his. Comece sobre ascendente e agite então seu fabricante do dinheiro. Agite seu fabricante do dinheiro.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I was born without middle joints in my thumbs.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Blueberry muffins used to nauseate me.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I used to be terrified of ET.


----------



## St.Paul (Dec 25, 2007)

I havn't missed a day of work in 2 1/2 years.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im my own parents :stu ...and you will refer to me as LORD shiva


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have absolute pitch


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

I cook with so much garlic that I'm never afraid of vampires. :tiptoe


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lilfly said:


> I cook with so much garlic that I'm never afraid of vampires. :tiptoe


lol that's the only way to cook

I can find my way around in the dark very well.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

I am freezing cold!!!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My nose is on my face


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> My nose is on my face


Well, that's a relief!
Cause you know...if it was in the middle of your forehead or something I'd be worried.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Mercurochrome said:
> 
> 
> > My nose is on my face
> ...


But if it were, he could smell his own eyeballs, which might be kind of cool...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

roswell said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > Mercurochrome said:
> ...


But then he'd also be able to see inside his nostrils, which might not...


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Mercurochrome said:
> 
> 
> > My nose is on my face
> ...


 :lol


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Franklin said:


> But then he'd also be able to see inside his nostrils, which might not...


I respectfully disagree, sir. For you see, he could trim his nose hairs with ease!


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

I Love cheese! :yes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

sctork said:


> I Love cheese! :yes


I'm with you on that one. :nw


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I enjoy marmite!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

roswell said:


> Franklin said:
> 
> 
> > But then he'd also be able to see inside his nostrils, which might not...
> ...


What if every time he got a runny nose the boogery goo ran into his eyes? Nothing cool about that. :no :b


----------



## Benz88 (Dec 3, 2007)

i cant keep a job


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

maggiemae84 said:


> roswell said:
> 
> 
> > Franklin said:
> ...


:lol

Yes, but with the nose above the mouth like it normally is, the results of a runny nose really aren't much better. :b


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I was a five- legged cat in a past life.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I love mac and cheese


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have never been drunk


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Neither have I


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

My favorite junk food is a Hostess fruit pie


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm currently learning japanese even if it' s useless...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've only been drunk once. Made my SA go away completely!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

....take the fight to the enemy. :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

an old man sat infront of a group of children...he was famous...he sat infront of them and his first question was "what do you want to talk about?"...the first child to answer said "pride"...i enjoyed watching the whole clip


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

My head and limbs are held in place to my body with super glue.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tasha said:


> My head and limbs are held in place to my body with super glue.


lol at least we know how to put you back together

I dislike seafood until I start eating it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have never been drunk


same


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

:ditto


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Noca said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > I have never been drunk
> ...


me either


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I only have a drink or two of wine or champagne with my family during holidays or special occasions. Once I drank at my friend's house because her brother made his "famous" margaritas and I didn't want to seem rude and turn it down. That's about it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Margaritas are the only drinks I'd drink. Two is as many as I will go. I drink them realllllly slowly. Frozen ones are the best. 

I have had blue raspberry, strawberry, regular lime, and mango.

I don't know of hardly any other drinks.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Tonight is the first time I danced just for the sake of dancing.. and it was actually kind of fun!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i just got served a egg mcmuffin with no egg or ham... Mcdonald's is full of **** ups


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Noca said:


> i just got served a egg mcmuffin with no egg or ham... Mcdonald's is full of @#%$ ups


You mean, it was just cheese? Wow. Probably on oversight.

*I am still coughing NOTHING up out of my chest! This upper respiratory infection is for the birds . Just give me the darn cold and be on with it!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Probably shouldn't say this but - I haven't had a cold in aagees!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Me either. I don't get sick very often.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Neither do I. I think I've faked being sick more times than I've actually gotten sick.


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

Noca said:


> i just got served a egg mcmuffin with no egg or ham... Mcdonald's is full of @#%$ ups


LOL! I once got served a Big Mac with no meat in it :no :no :no


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Anachiel said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > i just got served a egg mcmuffin with no egg or ham... Mcdonald's is full of @#%$ ups
> ...


Was everyone high?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE cheese too.


----------



## Evem (Jan 4, 2008)

I never seem to take my own advice :S


----------



## Cook1e (Jan 10, 2008)

:eyes My only true friend is my DOG!!!! Her name is Lucy and she is a border collie, a very spoiled border collie.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have two eyes above my nose on my face.


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

Deep down inside Im a humanitarian.
:yes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I had a dream about Daniel Day Lewis last night. Sexy.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Conquestordor or Conquistador? You be the judge!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

A couple days ago I fell over after drinking too much champagne.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My head is usually on my shoulders. Literally. I may have two heads.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I use one of those lite-brite pegs as a guitar pick, they work great.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah, I did eat two meals today. :yes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't sleep without noise.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i play guitar. :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> I can't sleep without noise.


I have to a fan blowing in my room (in my face or a gentle breeze on me).

I was born during a heat wave and on our way home, my mom and dad were afraid I would get too cold, so she put a sweater on me (uh, hot car?). When we got home, she put me in the crib and blew a fan gently over me to keep me cool. She told me that I quietly sighed and fell asleep immediately.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Mc Borg said:
> 
> 
> > I can't sleep without noise.
> ...


Ha! I sleep with a fan too, I can't fall asleep without it.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I prefer bringing my own snack into a movie theatre. 

And I don't like popcorn.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im going on my first vacation in 8 years on tuesday


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Meadowlark Lemon is my favorite Globetrotter. And my lover.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Drella said:


> Meadowlark Lemon is my favorite Globetrotter. And my lover.


 :nw

I like cheese.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol

Tomorrow is going to be a VERY busy day for me. I need to go to sleep.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I wear brown converse...that's all I could come up with :lol


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I wear green Tigers. Tigerrrrrs!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned! that was a funny mental image.


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

I love chips and salsa.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I chewed on a piece of plastic earlier.

Yeah, that's right. Plastic.

What? Better than chewing on my fingernails.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I chewed on paper a little while ago.


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

I fought with plastic bins earlier today.


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

I think I'm getting carpal tunnel syndrome


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

I like posting random things about myself


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

I have big ears


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

I can hear really well.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

cicada said:


> I fought with plastic bins earlier today.


fun!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My breathe originates in my lungs, and exits through my nose and mouth, which are both on my face.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm allergic to peanuts.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I like Britney Spears


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

I've dyed parts of my hair turquoise, orange and purple. (One color at a time, not together.) Right now the purple is fading into this gross silver-y color. I think I'll dye it blue next.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

endtroducing said:


> I've dyed parts of my hair turquoise, orange and purple. (One color at a time, not together.) Right now the purple is fading into this gross silver-y color. I think I'll dye it blue next.


Pictures!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I lack motivation. I'm an awesome procrastinator.  
I hate doing the dishes, but I do them, sometimes 
I wash most of my clothes on delicate 
I have a crush on two guys at this present time. I'm just not sure who I plan to talk to first.
I cry at least once a month.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

srschirm said:


> Pictures!


Ha, alright..









Turquoise, I don't really have any good pictures of it. 








Then to orange/yellow. Sooo awesome








FIRE colors! w00t!








Got my hair chopped off and dyed it purple. Again, no good pictures of it 








Faded to THIS color wtf. So yeah this is what it looks like now.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice Hair^^


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Great looking hair!

Also, I like a Britney Spears song lol.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

endtroducing said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> > Pictures!
> ...


Hawt! I think they are all lovely, even the silver-y one! Great side profile you have. :nw


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I am a member of the Endtroducing Fan Club for Men.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd die if I couldn't chew pen caps.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you all ^_^


----------



## emiii0 (Jan 13, 2008)

I used to watch My Little Pony when I was younger, hah.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Alexander the great is one of my heros.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

cool hair, endtroducing!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Part of her hair looks like it's one fire :um :lol.
Nice effect!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm random.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I fell off a ski lift when I was a kid.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I've never been out of this province.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

i saw eddie the eagle in london


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I used to shoot the train with paintballs..


----------



## redribbon (Jan 19, 2008)

I met the Chuckle Brothers and got splatted in the face with a pie. :banana


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I've never been out of this province.


thats soon to change


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I only use 0.05% of my potential effort in school and maintain an 80%+ average.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

redribbon said:


> I met the Chuckle Brothers


Me too! I remember I had an opportunity to go up on stage but I was way too shy.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Noca said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I've never been out of this province.
> ...


Don't you go corrupting her with your crazy out-of-province ways. You player, you.

I'm upset the IoH stole my guy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I used to put my legs in the arms of my jacket, then zip it up and flip my head under.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I once had an obsession with fantasy worlds and still remember all the silly information. That's probably why I'm so dumb now.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Noca said:


> I only use 0.05% of my potential effort in school and maintain an 80%+ average.


Just think, if you used your entire potential, you'd have a 1600% average!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am having a good skin day


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've changed my previous abhorrence towards the idea of conceiving a child of my own. Now, before you go calling me a hypocrite, I do plan on waiting at least ten years. That should give scientists plenty of time to splice my dna with that of a horse so that I may give birth to a centaur. I hope that birth is just like in nature videos, too. You know, like the infant-pony comes out covered in slime and within five minutes is standing around eating grass.
I just want to see an infant grazing in a field. Is that so crazy?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i like going to comic book and anime conventions (going to one on march and another on in june)...i know, i'm a nerd.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > IllusionOfHappiness said:
> ...


Lol I stole nothing.
Lies!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm extremely outgoing and the life of every party, SA is only a hobby.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

The most I've ever won on a lottery ticket was $10.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My eyes visually take in information, which my brain processes, and then my nose gets itchy.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I like girls.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Nicolay said:


> I like girls.


No Way! I thought I was the only one. 
High-Five!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

watashi wa nihon-jin arimasen.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ancient master said:


> watashi wa nihon-jin arimasen.


Does that mean, "I can speak Japanese?"

I like working on the floor.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

workinprogress87 said:


> ancient master said:
> 
> 
> > watashi wa nihon-jin arimasen.
> ...


you were close. it mean "i'm not japanese".


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ancient master said:


> workinprogress87 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="ancient master":343pa7sc]watashi wa nihon-jin arimasen.
> ...


you were close. it mean "i'm not japanese".[/quote:343pa7sc]
What does gaijin mean?


----------



## redribbon (Jan 19, 2008)

Drella said:


> I've changed my previous abhorrence towards the idea of conceiving a child of my own. Now, before you go calling me a hypocrite, I do plan on waiting at least ten years. That should give scientists plenty of time to splice my dna with that of a horse so that I may give birth to a centaur. I hope that birth is just like in nature videos, too. You know, like the infant-pony comes out covered in slime and within five minutes is standing around eating grass.
> I just want to see an infant grazing in a field. Is that so crazy?


I like you 
:clap


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> What does gaijin mean?


i think it mean foreigner or tourist. the "jin" has to do with where you are from or your nationality. i think.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took a three-hour nap this afternoon :afr.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

dont eat those french fries...


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i'm a leprechaun


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't know if any of you know this, but I have SA...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm not entirely sure what I am, but I don't think it's human.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aloe said:


> dont eat those french fries...


xD

best song ever amirite?
okay, well there have been better parodies but that one was good.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I had the SHIITIEST day today


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I can wiggle my ears. An amazing talent, i'm sure you'll agree.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Meee said:


> I can wiggle my ears. An amazing talent, i'm sure you'll agree.


Agreed


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I was able to end this day on a positive note. I <3 Elyse!!!!!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I swim with my shirt on.

I am also most likely something non-human.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I bonded so much with her on the phone convo today


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

im hungryyyyy


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I am cold. The wind is gusting up to 50 mph and it is -1f.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aloe said:


> I bonded so much with her on the phone convo today


That was enjoyable, I have to admit =)

<3


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't know if anyone knows, but i play guitar. :yes


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm a Kate Bush Fan. Although i'm still trying to like 'Ariel'

Also I do Reflexology, but too shy to open own business and treat strangers.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i like to wear shoes when i walk outside


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I've moved more than 15 times in the last 20 years :fall Hopefully, this time is the last :boogie


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

I wear pink glasses. 8}


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i feel really bad for ruining his life =(


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I like putting 9 volt batteries on my tongue!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i was raised by nintendo.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Babygirly said:


> I wear pink glasses. 8}


I had pink glasses in high school. (And big thick brown ones too). It didn't go over well since I was a guy. The nail polish didn't help. Oh, and the love letters to the class president. He was very stiff in the pants. I'm not making a pun.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Sometimes I have cereal and toast for dinner.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i might go raid the food forsaken cupboard for something to eat


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

I love to cook.

I hate washing dishes.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm the randomnator!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

> He was very stiff in the pants. I'm not making a pun.


Poor guy,arthritis?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I ruined someones life. His life was brimming with optimism and now because of me, he lost his education, girl friend, dignity, and lots of money. I hate myself


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Dang noca, what did you do to that guy?


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Every decision I make is wrong for some reason. Am I really stupid?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> Dang noca, what did you do to that guy?


he threatened to shoot up a school. I was forced to report him to the police...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

noca said:


> Mc Borg said:
> 
> 
> > Dang noca, what did you do to that guy?
> ...


Don't feel bad for that, you did the right thing.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I can cool hot was on my fingers...

I seriously think it's because of my hyperhydrosis lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I love driving.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> I love driving.


so do i!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my car has a load sound system (that i never use).


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

ancient master said:


> my car has a load sound system (that i never use).


I'm the same way. I have a six-disc cd changer and a subwoofer in my hatch yet I listen to AM Talk Radio 90% of the time. If I do listen to music, I don't turn it up very loud.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

jchildr said:


> ancient master said:
> 
> 
> > my car has a load sound system (that i never use).
> ...


lol. i mostly listen to talk radio (FM) too. i have two amp's and two 12" bass speakers (the bass is rediculess). i also don't turn it loud. once i played bob marley's three little birds loud and it brought so much attention to me. i think people thought i was a pothead of something.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

something random about yourself


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't think there is anyone here born on the exact same day as me here at SAS.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i work at lakewood mall.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I annoy the hell out of people.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm a night owl.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm a morning person. I mean a very early morning person. This morning I slept in until 4:00am.


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

am wondering if this is the 4th or 5th night in a row that the new neighbours have been drinking.?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My butt's sore. Oh dearrrr.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I like skittles.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I love cream eggs!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My butt is still sore.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have the willpower to not always make prurient insinuations.


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

> I have the willpower to not always make prurient insinuations.


 :lol :lol


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I hate eating in front of people.


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

went to make a coffee this morning and there was no milk 
arrrgh


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Toscy said:


> I hate eating in front of people.


me too.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I joined this board 2 years ago today! =[]


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm very good at wasting time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

roswell said:


> I joined this board 2 years ago today! =[]


I joined exactly a year before you - that's THREE years for me! 

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> roswell said:
> 
> 
> > I joined this board 2 years ago today! =[]
> ...


ZOINKS! :eek

I figured with that legendary post count, you'd been here longer than that! :nw


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I was the first member to join of 2006. (I'm pretty sure I was)


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I make a ****ty girl.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm very unmotivated.


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

I despise hot glue guns! :mum


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I can't resist playing with glue guns :clap


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm short


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm short too


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm... medium?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm 6'1". Is this considered tall or very tall?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I want to do Peter Dinklage.

I mean, what?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Toscy said:


> I'm 6'1". Is this considered tall or very tall?


tall


----------



## bchavez2 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sometimes, I don't like the way my neck and face look. I try to accentuate my positive attributes instead.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm allergic to Benzoyl Peroxide (thanks for nothing, Proactiv Solution!)and mango skin.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

416girl said:


> I'm allergic to Benzoyl Peroxide (thanks for nothing, Proactiv Solution!)and mango skin.


try spectro


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

^Thanks, but I'm alright. 
I've never really suffered from acne; I just tried the stuff 'cause I thought it would give me *flawless* skin. It ended up giving me a rash instead.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm short too


me three


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

me four.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I went to Papa Murphy's on as a dare with make-up on a bought a pizza, that is emabarassing haha


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm 5' 11''...


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i'm three inches tall


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> i'm three inches tall


It must of been a lot of work jumping on each letter of the keyboard to write that!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

> It must of been a lot of work jumping on each letter of the keyboard to write that!


It would be, but fortunately i got one normal sized arm.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

njodis said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I'm short too
> ...


I wish I was short.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't have social anxiety anymore. That's right, because I said so.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I have the day off from school!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*Christine* said:


> I have the day off from school!


Awesome! I only have the afternoon off. Trying to decide if I should take a nap or not.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I absolutely can't stand The Lord Of The Rings. What a boring load of ****.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^same here.

I can fake cry...


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't know if anyone knows , but i have SAD.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm hyper! :boogie


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't like wearing socks.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wear contacts. -1.75 on the left eye and -1.50 on the right.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I own 28 parakeets and one cockatiel. I've always had pet birds and have never owned the traditional cat or dog.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i'm the unknown teletubby, stabby wabby


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> i'm the unknown teletubby, stabby wabby


lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:lol :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Polar said:


> I wear contacts. -1.75 on the left eye and -1.50 on the right.


*envy*

Both my eyes are -5.00
-5.25 for glasses


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

pfftt that's nothing...

6.5 left 6.0 right


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> pfftt that's nothing...
> 
> 6.5 left 6.0 right


I think that makes you officially half blind.
Because legally blind is about -13 or something.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

lol thanks for brightening my day lol..brightened it right up


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Can you tell it's brighter though? lol


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

can you read this?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, I can read that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> lol thanks for brightening my day lol..brightened it right up


lol it's okay I'm on my way to the half blind point too.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Can you read this without having to copy and paste it?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay now that I can't read lol.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Muhahaha! Now you will NEVER know what it says!! NNNEEVVVVVVVEEEEERRR!!! :twisted (unless you change your browser's font size or copy and paste it that is)

MUAHAHA!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

"Can you read this without having to copy and paste it?"

Oh-so hard lol. I am a genius.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

*MUAHAHAHAHAAHA!!!*


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I think both my eyes are something like -0.5 each so I wear glasses to watch tv.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I used to think the chorus lyrics to the song Loser by Beck were...

Soaring over Canada.....lol


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I was voted 'hairiest bottom of the year' at University


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ewww, Ross. LOL


I have GREAT vision. Take THAT.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

An hour ago I was out shovelling snow by myself.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Wingclipped said:


> yeah_yeah_yeah said:
> 
> 
> > I was voted 'hairiest bottom of the year' at University
> ...


You had to ask.

Yeah I'm in that picture twice. Neat.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I am too lazy to eat oranges. I prefer orange juice because of its instant gratification.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Did you ever have that face-shaped boil removed? :b


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

njodis said:


> Did you ever have that face-shaped boil removed? :b


ROFL!!!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have an unhealthy obsession with cupcakes


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i have a lot of pain on my right hand. and its not because im single


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I never sleep


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

mserychic said:


> I have an unhealthy obsession with cupcakes


I have an unhealthy obsession with the Cupcake Space Avengers.

Pew Pew!!

myserychic never replies to me but I admire her brave avengers from afar nonetheless. One day I hope they will save me.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My eyeballs are globular and my fingernails grow consistently.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i got two legs, i use them for walking, standing etc


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> i got two legs, i use them for walking, standing etc


For some reason, it is the 'etc' which made this post hilarious. Ah, the art of comedy.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I spilled brownie mix down my bra last night. It was more of an explosion, actually, but "spilled" makes it sound a little classier.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im not depressed while ritalin runs through my veins. All other times I am depressed.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Drella said:


> I spilled brownie mix down my bra last night. It was more of an explosion, actually, but "spilled" makes it sound a little classier.


And 'dribbled' is sort of seedy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

giggidy giggidy


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

family guy, eh?


The top of my right foot hurts in this one spot and its bothering the hell out of me. There is like this little lump there. I have no idea what is goin on. :stu


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

You've bruised the vein on top of the metatarsals.

50 cents gets you another reading


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think you are right. You must be psychic. :yes 

Lets see, tell me what I am thinking right now.

GO!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I would write it all out but that kind of language is banned here. Tsk.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol :b


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i have a note pad which i use to leave reminder notes; otherwise id forget.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I really wish I could sing.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think I'm now addicted to Peter Pan crunchy peanut butter.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I just had peanut butter on toast. Creamy, though.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

you should try esencia (sp) peanut butter. its the best PB i've tasted and its healthy


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'M ANGRY. AND UPSET.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i'm drinking hot chocolate...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

My time is a piece of wax, that's falling on a termite, that's choking on a splinter.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have some light freckles on my cheeks and across my nose that get a little darker in the summer.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I just medicated myself.
Woo...t.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I just soiled myself.

Poo...p.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> I just soiled myself.
> 
> Poo...p.


I lol'd.

:b


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I didn't. Thats the fourth time this week :eek


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Might I suggest...pampers?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Are you kidding? Getting them in my size is a NIGHTMARE. Nowadays I use newspaper and sticky tape. It can be a pain - yesterday I had the proceedings of Super Tuesday printed in reverse on my butt, but its a necessary evil.

Ho hum.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lol! newspaper doesn't seem like it would be very absorbant. Now, duct tape on the other hand..that **** (no pun intended) is reliable. So I hope by sticky tape that's what you mean.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok Ok right right ... I didn't REALLY poop myself. I am 100% continent and house trained. I'm a capricorn and I like to cook, play drums and give to the poor. There I think I restored my online dating reputation now


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

No it's been ruined forever.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Stupid new page no one will know what the **** I was talking about.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

House trained. Well! That's a relief.

The women will be all over you now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

batman can said:


> Stupid new page no one will know what the **** I was talking about.


I do!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Just start a new post about poop and everyone will forget. SAS always loves a poop thread.

Random thing about me: I have a bizarre sense of humour.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> House trained. Well! That's a relief.
> 
> The women will be all over you now.


Sha-MORE


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I want to live in Ireland.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a phobia of eating foods that are even close to the expiration date. I pretty much just won't do it. I also don't like to eat or drink anything that only has a little bit left in the container, if it's been sitting in the fridge or whatever.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My skin is my largest organ.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is he being nice to me out of genuineness or am I going to be played for the fool?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My hair pisses me off. I get these short hairs at the top of my head.....(I don't know what its from, mabey blowdrying it so much?) Its really annoying because I have to use hairspray to tame these hairs down. They get all crazy on me sticking out everywhere. Its frustrating because I hate using that much hairspray. 

true story


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I 
Am
Canadian.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm a miserable pile of miserable misery


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I've come to the conclusion that I suck at throwing frisbees because my fingers are too short.

I'm serious.

They're just too short, I can't grip it right.


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

I love being outside at night in total silence.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah ha ha.


I'd like to do that too.

You know like "HEY! Look at me! Look at me!"

Mabey we can get together and do this together while holding hands. ha ha


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

blah blah lah i hate everything blah laah blah


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm about to get a popsicle.

*leaves*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not sharing your popsicle.

I know, wrong thread.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My toes are different lengths , depending on the foot.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i like air


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I type with my fingers. All ten of them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Taking typing class messed up my typing style.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I should be sleeping.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

416girl said:


> I should be sleeping.


Me too, staying up till 5:00 am is getting old.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm drinking my coffee right now.


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 20, 2007)

I like cheese. Especially pecorino.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I think SAS has taken on its cuddliest vibe ever of late.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have sat at this computer for over two hours.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

I love condiments!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

OOh you would love ardrum then. He puts them on his face.

Random thing .... ummm I have a slightly webbed 2nd to 3rd toe.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I just sneezed and a little boogy flew out and landed on my hand. I probably should have wiped it off with a Kleenex, but I panicked and flicked it off my hand! Now it could be anywhere... :afr


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Btw, ladies, I'm single. 







:lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL!!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just can't top that one!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL what a funny bunch. You guys are great.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

> I just sneezed and a little boogy flew out and landed on my hand. I probably should have wiped it off with a Kleenex, but I panicked and flicked it off my hand! Now it could be anywhere... :afr


throwing away food, how irresponsable


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm playing with a key chain.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm eating


nummm numm num num num


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I need a snack!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm obsessed.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

My socks don't match..


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Both of my sisters are gorgeous.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's a snow day...yet I'm going out for ice cream later?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ I had a snow day today aswell! :banana


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I will make this world a better place then when I came.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

whee


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i am the anti fun


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm drinking a mix of raspberry chocolate coffee & swiss choclate coffee.

I love my flavoured coffees like a fat turtle loves sand.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I just want to be normal, average, invisible.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a lot of regrets.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a lot of aspirations.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm drinking a mix of raspberry chocolate coffee & swiss choclate coffee.
> 
> I love my flavoured coffees like a fat turtle loves sand.


Wow, I feel incredibly stupid saying this but I've never heard of flavoured coffee! They sound really nice though.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

I take my coffee the other way!!
:flush


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

> I take my coffee the other way!!


Ew. Colonic Irrigation. No thanks.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

why it's the most invigorating sensation I have ever experienced!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I am so going to view my Latte in a different way from now on.

As Austin Powers would say ... 'Mmm ... nutty'.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

ahahahaha! ahhhh... you twos is cracking me up right now :haha


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i'm smoking


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Do you also have a pancake?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I just spent the last hour shovelling.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm on the computer.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

hello my name is ancient master and i'm addicted to sas.com. :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I love to travel.

I want to travel everyday, everywhere.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

randumb about myself


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have no school again. Lucky me. I am sitting here, hair freshly straightened, clothed, showered, coffee drank, meds taken, makeup done...for nothing.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I like my doctor.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i want to take a dance class


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wingclipped said:


> I'm gonna be traveling most of next month with no internet access. Hopefully, when I start making random comments and banning passing cars my hubby won't think I'm too strange.


haha BANNED FOR DRIVING OVER THE SPEED LIMIT.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

oh lawdy lawd..


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

i am wondering if he has exploded yet


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm sort of heinously ****ed in so many ways.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I like you as a comedy fringe show though


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm eating v-day chocolates from my mom =)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I always win in the end.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I am worried that Noca is becoming a despotic megalomaniac. In a nice way.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I ran dumb into a post at yourself O'clock. :banana :banana :banana


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm wearing sexy knee socks.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

this is the summer of my disco-tent...


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

What if your shins get cold? Its a bit pointless only covering your knees. And thats not even a sock. Its a .... Its a .... Its a scarf isnt it? A knee scarf. How odd.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lol knee scarf?

Eww this chocolate tastes like...like those gross candy kisses the crappy houses gave out when I used to go trick-or-treating. Bleh. BLEH I SAY.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> this is the summer of my disco-tent...


:lol Nice play on words. Tents rock.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I created a fake facebook account today and looked up some people. I found one guy that I used to have a crush on back in grade 7/8, and pictures of people that are still friends to this today. Must be nice. :sigh


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Facebook is sent to try us


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*something random about myself*


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *something random about myself*


Been done by Mr Explodey already. Sorry  You have to get up early to catch him out :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I never claimed to be original! :b 


Can I borrow your brain for a day?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

With a name like coconut holder?? I'd say thats about the most original name i've ever read!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Well the name might sound original but it has a backround story. So, in essence, its really not that original. :b 

Sometimes I do very well with thinking of things to say...other times I draw a blankity blank. :stu


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

The name actually makes me think of bra's. But then I am a man ops


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mabey this will help you think of it in a different light:


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

What little coconuts want to be when they grow up


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

I used to have nightmares that I was a murderer. In one of them, I was Jason Voorhees stabbing people in a mall using Michael Myers' knife.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i like to eat my cereal when its soggy and my bagels hard (as in left out for a day)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

When I have a day where I feel really great, like I'm on top of the world, I start to wonder, "Is this the day I'm going to die?"


Hmmm now that isn't positive thinking. :lol :b


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

> Hmmm now that isn't positive thinking.


Hahaha that's kinda funny."I feel so good, something must be _terribly wrong_".


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

nubly said:


> i like to eat my cereal when its soggy


that's just wrong!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Toscy said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > i like to eat my cereal when its soggy
> ...


LOL! I concur! NUBLY!! WHY?!?!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Soggy is the way to go! :lol


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

No no no...there must be the right mix between soggy and crispy


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm the 5th ninja turtle.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

When I was little, I really wanted this little toy lawnmower that shot out bubbles when you pushed it. My parents never bought me one, though.

That's gonna be my excuse as to why I'm so messed up. That's the ticket! :lol


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My BMI is 24.3. This is the first time ever I'm going to try and lose some weight.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

sean88 said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> > nubly said:
> ...


it tastes better!!! weird because i also prefer my bread hard. i love day old bagels that were left out in the air


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sometimes when I'm home alone I laugh hysterically for no reason.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm still not awake.


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm allergic to coffee, which I just discovered after baking a low-fat mocha cheesecake. :cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm awake now, but I kinda don't want to be. Is there an emoticon for freezing cold extremities?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I've got a headache.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Me toooooo.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My limbs fall asleep for no reason. That's prolly not healthy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Howdy. I'm having a snacky snack now.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> Howdy. I'm having a snacky snack now.


What kind of snacky snack?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

jchildr said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy. I'm having a snacky snack now.
> ...


i think thats the name of the snack...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

snacky:


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Is that Fred Savage on the label?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Its Nature Valley Oats 'N Honey Crunchy Granola Bar.

And its alllll gone now. Time for a drink.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

HA HA that does look like Fred Savage! LOL


I didn't know there was a snack by that name.

I got the term "snacky snack" from the kid's show "Yo Gabba Gabba" :lol Its one of my all time favorite shows. I love it. :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

jchildr said:


> Is that Fred Savage on the label?


i think so. :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

So did you guys love to watch the Wonder Years too? I used to love that show! :yes


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I looked up snacky snack on youtube and there was a strange video of a short girl climbing on a ladder in order to reach her "snacky snack" which turned out to be a rice krispie treat


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I used to watch it on days where I skipped school.

And by "it", I mean the Wonder Years.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yummmm... I love Rice Crispy Treats. OMG forget about it if I make it myself. I can eat the whole damn thing in one day. 


Ahhh yeah the Wonder Years. Loved the love story between whats his face and Whinney. I can't believe I can't think of his name on the show! I know his brother called him "butthead" all the time though. :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, I watched Wonder Years!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> Yummmm... I love Rice Crispy Treats. OMG forget about it if I make it myself. I can eat the whole damn thing in one day.
> 
> Ahhh yeah the Wonder Years. Loved the love story between whats his face and Whinney. I can't believe I can't think of his name on the show! I know his brother called him "butthead" all the time though. :lol


Kevin Arnold?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yes. i love the wonder years. i used to have a little crush on winnie cooper. i've been lokking for the episodes online because i din't think they have it on dvd.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

YES!!! THANK YOU!!!!

What was his friend's name!??? I can't think of that either right now and its bugging me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh, Paul! I remember!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> ...............


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

jchildr said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > ...............
> ...


 :b ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :b 
opcorn


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> jchildr said:
> 
> 
> > CoconutHolder said:
> ...


}{}{}{}{} :clap {}{}{}{}{


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ha ha 

woooah! I think you beat me! That takes the cake right there! :yes :lol :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ahhhhh.....Winnie Cooper......played by Danica McKellar. She is my age! ....and she's smart :mushy !!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My brother had a crush on Winnie too. 



I was going to go to bed but now I feel pretty awake. Hmm... Its 12:00! Oh well I'll give myself like a half hour and thats it!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> My brother had a crush on Winnie too.
> 
> I was going to go to bed but now I feel pretty awake. Hmm... Its 12:00! Oh well I'll give myself like a half hour and thats it!


stop now, beacuse half and hour is going turn into an hour. then two hours.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for looking out for me. :thanks 

There's no way I'm staying up more than 15 minutes though. (15 minutes til 12:30) I promise! I need my sleep. :yes 


opcorn


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Why i am still awake?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

oh wow oh wow can i really touch her body? Oooh i can't wait..


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I used to live in an area that smelled like cheese


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Why I am come back here again?! I need to work......


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Does anyone even bother reading anybody else's post in this thread, beyond say 3 to 4 posts before them...?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I am bothered by my own posts~~


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

I was given morphine in the hospital following my surgery and it didn't do a thing. Not even to relieve my pain. :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> Does anyone even bother reading anybody else's post in this thread, beyond say 3 to 4 posts before them...?


I do. :yes


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> Does anyone even bother reading anybody else's post in this thread, beyond say 3 to 4 posts before them...?


I typically read them all. Sometimes, though, a thread will jump forward 5 pages or so since I visited, then I just say screw it.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I read them all, too. Y'all are an interesting bunch.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I love to rock the ****kkkkkkk outttttttttttttttt


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I gots problems


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have yet to put on my normal day clothes :sigh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate my life


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have to use a proxy to access this site.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I have to pee


----------



## Blueispretty (Feb 4, 2008)

I am a pizzaholic.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I forgot to take Celexa again.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I can wear the same clothes for weeks ops


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm kinda hungry but I don't know what I want.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ Same but thirsty.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just ate a burger.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

i am vegetarian


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

hungry for human flesh


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

kevinffcp said:


> hungry for human flesh


they serve food somewhere that supposedly tastes like human flesh


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

smiles said:


> kevinffcp said:
> 
> 
> > hungry for human flesh
> ...


who are they?


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

kevinffcp said:


> smiles said:
> 
> 
> > kevinffcp said:
> ...


cannibals? :troll


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

smiles said:


> cannibals? :troll


are you?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I am unable to stand up to my four-year-old cousin.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

kevinffcp said:


> smiles said:
> 
> 
> > cannibals? :troll
> ...


no comment


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

oh no dough fo sho bro so?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I need more sleep


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I love to fight, but always feel bad if I hurt someone. Haha.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i have a dent on the top of my skull. 

when i was little, my cousin and my brother were walking on a wall in my grandmans backyard. i was too afraid to climb so i walked beside them but on the ground. my brother came upon a boulder, picked it up and handed it to my cousin. he was going to throw it to the left, out on the street but my brother said do throw it there because you might hit someone. so he threw it inside and landed on my nogging.

incidentially, before taking me to the hospital, my had some relatives pee in a bowl and pour it on my head :\ it supposed to stop bloodflow or something


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's rainy and gross outside today and I don't careeee.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's 46 degrees outside! The hottest it has been in a long while...

Wait, that wasn't something random about myself. Umm... I'm not particularly fond of cake.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My favourite food group is KFC's macaroni salad.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^he he^

sorry about your noggin, Nubly! I'll tell a story about me hurting my noggin.

When I was in elementary school I used to stand by myself during recess because I was too shy and nervous to join in on anyone's games. Then one day a little girl came over and asked me to play tag with them. I was really nervous and SA was in full gear but I said okay. I was running around and I wasn't paying attention and ran right into some ppl playing jump rope. Wacked my head on the groud and got a huge gooney on my head and had a black and blue eye for quite a while.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a cheese addiction.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm kind of obsessed with "Fullmoon"

Well, not OBSESSED

but I love it


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I think I have a bottle of lotion in every room of the house. And this blueberry ground coffee with vanilla creamer is amazing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I should let myself wake up from naps normally without the help of coffee from now on. Scratch out what I originally thought. Naps are good! Although I had a bit of trouble getting to sleep last night when I actually went to bed (I blame the coffee).


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I had a bit of trouble getting to sleep last night when I actually went to bed (I blame the coffee).


I'm strictly decaf after about 2 usually. I have enough trouble getting to sleep.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ yep I'm like that too. I've even had that happen to me after eating too much chocolate after 5:00. I'm a real lightweight.


I have a dentist appt today. Its only a cleaning though so nothing to be too nervous about.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...I fear I'm running the risk of getting banned!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....ooohh!! I'm going to get into trouble! :afr ops :b :sigh :roll :stu :kma :rain :yawn ..... :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

2 coffees didn't wake me up. I didn't want to have to nap today!!!!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I LOVE plain CARL'S JR. hamburgers! I think I've posted this before, but I ate 3 after school yesterday. OHMIGEE!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i've raced a cheetah in a 100 meter race and i won. i gave the cheetah a 40 meter head start and i still won. and after the race the cheetah was tested positive for steroids.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I reach the point that I don't need to eat anything anymore


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Raccoons are my favorite animals ever!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm kind of upset when I find out songs I like have music videos. I like to make them up in my head as I'm listening. I do this with pretty much everything I listen to.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...I'm busting to go to the toilet!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm really tired. I plan to go to bed super early tonight. 

Busy weekend. Birthday party tomorrow and Baptism Sunday. 

I hope I don't feel as ****ty as I did today over the weekend.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

glas said:


> I start speaking in a Chinese accent when I get nervous.


same with me but in spanish


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

I need a haircut badly!!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i ate one meal today


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

nubly said:


> glas said:
> 
> 
> > I start speaking in a Chinese accent when I get nervous.
> ...


Sometimes I just blurt out weird sounds that are not even words.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > glas said:
> ...


After I watch a movie where all the characters have a strong accent, my thoughts inherit the accent for the next day or so. It's very funny, and reliable self-entertainment.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm posting on page 100.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Umm. I just don't "get" Will Ferrell.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Babygirly said:


> Umm. I just don't "get" Will Ferrell.


he stopped being funny a LONG time ago.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

ancient master said:


> Babygirly said:
> 
> 
> > Umm. I just don't "get" Will Ferrell.
> ...


Speaking of being completely NOT funny - Vince Vaughn...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Toscy said:


> ancient master said:
> 
> 
> > Babygirly said:
> ...


IMO.. no comedic actors are funny..


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm kind of upset when I find out songs I like have music videos. I like to make them up in my head as I'm listening. I do this with pretty much everything I listen to.


lol. I do the same thing. I visualize "music videos" in my head when listening to music I like. Then I see the actual music video, and it's most often not as cool and creative as the one I've made up in my head :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Polar said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I'm kind of upset when I find out songs I like have music videos. I like to make them up in my head as I'm listening. I do this with pretty much everything I listen to.
> ...


Yayy I'm not crazy. Yeah usually the real ones don't impress me either haha =p
We should be directors or something.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Toscy said:


> ancient master said:
> 
> 
> > Babygirly said:
> ...


Or...Robin Williams.. Ugh. What a groaner. -_-


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I vastly prefer Robin Williams in his serious roles. I think he's a much better serious actor than a comedic actor. :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I LOVED that movie he was in where he worked in as a film developer..............what was it called? One hour photo or something? I can't remember but that is my favorite movie with him in it. That movie kicked major ***. :yes 


I like making up my own accents sometimes for self entertainment too.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yep, I love that movie, too. He plays a creepy character well. :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I like to download random music in hopes that I'll like it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

When I was a kid, I had those shoes that light up at the back when you take a step. I would walk up and down the aisle at the movie theatre to show them off.

Needless to say, I was the coolest kid in 7th grade.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

njodis said:


> I like to download random music in hopes that I'll like it.


i do the same thing. right now i've been downloading a lot of japanese music. rock, "alternative",hip hop, and guitar music.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a 75 gallon aquarium in my room, which only has one fish(3.5 inch opaline gourami).

I know the age of all of my fish in days(since I bought them). Oldest(senegal bichir) is only 176 days(I re-started the hobby in september.)

I have 95 gallons worth of aquariums, but only own two fish and a snail.

I own the most evil/territorial opaline gourami in existence. Semi-aggressive my ***


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I got locked out of my house today because my dad didn't teach me how to open the deadbolt correctly. Thankfully my half brother lives just down the street and so with the help of him I was able to get inside and nap haha...it was just delayed. And my mom wope me up damnit.

Note to parents: no one has or ever will attempt to break into our scummy poor excuse for a duplex. The old locks were fine. Now I need 2 freakin keys. Yay, more things to lose!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm sure a lot of people are like this...but

I don't like when people talk about me behind my back.

I'd much rather them tell me personally what they really think about me.

I'm a big girl, I can take it.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I can feel my pulse at the tips of my fingers and toes. 

I'm such a ****ing fatass.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm emotional. *breaks into sobs*


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ive almost fixed everything up, and btw my school friends are assholes.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i jusr ate some food.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I love being a mummy sooo much. :mushy


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I AM A ROBOT


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I had a good sleep aside from making my arm sore *rubs arm*

So I feel like doing something productive...that doesn't involve going to school.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I went to my high school formal as my alter ego, who happened to be a super hero, cape and all. 

I was so cool.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

My orange just sprayed orange spritz on my screen as I peeled it and now my viewing is all fruity fresh with a citrus zest


----------



## papaya (Jan 12, 2008)

I play the flute
I can eat absurd amounts of bananas
.. I play my music way too loud when I drive.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I never eat the hazelnut at the centre of Ferrero Rocher chocolates.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can build Mount Kleenex every time I have an emotional breakdown.


Skillz.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So, pretty sure I invented a new dance move while shovelling tonight. 

I call it the trynottofallyou'recarryingtoomuchsnow kick. Epic.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I love to eat junk food.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

sean88 said:


> I love to eat junk food.


 :ditto


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Life is testing my patience right now.


----------



## papaya (Jan 12, 2008)

I usually don't wear socks


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I usually wear socks as often as possible.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm a guy and I don't know anything about cars.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm wearing socks right now.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

416girl said:


> I'm wearing socks right now.


High five, sister! :troll


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:lol


----------



## girlleo19 (Feb 23, 2008)

i 've gone to three junior highs this year


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

> I am the blue-lidded daughter of Sunset; I am the naked brilliance of the voluptuous night-sky.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

I got my head checked by a jumbo jet. It wasnt easy, but nothing is.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i love to eat Cheesecakes !


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I could run the mile in seven seconds at one point


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

"I'm a guy and I don't know anything about cars."

Same here


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I watch Top Gear.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Edit: I am known to post things in the incorrect thread.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

when i was a little boy..mayby 3,4 or 5...i remember that i used to think that the world was black and white in "the old days"
the reason i thought that was of the black and white movies they showed in tvif those old movies didnt have color then how could the people and enviroment in them have?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i has a peenus


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't have SA. i just say i have it cuz all the cool kids are sayin' they have it.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Norbert Dentressangle is the best name of any haulage company I have ever seen.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I can whistle


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

* i had (or have) a teacher crush during high school *


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't fit in.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I once jumped a 1997 lumina on a back road. At one intersection there is a small hill(more like a giant bump). I got up to somewhere around 100 mph before hitting it. Almost went off the road when I landed. I was lucky that I didn't hit a mail box or go in the ditch. The lumina left the darkest skid marks I have ever seen on a road. I had to get all new tires and a new power steering pump(wasn't cheap). Lied to my parents and said I hit a giant pot hole. I don't think my dad bought the story.

Shy/SA doesn't mean that you aren't a crazy mother ****er


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just ran five miles this evening, and boy are my legs tired! :lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

9 and a half inches


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

bored to death


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm the randomnator!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I often deal with larvae.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I love music more than life itself (how cliche am I?) =D


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wanna move to Albuquerque... or Toronto. Or somewhere else overseas.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I need some excitement! -I seriously need more excitement!!!!!!! Big time.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im totally addicted to SAS


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

torlin said:


> im totally addicted to SAS


me too...it's like a free videogame


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm going to get my shower now. True story.


----------



## victoria1 (Mar 6, 2008)

i like pink polish!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

> i like pink polish!


All Polish people are sort of normal colour arent they, like most eastern europeans? Or do some of them come out pink quite a lot now? Maybe its the beetroot in the diet. Hmmm :con


----------



## victoria1 (Mar 6, 2008)

humm im confused about what you mean by that. I mean pink nail polish


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I play classical guitar.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I think I am a borderline stalker at this point


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i started my diet on monday.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm really good at sleeping. Be jealous.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I was born in Oshawa (aka "The Shwa"), Ontario.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think I'm a closet extrovert. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Very interesting.
I just came upon this.
My horoscope for today:

Friday, March 7, 2008
Aries (Mar 21 - Apr 19) 
You are journeying into the shadows as your imagination lures you into places you've never been. Trust your emotions over your logic today and you can uncover your personal truth.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

OOh. Freaky deaky :afr

Hey whats capricorn?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

This is what it says for Capricorn:

It's hard to live your life according to your preferences, for other people's demands require that you change your schedule more than you'd like. Nevertheless, there really isn't a any reason to hold on to your routine; familiarity is not a good justification of doing something the same old way. Demonstrating your flexibility now can help you achieve more in the days ahead.


does it apply at all?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Ymm HUH  *makes mental note to stop spending so much time on SAS*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I love SAS.

Yeah, everybody here are really friendly. I think all SAers should join together and create our own country, where we could live happily and care-free. Maybe we can try to claim Switzerland or something? I think we are all very intelligent, and could talk our way into claiming an area of land. If not, well, bring on the tanks (I'm not all up to speed though... does anyone here have a tank? Let's talk more about it on our next brief meeting.).

:b


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Lets claim Finland! Or Sweden as the girls are almost as cute as the Norwegian ones


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Its all about you, Ross, isn't it? 
(just kiddin' :b )




I say we take over an island. *mind wanders envisioning all the possibilities*


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Its all about you, Ross, isn't it?
> (just kiddin' :b )





> Narcissist: psychoanalytic term for the person who loves himself more than his analyst; considered to be the manifestation of a dire mental disease whose successful treatment depends on the patient learning to love the analyst more and himself less.


:lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm a bored mofo.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

njodis said:


> I'm a bored mofo.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i don't know what to do


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

My sisters used to tie me to a chair and throw me into the swimming pool when I was younger.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I have hair, on my head.I have eyebrows.I have ten fingers and ten toes.

Oh and ears, i have two of those...


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I can beat a chimp in an online game of Rock, Paper, Scissors.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Fiera said:


> My sisters used to tie me to a chair and throw me into the swimming pool when I was younger.


 :eek

....Every so often, I have to watch "Gone With the Wind"!! :yes :b :b


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I once tasted flake fish food by accident when I was a kid. I was feeding fish and had the can of fish food in one hand and a can of pop/soda in the other. I took a drink but discovered I had put the fish food in my mouth instead


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> Fiera said:
> 
> 
> > My sisters used to tie me to a chair and throw me into the swimming pool when I was younger.
> ...


I have a snchnauzer named Rhett Butler, he likes to stick his head out the window of my car as his beard blows in the wind. He looks like a gnome.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

My right hand is always cold, and my left isn't. And my pupils are sometimes different sizes than each other... sometimes drastically different. I wonder if maybe there's something going on with the right and left side of my brain.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

SJG102185 said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > Fiera said:
> ...


.....aaaawwww! A schnauzer named Rhett Butler!!!!! :clap :clap :lol That's fantastic!! I love him already! :mushy :yes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My foot is asleep.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't have to go back out to shovel! :yay


----------



## sasucks (Feb 27, 2008)

I like the sound of rain drops hitting the pavement...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I exist


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

> I exist


You too!?!?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh geez, how embarrassing. My epidermis is showing.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> > I exist
> 
> 
> You too!?!?


This whole existence thing isn't as unique as I was led to believe. Damn it!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I went to bed a 3:15am AFTER DST started :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

my feet are cold.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I am NOT a morning person!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I am SOMEBODY~


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have the sleep schedule of a drug addict. :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im smarter than everyone at my school including most of the teachers.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I cannot self-terminate.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to be a vampire.

Then some ****ers took it away from me.

Now I'm only half.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm attracted to older women (30 to 45 years old). i like how they are straight forward about things.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have the best husband on the face of the earth.


I lurrrve him soo much.


Before him, I swore I'd never marry. Now I'm glad he came along to change my mind and show me that a marriage can be mutually respectful and full of unconditional love. Not like all of the other marriages I've witnessed in my time.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ancient master said:


> i'm attracted to older women (30 to 45 years old). i like how they are straight forward about things.


:yes

every male in his early 20s should have the experience of being with someone who is in her mid 30s-40s


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I kinda like curling.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm eating ice cold iced cream and shivering


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

nubly said:


> ancient master said:
> 
> 
> > i'm attracted to older women (30 to 45 years old). i like how they are straight forward about things.
> ...


This is a nice read;-)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I just ate a cupcake.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I hate when my stomach roars in a silent classroom.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i got 62 wpm today on my typing test using a foreign computer and keyboard.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Bon said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > ancient master said:
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I like girls who are older than me


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

I eat food.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Today is officially an "emotion numbing" day. I am going to forget about evertyhing and be happy that it's sunny outside and I have 3 more days off including today, damnit.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

looser looser looser looser looser looooooser looooooooooooooooooooser looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooser

L
O
O
S
E
R

L--------
-O-------
--O------
---S-----
----E----
-----R---

L :mum O :mum O :mum S :mum E :mum R


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a soar throat and cold. I copied RubyTuesday's previous signature because I liked it... hope you don't mind Elisa. I can pay you royalties if you want.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate life


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I have a habit of always assuming the worst.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I could really go for those sun chips.
You don't bring a bag of one of my favourite snacks into the house and declare the bag is all yours. I am going to eat them regardless :b opcorn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

416girl said:


> I have a habit of always assuming the worst.


same here.


----------



## swtpea (Mar 15, 2008)

Used to be Happy Go Lucky. . .now Lucky to Go anywhere Happy.

:eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am approaching 22,400 posts at this moment.
(and I'll probably be at or above it when anyone reads this  ).


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

something random about yourself


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm a black belt in Tae Kwon Do. Still, if it came down to it, I would probably resort to eye gouging and crotch kicking instead of traditional self-defense moves.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Drella said:


> I'm a black belt in Tae Kwon Do. Still, if it came down to it, I would probably resort to eye gouging and crotch kicking instead of traditional self-defense moves.


lol I took a judo class once...but yeah eye gouging and crotch kicking do seem like hte sensible things to do in a fight lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am about to have a rough week due to not making up enough sleep this weekend.

I am taking Friday off, though!


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm afraid of people


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm wearing a green shirt.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

This line is busy.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My hair is getting long again.


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

I need to empty the carbage can in my room.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I like big butts and I cannot lie
You other brothers can't deny
That when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist
And a round thing in your face
You get sprung


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My life has been reduced to tv dinners and soup


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I come back around


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

my feet smell like death


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I shot the sheriff, but I did not shoot the deputy.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I live with the constant hooting of pigeons


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Lol. My bedroom is on the top floor...at the corner. During the summer birds like to nest up there or some ****. Whatever they do it is LOUD and even over my fan I still hear them. I really, really dislike birds.

Also: my calendar is still on January. I should really change that.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm feeling down and I can't figure out why.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Toscy said:


> I'm feeling down and I can't figure out why.


That was me Monday after school. My day went fine and I came home wanting to punch something. I still don't know what was making me feel like that. Being back in school in general maybe. Seems like whenever I feel down there's no real reason, it just sorta happens.

Hope you feel better soon :hug


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

> I'm feeling down and I can't figure out why.


Print off the little cartoon man and fill in his thoughts  See if they match anything to do with what you might be feeling.

My random thought: I know too much assorted stuff.

Ross


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have ten fingers and ten toes


----------



## swtpea (Mar 15, 2008)

I live in a secluded area with no traffic sounds. . .so why aren't there any birds?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My computer shut up a second ago. I wonder how long this will last.

Also, I have a Cadbury creme egg.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm feeling good. And it occurs to me how totally insane it is to look to anyone for validation/approval.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Hope you feel better soon :hug


Thanks. 



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Print off the little cartoon man and fill in his thoughts  See if they match anything to do with what you might be feeling.


Hah, that's pretty cool, it did kind of work thanks. I think my sister coming home for Easter might have something to do with this too. She's too talkative and normal with her damn boyfriend. meh.

I want a pet gerbil, hamster or rat.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Also, I have a Cadbury creme egg.


YUM!! I'm jealous! Can you virtually pass me some through your computer? Thanks.

Tomorrow we'll be getting all the kiddo's treats for Easter. :banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Toscy said:


> I want a pet gerbil, hamster or rat.


Dwarf hamster! they are adorable - and very easy to take care of.



CoconutHolder said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I have a Cadbury creme egg.
> ...


Haha, would if I could.
Aww must be nice to have kids


----------



## turbomatt (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm from the future.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I tell my kids I love them like 500 million times a day. I can't help it. I do...........


Tonight we are decorating Easter eggs. Yay!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I get anxious over the stupidest ****.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Dwarf hamster! they are adorable - and very easy to take care of.


I'm actually seriously considering getting one, they do look incredibly cute. Also, rats and gerbils are a bit too big really. I'm reading up on hamster stuff at the moment. I'll be able to manage it just fine I think. :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Awesome 

They make great pets - they're very clean animals (Buddy grooms himself constantly lol), they don't stink, don't make noise. Buddy is so small he sits in his food dish to eat.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Awesome
> 
> They make great pets - they're very clean animals (Buddy grooms himself constantly lol), they don't stink, don't make noise. Buddy is so small he sits in his food dish to eat.


Ha ha! Awww that is so cute!

My son wants a hampster but my hubby says they stink! WTF?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Trust me they don't as long as you keep the cage clean.

Ferrets on the other hand...smell like death.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I can open doors with my pinky


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I think lawns and lawn maintenance are two of the most pointless things in the world.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I've been having really vivid dreams lately. It's pretty cool actually, until you wake up.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Jag forstar svenska


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am one with the universe.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

My apartment got flooded by the midwest rains this past week and now I'll be without carpet for a few weeks


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

i have back pain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel really good right now.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm batman


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm batguy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm batboy


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

OMG! I have a history with that photo.

My friend and I had ourselves crazy scared over that pic one night. We were afraid to walk home in the dark that night in fear we'd come into contact with "Bat Boy."

You have to admit, that is one freaky picture!



btw, I am Batwoman!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm the only loser thats up at 1:16 on a sunday morning. i just got off work...


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

I ama professional loser


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

BluOrchid said:


> I ama professional loser


but you're so dammn good looking


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I couldn't transform a Transformer if my life depended on it.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I always bite off the tips of bananas


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm getting sleepy.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm the 4am Ninja. Yeah, the famous one.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I suffer from ocd and sa and any thing else that sounds remotely interesting when abbreviated.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think ninjas kick ***.


oh and I'm finally going somewhere today.

Took long enough. Geezus


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd be happier anyplace but here.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

I bruise easily


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i like pizza. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am a firstborn, I inherit the kingdom


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I've had enough.

Off to read...........


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

When you figure out who your friends are, you swear to defend them forever. 

When you figure out who those who are too afraid to be your allies are - you drop them. QUICKLY.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i drift through life on autopilot and reside in lala land.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm a _*guy*_ that journals. :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I haven't won anything on any of my Tim's cups yet but if my mom/dad/brother wins they give them to me 
I currently have coupons for a free coffee and a free donut.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I won a free coffee on my cup the other day. :banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Coffees are the best to win since you can get any size/kind.
Always large or extra-large for me haha.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am also a current history packrat, just like Gerard up there .
....in other words, I am BIG on journaling.

Five years from now, I want to know what was going through my mind and what was going on in the world!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im a loser


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I just read something unbelievably heavily negative elsewhere on this board and now I feel like sh*t.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm not wearing any socks.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like I still have some serious issues. I think my biggest problem is I like to pretend everything is fine...a little too much.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I use lite-brite pegs for guitar picks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I bought the new The (New) Price is Right DVD collection - with 26 episodes from the beginning, up to Bob's last five shows.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I just purchased more star wars things off of ebay. lol. 
and no im not going broke either (just saying)


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I can't find my motivation this morning!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

my legs extends down to the ground
i use "hands" to manipulate objects
after inhaling, i often exhale.
i'm not a fan of drinking urin


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My throat is scratchy for the second day in a row.


----------



## rose (Mar 30, 2008)

I can make some really ugly faces lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh snap. I drank too much coffee.

Now I feel all anxious.

That sucks.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

I stayed in bed until 1 o'clock today


----------



## rose (Mar 30, 2008)

I can't even drink coffee!!!! I'd be hanging from the ceiling lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm listening to "Big Swing Face" - the buddy rich big band. A wawa weee waaar - soo cool!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I just ****ed up lemon bars, one of the easiest recipes there is.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm hungry.


----------



## TwilightCat (Mar 31, 2008)

I drink too much diet coke, but not as much as I used to (8 litres a day at my worst!)


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Someone is humming "Yellow Submarine" in the next office. 

Bob and Jodie just walked by my office. 

I had Cocoa Krispies and Apple Jacks for lunch today.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have back ache. Not sure why, though.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel like crap.


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

TV is soooo boring.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my left foot is tickeling, its asleep... i hate the feeling.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

LadyJane said:


> TV is soooo boring.


it is...

"In the future there will be a thousand channels.........but nothing to watch!" - Timmy Turner


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i'm so hungry i could eat a horse.

I think i will!


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

You do, and I'll call the PETA police on you!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't know how to swim.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I get bored easily and get distracted too easily.

I frustrate myself.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I like coffee.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I think that I've proven once and for all that drinking distilled water is very dangerous to my health. It does leech out necessary minerals!!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

DOES IT? I DIDN'T KNOW THAT, FAIRLEIGH! I'm telling you, I always picture your avatar screaming whatever you type. CRACKS. ME. UP. :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

right now i'm wearing an old faded green bob marley t-shirt, black levi's 501's, and some vans.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I just got APRIL FOOLED. First time today.
Grrrr. You know who you are lol.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

K-pax is my favorite movie!!!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

workinprogress87 said:


> I had some cinnamon sticks?


 :lol

I read this earlier today and it made me LOL for a good, er, 10 seconds. I was at a public library, too, which made it even better. I have no idea why...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i love music! ops  :heart :blush :love


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm posting something random about myself


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I just brushed my teeth.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm facing East.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Mr. Peanut is leering at me through his monocle


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I frickin' love orange juice. Without pulp, though, please.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm listening to Alvin and The Chipmunks.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am the lizard king. I can do anything.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> I am the lizard king. I can do anything.


woot!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I have lactose intolerance and, now I have eaten chocolate, there will shortly be an eruption.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I, too, am lactose intolerant. I feel your pain. Well, no not literally... that'd be weird, would it? 

I'm wearing a green cardigan sweater. I look like Mr.Rogers.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i like eating uncooked oatmeal. straight out of the container.

mmmmm opcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my stomach just growled at me.... is it mad at me ?


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

I get irritated when I hear someone repeating the culture's newest popular phrase, and then at some point finding myself actually saying it!

Two recent irritants:
"It is what it is."
"There is a certain disconnect between (fill in the blank)."


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have this pain in my left side right now and it sucks.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have social anxiety.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i have social anxiety.


 :hug 
:sas


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > i have social anxiety.
> ...


 :thanks


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> i have social anxiety.


Wow, I just looked that up on wikipedia, I can't believe I never heard of this before, it describes me perfectly!

I guess I have social anxiety too.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > i have social anxiety.
> ...


Looks like someone else needs a hug.

:hug 
:sas


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > i have social anxiety.
> ...


i wouldn't trust wikipedia. anyone can go on there and write anything. so you might be on the clear...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My neck is fawked up.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm a mental health advocate!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

This is the first sleepless night I've had in a while. And it's traceable back to my stupidity. Tomorrow, back to being smart!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My nose can out-run your nose! 

Well it isn't a faucet yet but I'm expecting the worst later because later I will be in school and faucetnose in school is pretty much a given when you have no luck.

I'm gonna be a faucetnose


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Pray for congealment


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

My hands are always ice cold.
I get scared when I wash my face (even when the door is locked) because someone might sneak up on me when I have facewash in my eyes and I won't be able to do anything or see who it is.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I don't like John Mayer's music =/ I don't like Dave Matthews band either. It's hard to say why - I suppose I have cheap taste. It's just the woody organic-ness of their scene and music and the way it interacts with images of their tour bus dumping liquified **** onto a river boat tour. I can't listen to their music without thinking about that. How can anyone look passed that - all of those people covered in **** - the **** of dave matthews band - the **** of dave matthews. It's like every song is about that. ; - ; Beautiful imagery in some of their videos though.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm miserably sick. Yuck.


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Argh. Feeling sorry for myself. I think no one likes me and I have no friends. Oh, wait, that's the reality. Thank goodness for La La Land. At least there I can believe I am happy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think I am low on a chemical in my brain.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm hoovering the house today.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

My cat turns 13 in a few days.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm eating healthy.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I've been having trouble sleeping for almost a week now  :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where is my pen? Where is my mind?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

My memory's real bad.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm amused at the term Faucetnose. Did she have to blow her nose into the school paper towels that are coated with sandpaper? Talk about insult to injury. And, did she have those crusties on the side of her nose? I'm gagging myself..............blaa........


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Manholes kind of freak me out so I avoid stepping on them. But if I do it doesn't kill me...lol.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> I'm amused at the term Faucetnose. Did she have to blow her nose into the school paper towels that are coated with sandpaper? Talk about insult to injury. And, did she have those crusties on the side of her nose? I'm gagging myself..............blaa........


Hahaha sorry for posting that.

But good news - I was not, I repeat NOT a faucetnose. Mhmm. And the cold is going away nicely.

And it's a good thing because my school only has one-ply toilet paper.

Oh yeah something random about myself.
I forgot it was Sunday.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I've managed to avoid the little booger all weekend. 

To get here, I literally had to sprint across my front lawn and up the sidewalk just so he wouldn't see me escap--err, I mean leaving the house. I'm awful.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Sometimes when I rub my eyes my contact lens slides out of its place and goes into my skull.


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

If I randomly see 12:34 on a digital clock I know I am going to have a really good day. Don't ask me, I don't know. :stu


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I can open doors while holding a sandwich, umbrella, soda, and bag of chips


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so drained.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

10 hrs of mindnumbing computer work. I'm going outside and jog or bike. The sun will revive me, I hope. Faucetnose is drained haha. Sorry, couldn't help but notice.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

har-har :lol 

:wife


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I forced myself to become cochair of one of the organizations at my school (non-elected). I have little leadership experience, none since high school. This is going to be a terrifying experience. I can't wait for it to begin full steam.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i look like this:


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I haven't seen my natural hair color in 6 years.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im in pain all over......


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I made a fool of myself earlier. And I'm a dork.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I can talk like Stitch from that one disney movie, Lilo and Stitch.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i look like this:


...you're _gorgeous_!!  :mushy

I saw a news item on youth homelessness in Australia; and not only is it apparently on the increase, a fair bit, but this one male who was interviewed, who had runaway from home at 13 after being sexually abused, stated that community support was really lacking.

-Too right! :yes

...And I'm gonna try and fix that!


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

I try to carry in all the groceries at once, even though 2 or 3 trips would be much less stressful


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm a tad superstitious about the number 13, so I need to post this to increase my post count from 413!! :afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I lost a couple pounds! Finally! I think it may have something to do with all the green tea I've been consuming.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I do not have the energy to deal with this right now.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > i look like this:
> ...


thank you... ops :mushy :eyes :blush :squeeze

:b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

good Lord I'm really tired right now


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I slept for about 2 and 1/2 hours.
Bleraghghgyihyj.
Now I can't seem to wake up. Usually this takes at least an hour but I'm impatient.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

this **** I bought better work for my energy levels

i'm freakin sick of this ****


of course docs won't/can't help. The best they want to do is throw another antidepressant at you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I just found a cheeto under my computer desk. Yeah.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I just found a cheeto under my computer desk. Yeah.


*chants* eat it! eat it!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll eat it!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LoL I think the "five second rule" was up about a week ago, considering that's the last time I remember eating them.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Eating sourdough and sparkling mineral water together gives one high class gas.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I suck at life.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i went to the vans store today and bought myself a polo shirt (for work). it looks pretty cool.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I like to eat bananas and my feet are cold.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can predict the future.
For example, I know that when I'm finished my coffee, I will win NOTHING. 'Please play again' Well what if I don't, hmmm?


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

I am very mechanically inclined. I also pee in the shower


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm looking for a solution to a problem.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

i got a new drum the other day


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am frozen in time


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm not bad, I'm just drawn that way.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm kind of like a hippie in a way. 

Don't judge me because of that.

Not a dirty one. I know ppl who say "dirty hippies...blah blah blah." Not to me but I mean about hippies in general. But I'm not dirty. :no


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I just made tofu stir fry and it was good. Stir fry, load it into a whole pita, soup. Happy time.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm hangin out with some Lay's potato chips.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I make up a lot of songs in my head.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

I have the amazing ability to grasp onto things with my toes, almost finger like. Makes picking things up off the floor easier, but also makes said things smell like feet.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^That was sexy...until the very end. Then I gagged.

Oh you're a dude, yuck, NONE of that was sexy, NONE of it!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I haven't eaten all day. I'm hungry.


----------



## stirringofbirds (Apr 13, 2008)

i have a paper due in thirteen hours and six minutes; i've yet to start it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I swear I just saw something floating across my screen :sus


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I haven't taken my medication for 3 days because I'm an idiot.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I r teh fear


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I like my little ponies.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

last night i shaved my beard off.
my 5 o clock is showing now.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I went rollerblading today.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm back using dial-up and it sucks.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've always wanted to go on one of those tv shows that gives people makeovers.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I have an english presentation on thursday. :um


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I like burnt marshmellows.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a doctor appointment tomorrow. She's hot.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Toscy said:


> I have a doctor appointment tomorrow. She's hot.


 :eek lucky you :lol

I have a doc appointment tomorrow also. Finally get to see my x-rays.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I possess superhuman powers.


I also am in a gang. A dork gang who will make people beg for mercy when they encounter our extreme dorkines. *throws up gang sign*


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i have another group presentation that i will inevitably end up doing alone.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I dyed my hair brown..so far everyone tells me I should go back to black because it looks more natural.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

-i just did my workout.
-i'm VERY ticklish.
-i have social anxiety!
-i'm a procrastinator
-i don't use capital letters in my posts (Only When I Cut And Paste Somthing).
-i get random hiccups all day.


----------



## brandi95 (Apr 10, 2008)

something random.. hm lets see..... i am going to thailand in less than a month!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I could really go for some Chef Boyardee right now.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I have discovered I have a talent for painting!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I used to have reoccurring dreams about a robot chasing me around a pool of lava when I was a kid.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

I got a ticket in the 2nd grade because my friend pulled this girls shirt down and I got tagged as an accomplice. I was so freaked out and emberrassed by this that I ran away from school and was going to try and live in the woods alone but my mother came and found me.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

gozinsky said:


> I got a ticket in the 2nd grade because my friend pulled this girls shirt down and I got tagged as an accomplice. I was so freaked out and emberrassed by this that I ran away from school and was going to try and live in the woods alone but my mother came and found me.


haha thats so cute :yes

Something about me

- I resent children who are outgoing and confident


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i buy only the best


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

pabs said:


> I have discovered I have a talent for painting!


i have discovered i have not.  :rain


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I haven't worn earrings for years and yet my piercings still give me trouble every now and again.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

njodis said:


> I used to have reoccurring dreams about a robot chasing me around a pool of lava when I was a kid.


I used to have a recurring dream about huge slugs coming out of people's mouths when I was a kid. I think it came from some movie.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I like to make up my own words, such as "reoccourring." :lol


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've been having some pretty weird and wonderful dreams lately. This morning I dreamt that I was in a relationship. I didn't enjoy waking up.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't like "know it all" clinical psychologists. 

Gerard


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

I get really bad foot odor. I think it's because my feet sweat a lot. Might have something to do with skateboarding for 18 years. It's to the point where, left unchecked, people standing next to me can smell it. It's so strong that regular foot odor products don't do anything for it so I use listerine on my shoes. It works quite well. I think it kills the bacteria and it's smell covers up any lingering odor.


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't do random, it is too dangerous


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BDD rulez!... :sigh


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm a jealous person.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am a wanker


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

LostInReverie said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > I used to have reoccurring dreams about a robot chasing me around a pool of lava when I was a kid.
> ...


I used to have a recurring dream when I was very young about a man and a woman who used to act really nice in front of my parents but when no one was looking they would try and kill me... I remember in one dream they were burying me alive and getting frustrated that I wasn't dying so I pretended to be dead and they got very happy and said "good girl"

Um I think I was a messed up child :um


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I just don't feel up to anything today.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I have epithelial cells covering most of my body and I frequently utilise bronchioles in the highly skilled art of breathing.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

yeah_yeah, your avatar cracks me up. :lol


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

During the summer, I wear the same pair of Doc Martens sandals pretty much everyday. I've been wearing them for, er, a lot of years now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think I've already posted this but

I haven't owned a bathing suit since like 6th grade.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I think I've already posted this but
> 
> I haven't owned a bathing suit since like 6th grade.


I like to swim naked too! Rock the flesh baby!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Marylandgreeneyes said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I think I've already posted this but
> ...


HAHA

No I meant, I just haven't had one since then :lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I have been to 6 Canadian provinces.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have been to 1 Canadian province.
Beat THAT.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

I Haven't been to any. But I would love to skinny dip at P.E.I


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I am currently camping. Really roughing it with a wireless connection.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wear a t-shirt that says "We are... Minnesota".


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

I love salmon. 


to eat.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Pretty sure I'm a little bit crazy.
No joke.
Little bit o' craziness, nothing huge.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have my fan on in my room for most of the day, no heating and it's still too warm.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

I still quote Buffy the vampire slayer in my everyday conversations. And no one gets it. It's no big.


----------



## maxcor211 (Apr 7, 2008)

I really like 80's music.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

maxcor211 said:


> I really like 80's music.


Me too! High five.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Toscy said:


> I have my fan on in my room for most of the day, no heating and it's still too warm.


I have the same problem! :lol

I'll be 33 before spring ends.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm about to eat a mango, and i never get tired of this video:

[youtube:30k72g3e]rZBA0SKmQy8[/youtube:30k72g3e]


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

i'm about to steal ancient's mango


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I haven't seen 300 and I don't plan to.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I shower in the nude.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^haha. You should post that in the triumpsh forum. 

The wine tasting went too well. I'm feeling v nappy.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Polar said:


> I wear a t-shirt that says "We are... Minnesota".


Why?


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

i enjoy burping into people's faces


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I have travelled at 120mph without the aid of any engine, vehicle or propulsion system.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > I wear a t-shirt that says "We are... Minnesota".
> ...


Because it fits? :stu


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I really can't focus on anything without having the friend.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think I have anger issues.


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

i'm bored as **** right now


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm feeling really restless for some reason.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

JR87 said:


> i'm bored as **** right now


I've been like that all weekend. :blank


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

I can roll a cigarette in about 15 seconds.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a nose.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Jenikyula said:


> maxcor211 said:
> 
> 
> > I really like 80's music.
> ...


ME THREE!!! TRIPLE DOG HIGH FIVE!!

:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm seeing a lot of dancing bananas.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'M ALIVE!! 

:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm seeing more dancing bananas. wtf?

They're very coordinated though.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yep. It takes 16 dancing bananas to fill one line.

I just figured that out.

he he he


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Anyway, back on topic; something random about myself: I want to ban CoconutHolder for having 2222 posts, but she's not the last person in the Ban thread


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I was able to connect to the wireless network again somehow. Thing is, I had it, then lost it, switched over to dial-up, then decided to try the wireless again, and got it back. Nobody move or I might lose it again. 

AOL is driving me crazy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm addicted to the internet. ops ops ops


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I suck at sports


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I definitely thought it was more along the lines of 12, not 9-something. But I suppose it's a good thing I'm up earlier.


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

i love stuffed soft pretzels


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I slept until 11 o'clock today.

woooooooooow


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

I got stopped by the cops last night for "snooping around." I was just walking throught the college campus to get to my street, but appearantly I look like a "snooper."


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Whoopee i just got paid.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm wearing men's briefs right now.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> Yep. It takes 16 dancing bananas to fill one line.
> 
> I just figured that out.
> 
> he he he


That depends on how wide your screen is...


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

i've decided tomorrow i'm dying my hair black. bye bye blonde-pink-orangey hair. i'll miss you!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

It takes me 15 minutes to write a one sentence post. Then I edit it about 8 times.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im 20k in debt and counting


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I think I should head home.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I think I should sit down and study. My last grades were disappointing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I would like to smash something.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I have TMJ, but still chew gum anyway (despite what my dentist may say). Also, I tend to rhyme inadvertently all the time.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm still tingly


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out how to start a fire

without a spark 


(metaphorically speaking)



:con 



:stu 



I suppose there has got to be a way.


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

cigarette smoke gives me headaches


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Every day this week so far has had that 'Friday' vibe.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm drinking 7up.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I feel like chicken tonight!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I had yet another dream about my cat last night. In this one he was dead though but he'd been dug up from his grave and I found him up the road. :um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel nauseated.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

i have social anxiety. on any other forum this would be random


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

So i posted my pic eventually but now i keep sweatin over how bad my skin looks, geez this is too much.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Apparently, my Klaus Kinski avatar causes horrific nightmares in all who gaze upon its sexiness. I feel such a high sense of accomplishment.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ouch the lameness still hurts.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm clueless.

Also I had a strange ****ing dream last night. I just went :wtf all night long.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I am red-y.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i feel really happy right now!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I GOT a little too much sun today. My face is burny.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I still have both thumbs


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm out of beer.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm out of niblets.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> I'm out of beer.


UH OH! Sucks to be you!
I'm on my last one. he he


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm a tad superstitious.

And I am red-y.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

The word tad is known to cause bad luck. Youre doomed.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have an enlarged spleen that only hurts when I laugh, and yes, that sucks balls.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Better stop reading my posts then HAHA. Isnt spleen the spagetti like teeth whales have? Holy **** you have spleen!? You must love plankton soooo much


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am really ****ing confused 

like, really really really ****ing confused.


oh ****.

damnit

mother ****er

**** **** **** **** ****


I'd like to kick the **** out of someone now, please, thank you.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm going to philly tonight, feel free to beat the **** out of me


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

okay but its gonna hurt, like really bad.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

For some reason I was able to detect pure hatred in that comment, and also your confidence in being able to hurt me very badly. I rescind my offer. DONT HURT ME MS COCO!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm all for nonviolence.
so I'll retract the beating.
for now anyway.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

We are destined to fight I can feel it.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to run 5 miles today.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im in a lot of debt


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Marylandgreeneyes said:


> Better stop reading my posts then HAHA. Isnt spleen the spagetti like teeth whales have? Holy **** you have spleen!? You must love plankton soooo much


Plankton haha no.
Don't make me search google images for 'spleen' cause this is a new keyboard and I don't want my recently ingested hot chocolate all over it, thnx.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm confused about something.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> i'm going to run 5 miles today.


You too?
Actually, I am running today! Today is Sunday now!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm stealthy, like a black cat in the dark night. In fact, I could be in your room this very moment.

You better have a look behind you now...


----------



## St.Paul (Dec 25, 2007)

My middle finger keeps twitching and clicking the right mouse button. :mum


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have an attachment to pretty much everything.
*clings to computer*


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I am playing with silly putty.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't know what to think right now.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Sometimes coming here makes me sad.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a psych appointment soon. I'm so nervous! :afr


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I put a sweater on because I'm cold.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have no shirt on because I just had a shower.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I already did yoga, shower and blow dryed my hair. Um and going with the shirt theme, yeah my shirt is on. 

almost time to eat.

and then stuff and stuff..........


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Where's the damn cable? 

Every time I clean up, I end up losing something. The moral of the story is: never clean up.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^great moral^^ I agree.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I have lost my fountain pen 

Its my journaling pen. How am I meant to journal without a pen that uses a cartridge per page and is hugely wasteful?

My handwriting sucks in ballpoint.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

SNOO SNOO

I'm loving the abundance of hot avatars btw :banana


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I dont wanna be me this week.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't have a sense of humor.

can someon let me use theirs?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I have 0 friends on here. No foes too.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Tomorrow I reclaim my life


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Tomorrow I reclaim my life


How are you going to do that?

I have windows vista on my laptop.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel drugged.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

When I went on road trips with the family, I use to pretend to play golf with the water towers. Since they look like a golf ball on a tee, I would pretend to make a golf swing at it. When I would see the next one I would brag about how far I had hit it. 13 hour car rides to Maine can make the brain do weird things.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I LOVE Lexapro -I have been feeling so very very good ever since I've been taking it! 

...It is as if most of my life I've been running a fast race with a load strapped to my back, and all of a sudden, that load is gone and I can keep up with others, not struggling with day-to-day so very much.

It's really wonderful.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

That lady is so excited about that drink.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I hope I catch that flu bug. Soon.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

I hope the flu bug can be transmitted by kissing.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have puffy hair


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My abs hurt.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

treadmill
yoga
pilates

now I am STRONG LIKE BULL!

MUWAHAHAH


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I still don't know how to tie my shoes the 'correct' way. ops


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am both confused and amused.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im scratching my scar .


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ouchy im sick of my self pitying ,unassuring,lame,vain,shallow excuse of a person.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm still obsessed.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'll be having dinner real late tonight.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i drooled all over my pillow as i slept.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm going on a vacation to Lillehammer tomorrow.

You know, the place that hosted the 1994 Olympics.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I just discovered chevelle

I am behind the times

they are good and stuff and stuff


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

[attachment=0:18afic32]mc-do.JPG[/attachment:18afic32]
.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


>


Hi! I like you and you are my friend whether you like it or not and like yeah yeah yeah says you belong here always.

you are in need for coco huggies :squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I just talked to my friend on the phone!

and I told her I love her and gave her lots of super coco huggies cuz she's going throught stuff and all.

awwwww friends.........love.........

God, I'm such a hippie.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

The stuff and good is and stuff


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Chevelle makes me happy.. as does Evans Blue.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm sick


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I am alone. Always.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> Hi! I like you and you are my friend whether you like it or not and like yeah yeah yeah says you belong here always.
> 
> you are in need for coco huggies :squeeze


Thanks! :squeeze


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not nearly as out of it as I should be for taking that wad of pills this morning.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a small patch of hair on my chest in the shape of either a triangle or heart. If its a triangle..well its an upside down one then ( Hey boys :cuddle ). If its a heart AWWWWW :mushy


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Im seriously not gonna survive tomorrow, seriously though i cant ****ing do it any more.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've never taken any drugs or smoked a cigarette but I'm still cool.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I wear clothes when in public


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^I usually don't, not on my home planet anyway^^


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm racist


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

My canine (eye) teeth are right next to my front teeth. I had 6 canine teeth at one time but got two pulled out.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Speaking of teeth, I've only got three of them between my bottom two canines. (You're supposed to have four).


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have suppressed issues/emotions/thoughts.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Me too. High five!

Also, I've been using the same mouse pad for about 8 years.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Me too. High five!
> 
> Also, I've been using the same mouse pad for about 8 years.


LMMFAO!!!! YAY HIGH FIVE BACK ATCHA Xs 2!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think I am just a tad tipsy right now.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I asked the woman at the park who was talking to birds if she was Dr Dolittle. She was v amused. Her walking companion was even more amused.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

i constantly mute things to hear voices im pretty sure arn't there :con


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have absolutely no idea how I'm feeling.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

One emotion identifier for sale

$2


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

But it was outdated.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

it comes with autoupdate

new emotions added recently

including "friendlivoidance" - the feeling of wanting to get away from an overly aggressive street vendor or perfume demonstrator but not wanting to seem rude


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well now that I know this news,
I will have to keep it in mind.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

aww :squeeze


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks :]


----------



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

Im drunk






Its cool.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I have just lol'ed


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My arm is purple and happy


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

My feet are itchy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ yay for you!! ^^ 


I'll be heading to bed shortly.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

made $300.00 for working this week


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I am not looking forward to the next seven weeks. I need out of here!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im sleepy


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I have no idea what's going on.

I think I need some sleep. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I did lol.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I believe my brain is currently trying to expand and push its way out through the sides of my skull.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

my right lower back hurst like a mo' fo' since yesterday and its not going away. ouchie it hurts when I move.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm hungry for something
and trying to wait
patiently for it


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I woke up at 2:15pm. Yeah, you could say I had a good sleep.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^lol^^

I thought I was bad. I woke up at 10:30am.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wait, isn't that worse? =p


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah I caught my typo and changed it to am when you weren't looking. :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I usually limit myself to 12:30 on weekends lol


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I didn't win the $20 million. Oh well.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I woke up at 2:15pm


 :ditto (well around 2 anyway)

But I went to bed at 5. And those ****ing maids woke me up THREE times. These high school kids that are staying at this hotel apparently find it quite hilarious to turn the sign outside my door which said "Plase do not disturb" so it says "Please make up my room."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is my 23,400th post.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i sleept


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm drinking on campus ATM


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm fitting back into my size 2 jeans again! Hoorah!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't really feel like going out tonight.


Meh... we'll see..


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^x2 Coco, way to be you little hottie!! Inspiring.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

awww shucks.  thanks, FC. ((tree huggies))


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a pretty large right bicep :lol
(carrying textbooks)

So yeah, don't **** with me n stuff.
Too bad I'm left handed.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My hair is three feet high


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

likes to take peoples pictures to add lightsaber


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok that hospital appointment did'nt go as i hoped i guess it's just down to endurance now. How long i can endure these feelings of suicide hmm my guess 2 days tops.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm bored and playing with a golf ball.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm eating a pickle...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm WIDE awake.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Im sooo sleepy,what else yeah its 3 am and i hate ****ing nightmares.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm ignoring my mom. Because I don't want to do the dishes


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I ****ING LOVE AOL.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My father is Drew Carey.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm a gopher-bopping maniac.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I like to freestyle to rap beats. :hide


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

I enjoy dancing and singing along to my favourite music while I am listening to it. Yeah, I mean I do both at the same time.

I so live for music!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My 2 3 4 3 2 (nd) post!
Another PALINDROMATIC event! :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

There are just two things that make me genuinely happy.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm seeing an old boyfriend, not sure why.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am one of those melodramatic fools
neurotic to the bone, no doubt about it


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

For once after a nap I actually feel rested and not like I need another 6 hours of sleep.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am easily intimidated by blondes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I like to tip over trash cans just for laughs.

Then I do the banana dance :banana

Of course then I spot the cops, and they're walking towards me with an expression that makes me uneasy, so I run away from them and while I'm running I tip over at least four other trash cans just to put obstacles in their way.

When they've almost caught up to me because I'm out of breath, I climb up along the wall of the nearest building. Then I stand on the rooftop and tease the cops like "nananana" :kma. So they call in the fire trucks and they come with the ladder and all and I'm like 'oh ****'. When they've climbed up to the roof I jump down and "accidentally" hit another trash can. Then I trip and dive straight through the window of a jewellery store and give myself a mild concussion. At that point I'm so dazzled and out of it that feel I have no other choice but to go 'oops, I swear that was an officer, accident.' and turn myself in.

And they realize I'm most likely mentally retarded so they're like, it's okay, just don't let it happen again.

So when they turn their back on me, I tip over another trash can and steal some jewellery. The alarm sounds and the chase is on again. Now of course I'm so dazzled and confused that I actually run towards the cops. I think they're trash cans and tip them over. I then realize they're breathing beings so I go 'mooooo' as they lie there on the ground going WTF?. The cops' opinions of me just escalated to severely mentally retarded, so now they call the ambulance with the idea of hospitalizing me into a mental insitution. I personally have no idea what's going on, I just know I've tipped over 9 trash cans and two cows, and I have a lot of bling bling on me so I do the banana dance again.

So now I'm like surrounded by police cars, fire trucks and an ambulance, and I'm curious as to what exactly is happening around here. 'Hi medic! Can you tell me what's...' is all I can utter before they put on me this restraint jacket. Now I'm like 'heeey, why cover up my bling bling? Ya jealous man?'. They tell me to relax and that they're just going to take me on a roller coaster, and I go yayyy!

I got a free ride to this 'waiting room' as they're calling it. It's very bright with pretty white walls. It makes me so happy!  Now I'm just waiting for that roller coaster ride, and passing my time by tipping over the trash can in my room.

Something that's actually true about myself: I feel a bit silly today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Polar said:


> I personally have no idea what's going on, I just know I've tipped over 9 trash cans and two cows, and I have a lot of bling bling on me so I do the banana dance again.
> 
> So now I'm like surrounded by police cars, fire trucks and an ambulance, and I'm curious as to what exactly is happening around here. 'Hi medic! Can you tell me what's...' is all I can utter before they put on me this restraint jacket. Now I'm like 'heeey, why cover up my bling bling? Ya jealous man?'. They tell me to relax and that they're just going to take me on a roller coaster, and I go yayyy!
> 
> ...


 :lol :lol 
Inspiring story.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> :lol :lol
> Inspiring story.


Thanks :b


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm taking it personally. I suck.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i hereby swear to never eat that sandwich again!, that was just disgusting ugh!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Weeeeuuuuuhhhhh.....................


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

there are 2 girls that never fail to make me laugh. one of them is my 1 1/2 year old niece (who i love so much) and the other one...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have 2 appts on Thurdays.

Therapist at 4.

Haircut at 7.

Wow talk abouts lots of pampering for Ms. Lori :yes ha ha ha

wheeeeeeeee!

happy happy 
joy joy
happy happy 
joy joy


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I could do with a beer.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I can fly sometimes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm the king of rock, there is none higher
Sucka emcees should call me SIRE


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My back is sore for some random reason.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I have trouble coexisting with my sister cat. That cat keeps thinking my toes are toys. He waits patienly at my door so whenever I open it in the night he enters quietly. Then he waits for me to be asleep.....ANd ATTACKS. I swear I have war scars because of him. Oh well....I still love him.

Edit: whenever I try to explain that to my sis he acts like a angel....


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm slowly going crazy


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I lost my house keys this afternoon.. I think they fell out of my pocket when I stood up to get off the bus. :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> My back is sore for some random reason.


Wow. Now that REALLY is a random thought! Wheeee! You win the grand prize of the RTOTD thread! 3 dancing bananas!

:banana :banana :banana

Hope your back feels better soon, hon. :hug


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Creatures are funny sometimes. My wallet is brown. Okay, Charlie. Windows are better on doors.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Lori is going to sleep now.

Nighty night.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't want to exaggerate, but I think I'm sensing a trace of jealousy.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm a twinkie


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I'm coming down with something.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

I made this account last year because of Seung-Hui Cho.

And now I'm leaving for good (for real) because I finally made it to my 666th post. xP

Phear, I tell ya, phear.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I need more "The Golden Girls" dvds.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

sometimes when my nerves get bad, part of my right hand gets super itchy and drives me nuts. I end up scratching it so much I get little blood blisters. Yeah its bothering me pretty bad right now. hmmmmph.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^I get the same thing, along with tingling in my arms and hand. :Squeeze


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Maury Povich is NOT my father.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I ****ing _*<3*_ gay boys.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't do sundays.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I OD'ed on chocolate cake.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm ****ed


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I still want cake.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I should really stop coming here.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

You can't leave me alone with nail clippers.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't like starting new pages in threads.

****.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I definitely should not have agreed to this.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i used to have something that i thought was a bone growth above my ankle but it went away on its own


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I like tempura


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been taking too many short naps in the evening.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I fell asleep with the light on last night.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I think that (generally speaking) t.v. SUCKS nowadays!!!
-Bring back the old shows (don't care if I've seen them 2 to 5 times before) at least they are entertainment!
...I have to find a good book and quick!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

my lower back is hurting pretty tough today.

looks like I'm going to have to modify my workout for today.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

we had guests over at our house and i was playing this video game called Guild Wars and there's this guy I don't know who walks in and watches me play for a bit and says he owns an Xbox and says he plays Halo etc etc but when I asked if he wanted to try the game i was playing out he said no because he doesn't play games that have magic in them....because magic is of the devil


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

I'm a sucker for anything geography. I have ridiculously easy remembering countries locations, their capitals, the flags, etc. For example I was best in class in 9th grade on the world map test. :lol My current project is to learn all the states of America by heart. Both the location and the names, and what's their biggest cities are. Am I insane? But I think it's so much fun!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

My eyes are burning from staring at the computer screen too much...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I ate butterscotch pudding just now.
Well, I suppose unhealthier things have been eaten for breakfast.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ewww, for breakfast? *insert pukey smilie here*

I had my eggs and toast and am now having my coffee then will get ready to take my little guy to visit the preschool he'll be starting in the fall. He's soooo excited. Awww sweet. I'm so happy for him. He can't WAIT to pick out a bookbag. He told me he's going to be "a Star" at school. Not a shy bone in that kid's body.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ that's so cute 

And yeah I know, bleh. But someone decided to eat all the cereal and the pudding was just there like...eeeatt meee Elyseee. I had no choice you see.


----------



## snarf (May 7, 2008)

I once called information to ask the if a two pair beat three of a kind.
I almost went to jail in Mexico.
I wrote my own legend, and it's really stupid, http://freewebs.com/098partsofspeech/


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im feeling all my life is just a big bore.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I need some triumphs in my life.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

The thought of saying something meaningful and/or actually worthwhile scares me.


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

I have impacted wisdom teeth


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I feel dead inside.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I attract spiders.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm drunk.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I haven't clipped my toe nails in a really long time and they're starting to look like talons.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^^ thats hardcore!



i'm not telling anymore personal info to anyone...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have ANCIENT's social security and credit card #s, for anyone who's interested


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mercurochrome said:


> I have ANCIENT's social security and credit card #s, for anyone who's interested


HEY! i told you to keep those a secret!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I had an epiphany regarding my social anxiety thanks to a girl in Home Depot.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm so bored I'm in danger of falling over dead


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so bored that I'm actually thinking about how bored I am as a source of killing the boredom...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm so bored that


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to get out of the house!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have been using whipping cream in my coffee for about the past week or so.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I ran into my first boyfriend ever today. Which was a bit weird. He was the first person to ever ask me out. It didn't go well. He was 13 and I was 11. Yeah. I didn't know how to kiss or anything. I didn't even really know how to talk. LOL LOL LOL Seriously. I barely do now. :lol 

Well, at least he said "Hi. How are you?" That was nice.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

^^ Talk about awkward ^^^
I saw my ex when i was getting my groceries recently needless to say i gave her a bodyswerve.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ruh roh^^ I take it that was a bad EX-perience. Funny cuz thats where I just saw my ex, at the grocery store. lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i want my car back......


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I enjoy writing novels...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel nauseous each and every morning.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> I feel nauseous each and every morning.


 :hug


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

njodis said:


> I feel nauseous each and every morning.


You might be pregnant.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> I take it that was a bad EX-perience.


I see what you did their, sorry i'm a bit blonde in the head just now.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've been having daily migraines.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I like mad tv


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran tonight and am trying to run 20mi this week for the first time since Thanksgiving week.

I need the extra energy and the loss of weight!!!!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm a bad influence.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have hope, somehow.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I hate people that eat with their mouth open seriously though i just wanna turn round and say CLOSE YOUR ****ING MOUTH !!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My lower back hurts really really badly. ouch.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm cold.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^x2 :cuddle Sorry about your back Coco.

Now that I'm revealed, I need healed.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> ^x2 :cuddle Sorry about your back Coco.
> 
> Now that I'm revealed, I need healed.


 :thanks

:squeeze

:kma


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I stare at Coco's signature and giggle at it every time I see it. :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i may have got Tardive dyskinesia from Zyprexa use  bah...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My mood changes way too many times a day.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> My mood changes way too many times a day.


 :ditto :ditto :ditto :ditto :ditto :ditto :ditto


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im amazed to waking up to rain.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

On new years eve a fireworks rocket hit my face at point blank range and blew my lower lip wide open.

It has healed well though. And I'm glad that thing didn't hit my eye!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Polar said:


> On new years eve a fireworks rocket hit my face at point blank range and blew my lower lip wide open.
> 
> It has healed well though. And I'm glad that thing didn't hit my eye!


Wow, scary! :afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^oooh yeah sorry to hear that, Polar^^


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, well... I guess you could say I certainly started the new year with a bang. :b :con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm going to an amusement park tomorrow!!!

Wheeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I said 11 words total in my 45 minute therapy session today. Then I organized socks.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> My lower back hurts really really badly. ouch.


i had that same problem last week. couldn't even work out.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

I just realised I've been sitting here for 8 hours


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I keep listening to the same song over and over.


----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a hugh crush on Michio Kaku. :mushy


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Im soooooooooooo tired. Zzz Zzz


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm getting tired. Beehhhhh.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I have 3 movies to watch before Sunday, and I work 10 hours tomorrow and Sunday. hmm.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm an angel. :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes 
:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes 
:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I would like to watch a movie, but there have been absolutely no decent films to come out in _months_, so I'm currently staring at my computer screen, slowly dissolving into my bed. It and I will soon become one, and my mutated form will be the main attraction at many a circus sideshow.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Drella said:


> I would like to watch a movie, but there have been absolutely no decent films to come out in _months_, so I'm currently staring at my computer screen, slowly dissolving into my bed. It and I will soon become one, and my mutated form will be the main attraction at many a circus sideshow.


Do what I do: purchase some classic DVDs -movie's you've already seen and know you like and watch them again. ...or buy some DVDs of classic sitcoms/tv series that you like. ...and of course, there's always 'you tube'.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Lilfly said:


> I have a hugh crush on Michio Kaku. :mushy


I've just watched his program 'visions of the future' on BBCi player. Very interesting.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is wearing shorts on this cold day.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm a daydreamer


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I wear my sunglasses at night.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm playing with a hair elastic.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my knee hurts


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm something.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm really ****ing bored.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, I'm pretty ****ing bored too. *sigh*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm more ****ing bored than you two put together.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i don't check my mail box in four days cause im tired of all the stupid advertisement they put in it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I would be bored if I wasn't watching Versus right now.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have no idea what Versus is.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I have.

:b

And I'm getting tired.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I failed.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I've lost my Faith.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my knee hurts


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I ate too much.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I like steak


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I get distracted wayyy too easily.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Polar said:


> I get distracted wayyy too easily.


Mmh hmm me too.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

my foot is asleep


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think the battle between light and darkness lingers on on our planet. As the good rises, so does the darkness. So, the fight gets even harder. The thing is to reach out to the light and embrace it. Ummm........yeah I'm babbering now.
:blah :blah :blah


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I once wrote a story about two guys named Jake and Bob, a camel, a walrus and a ninja. But I accidentaly deleted it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a nap, but will NOT take one or I won't be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I burned my neck by accident with my curling iron and everyone at work keeps asking me if its a hicky on my neck. ops


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

It's cold inside.


----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't understand why, when I'm at the store and smile or nod at someone (because of unavoidable eye contact) they just stare at me like I'm on crack. :troll


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I just raided my brothers munchies cupboard i hope he does'nt come through and bust me stuffing my face.
Lol i feel like a little kid again.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm about to have ice cream and blueberries. Be jealous.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uh oh i just got busted :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> Uh oh i just got busted :lol


for what?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I LOVE the smell of freshly cut grass.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

^ me too =)


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I LOVE GOING SHOPPING!!! =D


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ ME TOO! ^^

We gotta hang out sometime!! lol!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Waiting for a phone call is definitely in the top five things that make my heart race.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I enjoy playing around with Movie Maker.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

I've recently developed a taste for anime. Unfortunately I tend to get somewhat criticized for this lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

batman can said:


> I'm about to have ice cream and blueberries. Be jealous.


bleh. that sounds as bad as chicken and waffels


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I love blueberries.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ^^ ME TOO! ^^
> 
> We gotta hang out sometime!! lol!


okay! =)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Whenever I go into the kitchen to get something, I automatically check the fridge.

*zombie stare into fridge* ... "What was I looking for again? Oh right, a cup."


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Coco, I totally had a dream that we were neighbors after you said we should hang out. :lol You were outside cutting the grass, and I came out and we were like "Omg, we're neighbors!!" It was very exciting!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Waiting for a phone call is definitely in the top five things that make my heart race.


 :ditto


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I woke up really early today...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> I woke up really early today...


 :ditto


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I hate people who use me or when they come to me only when they need something.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> Coco, I totally had a dream that we were neighbors after you said we should hang out. :lol You were outside cutting the grass, and I came out and we were like "Omg, we're neighbors!!" It was very exciting!


WOW!  THAT IS SO AWESOME! and funny at the same time! :lol

ooooh I hope it really happens now. how cool would that be???!!! he he he

my random thing about myself is that I go to my next CBT appt today at 4. true story.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think I'm going to be a sheep and make a 'spring pics' thread.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm excited


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I want to be good at painting.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

so I ran into my first boyfriend again. weird this time it was because he was delivering my meds (works for UPS). lol. true story.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

^^^ I would of died from embarrassment^^^


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

3d video games give me motion sickness... uke


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> ^^^ I would of died from embarrassment^^^


wellz when it happened I was pretty emotionally drained already from my emotional day and just being at therapy and all. And I figure, he doesn't know whats inside the baggie, yanno, what kind of pills they are, lol, so he can't really judge me for what I'm taking or anything. Plus he was nice again and said, "hi how are you?" and stuff. so it wasn't so bad.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ I would of died from embarrassment^^^
> ...


He seems like a down to earth guy right enough i'm glad their was no "Awkward " factor involved so to speak.

But random Hmm im on to my third pack of gum and it's 2am i wish i could stop smoking already i've been down to 2-3 a day forever it seems like but every time i stop completely i start smashing stuff up cos im so stressed and i cant afford to keep replacing mirrors,i-pods etc "groans" i wish their was an easy solution.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm going to pay £10 on a £15 product for next day delivery on something that could totally wait.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I've not been here lately... Blame GTA 4 lol.
I feel like for the past days I've was Niko...OMG I crazy


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I was wondering how random it was that you were cutting grass in my dream, but I just realized it makes sense because we both said we like the smell of cut grass. :lol


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

This hockey game is going to kill me.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I love those smilies that don't have arms.

:boogie :clap :hs :clap :hs :clap :boogie


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

My back hurts.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

The hockey game did not kill me.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i sent pictures to someone where i was drunk...

ops


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I really need to catch up on sleep.
Tonight, I will NOT eat peanuts before going to bed!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I love monkey nuts!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> I was wondering how random it was that you were cutting grass in my dream, but I just realized it makes sense because we both said we like the smell of cut grass. :lol


LMAO!! I was thinking the same exact thing at first. Like, why was I cutting the grass........then I had the moment. "OOOOH YEAAH" cuz we both said we liked the smell of freshly cut grass. LOL we both had the same kind of moment about that part. :lol

:squeeze


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't have a shadow


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I've consumed more beverages today than I usually would in three days.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

The one time, when I was in middle school I was seeing this kid and he ended up running away from home. So, I was telling this girl, who was funny as all hell about it. She goes to me, "If it makes you feel any better, my cat ran away once." 
That made me LMMFAO. 

Also, in that same class, we had a substitute teacher one day. She was standing there in front of the class with a straight-forward kind of blank look on her face and says, "This is my happy face." 
Another thing that made me LMMFAO.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I had a teacher who had a lazy eye in grade school, so you never really knew who he was talking to. Still, he was a pretty ****ing awesome teacher.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I accidentally hit a teacher in the face with a dodgeball and made her cry. It sucked, because she was actually a really nice teacher, and she was pretty young at the time. =\

I guess it makes a funny story now, though. =p


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am really good at poking people with needles. :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm always thirsty.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> I accidentally hit a teacher in the face with a dodgeball and made her cry. It sucked, because she was actually a really nice teacher, and she was pretty young at the time. =\
> 
> I guess it makes a funny story now, though. =p


awwww :hug but yes it makes for a funny story now. :b

The one time I knew this guy who was my brother's friend and he was super super nice and stuff. Well here there was something wrong with his one eye. What happened was, as I found out, my ex-boyfriend and some ppl were throwing rocks around and my ex ended up hitting this poor guy right in the eye! Ruined his ****ing eye for life. Awwwz poor guy. I wonder if that is why the call him "The Rock". Or maybes it cuz he's a bigger type guy. hmmm dunno about that. true story.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Thats a 'blindingly' good story 

ZOMG I am going to debil land for that comment  :afr


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I worry a lot.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I forgot to eat. Note to self: uhmm. Yeah just don't do that.

My brother hit me on the head with a frozen fish once (lightly), then proceeded to chase me around the kitchen with it. It was very random.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

obtuse is the angle my elbow makes when i hold the computer mouse

why would you run from a frozen fish?

[youtube2cgfv40]



[/youtube2cgfv40]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is up out of bed and eating banana nut bread. yummie.
going to meet Jeremy Bullock, aka Boba Fett from Star Wars today.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I like to jump over stuff. Like all kinds of stuff that I think I'll be able to jump over. Sometimes I overestimate myself and it ends in a face plant.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a sitcom named after me.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

My brother once stabbed me cos i would'nt let him use the microwave before me.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't realize how pathetic I sound sometimes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am making a concentrated effort to stop biting my nails.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

songs i want to learn (in order):

David Gilmour - Smile
[youtube:2a2qjt9r]az25-YS12os[/youtube:2a2qjt9r]

Danzig - I'm The one
[youtube:2a2qjt9r]yeoQI-SwI5w[/youtube:2a2qjt9r]

The White Stripes - We're Going To Be Friends
[youtube:2a2qjt9r]IZGHTkmhxgQ[/youtube:2a2qjt9r]

Alice in Chains - Nutshell
[youtube:2a2qjt9r]G2_hNCu4iak[/youtube:2a2qjt9r]


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I love Mexican Food.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am tired out of my mind!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am tired out of my mind!


I second that!!!!!!

:fall


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm pathetically insecure.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I get stressed easily.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm angry but too exhausted to express it.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sooo hot, it's like 100 degrees over here! :fall


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> I'm sooo hot, it's like 100 degrees over here! :fall


 :ditto


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I need to throw a couple of hundred ££££'s at my wardrobe after all it's almost summer.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My sweat tastes salty. I just checked.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^thats a supposed to be a sign of cystic fibrosis. :con ^^ But I'm sure its something else, in your case. :yes 


something random about myself........I'm going to join a real live yoga class soon. Yes. I will.


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> ^^thats a supposed to be a sign of cystic fibrosis. :con ^^ But I'm sure its something else, in your case. :yes


Uh-oh

Lol, thankfully I'm not a hypochondriac anymore :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > ^^thats a supposed to be a sign of cystic fibrosis. :con ^^ But I'm sure its something else, in your case. :yes
> ...


 :lol :rofl :lol :rofl :lol


----------



## PrincessQueenCupcake (May 29, 2008)

coconutholder you look like a proffessional blogger I just read about. hmmm........ 


I murder cupcakes for the icing .


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lol, its not me. No blogging for me.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I am annoyed. **** everything. 

I'm going to take a nap before the hockey game.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I love the smell of Petrol . Mmh Mmh...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I got my first bug bite of the season.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Im soooooo sleepy .


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm a hotdog-eating maniac.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm Lori.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I can juggle.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

That book made me cry.


----------



## PrincessQueenCupcake (May 29, 2008)

:mum I have declared war on facestats.com


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I need to stop thinking.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm really good at sucking a glass onto my face.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I really like God. Like A LOT. Yes its true, I love God. 

Actually, how cheesie is this... When I listen to "love" type songs I sing them like I am singing them to God. Just loving God and feeling his/her love. You can envision it by surrounding yourself with the white light of the Holy Spirit (God's love) and you can picture things like water hitting your body and cleansing your soul. This type of stuff is really important and can help people a lot. That is why I feel I have to share this.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nevermind :lol


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

i'm old skool


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I got my first bug bite of the season.


Me too, I keep scratching it.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im excited to go to disneyland on the 28th of june!


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

im eating saltines


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm wired on caffeine :eyes


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm kinda addicted to Coke (the drink)


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm struggling right now, and I really don't like it.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I can't stop grinding my teeth today.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm chewing gum- just thought i'd say.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Uhh.. I think I am sorta... gone.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

me too


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Needy, needy, Gerard is so needy of psychodynamic unconditional regard...

:rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gerard --> Regard.

hmm that's strange.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

wants to take a shortaay there, Sean Kingston


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I know what I'm suffering from! This is fantastic.

:lol Illusions


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

*I'm 6,617 days old.*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm soooo tired .


----------



## PrincessQueenCupcake (May 29, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> I really like God. Like A LOT. Yes its true, I love God.
> 
> Actually, how cheesie is this... When I listen to "love" type songs I sing them like I am singing them to God. Just loving God and feeling his/her love. You can envision it by surrounding yourself with the white light of the Holy Spirit (God's love) and you can picture things like water hitting your body and cleansing your soul. This type of stuff is really important and can help people a lot. That is why I feel I have to share this.


Good for you coconut I think that is awesome when people can step aside from the thought of societys judgements and stand up for what they believe in. (i'm more cowardly in that area) so it makes me happy when others seem to have it figured out.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i live on SAS and SAF.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Toscy said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I got my first bug bite of the season.
> ...


OMG now I got one too! On my little pinkie finger ... it didnt itch until I got water on it ... weird.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am a *loser*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

coffee time!

thanks (of moths and men) it does take a lot. Especially when I try to bring stuff up I believe in IRL. Some people think its weird to talk about God or the kind of stuff I believe in so yeah, it does take a lot to open up about it. Thanks for that.  :squeeze


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

God is a rock star
And an engineer
And a chemist
And a therapist
And a biologist
And prolly a great dancer too ....

Ross


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^this is true^^


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I can be very lazy sometimes.......


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I found the bathing suit I want to order! yay!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I want another ice cream.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

dang its backordered.

but I found another I like that isn't.

but first I'll check the malls cuz its good to try some on first but yanno the mall sucks for having good things. true story. round here you gotta travel like 45 minutes to get to a decent store and stuff.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I wish I believed in a God.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

I'm really bored right now


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Toscy said:


> I wish I believed in a God.


He/She believes in you. :yes 
:squeeze


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I prefer tea over coffee.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I just woke up an hour ago..


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm bored and restless most of the time.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i like to give my cell phone number to random people. if anyone wants it just PM me.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I need a beer, Anyone got a beer ?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I takes me an hour to drive to work in the morning and then an hour to drive back home in the evening. That makes my 9-10 hour work days 11-12 hours days.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I didn't think normal people like to eat untoasted bagels.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

people keep thinking that I'm Korean


----------



## PrincessQueenCupcake (May 29, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> coffee time!
> 
> thanks (of moths and men) it does take a lot. Especially when I try to bring stuff up I believe in IRL. Some people think its weird to talk about God or the kind of stuff I believe in so yeah, it does take a lot to open up about it. Thanks for that.  :squeeze


your :wel and :thanks for the :squeeze. lol sorry about all the smileys i'm in a funny kind of mood after clearing out my kitchen of all it's edible inhabitants who now have a new home in my tummy.


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

I've never played a sousaphone.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like movies.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I think I'll die young.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im up again. 6 12am now


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm out of reading material. Come on people, these threads ain't gonna write themselves. :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't get enough sleep this weekend.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

me neither. i feel fershucked


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Me three i hate the nightshift it ****s with your head.


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

Likes movies.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think YeahYeahYeah's avatar is scary. :afr


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my new avatar tells you something about be. hmmm, what can it be?...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't stand self pity


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I love Chrissy Amphlett (The Divinyls). She is, in my opinion, one of THE sexiest women on the planet. 
I also like Martha Wainwright.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> my new avatar tells you something about be. hmmm, what can it be?...


...hmmm...is that Little Richard? :con


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've lost my motivation again. :sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > my new avatar tells you something about be. hmmm, what can it be?...
> ...


 :lol what the hell! it does look like little richard!

ok. nevermind. this avatar tells you nothing about me.

*changes avatar!*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

<--- music lover


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm going to watch Friends soon! :clap


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm going to read now.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hopes she puts on the schmexay glasses


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I could be a devil to you. I could bite like a tarantula.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I worry about _everything._


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > ANCIENT said:
> ...


..._Tutti Frutti ...All over Rudi :b

...a -wom bop a loo- lop -a lop bam boo!!_
:lol


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

anything new scares me


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Three thunderstorms in less than two hours. 

We're about 7 inches above normal for the year and it keeps raining!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Three thunderstorms in less than two hours.
> 
> We're about 7 inches above normal for the year and it keeps raining!


 :hug

*goes back to getting a sun tan and drinking out of a coconut*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > RubyTuesday said:
> ...


 :rain


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

... I'm sorry :| - I must have misunderstood :con :sigh .


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > Three thunderstorms in less than two hours.
> ...


 :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My hair is getting long again.

I feel fine though (not related to my hair being long).


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I lost my sneeze


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I hate when that happens.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, it's friggin' disappointing.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm going out in the sun now!

Wheeeeeeeee!


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I hate the sun... I actually get really annoyed/depressed if I see a week of sunny clear weather forcast... I loveeeeee thunderstorms


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

In 61 months I'll be 30.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I love thunderstorms too! Watching lightning is the bestest. :yes 

Especially while clinging to the nearest tree. (just kiddin bout that part)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, thunderstorms are ****ing awesome! I love, love, love them :yes

*hoping to experience some intense thunderstorms this summer*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

! i wish i don't have asthma /or allergies.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Things havent been going so well lately. I'm starting to crumble.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

this will be my 2783 post


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

My dog is one of my favorite people in the world!!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I make an incredible spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

I was born without fingernails.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I try my best.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm addicted to french toast, which is why our lack of bread saddens me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

<--- Loves Lasagna


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

tainted_ said:


> I hate the sun... I actually get really annoyed/depressed if I see a week of sunny clear weather forcast... I loveeeeee thunderstorms


 :ditto I love the big bangs and crackling thunder. Love when the sky lights up from the lightening too


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm stronger than I think I am.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

leppardess said:


> I'm stronger than I think I am.


No doubt;-))))


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Bon said:


> leppardess said:
> 
> 
> > I'm stronger than I think I am.
> ...


 :squeeze


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im now officially a pharmacy technician


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^^ good job

I hate it when people ask if you feel older. How is that even possible?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Noca said:


> Im now officially a pharmacy technician


YAYYY!!!! :banana I'm jealous! I'd love to be one myself. :yes

My random thing about myself is that I just burned my fingertip. Ouchie.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm soooooo sleepy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

i like deep things


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I like rain and chocolate.

And I am a very strange person.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Polar said:


> I like rain and chocolate.


do you like chocolate rain?


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm addicted to french toast, which is why our lack of bread saddens me.


Ducks LOVE bread. But they don't have the capability to buy a loaf. That is the biggest joke on the duck, ever. Like, if I worked at a convenince store, and a duck came in and grabbed a loaf of bread with his beak, and walked out, I'd let him go. I'd say, come back tomorrow, bring your friends.
:clap


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

Mr. Frostman is really a Ms.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > I like rain and chocolate.
> ...


 :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I'm addicted to french toast, which is why our lack of bread saddens me.
> ...


 :rofl 
I've yet to snap a photo of a duck with a sunchip, but I still plan on trying!

Bread would be much easier.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > I like rain and chocolate.
> ...


NO! Actual chocolate rain, like what is in Chocolate Land in my dreams, yes.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I swear way too much seriously i curse out loud when i'm shopping and stuff without realising it until some old wifey looks at me funny i dunno i;ve not got tourettes or nothing i just love venting out loud strange i know but ssh no ones perfect.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omg I've cursing SO ****ING MUCH lately, its unreal. It just keeps slipping out.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man swearing is such a release i know it's not big or clever or nuffin but a good swear word just seems to release alot of stress and tension .


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> omg I've cursing SO ****ING MUCH lately, its unreal. It just keeps slipping out.


oh my ****ing god! me too! i've been ****ting up a ****ing storm!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol Ehhh, **** IT! Right? Especially the ****ers. **** the ****ers.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:lol :lol not that kind of storm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



(that woke me up a little. thanx for the laugh )


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not 21 yet


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I should be sleeping! It's nearly 2am and I need to be up for 8. :um


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

It;s 4pm and I haven't had breakfast yet


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm going through all kinds of stuff right now. ****.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a bird on my head. I live one.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

gotta take a little time
a little time to think things over


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My hair is red.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I completely forget how to get to most of the features on my camera.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

um i dunno what I was going to say 


so forget it


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

STUFFENSTUFF!!!!!!!!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Sometimes the irony of random google ads can be missed, so i thought I would post this UK oriented pair of ads that are currently at the top of this page (nb prostitution is illegal in the UK):

[attachment=0:12q310yk]IRONY.JPG[/attachment:12q310yk]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

^ That's advertised on SAS?!? :lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

You should see the **** we get over here!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Maybe I shouldn't. :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Sometimes the irony of random google ads can be missed, so i thought I would post this UK oriented pair of ads that are currently at the top of this page (nb prostitution is illegal in the UK):
> 
> [attachment=0:1iypbdu0]IRONY.JPG[/attachment:1iypbdu0]


LMAO!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My mind is a real chatterbox.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wish I was never born.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

im so screwed


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> I wish I was never born.


 :cry :cry :cry

NOOOOOOOO!!!!

:hug :hug :hug 
:hug :hug :hug

:squeeze 
:squeeze 
:squeeze

Please don't feel that way. you are SOOO special! And the world needs a njodis. You have to find the strenth inside of you to pull through from this abyss. You can do it. And you deserve it. :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i hope sonja can find it in her heart to take me in and not abandon me


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

my mouth waters at the smell of tabasco sauce


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have a bad headache!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My eyes shall never be the same after seeing YeahYeahYeah's post.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

bbbblaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cold.

62 degrees? wtf?


and

I'm soooooooooooooooooooo tired.


Meh.


Drinking nice warm coffee from Dunkin Donuts now, hopefully that will help a little.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I just spent an hour crying until snot was coming out of my nose, rolling around on the ground and repeatedly saying "I wish I were dead." I pounded the ground like a baby too.

I feel like anything but myself, and this is so uncharacteristic of me.

Does Paxil _cause_ depression?! I feel like a zombie with no energy.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

^ I've done that in front of counselors....they were all like dude wtf


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I just spent an hour crying until snot was coming out of my nose, rolling around on the ground and repeatedly saying "I wish I were dead." I pounded the ground like a baby too.
> 
> I feel like anything but myself, and this is so uncharacteristic of me.
> 
> Does Paxil _cause_ depression?! I feel like a zombie with no energy.


... :sigh

I don't have answers. Though crying is not necessarily a bad thing -sometimes it's good to just get out how you feel.

See how things go and keep your doctor informed. 
(If it doesn't work out, maybe try something else. As you know, I'm a fan of Lexapro.)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

My socks don't match.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I tilt my head when I'm excited.

Like a dog.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> If it doesn't work out, maybe try something else. As you know, I'm a fan of Lexapro.


 :yes me too!!

Lexapro hug :squeeze

Go, Lexapro! Go! :yay

Adam, you know I already pm'd you to try to help a little. Whatever you decide to do I'll support fully. :yes :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> I tilt my head when I'm excited.
> 
> Like a dog.


LOL that is cute!! hahahahaha


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay I really gotta go finish my cleaning now.


wheeeeeeee! not.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:b

I wanna get back on Lexapro


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I sing the Inspector Gadget song, replacing "Gadget" with "Sprocket."


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> My eyes shall never be the same after seeing YeahYeahYeah's post.


which one?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I once urinated on some sheet music moments before my piano instructor set it up for me to play.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ :lol

Okay :con

One of the things everyone needs to do before they die, eh?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel kind of sad when I see old or abandoned houses/buildings, or stores that have gone out of business. :stu


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I've been facing more and more at just how many years or time I've spent kind of half-living.

...It's sobering to face up to. But I haven't led that much of a life, eventhough I have had some good and great times. ...Unfortunately there haven't been many of these for my whole 20s.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I miss the feeling of having "summer vacation". Damn, that was soooooo nice.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I did my laundry for the first time ever today. ops


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ally said:


> I did my laundry for the first time ever today. ops


I was the same age...no, actually I was 19.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I still wuv her


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwz


:hug 



Its poopy when the heart hurts.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I started doing my own laundry when I was 13. Something about my parents handling my underthings didn't clash well with me.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I torture myself to help animals. I love animals.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am going to die


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

It took me a loooooooooooooong time to find an adult movie that looked good to me. I'm really really picky about things in adult movies. But I found one! And it looks like, _real_ good. yay!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

People who aren't even working in the same buildings slip up and call me "Ryan" for some INSANE reason. They don't even know why they do it. Something weird is up...

(3 separate buildings now... unrelated departments)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a country song stuck in my head, and I keep singing it.

:eyes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I had a weird experience... I was standing, and it suddenly felt like... the feeling when you're in an elevator that stops after having gone down... alternating quickly with the feeling of being in an elevator that stops after going up..... Back and forth! It was a bit creepy and went on for 15-20 seconds.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I read those cryptic random thoughts, and I wonder, what the hell are they really talking about?

Believe me I am still alive
I'm doing science and I'm still alive
I feel fantastic and I'm still alive
While you're dying I'll be still alive
And when you're dead I will be still alive

Still alive, still alive


Yeah, okay.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I just experienced the fastest mood change ever.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Polar said:


> I read those cryptic random thoughts, and I wonder, what the hell are they really talking about?


I do the same thing and then start worrying, "are they talking about me?" :sus

:lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^^ Same here. My paranoia on a scale of 1-10 is probably an 11.5.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i have my own pharmacy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Vampires shall fear my breath tonight.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Noca said:


> i have my own pharmacy


Your stockpile of meds, right?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I tend to get paranoid sometimes too. 

I love chocolate with a cup of milk.


mmmmm.......... yummy.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

There is currently a hair stuck in my throat.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm about to have my coffee.

awwwwwwwwww yeah.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've never plucked a rooster and I'm not too good at ping-pong and I've never thrown my mashed potatoes up against the wall and I've never kissed a chipmunk and I've never gotten head lice and I've never been to Boston in the fall.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I *love *playing "Indiana Jones" in nothing but a bathrobe and slippers. I could've stayed out there for another two hours, easy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm watching the second austil powers now. Freaking awesome show, if I don't say so myself.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I wanna cry .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had a heat cramp in my hamstring whille running in the heat. I think I need to stretch my legs out more.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm incredibly irritable.


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

My socks are covered with cat hair, and I keep scraping it off and then going to the garbage to throw it away, and by the time I get back to my desk cat hair has accumulated on my socks once again. I think my cats are shedding....


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Eilicea said:


> My socks are covered with cat hair, and I keep scraping it off and then going to the garbage to throw it away, and by the time I get back to my desk cat hair has accumulated on my socks once again. I think my cats are shedding....


 :rofl :rofl :rofl 
...glad I'm not the ONLY one!!!!!!!!

I always have my cat's fur all over me!! And I spend a half and hour trying to take it off before I leave the house!!!...and even then, it's STILL on me!

I figured, I'd just give up and by my self mo-hair jumpers :stu :rofl


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I had a weird experience... I was standing, and it suddenly felt like... the feeling when you're in an elevator that stops after having gone down... alternating quickly with the feeling of being in an elevator that stops after going up..... Back and forth! It was a bit creepy and went on for 15-20 seconds.


...a dizzy spell? :con

That's something you should report to your doctor.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

416girl said:


> I *love *playing "Indiana Jones" in nothing but a bathrobe and slippers. I could've stayed out there for another two hours, easy.


 :con ... :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I see doubleee


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > I had a weird experience... I was standing, and it suddenly felt like... the feeling when you're in an elevator that stops after having gone down... alternating quickly with the feeling of being in an elevator that stops after going up..... Back and forth! It was a bit creepy and went on for 15-20 seconds.
> ...


Yeah, you will experience a lot of dizzy spells when coming off of SSRI's. I had a lot the last time I went off of Lexapro. hugs. Get up and down slowly.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I see doubleee


I see tripppleeee.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I see neither double nor triple.

And right now I'm somewhere in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I am seeing in bisected dodecahedrons

Engineers get drunk in mutliple dimensions

Including 'time'


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^LOL! Awesome. :yes ^^


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a headache. So much for being 'on a roll'.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm gonna start tomorrow.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^ you don't like to spare any details do you?




i'm color blind.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

I had dry cereal out of the box for dinner last night.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I expect to get fired almost every day, despite it not happening yet after 11.5 months.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I want a canopy bed for I am a princess.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My skin is strange in that it has splotchy red coloring at times. The palms of my hands are particularly disturbing looking.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

All I really want is to be well liked and respected.


----------



## emmitt (May 20, 2008)

I used to have jug ears.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I suck at life sometimes.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like you all.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I've been going to the same hairdresser for like the last 20 years.
Now she has quit because she had a kid, and I'm terrified to see a new one. :hide

And I really need a haircut!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I know the feeling ^^^


But yeah RT erm I'm not looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm eating 'chocolate pearls'.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm listening to Christina Aguilera's Back to Basics dvd on youtube. Awww blesss. I love that dvd. Reminds me of the concert. Good times.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I've been consuming too much caffeine lately. Oh and taking klonopin every day which I need to stop too. Yep time to wean myself back down I guess. I've been taking up to 4 .5mg daily twice daily. Has been helping a lot but I can't take 4 or I'd run out early. Plus, I really would rather not take them everyday. I dunno.

I wonder if I go down to one and half a day, twice if that would help the withdrawal with weaning. Drugs can be soo good yet suck so much at the same time.

:blah


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I cannot spell the word obstAcles. :eyes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm going to bed now.

Nighty night, SAS.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

G'night.

I am bored.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I just lol'ed.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I don't like liars.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm not lying about this.....

This is my *24,500th* post!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Then I like you! =) 
Hooray!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks, OMG!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I am obsessed with saving money.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm still pissed off about not being able to soak up some rays yesterday.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

OKay I have more integration to do. My NPD side is wanting some 'out' ... he shall have to be kept on a leash however.

I have named him Lord Flasheart after the character from Blackadder


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I like to drive fast sometimes. yeah. 

Cars are awesome.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i need to buy a smaller pants size. the ones i have right not are starting to fit me big.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> OKay I have more integration to do. My NPD side is wanting some 'out' ... he shall have to be kept on a leash however.
> 
> I have named him Lord Flasheart after the character from Blackadder





> "Ah, Melchett. Still worshiping God? Last thing I heard, he started worshiping me!"


 :lol

I have too much stuff. I wish I didn't keep collecting junk I don't need.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bad Idea: My favourite jeans are fading.
Good Idea: I have an excuse to go shopping for more clothes.
Tune in next time kids for another Good idea Bad idea.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Snickersnack said:


> yeah_yeah_yeah said:
> 
> 
> > OKay I have more integration to do. My NPD side is wanting some 'out' ... he shall have to be kept on a leash however.
> ...


Woof!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ardrum said:


> I am obsessed with saving money.


i am obsessed with star wars lightsabers.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Snickersnack said:


> yeah_yeah_yeah said:
> 
> 
> > OKay I have more integration to do. My NPD side is wanting some 'out' ... he shall have to be kept on a leash however.
> ...


You have no idea how amazingly scarily relevant your post was.

There are chills running up my spine.

That is all 

[youtube:evlor8gu]



[/youtube:evlor8gu]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I have two little sisters.

And one of them is my favorite. (shhhh....)

ps. it's the shy one.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Aw crap. Now I feel all bad about my other sister. Okay I love them both equally.

Although they can be annoyingly noisy sometimes.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I made chocolate rice crispy squares today !


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm ****ed.

But I don't caaare. Haha.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I've been loving the random experiences with ppls of the outside world lately. Its funny the convos you can end up having with people. This guy running the carousel came over and started talking to me while I was standing with Camryn. We ended up talking about our hair. 

Random experiences. Good times.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I ripped up some carpet today.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ever since i stopped smokin i've developed an attitude problem .


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I WILL find a job. WILL. 

More like HAVE TO.

Either way, it'll happen.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

feels ignored on this thread.

im wearing black and red sports shorts, very comfy


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My first crush was a redhead.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i love sushi


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm a Jungian individuation, Maslow self-actualized, Horney's real self, Alder superiority, critical of US Foreign policy, human rights sensitive, ecologically sensitive, spiritual seeking, transpersonalist, Rogerian, Rollo Mayian, shadow working, archetype understanding, Gestalting, piano playing, road bike riding, tennis ball smacking, Yoga practicing, Zazen meditator, mental health advocate, DSM burning, always learning, "hottie."


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm ugly.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I collect hotel keycards.

I'm taking this one too.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I've never been in a hotel.

One day!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I've never been in a treehouse.

One day?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K last night i wuz sitting reading a book ya know and out the corner of my eye i noticed a trouser leg of my jeans that were drying on a clothes horse lift up and start swinging and i was like wtf cos no windows were opened or nuffin and besides it was only one of the legs that lifted up and started swinging but yeah i was totally freaked and its not like im supersticious or nuffin but yeah that wuz freaky as hell and also my lil cuz was in my house a few nights back on her own grabbing sumfin for me and she felt something pullin her hair so she freaked out and ran home.
Furrrrreeeaky!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

spectacular.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ok, now i'm bored...


----------



## McChubs (Jun 25, 2008)

I enjoy drinking pickle juice


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm wearing Christmas pjs.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I I never learned basic mathematics


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Polar said:


> I've never been in a treehouse.
> 
> One day?


lol :yes

I didn't sleep last night.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I gotta get some cleaning done now.

Wheeeeeeeeeeeee!

Not.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I can't stand waking up in the morning.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

I touched an aardvark once (really-a zookeeper let me in while she was feeding them). They're neat.


----------



## emmitt (May 20, 2008)

ardrum said:


> I am obsessed with saving money.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I look like the elephant man. 

nevermind, the elephant man looks way better than I do.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I found a kitten in my yard. I've named it Sergeant Badass. I won't be keeping the cat, though.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > I've never been in a treehouse.
> ...


:clap 

Um...
Popcorn is not really my favorite movie snack.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i have no luck in succeeding in life but I have amazing luck in cheating death.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I've been up since 5:15 a.m., and I haven't had much of an appetite today for some reason.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

I once won a gym class doubles tennis match without a doubles partner.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i played trombone in a marching band


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I played alto sax in marching band.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have wonderful mood swings!

right now:


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm eating pizza.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I ate pizza.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel wonky.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I have immense trouble imagining myself in situations in which I don't already have extensive experience.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> K last night i wuz sitting reading a book ya know and out the corner of my eye i noticed a trouser leg of my jeans that were drying on a clothes horse lift up and start swinging and i was like wtf cos no windows were opened or nuffin and besides it was only one of the legs that lifted up and started swinging but yeah i was totally freaked and its not like im supersticious or nuffin but yeah that wuz freaky as hell and also my lil cuz was in my house a few nights back on her own grabbing sumfin for me and she felt something pullin her hair so she freaked out and ran home.
> Furrrrreeeaky!


...that _does_ sound freaky! :yes

...though, not necessarily, all that freaky....

I've personally heard several people speak of paranormal experiences.
- and NONE of them had any (at least apparent signs) of mental illness: they were all very very regular well-to-do folks...

But, let's see... 
-there was a friend of mine, who spoke of noises in her kitchen that she was sure was some ghost
-there is a friend of my sister's, who after moving into the house across the street, spoke of a male ghost grabbing her throat; and that after speaking to him and telling him who she was, he quit bothering her (the old lady that used to live there had a husband who had built the house)
- a friend of my sister's reported of some 'happening' when she was half awake, of some woman sitting on her chest ...and her mother would have the same experience
- my sister and her husband talk of a ghost in their house that wizzes around over the tops of their heads when they are lying in bed
- my sister's husband talks of (previously not at all believing in ghosts) to have seen some ghost boy in his room one time
- my cousin, during a troubled marriage, had a vision of his deceased mother in the back seat of his car when he was driving home and she spoke to him (I remember him coming to our house, crying and telling my mother about it)
- my mother believes she saw my grandmother, when she was half awake lying in an armchair

...so, you're not at all 'alone' in thinking 'we are not so alone'... :no :eyes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Snickersnack said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="yeah_yeah_yeah":2o5tdcdl]OKay I have more integration to do. My NPD side is wanting some 'out' ... he shall have to be kept on a leash however.
> ...


You have no idea how amazingly scarily relevant your post was.

There are chills running up my spine.

That is all 

[youtube:2o5tdcdl]



[/youtube:2o5tdcdl][/quote:2o5tdcdl]

Ha- Ha!! Love it!!- 'Blackadder' was fantastic!!! (my dad especially would piss himself laughing over it). My favorite episode of all time was "The turnip shaped like a _thingy_" ...that was hilarious!
And I also love the episode when Blackadder needs money and gets Baldrick to become a male prostitute! :rofl ...it's _so_ wrong -and yet, _so_ right!! ... :lol :lol

Anyhow: Lord Flasheart (I know that episode pretty well) reminds me of 'Ace Rimmer' from the BBC series "Red Dwarf". ...I love Rimmer and Ace Rimmer.

Here HE is...

_..."Smoke me a kipper. I'll be back for breakfast!"_ :lol 
[youtube:2o5tdcdl]



[/youtube:2o5tdcdl]


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am relaxed.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Polar said:


> Aw crap. Now I feel all bad about my other sister. Okay I love them both equally.
> 
> Although they can be annoyingly noisy sometimes.


 :mushy :lol ...very cure, Polar!! ...Very cute! :yes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Bad Idea: My favourite jeans are fading.
> Good Idea: I have an excuse to go shopping for more clothes.
> Tune in next time kids for another Good idea Bad idea.


...were you the guy who expressed an interest in (living in) Australia?? :con

..because, if so, going by your signature line: you've got the lingo down pretty well!! :yes :b


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> All I really want is to be well liked and respected.


...  ...I know what you mean. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll be missing another therapy appointment. 

Oh well.


On another note, I had a lot of paranormal experiences when I was younger. I've had some in recent years too but not as many as when I was young.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I'll be missing another therapy appointment.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> On another note, I had a lot of paranormal experiences when I was younger. I've had some in recent years too but not as many as when I was young.


That's interesting, Cokes. (can I call you, Cokes? -What's your real name, by the way  ).

You know, a palm reader I saw around 6 months ago, told me that I was psychic since I was a child. And that I had potential to become a medium.
:con :stu :lol

...I have had some sort of 'paranormal' experience. Though, it's probably really some form of ESP.... :stu

What I do know is that I am very sensitive. Even my pictures -the ones that I have done (have been pretty unproductive for some time!) I tend to get a 'feeling' for it.

But with me, now, I find that -mostly with my mother- that she seems to somehow be able to sense what I am thinking or feeling.
It is sometimes, just uncanny.

My logical mind explains it away with things like: it must be just that I have an expressive nature: an expressive face (and I do!) and just strong emotions ...and that people who know me well, can therefore put two-and-two together to deduce what I may be thinking or feeling.

...Still, at my previous work place ...this happened or seemed to happen to me as well. And none of them were, clearly, family -they did not know me well.

I am just not at all sure of any of it. What I can say with certainty is that I am certainly pretty sensitive.

...But it is funny that I have some relatives who claim to have had prophetic dreams or visions of the future. Or that I know/have met so many (normal -in fact!! :eek ) people who sincerely believe that they have seen ghosts. ...or that, I know a couple of people who dreamt of lottery numbers and that the one that actually got a ticket for it in fact won second division (apparently, he had seen a 6 as a 9 in his dream ..still, he won second division based on numbers that he had dreamt about.)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah you can call me Cokes if I can call you Rubes.  BTW, my real name is Lori. Awesome, huh? lol. 

You are... ****, I knew it at one time but its not coming to me now, can you tell me your name again too? :b :lol 

I've never seen a palm reader or anything like that. But I do enjoy Sylvia Browne's books. (she's a psychic and lots of her books are top sellers.) See, I believe there are real psychics and false ones too, out to just get money or whatever. But one day I had a chattie with God and asked him to show me the truth, send me in the right direction. The next time I was at the mall I went into the book store and went to the "New Age" section, this was like, hmmm, dunno 6 years ago, 7 maybe. I found the first book I read of hers "The other side and back" which kicked major ***, I loved it, made total sense to me. I don't read much at all, its hard for me to find books of interest. I blew threw hers cuz it was so awesome to me. Which made me read more and more of her material. I had so many moments of "Yeah, thats it, thats what I've always felt." or just the feeling in my gut and heart that this is true and makes complete sense to me.

Of course, its not something I like to share when talking about spirituality or where I found some of my information, cuz I know ppl think she and others and major kooks. I mean yeah, she's made mistakes in some predictions and stuff but she's not perfect. She's not God. Yanno, even real psychics can't be right 100% of the time and that makes total sense to me. But she has helped police enforcement find criminals and helped with investigations and stuff.

I, like you, am VERY senstive. I think its pretty easy to see how I'm feeling too just by looking at me. And I believe that being sensitive is why I had so many paranormal experiences. 

And I know what you mean about prophetic dreams. Sylvia also has a book that specifically deals with dreams and types of dreams. Its awesome too. :yes I've had dreams about my kids before I had them. I knew Camryn was going to be a girl and her hair would be darker then Evan's. (Evan has bright blonde hair)

I actually read that the more spiritual you become, the more psychic you become, naturally, because the two go together. Isn't that particularly interesting also? 

I've only seen one or two of your paintings but they are awesome. :yes Have you ever had visions come to you in dreams that you then paint or do you usually draw from something in front of you? That is an amazing talent, I can't draw worth of ****! :b 

Wow talk about hijacking! :um :yes :lol :blah 

If you wanna pm, we can do that too, friend. 

:hs


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I am a person who often wonders if the subtle difference between this thread and the "random thoughts" thread justifies their mutual existence.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't have my dinner til 10pm or sumfin i dunno just thought i'd share that with ya's.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I bet ppl think I'm ****in nut job on this site. Why should I feel that way? I shouldn't feel that way. But I do. I feel like I let too much of what I feel and all out there and now everyone thinks I'm a ****ing loon.

**** it. :stu


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i know people think i'm a ****ing nut.


**** it.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I like cashew nuts.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

the only food I ate today was at 10pm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> I bet ppl think I'm @#%$ nut job on this site. Why should I feel that way? I shouldn't feel that way. But I do. I feel like I let too much of what I feel and all out there and now everyone thinks I'm a @#%$ loon.
> 
> @#%$ it. :stu


Here, you are in good company! :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You're no loon, Coco :no


I woke up insanely early today.

Well, to me anyway.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

cant sleep AGAIN.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Noca said:


> cant sleep AGAIN.


:ditto


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I can do the worm...(break dancing move)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > I bet ppl think I'm @#%$ nut job on this site. Why should I feel that way? I shouldn't feel that way. But I do. I feel like I let too much of what I feel and all out there and now everyone thinks I'm a @#%$ loon.
> ...


...I second that!! :yes

Seriously, if you had any idea just HOW MANY people have such "weired" experiences, you would think twice before labeling yourself.

And whilst it might spook a lot of people ...there just are too many individuals who have had experiences with the paranormal.
-I mentioned my list before. And ALL of those people don't have anxiety or any other mood and/or psychological disorder.

Besides, I believe that the 'normal' person -if they are truly normal- always has a bit of 'insanity' to them. Things that they cannot explain, like gut instincts or psychic experiences. I actually think that, to a good extent, having some degree of such experiences actually means that you are in sinc with life around you.

Of course, it is not black and white. -And yet, by the same token: don't write yourself, or anyone else off, just because they experience such things.

..funnily enough, the palm reader who told me that I was psychic and very sensitive from an early age, also told me that I had to not be frightened about it.

And even if you don't believe in 'palm readers' or she was a fake (she also told me that in my previous life I had some religious profession!) well, it just is common sense. And common sense, of taking it easy -avoiding judging or being particularly sure about ANYTHING, is always the sure footed way to go about things.

...give room to some "insanity" ...it's actually the sanest way to approach anything.

For one thing: why should you add on to your worry, I mean, we have it tough enough simply dealing with our general higher sensitivity to the average person ...without adding on worries about the fact that we happened to have seen a ghost once when we were 12 or 20. 
....Do you see people, ordinary people who don't have to deal with an anxiety disorder, worrying in particular because of the time(s) that they saw a ghost...?

How come THEY are not labeled as 'insane'...? And I have known MANY such people - "normal", but who have had -usually more than one!- experience with things like ghosts or psychic dreams.

....eh: do as they do. don't think too much about it. Leave some room to the unknown and just deal with the overall.

...Speaking of which: I like to actually view my disorder in the context of being highly sensitive to stimuli. ...I think that pretty much all of the symptoms which I experience can be put down to this.
Just like 'sensitive' is a better word than 'crazy' or something more negative like this. ...But I actually don't think that I am so nuts -really I am just emotionally hyper-reactive. (And lexapro actually has reduced this a lot!)

I like the name "Lori" :yes  It's very nice. And a name that you don't hear of much in Australia. ...My name is: Elisa.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:squeeze :mushy 

Thank you everyone. :yes I guess I was having a bad day yesterday and everything snowballed. 

Elisa! Yes! I knew it was something like that. Very nice name. 
I think you are right about being in tune with what is around you. Its a good thing. :yes


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i had a pretty crappy day yesterday too but that was because of how the new manager does things here at work.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I just ate 3 chocolate covered butter cookies and they wern't as nice as they looked on the packet


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

tainted_ said:


> I just ate 3 chocolate covered butter cookies and they wern't as nice as they looked on the packet


 :hug



nubly said:


> i had a pretty crappy day yesterday too but that was because of how the new manager does things here at work.


 :hug 
Good luck with everything, Nubly.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I never posted in this thread before, but I figure it couldn't hurt to post something random about myself at least once.

I drove on the highway non-stop across multiple states when I was around 7, but I haven't driven since then due to my anxiety being so high, and for the safety of myself and others on the road, it's probably better that way.

To lessen any confusion, I only drove with my hands on the steering wheel, since I was too short at that age to reach the peddle and gas. My mom told me much later that she fell asleep one time with her foot on the peddle, or that she had the speed on automatic (I forget actually), but I just kept on driving, oblivious to anything else around me except for that asphalt which I had my eyes on almost hypnotically.. lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I clip my fingernails appropriately.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm onto my 2nd pack of gum already just thought i'd share that with ya's thankyou come again.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

My latest crush just said a terrible word today! 

girlfriend


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm a paint-spraying maniac.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i got my own fridge in my room.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Formerly Artie said:


> I never posted in this thread before, but I figure it couldn't hurt to post something random about myself at least once.
> 
> I drove on the highway non-stop across multiple states when I was around 7...


 :wtf :wtf -When you were SEVEN years of age???!!!! :eek :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Went to the pet store today: so many AMAZING animals. Cockatoos, guinea pigs, lizards, tree frogs, snakes... I'd love to get some exotic animals.

But, then again, I saw these "tame parrots" -they were simply sitting on branches in a section of the pet store. And I stared at them in awe: THEY WEREN'T IN A CAGE!!! ...Then I saw a sign that said: "Tame birds". And the storeperson told me that they had had their "wings clipped".

...hmmm... some of those cages were pretty small for those animals. I wonder how they must feel being in a small enclosed space -worse still if they are alone or in an unfamiliar setting.

Maybe I won't get my self a parrot, or monkey, or even lizard, snake (love to get one of them) ...not if it means that they won't be comfortable or will have to be a "prisoner".


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm going to get a rice krispie square soon!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm going to listen to happy music until I stop wanting to smash things


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> Went to the pet store today: so many AMAZING animals. Cockatoos, guinea pigs, lizards, tree frogs, snakes... I'd love to get some exotic animals.
> 
> But, then again, I saw these "tame parrots" -they were simply sitting on branches in a section of the pet store. And I stared at them in awe: THEY WEREN'T IN A CAGE!!! ...Then I saw a sign that said: "Tame birds". And the storeperson told me that they had had their "wings clipped".
> 
> ...


Don't buy pets from pet stores. Period. Most of them get them from the worst breeding facilities, and they're only in it for money. It's a sad, sad life for all of the animals involved in pet stores.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel terribly for the pets in pet stores. It makes me so sad.  


another something, a positive something, is that I did get in to get my hair done this Saturday! I'm excited. Its with Beth too and she is soooooooooooooo nice. yayayayay.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I may not go to work tomorrow. See how I feel :cig


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im wearing socks when its hot in my house.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

My gecko is almost dead the tropical pet shop stopped getting it's food in stock for some reason evil bastards.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

evil bastards, LMAO! 
Seriously though, I hope you find your gecko proper food and stuff. :yes 




something random about me........

um I think I have nice feet. :stu


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > Went to the pet store today: so many AMAZING animals. Cockatoos, guinea pigs, lizards, tree frogs, snakes... I'd love to get some exotic animals.
> ...


...Really, I'm only so informed of such things. ...But there are so many animals to feel sorry for. I won't go into it because it's too much!

Then of course there are animals like my precious, Kimba, who get spoiled rotten!!! ...I just bought 8 or 9 cans of $2 cat food: and he doesn't like it!!! ...instead, the little brat wants roast chicken or pan fried pork!
...and, yes, he gets it :um ops Around once a week I buy him a chicken either from the store or from Red Rooster/KFC. ...I love chicken too, and I eat it as well -but he eats at least half of it, if not most of it, on his own!
...Here's a picture of him... :mushy :mushy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't like kids who cuss out their moms :lol.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> omgnoudidnt said:
> 
> 
> > RubyTuesday said:
> ...


Awwwwwwwwww! So cute!!

My last kitty, Pooky used to like to drink wine. :con

I also remember sitting on the floor one day eating a tuna sandwich and he walked by and took a bite. :lol

Aww he was so badass but so cute and soft too. :yes :mushy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> omgnoudidnt said:
> 
> 
> > RubyTuesday said:
> ...


^Awww he's so adorable.

I got a blister on my foot from walking in my flip flops today


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Sprocket and I will be taking a long drive to my parents' house. She did just fine on the trip last time, so I hope she's okay this time as well.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I went for a job interview today. I think it went pretty well. They are calling me back at 2.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^Good luck !! *Sends happy wishes & positive energies* =D


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

What did they say, batman??


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I bite my nails, pick my nose and scratch my bum. In no particular order. I'm a real catch.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

ardrum said:


> What did they say, batman??


Hopefully they didn't say Holy Toledo.

But seriously, I wish him luck too, since I'm having a really tough time myself, even with positions I'm overqualified for. It's the interviews which actually kill it for me, even over the phone.

But, hmm, I suppose something else random about myself would be that when I was 18, I literally read through the dictionary from A to Z hoping to memorize the definition of each word. Doing that sucked for two reasons: 1) It was long and boring as hell, and 2) I eventually forgot everything that I did memorize.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm always hungry.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

-


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I feel fat


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Formerly Artie said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > What did they say, batman??
> ...


They said, and I quote, "The job is yours boss" :banana


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^Congrats !! :yay 

p.s it's because of my happy wishes & positive energies. :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

SA, depression, and back pain doesn't stop me from working out!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

there are no random facts related to me, I'm entirely predictable


----------



## SAM i am 23 (Jun 10, 2008)

i surf a lot


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats batman!!

I swallowed water and it came out of my nose. I'm such a lady. How the **** does that even happen? It's not like I was in the middle of a sneeze or something.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I vowed I would NOT spend the entire evening on the internet. DAMN IT! :mum


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im a internetholic


----------



## wishfulthinking (Nov 28, 2006)

My nails are blue and I like it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I can bend my left thumb back at a 90 degree angle.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

my tongue feels funny right now. :con


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I get a weird weak feeling whenever I read/watch something about health, especially relating to internal organs or the cardiovascular system. I've been like that ever since I was little. :stu


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hate fluorescent lights.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^Me too. :yes ^^


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i think they are bad for my eyes. if i'm around them for too long my vision gets blurry.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

( feels ignored here )
im listening to Spiderman 2.1 on the tv, while being on the computer. im very bored....


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't think I'm a very nice person. I can be very hurtful sometimes.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Ally said:


> I feel fat


-I am fat! :b :lol (about 10 kilos actually! :b ) -Put _that_ in your pipe and smoke it!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i think they are bad for my eyes. if i'm around them for too long my vision gets blurry.


I always got sleepy whilst in a shopping mall for this very reason :yes :yes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel a bit barfy this fine morn.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> I vowed I would NOT spend the entire evening on the internet. DAMN IT! :mum


...ah, but RR -it ain't _what _you do, it's _how_ you do it! :b 
-Words of wisdom: you mark my words! :yes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> Ally said:
> 
> 
> > I feel fat
> ...


Aww, I'm sure you're not fat hun. I on the other hand am.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ You clearly aren't fat. That's crazy talk.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

batman can said:


> ^ You clearly aren't fat. That's crazy talk.


Yes, I am. :cry You're just a sweet talker. :b


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm under the covers _right now_.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

too bored, im digging my nose.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I know how to play the Super Mario Bros. theme song on guitar.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> I know how to play the Super Mario Bros. theme song on guitar.


oh yeah.... prove it !


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

lol

What? You want me to upload a video or something? 

yeah, not gonna happen... :lol

I do really know how to play it, it's not _that_ difficult.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

torlin said:


> Mc Borg said:
> 
> 
> > I know how to play the Super Mario Bros. theme song on guitar.
> ...


its not that hard to play.

something random about myself:

i'm going to take a nap.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

My mum was just over. I was feeling a little sad and she must of sensed it. Well, she found me and gave me a hug. Then she asked if I wanted to go somewhere. I told her, I wouldn't mind going to the zoo (and I wouldn't!).

Mothers are great. :mushy :mushy


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

awwww that is sweet, Rubes. :yes 


I'm enjoying a pint of Guinness right now.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im sighing. too hot. im too boring and too lonely.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

My throat hurts. I woke up with it like that from taking a nap( cuz I only slept like 2 hours last night). Naps are evil.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I just gave my hair a trim... I took off 6 inches :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am hitting the hay with my

*24,700*th post! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

leppardess said:


> I just gave my hair a trim... I took off 6 inches :b


 :eek


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I ****ing hate the rain :rain


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i eat way too much on the weekend.


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

I have my tongue web pierced.

:boogie


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Bon said:


> leppardess said:
> 
> 
> > I just gave my hair a trim... I took off 6 inches :b
> ...


(((((((((((((((Bon)))))))))))))) Don't worry, it's still down to the middle of my back :squeeze


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am going to sleep. =o


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I learned a lot about myself and the direction of my life during the past week when I attended that journaling workshop. I came home today. And I met really amazing people too. I loved my experience. 

- Gerard


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im feeling hot.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re:*



UltraShy said:


> I officially became a millionaire as of 9 days ago when assets from my late brother were transferred into my own name.


Lend us a fiver?

I'm not sure it's a good idea to broadcast that kind of news. I mean, what about all the begging letters? Will you keep sending them? :lol


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I took the day off work, because I think there is something wrong with me. I have been going to bed really early for the past couple of weeks, but I'm still so tired all the time. And this morning I simply couldn't get it together. What is going on?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ are you depressed a little, maybe? I dunno. :stu :hug ^^


YAY, Gerard! Glad to hear things are looking up and you met some nice ppls!


something about me?
I'm not like other people. :no 

But who is? MUWHAHAHAHAHA.

oke 

:sas


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I think i'll go to sleep at a sensible time tonight.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm eating potato chips and feel like i'm shoving chunks of butter into my mouth.

Less grease, more potato thnx.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I had a really good therapy session yesterday.

More good goals. More things to chart. And a lovely book to read.

yays for crazy doctors. I really like mine.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^^ Ahh I keep forgetting about my first little assignment. Craaap. I shall do that...soon. After coffee.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I need to start pushing myself a little harder even if it kills me.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm really tired right now, but my ADD medicine won't let me sleep. Frustrating.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I love the Russian national anthem.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

..


----------



## griff (Apr 18, 2008)

I only like boiled eggs when I've got the flu.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> I'm lonely. But I tell my family I'm not.


:hug


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am a ghost.

Boo.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> I am a ghost.
> 
> Boo.


 :um :afr :um 
oke


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i am a chronic depressive


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm watching Friends.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm a message-blobbing maniac.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I had a dream about killing bugs last night. :con


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

bezoomny said:


> I'm really tired right now, but my ADD medicine won't let me sleep. Frustrating.


what ADD meds you on?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I could murder a few coffees right now.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I would abort three fully formed fetuses for a "Sonic" slush about now.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^mmm, I want sonic tater tots now.. *pretends to drool, but doesn't*

When I was a kid, I stepped on my glasses, because I thought it would be fun.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i can never get Joseph to go to sleep early!


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't like it when people try to cheat or rip me off.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm against picketing but I don't know how to show it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm in Sweden!!

At the bus/train terminal or whatever it is.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I really need a coffee right now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There's a 2 for $4 sandwich sale at Arby's - the two sandwiches are normally $6 - Go for it!

Tonight is my off night - I took a nap and NO RUNNING! :banana


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

my dog won't let me play my playstation

anytime i load up battlefield bad company he'll start shaking and whining and try to jump on my lap

when i play that game i get grumpy when i die and say things outloud like OH COME ON, what the hell man...and little tantrums like that and now he has an ear for the sound of the specific game intro and explosions, so anytime it loads up he walks up where i'm sitting...looks at me then starts shaking and whining.....lol

i'm not sure what to do now...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Buy him a pigs ear to chew on ^^

Umm something random erm i'm so broke just now i hope i get paid soon.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I've just pulled so many stray hairs out of the plug-hole, that at first I thought Ozzy Osbourne had got himself stuck in there!


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

If I nap for more than 45 minutes, my day is shot.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I want to do something fun. When's the last time I had FUN doing something?


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I love being away from home.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am hardcore addicted to the internet. :eyes


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi, my name is Posse Comitatus ; - ;


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to brush my teeth. Now.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I chickened out of going to see a movie with "friends" .. fuk .. it's been ages since i have done something fun.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Today is my 12,077th day on Earth.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I just wrote two of my first job Application letters (in MORE than a year now!). 

....and, guess what: I'm actually ENJOYING IT!!! :eek :um :get :lol


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^^ I hope it all goes well. Honestly :yes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> ^^ I hope it all goes well. Honestly :yes


...Why, Thank you! :yes  I hope so too. ...Hope's a great thing, isn't it! (and it's great that, 3 months after taking Lexapro meds, I finally have it! :yay )


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Congrats ^^

Yeah erm i have a big scar on my butt from when i got stabbed as a teenager . Not good.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I hate when people expect me to be someone I'm not. This is fairly common, and one of my top pet peeves.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm a really bad friend.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

When I was a kid I used to bite my TOENAILS.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ardrum said:


> When I was a kid I used to bite my TOENAILS.


*gasp* OMG! me too!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I love burnt black marshmellows (one of my fav foods actually =D)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm an emotional wreck.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I accidentally threw away my mascara yesterday. Well, usually I don't go anywhere without it, unless I'm going swimming. Cuz it makes me feel nekkid.

Anyways I had to run to Rite Aid to get more sans having my mascara on. Was a bit like "omg i'm scared" but I just tried not to think about it too much and went about my way. It went really well. Convinced myself somehow that maybe I didn't look like total crappola without it.

Its like my ammo or something. Yanno, can't shoot my gun without my ammo.

or something like that.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I got rainbow putty today :cup


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > When I was a kid I used to bite my TOENAILS.
> ...


We were flexible Gumbies!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Ally said:


> I love burnt black marshmellows (one of my fav foods actually =D)


Me too


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm going to be a posting ***** tonight so I can keep myself distracted from bad thoughts


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I accidentally threw away my mascara yesterday. Well, usually I don't go anywhere without it, unless I'm going swimming. Cuz it makes me feel nekkid.
> 
> Anyways I had to run to Rite Aid to get more sans having my mascara on. Was a bit like "omg i'm scared" but I just tried not to think about it too much and went about my way. It went really well. Convinced myself somehow that maybe I didn't look like total crappola without it.
> 
> ...


...May not have been such a bad thing: you know, mascara needs to be thrown away and replaced with a new one fairly regularly. Bacteria breed like wild fire in them for some reason.

I remember that when I wore mascara, a few years back, that my eyes would always sting and I'd have to wipe it off. ...Then I found out that bacteria breed in it -so now I make sure I replace it about once a year.

Incidentally: I hardly ever wear make up anymore now! ...just don't go out much :sigh ...QUICK: change subject!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > ardrum said:
> ...


 :sus uke Oh my goodness!!!!! -That's gross!! :no :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The last time I was at the DC airport, I was sitting down, turned, and saw an entire exposed ***. Some woman bent over, and I don't know if her pants were too loose or what... Was she not wearing underwear?! It was a bit freaky.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> The last time I was at the DC airport, I was sitting down, turned, and saw an entire exposed @$$. Some woman bent over, and I don't know if her pants were too loose or what... Was she not wearing underwear?! It was a bit freaky.


My guess is that she did it on purpose!!

Yep, women flashing their breasts at you and now women flashing their rear end: face it, Adam: you're a 'tits-n-arse' magnet!! :eyes :yes :yes 

P.S. There's a special p.m. waiting for you! :b .... :rofl :rofl


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey Rubes! Yeah my mascara was semi-new. I got it about a month ago. But I think it was time to get a new one anyway.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I had an awesome dream last night about Chris Kattan one of my all time fave celeb crushes. (see avatar)

Anywho, I got to meet him!!! omg omg omg. yays. He was very nice too. And he hugged me too. For a really really long time. and it was nice. :yes :mushy :eyes 

Oh and this is going to sound really corny and cheesey but I don't care. WE sorta have something numerically in common. 

kkkks well he just got married. He got married June 28, 2008. I got married June 22, 2002.

heee he he he he he he heeeee

:eyes 


Thank you Jesus for that dream. :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ lol Coco I wish I could dream about stuff lately. Anything, I'll take anything!

I'm wearing a t-shirt I haven't worn in at least a year.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

My nails are painted orange


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im actually going to stand up now to go find some food.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My throat feels... tight? Yeah, I think that's the word. It's hard to swallow. :stu


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I know the feeling.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> I know the feeling.


 :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

meh


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I want a social life with fun people.

...And I don't know about you: but ALREADY I miss "yeah yeah yeah"!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ yeah it stinks not having him around here. i agree. ^^


Well I felt good at first when I woke up.

Now I feel like I need to go back to bed. HUGE crash. ****. and i can't now. 

meh


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> ^^ yeah it stinks not having him around here. i agree. ^^
> 
> Well I felt good at first when I woke up.
> 
> ...


 :squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks. 


I'm a roller coaster. :um 


I'm feeling a bit better now. :stu 


:lol :b


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

There are moose on my pants.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

All these changes of avatars, signatures and usernames are seriously confusing me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I have lemon-scented armpits. Seriously.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

A few days ago I saw the first of the season back-to-school commercial. Haha who's going back to school? NOT ME AHAHAHA.

I can do whatever I want with my September! Which probably won't be special! But I don't care! Exclamation points rule!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my anxiety is really bad today :sigh


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

I tried Kellogg's Frosted Flakes Gold this morning. They don't get soggy-even in milk (or whatever liquid you put in your breakfast cereal, as apparently 'milk' must be specified in ads) unlike regular Frosted Flakes, which get all thin and gloppy if you don't eat them quickly enough.

I miss Thurl Ravenscroft, Tony the tiger's voice for decades, who died a couple years ago. Even as a kid, I used to recognize his distinctive voice in old Disney films and whatnot (also singing "You're a Mean One, Mr. Grinch", and voicing the vaccuum cleaner in _The Brave Little Toaster_). He looked like such a kindly old guy:


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

ardrum said:


> I have lemon-scented armpits. Seriously.


Nice !
I have chocolate scented armpits today - No **** guys,
Must be the Lynx effect. :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a big nose.

Seriously, it's huge. A side view of it resembles the Washington Monument.

No one has ever commented on it, but that's probably because it's so obvious.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Polar said:


> I have a big nose.
> 
> Seriously, it's huge. A side view of it resembles the Washington Monument.
> 
> No one has ever commented on it, but that's probably because it's so obvious.


lol I have the same problem.
I asked my friend once, years ago, if I had a big nose and told her to be honest. She just kinda looked at me all sympathetic and said, "err yeah..sorry"

But it's what I wanted to hear.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

skin covers most of my body


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > I have a big nose.
> ...


A couple months my mom saaid that my nose is big. This was a surprise because I didn't think of it that way. Now I do. Not only it is big it is significantly deviated to the right. Only problem I have though is that my glasses don't always sit right.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> lol I have the same problem.
> I asked my friend once, years ago, if I had a big nose and told her to be honest. She just kinda looked at me all sympathetic and said, "err yeah..sorry"
> 
> But it's what I wanted to hear.


You have a big nose? I never noticed, was too busy staring at your beautiful smile I guess. :hug 
We all see things about ourselves that no one else sees, because we look at ourselves more than other people do. Small nose, big nose, no nose, you're still Elyse and I wouldn't change anything about you...except your current location. :sigh


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I hate the world -- in case you hadn't noticed with how subtle I tend to be.


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I will succeed!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > lol I have the same problem.
> ...


 :squeeze You're sweet.
I lol'd at 'no nose' 

I made pancakes. They are awesome.
Also, I really don't think it's necessary to have 'keep refrigerated' on the side of a milk carton.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm tired.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> skin covers most of my body


.... :sigh :no You poor *******!!! :no :um


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Caligula said:


> i wish to renounce the world and return to the noumenal realm from which i came.


...don't we all..... I read somewhere that that's actually half the "point" of sleep: to escape back to being a real part of the overall universe.

...Hey: wacked-out theory or not:* it works for me!!* :yes :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > I have a big nose.
> ...


You don't have a big noise at at all :no

I saw the pic where you were making out with your computer (lol), and that was a side on view. I thought it looked perfectly normal. My nose is four times the size of yours. :b

But if you feel self conscious about it, maybe it would help if you were standing next to me.

Just saying.

:b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> Caligula said:
> 
> 
> > i wish to renounce the world and return to the noumenal realm from which i came.
> ...


LOL the way you talk and stuff, you think just like I do! Awesomeness. :yes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I need to brush my teeth.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay I just thought of this song for Elyse.

"Everybody Wants You" by Billy Squire :b

[youtube:3ayoeryn]hiVQd5Yd2NU[/youtube:3ayoeryn]

You are very pretty, no need to worry! :yes

Something random about myself:
Lots of things make songs pop into my head. :lol


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I feel sick. I think it's from med withdrawl


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm a little bit superstitious.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Polar said:


> You don't have a big noise at at all :no
> 
> I saw the pic where you were making out with your computer (lol), and that was a side on view. I thought it looked perfectly normal. My nose is four times the size of yours. :b
> 
> ...


Nose wars! Crap if I could only find that picture again. Yeh when you live with your parents you don't want to risk them finding something like that LOL. It _was_ side-on but very, very, very conveniently so. Angles and editing are everything.

My mood has gone up and down at least 6 times today...yes I counted.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Okay I just thought of this song for Elyse.
> 
> "Everybody Wants You" by Billy Squire :b
> 
> ...


lol Lori. The 'Rock Lobster' one was better haha. Thanks for the kind words but remember pictures are just pictures.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

[quote="IllusionOfHappiness]lol Lori. The 'Rock Lobster' one was better haha. Thanks for the kind words but remember pictures are just pictures.[/quote]

Glad you liked the rock lobster one! :b

Something random about meeself: 
I forget that pictures are just pictures sometimes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to run, even though there is a group of thunderstorms about 50 miles away....heading away from me, of course! :lol


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

When I eat my smarties....I eat the red ones last ^_^


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I just woke up.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm going to make brownies. I've been craving them since last night.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I often wear odd socks, because I just can't be arsed to make a pair.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Brownies are the bomb^ :nw 

Odd socks - Not cool ^ :lol 

But yeah something random erm im using a prehistoric pc that smells like burnt hair everytime i start it up cos my laptop is kinda broken just now.
Jeez it ****ing stinks.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Though I'm drowsy, I don't actually want to go to sleep just yet.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I was up til 5 am...then someone had the nerve to wake me up at 10 :mum


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

Everytime I see a breakfast burrito, I want to hurl.

Something about scrambled eggs in a flour tortilla doesn't seem right.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I just ate some spongebob candies.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I want more cookies.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm crossing the border tomorrow.  :mum


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am frightened about where I will be in the future......
....I will still be alive, but what is going to happen with all the weird gas prices and stuff.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm just your average jane.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I had a dream that I was going to travel to Moscow.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm wearing earrings. It's been like 8 months, don't ask me how the holes haven't grown over. My right ear kinda hurts though.

But who gives a ****, I can still wear earrings.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

babies seem to be attracked to my weird face expressions.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I crossed the border today and am back in Norway.

I think Sweden is so much more fun. *sigh*

Tomorrow I'll be back home, to my crappy little town. Yay!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I felt really really really good for a long time todaye and then something happened and BAM my emotions got really weird and sappy and unbalanced.

I hope I bounce back soon.......


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am eating almost expired spinach. I don't like throwing stuff away. It does not look very good though :gulp. I hope it doesn't make me sick.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am 25% more tired than I was five minutes ago.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I have no life


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I used to like Chinese food. But now, I don't give a f***.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

A transit cop just ruined my night and made me feel awful


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> A transit cop just ruined my night and made me feel awful


Making people feel awful is in a cop's job description I think. Sorry to hear it. :hug


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a hole in my neck. I kid you not. It looks like I was bitten by a one-toothed vampire. It's been there for 12 years now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I actually have to leave my house today, which means I better get my *** in gear. How's it ****ing 1pm already?
I can't sleep before 2am.
It's driving me insane.
I hate a lot of things right now.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hate the weekend.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

WhiteRaven said:


> I have a hole in my neck. I kid you not. It looks like I was bitten by a one-toothed vampire. It's been there for 12 years now.


 :con :con


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i hate the weekend.


...HOW CAN YOU HATE THE WEEKEND!!! :stu :wtf :con


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Maybe it's because everybody's working for the weekend.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Weekends are overrated, but I still prefer them.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > i hate the weekend.
> ...


cuz thats when i work. :rain i work from friday to sunday.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm watching Family Guy soon !


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I can't sit like normal people


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have pretty much the worst tan lines ever.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> I can't sit like normal people


 :con However do you sit then? Enquiring minds would like to know. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> I have pretty much the worst tan lines ever.


LMAO!! Me too. haha


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Turning back time would be ****ing awesome.


----------



## dyingtolive (Jul 15, 2008)

i feel energized and motivated when i see people struggling. and feel bad when i see people succeeding


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I so need to go to the MoS club in London, sometime like very soon.

it's not that far.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

When I was about 9 or 10, a friend and I made his slightly older neighbour write the alphabet on a piece of paper (it was my idea) so we could copy his handwriting and, as a joke, write a letter to this other girl saying that he "liked her."

After about one word, we gave up and my friend just wrote the letter in his own handwriting, then we rode our bikes to her house to give her the letter and I stayed on my bike about 50 feet away from the house because I was too shy and nervous.

The end.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^LMMFAO^^

The one time when I was younger, my best friend and I got into a fight with my other best friend. She had just gotten a new bicycle........ so one of us would kick her bicycle while the other roughed her up.

true story


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I was really bad when I was little.
Here's an example. This is really bad.

There was this guy who lived on our street who we coined "Jesus freak" cuz he was really obsessed with the bible and Jesus. He had a sticker on the front of his house that said "Jesus lives here."

Anyway, one day he was walking with his daughter and my best friends and I were riding our bikes behind them. I dared my friend to tell him that his daughter was ugly. (how effin mean is that? I was TERRIBLE. I have lots of regrets) Anywho, she did. He said that Jesus would forgive her this time and stuff so that was good.

true story


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

The one time when I was younger my friend and I went to this place in the woods with some lighters. We started lighting this orange plastic stuff cuz when we would, it would drip down and make a cool whistling noise.

After a while of doing this, my friend and I started walking downtown to the block party. We were about a quarter of the way there when we heard the fire sirens going off. We were like "WTF? Wonder where the fire is?" Then the fire trucks precede past us......... yeah ends up we started a little brush fire with our lighters back there and had no idea.

true story


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

lol, coconutholder :lol 

I dislocated my toe like 5 times last week


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ive had 12 jobs in my lifetime.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I plug my nose when I feel a sneeze coming on because I don't like the attention sneezing gets you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So I had to answer the door a moment ago because this dolt was excessively ringing the bell, and I thought maybe it was a family member.

PLEASE LEARN ENGLISH.

I thought the dude was asking me if I planted the tree in my yard. He wanted to know who held the yard sale yesterday, then proceeded to ask me if I could check if anyone was home when I told him the man next door did. Uhm, creepy? Yes. I said (politely) he could go check for himself and that I was kind of busy at the moment.

And that's the most interesting thing you'll hear from me for months.


----------



## Pure Maniak (Jul 27, 2008)

tattoos are cool and i hate loud mouthed people


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I broke my arm when I was 14.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

As of today, I no longer consider myself human. You may refer to me as "it."


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm getting plastic surgery in september .


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> So I had to answer the door a moment ago because this dolt was excessively ringing the bell, and I thought maybe it was a family member.
> 
> PLEASE LEARN ENGLISH.
> 
> ...


Eeeeeeeek. :eek :afr :um

But the way you told the story was very entertaining. Thank you.  :lol You are funny.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

depression


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

i really hope i never get alzheimer's. scurry ****. really. Hopefully they find a cure soon or something. Must be so hard for these ppl forgetting everything little by little......


my neighbor just (finally) had her car taken off of her cuz she got into an accident and drove away and apparently doesn't remember any of it nor does/did she see the HUGE dent in her car.

Anywho, she has no car now. So I wake up this mornin' to my doorbell ringing. I was thinking, yanno, who the (curse word) could this be? I was all mangled and half alive scrambling for the door. So it was her and she asks me if I can drive her to Eyeland so she can get her new glasses. She didn't even realize our car isn't here right now.  

So I told her that and she's like "okay I'll ask her (talking bout our other neighbor who was obviously not home either - her car wasn't in the lot either).

:cry :cry 

My nan had it too for YEARS before she died. I remember like every day for years all she would say all day was "I want to go home!" and she'd get angry about it too and couldn't understand why everyone was keeping her there and wouldn't take her home. (she was home) Part of me would wonder if she meant her "real" home, yanno, heaven.... :stu 

:cry


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

My heartbeat is really slow; about 8 beats per minute actually. Is this normal?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> I'm getting plastic surgery in september .


Good luck :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> My heartbeat is really slow; about 8 beats per minute actually. Is this normal?


I think you'd be dead. :eek

Well, almost. Heh.

(checked mine, and it was 58)


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

ardrum said:


> refined_rascal said:
> 
> 
> > My heartbeat is really slow; about 8 beats per minute actually. Is this normal?
> ...


Ok I have a confession to make. I am actually a blue whale sending you this message using my lap-top computer in the middle of the north Atlantic.
"But how on earth can a blue whale use a lap-top computer In the middle of the North atlantic?" I hear you cry. Duh! Ever heard of Wi-fi?

Actually in all seriousness, my heartrate is really high. About 90 beats per minute, and all I'm doing is sitting here; it's been really high all day. Maybe it's because I've suddenly stopped taking Propranolol. I had been taking 500mg per day up until Sunday, but I just decided to stop taking it altogether because I didn't think it was doing me any good. Perhaps I was a little hasty?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You had me sold on the blue whale theory. :lol

I have bradycardia, so mine is usually really low. Once it hit 48 during a physical. 58 is pretty high for me (but I'm at stressful work)! Gooooo heart rate! Reach that 60 threshhold!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am starving. I haven't eaten for 8 hours! i CAN'T EVEN THINK STRAIGHT.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm cooking potato bake right now but jeez it takes forever to cook.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting plastic surgery in september .
> ...


Yeah cheers bro. :thanks

Something random erm i secretly listen to Survivor-Eye of the tiger on my mp3 player when i'm at the gym.
(i know how cheesy but Ssh !)lol.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^LMAO^^


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My hair is longer than my fingernails, and fingernails don't grow on my head, which would be weird


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I haven't gotten a PM in 17 years.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im bored


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i'm almost 18 =)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Happy almost birthday!


I have a mole on my right arm.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I can get pretty impulsive. 

But its fun sometimes, so shudda uppa yo moutha. Isn't that a song? Yeah, I think it is. I'll have to google it. I love saying "google", its one of the bestest words ever. Whats cool too is that you can say things like "go google yourself!" 

It was pretty funny when when G.W. referred to it as "the google" haha haah he's a bit of a crappy pres. but he makes for good laughs, that fo' shizzle. I will miss his Bushisms.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm sitting in my new office chair. It's so much more comfortable than the last one I had.

Seriously, I could fall asleep in it.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm eating Gushers.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I threw up the last time I ate gushers (they were grape-flavored), many years ago. Let's just say the long, curvy drive to my brother's university didn't help matters. I got out of the vehicle once we arrived, vomited on the sidewalk of the campus, and then felt fine to go have some lunch. My brother said I was like a typical student there! :rofl :lol


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I sat up really late last night because there were reports of thunderstorms. They never arrived, so I created my own lightning by switching the light on and off really fast. Such fun.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Earlier when I opened my microwave popcorn bag, I said, "I love you popcorn" and made the bag talk (you know how they open..) and reply with "I love you too, Elyse!" in a deep voice I really thought popcorn might have.

However, what I didn't know was that the window was open as I was playing my game of let's make inanimate objects...animate. Is it bad that my only worry was hoping I made the bag's voice sound convincing?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Earlier when I opened my microwave popcorn bag, I said, "I love you popcorn" and made the bag talk (you know how they open..) and reply with "I love you too, Elyse!" in a deep voice I really thought popcorn might have.
> 
> However, what I didn't know was that the window was open as I was playing my game of let's make inanimate objects...animate. Is it bad that my only worry was hoping I made the bag's voice sound convincing?


 :lol

I meow at my cat, but she's animated without my creative assistance.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm just not the same age in my head. And I listen to Rock Band songs so much I might end up with an overdose.
Say it ain't sooooouou DA DA my love is a lifetakerrrr....something like that


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I just printed out a picture of the Toronto skyline, framed it and put it on my desk.

I'm determined to move there. Yes, yes, yes, I will.

Or maybe I'll go to Japan instead. I'm very indecisive. Okay I'll print out a photo of the Tokyo skyline as well.

I guess I just like cities starting with 'To...'


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I can get pretty impulsive.
> 
> But its fun sometimes, so shudda uppa yo moutha. Isn't that a song? Yeah, I think it is. I'll have to google it. *I love saying "google", its one of the bestest words ever. Whats cool too is that you can say things like "go google yourself!" *
> 
> It was pretty funny when when G.W. referred to it as "the google" haha haah he's a bit of a crappy pres. but he makes for good laughs, that fo' rats. I will miss his Bushisms.


 :lol :lol :lol

It's "A Shaddup Your Face!"

[youtube:28ncpdyx]



[/youtube:28ncpdyx]

_...What's a matter you?
Whadda ya think you do?
Why a you looka so sad??
-It's a not so bad!
It's a nice a place!
-Ah, Shaddup a your face!!_

-I'm Italian, so I know!! :lol :kma 

...And I like some of the You Tube comments!! :lol



> go the migrant wogs from italy





> Joe Dolci was a migrant when Australia's population was opening up to a large number of Mediterranean people like him and he is actually serious!
> 
> I used to sing this as a kid.
> 
> UK are still angry at Australia about a song this bad no # 1 for ages. (Then again, they also had a ring tone)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...Speaking of cheesy but irresistible Italian songs -I found this on you tube...

[youtube:32fdjr77]



[/youtube:32fdjr77]

I remember going spastic to this when I was a kid!!! :boogie :boogie :eyes :boogie :banana :banana :yay ...especially when it got increasingly faster and faster!!!!

And yet, I am shocked!!! :eek :eek ...How come the "Lawrence Welks" show misses the lyrics!!! ...It's like they're ripping this off from the Italians! ...They didn't even mention that it was a traditional Italian dance! :bah

(sort of like "Do the Hokey Pokey" ....hey, speaking of which: remember the dirty version of the Hokey Pokey?! :rofl :rofl ...I remember some kids we'd hang out with who were louder than my siblings really going full boar with it :lol ....ah -good times! :yes :mushy )


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I just realized what, more than likely, was the inspiration for "Do the Hokey Pokey" (The Dirty Version)!! :lol :lol

Check out the lyrics ...this is the CLEAN version... :rofl :rofl :b

(Think I shall make it my new signature line  )



> You put your right foot in
> You put your right foot out
> You put your right foot in
> And you ~shake~ it all about.
> ...


...hmmmm???   .... :spit :lol

http://www.stinalisa.com/HokeyPokey.html


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm gonna be the best man at a wedding today :eek 
I might post pics so yall can get a good laugh :troll


----------



## FunBoy (Apr 17, 2008)

When I'm eating turkey, I like it dry. I like all my meats dry. I'm a real texture-type of eater.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

HangNail said:


> I'm gonna be the best man at a wedding today :eek
> I might post pics so yall can get a good laugh :troll


Question: Will you be doin' the Hokey Pokey at the Reception!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> Question: Will you be doin' the Hokey Pokey at the Reception!


heck no! I'm hoping to escape before the reception :duck


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I just cracked open my two fortune cookies. This is what they read:

1) "Your sense of humor will soon cheer up a friend"
2) (and this one's the real kicker) "You are sociable and can get along with anyone"

Yeah, they know me well.

:cry :rain

Even adding '...in bed' to the end of these doesn't make them less depressing or even slightly amusing.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I love it when my parents go out and I'm alone in the house.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I just cracked open my two fortune cookies. This is what they read:
> 
> 1) "Your sense of humor will soon cheer up a friend"
> 2) (and this one's the real kicker) "You are sociable and can get along with anyone"
> ...


...It could be worse...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

If you wonder what's the buzz
well, there is just this bee in my bonnet
and I want to make her hum
I'll stay buzzy trying 'till I've down it

For beauty is in the eye of the beholder
and I ... behold her
She's still resting upon the wrong shoulder
How I wish I could already hold her

Just because...

-GW Sok (The Ex - Bee Coz)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grocery shopping at 10:30pm :lol


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I just cracked open my two fortune cookies. This is what they read:
> 
> 1) "Your sense of humor will soon cheer up a friend"
> 2) (and this one's the real kicker) "You are sociable and can get along with anyone"
> ...


 :lol :hug

I love whoever came up with the idea of adding "in bed" to the end of fortune cookies. Its priceless. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > I can get pretty impulsive.
> ...


 :lol :lol :lol

It's "A Shaddup Your Face!"

[youtube:6kjtsurm]



[/youtube:6kjtsurm]

_...What's a matter you?
Whadda ya think you do?
Why a you looka so sad??
-It's a not so bad!
It's a nice a place!
-Ah, Shaddup a your face!!_

-I'm Italian, so I know!! :lol :kma 

...And I like some of the You Tube comments!! :lol

:lol

Yes! I found it today on YouTube. I actually put it as my song on my MySpace. :lol I've listened to it a bazillion times earlier today. Its so much fun to sing. :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I get a little nervous doing this stretch in the park, considering my shorts are about 1/3 the size of this girl's. I also get a strange sense of pride at how flexibly I can do this:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One has to be careful not to spread too far or boys get injured!
I started restretching my hamstrings after I heat cramped my left one a few weeks ago. The pain is completely gone, but I now completely understand the reasoning behind baseball's disabled list. It preserves the player's physical health.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> One has to be careful not to spread too far or boys get injured!
> I started restretching my hamstrings after I heat cramped my left one a few weeks ago. The pain is completely gone, but I now completely understand the reasoning behind baseball's disabled list. It preserves the player's physical health.


I once had some sort of weird groin pull injury that hampered me big time. I think it happened when I was running in the autumn on wet, fallen leaves (slippery!!!!). Stay safe!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I like to eat barbecue sauce with a lot of things...


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Earlier when I opened my microwave popcorn bag, I said, "I love you popcorn" and made the bag talk (you know how they open..) and reply with "I love you too, Elyse!" in a deep voice I really thought popcorn might have.
> 
> However, what I didn't know was that the window was open as I was playing my game of let's make inanimate objects...animate. Is it bad that my only worry was hoping I made the bag's voice sound convincing?


HAHA Made me LOL :lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

stressed


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I used to be able to put my body into the human pretzel position in middle school.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I cannot touch my toes.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

njodis said:


> I cannot touch my toes.


 I cannot see mine :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Since I'm a complete idiot, instead of asking my mom to pick up one prescription HIGHER than my usual one, I asked her to go with the next LOWEST.

Apparently, there's only one contact lens left in the only brand I can wear without seeing pink elephants and running into walls due to blurriness. 

Stupid stupid stupid. Should have just gone with the uni-contact. Hey, I've done it before, it's not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My pain tolerance is way higher than it used to be as a kid.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I dyed my hair a little darker a couple days ago.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I did some yoga today for the first time in what, at least a month. It felt great and was relaxing.

Although I still felt pretty irritable, tired and depressed much of the day. Baaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I have glass stuck in my foot.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> One has to be careful not to spread too far or boys get injured!
> I started restretching my hamstrings after I heat cramped my left one a few weeks ago. The pain is completely gone, but I now completely understand the reasoning behind baseball's disabled list. It preserves the player's physical health.


...I'm not saying anything...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I did some yoga today for the first time in what, at least a month. It felt great and was relaxing.
> 
> Although I still felt pretty irritable, tired and depressed much of the day. Baaaaaaaaaaaah.


I like the "Cat" one the best, Lori. :yes

What's you favorite position? EDIT...I mean: posture? :duck


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I've grown a messy beard, well not much of a beard at that, to go with my messy hair. Need a haircut badly but can't step into a barbershop.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I think it would be fun/funny to grow a massive red-beard, like a pirate! Too bad my job only seems to accept Joe Normal appearances. I think it would be a great exposure exercise otherwise.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I got woke up by my neighbours cat jumping on my bed at like 3am .
Needless to say i was furrreaked out and besides how did the hairy little ******* get their in the first place.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I had a dream about a dear and a dog and some other animals too. I was taking pictures of the dear. My camera wasn't working so well. At one point the dog got loose and went crazy which was scary.

true story


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I had a freaky dream last night too i was in a club and my ex came up to me and started havin a dance off , needless to say i lost but yeah it was bizarre to say the least :con .


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel weird being on SAS in my living room. It's just not right.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

My therapist question me about financial cost about graduate school. I told him around $600 a unit for a 90 unit program.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> I had a freaky dream last night too i was in a club and my ex came up to me and started havin a dance off , needless to say i lost but yeah it was bizarre to say the least :con .


omg! A dance off!! lol! :lol :b


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

It's thundering here. I hate thunder! :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bedtime!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

It's mid-day out here. I'm sweating in the sweltering heat!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm a dedicated member


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I had a dream that I was put down and rejected in the most shameful way my mind could come up with at the time. In other words, it was one of the usual lovely dreams I get.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm so really bored... watching some crappy episode of "The Golden Girls" ...what happend to that show: it was BRILLIANT in the begininning...

IT's 11:12 p.m. here... and, well, I can only wonder...

...and wonder... and wonder some more... _*SIGHHHHHH!*_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I might get my hair cut tonight.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > I had a freaky dream last night too i was in a club and my ex came up to me and started havin a dance off , needless to say i lost but yeah it was bizarre to say the least :con .
> ...


Lol yeah i know how cheesy.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> I haven't gotten a PM in 17 years.


What about me baby?!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm cooler than you are.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > seanybhoy said:
> ...


I love cheesy things. :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I woke up at 4am this morning, hungry as all hell, so I just had two big bowls of Cheerios and a pierogi. That should do it, so now I'm going back to sleep. Tata!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I learning slowly about myself, but it's everyday I'm learning. 

- Gerard


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

My dreams usually include scary animals and I don't know why, because animals hold pretty much no bearing on my thoughts in everyday life.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I made 3 cents in profit today. My lucky day.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

416girl said:


> Oh ****. The other guy just left. Now I'm here all alone and the janitor's gonna get me! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


and she was never heard from again...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have a bad headache.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

My work week is about to end. Time to go hide in my room and and get drunk. :drunk


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I wanna be Hercule Poirot, so I can walk up to people and say things like:

_"Mademoiselle! Excuse me, but where were you on the night of the 15th?!!"
"...But you never took the car that night! In fact you never actually learned how to drive!! ...Instead, you planted your handbag in the car and crashed it! ...Why, you may ask?! -Because it was the perfect alibi!!"_ (heavy French accent)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Isn't Poirot Belgian rather than French? Oooooooooh...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm sick of sexist ****s!


----------



## Bumble Bee (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm a mumbling moron! WOOHOO!..... :sigh


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im dumb


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I want someone to cater to me today.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm a feckin' genius; I just act dumb.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i have an expensive taste


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

i need a pee


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im breathing


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am taking the family to the amusement park tomorrow....again.... thats right! Yeeehaaaww.

Its going to be such a beautiful day that there is no way in hell I'm passing up the chance to go to the park and live it up. Sunny day with very low humidity and a high of 75! I can't wait. :yes

true story


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice ^^^

I'm not funny i'm just stupid.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I want nachos and damnit I'm going to make me some.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm... lost


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I ate too much.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I ate too little today, went about 10 hours without eating anything.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm moody right now and its pissing me off.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Talking to the very cute 18-year old college girl at work today made it move. That's how pathetic I am.


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm totally addicted to tattoos, if i wasn't broke i would have my whole back done


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm visiting ma family right now.
Saturday and Friday are the only days i can visit them without bumping into that ****ing kiddyfiddler excuse for a father of mine.



(sorry for lowering the tone btw)


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

i have no life


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i have a mosquitoes bit now.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've barely been eating anything the past few days.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

scared


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

i have a very accurate throwing arm so if we ever got into a...hit that thing way over there from here i would probably win.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

torlin said:


> i have a mosquitoes bit now.


really? Which bit? 

Whadaya know! I just got my camera lens working again.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I CAN'T STAND Charlie Sheen. 
I get angry/frustrated and want to beat the **** out of him when I see him.
Its just goes right through me. :mum

(now only if he'd stop visiting me so much)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im bored.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

My sis is making dinner for everyone tonight mmmm yummy i lurv indian food.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I love Indian food too.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wasn't on SAS yesterday. Shock! Awe! Gasp!

I think the only time I haven't laughed at a fart/fart joke has been while taking children for bathroom breaks during babysitting.

Otherwise I'm all teehee a fart *giggle*

But I'm very much a lady. 
Yeah.

(This will not be a regrettable post this will not be a regrettable post)

*Something else random about myself, because I know by now you're on the edge of your seat waiting to hear more and all. I ****ing hate starting new pages.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

exhausted


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

i once made out with a pillow..cos i wanted to practice how to kiss before my first kiss...lmao. ok 'once' is an understatement.
im cool...ur jst jealous *rolls eyes*


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I say goodbye's here and end up coming back.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I wish people would stop telling me that they are one of the following mythical creatures:
Vampires
Werewolves
Dragons


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

if i died, it would have the same impact on the world as a very small tree somewhere in siberia dying.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

something good is going to happen in one hour.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm becoming too lazy. Need to start working out.


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

I just saw what may be one of the furthest objects from Earth ever imaged, on the other side of the observable universe. And I was the second person to see it! Kinda cool.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I have a constant uneasy feeling at work.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

matt404 said:


> I just saw what may be one of the furthest objects from Earth ever imaged, on the other side of the observable universe. And I was the second person to see it! Kinda cool.


-That IS cool!! :eek :yes :clap :clap -congrats!!!

(for me, the breakthrough has been to see more than just a few stars out tonight!! ...l live in a big city!)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> if i died, it would have the same impact on the world as a very small tree somewhere in siberia dying.


...I wouldn't underestimate my self too much, in that case, if I were you!!! :no :no

Aparently, once the permafrost in the Northern Hemisphere melts (leaving lost of pot-holes in the earth up north etc) a lot of carbon will be released into the atmosphere.

...just somethin' I learned whilst watching a depressing "We're ALL GOING TO DIE!!!!!!! :afr doccu on 'Global Warming'.

-So there ya go! :b


----------



## not_so_cloudy (Jun 29, 2008)

I eat too much food. like im living for today, this moment like the next moment won't arrive. and i gotta come out of that thought pattern.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ive seen every episode of i love lucy at least 10 times by now. yay for DVDs :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

all i seem to know is pain...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I constantly have scratch marks on me from my "eager to jump on me" kitten.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Apparently some people around here think I'm a devil. Pretty ****ed up if you ask me. I'll just stop coming around here if this is what ppl are saying about me behind my back. 

If anyone has an issue with me or something to say, please come out and say it to me via pm.

I really don't think I should stick around here.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Apparently people around here think I'm a devil. Pretty ****ed up if you ask me. I'll just stop coming around here if this is what ppl are saying about me behind my back.
> 
> If anyone has an issue with me or something to say, please come out and say it to me via pm.


 :con must have been one poster. theres always one. my only issue with you is that youre not single :mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently people around here think I'm a devil. Pretty ****ed up if you ask me. I'll just stop coming around here if this is what ppl are saying about me behind my back.
> ...


LOL thanks, that makes me feel a little better. It could be a fluke. Just that one person thing (I know for sure one person said it but don't know what context they meant or said it in).

I'm probably just getting paranoid. :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

okay now I feel stupid for getting all carried away with it. I'll find out in time what that was all about.

...........


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ i like Kyaa!'s advice better :yes


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

CoconutHolder said:


> okay now I feel stupid for getting all carried away with it. I'll find out in time what that was all about.
> 
> ...........


We're always onnn your side. Stick around for me. Me, me, me. I'm selfish.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My beard hurrts.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Kyaa! said:


> I have been getting weird PM's.


Yeah, sorry about that. I could swear you once said you were into taxidermy. Sorry for getting into detail; oh, and confessing everything about my past as a skinwalker.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Weird PMs are fun, and for the record, all of you are the devil!!! Muahahahah! Muahahaha!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> Apparently some people around here think I'm a devil. Pretty @#%$ up if you ask me. I'll just stop coming around here if this is what ppl are saying about me behind my back.
> 
> If anyone has an issue with me or something to say, please come out and say it to me via pm.
> 
> I really don't think I should stick around here.


A devil but not THE devil? That doesn't sound so bad to me. I was always called a little devil when I was a boy. It's just a word people use to describe someone who's a little mischievous that's all.

I shouldn't let it worry you though.

Now, If somebody called you 'The spawn of Satan' or something similar, that would indeed be a different kettle of fish. I think I've only ever been called that once; mum is such a kidder!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I've got a solid 20 mosquito bites now. I think I see Orion's Belt on my right leg.

In other news, don't leave Coco! We luv you and stuff and stuff. True story!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

We're all ****ing devils, man. This is Hell, man. Stop living in the past, man. Yeah yeah yeahs, the afterlife sucks, man. Especially getting stuck as Demons of SA, man. What did we do in life to deserve this, man. Adios, man. Adidas, man. Snoogy woogy, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Man, man. Yeah, the devil, maam.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel really weird now. With all this attention on me. :um :afr :um

Kyaa's advice is taken, for sure. :yes Thanks, Kyaa.

RR- Yeah, the spawn of satan could be a lot worse. Sorry to hear that. :hug :b 
I said "a devil" but it was "the devil." apparently written jokingly too, sooo.... like I said I think I just got carried away. It was early when I read that and I had just awakened from a night of bad dreams. :stu 
*Thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it :b *

*here's where I make a lame attempt at a joke commonly known*

"They can call me what they want, as long as they don't call me late for dinner."

*Is this thing on?*

Anyway... where was I....

Elyse - :squeeze Thanks and stuff. Sorry about all those bites you got. :hug

Mercurochrome - I don't think I'm going anywhere, all is well.

I love you all to bits. :kiss :squeeze 
*sniffle sniffle*

I got lots of **** to get done around here now, so I'll see you all around later.

true story.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Tired.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

im disapointed with myself


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The trademark I meant in another thread was Liquidaddytm&C2002. I feel like such an idiot.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i need to get a new bed mattress.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

One night last week in L.A. when I had no electricity, I looked at the moon & stars in the backyard. I decided to get a telescope & ordered one a couple nights ago. It's a cheap one but good for the price. I'm looking forward to checking the night sky out.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i have enjoyed meeting Solo.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I am uncharacteristically upbeat today. Could this be the calm before the storm?



torlin said:


> i have enjoyed meeting Solo.


You mean solo from SAS or solo from star wars?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^solo from SAS


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I think I'm constantly given a vote of no confidence at work.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I think I'm constantly given a vote of no confidence at work.


 :squeeze  :sigh :squeeze 

...don't they know: Adam's _the first man_!! :roll :roll :x


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm constantly given a vote of no confidence at work.
> ...


Yeah, but he was a pansy who did what Eve wanted due to being afraid of coming across as weird or different.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I hate using public transport (pet hate).


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm slowly realizing there's more than one creepy guy 'round here.

(Where I live, not SAS)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> Apparently some people around here think I'm a devil. Pretty ****ed up if you ask me. I'll just stop coming around here if this is what ppl are saying about me behind my back.
> 
> If anyone has an issue with me or something to say, please come out and say it to me via pm.
> 
> I really don't think I should stick around here.


Just give me their names and I'll take care of em for ya :mum


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I sweat more than should be humanly possible


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

im a pathetic excuse for a human being


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm not going to work saturday or sunday. i'm going to make the most of it before i go back to school on monday.


oh yes...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I just got fired from work. But I'll have to stay around and train my replacement until End-September when my current contract actually ends.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > ardrum said:
> ...


What? Like this dude...  :lol

[youtube:2vhdkdns]



[/youtube:2vhdkdns]

:rofl


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Slim Shady said:


> I just got fired from work. But I'll have to stay around and train my replacement until End-September when my current contract actually ends.


 :hug :hug ...I know the feeling. -I've been fired twice! And have struggled to work for a few years.

...On the bright side: now I am feeling much better and I reckon I could handle it. (What's my secret: well for me it's medication -Lexapro antideppressants.)

Keep trying and searching and you'll find what works for you..


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> Slim Shady said:
> 
> 
> > I just got fired from work. But I'll have to stay around and train my replacement until End-September when my current contract actually ends.
> ...


Thanks, Elisa!

yes, searching and finding somethig that works; that's the real battle I'll have to focus on now. But I'm not too eager to go into battle as I know all too well that I'm ill equipped for this one. I'll give it a try nevertheless.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

current news: im digging my nose. i hope you are the winner.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Slim Shady said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Slim Shady":36s9kt16]I just got fired from work. But I'll have to stay around and train my replacement until End-September when my current contract actually ends.
> ...


Thanks, Elisa!

yes, searching and finding somethig that works; that's the real battle I'll have to focus on now. But I'm not too eager to go into battle as I know all too well that I'm ill equipped for this one. I'll give it a try nevertheless.[/quote:36s9kt16]

...Seek and ye shall find.

-For me, antidepressants have been the biggest real help that I've gotten thus far. (I take Lexapro, by the way, and most people have only good things to say about it!) ...But it's been an arduous and fairly long battle for me.

...For years I saw medication as 'the last resort' and imagined all kinds of evil effects that it might have on my personality and well being. Also I just had pride: I wanted to deal with it all by my self.

-Now, I wish I had tried it sooner: would of saved me a considerable amount of suffering and pain -not to mention, probably given me more of a life!! ...I'm 30 now: just like that! -I've missed out on quite a lot! :yes :yes :sigh

Still.... on the bright side: if I had not hit absolute rock bottom like I did, I may have continued on with my life "braving it all" -and all the while, not living anywhere near as much as my potential. ...At least this way, even despite all the pain and the crap that I have gone through, I may be able to really live happily from now on...!!!!!!! :idea :stu  ...but it's no use to speculate so much :no :yes :lol

However... it's great that I can go from feeling the most despair I've ever felt before in my lifetime (about 5 months back :b ) ...to a few months later feeling better than I have in more than a handful -several?? :con - years! :yes ... :stu

-So, your guess is as good as mine: so just keep searching round :yes ...even when it's getting real tough :yes :yes .... :squeeze :squeeze :hs


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh I was so sure today was Saturday. Not that it makes much of a difference.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's now been confirmed by random pop-ups that I have an infected computer.
The monitor is awfully yellow, I should have known. I'm kind of afraid to touch it, this thing is freakin _old_. It came from the depths of my creepy basement.

You can't trust anything that comes from there :no


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently some people around here think I'm a devil. Pretty ****ed up if you ask me. I'll just stop coming around here if this is what ppl are saying about me behind my back.
> ...


haha! Thanks homie. If anyone messes with me again, I'll give you names, for sure. :yes 
I got your back too, so you know. :yes 

(I had this original situation taken care of. It was a one person said it - type of thing, and meant it in the opposite way/sarcastically.)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a twin did i ever mention that ?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I can't escape the reality of who and what I am


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I just realised I haven't eaten anything all day.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't have much reason to be happy, but I won't argue with that.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_I regret everything.._


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im bored.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My hands are tingly.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Boy are my dad's farts loud!!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Its 1996 and I just lost my job at the supermarket.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wish I could be normal/act normal, life would be such a breeze.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Drella said:


> I wish I could be normal/act normal, life would be such a breeze.


:ditto

Life would be a lot easier & I could focus on other stuff. I hope this is a blessing in disguise. If it is, it's the best darn disguise ever LOL


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Its 1997 and I smash my head on the punk rock


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

My mind is full of random thoughts. Can't even worry with some focus!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm an emo girl. :eyes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im incredibly bored...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I can do anything when i put my mind to it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Need hydration!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm in love with a stripper.

Not really though.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to downgrade my psp.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> i'm going to downgrade my psp.


ok, that was a waste of money... :bah


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm suffering the Monday morning blues!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> I'm in love with a stripper.
> 
> Not really though.


Whew, you had me worried there...

I made it clear I was just showing you my routine for educational purposes only.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Something's happening in my mind, but I'm not sure if this is about to become a breakthrough or a breakdown.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^hopes its a breakthrough ((hugs))^^




something random about me:
I want to learn all about Reiki and how to do it so I can do it on/to people to help them. :yes


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

My head creaks when I turn it. :um


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

This is my 850th post.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm a clone


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

All the clones of Ancient roaming aroung the forum are confusing me terribly. :eyes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

90% or more of the dreams I remember are negative and bring me down.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> 90% or more of the dreams I remember are negative and bring me down.


What's that in your new avatar??!! :b :lol


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > 90% or more of the dreams I remember are negative and bring me down.
> ...


Yeah! Looks fishy to me!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I need to find work asap seriously.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I wanna sleep now.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't feel so good today. :sigh 

my SA was really bad today.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm looking at jobs -and just got this: "Oh no!" feeling!

...hmmm ...I'll have to shrug it off!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I am feeling extremely anxious for no apparent reason.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

This sucks. I can't let this happen.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I am getting up to two hours of sleep per night less than I was getting last summer.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is jealous of ardrum new girlfriend


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm eating chocolate covered peanuts.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wants to eat


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm going to my friend's house for a play date, and to stare at his girlfriend's butt.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I hope my avatar leads to increased cookie baking and eating.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Getting post gives me anxiety.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I like to put ice cream in the microwave. Not for a long time, but just enough to soften it up just a little bit. I'm weird.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^Thats not weird at all, seriously, I know a lot of people who do that.^^ 

Baaaaby Ruuuuth


umz I'm seriously extremely tired, nauseated, hungry and I feel teary like I wanna cry too. I hope this food is ready soon.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm geeky and nerdy, and have an awesome haircut


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I haven't called or met any of my few friends in over two months.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I feel a sudden kinship with njodis for microwaving ice cream because I do the exact same thing and my family gives me hell for it.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't like ice cream at all. I'm the real weirdo. :sigh


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I feel a sudden kinship with njodis for microwaving ice cream because I do the exact same thing and my family gives me hell for it.


FRIED ICECREAM IS A REALITY!!!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I feel a sudden kinship with njodis for microwaving ice cream because I do the exact same thing and my family gives me hell for it.


Yeah, its much better when its softer. Everyone in my family does it.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I guess I have unfinished business on this planet. For whatever reason I'm still on this godforsaken place.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I need a real job.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:group to the ice-cream-microwaving crew. :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> Perfectionist said:
> 
> 
> > I feel a sudden kinship with njodis for microwaving ice cream because I do the exact same thing and my family gives me hell for it.
> ...


Can I get a "HELL YEAH!"?

Fried ice cream is SUPER DELICIOUS. :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

What about deep-fried oreos? Has anyone else besides me tried them?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> What about deep-fried oreos? Has anyone else besides me tried them?


... :um ... um, sorry, you're alone there Adam!! :b

'member, I'm from A-u-s-t-r-a-l-i-a ...where we don't do things like "deep fry oreos" ( :con :wtf ) ... :rofl


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > Perfectionist said:
> ...


... :lol -I find that funny cos I _totally _ ripped that off of Parliament (yes I am currently obsessed with them :um ) song called "Pro mental **** back wash pyschosis enema squad" (I had to separate the words otherwise it ends up looking like this: ****)

-But yeah: "Fried Ice Cream IS a Reality!!" is just one of the funny lines in the song. ...and, hey, it is kind of funny! :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > What about deep-fried oreos? Has anyone else besides me tried them?
> ...


Well, we have to reclaim our title of "most obese country" somehow! You Aussies have lately become a thorn in our (rather large) sides in this competition! :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > ardrum said:
> ...


 :b ...well, at least we can out shine you in the fat olympics! :kma ...I'm like tired of hearing the US anthem (certainly after watching the swimming! :b ) ...You guys can get the silver!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nooooooooooo my sensitive American ego is shattered......!!! Gold or bust!! [looks for donuts to single-handedly raise the U.S. to the top]


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Time to drive 150 miles. It's too fking hot though outside.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I absolutely, positively hate having to work during weekends.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I look up at the moon and stars (if any are visible) every night before bed.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm lazy.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm not a bad person just not a very good one.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I need new shoes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't understand how I can't sit like normal people and get the urge to throw my feet up in the chair all the time.


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

Polar said:


> I don't understand how I can't sit like normal people and get the urge to throw my feet up in the chair all the time.


I'm the same way, I'm sitting like that now. My feet or knees are always up in the chair with me its like i have to curl up to be comfortable.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm sad.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

brittneyblr said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand how I can't sit like normal people and get the urge to throw my feet up in the chair all the time.
> ...


 :ditto

My brother used to make fun of me because of that :lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I feel like im going mad.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my back itches, so i am scratching it.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Nooooooooooo my sensitive American ego is shattered......!!! Gold or bust!! [looks for donuts to single-handedly raise the U.S. to the top]


 :lol ...sort of like the Simpson's episode where Homer deliberately puts on weight so he can have a disability and work from home! -That was excellent! :clap


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

I've sat at my computer all afternoon highlighting articles, browsing random sites and doing absolutely no work.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Polar said:


> I don't understand how I can't sit like normal people and get the urge to throw my feet up in the chair all the time.


...am the same! -Mostly always sit with my left foot under my but!-when I'm in a chair. ..just is somehow more comfortable :stu


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I look up at the moon and stars (if any are visible) every night before bed.


...oh, but there is ALWAYS the moon and the stars!!!!!! :sigh  :yes :eyes 

























...P.S. I like looking up at the stars, my self! :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i <3 Aussies!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I get made fun of for exercising. It's baffling.

What kind of country is this?? I guess I'm just unacceptable for not sitting on my *** all day while eating McDonalds and watching TV for 8 hours, living vicariously through the "reality" shows.

Sorry, *****es, but I'm running whether you like it or not. So go suck a fat one to convince yourself that you're worth something/are loved. :mum 


Whew...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I have become lazy. Pushing my luck and jumping to conclusions have been the only exercise I've been getting lately!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Whoa! Does my cat smell! ...and it's too hard to wipe his but since he hisses like crazy at me when I try.

...he also insists on sitting on my lap -clawing at my clothes until I pick him up. (don't worry: I've put something to 'insulate' me!)

-Little varmint always gets his way!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> Whoa! Does my cat smell! ...and it's too hard to wipe his but since he hisses like crazy at me when I try.
> 
> ...he also insists on sitting on my lap -clawing at my clothes until I pick him up. (don't worry: I've put something to 'insulate' me!)
> 
> -Little varmint always gets his way!


Sprocket doesn't sit on laps. She considers that to be beneath her... but leaping and wrapping her front cat legs around me isn't.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa! Does my cat smell! ...and it's too hard to wipe his but since he hisses like crazy at me when I try.
> ...


... :lol :b :squeeze ...Sprockette's lovely!! :mushy :yes

P.S. Kimba says "Hello!" -despite that his but really stinks!!! :rofl


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Kimba is a grandfatherly figure to Sprocket.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Kimba is a grandfatherly figure to Sprocket.


...fair enough!  :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Sprocket is about 6 or 7 in people years. :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel different today.

Pensive? Yes, I think so.

No motivation? Yeah, definitely.

Sad, nostalgic? Yeah, a bit of those too.

Content? Yeah a bit of that too.


:stu 


Hold me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I feel different today.
> 
> Pensive? Yes, I think so.
> 
> ...


 :squeeze


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I also have a Zune.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > I feel different today.
> ...


 :thanks :squeeze


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I think too hard


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel like I'm taking on the emotions of 4 people at night.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm taking a Women's Studies class this semester.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't like it when people physically get in my way. Whether I'm out running, at a grocery store navigating with a grocery cart, or in one of those driving situations where people try to cut in front of you by zooming down a "right turn only" lane and then throwing on their left turn signal to cut in front of people who have been waiting patiently.

I really wish I could sometimes just erase everyone until I get where I want to go.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im sad


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I love the 80's. Music that is.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm posting


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I nudge people on MSN then leave, hehehehehe.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I love the 80's. Shoulder pads that is.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^That's not fair


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I crush easily. Like a bug. Being dead.

I have a few real life crushes and a few online crushes. That's a few too many.

I also get jealous easily. Anyone tell me something about themselves, positive or negative, and I'll most likely envy you and be sad.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> I also get jealous easily. Anyone tell me something about themselves, positive or negative, and I'll most likely envy you and be sad.


 :ditto

Seriously no matter who you are I probably envy you for something. You probably won't know what it is, or if you do you won't have a damn clue why. I envy practically everyone for one reason or another.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Mercurochrome said:
> 
> 
> > I also get jealous easily. Anyone tell me something about themselves, positive or negative, and I'll most likely envy you and be sad.
> ...


I'm envious of your shoe collection. See! Always something. Please don't feel bad. :rub Its not your fault that my shoe collection is pathetic.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, my many pairs of flip flops. However did you find out?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Intuition, and psychic jealousy.

If I can't be envious of your floppy shoes, then I'll be envious that you're 18 and female.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hah yeah.

Psychic jealousy, my favourite kind.

I am jealous that you live in Nlykntra.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I had to get my feet all chopped up because my podiatrist said I was a mutant.

(OK, that's a bit of an exaggeration in regards to "chopped up," but he did call me a mutant.)


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't know how to drive a car. But I drive my motorbike like I were Rossi or Stoner.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I have the most ****ed up dreams sometimes. 

Oh, and I hallucinate at night.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Um, I have an eerie feeling my last words will be be "_Look, I'm Spiderman!_"


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I can't sleep! ugh.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Ally said:


> I can't sleep! ugh.


 Me neitherrrr. :hug


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I spent the weekend at a clothing optional camp.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm up at 3:00am..fun times..


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> Mc Borg said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up at 3:00am..fun times..
> ...


 :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:ditto


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Mugabe was jeered at and booed today!! -I'm so happy to see it!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's raining and I have to be out in it. Three times.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

in the three years ive been working here i have not called in sick once and only left early due to illness once


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

nubly said:


> in the three years ive been working here i have not called in sick once and only left early due to illness once


Impressive. Quite impressive.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

phone is ringing but im too anxious to pick it up...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

One time, when I was younger, I put regular dish soap in the dishwasher by mistake. I only realized there was an issue when the soap bubbles started squirting out of the sides of the door and onto the floor.

I'm sooooooooo smart. It was pretty funny, though. :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

........................


----------



## hey80 (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm bored and am considering going out for a walk to freshen my head up a little bit.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

hey80 said:


> I'm bored and am considering going out for a walk to freshen my head up a little bit.


welcome to :sas


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> I have the most ****ed up dreams sometimes.
> 
> Oh, and I hallucinate at night.


I had ****ed up dreams last night. It involved a movie theater, police officers, drug deals in the theater, and finding yourself naked.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > in the three years ive been working here i have not called in sick once and only left early due to illness once
> ...


well its either a dull life at home doing nothing or a dull life at work earning money


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I did yoga today for the first time in over a month. Felt great. Man was I getting tight, especially in my lower back and my right inner thigh.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I want to do both pilates and yoga in the winter, alternating the days for 6 days a week total between them.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Everytime I nap during the day (uhm, when else would you nap?) I feel strange afterwards. More alert, yet no energy. Hmmm flashbacks of high school.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

nubly said:


> Smooth_Orange_Crush said:
> 
> 
> > nubly said:
> ...


_I AM THE SAME WAY!!!! I haven't called in sick in about 5 years and there were many times where I could have but I feel guilty.. Alot of people call in sick when they arent really sick and I feel like if I call in that everyone knows that I am not sick... or if i am really sick they wont beleive that I am... I feel rediculous calling in, I feel like my boss thinks I am lying... i'm too paranoid... _


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im on the computer.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm posting on SAS right now.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't get it. :mum


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I thought it was an hour later when I woke up this morning.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my stomach is growling at me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I need a motivation boost while at work.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im sad


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm ****ing hungry. Cussing is completely necessary at the present time because there is _no ****ing food in the house._


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i have over 13,000 comic books. and id say i havent read about 20% of them. yea im a geek


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm lacking motivation to get any work done today.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I think I may be the only one of my kind.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I love hacky sack.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I need a sign if i'm to continue ma struggle.


----------



## Calamity (Jul 28, 2008)

My cat's name is Calamity. :b


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nubly said:


> i have over 13,000 comic books. and id say i havent read about 20% of them. yea im a geek


thats a LOT. Thats a small fortune, id sell them.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't want to be like my father who sits in front of the computer whole day but I can't seem to resist , because I'm watching anime ,playing games and posting at this forum


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I should be sleeping! I'm gonna be messed up tomorrow.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Ally said:


> I should be sleeping! I'm gonna be messed up tomorrow.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i cant sleep


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I spoke in front of a room of people today and survived.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Hold that thought, it might end up in the triumphs thread in about a week.

New random thing, my dog is stuck in one of those plastic cones and it's like 99% sad and 1% funny.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> New random thing, my dog is stuck in one of those plastic cones and it's like 99% sad and 1% funny.


Try dropping a few doggie chocs into the plastic cone and see if that evens thing up a bit.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> Perfectionist said:
> 
> 
> > New random thing, my dog is stuck in one of those plastic cones and it's like 99% sad and 1% funny.
> ...


 :lol :lol awww

They just don't want to leave it alone. I have to have an ultrasound, to check out my thyroid? I guess two blood tests weren't enough. All because my doctor said it felt a little swelled but "that could just be muscle". Well get your grubby hands off my muscly neck then, doc. And I miss a pyschologist appointment for it. ****ers.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I like to repeatedly bang my head against the headrest on my chair. :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I had a dumbass Drive-thru SA moment the other day at the Dunkin' Donuts drive thru. 

I couldn't for the life of me figure out the correct lingo for a donut that had chocolate on top of it. I knew it wasn't chocolate glazed because I had tried that lingo once and WOW did it ever **** up my whole order and confuse everyone around me. It was bad.

Okay so this time I couldn't figure it out again so I go up and say "I'd like 2 donuts with chocolate on top."
She says something unaudible.
I say "Excuse me?"
She says unaudible words again.
I say "I'm sorry, what was that?"
She says the unaudible words to me once again.
I start to get flustered and feel my face burning and say
"Um, I'm sorry can you repeat that again?" feeling really stupid.
She says "Chocolate frosted donuts!?!?!?" very loudly and clearly this time.

Me: "Yes, chocolate frosted donuts."

dangit!

:doh :bah

I, from now on, will never forget that they are called "chocolate frosted donuts." Hopefully, anyway. :um


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i got something in my teeth


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I really need to pay more attention to what colours I'm buying. Well, I suppose different _shades_ of blue are alright. Epic shopping fail.

Why does this always happen?


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I just bought all three seasons of Kung Fu. I went to watch the first disc of the first season and it is a mislabeled second disc =/


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am confused and slightly hurt but mostly just confused.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Killer headache...absolute betch.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Faithless said:


> I find the combination of ketchup and Helman's mayonnaise to be a good dipping sauce for perogies.


Add pickle relish and you literally have Thousand Island dressing!!!!

little known fact


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I feel like crap even when I eat healthy


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Life dealt me Seven Deuce... offsuit.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Polar said:


> Life dealt me Seven Deuce... offsuit.


...and here comes the flop:

7-7-2...cheer up!

Turn:2

River:Q

Life turns over 2-2 for 4 of a kind.

Life is a b****.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a mark on my leg where my 'friend' stabbed me with a pencil when we were eight years old.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^ heh, no. He's not my friend anymore either. The last I heard he was doing rather well in the world of darts! That's no joke by the way, it's absolutely true.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> I have a mark on my leg where my 'friend' stabbed me with a pencil when we were eight years old.


Nice. My brother stabbed me in the hand with a pencil when i was 10 cos i wouldn't let him copy my work at school. What a dick, the lead/graphite is still in my palm to this day.
And no hes not my friend or a dart player.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just kicked a plastic cup...on accident! D:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My toes are freezing. Socks and slippers and still nothing. ****ing circulation.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

shyguy246 said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > Life dealt me Seven Deuce... offsuit.
> ...


Wait, Five 2s in a deck? Life is clearly a cheater and is for sure a *****.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

:lol ^^ My math sucks today, but yeah, would you be surprised? That's how life rolls.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

^that wasn't such a bad question!

I've always been extremely passive and escapist. When I was around 4 years old, I told my family that I wanted to go live in a drawer for the rest of my life and not come out


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

My work never ends.







NEVER.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I dread going to work each day.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

90'S/80'S Pop music reminds me of a time in my life when i was most happiest.
I know what a sad ***.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am a figment of your imagination.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My concentration span sucks.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I just ran 3 miles in 21:20.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

It turns out I'm even more terrified of spiders than I thought. :afr


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just threw a fat kid...now my back hurts! D:


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

I can't stand it when the stickers on used books don't come off with a fingernail. The really bad part is when I'm distracted and end up trying to peel them off anyway, instead of putting soap on the cover to scrub the damn things off. I then end up marring a perfectly good book cover with an unsightly 4 centimeter tear. That makes me feel like such a fool. If I had just waited a few minutes until I could really concentrate, then I would've had a pristine, good as new paperback instead of this unsightly thing. :sigh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Faithless said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> > It turns out I'm even more terrified of spiders than I thought. :afr
> ...


I don't want to talk about it. Seriously. It was bloody huge.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I believe in ghosts.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm 33 years old and I'd rather eat shredded wheat than Frosted Flakes.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't believe in Ghosts.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I had to go out without showering today. :no I'm going to now.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I ate the whole thing, and I'm sicker than a dog (Name it, I ate it, all sugar) and I see the dentist tomrrow, lets hope we don't hurt each other;-)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I've had one meal today and I don't feel hungry. Like at all :stu


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I believe in goats.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Once again I'm in that sleeping schedule where I wake up to dinner.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Lots of good changes happening.

um.. starting walking which I'll do 3 days a week.
Got a new pooter that is pretty kick ***. The screen is friggen huge and the keyboard is fun and stuff to type on.

Have the car during the day to do lots of more stuff now during the day.

Now when is this effin' heat and humidity going to go the hell away?
Go!
Be gone!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I *heart* sleep


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

-i have long hair.
-i use burts bee's milk and honey body lotion.
-i use nivea face wash.
-i use pantene pro v shampoo and conditioner.
-i chew gum
-i have a bottle of gorilla glue.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> -i have long hair.
> -i use burts bee's milk and honey body lotion.
> -i use nivea face wash.
> -i use pantene pro v shampoo and conditioner.
> ...


I've got a book of matches. I've got a can of kerosene. I got some bad ideas, involving you and me.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mr. Orange said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > -i have long hair.
> ...


baby, i'm never gonna give you up. i'm never gonna let you down, never gonna run around and desert you, never gonna make you cry, never gonna say goodbye, never gonna tell a lie and hurt you.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> Mr. Orange said:
> 
> 
> > ANCIENT said:
> ...


Awwwh thanks darlin'! I didn't know you cared. :kiss :love


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I can't seem to ever learn.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

long story short, i have SA.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I do nothing but procrastinate. I have a War and Peace length tome to write, but I'm sitting here with you guys. Nude. Covered in jam. Etc.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am a huge waste of a person.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I am a huge waste of a person.


You aren't huge. :spank


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

A huge _waste_...of a person


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> A huge _waste_...of a person


I'm gunna punch you...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No see, punch-in-a-box was my idea - that I stole, but still.
And you wouldn't :sus


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Changing my email address was the highlight of my day. :|


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> No see, punch-in-a-box was my idea - that I stole, but still.
> And you wouldn't :sus


I would, if you keep insulting someone I care about!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > No see, punch-in-a-box was my idea - that I stole, but still.
> ...


 :squeeze


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> -i have long hair.
> -i use burts bee's milk and honey body lotion.
> -i use nivea face wash.
> -i use pantene pro v shampoo and conditioner.
> ...


Weird. I have each of these things in common with you. I love the way burts bees smells and I normally hate perfumed things. I have a bottle of gorilla glue permanently spilled and stuck to the bottom of my hardware drawer along with a hammer.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Drella said:


> I do nothing but procrastinate. I have a War and Peace length tome to write, but I'm sitting here with you guys. Nude. Covered in jam. Etc.


Damn why didn't you invite me. You know I'm always down for a nude study sesh. :mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> Mr. Orange said:
> 
> 
> > ANCIENT said:
> ...


 :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I love eggs, from my head down to my legs
scrambled or fried, or even on the side,
I love eggs...for breakfast or lunch,
dinner or brunch..it's the incredible, edible, egg.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I hate eggs.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I HATE HUMIDITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AHHHHHHHHHHH


OMG ITS HOT AND HUMID AND SUCKY AND IT SUCKS.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Women ! Never Happy.


My heads spinning i'm such a lightweight.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I get discouraged when I hear ignorant comments like this one:



> Sounds like the above for Obama are the DEM dumbs that want a Muslim religion for the whole world and Christian Religion gone. He is not truly an Amercian he is a half-breed of foreign countries. He would not be LOYAL TO USA he doesn't even like white people I heard him say that on TV. White people that vote for Obama you will be lucky if you have a job later on because the black minority is going to take over and heaven help us.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Solo said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > A huge _waste_...of a person
> ...


Hahaha yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I've been awake since 3am and need a shower in a bad way.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I have the hardest time making decisions.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've had a great morning so far! Lots of exercise bright and early, healthy breakfast... damn it's unbelievable how that makes me feel!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I can't handle staying up all night anymore. I've just wasted the day sleeping. I wanted to actually go somewhere today as well. :mum


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I was hospitalized for a month with severe influenza when I was 8 years old. The kid that I had to share the hospital room died one night.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think I just went temporarily insane.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I remember uncontrollably giggling yesterday when I took Xanax. Then I woke up this morning, fully clothed on my bed.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I need some Xanax.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

SA is cramping my style :sigh


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My knee hurts because of my clumsiness.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Polar said:


> My knee hurts because of my clumsiness.


 :drunk 


I'm such an asshat that I get pissed off when my *free episodes *of prison break load slowly.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > My knee hurts because of my clumsiness.
> ...


Actually I was sober when I bumped my right knee into the radiator. And just as sober when I managed to bump my other knee into the same goddamn thing 5 minutes later. :blush

I didn't know a new season of Prison Break had started. Thanks for the heads up. :b


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm not wearing a shirt.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm wearing a shirt.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im not wearing a shirt


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm back at work after two weeks' leave. Work sucks!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm wearing a shirt.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Now I AM wearing a shirt


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think shirts are awesome, on or off.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I am still wearing a shirt.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my t-shirt has the levi's logo on the front.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have two different size ears. whenever i wear earphones the one on my left ear always falls off.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm a ninja on Pluto.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

^ I thoroughly enjoy that photo.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I want to go home, but no... I have to stay here late.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Randomness/ unpredictability is killing me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm a paranoid wreck.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That picture scares the [email protected] out of me :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm craving bacon.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i often exhale after i inhale..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is my 26,700th post. :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow, and I got to see it while it was current.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So this thing came in the mail earlier, about some type of paint. And it was all SCRATCH HEREEE so I tried to, and couldn't. Apparently the point was that this particular type of paint is just that awesome it doesn't scratch easily. Tardfaces. I actually thought I had a chance at winning something and there I was scratching the unscratchable. Thanks. Too bad that wasn't the actual paint, I bet it would have scratched off real nice.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> So this thing came in the mail earlier, about some type of paint. And it was all SCRATCH HEREEE so I tried to, and couldn't. Apparently the point was that this particular type of paint is just that awesome it doesn't scratch easily. Tardfaces. I actually thought I had a chance at winning something and there I was scratching the unscratchable. Thanks. Too bad that wasn't the actual paint, I bet it would have scratched off real nice.


Yeah, give me an extremely sharp knife and we'll test that company's claim. :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I hate it when dogs bark at me when I'm walking by. Its like they do it RIGHT when I'm on the road/sidewalk next to them. It ALWAYS scares the **** outta me and ruins my flow. (I have a very sensitive startle reflex). 

They can't start barking when I'm a couple feet away to give me warning :stu , or better yet DON'T BARK AT ALL, dangit. :mum


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm going to have 6000 posts soon :eyes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

HOORAY FOR YOUR 6000TH POST!! 

CELEBRATE GOOD TIME, COME ON!

:yay


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> HOORAY FOR YOUR 6000TH POST!!
> 
> CELEBRATE GOOD TIME, COME ON!
> 
> :yay


 :lol

:yay :clap :yay

earned my Bagde of Addict..er - I mean Honour. Yes, honour.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I slept at 2 am yesterday.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I am in Hershey, Pennsylvania.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> I hate it when dogs bark at me when I'm walking by. Its like they do it RIGHT when I'm on the road/sidewalk next to them. It ALWAYS scares the @#%$ outta me and ruins my flow. (I have a very sensitive startle reflex).
> 
> They can't start barking when I'm a couple feet away to give me warning :stu , or better yet DON'T BARK AT ALL, dangit. :mum


OMG me too lol I hate that! I also have a sensitive startle reflex.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

My right eye is swelling up i dunno why it was kinda blue when i woke up this morning and it just keeps getting sorer and sorer if sorer is even a word. Aww man i'm so clueless.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That sucks Sean, i wonder what could help.

I finally understand social intelligence for it shows in school and volunteer work.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Been awake since midnight til now (1pm), and most probably will be til next day. But then that's just normal for us, lol


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Dry eye syndrome is back. I can't even blink without feeling a little pain in the eyes. Need to apply eye-drops constantly. It really sucks.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I feel like I've wasted a loooot of time, and now I want to go back and start over with a new bachelor's degree. :sigh


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

^^ Exactly what I feel. You read my mind there Adam, except that I didn't finish my first degree and dropped out after three years.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I think that grits are a very underrated food.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I need to eat more!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Post something random about yourselfReport this post*

It's 4:20.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i could like eat some food right about now.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

torlin said:


> i could like eat some food right about now.


Is it because it was just 4:20? Gettin the munchies torlin?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mr. Orange said:


> torlin said:
> 
> 
> > i could like eat some food right about now.
> ...


no orange man, its 1:32pm and i haven't eaten yet today.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I was diagnosed with agoraphobia today.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I kind of wish I wouldn't wake up after I fall asleep here in less than 30 minutes...


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

I LOVE CHEESECAKE AND DARK CHOCOLATE!


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

my initials spell out T.I.E 



And I crave John Lennon sun glasses!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My initials spell out ECM. Uhm, which means nothing. But my first & last is ME backwards :stu 

I wanna take 4 klonopin today and just sleep or something.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

no hot water again this morning. :mum


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I am pretty tired. Nap might be calling my name.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my legs are shaking side to side.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I should be doing something else. I don't know what... but I should....


----------



## folightning (Sep 17, 2008)

i can't whistle

and when i sit down i am constaly bouncing my legs up and down


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I am easily distracted.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm going to bed in approximately 10 minutes.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im bored.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm going to bed in approximately 10 minutes.


 :ditto

Good night.


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

I Like Huskies


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

My favorite color is orange. Surprise, surprise!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Scratch what I posted yesterday. _Today_ I want to just take 4 klonopin and sleep.
Also, I'm pretty sure I'm going to say something I'll regret within the next few hours.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i used baby lotion today.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Most often I don't get things done until the last minute.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

There is bread in my house but no peanutbutter. There is cereal in my house but no milk. Syrup, but no waffles. Breakfast chances do not look good.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm fat.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I've never seen the movie Titanic and I dont like Hawaiin pizza.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I can be quiet fiery at times.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is my 27,000th post


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> This is my 27,000th post


 :clap


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im an insomniac


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im exhausted


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I hate requesting vacation, which requires collecting a billion signatures. I love the actual vacation though... The push and pull of incentives is intense...


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i am at this moment full of pancakes and bacon


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have an interview tomorrow and I'm not sure I'll make it.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I have an interview tomorrow and I'm not sure I'll make it.


Good luck Elyse!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thankyou Bryan, gonna need it. 
This job is serious business. I didn't know it would be so detailed! Well, I made it through my last one without dying so this time I'll find a way too.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I have an interview tomorrow and I'm not sure I'll make it.


Awesome, best of luck with that! What do you mean by drying though? And I'm guessing going on disability didn't work out?

Sorry, I'm being nosey, you don't have to answer that. Just wanted to say good luck. It makes me nervous even imagining I have job interview tomorrow, lol.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Toscy said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I have an interview tomorrow and I'm not sure I'll make it.
> ...


 :lol I meant _dying._ Yeah, I'm full of klonopin. Typos are going to happen. Thanks for the luck! I decided that in my position disability isn't the right road to take. So I'm going to try to actually work. I apologize if I make no sense. I'm in la-la land right now.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have about 25 movies that I've never watched.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a level 2 warning on this site.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

njodis said:


> I have about 25 movies that I've never watched.


Movie marathon at njodis's house? opcorn


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I dunno, man. My mom said I'm not allowed to play with people with level 2 warnings.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ :lol

My feet are cold. Also, I haven't eaten in like 12 hours.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Mr. Orange said:


> I have a level 2 warning on this site.


me too :b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sick


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

My left arm is double-jointed. I can bend it backwards so it looks dislocated (this is my sole party trick).


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i something something and stuff


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mr. Orange said:


> I have a level 2 warning on this site.


holy ****ing ****! how the **** did you get 2 mother ****ing **** points? that ****ing blows, man. sorry to hear that.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have one warning point...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have no warning points. :eyes :nw 

anywho there was something else I was gonna say too...

Oh yeah, GOOD LUCK ELYSE! :yes :yay


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I left work after only three hours tonight because of depression


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

jchildr said:


> I left work after only three hours tonight because of depression


 :hug


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I get a starbucks mug from most of the cities I visit.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Last night, I saw a shooting star.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> GOOD LUCK ELYSE! :yes :yay


You peoples luck paid off :yes


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ did you get the job?

how do you know what level warnings you have? i received a warning a few days ago. i think ive been banned from this site twice :|


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

nubly said:


> ^ did you get the job?


Yes 
viewtopic.php?f=58&t=43346&start=2175


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

What are warning points?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I GET SO DISTRACTED WHEN ITS TIME TO DO DISHES!

I CAN NEVER JUST STAY THERE THE WHOLE TIME AND DO IT ALL AT ONCE. 

I LEAVE AT LEAST 3 TIMES OR MORE.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ardrum said:


> What are warning points?


Thats what what you get when you do something cool on the board like talk about something that rhymes with "pecks>" or post a naughty picture........... I guess the amount of points = how many times you were warned OR how badly/cool your thing was that gave you a warning.

I'm not 100% sure tho. just guessing cuz I have no warnings. :stu


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

My back is destroyed


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so stupidly happy right now, someone's gonna get annoyed.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ShyFX said:


> My back is destroyed


 :hug

Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey, thanks for caring....feeling much better today.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've been in my job for 15 months, and only now are they thinking about giving me some training.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I think I might fall off the face of the planet.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm inexperienced with most things.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Polar said:


> I'm inexperienced with most things.


 :ditto


----------



## folightning (Sep 17, 2008)

I weigh 150 pounds


----------



## vicarious_sn (Sep 23, 2008)

I have counted to infinity... twice! lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am friends with a comedian on MySpace with whom I may be seeing do a stand up on Oct 25. I hope I can go to the show. Anyway, I told him how nice he is, because he is, and that I put him on my "top friend" list. (yeah yeah I'm a dork but whatever). So he wrote back asking if I'd mind putting up a video and/or a banner to help him advertise his upcoming special on Comedy Central. He even offered to send me a signed photograph.

What a super nice fella. awesomeness. I wonder if I'd get to meet him if I made it to that show. I doubt it though........

true story.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I am getting sick. Again. My voice is squeaky and almost gone. :yay

I think we're getting a Quarter horse. Another :yay


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I am going to see Gwar, and I am going to be killed by the crowd. R.I.P. Drella, 1985-2008.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Drella said:


> I am going to see Gwar, and I am going to be killed by the crowd. R.I.P. Drella, 1985-2008.


lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I LOVE IT when my 2 year old daughter, Camryn calls me "mom mom". I LOVE IT.

For instance, she asked for more milk, I gave it to her and she says "Thank you, mom mom." in her sweet little voice.

So I say "Your welcome, Cam Cam."

I LOVE MY KIDS!!!!

My son, Evan, 4, right now is just SUPER EXCITED about a "Cars" umbrella we got him yesterday. heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Yeah yesterday I took him to PRE-K and it was raining a little... and he didn't have an umbrella. He walks in and says to his teacher "I don't have an umbrella." and has been asked about getting one that whole day. He need one anyway so we got him out last night for one and he's been playing with it all day. He wants it to like constantly rain now so he can use it. :lol He thinks its the coolest.


:mushy


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Drella said:


> I am going to see Gwar, and I am going to be killed by the crowd. R.I.P. Drella, 1985-2008.


If I were you, I'd coat my entire body in a non-nutritive cereal varnish for easy post-show cleanup.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think I need a haircut again.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I want to get drunk.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Mr. Orange said:


> I want to get drunk.


Me too.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm gettin tipsee


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My PC has been on for 5 days 16 hours apparently. It needs turning off.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I just sneezed and it was fantastic.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I lost my sneeze last night. It was tragic.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I smell nice right now.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The Champions League theme tune makes the hairs on my neck stand up.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I really love some of the old 50s music.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

my rats have mites. =(


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I have significant doubts I'll live to see age 30.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I have significant doubts I'll live to see age 30.


 :con

I'm never gonna score!! :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I start work today.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> I think I need a haircut again.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > I think I need a haircut again.


 :ditto


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I feel like i was born into the wrong family.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't think I've ever actually said this but... I hate having social anxiety.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This was my favourite song in, like, grade 9.

[youtube:bcc1kt5t]FiB_s1gzsaA[/youtube:bcc1kt5t]


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm really sick and have three midterms in three days.

I need some soup and rest. And I can't have either.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I need some confidence


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i very rarely kill people


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

so so depressed


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

You on meds ? ^^


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I've been drunk every night this past month and see no signs of stopping.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

mserychic said:


> I've been drunk every night this past month and see no signs of stopping.


 :ditto


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> You on meds ? ^^


I am, thanks for asking. Feeling better now after sleeping all day.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm keeping these movies cuz they're all past the due date.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a huge Latin test tomorrow. Like 10% of my grade huge.

*dies*


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> I have a huge Latin test tomorrow. Like 10% of my grade huge.
> 
> *dies*


Good luck!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I keep a shottie by the shower just in case you wanna shoot me while I'm ****tin'.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I play classical guitar.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm proud to say that i bought a dvd. i don't remember the last time i did this. sure, it was only $1.25 plus $4 shipping, and the only reason i bought it was because i coun't find it anywhere to download it from. at least i can say i'm the proud owner of a "melvin goes to dinner" dvd.

btw, great movie. i should get it sometime this week.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I'll try food and beverages multiple times even though I know I won't like it, just to give it another chance.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

just got over the flu, and now I'm having a nasteh, nasteh dry cough. hate it!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

it was 4th grade. there was a girl that always picked on me and on this certain day her weapon of choice was spit wads. me being the shy kid that i was, i didn't do anything. i was just taking one hit after another right to the face. after the last ounce of dignity i had was gone i started crying and went to tell the teacher, who was a substitute that day. i don't know why i remember this more than i do the whole ordeal, but when i got close to the teacher he had a huge bush of hair coming out of his ear (i only saw one, but i'm pretty sure the other one was just as bad). i was like a deer caught in headlight, as a kid i didn't think such a thing was possible.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> I'll try food and beverages multiple times even though I know I won't like it, just to give it another chance.


awww thats cute. 

I do that with people too much. Give them too many chances.
Well, used to do that. All those bad apples are gone now. Thank you, Jesus.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I HEREBY REVIVE THIS THREAD!

MUWAHAHAHAAA!


I've been feeling talkative lately. I like having conversations.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

My left elbow hurts for some reason.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I really like my new avatar.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't smell very bad right now.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

-i'm going to see yngwie malmsteen in two days! i expect it to be a religious experience.

-i'm expecting something in about 8 months (i think, maybe less (don't kill me!)) . i wonder what it's going to be? 

-i have long hair.

-i need sleep

-i need to run

-i have a test tomorrow.

- i don't know why i'm still typing?

- i should probably stop now.

-oh, i've been working more. weeeeee!

-i go to school.

-i play guitar. not classical, though. i don't know why mc borg plays that music?

-i'll probably go get some food later. i don't know what though. i'll let her pick, since she is eating for two now. ****, two against one is not fair! meh, it'll be on my side soon! D:<

-why am i still writing?

-tomorrow i go to school at 7am and i'll be home at 12pm. that should give me a few hours of sleep.

-i have a bat under my bed. it's black.

- i think i'll go for that food after this post and maybe one more.

-i have rubber cement.

-i am getting hungry.

- **** you!

-i have long hair.

-i love muscle cars

- i think i'll stop now.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

tomorrow...

[youtube:r7yo4gfa]tZHZQ2Y9g0g[/youtube:r7yo4gfa]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> i play guitar. not classical, though. i don't know why mc borg plays that music?


Classical guitar isn't a type of music, it's a type of guitar.. :con but yeah, I play electric too =P

Yngwie sucks btw :b

Kidding :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> Yngwie sucks btw :b


:twisted

yngwie is badass!


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

-I'm wearing black scottish terrior- and _peppermint-patterned pajama pants_ (try saying that five times fast :b )

-Some abnoxious freak keeps knocking on my wall from the next room over

-I should be studying for Friday's biochemistry exam instead of being on here

-I can speak four languages (not all of them fluently, though)

-My hair is frizzy right now from the rain

-I'm scared of cockroaches and spiders :afr



ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> I don't smell very bad right now.


bravo :boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

For the first time this year, I failed in trying to break my best 5K time this year. I totally died in the last mile, finishing in 20:57 (10 seconds slower than this year's best).


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I should be sleeping. Glad I'm awake though.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my hair is marinating in its own oils.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Apparently I'm going to a Wii party tomorrow night. And I was invited by my friend to come because her female friend has a brother who wants to find a girl to date, so there'll be lots of bachelorettes there including myself. But hey, I'm just there for the Wii. :eek



ANCIENT said:


> my hair is marinating in its own oils.


that's an interesting way of putting it :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> my hair is marinating in its own oils.


dude, thats foul. :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> Apparently I'm going to a Wii party tomorrow night. And I was invited by my friend to come because her female friend has a brother who wants to find a girl to date, so there'll be lots of bachelorettes there including myself. But hey, I'm just there for the Wii. :eek


GOOD LUCK! Hope you have a good time.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ME:

Okay well I did lots today. Lots of cleaning and straightening up which is good. I decided to go out on the porch in between cleaning to catch some rays because its freaking beautiful outside. For reals, the sun is shining, the trees are colorful and its like in the low 70's or something.

Anywho I was standing there for what, like ten minutes at the most and my face is burning. WTF? I've been having sun... it hasn't been long since I have... like maybe a couple days (it was cloudy and/or rainy)... maybe I stayed longer than I though. hmm. dunno.

Anywho #2, I dunno if its allergies or what but my right eye is all ****ed up. This happens to me sometimes. It gets super blurry and irritated. I took an antihistimine already today but its still mucked up. Maybe from the sun? I don't know.

Okay thats it, now I will finish my beef stew, shower and head out on this lovely day for I gots things to do.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> SadRosesAreBeautiful said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently I'm going to a Wii party tomorrow night. And I was invited by my friend to come because her female friend has a brother who wants to find a girl to date, so there'll be lots of bachelorettes there including myself. But hey, I'm just there for the Wii. :eek
> ...


Thank you CoconutHolder  I hope your allergies and eye get better!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

THANKS!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > my hair is marinating in its own oils.
> ...





CoconutHolder said:


> dude, thats foul. :hug


what!? i just didn't wash my hair last night, and it was a little oily this morning. and i just finished running so now i definitely have to wash it... like now. ugh, long hair is sooo hard to take care of.

btw, good luck with that wii party, SadRosesAreBeautiful. sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I suffer from moodswings. Not Cool :no 
I listen to waaaaay too much R&b anyone would think i'm gay.
I get bored easily "twiddles thumbs and rolls eyes".
I slept on the floor last night (don't ask)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

one time at work a girl told me the difference between sandals and flip flops. she said "flip flops are the ones that flop when you walk."

i haven't been able to use this piece of information yet.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> SadRosesAreBeautiful said:
> 
> 
> > ANCIENT said:
> ...


THANKS ANCIENT!!  Never played wii before but always wanted to try.

I liked the flip flop story by the way. Sounds like something my sister would say. Makes some sense though.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't want to do the dishes and clean up before I head out.

*says like a spoiled child*
I DON'T WANNA! I DON'T WANNA!

But I'll put on some Billy Idol and do it anyway.

See, even Billy Idol gets it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I took the picture in my avatar. I love taking fall pics.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I have a full, 5-day work week this week. These days that sounds like a death sentence. I'd be so much happier if I didn't have to work there.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

^ :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I deleted Vanilla Ice and Weird Al and Hal Sparks from my MySpace

but I kept Jim Breuer (he's my buddy), Michael Ian Black and Chris Kattan.

I don't think I need more celebs on my list than that. 

But ya never know do ya!! hahahaha

BUUUUUUYAAAA


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

The lunulae (the half-moon-shaped whitish area) of my nails are not visible, except for the one in my right thumb.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im hungry


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I've decorated my desk with Hello Kitty stickers.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

i hate cold feet! (like right now..)


----------



## RealGoneKid (Aug 10, 2008)

Polar said:


> I've decorated my desk with Hello Kitty stickers.


:lol That is just wrong dude.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I woke up tooooo early. 

I'll pay for it later.

I'm already paying for it.

*head hits keyboard*

soooooooooo tired......


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im getting a migraine


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm on probation.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

when i eat pizza i like to peel off the topings and eat them at the end


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my favorite bodybuilder:
frank zane
[youtube:5n9inia0]ws4JA0226w4[/youtube:5n9inia0]

**** you, arnold.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

2 (or more) of these are true:
-i'm attracted to short filipino men. 
-i'm 5'8"
-the occult fascinates me.
-in school i dyed my hair red.
-i almost died once.
-i'm going to be a father.
-my SAS crush is over 30 years old and has less than 1000 posts. she has a great sense of humor.
-i used to throw rocks into the freeway when i was a kid.
-i'm single.
-i'm an alcoholic.
-my gf is a SAS member.
-i'm going to take a long break from SAS (ahaha!(i don't even believe that one))
-i weight 220 lbs.
-i drive a 1986 buick century.
-i suffer from acromegaly.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm wearing new shoes.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Mr. Orange said:


> I'm on probation.


Whaddya do /say wrong ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I just set up an MSN account. 
Dunno why it never dawned on me to set one up sooner oh yeah that nagging b1tch now i remember.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I play guitar.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Every time I wear jeans my legs get cold.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Every time I wear jeans my legs get cold.


I know what you mean. Jeans don't really keep your legs warm when its cold out.

They make these fancy jeans at the Gap for little kiddos and they have warm cotton, jogging pant-like lining in them to keep them warm in cold weather.

I wrote to them telling them they should make them for adults but they didn't listen to my recommendation. :sigh :stu


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Pfft arsehats. 
I would love some of those.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I've seen a picture of him. He's Chinese.

And he plays the tamborine.

Oh, yeah, and occasionally the cowbell.
But only for the rendition of "Don't Fear the Reaper."
I could use more cowbell from him though.

One of my favorite SNL skits. "More Cowbell!"

[youtube:261ziwkk]HTyQbYT36vw[/youtube:261ziwkk]


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

meow meow meow mew mew! (I'm fluent in kittie)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ rawr


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

meow


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

im a 6'0" white kid who can dunk on a regulation size basketball hoop, but i stopped playing basketball for a team in 7th grade


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm cold 

My house is gonna be like this for months now, and it's only getting worse.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I haven't yet found the smilies I'm just taking educated guesses before I go find that post about them again :eyes

Also, I have to get up at 5 tomorrow and am not looking forward to it.

Edit: Wednesday, not today. I wish. I'd rather get it over with today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I actually shut my computer off yesterday and left it off till this morning.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

I have a 50 page paper to write this week and I'm reading this thread.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I just ordered some eyeliner from sephora.com


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Next Wednesday I get to speak with a councillor about employment. So far away. But I found this CD & DVD store where you can sell them your CD's etc. 
I have a bunch my sister didn't want and I don't want either. There's about 24 in my bedroom and a bunch in the basement but i dunno if she wants them or not. I'll check with her first and if not I'm gonna sell them..get rid of some junk in my bedroom and earn some cash. Whoop-dee-doo. I wonder how much I'd get for them?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I just spilled ma coffee ops


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

416girl said:


> I bought my mother a snazzy, complete with bells and whistles (I think), mucho expensive digital picture frame for her birthday. She... doesn't want it. =/
> 
> "Just get me a gift card from The Bay," she says. :fall


Aww :rub

I'm sure it does look snazzy. With a nice frame


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I do awful things to my body because I pretty much hate the way I look.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omgnoudidnt said:


> I do awful things to my body because I pretty much hate the way I look.


Yr fricken adorable :yes


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I used to write fantasy stories.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I like amphetamines


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I can't recall the last time i had Hot Chocolate.
Not Cool :no


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i've had this little obsession for people and how they look, lately. no one in particular, i just go through a site (just one. and it's mostly artistic pictures) and save the pictures that i like, men and women. there's a certain look that i usually look for. is it healthy? most likely no. could this turn into a bigger problem? it might.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I used to/still do have a fascination with dark and brooding people although most, I find, are not that dark or brooding.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I haven't eaten since yesterday. Morning.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have an evil twin in this town someplace (or so they tell me).


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

My brain hurts.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm tired from a long day at work. i still have to workout my chest, back, abs, and run for an hour. i want to sleep. kill me. now. please.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I just bawled my eyes out for ten minutes in my basement with my head pressed against a pillow. I feel a lot better now.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm cold.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Mr. Orange said:


> I just bawled my eyes out for ten minutes in my basement with my head pressed against a pillow. I feel a lot better now.


:hug


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^That does help sometimes. And it's okay. If I need to cry Ijust let it happen, no more holding back, yuck. On an unrelated note, I'm full of yummy, freshly extracted organic juice. Me and my Champion Juicer...we're gonna be okay afterall. :lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I have come out of the sartorial closet and started pegging my pants again. Not nly do I not care, I LOVE PEGGED PANTS. I hate my pant cuffs flopping around like limp pieces of cooked lasagna.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Yesturday, I interacted with my new District 11 Supervisor's kid, and I felt and reflected strongly about fatherhood and Progoff journaled about the experience. And boy, it was another rich experience, the interaction and the journaling.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I hate this place


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I've mostly lost my ability to cry.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Nicolay said:


> I've mostly lost my ability to cry.


I'm the same way a lot of the time. But I am able to do it when I am really down, if I just force it for a minute or so at first. Then the crying will just flow.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Apparently I give excellent stock advice when drunk...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I like stuff


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm unique


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

/


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I eat a high-salt diet.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I like to dress up as a cowboy despite never having lived in the country or ridden a horse


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

My doctor's worried I may become anorexic. ?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I got second place in the 5th grade spelling bee because I misspelled "column."


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I can sit here for hours, waiting for someone else to post in Last One Standing. Is there a group to cure my new addiction?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I've been contacting friends that I used to talk to before my SA got out of control. I haven't felt this well in a long time (had severe SA and depression for 7 years). The SA is still there, just not as bad.

So far I have only contacted 3 people. One that I usually hang out with (maybe 2 times a month, so this one probably doesn't count.), I've talked to another one on the phone a few times, and the 3rd one I've been talking to through email for the last 3 weeks. I've done this in the last two months. there's two more that I want to talk to, both of them are really nice girls (one of them contacted me a year ago to see how i was doing. we talked for a few months then I stopped talking to her (SA related)). I'll probably contact those two after this year is over.

I think I had enough of SA. I'm tired of living like this. I'm doing this my way. no meds, no self help books, or anything. If I fail it's my own fault.

It's time to take the power back.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good call ANCIENT. 

On an unrelated note, I haven't gone a day without cheese since the turn of the century.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> I've been contacting friends that I used to talk to before my SA got out of control. I haven't felt this well in a long time (had severe SA and depression for 7 years). The SA is still there, just not as bad.
> 
> So far I have only contacted 3 people. One that I usually hang out with (maybe 2 times a month, so this one probably doesn't count.), I've talked to another one on the phone a few times, and the 3rd one I've been talking to through email for the last 3 weeks. I've done this in the last two months. there's two more that I want to talk to, both of them are really nice girls (one of them contacted me a year ago to see how i was doing. we talked for a few months then I stopped talking to her (SA related)). I'll probably contact those two after this year is over.
> 
> ...


Thats the spirit! And great, great song!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm normal. So normal, I'm the definition of normality.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I just looked up 'normality' in the dictionary and found a picture of dontcare.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Really? How did I look?

Hope my cover isn't blown


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I........wonder why my posts got deleted ??? :sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> I........wonder why my posts got deleted ??? :sus


I haven't seen any of your posts anywhere. :stu

Seven more hours left to check for flu-like symptoms. After that, I can say I didn't catch it from that coughy girl at the doctor's on Monday! :yay


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I haven't seen any of your posts anywhere. :stu
> 
> Seven more hours left to check for flu-like symptoms. After that, I can say I didn't catch it from that coughy girl at the doctor's on Monday! :yay


Oh yeah sorry, i wuz looking in the wrong thread all along.
My mistake ops


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I have SAD


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> I have SAD


:wel

i'm cold


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I like when it rains when I'm depressed, but it's not right now.


----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

I am so ready to go to sleep. Woken up after just an hour last time cause of having friggin beer with an empty stomach.

I wish it would rain so hard today. Sadly, it's very sunny right now.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am a cybernetic organism, living tissue over metal endoskeleton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't dance


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is not happy, but whatever


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't really like family gatherings.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I also plan to have a kid of my own.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im crying


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I can't remember the last time I posted here


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i'm grumpy


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

I only have 3 weeks of school left before Christmas, wohoo.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dontcare said:


> i'm grumpy


Nice to meet you Grumpy, I'm Sleepy. :yawn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I only leave the house 2-4 times a month, less if I can get away with it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm bored


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i'm stupid


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm not yet dead


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have weird taste in music.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I still love peanut butter sandwiches.

So sue me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a strange sense of humor. :wife


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

At night, every night, I pick ONE song and play it on loop for hours. It sets a mood for me and I let my imagination run free.

tonight:

Nujabes - After Hanabi (Listen To My Beats)


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

My dad and I used to watch Tom and Jerry together when I was little.  Good times!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Nothing stands in my way.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im in a sexy mood!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If I really like a cd I might listen to it for days on end.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I like this song


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

I have 11 moles in my face.

I've never eaten jerky or cheese cake.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I have two moles on the lower right side of my chin.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like women with freckles.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Cosmin said:


> I never ate at McDonalds.


what?!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I never either ate McDonalds. I had Subway for the first (and only) time, three months ago.



I need a new sense of humor. This one is forever making me feel misunderstood. :rain


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't know what caviar is. :|


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a paper due at midnight.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm always hungry


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

My contacts usually start to get dry some time in the afternoon.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

I prefer to wear men's clothing. It's more comfortable. Does that make me a transvestite?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Trillian said:


> I prefer to wear men's clothing. It's more comfortable. Does that make me a transvestite?


hah, I do, too. I'm maybe _slightly_ a transvestite though... only slightly. I like dresses, too, but like to pair them with men's sports socks and jackets sometimes. And wolf hats. No reason for the latter. And men's underwear is a given; I envy their comfort waistbands.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sometimes I say the stupidest ****.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Us guys have it good ^^

The only comfortable underwear girls have are those big old granny pants lol. Not that i would know obviously :um


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

I hate big utensils. I only like eating with small ones.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I found it!
Take that, Toad Licker! :b
****
"Just returning your call." That has to be one of the most () expressions known to personkind. Thanks for returning my call. Now I'll have to return your call, so you can return my call, so I can return your call, so what? So we can "just say hi". Thanks.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I clean myself like a cat.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i have an oompa loompa locked up in my basement


----------



## Eleison (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a very chunky purple wooly jumper [sweater] on!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i like inserting food into my mouth


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

_Oh really? I believe in my ____ ._


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

i have a pet rat...no wait i have 2 pet rats


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

imabouttoexplode said:


> i have an oompa loompa locked up in my basement


lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

***** ***** ****** ***** ***** ****** **** ***** ***** ****** ***** ***** ****** **** ***** ***** ****** ***** ***** ****** **** ***** ***** ****** ***** ***** ****** **** ***** ***** ****** ***** ***** ****** **** ***** ***** ****** ***** ***** ****** **** ***** ***** ****** ***** ***** ****** **** ***** ***** ****** ***** ***** ****** **** ***** ***** ****** ***** ***** ****** **** ***** ***** ****** ***** ***** ****** **** ***** ***** ****** ***** ***** ****** **** ***** ***** ****** ***** ***** ****** **** ***** ***** ****** ***** ***** ****** **** ***** ***** ****** ***** ***** ****** **** ***** ***** ****** ***** ***** ****** **** ***** ***** ****** ***** ***** ****** **** ***** ***** ****** ***** ***** ****** **** ***** ***** ****** ***** ***** ****** **** ***** ***** ****** ***** ***** ****** **** was what I said when I said what I said.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I smell bad right now.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm very boring


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm too leery of posting random things lol.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Staring at Mercurochrome's post for too long may induce a seizure. 
Oh, and in keeping with this thread; I think I might have broken one of my toes.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I something stuff and stuff and things.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

One of my favorite things as a child was the episode of _Scooby Doo Mysteries_ where the Harlem Globetrotters all share one giant bed. And now, every time I see an NBA team, I just assume they're all doing each other.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Yesterdays Turkey-palooza further entrenched me into eatking even more vegan. I have the meat of a dead bird in my freezer and I have no intent of eating it. I only inquired about ordering a turkey for my sister, then you call me and say, "Your fresh turkey is in Andrew". I wish I could barf. Thankfully I have the latest Vegetarian issue next to me. Karma is repairable.*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Drella said:


> One of my favorite things in life is that episode of _Scooby Doo Mysteries_ where the Harlem Globetrotters all share one giant bed. Now, every time I see an NBA team, I just assume they're all doing each other.


*And you thought "dribbling" meant bouncing balls off the hardwood...hmm...I guess it could. *


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I definitely didn't back into the Christmas tree and accidentally knock off a glass bulb whilst sweeping. Nope. I don't know what you're talking about. Those shattered remains in the garbage totally do not put me at the crime scene.

Seriously though I hope no one notices.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I am a random person living in a random place with a random family, I have a random name and do random tasks and write random words on a random site sitting at a random computer


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*talking to my brother about health is like inviting someone to choke me while I demonstrate how to breath. You really can't tell some people anything.*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. I think I had better eat or it might amplify my brain zaps.
2. Take my Paxil before going to bed.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Lulz... I just fell. 

It was a stumble at first, but the hardwood floor and my a** finally sealed the deal. 
And I haven't even started drinking tonight.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

the baby finally pulled a key off my keyboard. at least it wasn't one i normally use


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

I talk to my goldfish more than I talk to other humans.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I kinda like that James Morrison feat Nelly Furtado song (ssh guilty pleasure i guess)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I often stay up to 3 or 4 am


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am DANGEROUSLY close to 30,000 posts as of this moment.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I am going to destroy you


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm going to take this tin of flavored popcorn someone probably re-gifted to me and rule the world.~


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I drink 800 ml of coffee per day


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I missed this forum, but somehow it seems...different.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Mercurochrome said:


> I am going to destroy you


Can I get an exemption?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I took a walk today.


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

Once when I was little, I had my sandals on and it felt like there was something stuck under my shoe. I looked and there was a big frog squished under it.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I am skipping work tomorrow. For a good reason. Who's gonna ask me for the reason?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

I wish that people would see how meaningless material things are.


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

I look like I got clobbered by the ugly stick sometimes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am in your head! :sus


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I haven't stepped outside the house for three days.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i generally don't go shopping naked


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The dogs are in disguise. The mouse says 'Me oh my!'


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I just came to the ground breaking revelation that, apparently, whether you're a brother or a mother, you're staying alive, staying alive. It seems that even upon feeling the city breaking and everybody shaking, you're staying alive, staying alive. Ha, ha, ha, ha, staying alive, staying alive. I can't really go into the greater details right now, seeing as I'm a woman's man... no time to talk, but I know that my theory on the wherefores and whys will be accepted with the utmost approval by the scientific community, because I am a dancing man and I just can't lose.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

i am a wrench in the people plan! let's build our own cosmos dum dadada


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, I killed that raindrop. It's the only way to really snow tears.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I usually breathe air. Sometimes I breathe stale air, but it's still air.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This is post #7000.

I would like a pony now. Thanks.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

I'm 6'5'' and I suck at basketball


----------



## Uncle Charlie (Sep 2, 2008)

I've never lost a fight. I've only been in two but still.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I get scared so easily. My paranoia may only be exceeded by my paranoia. Today I got convinced, while lying in bed, that there was a fire in the house ... Why? Why?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> This is post #7000.
> 
> I would like a pony now. Thanks.


Would you like to stick at 7000, or would you rather press-on all the way to 10,000 whereby you can earn yourself a trained pig wearing a bow-tie?

The agony of choice.

I myself am still stuck with the quite frankly pathetic " I joined the wrong S.A.S. and spent the last six months behind enemy lines, and all I got was this lousy Tee-shirt." Tee-shirt!


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

i want a new brain.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I eat sour candy all day long.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

i'm alright if you're alright.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> Would you like to stick at 7000, or would you rather press-on all the way to 10,000 whereby you can earn yourself a trained pig wearing a bow-tie?
> 
> The agony of choice.
> 
> I myself am still stuck with the quite frankly pathetic " I joined the wrong S.A.S. and spent the last six months behind enemy lines, and all I got was this lousy Tee-shirt." Tee-shirt!


Well gosh darnit, what am supposed to do now? I thought I had it made but that's an offer worth pursuing.
Decisions, decisions.

I didn't get a tee-shirt :no


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm on the way to joy.


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

I think one of my cats has SA.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a small frigerator in my room, it's full of yogurt and V8 juice.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I may or may not be slightly enjoying the David Archuleta song that just came on the radio.

:um


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ :lol

I have so many guilty pleasure songs.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

If only I was a real boy


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I dunno man, i dunnoo.,..I dunno, u know?


----------



## adsf321dsa (Dec 4, 2008)

I hate South Philly.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

i cn tn antng aln

i...


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

i'm afraid of making bad decisions,
i have 4 cats 2 birds,
i think too much


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

i don't belong anywhere


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Panicprincess (Jan 8, 2009)

I used to dance in the shower lol


----------



## Panicprincess (Jan 8, 2009)

I can do a right chaine turn but not a left one
(its a dance turn in a straight line)


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Panicprincess said:


> I used to dance in the shower lol


hahah, me too!! lol...dance and sing


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

I never hang up the phone first, i wait for the other person to hang up before i do.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I ruin most everything with words and actions


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I may have accidentally drank my own pee residue last week. I'm still reviewing security tape from various angles to confirm, or hopefully deny.* :spit


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

When i was a child i once farted on my cousin´s face.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I hate getting haircuts. But I do so usually at least once a month.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I once had a grumpy old man threaten to call the police on me. D:


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I used to go fishing a lot when i was a boy. Back then, you could actualy eat the fish you caught in the river.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I want to kill my father. Seriously. Someone, like, kill him. I am not 15 years old.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*I was in a canoe wreck once and somehow ended up hanging from a low-lying tree, with lots of big hairy grey spiders around *:afr

_*But in the end we all had a good laugh...for a good while*_


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> I once walked into a certain type of establishment that sales various kinds of goods. These goods sale for various amounts of money. This is how this certain type of establishment stays in business; by selling various kinds of goods for various amounts of money. I once payed a certain about of money for these things, as most of you probably have too.


:teeth You never fail to make me lol.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I once walked into a pole.
My friend made the most of that one.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I once walked into a pole.
> My friend made the most of that one.


*OUCH! It brings to mind this video:*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yowzers that looked sore.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> *OUCH! It brings to mind this video:*


Bahahah thanks for that. Aww, poor guy.


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm allergic to shrimp. =(


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

words...
I like the word perspicacious, but I don't know exactly how to use it. 

I think the word church should be changed to turch. It sounds less like an onomatopoeia for something crunchy under foot, like snow for instance.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*One time when I was in about the fourth grade, I was in Wal-Mart with my parents , and I was on a treadmill, just, ya know, testing it out. And these three boys my age were walking by with their mom, and I was kinda nervous and all and didn't want to make a fool of my self.

So, anyway, as they were walking by, my parents were leaving me, and I threw my hands up in the air and yelled, "Wait!" and jumped off the treadmill, but as I was hopping off, my foot caught on a bar and I went flailing forward, and all these wall paper sample cards I had collected (don't ask, I was such a nerd) flew all over the floor as I came flying down on my stomach.

Luckily I caught myself with my hands, and jumped right back up and took off running toward my parents in terror 'cause I knew those boys had seen the whole thing. BUT, those boys' mom made them pick up my wall paper sample cards to give to me, and my parents told me to go back and get them, and I said, "No!"

But they made me go back and get my cards anyways. Couldn't they have just let me escape with an ounce of dignity? But no...I walked back slowly, in complete humiliation towards those boys. I don't even think I said anything to the boy handing my cards to me. I just took them and ran.

THE END*


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm going blonde in 8 days!!
Also I haven't eaten anything in 14 hours...


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*I had a baby pet flying squirrel for a bout a week when I was really young, until it died unfortunately. It had fallen out of a tree after a bad tropical storm, and my mom tried to doctor it, but it didn't work out.

Also, when I was really little, I had a cat named Bob and another cat that I never though up an official name for. She just had a myriad of names that changed from one minute to the next. I guess the only name that actually stuck was "kitty."*



ecstasy said:


> Also I haven't eaten anything in 14 hours...


 why not?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lemme guess fasting ?

Anyhoo random sh*t umm..... I always bite my lower lip when im anxious oh yeah n im a self confessed coffee wh*re.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*^hah, me too, except for the coffee wh*re thing, more like tea wh*re. I'm drinking coffee right now, though. Not a very good idea being after 10pm. Now I'm really gonna be up all night. :hyper Ah well.

hmmm...

1. When I was younger I wanted to be an astronaut.
2. I've been on a volcano.
3. Oh, and I also wanted to be the first female President of the United States.
4. AND I wanted to be the first woman on the moon.
5. I've been told I'm a good singer. :stu I don't like to sing in front of people, though. :afr
6. I can usually play the piano by ear. 
7. Oh yeah, and I also wanted to be the first female Major League baseball player :um
8. I saw Nicholas Cage at my local shopping mall in the Sears store when I was in the third grade. 
9. I've also met some of the Andy Griffith Show actors. Weird, I know.
10. I'm a germaphobe.
*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*I overheated in the shower once, and then passed out head first. *


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I melt when i talk to girls with nice eyes lol. k, that was so bad.
umm yeah , i once flew a plane (not a commercial airliner freaky thing just like a twin personnel one)
I once flew a glider too 
I get grossed out by surgery uke aww man it's just foul.
I still feel embarrassed logging in to this site i dunno i feel ashamed that i suffer from SA, even though everyone else has it here too to a certain degree i dunno it's hard to explain really. ops


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> umm yeah , i once flew a plane (not a commercial airliner freaky thing just like a twin personnel one)


wow, I'm jealous. I've always wanted to get a license to fly a plane. I always imagined there's something so liberating about piloting one.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can speak an alien language.


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

I´m feeling a nr.2 coming up shortly...


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

njodis said:


> I can speak an alien language.


Whoa , you'll have to teach me:b

[okay, not liking these new smileys.]


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> wow, I'm jealous. I've always wanted to get a license to fly a plane. I always imagined there's something so liberating about piloting one.


Yeah its breathtaking you're up in the air for like 2 hours n it seems like 5 minutes .
Certainly something i can cross of my 10 things to do before i die list that's for sure lol.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Celestite said:


> -
> -I don't know how much longer I can take this


:hug

People say I'm pretty and look okay, but no one ever asks me out.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm eating Twizzlers =]


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Mc Borg said:


> I'm eating Twizzlers =]


Oh man, I wish I had some Twizzlers right now. :mum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Twizzlers would make me very happy if I had them.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Am I the only one that doesn't really like licorice at all? uke


----------



## Trigun472 (Jan 6, 2009)

I love sleeping in the day and doing stuff at night.
I love rain.
I hate snow and sun.
I like watching reality tv shows and complaining about everyone on 'em.

There's a few things.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Njodis, probably not :b I think one of my old friends hated licorice...or it was somebody else. I'm not sure. lol

One of my life goals is to drink Hawaiian Punch, while using a Twizzler as a straw. xD



Trigun472 said:


> I love sleeping in the day and doing stuff at night.


I second this.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

-my kitty is sleeping on my lap right now and is purring so loud it's ridiculous.
-i wish i was smaller 
-basically, i wish i was a 2D character


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

When I was an infant I was almost swept away by a tidal wave at the beach.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I post too much.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My hair seems to grow freakishly fast. =O


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*I've been stung by a jellyfish. It wasn't very nice of the fish, but it was kinda cool, though.*


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm growing my hair out. I wish it would grow faster.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

HOLY **** I LOVE SPIDERS!!!!a


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*I hate hot dogs and English muffins.*_


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I hate pie crust.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

laura024 said:


> I hate pie crust.


_*^haha, me too...well, with the exception of graham cracker crust.*_


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Same here. Graham cracker crust is ok.

Uhh, I like slushies.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't stop sneeeeeezing.

Okay, and that was #7

edit: and a grand total of 11 times. =O


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I chew way too much gum

I get my haircut every fortnight

I love Scrubs

I love Doritos

or maybe them both together yeah that would work...............i guess.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love slippers.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I kinda like that Jason Mraz - I'm Yours song i know pointless piece of info but yeah umm worreva or sumfin :um


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> I kinda like that Jason Mraz - I'm Yours song i know pointless piece of info but yeah umm worreva or sumfin :um


_*Whoa, that song makes me melt :mushy

k, something random: err...I study Raqs Sharqi. Am I good at it? Hell if I know.*_


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have two study halls in a row this semester.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> _*Whoa, that song makes me melt :mushy
> 
> k, something random: err...I study Raqs Sharqi. Am I good at it? Hell if I know.*_


Haha ditto aww man .

Wait hang on.......guys arent meant to melt lol. :um


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Haha ditto aww man .
> 
> Wait hang on.......guys arent meant to melt lol. :um


*lol, caught yourself there didn't ya soldier...*


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*I like Sunkist gummy fruits....way to much. 100% Vitamin C my ***.*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> *lol, caught yourself there didn't ya soldier...*


Lol you're a bad influence :b


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Lol you're a bad influence :b


*bwahaha* :evil


----------



## LavenderRose (Jan 11, 2009)

I love to sing in my car  

...I keep the windows up for the sake of innocent bystanders! lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Talking Heads - Take Me To The River


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*I love pomegranates.

I used to play basketball, softball (slow and fast-pitched) and volleyball

I used to dream of becoming a Riverdancer :um

I've been to Six Flags Over Georgia

I rub my earlobe when I'm nervous.

:idea

I love cheap sunglasses.*_


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i are smart


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm running the booth to sell Valentine's Day flowers at lunch...alone.


----------



## PT88 (Jan 20, 2009)

I love to eat fried Chicken. I'm addicted to it


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

I got dental floss stuck between my teeth, damn annoying!


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm drinking cheap store brand rum.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I fantasize about bathing in a large vat of olive oil, and will someday. A coworker I sat beside at lunch said I was a great "catch", which led to a quite nice discussion. *


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*For some reason, I have a fascination with all things green. If I see a rack of shirts of all colors of the rainbow, which color do I pick out first? The green one. I like green walls. I like green tea, green eyes, green pens, emerald green, pine green, Persian green, jungle green, lime green, sea green, green green green. But yet I always say my favorite color is blue. I'm such a terd.*


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I went ice skating today.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*^Cool, I've been once. Did you skate outside or inside?*_


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I skated inside at a recreation center. It was crowded but I love to ice skate so it was fun.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Awesomeness, I would love to go ice skating. The closest rink is about 6 hrs away though. :roll*


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm sorry.  The one I go to is in the neighboring city.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I used to ice skate a lot. We had a pond beside our lake. We were total hillbillies. We take our bikes, motorcycles, tractors, dogs etc out on the ice. I was 12 before I imagined what the bottom of the lake probably looked like. :lol*


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

That's so cool.  I hope no one ever fell in though!

I've struggled with an EDNOS for 5 years and I'm afraid college will make it worse.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I've never been ice skating. (i know i've never lived lol *rolls eyes)

I spend waaaay too freakin long in the shower aww man if i didnt run outta hot water id probably never get out.

I hate tropical juice seriously soon as it touches my tongue i gag i know too many details but yeah umm moving on........


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I need a miracle.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*^I'll alert my local tele evangelist. Hey if anybodies into dream interpretation check this dream out I had last night. It was a watershed of dream.*

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/blogs/fairleighcalm-12577/asked-for-dream-202/http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/blog_post.php?do=newblog


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My stomach is growling.


----------



## Deepest Blue (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm drinking blackcurrent juice...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*



^I'll alert my local tele evangelist. Hey if anybodies into dream interpretation check this dream out I had last night. It was a watershed of dream.

Click to expand...

*Heh. That link is to my own blog, by the way. Which I should probably start or something. I never really liked Live Journal much.

I'm eating popcorn with melted butter and white cheddar seasoning for supper...at 11pm. With some lemon iced tea. I'll eat healthier during the week.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Well what the hell? I didn't mean to link your blog. :con Ditto on the eats. I'm munching way to late. *

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/blogs/fairleighcalm-12577/asked-for-dream-202/


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm eating pizza rolls.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Pools of Mercury	4:11	Bride Of No No	B.O.N.N. Apétit!	Rock


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I had a veggie sub about an hour ago from Donato's. They are dewishuss. Hey, Laura024, you're from Ohio too. Oh, speaking of food...Hot Pockets has a brand new one out. It's for people who can't digest regular Hot Pockets very well. It eliminates all that bothersome eating. *
*The directions read as follows:*
*1. Remove Hot Pocket from plastic*
*2. Transport Hot Pocket to bathroom*
*3. Hold Hot Pocket over toilet*
*4. Drop Hot Pocket into commode. Flush.*
*The outcome is the same. But you skip the internalization that confounded Hot Pocket lovers in the past. *

** Did I post that before on this forum?*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Cracked Teeth	2:40	Ahleuchatistas	The Same And The Other	Rock


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> *I had a veggie sub about an hour ago from Donato's. They are dewishuss. Hey, Laura024, you're from Ohio too. Oh, speaking of food...Hot Pockets has a brand new one out. It's for people who can't digest regular Hot Pockets very well. It eliminates all that bothersome eating. *
> *The directions read as follows:*
> *1. Remove Hot Pocket from plastic*
> *2. Transport Hot Pocket to bathroom*
> ...


Yes, Ohioan here. You're one too?

I like Lean Pockets better.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

This page has had 45 visits


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I miss snuggling up to him because I'm cold.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have horrible cramps that make it difficult if not impossible to do Spanish homework.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I so don't want to get up at 5:30 AM tomorrow. Ugh.


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been procrastinating on an essay! Now it's due tomorrow! Yay me!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I know the meaning to life, the universe, and everything


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

pabs said:


> I know the meaning to life, the universe, and everything


Me too! The answer is 42.


----------



## anzoh (Dec 17, 2008)

I really should try to change my sleep pattern back to normal 

During the last week, I have virtually stayed up through the nights and slept in the day. Like going to sleep at 7-9am and getting up at about 15-17pm... Funny little experiment.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I am a hindu lesbian.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Me too! The answer is 42.


_*No, no, no. You got it all wrong. The answer lies within the hindu lesbian ^. Duh :doh*_


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> _*No, no, no. You got it all wrong. The answer lies within the hindu lesbian ^. Duh :doh*_


Someone has not read their Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy. Is this not required reading these days? Oh woe is me! I fear the education system has slipped another cog.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*^It's upsetting isn't it. So I've been having these really frequent pre ventricular contractions and I've learned to live with them. Then the other day I ate some meat and that helped. But then I ate some banana and it seemed to help more. Then today I ate 2 bananas and they went way down to almost zero. And my fatigue went awaay. Then I remembered I stopped eating bananas over a year ago because of the high sugar content. Apparently potassium is important, REALLY important.*


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am Hispanic or a **** as some people in texas call us lol


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

A caller thought I had the skills and intelligence for the profession.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

seanybhoy said:


> I am a hindu lesbian.


:lol :lol :lol

I own a pair of skinny jeans even though i'm not actually skinny.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I own a pair of relaxed fit jeans even though I'm not actually relaxed. 

=P


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a snow day.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I sit in this chair a little too much.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> -i deleted everyone from my friends list (except for my 2 favorite posters [one who doesn't come here anymore T_T ]).


I'm one of your favorite posters? XD

Something random. I have asthma.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apparantly sleeping doesn't sit well with me. :yawn


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I just tried chilli & chocolate flavour potato chips aww man they are foul *gags uke


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm currently learning Arabic...Ahlen! (Hi!)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Globe_Trekker said:


> I'm currently learning Arabic...Ahlen! (Hi!)


Marhaba !


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

..........someone had to say it :um


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

I like carbohydrates and staying up late at night!


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Globe_Trekker said:


> I'm currently learning Arabic...Ahlen! (Hi!)


_*Oh joy! Ahlan wa Sahlan! *_



seanybhoy said:


> ..........someone had to say it :um


_*fo shizzle ma nizzle (<----- I wonder how that might translate into Arabic? :con)*_


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*I love to sing (and dance) to this song.






And this one:
(now I think I may have said too much :teeth)





*_​


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I need to turn off the computer right now, get a late snack and get ready for tomorrow unprepared for school.


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> _*I love to sing (and dance) to this song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that first song on my ipod. 

When I was 6 a boy I knew grabbed me and kissed me. That was my first kiss.


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

seanybhoy said:


> Marhaba !


Shukran!


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> _*Oh joy! Ahlan wa Sahlan! *_
> 
> _*fo shizzle ma nizzle (<----- I wonder how that might translate into Arabic? :con)*_


Shukran!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My jeans aren't even close to fitting anymore, I have to wear a belt at all times or they fall down. I must have lost a lot of weight recently. Why didn't I notice?


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

mousam said:


> I have that first song on my ipod.
> 
> When I was 6 a boy I knew grabbed me and kissed me. That was my first kiss.


_*Awesome, I love that song 

My "first kiss" came when I was 5. The teacher wasn't looking and I pecked the boy on the cheek next to me. Then in 7th grade a boy kissed me on the cheek 'cause I was too scared to kiss him on the lips. lol. No kisses since though.*_


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Globe_Trekker said:


> Shukran!


Al'afw bro.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I find things are getting tougher everyday


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

If I could do so without being judged or thought of as a bum I would stop shaving & cutting my hair.

Also, I'm black & suck at basketball, go figure


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, I have to admit it's getting better; better all the time.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*I want to move to the big city.*_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

A couple years back I got so fed up with the harsh realities of winter that I decorated my computer desk to look as though I was at the beach on a hot, summer day. Why my computer, you ask? I live there.

With an umbrella, a strategically positioned lamp that resembled the sun, a towel draped over my armrest, a bowl of ice cream, a tall glass of fruit juice with a straw, and a sandy desktop background...it actually almost felt real. I'd have added a swimsuit and flip-flops to the setup, but. Uhm. The temperature was still below zero, and I'm not _that_ crazy.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm procrastinating on a 5-7 page paper.


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

I have my left nostril pierced.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I think Iranian girls are hot...in a wholesome girl next kind of way.*


----------



## Jaan Pehechaan Ho (Dec 2, 2005)

Something random: The guy in black is my sisters husband. Those are his favorite boots. The guy in the middle is my godfather. He has a short temper, Well, everyone in my family is short tempered. He's also uptight and walks stiff, but you can probably tell by the way he is dancing. That kid is my little brother...that's the last time we leave him alone with my godfather and sisters husband. No one should give a 13 year old beer. It's not going to make him a "man." He's just going to vomit all night and cry.

Lets go deeper into the picture. The guy with blue jeans, that looks incredibly pissed, is a family friend. His wife had been missing all night and he was looking for her. And finally, the guy that looks depressed (behind my brother), is my uncle. Well, he has a reason to be; his wife divorced him and kept the house and car. He lives in our garage now.

Ok, I don't know any of those people. I'm just bored. I read comic books.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ :lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I've had the hiccups for 24 hours now.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I get stuck in the weirdest places for no apparent reason.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Out of 800,000 people in my town I am the only few with sa how lucky I am/


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

When I was in first grade. I used to pee my pants all the time because I was too afraid to ask the teacher if I could go to the bathroom.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

I've had a song about not wearing underwear stuck in my head all day.

(Okay, for the record, I'm not _completely_ insane. It's from Avenue Q.)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am bored as ****.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

i like the beach


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

i like peaches


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

I have really fat thumbs which make bowling quite a funny sight as I have to use the heavy bowling balls (which are really heavy!).


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I like to burp out loud in an unlady-like manner


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

One time I had a crush on this boy in high school for a long while, but then I found out that he had a girlfriend, so I decided to stop paying attention to him. And for a split second, I think he noticed it. It must've been jarring to his ego. Afterwards, I just decided, meh, it's not worth it.


----------



## Jaan Pehechaan Ho (Dec 2, 2005)

This picture was taken today while I was changing the spark plug wires from my 1987 Toyota Corolla. It was taken at the exact time I pulled out all this wires at the same time without checking the firing order.

The guy (Next door neighbor) in the right was checking me out or he was looking at the car to see if he remembered where each cable went. I can't really tell from that expression. The guy in the middle is my brother. He just wanted to go to the bathroom, but he had to see "how it's done," dad said. A year earlier he was doing a tune-up on his 1994 Ford F150 and forgot to drain the oil before changing the filter. Most of our driveway is black now...

The guy in the left is my dads friend. I think he said "This is why women shoudn't work on cars" or some other degrading comment. Everyone laughed (My brother might have let some gas out in the process). The guy that's hinding in the back is my dad. Well, you probably know what he's thinking by that look on his face. Yep, that's the look of disownment. I hope he still gets me my guitar.

Yes, I'm bored. I don't know any of these people. I just think every picture has a story and that's the first thing that came to mind. I listen to music :stu


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm so old school I was at the Last Supper serving tofu


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My poem is featured on poeticmoney.com. No idea what that site is but cool? lol.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm going to donate plasma tomorrow and make thirty dollars. that's almost a dollar for every year I've lived. Wow.


----------



## cynthjl924 (Jan 6, 2009)

i'm 5'2 1/2
im afraid of heights 
i have a very sensitive nose


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I use the word 'Amazing' far too often in polite conversation.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have high and quite possibly unrealistic expectations of my future.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I get up in the morning, not sure why though.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

What I'm doing for Lent is praying the Rosary every day.

I actually don't know if it's okay to promise _to do_ something instead of abstaining from something. I plan to ask Father Joe if this is okay. If it isn't, then I'll probably quit smoking for Lent.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I feel like jumping off of a bridge right now.


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

I have knocked down bowling pins on the inside and left the ones outside standing up, three times. Has this every happened with anyone else?? :sus


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I feel old.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I have two pet bunnies who are painfully adorable


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a painting of a ship with flags of many countries on it.


----------



## bugfreak (Feb 21, 2009)

i sometimes catch myself talking to VW new beetles :um **shhh**
and i always smile and/or giggle when i see one


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I feel like throwing up


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

tutliputli said:


> I have two pet bunnies who are painfully adorable


I do too!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I really love my new car.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't think I've ever been to Taco Bell.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My thoughts contradict so much that I never get definitive answers on personality tests.


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

I have two webbed toes. Yeah they are awesome.


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

I haven't eaten McDonalds in almost 10 years, but I almost broke that over Winter Break.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I really am a nervous wreck.


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm a superhero from outer space. But sometimes I feel like a deep ****.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have to take Prilosec on a regular basis and I just ran out :eek


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i love my dad


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*After trapping two ferrel, stray cats on my patio, I couldn't take it anymore and let the third one go.*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bought a bunch of my favorite old John Wayne/Clint Eastwood westerns today.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I've been sleeping better lately.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I sprained my arm.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I can bend my right thumb all the way back to my wrist. I can't do it with my left thumb though.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm a bookworm.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

When people are nice to me, I distance myself because I don't want them to think I'm clingy.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have over 1,000 songs on my iPod


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have never used an ipod.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I can count up to 999,999 in spanish


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

I can't even do that in english...

I like cheese.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm lactose intolerant and allergic to chocolate. Don't even try giving me chocolate milk!


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I hate fruity drinks like smoothies or orange juice, but am addicted to fruit.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

I can say the alphabet really fast backwards.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm paranoid that my friends think i'm clingy.

and i'm terrified of water that comes up past my shoulders.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In large crowds of people I can become totally invisible... well almost.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have one unattached ear lobe and one attached. Yay for genetics?


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Before engineering I wanted to be an art major. How random am I?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

My birthday is in December


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My body is human


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a fake tooth.
I HATE swimming in pools at night if the pool lights are on.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

i want to live underwater. free real estate!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I could benefit from having a punching bag. Lots.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

I like my cereal soggy!

I never leave my house without makeup.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I hardly ever wear makeup.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love spring!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm covered in very fine sawdust.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I was the only heterosexual female at my graduation to wear pants instead of a skirt.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i get attached too easily.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I associate periods of my life with the colour my hair was at the time.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

I have an over-bite. I'm balding.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm half Japanese, half Caucasian.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i let my opinion of myself be determined by the way others treat me.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I can't whistle


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I think people who refuse to like something just because its popular are idiots and bigger sheep then the people who like the popular stuff.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

LoneLioness said:


> I think people who refuse to like something just because its popular are idiots and bigger sheep then the people who like the popular stuff.


LOL! I love that one!

I love to record videos and upload them on youtube to reduce my loneliness.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I currantly have 332 posts on this website. I also probably mispelled "currantly". It just doesn't look right spelled the way I spelled it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have an oblivion character with 100% damage and spell reflect. Basically, i just stand there and watch people and monsters kill themselves while attacking me.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I was born two weeks early.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i know have last.fm and it will take a long while to show you how many songs i listen to. *sigh*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I was born on thanksgiving day, my mom went into labor as they were passing out the pie and was rushed to the hospital in a black '57 chevy.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am wishing to win that green house on HGTV


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have two small moles (beauty marks?) on my left arm about halfway between my elbow and wrist. When I'm bored, I get the urge to draw a curved line below them to form a smiley face.

:um


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I laugh uncontrollably when bad things happen to my enemies.


----------



## EriaTarka (Apr 25, 2009)

I have recently become obsessed with WoW, which is funny because I am not a gamer.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Sometimes there are mornings when I don't want to get out of bed unless my beloved embraces me. But, I don't have girlfriend and I never had one.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Crime	4:49	Mass Movement Of The Moth	Outerspace	Alternative & Punk
This Silver String	17:40	Max, Agathe	This Silver String	Unclassifiable
Frederic	12:06	Max, Agathe	This Silver String	Unclassifiable
Ashes Of Broken Furniture	9:48	Max, Agathe	This Silver String	Unclassifiable
Raw Bow	7:08	Max, Agathe	This Silver String	Unclassifiable
Black Needle	6:51	Max, Agathe	This Silver String	Unclassifiable
Tant Que Les Heures Passent	11:58	Maximin, Bernangere	Tant Que Les Heures Passent	Jazz
Boudmo	5:24	Maximin, Bernangere	Tant Que Les Heures Passent	Jazz
Ce Corps Vil, Part One And Two	15:00	Maximin, Bernangere	Tant Que Les Heures Passent	Jazz
Voyages Morphologiques	2:37	Maximin, Bernangere	Tant Que Les Heures Passent	Jazz
Si Ce N'est Toi	8:03	Maximin, Bernangere	Tant Que Les Heures Passent	Jazz
Le Mecanique Des Ombres	16:34	Maximin, Bernangere	Tant Que Les Heures Passent	Jazz
Prologue / Twelve	9:13	McPhee, Joe	Pieces Of Light 1974 (w/ John Snyder)	Jazz
Shadow Sculptures	3:38	McPhee, Joe	Pieces Of Light 1974 (w/ John Snyder)	Jazz
Les Heros Sont Fatigues	7:41	McPhee, Joe	Pieces Of Light 1974 (w/ John Snyder)	Jazz
Red Giant	3:09	McPhee, Joe	Pieces Of Light 1974 (w/ John Snyder)	Jazz
Windows In Dreams / Colors In Crystal	23:08	McPhee, Joe	Pieces Of Light 1974 (w/ John Snyder)	Jazz
Intro	4:56	McPhee, Joe	Unquenchable Fire (feat. Joe McPhee Quartet w/Deep Listening Band)	Jazz
1st Movement	26:16	McPhee, Joe	Unquenchable Fire (feat. Joe McPhee Quartet w/Deep Listening Band)	Jazz
2nd Movement	9:51	McPhee, Joe	Unquenchable Fire (feat. Joe McPhee Quartet w/Deep Listening Band)	Jazz
3rd Movement	11:30	McPhee, Joe	Unquenchable Fire (feat. Joe McPhee Quartet w/Deep Listening Band)	Jazz
4th Movement	15:11	McPhee, Joe	Unquenchable Fire (feat. Joe McPhee Quartet w/Deep Listening Band)	Jazz
Improvisation 1	2:34	McPhee, Joe	Voices: Ten Improvisations (w/Jon Heward)	Jazz
Improvisation 2	8:14	McPhee, Joe	Voices: Ten Improvisations (w/Jon Heward)	Jazz
Improvisation 3	5:42	McPhee, Joe	Voices: Ten Improvisations (w/Jon Heward)	Jazz
Improvisation 4	2:39	McPhee, Joe	Voices: Ten Improvisations (w/Jon Heward)	Jazz
Improvisation 5	3:07	McPhee, Joe	Voices: Ten Improvisations (w/Jon Heward)	Jazz
Improvisation 6	5:22	McPhee, Joe	Voices: Ten Improvisations (w/Jon Heward)	Jazz
Improvisation 7	2:43	McPhee, Joe	Voices: Ten Improvisations (w/Jon Heward)	Jazz
Improvisation 8	6:43	McPhee, Joe	Voices: Ten Improvisations (w/Jon Heward)	Jazz
Improvisation 9	12:45	McPhee, Joe	Voices: Ten Improvisations (w/Jon Heward)	Jazz
Improvisation 10	7:19	McPhee, Joe	Voices: Ten Improvisations (w/Jon Heward)	Jazz
Surprise!	6:44	Medications	Your Favorite People All In One Place	Alternative & Punk
...Or At Least As Bad	3:43	Medications	Your Favorite People All In One Place	Alternative & Punk
Twine Time	4:30	Medications	Your Favorite People All In One Place	Alternative & Punk
This Is The Part We Laugh About	4:27	Medications	Your Favorite People All In One Place	Alternative & Punk


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

enjoys taking pictures with my digital slr camera


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I love maple brown sugar instant oatmeal


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is going to Disneyland today


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

is bored out of her mind and wishes she was in Disneyland


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll be 21 on 09/09/09.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I always have little scratches on my arms, like.. always, because I play with my cats.


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

I LOVE the hamburgers from our local fish & chip shop.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

I have 4 dogs.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't seem to be in the hypness of this star trek movie 
even though i have all 4 movie posters that were given out at comic con san diego last year.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a small collection of Taz collectibles, it started many years ago when I wanted a McDonalds stuffed Taz then my mom keeps buying me more of them every so often.


----------



## sc47 (May 17, 2009)

I love SCUBA diving. I feel so alive when I am under the water looking at all the amazing things to see.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've always wanted to try scuba diving.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I never use cheats in games unless i finished it a few times and i want to have a bit of fun before quitting for good.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I fall asleep during action movies.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my hair is growing out like an afro


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have over 1300 eBay feedback ratings


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Im enjoying my summer already.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I enjoy eating gyros


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I make wishes sometimes when the clock turns to 11:11.


----------



## Jaan Pehechaan Ho (Dec 2, 2005)

This is a picture of my grandmother and some of her work buddies. It was taken during WW2 in California. Since most of the men were off fighting the war, the state started recruiting women into the workforce.

They were working on the 24 story Pacific Bell headquarters. They were on the 19th floor.

The picture is self explanatory - 3 women with pneumatic drills working very hard.

My grandmother is the one that is standing up on the left. She was very punctual - always getting to work on time and usually got the job done on time. She did have a little drinking problem, which caused the massacre of 1942 - when she accidentally dropped a pneumatic drill from the 18th floor, and killed 50 people. She was later given a medal because one of the people she "accidentally" killed was a kamikaze pilot. Wilhelmina (under my grandma) was my grandmothers best friend. All I know about her is that she can "out-drink a gorilla." The women on the right is Gwendolyn. She had a ****-it attitude. She never brought her harness to work, which could have saved her life on her last day of work in 1944. Later the police found out that she used the harness as part of a bondage job she had on the side - The IRS was infuriated that she didn't report the winnings from that job.

Ok, I might have made all that up. Ok, I did make all that up. I like music, there! happy!?


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

Ah, the legend of Rosie the Riveter decloaked.


----------



## dawntoearth (May 12, 2009)

TorLin said:


> my hair is growing out like an afro


That's awesome! I used to have an afro.

-I have an astigmatism.
-I once did a triathlon.
-My favorite comfort food is burned grilled cheese with sweet gherkin pickles.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

I just spent the past 20 minutes busting out to the Time Warp. Alone, on a Friday night.

...and it was fantastic!


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

I am on my third cup of coffee today.
I am going to watch Deadliest Warrior tonight on spike; IRA vs. Taliban (lol...)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i enjoy building lego sets


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am super incredibly sensitive.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

I love pineapple pizza.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel weirdly horrid and nauseous 

and not in a good way.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am pondering if i should go to disneyland later on today.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am trying to work out and eat well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have lost about ten pounds, but hunger is trying to creep back.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i think i am addicted to SAS forum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I midnight munched .
I will need to diet more and run tomorrow. I need to mow the lawn, too.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I am still up


----------



## JackONeill (May 27, 2009)

I got so used to Linux that I find XP clumsy when I occasionally boot it up.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a single hair on the top of my left shoulder.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I wear a size 6 shoe


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

I sometimes drink massive amounts of water


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

I just cried while watching the video for "Warning" by Incubus. Also, I have not slept well in the past two days.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still need to run tonight.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

I need to eat.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

I like falling asleep in the bath.
Apart from the waking up part

hmm that doesnt sound right, I just don't like the waking up part cause
it's normally morning and the water is FREEZING cold

The wrinkly hands/feet thing I find amusing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a shower, but will go to the beach this afternoon anyway.

I still need to get a few things done around the house, though.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Loner_Girl said:


> I like falling asleep in the bath.
> Apart from the waking up part
> 
> hmm that doesnt sound right, I just don't like the waking up part cause
> ...


wha... you can actually sleep in the bath? 
hmm, that actually sounds kind of nice, i think i'll have to try that sometime.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am about to ride my 230th mile on my new bike in less than a year.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i hate wearing sunglasses because i think they make me look stupid.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> wha... you can actually sleep in the bath?
> hmm, that actually sounds kind of nice, i think i'll have to try that sometime.


I think it might be dangerous...please be carefull! lol

I never thought I'd be giving advice to someone about how to sleep in a bath >.<


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My sunglasses cost me $1!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We just had a murder case where a new bride (of four months) was found dead in the bathtub. She may have had undiagnosed narcolepsy, but the husband was tried and recently convicted - 15 years to life. They are trying to get an appeal because they found out that a couple of jurors may have conducted experiments on the case, which is a no-no :wife.

I completed my bike ride - 9.5 miles!


----------



## Exile (May 10, 2009)

hmm something random 
i can doo a few different types of pig squels
and screams/gutter rolls

i have set 3 trash cans on fire at school

i all ways listen to music before i go to sleep


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like lemons. I MUST stay away from any alcoholic beverage containing lemons.
I can get drunk on straight lemonade. :lol


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

I always wear flip-flops, even in the winter. I think that other shoes are uncomfortable and make my feet look weird.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Loner_Girl said:


> I think it might be dangerous...please be carefull! lol
> 
> I never thought I'd be giving advice to someone about how to sleep in a bath >.<


haha, okay i'll try not to drown.

actually i looked it up and apparently it's pretty hard to drown by falling asleep in the tub. unless you're really intoxicated, or really young or old. so if i ever build a house i'm gonna put in a huge bath that people can lie down in properly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I slept seven hours this morning.


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

I can't seem to fall asleep to silence.
Music tends to help this problem. :yes

Also, I've just developed toothache. Oh god.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am tan right now! :yay


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I must remember to make those appointments. Tomorrow! No putting it off.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to go to bed.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've gotten out of the house twice this month, oh wait it was three times. :clap


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

im not posting here


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I have almost no fingernails.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

It's 3:00 am and I'm still wide awake. Yay!


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

I watched Dr Phil today.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Oo i got another one-
I share a bedroom with my 2 yr old daughter and my 11 month old son.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

I suck at Street Fighter. :um


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

When I was a little kid (and through middle school) I used to sleep in my grandparent's bathroom sometimes when I stayed over. I also loved exploring their closet.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm posting from a laptop.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

I'm bored. :blank


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm bored too.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i have a mysterious swollen spot on my wrist that hurts when you touch it.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Life scares the hell out of me.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

This life is bad and I should feel bad about it.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a headache currently.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

I was born with a clicky hip, I was supposed to get my hips broken when I was 15, I never did, now sometimes my hip pops out or dislocates. Its getting worse and I think Im getting arthritis in the hip joints.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a fast metabolism.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

I gave up potato chips cold turkey last year and have never looked back.

(Sorry, not trying to play oneupmanship. It just came to mind.)


----------



## unusual condition (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm going to die.


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

I like rainy weather.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I put frogs and toads on the same level as spiders, slugs, worms and yogurt.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I still read the _Eloise_ books, I hate Wal-Mart for some inexplicable reason, and I have a 365 Days of Shoes calendar.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

My son turned one today !


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I may say very little but I think quickly.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

I really shouldn't stop taking my meds. :afr


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

I can dislocate both my shoulders.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

The only music CDs I own are by Delerium. The rest of my music collection is purely electronic.


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm considering going vegan.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I have reached level 246 in Bejeweled's Endless Mode.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> I have reached level 246 in Bejeweled's Endless Mode.


I suddenly feel like buying Bejeweled. 

Also, I wish my shrink hadn't gone on vacation. I hope I won't need him, but what if I do?


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

I wish I had a laptop. It would make a lot so much easier.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am originally from South Africa!!!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I literally live in my dreams. I induce a mind-awake body-asleep state through meditation and then initiate a lucid dream. I can do whatever I want, and there is nothing at all to stop me. I am absolute in my own world in-so-far as I do not wake up. Hopefully someday in the future I will be able to induce the dreams whenever I want and enter my own world at will for as long as I want.

It's certainly better than my miserable counterpart physical existence.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I have hiccups.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

I can't individually bend my big toes. When I try, all my toes bend with it.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

My ring fingers are longer than my index fingers.


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

I really don't wear glasses. ssshhhhh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm on my 18th glass of water. Okay so maybe I exaggerated a bit, but I did lose count so that tells me something.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im going to attend Comic Con in San Diego !


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

My top 3 most listened to artists are matchbox twenty, the offspring, and papa roach. 
I listen to the Adam Carolla show on the radio whenever i have the chance, and i dont really like pancakes.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

i really don't want to work on that paper. talking to people is so much more interesting. at least, online. so far.


----------



## Isabel (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm definately going vegan.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I slept in really late today. 9:20 A.M. I always get up by 7:30. Yeah- you can definitely call me a morning person.


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

My living room's a mess and I don't want to do anything about it. Ok it's not really that big of a mess but I think it is because I grew up with a neat freak of a mother and I've become just like her since I moved out


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

My Netflix review of a classic Nicolas Cage movie was voted "most helpful" by the fine clientele of that site. I can die a happy man now.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm fat but at least my boobs are huge.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

my eyes hurt. i'm hungry. it's 340am. i couldn't sleep. someone i like sent me a picture of their shoe once, with doodles on it. i have it by my bedside.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Im rolling a smoke

now im done rolling it

now im gonna light it

now i've lighted it

and now im posting this crapola


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

My foot's asleep.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I get my paycheck tomorrow


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I have a cat in my lap.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im currently awake and on the computer.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im drinking water.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I wish Big Bird would take me by the hand and walk me around the addition like he did in the Big Bird Movie!


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I now appreciate the subtle flavour of walnuts.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

they say people never change, but i have.


----------



## somethinginthewind (Jul 11, 2009)

I was voted Shyest 2x in my high school yearbook.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

I just finished my first cup of coffee of the day.

The first of many.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> they say people never change, but i have.


:ditto


----------



## VistaKai (Aug 11, 2009)

The snack is on my desk right now, smiling back, until I eat it.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

watching Yankees & Blue Jays game


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I have driven for a grand total of less than 45 minutes in my life, but today, I took my first three-hour driving lesson.

At the end of the day, even though I don't have a driver's license yet, I secretly drove all the way to college to drop off my application, and then I drove to Papa John's and secretly ordered a large pepperoni pizza all for myself, because driving is just that easy. My car and I are to the road as an artist and his paintbrush are to the canvas. I am fast and furious. This is my road.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Currently my hair is the longest it has ever been.


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Coffee became my new obsession recently.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

my classes start nxt monday


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

I badly need to cut my fingernails.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I luv the smell of fabric conditioner haha.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

I've been going to bed at 5:30am for the past 2 weeks


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I used to collect the little blue things underneath the lids of coke bottles. I think I've thrown them all away now.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

I hate saran wrap


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

I write with a fountain pen.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm really hungry.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

I like posting hand-written letters just for some nostalgia and novelty, and many a time I've written out a long letter to someone I could very easily reach on MSN much sooner.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bedtime.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm lonely but I don't know why i should be.


----------



## SADuser (Jul 9, 2009)

My mother made me do ballet as a child. Thank christ i was too young to remember.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope I can sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

I read magazines from right to left,


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I almost ended up in Mexico once on accident after I drank a large bottle of expensive scotch straight. I ended up ringing the "ring bell in an emergency." bell on a Catholic Parish in a rough neighborhood and then passed out on the steps.They never answered the door or helped me. That's when I decided the Catholic Church was worthless.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I used to know a guy who would use so much coke at one time that he would forget his own name. I'm pretty sure he is dead now, but I honestly wonder if it was worth it sometimes. :stu Some people jump out of airplanes with nothing but a parachute.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

outcast69 said:


> I read magazines from right to left,


omg that's so weird! I do that too!!!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I want to be a race car driver.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ respect 

I have never broken or dislocated any bones in my life!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i was in the chat room while i was asleep.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Vodka makes me really, really drunk.

And I ate too much crap this weekend and now I feel like ****. Yay.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't even remember how many times I've almost died or had my life threatened.

Apparently you don't really build a tolerance to it. You just start wondering about statistics and when your luck is going to run out. Then you start thinking about how _almost_ and threats are worse then when it really happens.


----------



## red jade (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm a compulsive hair-twirler. And I'll never give it up! You can't make me....


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I slept SOOOOO good last night!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I once killed 17 bears with a feather pen.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

epril said:


> I once killed 17 bears with a feather pen.


Hah! You had to use a weapon? Wuss.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I can see muscles in my stomach when I flex. The work has finally paid off lol.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is currently depression


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Even with the cooler weekend, in two days, I got about five hours of sunshine.

I use sunscreen and still got a tan for the win!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Hah! You had to use a weapon? Wuss.


You're funny and cute.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I think I can see muscles in my stomach when I flex. The work has finally paid off lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am half-tired :lol


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am currently listening to Yellowcard. They are a great band


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a 15 year old computer in my closet. That still works. Along with its original, clackety-*** keyboard.

Sadly, the monitor is no longer with us.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I invented the question mark.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

steelmyhead said:


> I thought I had learned all I needed to know about doors when I was 5?


lol


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

dax said:


> I invented the question mark.


I invented the exclamation point, comma, period, colon, _and _ semi- colon. I also invented the alphabet. I bet nobody can beat that.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Freedom2010 said:


> I invented the exclamation point, comma, period, colon, _and _ semi- colon. I also invented the alphabet. I bet nobody can beat that.


I invented the actual need for language in the first place. So there.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Right now I just want to scream and throw myself a major pity party. Work, or lack thereof, and people who just don't give a ****.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> I walked into a closed door yesterday and seriously hurt my nose. I thought I had learned all I needed to know about doors when I was 5?


there's always Jim.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I invented the actual need for language in the first place. So there.


So, you're the nasty lil bugger, eh? Thanks a lot.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I decided I'm going to have an awesome Friday, whether I like it or not! =]


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

epril said:


> So, you're the nasty lil bugger, eh? Thanks a lot.


Oh crap. I forgot what forum I was in!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I invented the actual need for language in the first place. So there.


You win.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Freedom2010 said:


> You win.


w00t:drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was born on Friday the 20th :troll


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I love the smell of limestone


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

There's a beagle puppy in my kitchen with a phobia of brooms.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a cat who watches me. I don't know if the cat is a he or she or if it's an angel or devil cat. So far, he hangs out on my deck and doesn't bother me. I ned to give the cat a name, but I don't know about the sex.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I enjoy watching movies


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I think I actually might maybe possibly have a good singing voice.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

somethinginthewind said:


> AWWWWWW. :heart I have a Beagle.


Yeah, they are pretty cute.  He is my sister and her husband's new puppy. His name is beaker (like you use in science). We joke that he is better then one of those automated Roomba vacuum cleaners because when we let him in the kitchen he makes sure to cover every inch of the floor with his nose and eat whatever crumbs he can find. Also, his ears drag on the floor creating a broom/sweeping effect.

We're not sure if his phobia of brooms is an actual phobia or if he feels it is competition, but whenever we bring out the broom (the non-electric old fashioned kind) he keeps a good 5 foot distance and barks at it.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

somethinginthewind said:


> LOL!!!!!!!! So awesome. My Beagle is the same way. Except she knows the broom is no match for her. :b


Very cool.


----------



## I am not Real (Sep 6, 2009)

I hate sadistic math teachers. :evil


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I am always tired, and I'm tired of it


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I like cinnamon in my coffee


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I can't eat peanut butter. Just the smell of it gives me a sick feeling.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I can see really well in the dark.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I sometimes consider becoming a preacher even though I'm not _technically_ a Christian. The pay is decent, and the hours are good though.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I am a Christian


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm a complete sucker for chick flicks.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm a big Simpsons geek.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sleepy but too polite to stop talking to people.


----------



## I am not Real (Sep 6, 2009)

I use Google to get to Yahoo. :blank


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

i'm a mid 90s hip hop geek and listen to a lot of britney spears, remixes, mashups, almost anything britney spears


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

i am craving chocolate cake


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I feel like ****


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my hair grows in fast


----------



## jralva86 (Sep 12, 2009)

i fake an australian accent sometimes just to see peoples reactions.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I'm intolerant to soy milk.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I once ate the leaves of a maple tree as a child. Not that bad, but not that great either.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a birth mark on the nape of my neck but it's covered by my hair.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i used to have a blue tooth but i got it fixed :sus


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

My grandparents hate me because I have black hair. Meh! =/


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm double jointed in both my thumbs


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I hate being such a perfectionist.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I liked the way it used to be.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I hate feeling the way I'm feeling!


----------



## SourD (May 21, 2009)

I'm sad that Bob Marley is dead


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

I ran out of clean charcoal grey pillowcases so I'm using some with dolphins on them. Secretly, I think they're really cool. I've also added bubbles to my shopping list. I am a grown man.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Pocketfox said:


> I ran out of clean charcoal grey pillowcases so I'm using some with dolphins on them. Secretly, I think they're really cool. I've also added bubbles to my shopping list. I am a grown man.


I had my Sesame Street and Mickey Mouse pillowcases for the longest time.  Who says that once we are adults we must have boring pillowcases!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm a boring *** stiff.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have skeletons in the closet.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

I am babysitting 3 shihtzus and none of them know english


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a huge scar on my head. You can't see it because of my hair though. I hope I never go bald


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

WineKitty said:


> I have skeletons in the closet.


Are you just trying to get the FBI to clean your closet for you? :b


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I wonder if things will ever change


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

I hate whip cream in my frappacino.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

My back was kinda itchy a minute ago.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Today, I ran into a cobweb and coughed like I have never before.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I want to either a. be Kelly Ripa, or
b. go on a roller coaster. NOW!


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

when i login to this site the first thing i'm looking for epril's posts


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I shaved off my moustache and beard last night and now I feel like a younger, sexier, young adult.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I've been planning to run away to Uganda with a friend.
No joke.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

my new lady-friend is starting to cut in on my exercise time


----------



## untouchable (Sep 11, 2009)

I just sang karaoke last night at work.....Seriously.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

untouchable said:


> I just sang karaoke last night at work.....Seriously.


congrats!


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

Sometimes I light matches and blow them out because I like the smell of the smoke.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I slept more this morning than any morning in the last three weeks, even after an SA episode.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I am going out tonight with some of my improvmates to do karaoke. Kind of nervous.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

fastfoodlooser said:


> I hate whip cream in my frappacino.


ME TOO!!!

Ok, I love and can't get California Pizza Kitchen's Thai Chicken Pizza (they don't sell it frozen here and we don't have a location and this seriously bums me out).

I've never had a car payment - I always buy used cars even when I could afford a car payment.

I love avocados and artichokes.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

caflme said:


> ME TOO!!!


and those goofy kids still manage to slap the stuff all over my cup.

but something else random........ uuummmmmm

I finally stopped daiting shallow and i focus more on lifestyle and oratorical compatibility.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I want to cut my hair and curl it


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm obsessed with eyes and glasses.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I love dressing up, but hate going anywhere where you have to dress up.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I collect both earrings and dreamcatchers.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm a sexy assassin who rides motorcycles and collects paintings of one-eyed people.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

i used to play the kazoo.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks like another night without sleep. hooray for me and my bloodshot eyes. Just fan***kingtastic. 

thanks. thanks a lot.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I am the walrus.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Is $57.06 richer


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Is $600 poorer


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Is hungry


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

-When I was little, I tried to eat leaves because I saw koalas eating them. They weren't very appetizing.

-I once asked a random boy his name, received a very strange look from him, then ran off to hide in a bathroom stall for 2 hours out of embarassment.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

i want to move to africa and live in a hut


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I want to live SAD-free, too.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I live in a cardboard box in the middle of the street.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> I live in a cardboard box in the middle of the street.


Luxury!! I live in a shoebox - from Wal Mart.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Even though I've told a story 6 times, I seem to forget the _same_ word everytime I tell it. I need a new brain, please, cause this one just ain't working.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I will be happy as long as it's cold enough to drink tea.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> Luxury!! I live in a shoebox - from Wal Mart.


Luxury! I live in a sock bag from the Dollar Store!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't like lettuce. I prefer to have baby spinach in my salad either totally or partially. Lettuce just doesn't taste that great to me. I'll still eat it at restaurants without complaint but I'll think, "Oh this would taste even better if I had baby spinach."


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

this thread used to be a happenin place...


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

My middle name is Sir Lancelot.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I sleep with a baby blanket, and if I ever date again the guy will have to be completely comfortable with this. Where baby blanket vs. boyfriend is concerned, baby blanket always wins.


I used to have a baby blanket - OK it was just a bed sheet that I grew attached to. One day I cam home from kindergarten or primary school I think and learnt that my mum had thrown it away :um :afr :mum. (It was in tatters from old age and the red on it had faded to a light pink but come on, you don't mess with someone's safety blanky do you?:mum*****! I think thats the earliest memory of me hating my mum.


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

i have my own forum


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

This will make a beautifully colored glaze.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

...yeah.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

My natural hair colour is ginger
When I was young, I once a ate a spider lol 
Our house is currently undergoing an extension, so soon I will have my own bedroom instead of sharing with my sister.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I enjoy carving wooden spoons


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I had a puff and the tiredness has just hit me all at once because I should be in bed now.


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm a vegetarian


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I can touch the floor without bending my knees and shake my hands behind my back over my shoulder...although, it's no hard feat considering I'm so short and small...

I can also burp at will, an "art" I learnt during my tomboy-ey days.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yay. I'm a funny person.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I drink expensive beer, but I open the bottles with a pair of pliers.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I wear a size 7 1/2 shoe.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I wear 11 1/2 size shoes


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I can make a sweet balloon animal Godzilla.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my existential dilemma is brought to me today by the letters S and A, and the number 1.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I hate the look of my feet


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

The less I work, the more anxious I am of working.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my hands are cold -_-


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I recently discovered a third birthmark on my arm. It's very, very light so I always thought maybe it was a shadow or a smudge...but it's really a freaking birthmark haha. :yes


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i like the look of raw meat


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

One time while I was working retail, a girl pulled up her shirt to show me her third nipple.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol

I have to go to the bathroom


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm only smart when I'm in the mood to be.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

When I was a kid I used to try and convince my mom to let me eat unlimited Tums because they were medicine and "good for you".

Now I'm looking at the ingredients and I see sugar on there. No wonder I liked them.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Some things I can't put into words. I prefer to draw pictures (to the best of my ability haha) or tell you what intangible things _look_ like instead of what they are.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

TheDaffodil said:


> Some things I can't put into words. I prefer to draw pictures (to the best of my ability haha) or tell you want intangible things _look_ like instead of what they are.


Hmm... I think I might be the same way.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Hmm... I think I might be the same way.


Yeah? I'm glad someone gets that cuz I wasn't sure if I was explaining it right, haha.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

TheDaffodil said:


> Yeah? I'm glad someone gets that cuz I wasn't sure if I was explaining it right, haha.


Whenever I try to tell someone about something, I always seem to have trouble finding the name for it, but I _can_ picture it my head well enough to draw it if I wanted to.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

mserychic said:


> I can't stand green food. It just wigs me out.


my bearded dragon loves green foods

i like this face!!:boogie


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Whenever I try to tell someone about something, I always seem to have trouble finding the name for it, but I _can_ picture it my head well enough to draw it if I wanted to.


I'm especially this way about people, their personalities. After I get to know someone I can tell them what their vibe looks like better than I can use words.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

You can eat cereal with a fork I just found out. If you have ever wondered. Tis true.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't wait until Thanksgiving week.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I can be very repetitive when I explain things. I'll tell it to you one way, blah blah, and then tell it to you a second way. I do it mostly because I worry about people misinterpreting what I say. Even after I've explained it twice, I'll still think about it later, beating myself up a bit because I could have done better. I try not to worry about it. I hate that I put that much thought into some things when it might not be needed. But I do. Right now I'm getting the urge to re-explain everything I just said, haha, but I won't. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to run again.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I like to wave at cats


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I just watched The Prisoner, weird.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been watching tapes in my $50 VCR again.


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

* I'm incredibly ticklish around my neck. I'll scream if anyone touches me there, lmao.
* I have really strange nicknames for my dog. Sometimes I call her 'Bunny', for example, and she looks nothing like a rabbit, nor does she act like one.
* I don't like hurting insects. When I see people squishing spiders/bugs I'll feel somewhat sad.
* I have dyed my hair so many times it's kind of amazing I still have hair. :b
* I really like 50s style bathing suits. I just... I don't know, there's something about them. I love 50s dresses too.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I rinse my mouth after every meal.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Breakout! A small acne one, that is :afr.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I wonder how it will all end.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I've never seen my best friend in person before... and I might never be able to


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^sad. 

I miss my home.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I like the new car smell, but the payments give me anxiety


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> I like to wave at cats


:b cool, lol. Sometimes I subconsciously get the urge to, but I don't think I've ever done it.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Indigo~do you moo at cows?


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

I <3 sarcasm


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i forgot my meds last night too.

also, i have conversations with my dog.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

tigerlilly said:


> i forgot my meds last night too.
> 
> *also, i have conversations with my dog.*


Conversations? As in, they talk back? Anyway, I learned as a kid that this was a very sought after ability (Doctor Dolittle (1967) ), so that's why I ask.


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

I dont think I'll ever talk to my father except on his birthday.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I have bad luck on a daily basis.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have had a problem with caffeine recently. Frequent trips to the restroom for diuretism is the symptom.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm hired out to throw tantrums at Tupperware parties


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I like the smell of gasoline, i dont huff it and im not a pyro sorry to disappoint you all


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That smell was intentionally put in so you would know it was gasoline - it's normally odorless!

I need to cut down on caffeine, but my Paxil is making me tired!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I used to be addicted to GTA vice city and sometimes still am...


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> That smell was intentionally put in so you would know it was gasoline - it's normally odorless!


 You sure you don't mean natural gas that comes to your house through those pipes? Never heard that about gasoline, but maybe it's for both. I know they do the same to propane as well.



millenniumman75 said:


> I need to cut down on caffeine, but my Paxil is making me tired!


Sometimes just getting up and going for a walk around the house (or outside if I'm feeling brave) is enough to wake me up for a while without caffeine.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm probably the only computer geek/gamer who's never played GTA.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I run 24 miles a week, though :lol
Ah well.....

Yep, the scent is put in gasoline, too, to let you know what it is. Like the garlickiness of propane.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I never feel like I need to be perfect for anyone...except for a lover...because I don't want them to find someone else who's better than me and break my heart...I want to completely satisfy them. That really is the _only_ time I feel like I have to be perfect. In every other area, I'm just fine making mistakes and not always knowing what to do or how to act.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, caffeine is still causing the diuresis!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm make mistakes sometimes. I know, I was shocked as well.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Keith said:


> I like the smell of gasoline, i dont huff it and im not a pyro sorry to disappoint you all


thought I was the only one. I love that smell. not sure what that means...


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I feel pleasure when people I don't like experience failure (they _deserve _it).


Schadenfreude?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> I'm hired out to throw tantrums at Tupperware parties


What do you charge?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> I'm hired out to throw tantrums at Tupperware parties


I thought you looked familiar.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I love the smell of limestone sooo much, that I get slightly high when I sniff it. :yes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ aw. that's endearing.

sometimes I swear I could eat a can of alphabet soup and poop out a better written report.......


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^aw. that's endearing.

I have finally figured out how to whistle!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

epril said:


> I have finally figured out how to whistle!


I never could whistle, doubt I will ever be able too. Congrats!!! 

I love the smell of coffee, but don't like the taste.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm that guy from that tv show


----------



## paradox002 (Oct 13, 2009)

I want to get a motorcycle by next summer. And i decided to go with "Triumph daytona 675" here's a pic, what do you guys think?

">


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Last night I became drunk for the first time in my life.


----------



## debby (Jun 15, 2009)

I collected ants when I was little and hid the jars under my bed.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

If I eat chocolate it keeps me up at night.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Love animals
hate to vomit
and finally feel life is worth living


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

lissa530 said:


> Love animals
> hate to vomit
> and finally feel life is worth living


I feel the same way! :high5


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

After all these years, I still don't know how to work my cell phone


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

My cell phone is very old, still has cingular on it. Why all the fuss with these new cell phones? I really Just use them for emergencies and pictures.

I like Mikes Hard Cranberry Lemonade.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Prakas said:


> I never could whistle, doubt I will ever be able too. Congrats!!!
> 
> I love the smell of coffee, but don't like the taste.


Me too!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I feel like a rat in a Skinner box.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Little Willow said:


> After all these years, I still don't know how to work my cell phone


I don't know how to use a lot of stuff on mine, and am not really interested in learning. Like most electronics, you're stuck buying a buncha stuff you don't need, i.e. I'm not going to play games on my phone or surf the net. My bill is high enough .


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't know how health insurance works.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

I think of heavy metal music when I go for a #2!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I am the Lizard King.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

I just got bitten above my lip by an ant. It stings.


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

I love dark chocolate.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have 5 dollars in my pocket right now.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I wear khakis most of the time.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am still in my pj's and it's 11am.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My911GT2993 said:


> I think of heavy metal music when I go for a #2!


:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am tired and wired!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I want 'huh''s 5 dollars.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I often get a stiff jaw and it snaps, crackles and pops alot, only I can hear it though..... I think anyways.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My skin is dry.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i met a metallica groupie once. she showed a photo album that had a **** load of pictures of her and her groupie friends hanging out with all the guys from metallica. the pics were dated from ride the lightning up until and justice for all. she was really proud of this photo album. she tried to **** me that night but i resisted. i had a girlfriend at the time.

considering i was a big metallica fan as a young teenager this story nothing but a win for me and metallica fans everywhere.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm cheap


----------



## Not Like Them (Jul 2, 2009)

I´m gonna go watch two and a half men.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I want some, but I - I'm not right.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> My skin is dry.


Mine has been this year, too, oddly. I usually don't have that issue when cold weather comes but it's been harsh on meh. So I switched to St. Ive's Hydrating Vitamin E lotion, twice a day, and I feel better.

My motto = "Breathe & Smile."


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

I like to mix white grape juice and ginger ale in a wine glass, because it makes me feel fancy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Taco Bell at 1:20am FTW
I ran six miles on only lunch today.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I've gained 5 lbs over the past week. I don't understand, I hope it muscle and not turkey, stuffing, dumpling, corn pudding, sweet potatoes, cherry pie, and cranberry sauce.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm a sucker for cookies. There I said it.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

I like sharpening knives, its very calming.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I forgot what I was going to say.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

sanria22 said:


> I forgot what I was going to say.


I hate that, story of my life...Maybe it'll come back to you 

I'm complicated


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Dang it, if people knew how awesome I was they'd want to be my friend. :bah </egotistical>


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My thin pants are feeling thinner as I type this :afr


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have my own lego action figure.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a person named after me....and he's not my child.
Actually, a friend of my mom's at the time liked my name (first and middle) and named her son the same - her husband agreed.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

oops double post.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I eat seaweed.

Edible seaweed, like kelp, dulse, nori. Dulse in my fav. 


Kind of ironic given how fussy of an eater I am.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I have chronic migraines, and my doctors quit on me yesterday because of it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I need to decrease my medication - I have been drinking a LOT of caffeine just to stay up.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I often would rather be dead then alive.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

every morning i listen to good vibrations by marky mark and the funky bunch to get me pumped up for the day.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a third nipple.

....

Well....not really, but wouldn't that be interesting? :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran six miles......in 24F/-5c weather. Sweat froze on the string that helped keep my hat closed.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

My neck itches, and I'm still up.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have an unhealthy obsession with heavy music.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Most people think I have a perm. I don't. I have "Irish hair."


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

"There's nothing you can do to me, stab me, shoot me"


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

When I feel kinda flustered my head gets SO itchy. It's weird.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I am building a stage!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm starting to hate the internet more and more.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I start to freak out if someone touches me for longer than 5 seconds and it escalates sometimes to panic attack even if I like it. It sucks because inside I'm extremely sexual and I'm afraid that the anxiety I feel will continually keep me from taking advantage of the opportunities I have to be touched.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran six miles again. I think I need to rotate my shoes (use my current pair for running and buy a new pair). The roads are going to become icy soon and I need all the traction I can get!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I am going to make someone upset.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Sometimes I feel like a failure to myself for not having "gone out in a blaze of glory" like I always dreamed of as a kid.

Probably sounds crazy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have three work days left in 2009,


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

i often fake accents (most common is australian) to see what peoples reactions are.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ the chicks spawn out of the woodwork for you yeah?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Ospi said:


> ^^ the chicks spawn out of the woodwork for you yeah?


i did it more when i was in college at parties and stuff, and yeah it did work lol. chicks love the australian accent i must say


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ought to try that, mate! :lol


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

mrbojangles said:


> i often fake accents (most common is australian) to see what peoples reactions are.


Now you need to add a disguise with it and you are set!... A wig, beard, mustache, make yourself look fat, bigger nose, and wrinkles. Of course some of those..it won't help you get women, but it can help other situations


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Once upon a time I was lonely because I was shy. Now I am lonely because I am an ******* who hates people and wants to be better than everyone else and can't communicate and has no motivation to live or do anything fun. I am sick. Why am I feeling like this. It makes no sense.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1. I am tired of all this.
2. I found an earwig today.
3. my kitchen looks atrocious.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to wash dishes.


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

I stabbed myself in the hand by accident with a pencil when I was 10. As a result, it left a faint gray mark (traces of graphite) in the palm of my hand.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

spiderling said:


> I stabbed myself in the hand by accident with a pencil when I was 10. As a result, it left a faint gray mark (traces of graphite) in the palm of my hand.


I did almost the exact same thing with a mechanical pencil in the 8th grade! To this day I still have a gray mark next the my left thumbnail.


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

spiderling said:


> I stabbed myself in the hand by accident with a pencil when I was 10. As a result, it left a faint gray mark (traces of graphite) in the palm of my hand.


Haha...

My freshman year in highschool, I got stabbed in the arm with a pencil. I've still got a little grey mark there from the graphite, too.

Edit: Wow...it looks like this is a popular thing to do, lol.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I always dread work, but love it when I am there.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is the roughest period I have ever seen with the SAS servers.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I want some cookie dough.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> I look crap in photos.


How?


Hadron said:


> *shaking head in dismay*


Why? :con


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Questions, quetions...


Ahhhh have I annoyed the **** out of you as well with my constant questioning? Oh wait, that's one more question. (not tat I'm offended or anything) I'll shut up now


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

anyway, back to the topic... lol

i like changing my hair color, even though i get teased about it at school. i'm the "emo kid" because i dyed my hair dark when i have "such naturally pretty blond hair!" or something.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have two arms and two legs.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have two arms and two legs.


:no Not random enough.

When I was a kid I spent the day with a guy who used to write Christian Reconstruction books. He was creepy.

^ see, random.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Teaed about changing your hair colour... In my college people could not care less how you look or dress (I'm the perfect example, lol). There was a girl in my chemistry class who dyed her hair blue and she didn't even get a single comment about it. Which is weird.


it's mostly my ex and his friends. they ask me if i wear hoodies to hide the cuts on my wrists (i've never cut on purpose, ever.) they joke about my jeans having holes in the knees. their jokes get more frequent and more vicious whenever i dye my hair.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> :no Not random enough.
> 
> When I was a kid I *spent the day* with a guy who used to write Christian Reconstruction books. *He was creepy.*
> 
> ^ see, random.


Omg.
You poor thing!
(That wasn't even sarcastic - that was genuine!)

Sometimes I wanna be a princess.


----------



## kitty123 (Feb 13, 2009)

i have to go pee really bad right now lol


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't like brussel sprouts or asparagus but I love grapefruit
I've never seen anything more amazing than the grand canyon
I've watched the ball drop in Times Square
I believe in Miracles


----------



## miniman45 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a pet rabbit


----------



## Pen_is_mightier (Dec 8, 2009)

I have an irrational fear that's way too odd to discuss.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

i put ketchup in dixie cups.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Today, while writing a birthday card to a friend I have in England, my cat kept jumping up on the table attacking the pen and made me blot the card :sigh
She'd better still like it though


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still need to get cleaned up and prepared for the afternoon and it is 2:11pm!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I enjoy watching the soap opera "All My Children"...
Please don't make fun of me.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I can count to 10 in German.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I can count to three in English.

ahsahaaahahahahaaaa aha hahahaaa! All my children...... 

the only reason i don't watch is that they don't have it here.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I've admired my own *** a lot lately, probably more than anyone else in the world (partly because not that many people have the opportunity to see it....). I just think it's so cute!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I've only shaved my legs twice in my life.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

When your spirit is floating down that tunnel towards the light, you know what's behind the light? It's not God, it's me. And im gonna kick your poncey soul all the way back down the tunnel till you choke on your own ****ed up ribs.


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

I chew on my hair


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I am 5'5". average height for a female.
I have blue eyes.
I think I weigh about 125 - 130? average weight.
My hair is regular brown. Fair skin. When I go anywhere where the temp can reach above 65 degrees, I have to use SPF 2000. 

I am fighting to stay awake right now so that I don't get up too early and disrupt my sleep habits, but I am losing.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Something random about yourself.

There I posted it.:teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rcapo89 said:


> I enjoy watching the soap opera "All My Children"...
> Please don't make fun of me.


Who is Erika marrying this week?

I watched Days of Our Lives from the Summer of 1992 to March 2004.
It began with an awesome storyline where Vivian Alamaine (played by Louise Sorel) was high on herbs courtesy of Dr. Wu from China. She literally buried her nemesis Dr. Carly Manning (played by Crystal Chappell) in a coffin, six feet under and all, with a special water fountain and loud speaker so she could drive her crazy....and to keep her away from her nephew Lawrence Alamaine (played by Michael Sabatino). Vivian came to her senses while rolling around in the dirt over the grave. She tried to claw her way down to Carly. She went into a coma while buried and woke up with amnesia as she and Lawrence disappeared with little Nicky (Erik Von Detten) off the show.

It ended with a storyline where Dr. Marlena Evans (Deidre Hall) apparently killed off all the veteran actors. When she killed the matriarch-from-1965-show-one Alice Horton (Francis Reid) by gagging her with one of her own world-famous doughnuts, that was it. I turned it off. Luckily, everybody was alive as they were taken out of Salem to Melaswen ("New Salem") :roll.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Colhad75 said:


> Something random about yourself.
> 
> There I posted it.:teeth


You're such a wise guy. :b


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Who is Erika marrying this week?
> 
> I watched Days of Our Lives from the Summer of 1992 to March 2004.


Wow you remember exactly when you started and stopped watching the show? You must have a photographic memory.

By the way you should start watching it again. :lol Chandler killed his twin brother and now his fiance Annie is on trial. His fiance is Annie who is Ryan's ex. 
Currently Chandler is contemplating whether to side with his family or his crazy wife.
Erika is now dating Ryan, can anyone say cougar? :roll


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I enjoy watching the soap opera "All My Children"...
> Please don't make fun of me.


You know that it's going off the air, right? Try As the World Turns, that's ok.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Who is Erika marrying this week?
> 
> I watched Days of Our Lives from the Summer of 1992 to March 2004.
> It began with an awesome storyline where Vivian Alamaine (played by Louise Sorel) was high on herbs courtesy of Dr. Wu from China. She literally buried her nemesis Dr. Carly Manning (played by Crystal Chappell) in a coffin, six feet under and all, with a special water fountain and loud speaker so she could drive her crazy....and to keep her away from her nephew Lawrence Alamaine (played by Michael Sabatino). Vivian came to her senses while rolling around in the dirt over the grave. She tried to claw her way down to Carly. She went into a coma while buried and woke up with amnesia as she and Lawrence disappeared with little Nicky (Erik Von Detten) off the show.
> ...


wow. are you for real?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Colhad75 said:


> Something random about yourself.
> 
> There I posted it.:teeth


I love aspies!


----------



## Drusilla (Dec 9, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I watched Days of Our Lives from the Summer of 1992 to March 2004.
> It began with an awesome storyline where Vivian Alamaine (played by Louise Sorel) was high on herbs courtesy of Dr. Wu from China. She literally buried her nemesis Dr. Carly Manning (played by Crystal Chappell) in a coffin, six feet under and all, with a special water fountain and loud speaker so she could drive her crazy....and to keep her away from her nephew Lawrence Alamaine (played by Michael Sabatino). Vivian came to her senses while rolling around in the dirt over the grave. She tried to claw her way down to Carly. She went into a coma while buried and woke up with amnesia as she and Lawrence disappeared with little Nicky (Erik Von Detten) off the show.
> .


:hahaI can't believe it but I REMEMBER that. Wow. Not in such breathtaking and slightly disturbing detail as you do, but still.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I tell ya, Days was in its heyday back then. I also remember the Billie Reed (Lisa Rinna) storyline with her creep father Curtis.

The one person I always seemed to pull for was Laura Horton (Jamie Lyn Bauer). After being in an institution for 18 years, Vivian helped get her out - of course, that was to help try and break up Kate Roberts (Deborah Adair/Lauren Koslow) and Victor Kiriakis (John Aniston - Jen's dad). Everybody was always try to convince Laura she was nuts, but she had her head screwed on straight, and straighter than half the idiots in Salem.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I need a shower.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

hmmm, so that's what the BO was in this thread.:b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I am 5'5". average height for a female.
> I have blue eyes.
> I think I weigh about 125 - 130? average weight.
> My hair is regular brown. Fair skin. When I go anywhere where the temp can reach above 65 degrees, I have to use SPF 2000.
> ...


SPF 2000? :lol

Yeah, I'm very fair as well. It's embarrassing how pink I go in the sun, even when I'm slathered in sun lotion.

I'm 5' 10". 
I have brown eyes.
I don't weigh myself.
My hair is dark-ish brown.

Hope you don't mind me snaffling your idea.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I go to the gym now, well been going since last week. Yesterday was my third visit, I am going tomorrow as well. I've lost 1kg, but I also gained weight after going to Subway the otherday. Doesn't take much to put weight on, must be careful with the food you eat when trying to lose weight.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm 5'8''
I have brown eyes
I weigh 130lbs(I need to beef up because I'm scrawny). :no
I also have fair skin. 
I need to get some sun because I'm a Latino who looks like a white boi! :lol


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I'm 5'8''
> I have brown eyes
> I weigh 130lbs(I need to beef up because I'm scrawny). :no
> I also have fair skin.
> *I need to get some sun because I'm a Latino who looks like a white boi!* :lol


Can't say I'm _not _surprised haha.
I'm a black girl who most people believe is Hispanic. In Hawaii they thought I was Hawaiian or Eastern Islander. When people think I'm mixed, they ask me what I'm mixed with.
I actually am mixed, 25% white, a little less than 75% black, and the percentage left is American Indian. I'm incredibly light-skinned.
The last time I was weighed I was less than 110lbs. I've been trying to gain weight, and I have...so I guess now I'm just trying to keep it haha. I think I'm closer to 115lbs now.
I have big brown eyes and long dark brown hair.
And I'm 5'5".
I'd give you my measurements but I have yet to take them. My waist is smaller than my hips and bust.
I'm pretty unique-looking because of the birthmark under my left eye. I used to think it made me ugly, and I still do think that sometimes, but people are still attracted to me so I guess it's a silly thought.
Clothes: size 3. Shoes: size 8.5 (US).
Uh...what else is there...oh, 34C.
I don't know what more I could say about myself physically.

Now I feel like I have to say something else that has nothing to do with my appearance haha....
I drink a fruit or fruit and yogurt smoothie every morning.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> SPF 2000? :lol
> 
> Yeah, I'm very fair as well. It's embarrassing how pink I go in the sun, even when I'm slathered in sun lotion.
> 
> ...


snaffle away, girlie.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I also burn easily i use spf 2001 i need that extra 1 and i got to have paba in my sunblock none of that paba free bs j/k i dont even know what paba is


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> Can't say I'm _not _surprised haha.
> I'm a black girl who most people believe is Hispanic.
> I'm pretty unique-looking because of the birthmark under my left eye. I used to think it made me ugly, and I still do think that sometimes, but people are still attracted to me so I guess it's a silly thought.


I have a birthmark on my left thigh. Am I sharing too much information? :um
To be honest I thought you were Hispanic as well. Like most Hispanics I'm of mixed heritage. My parents are Puerto Ricans. I also have distant relatives from Italy and Spain as well. I'm sure I have African ancestors since I have coarse hair and thick lips. :lol


----------



## miniman45 (Dec 9, 2009)

EWWW theres snot on my keyboard!

*licks off*


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I have a birthmark on my left thigh. Am I sharing too much information? :um
> To be honest I thought you were Hispanic as well. Like most Hispanics I'm of mixed heritage. My parents are Puerto Ricans. I also have distant relatives from Italy and Spain as well. I'm sure I have African ancestors since I have coarse hair and thick lips. :lol


My sister has a birthmark on her left leg, too, haha.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am doing housework today!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I just got a box of chocolate for Christmas!


----------



## 50y634n (Oct 1, 2009)

Nature has always fascinated me. How can the skies be so serene one moment and the next, a spinning column of air with the power to destroy all in its path?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - I mopped the floors and swept them.

I need to vacuum.....BAD!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

vacuuming sucks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My carpets need CLEANING!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my wine needs drinking!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

My legs need massaging!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I get super defensive if you talk negatively about my family or my friends who are like family.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ aw. that sounds lovely.

my secret santa got me a mug with a knitted cozy on it - it's red! and it came with a little house shaped tea thingie - infuser! with some tea and biscuits which i snarfed right away! It's a dor a ble! and I know who my secret santa was!


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

Im 5 foot 3 inches tall.
Blue eyes.
Blonde hair.
Weigh 120


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a penchant for suits.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

My cell phone is old school


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Keith said:


> My cell phone is old school


My _life_ is old school. Holla! :banana

I love chips and salsa sooooooooooo much. I've contemplated marrying it but what sex would be manageable probably wouldn't be very good so I decided against it...it's better this way.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No one in my family uses a cell phone.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I'm 5'8''
> I have brown eyes
> I weigh 130lbs(I need to beef up because I'm scrawny). :no
> I also have fair skin.
> I need to get some sun because I'm a Latino who looks like a white boi! :lol


trust me, you havent seen a white latino until you have seen me. i get called the "***** mick" at work :roll. theyre kidding, but it still pisses me off.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I am 5'8''
Brown hair and eyes. 
I weigh enough. :b


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I am downloading video of a 7 hour train ride. ETA 3 days 

Here's a link for those that don't read fark 
http://nrkbeta.no/2009/12/18/bergensbanen-eng/


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I break many things...on accident tho


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Someday I wish to make a thread about how to get hot boys and how to lose my virginity to them.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I am obsessed with Harry Potter, cookbooks, and tattoos.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

thewall said:


> I have a penchant for suits.


I have a penchant for stealing things.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ is there a wall running around naked now?

I am having a bit of red wine at 5.30am. only a bit. tiny bit. almost invisible, really.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I've rented/watched DVDs but I don't own and never have owned a DVD.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a furry kiwi.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to run, even if it is midnight!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^ I'm doing my secret ninja thing, chasing you as you run through the shadows..


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I've posted way too much today.


----------



## SADuser (Jul 9, 2009)

I wish i looked like Cillian Murphy, or atleast had his eyes.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I hate being in pictures cause I don't want to be remembered at all when I'm dead and gone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took a nap today, and probably need another one.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> I hate being in pictures cause I don't want to be remembered at all when I'm dead and gone.




Reading that made me sad. I hope that one day soon you won't feel like that anymore.

I'm having a coffee and just chilling.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to take it easy - bornchitis is rough!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am going to take it easy - bornchitis is rough!


 I am better now!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I used to make mail art.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I like flowers.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am in the second half of the year toawrd my 35th birthday.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I've never had syphilis.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I love a good thunderstorm (as long as the power does not go out).


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

My eyes are watery and I had trouble balancing earlier.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

how many times will I have to post before I've reached my limit again? 

I wonder how long it will be before I'm back. how long willit be before I get that car? how long will it take me to get rid of all that stuff? how long will it be before somebody smacks me .........


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a birthmark on the back of my neck that used to look like a 's' but now just looks weird :/


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

If I don't fall asleep before the refrigerator turns on I have to check it and make sure the door is closed tightly. Love OCD.


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

I've never owned a pet before. Maybe someday I'll get a pet rat (or two - possibly three).


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm afraid of the dark..
but I wasn't when I was younger.


----------



## buttonmoon (Dec 30, 2009)

Im a fan of fizzy wizz(popping candy)


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I check my weight atleast once a day


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i wanna get high and crawl into a bag of laundry and pretend i live there


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I need to pee. Yay.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ Would ogle at her album pics, but can't, and has to make do with the much smaller avatars.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> ^ Would ogle at her album pics, but can't, and has to make do with the much smaller avatars.


:lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

huh said:


> I've never had syphilis.


LOL



mind_games said:


> ^ Would ogle at her album pics, but can't, and has to make do with the much smaller avatars.


Thats ok, I just found a perfect substitute...


tutliputli said:


> :lol


---

I wish I had an older brother so I could draft behind him as he paved the way through life's problems (mainly parents lol) and a younger sister so I could have those 'lets see who can pee higher up the backyard fence' competitions*

*when you're really really young like less than 8 or whatever, and its not such a weird thing to attempt.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

When I was a kid I used to think Dracula was from Pennsylvania.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I really have to use the restroom. I hope I can make it.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm in love with a fictional character.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't see the 3D effect in anaglyph images because I have strabismus.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I was obsessed with watermelon for a whole month and 
Had it every single day, now I can't stand it. Now I'm obesessed with lettuce.
I'm a weirdo


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I can not spell the word _rhythm_. Yes, I had to google it up just now. What makes it even more shameful is that I'm studying English...:no


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I have to convert everything °C to °F, meters to feet, Kg to pounds, even the shoe size, it's 45 in the European size.

so i am 
180 cm / 5'11 
78 kg / 172 lbs

gray/blue eyes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok - so we were flying by the seat of our collective pants, and spotted this open house thingie - on the spur of the moment we decided to go in and see what it was like.

well, as soon as I got inside the front door I knew I was in the wrong place (it was selling for a million and a half), but that didn't stop me. I got to chatting with the realtor, and eventually she asked me point blank is this what I am looking for? I said being one sixteenth Native American and relocating from England, what I was really looking for was a sweat lodge with a loft conversion. She gave me her card and made me promise to email some particulars to her.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have improved with my SA in the last year .


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I like warm apple pie with vanilla ice cream melting on the top.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Banzai said:


> I can not spell the word _rhythm_. Yes, I had to google it up just now. What makes it even more shameful is that I'm studying English...:no


rhythm...ride hard you thick headed monster..8th grade English teacher...you'll never forget how to spell rhythm again!

I was an English minor.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I have numerous pictures of eyes saved onto my computer.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

epril said:


> rhythm...ride hard you thick headed monster..8th grade English teacher...you'll never forget how to spell rhythm again!
> 
> I was an English minor.


Wow, thanks! Guess the SAS community is more helpful than it seems...


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I had three cinamon donuts and an iced coffee, delicious.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

irishK said:


> Have had a painting of mine published in an art magazine but am still convinced they were just being nice


I bet it's great. :yes Who would waste magazine space on a piece of art that wasn't worthy of publication?

I love iced coffee.


----------



## Piano (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't like to wear shoes because I don't like how they 'feel' on my feet. :um​


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I am at work.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I have insomnia!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I do not watch American Idol.


----------



## looktothelight (Jan 16, 2010)

The sound of the washing machine every night usually keeps me awake at least a few hours.
I want to play the violin.
I love lebanese food and want to go eat it soon- if I find someone to go with.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I love scratching zippers. Zip zip zip.


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm panning for gold for the first time today.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I woke up and am still tired.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I just coughed then yawned, so I'm going to bed.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

- I drink way too much coke (diet), not good for the teeth
- I quite enjoyed watching American Idol last season, so I guess I might watch this season too...
- I have 3 electric guitars, 2 acoustic guitars, a bass guitar and currently 4 amplifiers (too much, I don't need all that crap)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I've had a realization that my bouts of depression correlate with my time spent at home.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I had braces for 3 years..it was hell


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't mind doing the dishes at all. I may even like (wait, no I think 'like' is too strong a word for this ... but I'll leave it here anyway) washing those large flat surfaces. But I absolutely hate washing cutlery. Blah so annoying! Someone else can deal with them.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I got kicked out of an AP exam in high school for writing the lyrics of "Forward to Death" all over the answer sheet. _whoops_


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

thewall said:


> I got kicked out of an AP exam in high school for writing the lyrics of "Forward to Death" all over the answer sheet. _whoops_


:lol Did you write anything else on it, like actual answers? :b. Come to think of it, that sounds like a lame excuse to kick a student out.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm double jointed in all of my fingers and have a hitchhikers thumb 

For example, my hand can do this


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

mind_games said:


> :lol Did you write anything else on it, like actual answers? :b. Come to think of it, that sounds like a lame excuse to kick a student out.


Nope, lol. I knew I wasn't going to pass it even if I did. Yeah it is a lame excuse, but I was happy to leave.


----------



## sandman99 (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm intimidated by anyone here who has 1000+ posts :hide


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^Why?

I'm a wannabe poet.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm sooo hungry and I'm all out of boogers.


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

*I eat bean pies*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

maybe I'm not over the jet lag after all. i feel like going right back to bed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to write a check for a bill payment :lol


----------



## sandman99 (Jan 3, 2010)

laura024 said:


> ^Why?
> 
> I'm a wannabe poet.


I feel like my opinion doesn't matter 'cause I'm new here. I know it's irrational, but, *sigh*, that's Online Social Anxiety Disorder.

My cold water tap in my bathroom has been broken for 5 years. When the water runs for more than 20 seconds it gets really hot, so washing up is interesting.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't get hangovers!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I like the cheese that comes in a can


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I don't get hangovers!!!!!!!!


LUCKY DUCK! let me know when you do get one haha!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

haha oh you will know cus I will probs winge and complain about it for a week hahaha.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have crappy eyesight.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I'm sooo hungry and I'm all out of boogers.


You should be dating an ogre. blech!

I know a guy who rants about boogers and gets paid to do it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> You should be dating an ogre. blech!
> 
> I know a guy who rants about boogers and gets paid to do it.


Now *there's* a career path i may have overlooked. Let me guess - he gets paid in mucus?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I am mighty hungry though. All i have in the house is rice. and I'm sick of it. I'm all riced out.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't understand my feelings. Maybe that's because I have the emotional IQ of a pencil.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is my 41,000th post! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Spammer :roll


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

I have Anablephobia, and i don't know why


----------



## mydoublelife (Dec 27, 2009)

whenever im stopped at a traffic light, and i see a limo driving by in perpendicular to me, i get this wierd feeling that i wanna drive and smash through the middle of it.

ive always had that thought pop up whenever i see a limo.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm just about to head off to the gym. Gotta burn some calories.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I hate getting older


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't want to walk anymore today.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tonight was the second consecutive night when I took a nap.


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

i can say my alphabet backwards, i know it off by heart


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I am not the nicest person ever, but close


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I canooed down the Delaware river.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I type SO much better after a few drinks...

I am so backwards xD


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

For a whole week, I never blinked.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I drink probably _too_ much tea in one day.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

epril said:


> I canooed down the Delaware river.


Noooo stay away :teeth

I want to hide under my cover for a few days.


----------



## CarlyKathleen (Oct 31, 2009)

This whole thread reminds me of those post secret books..but a tad less serious..aanyway heres mine

I write stories that I think are really good, but I know ill never let anyone else ever read them


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Miss Meggie said:


> I drink probably _too_ much tea in one day.


Not possible!


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

I can write backwards, joined.
If A=1 and B=2, I do that in my head with stuff sometimes to get the value of a word or sentance, then I add all the digits up untill I get down to one digit.
= :sus


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

i eat my cereal with milk on the side in a cup, apparently thats really weird to some people.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

I can do "the Worm"


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm like the philsbury dough boy, tickle me and I go nuts ;P


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Prakas said:


> I'm like the philsbury dough boy, tickle me and I go nuts ;P


Can I poke your tummy  ?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Can I poke your tummy  ?


lol sure, but don't hurt me, I'm fragile :teeth


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Prakas said:


> lol sure, but don't hurt me, I'm fragile :teeth


*POKE POKE POKE*

Oops to harsh? Lol


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

hehehehe, I'm ticklish

A bit harsh, maybe be more gentle next time, lol.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Prakas said:


> Noooo stay away :teeth
> 
> I want to hide under my cover for a few days.


Ha Ha


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

im an *******


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Whenever I'm drunk I usually pass out next to a toilet...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

i'm weird


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I can only chew grapes four at a time, two in each cheek. If I end up with an odd number of grapes, one of them's going to waste.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm kind of bad at interpreting poetry despite being somewhat of a poet myself.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

My favorite food is dill pickles....so yummy! *drools*


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I forget either my wallet or my keys everytime I go to leave my house.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

GnR said:


> I forget either my wallet or my keys everytime I go to leave my house.


I did this a lot a while back. That's why I keep a spare key in my wallet  If you forgot both of them though...then you're SOL.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I wonder why I force myself into a pack of yearling wolves so often.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I`m a fiend for tea.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry about that


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

^:lol :squeeze


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I just deleted what I wrote
I reread and now it's a proven fact that I've gone insane..


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

iam a taylor swift fan....


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

I've got 4 euro and 60 cent in my pocket:yes


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I've been practicing my violin everyday, and I think I am a wee bit better.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I need to **** off and die/get murdered.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I am sooooo bored its not even funny.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My opinions surrounding most subjects can change from day to day, or be easily swayed. I dont know what I really think half the time.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I have no discernible personality. There is absolutely nothing about me. I am a void.



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> My opinions surrounding most subjects can change from day to day, or be easily swayed. I dont know what I really think half the time.


This applies to me too.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

You do have a personality, your quite angry.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I do not take good care of myself.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

I think water is gross most of the time, but I drink it to be more healthy.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

illlaymedown said:


> I think water is gross most of the time, but I drink it to be more healthy.


Have you ever tried Crystal Light? It'll help you stay hydrated without all the grossness.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Have you ever tried Crystal Light? It'll help you stay hydrated without all the grossness.


No....I'm reaaaaally picky. That's a thing I'm worried about with having MS, I might have to watch what I eat more and that's the suck. And it's hard to get my family to buy any drinks....being poor sucks


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Cashews and macadamias are so good.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a lot of arbitrary and pointless secrets. For instance, I will never disclose my favorite sound on this planet to a single soul, despite it's being utterly and completely mundane.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I like unripe bananas. Ripe ones are too soft.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'm about to take short nap. Wake me up in one hour, please.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have wrenches....


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I wonder what bananas on banana bread would taste like


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I can't win a staring contest when entering a classroom. The floor is my best friend.


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

I want to spend my career figuring out how brains work :]
I never have been and never will be a morning person
and my favorite letter is w.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm still seriously mourning the death of Brittany Murphy. I fell in love with her in "8 Mile" lol


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

For some reason, I cannot stand wind. Anytime wind blows against me I tend to get mad.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Estelle said:


> I wonder what bananas on banana bread would taste like


It tastes like banana with bread. I just tried it.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

^Good to know.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a special place in my heart for ducks.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

This video changed my view on cake.:afr


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Estelle said:


> This video changed my view on cake.:afr


BWHAHAHAHA!!!!! that was great!! I just about ROFLcopter outta my house! How did you ever come across this vid?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I fall asleep really easily...lol not a good thing


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I've eaten an entire box of chips a hoy cookies in one sitting.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

GrimedMechanic86 said:


> BWHAHAHAHA!!!!! that was great!! I just about ROFLcopter outta my house! How did you ever come across this vid?


I'm drawn to all things seedy and creepy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I really hope I will sleep well tonight. I got up nearly two hours early this morning.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I want to have my cake and eat it too.


----------



## Iamsosorry (Jan 21, 2010)

I loved to be called Princess by my husband. It makes me all giddy. It's quite silly actually:b
.........but it makes me happy.


----------



## Iamsosorry (Jan 21, 2010)

Estelle said:


> This video changed my view on cake.:afr


OK, I just watched this. Wasn't going to , but I did. To each his or her own, but did anybody else find this disturbing?

Melissa


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

My hands are huge.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I really enjoy smoky grilled pork chops, apples, potato pancakes, and gravy.
*Mmmm*...


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

I looooove reptiles!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I like waffles.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

My feet are big ... :wink


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm doubting my intelligence in the wee hours of this Saturday mornin'.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I might actually sleep without Paxil....but I will take it anyway.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

D11 said:


> I like waffles.


LMAO. I needed that.

I wish I could go to an IHOP with Donkey. Actually I think I did...or was that an acid flash-back?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a big head, and its empty inside!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to brush my teeth!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i am addicted to music.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banzai said:


> I secretly like listening to ABBA. :um


My favorite song from them is SOS.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I share the same birthday as Elvis Presley, Stephen Hawkings and David Bowie.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I cleaned the entire place tonight. stayed off this thing long enough to really scrub the place up, and it looks really nice. I feel so much better.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Banzai said:


> I use the word "awesome" alot on here but yet I never use this word in real life. It's probably a sign that I spend too much time in American territory and too little time in Brit-land.
> 
> I have been..._Americanised. :um_


mwahahaha - we'll get you all, my pretty..........


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I hate the way my long hair feels on the back of my neck.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I still have a picture of that girlfriend I had for a few months in the 7th grade, 27 years ago. Is that wierd? Uhmm, yeah I guess if u have to ask then it's wierd...


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Sometime I just need to post something even though I have nothing so say. This is one of those posts.


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

I chew on my hair a lot....weird


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll try a couple...

I weigh 170 Lbs

I have a golden retriever

I think I'll call it a day and take the rest of the afternoon off of work.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I left early due to our snowstorm.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I once heard a rabbit squeal.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

epril said:


> I once heard a rabbit squeal.


I used to use rabbit calls for hunting coyotes. That sound is freaky.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

irishK said:


> At night when my feet get hot, I tend to take my socks off in bed using my feet and leave them at the end of the bed under the blankets. So within a few days there is a lumpy part at the end of the bed. Is that gross?


I do that too. : )

My shoulder is itchy....Now my cheek is too.

I can have fun with a pen without ink.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I enjoy taking naps on friday night. I'm not lame at all :sus.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GnR said:


> I enjoy taking naps on friday night. I'm not lame at all :sus.


I took one, too! I am still tired.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

"My eyes feel like they're gonna bleed"


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

"I do not seek, I find."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am psuedo-ready to shovel snow.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love my netbook. It's my baby.


----------



## o0SpaceAce0o (Aug 31, 2009)

i wear kitty ears for funsies sometimes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wonder what kind of pizza I will have tonight.


----------



## goodthing (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm hungry right now.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I wonder what kind of pizza I will have tonight.


Sausage and onion, obviously.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I need more cowbell


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I obsess over so many things that I do wrong.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

epril said:


> I obsess over so many things that I do wrong.


Same.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm feeling especially shy today.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Estelle said:


> I need more cowbell


Oh you have a fever? Writes (illegal) prescription for more cowbell :b


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I haven't washed any underwear for 4 days now.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm... hesitant.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mind_games said:


> Oh you have a fever? Writes (illegal) prescription for more cowbell :b





Estelle said:


> I need more cowbell


I LOVE THAT SKIT!

Will Ferrell whipped out the cowbell during his performance on Conan O'Brien's last show - I could not stop laughing. He was good.

I like the skits he did with his daughter, too. :lol

I WANT MY MON-EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
I'll put you on da sreetz! :haha


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm trying my best not to finish off a bag of Fiery Habanero Doritos....


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

BLK13 said:


> I'm trying my best not to finish off a bag of Fiery Habanero Doritos....


Who can resist Doritos?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I really enjoy wearing things around my wrist for some reason, but almost never do because I'm self-conscious about it. I will usually continue to wear armbands from music festivals and the like for days after the event because of this.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I look like I have a mustache even-though I shaved it off because it's the only part of my face which is not sun burned.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I bought new blades - Gillette Fusion has 5 blades and I can use one for a year. That year ran out this week. I'd had enough. Expensive darn things - 4 for $14. That'll last me four years! :lol


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

"I try to find my friends but they're blowing in the wind."


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> "I try to find my friends but they're blowing in the wind."


Last night, my buddy lost his whole family
It's gonna take the man in me
To conquer his insanity

...right?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Game 7 said:


> Last night, my buddy lost his whole family
> It's gonna take the man in me
> To conquer his insanity
> 
> ...right?


:high5


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

One time when I was a kid I went to stay with my Aunty and Uncle for a while, They took me to church one saturday night and we sat right up the front. I don't know if it was the heat, the constant kneeling down & standing up or just the large group of church goers, or maybe just the fact that I'm pure evil, but anyway I started to feel a bit queasy, I knew I was going to get sick so I ran down the aisle and opened up what I thought to be the exterior door but it was infact the room where the priest did his thing before the sermon. I blew chunks all over the floor, three massive heaves, I couldn't stop. I have to say the colour change of the carpet was a slight improvement but the altarbays probably disagreed. My uncle was close behind me and he apologised and took me home. On the way back he kept making jokes about me calling for my friend Hughie. (when you say the name Hughie it sounds a lot like the act of throwing up). Thats all for now folks!!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I sleep with the fan on all the time =/


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I used to play the piano. And I was good.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

The other day, I saw a box of veggie sushi making it's way around the dirty dish line in the cafeteria. I don't have meal points, and the cafeteria food is way overpriced away, but I really wanted sushi. The box was opened but only 1 sushi was missing. There were eleven, presumably untouched, suishi remaining. I grabbed the tray off the dirty dish conveyer belt and ate it last night


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

I really wish it was March.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Game 7 said:


> Last night, my buddy lost his whole family
> It's gonna take the man in me
> To conquer his insanity
> 
> ...right?


I am going to pray for your friend.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I once had my ankle/leg in a cast for three months based on a doctor misreading the x-ray. He chose to inform me that it was never broken when I came in to have the cast removed. Well that's great news doc, but I just spent my whole summer on freaking crutches, and now one leg is way whiter/skinnier than the other. What a D-bag.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^ That's bad!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Lmao it was rediculous! I shoulda broken his leg. My crutches were sweet tho, had a horn and beer holders lol.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a skin picking problem.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

GnR said:


> Lmao it was rediculous! I shoulda broken his leg. My crutches were sweet tho, had a horn and beer holders lol.


that made me laugh...sorry...you were able to honk at people?


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

^^^lol well it was more like a bell, just to let ppl know i was coming haha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RING RING!!!!! RING RING!!!!!
And you could drink beer, too! :lol

Dang, this is my 41,999th post.

GnR - I am glad your leg recovered. :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am going to pray for your friend.


Those were just lyrics from "keep ya head up" from 2pac .


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

So one time in elementary school, I had an assignment. The assignment was a worksheet, and it was labeled _Drop In The Bucket_.

I crossed out _Bucket_ and instead wrote _Toilet_, so it instead read as _Drop In The Toilet_.

Subsequently, the teacher gave me a 0.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> So one time in elementary school, I had an assignment. The assignment was a worksheet, and it was labeled _Drop In The Bucket_.
> 
> I crossed out _Bucket_ and instead wrote _Toilet_, so it instead read as _Drop In The Toilet_.
> 
> Subsequently, the teacher gave me a 0.


:lol
Aww man, I miss school.
Grade 9 math, I wrote "I like hockey" for every answer on a test.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> Those were just lyrics from "keep ya head up" from 2pac .


I know - I thought as much when I read it the second time. I figured I would leave my post up anyway - SA and stuff :lol.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm somewhat narcissistic, unfortunately. It's something I just realized about myself within the last six or so months. The really bad thing is, I don't really think it's a problem because I believe in the reasons behind why I'm narcissistic lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i quit smoking (and failed) 5 times in the past month... maybe i'll actually succeed this time


----------



## Vine_of_Sodom (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm going to try quitting drugs for at least the next two weeks.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I like to sleep with 3 pillows.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I can navigate by the stars!! I rock!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I lost an eyelash :afr


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I can't swim. I used to have lessons when I was a child. I could never do it. In the end my parents took me out because they couldn't afford it :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am trying to remove the dry skin from the bottom of my feet. Man, this winter has been SO DRY indoors.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I own over 15 pairs of jeans and only ever wear one pair this is rediculious!!!!
They do look good atleast I think they do!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wonder if I will make it to sleep on time tonight.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i could do nothing but listen to music and it will still feel good. its addicting, hard to shut off and leave.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a purring kitty cat in my lap :3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm home!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

My kitty has been driving me nuts all week!


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

I try to avoid drinking room temp water because I dislike it, but I freaking love ice water.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm just a small town girl livin' in a lonely world.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I found out about Chatroulette today.

_What has been seen cannot be unseen..._


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

In the last week, I've watched seven Edward Norton movies (excluding the movie I watched two weeks ago).


----------



## Noskat (Feb 26, 2010)

I love maps, and I have a photographic memory for them. When I feel bored in class, I'll doodle contemporary, historical and imagined maps in my notebook. Recently I amazed a bunch of my peers when I drew a map of Europe (a damn impressive one) while drunk as a skunk. Like staggeringly, incoherently drunk.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get up out of this chair!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I like the taste of blood


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am about to do a rare Saturday night run


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

I just bought a huge stuffed bunny from work. The thing's about 70 cm tall and I LOVE it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to fill my humidifier tonight - soooooo dry .


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I feel a sense of relief and accomplishment from getting my work done. I'm feeling good.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I stared down a brown bear.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I couldn't dance to save my life.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I spent 6 years in the military.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I like having ice cubes by themselves.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I can navigate by the stars.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

English is my 3rd language, I really struggle with finding the right words. But its cool being able to talk in 3 diff languages each day and I do use all of them with diff people.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I hate things that are sweet and spicy, like cinnamon and ginger. ****'s nasty.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I collect wine bottles with pretty labels, cool shapes, and/or neat coloured glass.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I used to be able to throw a baseball 86mph


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

My weight is .01% ravioli.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I've put on a few lbs over the past week. Time to do cardio again.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Apparently, I like to step in overflowing water from the dishwater in my socks several times each time it happens.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I smell good. I love BOD


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I was feeding some wild animals in a park out of the window of our jeep. Then this Zebra came along and so I started feeding him/her and then when all the food was done...it wanted more and it bit my arm! Luckily, I had long sleeve because it took me a while to get my arm out ...but I escaped with just a scrape. :um


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I just bought a gallon of green tea ice cream. Wonder if I'll like it.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I've lost me leprechaun. FFS, who took Seamus?

Also, why do I keep buying cauliflower every week when I know I'm not going to eat it?
Every week I think "Right Gary, this is the week that you start eating healthy".
But then I just spend the following week opening my fridge and trying to avoid eye-contact with the cauliflower. He just sits there, laughing at me. He knows I'm not gonna eat him.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> I've lost me leprechaun. FFS, who took Seamus?
> 
> Also, why do I keep buying cauliflower every week when I know I'm not going to eat it?
> Every week I think "Right Gary, this is the week that you start eating healthy".
> But then I just spend the following week opening my fridge and trying to avoid eye-contact with the cauliflower. He just sits there, laughing at me. He knows I'm not gonna eat him.


LOL :clap

---------------------

i like my steak medium rare :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wish there weren't so many things going on in my head - wait - I take that back :lol.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I am drying my hair right now.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> I've lost me leprechaun. FFS, who took Seamus?
> 
> Also, why do I keep buying cauliflower every week when I know I'm not going to eat it?
> Every week I think "Right Gary, this is the week that you start eating healthy".
> But then I just spend the following week opening my fridge and trying to avoid eye-contact with the cauliflower. He just sits there, laughing at me. He knows I'm not gonna eat him.


Too Funny Gary... try it with cheese over it... everything is good if you put enough cheese over the top of it.



millenniumman75 said:


> I wish there weren't so many things going on in my head - wait - I take that back :lol.


I can SOOO relate to this.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

***************
* Post #44,000! *
***************

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Daisies and tulips are my favorite flowers.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I can make a moon from just one grain of cheese.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

I can play the clarinet. (Or at least I could. It's been quite a while.)


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I like cappicinos but I do not like coffee. And you all give a ****.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

With my sleeping problems mornings are the worst time of the day for me, I'm at my most irritable in the morning. :bat


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

I laugh at inappropriate times.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

I find it funny when jockeys fall off horses when jumping over hurdles. I dont know why:b


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I _love_ to clean for some reason.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I nEEd to slEEp


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i dont really know myself well
i was born in the wrong generation


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I now know how to make bran muffins.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i want to become a vegetarian when im older


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to check my radar.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

okay, cool, nothing major.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i drank almond milk this morning. i actually like it more than soymilk


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

kosherpiggy said:


> i drank almond milk this morning. i actually like it more than soymilk


So do I. I love it, in fact.


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

I like having odd songs as my ringtones ("Never Gonna Give You Up" by Rick Astley, "Jizzed In My Pants" by The Lonely Island, theme songs from television shows, etc.), and sometimes I let them go off in class to stir up a laugh.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I like eating cereal at 2am


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i get random cuts and bruises a LOT. i dont even drink or party. i probably just have wild parties & fights in my sleep. LOL


----------



## atj409 (Mar 30, 2010)

I can recite the entire cast of the TV show Step By Step


----------



## atj409 (Mar 30, 2010)

and Even Stevens


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

I need to sleep. :time


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i know all the words to heathers & grease
i should be asleep


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i should be asleep next to you :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i need to stop pretending it is other than that


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

When I grow up I'm gonna be Cary Grant.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm gunna be a sex symbol.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm going to dream of electric sheep.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

god i am crap at debate of any kind.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

^ I'm good at mass debating!:b


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

I can recite 95 consecutive digits of pi, and I can say the alphabet backwards.
PS: I have no life lol


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I've watched the Lord of the Rings films over 20 times each.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I love graded cheese over top of my spaghetti, a lot of cheese.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I always read literature in an English accent. I actually think its an OCD behavior. :sus


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

When I was 5 i tripped on a soccer ball, bashed my knee on a water pipe, and had to be rushed to the hospital for 20 stitches. My Dad drove me to the hospital going 160 in a 40.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kos said:


> When I was 5 i tripped on a soccer ball, bashed my knee on a water pipe, and had to be rushed to the hospital for 20 stitches. My Dad drove me to the hospital going 160 in a 40.


Now THAT'S a DAD!

Me? I got hit in the eye with a baseball at 11 -> April 1st, 1987. :no Six stitches over my eye. I look like I had been in a fight.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

A couple nights ago, I had a dream that I met Dolly Parton.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been up for 19 of the last 20 hours :yawn


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

As a child, I cut my foot on a razor, fell down concrete stairs, and split my eye open on a glass table. Stitches all three times. Lame.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I should take better care of my feet. More hot water massages or something.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i miss boy meets world. i wish they still played reruns. i also miss dawson's creek


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I make my coffee using only skim milk...no water.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

sash said:


> I make my coffee using only skim milk...no water.


ooooo... I am so trying this.... sounds good... so you use instant? Heat the milk and then add the coffee?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

caflme said:


> ooooo... I am so trying this.... sounds good... so you use instant? Heat the milk and then add the coffee?


Yep, that's exactly how I do it.  If I use a coffee maker then I add evaporated milk. It's really creamy.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

sash said:


> Yep, that's exactly how I do it.  If I use a coffee maker then I add evaporated milk. It's really creamy.


Oh so yummy...

I've started making lists now for each day... I do NOT have to accomplish everything on the list but I have to do at least 2 things at a minimum, everything else rolls to the next day - they are listed in order of priority. I will not beat myself up for days that I do not accomplish the minimum 2 but it has to be my minimum goal.

Today I will wash my car (which means take it through the car wash)
Make a bank deposit
Go to the post office
Unload the dishwasher
Wash a load of laundry


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I like to mix ketchup and mayo and use it as a french fries dip.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm in my former speech teacher's room.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My foot is falling asleep and I am still wearing the clothes I just ran six miles in - I am COLD!


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

I play the drums! And I'm trying to join a band...just going through some tryouts. Now THIS makes me really nervous, but I found if I concentrate on the music and how much fun I am having it isn't so bad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was just outside in the sun for 90 minutes.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I am going to go jump in the pool. To wake myself up!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I can no longer do jazz hands.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got more of a tan today


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

bad grammar pisses me off


----------



## FunkMonk (Mar 24, 2010)

Im jealous of girls cause they get to wear dresses.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a strong desire to learn Arabic, and I will, next semester


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a birthmark on my chest kinda shaped like brazil


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

im sitting on the floor


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

am wearing my swimsuit.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Si, senor, Silencio por favor! 

hmmm about me about me about me what to say what to say what to say...

My legs hurt from squats yesterday :cry


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I feel surreal much of the time.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i should go to bedddd


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

I have ridiculously small wrists, darn genetics!!!

I used to have migraines all the time as a teenager, and also fainted for no reason a lot as a child and teenager.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Rum>Vodka.. oops, yup.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am half-asleep :lol


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I just this evening watched a squirrel sit motionless for 2 hours. There was this ferocious dog on one side, and an attack bird on the other. I think the squirrel was waiting for darkness to start moving again.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

I hate shopping


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

i HAVE A STRONG HATRED FOR RICE CRACKERS, I MEAN RIDONKUMOUSE STRONG.

oh crap had caps on, too lazy to re-write it yet happily typing twice as much right now explaining why I am too lazy to re-write what I wrote above which would have been finished agges ago but instead I decided to continue writing this. 

I is a silly.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

I have a very poor sense of smell.

I have little feeling behind my right knee (nerve damage from being ran over by a car as a teenager).


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I like to have baths at 1am whilst eating doritos!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I like cranberry juice.
My legs are stronger than my arms.
I have 2 small burn marks on my right hand from the same lamp because I don't always learn my lesson the first time.
I like to draw trees.
I can be really indecisive.
Sometimes I wonder if I'm going to grow mad with age, and either be homeless or institutionalized.
I want a taco.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_I am addicted to being addicted..._


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I wish I lived out in a cabin in the middle of nowhere all alone with a bunch of animals.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I aspire to be an actress.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

I wish I could sing.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I hate shopping for clothes.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm happier when it's cold. An absurd number of my fondest memories took place when I was wearing shorts in the snow.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i have really small wrists


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

i lick my lips a lot like LL cool j


----------



## Brit90 (Apr 30, 2010)

I tend to swear like a drunken sailor.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I can't help but burst into an air drum solo at the most innapropriate of times.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I want to meet Nicole Richie


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I love water skiing and would love to parachute out of an airplane.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

caflme said:


> I love water skiing and would love to parachute out of an airplane.


Oh me too, def on my to do list, same with bungee jumping.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I like eating lemon peels.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Oh me too, def on my to do list, same with bungee jumping.


Yeah - me and bungee jumping - not so much lol... and they have lots of places to do that here on Panama City Beach... that will all wait now till my son is all grown up... not risking leaving him an orphan for my own selfish need for adventure.

But you should go for it... really and truly... I wish I had done more when I was your age... do it while you are still young.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^ I like those too. I went to one in Tennessee that had TV themed entrees. Happy Days was one of the featured shows.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Have huge cravings for pasta sometimes. My husband teases me that it's the sicilian-italian side of me, lol.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I just watched Chicago . Amazing.<33333


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i want to watch a movie right now


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm the kind of person you don't want to meet in a dark allyway


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i am a hippie child in the heart


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

^ Me too!

I like the rain.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

OregonMommy said:


> ^ Me too!
> 
> I like the rain.


<333
DITTO!

im reeeeally thirstyyy


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am the real Milky-Bar Kid!!!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

My only friend is the houseplant I just bought. He better not die on me :no


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow,I'm either really overly suspicious of people or very practical.-I just had the oil changed in my car and a filter replaced - I keep wondering what the chances are they didn't do either one and just assumed I wouldn't check. Okay,probably a tad paranoid,but I'm still going to check!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^ wondering if my oil changes contribute to the oil spill.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I believe society suffocates us with laws, expectations, and rules. We are all born with unlimited freedoms, what is society to take those away from us? So long as we don't physically, mentally, verbally, harm or insult others or their property... We should have the freedom to do as we please, so long as we are being considerate of others. This is something that is deeply rooted into my soul, and it burns and burns each and every day.

There have been countless times I have pondered escaping society to live in the wilderness... Or find a community living off the grid somewhere. I think I am going to settle for purchasing a small acreage and building a small home to live the rest of my life on.



kosherpiggy said:


> i am a hippie child in the heart


My secret passion in life is the appreciation of nature.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't follow trends.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once I don't like someone there is almost no way that that'll change.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Phoenix87 said:


> I believe society suffocates us with laws, expectations, and rules. We are all born with unlimited freedoms, what is society to take those away from us? So long as we don't physically, mentally, verbally, harm or insult others or their property... We should have the freedom to do as we please, so long as we are being considerate of others. This is something that is deeply rooted into my soul, and it burns and burns each and every day.
> 
> There have been countless times I have pondered escaping society to live in the wilderness... Or find a community living off the grid somewhere. I think I am going to settle for purchasing a small acreage and building a small home to live the rest of my life on.
> 
> My secret passion in life is the appreciation of nature.


You are officially my twin. I could easily have said this. I feel this way very strongly. Very very strongly.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I've lowered the seat of a unicycle.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

You know that feeling that you get when someone scrapes their fingernails across a black-board??

That's what happens when I think about or have to touch popsicle sticks... *shudder*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a cereal/straw bowl sticker on the bottom of my skateboard.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

cmr said:


> I don't follow trends.


I love you.

Any who, it annoys me when I see "clones" walking around.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I get the shivers/chills when I squish cotton balls with my fingers:blank


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

My plant's doing fine. It's an aralia bonsai.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

lucky charms and soy milk for dinner!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My SA is more serious than yours.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To say that I love to listen to music would be an understatement.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm left-handed.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I have seen the rings of Saturn and four moons of Jupiter through telescope.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> My SA is more serious than yours.


Big whoop, wanna fight fight about?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a wild side that doesn't get out often...or ever.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Phoenix87 said:


> You know that feeling that you get when someone scrapes their fingernails across a black-board??
> 
> That's what happens when I think about or have to touch popsicle sticks... *shudder*


Oh my, me too -I cannot do it I always have to wrap a little of the wrapper around it to hold it! I though I was the only one, I cant do cotton either and trying to get knots out of a piece of cotton fabric gives me the shivers


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm wearing Mario & Yoshi PJ bottoms.

:banana


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I have touched a human brain with my bare hands. (Anatomy class.)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Neptunus said:


> I have touched a human brain with my bare hands. (Anatomy class.)


Nice! Did you get superpowers?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Yes, I can now read people's minds by touching their heads! :b


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I often see people online... want to message them... but don't because I assume they are doing something way more important and I would be bugging them, that they would roll their eyes at my message and be annoyed, and/or that I'm not respecting their time and space.

I wish I could tell whether that is me being stupid, paranoid or considerate.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I always wish I could be a guy, at least for a week. :yes



caflme said:


> I often see people online... want to message them... but don't because I assume they are doing something way more important and I would be bugging them, that they would roll their eyes at my message and be annoyed, and/or that I'm not respecting their time and space.
> 
> I wish I could tell whether that is me being stupid, paranoid or considerate.


lmao Me too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to go to the bathroom.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I almost never remember what I've already posted here about myself....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still have to go to the bathroom, but a storm is coming. I could get zapped in there :lol.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I have rabbit teeth.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I still have to go to the bathroom, but a storm is coming. I could get zapped in there :lol.


I'm still standing
better than I ever did
Lookin like a true survivor
feelin like a little kid :lol


----------



## Mellowchicken (Nov 13, 2009)

I am terrified or seaweed and stingrays


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to sleep


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I know I'm dreaming when I can wiggle my teeth.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

My nickname is Monkey.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I like to smell my daughter's feet. :um


----------



## Jaz (Jun 13, 2010)

I ride Horses


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ lol that's funny I was just about to post something like that.
I never go riding, but I had a dream the other night that I did.
Have not been in like a year and I really miss it. There's nothing like it. Taking care of horses is fun too.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I wash my sheets weekly, but I cringe when I have to stretch the fitted sheet over my mattress really tight. The texture of the sheet seriously bothers me that it takes several tries. I even purchased 800-count egyptian cotton, and they're really soft, but the texture feels terrible when I stretch them. Ugh, just thinking about it makes my skin crawl.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Save for eyelashes, eyebrows, and head hair--I *HATE* hair!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

my mind's a blank


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I should go to sleep


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

i'm afraid of frogs and i can't even look at their pictures:afr


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Noisy environments used to bother me a lot but since I volunteered at a preschool, I'm actually not as bothered anymore...haha. Every once in a while I get a little frantic but most of the time I can handle it for a few hours.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm addicted to 1970's kung fu films.


----------



## Pure Phobia (Apr 29, 2010)

I am literally a natural-born drummer. No lessons taken yet I could play blindfolded. Thanks to those families ties that bind.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I like stuff


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been up for 17 hours now. I can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Mosquitos don't like to bite me due to my sour disposition.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

When I find a new song I like, I can't stop playing it. Hence why I know lyrics to at least 10,000 songs.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I weigh 161 pounds today.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

When an announcement comes over the loudspeaker at the store, I always feel like assuming the fetal position on the floor while I cover my ears, close my eyes and scream, "No, noooo! It's those voices again!" just to see the reactions people would have.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't have a straight spinal cord.


----------



## JohnMartson (May 31, 2010)

I need a fresh cut.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I had ice-cream for breakfast


----------



## Serene Sweetheart (Jun 15, 2010)

i watched only the first episodes of the animes Nana, Romeo X Juliet, Higurashi: When They Cry, yesterday & dropped it because i found out their endings were either tragic or terrible.

then i decided to watch Redwall. n_n


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I have to go to summer school for geometry


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Emptyheart said:


> I don't have a straight spinal cord.


It's from all that jerkin'


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I could eat Hellman's mayonnaise by the spoonful.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Apparently I look like I have abs. I assure you, I do not! I like my pizza.

Edit: I've been seriously wondering if any stomach muscle is caused by tensing due to anxiety. Because I'm one lazy B. I don't work out.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

imt said:


> I'm left-handed.


hi lefthanded. nice to meet you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am also left-handed. Holy crap, we can shake hands properly!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I wish I knew martial arts.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

My hair won't cooperate.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm a stupid moron who never pays attention.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm really good at remembering faces/people.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't like people touching my belly button.. not that it happens often.
I hate onions uke
I found a baby bird yesterday.. my cat ate him :cry


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I am jealous of the person who came up with the username Arrested Development. Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

TouchyBoy said:


> - After seeing the photo of E93 I thought I should put it between the things I like best (say between beans and parmesan)


Well, its nice to know you liked it as much as parmesan.. though im not a big fan of parmesan myself :lol

:clap


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

-i absolutely hate it when people touch my butt


----------



## TheVigil1 (May 24, 2010)

I *love* it when people touch me, but I don't no how to react if/when they do, so it makes me uncomfortable instead...


----------



## HZ LaX 18 (Jun 25, 2010)

I always feel as if something is touching me or crawling on me...


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

I listen to music to relax while I work, only the music just distracts me so much that I stop working altogether. Which is relaxing.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

TouchyBoy said:


> :boogie
> 
> oh, sorry ... saying "Parmesan" I was not referring to the cheese, I mean eggplant Parmesan http://www.effewebdesigner.com/blog/parmigiana-di-melanzane.jpg (it says so right?)
> 
> and then ... I actually deserve the second place, yeah ... beans can not compete with you! :yes


I have absolutely no idea what eggplant parmesan is, or what eggplant is for that matter :lol

Yay! :boogie Im better than beans! :clap


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

E93 said:


> I have absolutely no idea what eggplant parmesan is, or what eggplant is for that matter :lol
> 
> Yay! :boogie Im better than beans! :clap


Eggplant. 
























Eggplant parmesan is like a lasagna, yes??

I miss the 90's.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

MindOverMood said:


> I'm really good at remembering faces/people.


I probably couldn't be like this if my life depended on it.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I have the ability to recognise most actors in a movie and know what character they played in other movies, as well as figure out actors' voices in commercials, animated movies, etc.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

I have nothing better to do. And no, my name's not Claire.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm seriously considering putting laxatives in my coworkers water. My sister says it's wrong and I should "be the bigger person", but this girl is a straight up b*tch...

Short Story: I cried at work the other day for a reason unrelated to my coworker (It was about SA, of course), and she told my other coworker that she thought I cried because I was intimidated by her???? WHAT?!?!?! and then she said not to 'ruin her moment', because she was proud of herself for supposedly intimdating me...WTF???

SHOULD I DO IT!!!!????

*That fate of my coworker is in your hands!!!!

*...also, I forged a prescription for vicodin the other day and it worked...that was kind of stupid...not going to do that again 



TheVigil1 said:


> I *love* it when people touch me, but I don't no how to react if/when they do, so it makes me uncomfortable instead...


Oh, and this ^^^


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

I hate it when people sneeze :lol.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Eggplant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eggplant is Aubergine


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Cyrus said:


> I hate it when people sneeze :lol.


*I* hate it when I sneeze and nobody says "God bless you." (Or even just "bless you.")


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I say nothing at all when people sneeze, lol.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I'm enjoying the myriad of software updates on my computer.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Miss Meggie said:


> *I* hate it when I sneeze and nobody says "God bless you." (Or even just "bless you.")


I'm use to hearing "Gesundheit" from my mom when people sneeze around her


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I really like my shoulders :blank


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^haha!

I do the boring task of counting my calories.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I've never been in a relationship or even had a girlfriend because of my problems..and the fact im too shy in real life.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I am trying to keep the bowling ball of my life from veering off into the gutter lane, by using mental telepathy.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I pretend to feel nothing when in actuality I feel everything in painful intensity!

I just was able to put this into words recently in another post. It makes perfect sense and hurts to acknowledge. No wonder I never had the gall to cut myself- I never had a problem feeling- I've always been trying to escape my feelings. why would I want to feel anything more?

I think that makes sense. I like when I am able to understand my problems.


----------



## oohsandaahs (Oct 12, 2009)

I really want to go to the 1234 Festival but I have no friends or family into the same music as me.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I know this girl who seriously resembles Ozzy Osbourne, lmao. We don't talk anymore.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

This is a bit personal, but here it goes ;>

Everytime I look in the mirror, I feel disgusted and fat. I'm told from relatives and co-workers that I'm not. I'm 5'9 and weight 160 lbs. I always want to loose 30 lbs so I can look "skinny".


----------



## chems (Jul 18, 2010)

Well i ate a cheeseburger rite now when i shouldn't have and what sucks is that im going to be seeing it again tomorrow distributed all over my body!!


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I am consumerism's b*tch.


----------



## Akorahil (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm able to recite the entirety of The Raven word for word. Never found any use for this yet but I'm comfident itll be useful in the future........


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Music has _always_ been my escape from the world...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Prakas said:


> This is a bit personal, but here it goes ;>
> 
> Everytime I look in the mirror, I feel disgusted and fat. I'm told from relatives and co-workers that I'm not. I'm 5'9 and weight 160 lbs. I always want to loose 30 lbs so I can look "skinny".


I hope you're not fat, because I'm 5'9 and 187 lbs, and 160 is my goal weight.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I was adopted from birth, born premature, heart surgery my first day of life... Things just went downhill from there... lol


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I met my boyfriend from this forum, and get to meet up with him soon


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

^ awesome, another sas success story, good luck


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

If I touch my left ear or drink carbonated beverages I almost always hiccup.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I've liked Marilyn Monroe since I was like 10


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I've hit 52 180's in the game of darts.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I can't cook!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

My 5 year plan is to teach myself how to stand absolutely still so that birds will feel comfortable enough to land on my arm.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

^ that made me lol :lol

I've never broke a bone


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

^ I've broken both wrists.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

^ oooh that must've hurt

I've dislocated my thumb..but never went to hospital. It's still slightly out now.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I am cold all the time unless I have very little sleep.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I crawl all over my room and tear my bed apart every night to check for these fuzzy wormy things that like to make an appearance in the summer. I don't want any crazy buggers crawling in my mouth while I sleep.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

^ :afr

Faded freckles!!!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I used to have really long straight hair when I was little and it was always in braids.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a birthmark on a particular body part :um


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

^ Me too. :teeth

I show it to everyone, who's paying attention.


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

I like to fall asleep watching "The Golden Girls"


----------



## PeachMilk (Jul 23, 2010)

I have heterochromia ( To save a Google trip: two different colored eyes).


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Whenever I feel something wrong with me physically I have this burst of hope that it's some kind of fatal illness. The idea makes me ridiculously happy.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I've owned a PS3 for nearly 3years and I havent played on it for the past 2 years ffs.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

^ that's so cool mate..really nice story. Pitty all the girls on here are like millions of miles away from me boohoo. I'll make a raft if that's more appealing to you girls :b


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i am watching america's next top model atm


----------



## Mrfishy (Oct 24, 2009)

i almost always wear shorts


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

actionman said:


> ^ that's so cool mate..really nice story. Pitty all the girls on here are like millions of miles away from me boohoo. I'll make a raft if that's more appealing to you girls :b


Yes, ladies love the raft!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I just cleaned my house with my mom last minute because the realtor is coming today.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am overworked.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I am drinking Dr. Pepper from Wendyyyy's :]


----------



## NoOneToTalkTo (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm extremely good at online gaming, like fight night round 4 while I played it I was ranked in the top 100, I'm also extremely good at Modern Warfare 2, however I am currently playing FIFA 10 and I'm slowly becoming one of top online players in that as well.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Yes, ladies love the raft!


Really. Atlantic Ocean here I come.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

I pee in water or gatorade bottles instead of going to the bathroom and then dump them when I finally get up.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll never look at Gatorade the same.

I would never allow a tv in my bedroom. I need to fall asleep in complete darkness and silence, letting my thoughts wander as I drift into sleep.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I like cheese


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I love watching Arthur.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I need to change car insurance. The payments keep increasing yet I haven't had any wrecks or tickets.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

melissa75 said:


> I need to change car insurance. The payments keep increasing yet I haven't had any wrecks or tickets.


yeah, you really do then. Seek and ye shall find one cheaper and fairer.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I sleep with Bounce dryer sheets on the table next to my bed. I can't get enough of the smell. All chemical smells actually. I will eventually die of toxicity.

I smell like a blend of vanilla body butter and dryer sheets. I'm classy like that.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

irishK said:


> I sleep with Bounce dryer sheets on the table next to my bed. I can't get enough of the smell. All chemical smells actually. I will eventually die of toxicity.
> 
> I smell like a blend of vanilla body butter and dryer sheets. I'm classy like that.


Occasionally I put them in my pillow case.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I am writing this on my iPod touch.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

pollster said:


> Occasionally I put them in my pillow case.


Wow, that's a great idea. I must do this. Thankee!

-----

I'm quite convinced that I give great massages but I have no one to test this theory on :/


----------



## ScorpioGirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Green is my favorite color.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I like to put hearts above my i's


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran six miles after having a nap earlier today....the motivation just wasn't there.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm getting sleepy


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

Conan is my hero too. Leno can suck my....


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

I can dislocate my left shoulder on command.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't believe in myself when it comes to doing what is supposed to be normal in society. I only believe in myself when it's just me and the core of me hanging out...if that makes sense to anyone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would like to get my six mile run in before 8pm.


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm still trying to learn how to whistle.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I had sushi today yum!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

TheDaffodil said:


> I don't believe in myself when it comes to doing what is supposed to be normal in society. I only believe in myself when it's just me and the core of me hanging out...if that makes sense to anyone.


It makes perfect sense.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel most alive when evening hits and the sun starts to set.


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

I love roller coasters


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I am very pale.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm going to get my life back soon.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I took a shower twice today.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Too Late for Tea said:


> I'm still trying to learn how to whistle.


lol I need to learn how to whistle louder =_=


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I like to jam out to cheesy '80s music.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I keep a small bag of "emergency peanuts", as I like to call them, in my purse for if I'm ever out with no money or food


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

CandySays said:


> I keep a small bag of "emergency peanuts", as I like to call them, in my purse for if I'm ever out with no money or food


:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I am allergic to certain body washes. :afr


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I have selective mutism.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I love Pandora Radio.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

My handwriting is a combination of cursive and print


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm running late.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I just got home from las vegas.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I am sitting on a wet towel.


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

I was born on Valentines Day.
I have HUGE feet.
my hair changes colors (brown, red, golden-brownish)
I want to marry a man that looks just like Dixon from 90210


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I cut my own hair, bowlcuts rule!!!!


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I keep looking for a way to get drugs via internet people and I keep failing. I suck on so many levels


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

left footed, right handed


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

mcmuffinme said:


> I keep looking for a way to get drugs via internet people and I keep failing. I suck on so many levels


Please be careful. There's a lot of vultures out there.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I need to pee right now. It's the second time in abotu half an hour fyi. It's because I now have a water bottle at my desk most times as part of trying to eat/drink better.

I bought a bottle of Soya oil to get some good fats in my diet. I drink it straight out of the bottle since I'm the only one using it. I have no idea if I'm drinking the right amount of it daily since I'm clueless about volumes and am too lazy to buy a measuring spoon. I just take a mini sip. It's probably too much though.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't want to be perfect. I just don't like the type of imperfect I am sometimes.


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

I am an obsessive anime fangirl; easily distracted >.<


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Farmer in the Dell
The Farmer in the Dell.....


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a tendency to crush on girls that I may have never talked to or maybe just met:blank


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Hehe, that's pretty awesome actually. I rarely remember my dreams myself.

------

I have a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge underbite. Quick, someone break my jaw so I have an excuse to have it corrected.


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

My tonsils were removed when I was 2 years old.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still have my tonsils, but not my five wisdom teeth.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I had 2 painful surgeries on both my bottom lower wisdom teeth. Then I found out a couple of months later that they could've been saved. Thanks a lot to my uncle >_>
Well he didn't know, but still... oh well.


----------



## Richard Miles (Feb 26, 2010)

i can't stop smiling/giggle at any situation even really serious ones like when I'm in pain, or when someone just died. its a problem really LOL


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Richard Miles is my best friend ^


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm watching Arthur


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I have become more and more convinced that I have Asperger's Syndrome (and always have had it) and that it is the root of my problems.

I play bass in a somewhat known folk black metal band even though I'm not into black metal at all (no we don't play live shows). It started with me just helping out a friend who needed someone to do the bass, but now I have done it on three albums, and he likes my input.

I used to play guitar in a pop/rock band with 5 girls and me. That was a looooooong time ago. :lol

I frequently fluctuate between hopefulness and hopelessness.


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm really, really tired today.


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm about to play some basketball


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I used to have asthma until I moved to the country


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

A good friend i've known for a while online recommended a book to me today. Drawing With The Right Side Of The Brain. Said it's really good and I trust him because he oozes talent. Gona check it out.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I rarely put makeup on.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

kosherpiggy said:


> I rarely put makeup on.


Me too - my anxiety increases when I do


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


> Me too - my anxiety increases when I do


That's interesting because people usually get more anxious when they don't have any makeup on.

I woke up at 3:30-ish haha


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

kosherpiggy said:


> That's interesting because people usually get more anxious when they don't have any makeup on.


I know right...but I think people are looking at how bad I put it on

I need a pee


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> I play bass in a somewhat known folk black metal band even though I'm not into black metal at all (no we don't play live shows). It started with me just helping out a friend who needed someone to do the bass, but now I have done it on three albums, and he likes my input.
> 
> I used to play guitar in a pop/rock band with 5 girls and me. That was a looooooong time ago. :lol


That, is cool. :yes

I always wanted to be in a band, but social anxiety always got in the way. Except for a garage band my brother and I had in high school and college. He's outgoing though, and has been in several bands over the years.

He thinks we should buy land out in the country someday when we're old and play music in a barn. I think it's a good idea.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> That, is cool. :yes
> 
> I always wanted to be in a band, but social anxiety always got in the way. Except for a garage band my brother and I had in high school and college. He's outgoing though, and has been in several bands over the years.
> 
> He thinks we should buy land out in the country someday when we're old and play music in a barn. I think it's a good idea.


Thanks. 

That sounds awesome, I hope you guys will do it. :yes I always wanted to play in a band too (and play live too) but I'm too afraid of so many things about it... I really hope one day I can do it. Although I don't want to play either black metal or pop/rock, haha.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

I like strawberry yogurt


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Returned back to bed because im aching with tiredness all over.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

I have hypermobility syndrome  Amongst other weird things I can twist my arm round 360 degrees and touch the soles of my feet together whilst my knees are touching.
Clearly I don't let people witness or know about this on the whole... don't want to ostracise myself further...


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

I love love loooooovvvve avocado sandwiches :heart


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have sore eyes


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I think I was meant to do more than this.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

So often I just feel like I just cease to exist... like I go invisible... existing yet not existing.... people talking through me, not hearing me, walking by and most often I don't care... but every once in a while it would be nice to really matter for me... and not for what I have or can provide or give. Then when a person comes along who shows me all of those things... I have to struggle to reciprocate because I can't trust in it... always expecting it to be an illusion and for it to vanish because it always has.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a shower.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

^^That's AWESOME!

Tomorrow I have to go to my cousin/friend's two months belated birthday party. I'm kinda of a hermit so I don't wanna go.


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

I miss my friend who's schedule has been totally off mine so we haven't hung out in awhile. She also has SA and makes me feel better


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am still pushing to get my car's oil changed, go to the beach for a few hours, mow the lawn, call my mom, and then run six miles. :lol


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I wish I could fast froward to thursday


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I was born at 4:06 am in Chennai


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I was born at 18:00 in Letterkenny:b


----------



## majrmsa (Aug 1, 2010)

I sweat too much.


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

i told my first crush that I had about 100 dreams about her over 2 years. She freaked out and never wanted to talk to me again.


----------



## Manifold (May 14, 2010)

I'm terrified of moths and darker butterflies (yes, I know it's weird).


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I've never had lobster


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm a dork.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

New York City is my favorite place in the whole entire world. I hate visiting there though because I know I'm gonna have to leave.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm great at nothing but ok at a couple of things (hence me having a hard time getting & keeping a job).


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I have white hair


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I used to have a doll called Rosey


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I can sing.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I have dual citizenship (Canada and USA).


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

My nose got sunburned yesterday :O


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

PsyKat said:


> My nose got sunburned yesterday :O


aye, thats never good.

My nose and knee-caps always burn when i'm away on me summer jollies.

Does wonders fer yer love-life!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I have dual citizenship. The U.S. and the Philippines.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I do NOT have the personality of SPAM.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I do NOT have the personality of SPAM.


----------



## LeDiskoLove99 (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm obsessed with How I Met Your Mother, best show ever. And Amber Benson (the girl who plays Tara on Buffy The Vampire Slayer)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Today I turn 20 years old.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

2010 has been the toughest year of my life.


----------



## Riles (Jun 28, 2010)

PsyKat said:


> My nose got sunburned yesterday :O


*Peter Griffin laugh*


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i'm listening to double rainbow song & dying of laughter






original:






funniest **** of the year


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> Today I turn 20 years old.


coool congrats!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am an expert at catching...lamps? That are already broken okay that does it I can't wait to throw half this stuff out.

No really, I have good reflexes.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a bottle half full of beads


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lazy calm said:


> coool congrats!!


thanks


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I blink my eyes too much..I didn't notice until other people started to.


----------



## MrShyAndTimid (Jun 28, 2010)

Editing video recordings of yourself can be awkward.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

i love shirts with vintagey designs on them.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I like mild cheddar but not rich. I like Ravoili but not bolgnase and pasta, even though they are pretty much the same thing mostly just different textures. I like cold tomato but not warm tomato.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I hate cheese - it tastes like rubber unless its melted


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I know how to shear a sheep.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My foot is asleep.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I love the smell of erase board markers


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I like the smell of enamel boards so much I tried to eat one once.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I have scoliosis.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I like to dip cheddar in hummus.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> I like to dip cheddar in hummus.


Holy crumbs that sounds amazing. You need to fall in love with me sooner..


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ But you don't wield a mighty peen! :lol

ETA- Oh, and it's awesome. You should try it!


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

I like to eat Nestle Quik straight from the container.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

^^ I thought I was the only one!!
I now want to make some Nesquik!


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

Haha, awesome!! There should be a club for Nesquik lovers such as ourselves; we're few and far between :b


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Too Late for Tea said:


> I like to eat Nestle Quik straight from the container.


I like to put _a lot_ of Nestle Quik at the bottom of a glass, pour milk in it and then scoop out the Nestle Quik with a spoon.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I wash my hands a lot.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Just ordered a new beige hoody and a cool charcoal (not black) coloured pair of cargo pants.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I have sensitive eyes


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Spaghetti happens to be my favorite food


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I like to put _a lot_ of Nestle Quik at the bottom of a glass, pour milk in it and then scoop out the Nestle Quik with a spoon.












To each their own:b


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^LOL

I have a twin sister


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

^ so do I..yay


----------



## Sial Axetder (Aug 5, 2010)

I am alive.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My bladders works harder than yours.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Everything is falling apart


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I just took a whiz with the door open.


----------



## RonDima (Aug 5, 2010)

i have 1 god son and 2 nephew who shares the same birthday as me.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rawrboy64 said:


> Everything is falling apart


Everything is starting to sort itself out


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I think I ate a bug today


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> I think I ate a bug today


Eeewww....

I'm drinking hot chocolate


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I want to move to a North European country such as Sweden or Finland


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

The latest I ever woke up was 7 PM. . . today.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm easily amused


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I have naturally big curly hair almost like Nanny Fine's, but not that crazy lol.
My hair used to be naturally straight.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

I dont have blue, green or brown eyes


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a twin brother


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Neither one of my parents or any of my grandparents have my exact hair color. I have chestnut brown hair. My dad had dark brown hair, my mom had blonde hair and all my grandparents had dark brown hair very close to black.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

Sometimes I can be found cuddling with my princess leia pillow..........................DON'T JUDGE ME!


----------



## SesquipedalianMoose (Aug 6, 2010)

I really really really wish I was a ninja.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^Me too

I look a lot like my dad but whenever I draw a mustache on my face, I look like him even more.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

What a loser. Even eharmony.com tells me I have no matches.


----------



## hopeway (Sep 29, 2005)

socks and underwear i prefer to wear inside out because much smoother that way


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

I love listening to Spanish music!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm getting tanner.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm wearing make up and I wore it into town today - I usually only wear it when it's dark so no one can see


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Sometimes I like to color in coloring books. Oh, grow up you!!! :b


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I have really small feet and hands.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Horses seem a bit strangely erotic to me.
Hey I'm puzzled too!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm eating really sour sweets


----------



## Magical Delusional (Apr 28, 2010)

This one time, an emu chased me.


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

Even though I'm right-handed, I still do a variety of activities using only my left, or switching my hands around (Like using my right hand to hold a fork, and left hand to cut... whatever I'm eating)

Also I love pancakes, waffles, muffins with streusel topping, and every other breakfast food (especially bacon!)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to go to the bathroom


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I named my dog after Zsa Zsa Gabor.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I have a scar on my forehead. I tripped and ran into a wall when I was 4.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Cleary said:


> I have a scar on my forehead. I tripped and ran into a wall when I was 4.


Hey, me too! Except mine is on top of my head, and I was 23.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

when i was about 4 i would nail out a few awesome fingerpaintings in kindergarten then ask to go home. my teacher was concerned that i would become anti-social but in my mind i just really wanted to watch 'days of our lives'.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I only own one pair of pants to wear in public and one to wear while I'm washing the other pair. That's how poor I am.


----------



## Autkazt (Aug 18, 2010)

I want to be the founder, owner, and administrator, of my own Forums website, which is as popular as SAS Forums. 

Problem is, i don't know how to get tha many loyal members lol


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Sometimes I like to color in coloring books. Oh, grow up you!!! :b


Hehe, me too.  I think that I'll always be a big kid at heart.

Alright, my random fact: I love mushroom soup, but I hate eating actual mushrooms. Yup, odd, perhaps. Haha.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

PinkIllusion said:


> Hehe, me too.  I think that I'll always be a big kid at heart.
> 
> Alright, my random fact: I love mushroom soup, but I hate eating actual mushrooms. Yup, odd, perhaps. Haha.


Maybe you just don't like the texture of solid mushrooms?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

shale said:


> Maybe you just don't like the texture of solid mushrooms?


I guess that it could be that, yes.


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

Once, I was almost murdered by a giant umbrella. True story


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

I am actually a really really boring person:idea


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Touching my eyebrows feels so satisfying. I can't describe the feeling but my eyebrows must be extremely sensitive because the sensation I feel when I put pressure on them is like nothing else... aghhsjdflk I can't stop.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> Touching my eyebrows feels so satisfying. I can't describe the feeling but my eyebrows must be extremely sensitive because the sensation I feel when I put pressure on them is like nothing else... aghhsjdflk I can't stop.


Weird, I do the same thing.

I'm an atheist who owns three books of Buddhist teachings, three books of Greek myths, and three Bibles, all of which are sitting next to my copy of "Why I Am Not a Christian" by Bertrand Russell.

Also, I never learned how to whistle.


----------



## DI117 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a fetish for girls with freckles

Now you know...


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I really want a frog for my birthday!


----------



## Not Like Them (Jul 2, 2009)

I can´t stop biting the inside of my cheek. If i didn´t know better i´d say i have OCD, no wait...:um


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Belshazzar said:


> Weird, I do the same thing.


i have the habit of cracking my bones (knuckes, neck, toes, everything lol) and i just can't stop :no



> I'm an atheist who owns three books of Buddhist teachings, three books of Greek myths, and three Bibles, all of which are sitting next to my copy of "Why I Am Not a Christian" by Bertrand Russell.


that's hilarious :yes makes me want to do the same :teeth



> Also, I never learned how to whistle.


i didn't learn how to whistle until recently...i wish i could do it more loudly and with a good tone.


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

I tend to find someone who is a leo more attractive, for reasons unknown. :lol


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

I think Stephen Colbert is sooooo sexy :mushy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am more tan than I thought I was......and there is still warm weather around to go to my beach! :yay


----------



## oreo2006 (Sep 19, 2010)

Im frienler than I seem to be when people frist meet me.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

oreo2006 said:


> Im frienler than I seem to be when people frist meet me.


^Hey, me too. 

Uhm, I'm weird. Just thought you should know.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

CSI just isn't the same with Grissom. *sigh*


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Not Like Them said:


> I can´t stop biting the inside of my cheek. If i didn´t know better i´d say i have OCD, no wait...:um


I do this too, don't know how to stop it. An ENT doc said a fibroma can develop and then it has to be cut out. Since then, I've chewed a lot of gum.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

My random thing: an avid book-reader, could do it all day, wish I could make a career out of it somehow. Right now, War & Peace .


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

OregonMommy said:


> My random thing: an avid book-reader, could do it all day, wish I could make a career out of it somehow. Right now, War & Peace .


Literary agent? Librarian? English teacher? 

I could sleep all day if I didn't have responsibilities.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I have a cafe au lait birthmark.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I've forgotten most of high school algebra, and the algebra I took in college. I'm so dumb.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I need to think smarter, not harder, like my high school teacher always used to say.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I finished second in my fantasy baseball league. Considering this was the first time I've ever played, I'm really happy with the result. I already can't wait for next year.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I never grew up.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I drink a Snapple Mangosteen almost everyday.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Too Late for Tea said:


> I think Stephen Colbert is sooooo sexy :mushy


indeed he is! :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think Mr. Colbert needs to stay behind his desk and out of Washington!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I've had an account on plentyoffish since May 08 and have never filled out the "About me" section:um No wonder I don't get messages that often:b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Well, at least you opened the account .


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

dosent know what plentyoffish is


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

I have blonde eyelashes, and don't cover them in mascara.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to pay a few bills!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I'm random.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My computer is slow today .


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm a bookaholic. Seriously, it's like a compulsive thing. If I find a good book, I can lose sleep over it.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i actually thought andy and ken from toy story 3 were hot.


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

I know the true cause of SA and what to do about it.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I tend to swear after I sneeze even though I enjoy sneezing:sus


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

My foot's asleep. whenever my foot starts to wake up it really really hurts. Is that normal? (Some people just never seem to think it hurts that bad)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't ever piss me off, once I don't like you there's pretty much no recovering from that state.


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

I sometimes cut my own hair


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm very earth conscious and I do the three R's (recycle, reuse, rewind). Today I found some batteries by the roadside. I took them since the roadside is public domain (if you find it - it's yours, except if it's a car that's broke down). Put them in a battery charger I got from Best Buy (used a pretty good joke on the guy that sold it to me but that's another story). One of the batteries started smoking so I took it out, but the others seem to be fine (this was recycle/reuse). I wrote "bad - don't use" on the smoking battery in magic marker and I'm going to put it back at the roadside tomorrow (it's illegal to put batteries in the garbage so going to "rewind" (its the 3rd R) and put it back where I found it)


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

I like cooking, if and only if I have good music playing loudly and I'm not using some elses recipe.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a secret obsession with Hello Kitty. :blush

Uh-oh...Looks like the cat's out of the bag now.

har har har did you see what I did there?

Ok I'll stop.




(this is me functioning on 2 hours of sleep right here)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have an obsession with music. :boogie


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm obsessed with tumblr


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I love peanut butter and jelly sandwiches


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have an unhealthy and quite frankly dangerous obsession with driving like a maniac on twisty mountain roads. I will kill myself on them one day, but **** I will have fun doing it.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I just experimented in the kitchen making a pizza and ended up with:

A whole wheat Boboli crust topped with creamed spinach, mozzarella cheese, steamed shredded chicken breast, more mozzarella cheese, bacon bits (lots) and a little more shredded cheese and then some finely diced onions... oh and garlic salt throughout.... 

... it turned out AWESOME.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ hey! don't do any damage to your perfectly arranged face or else!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I now know why I never paid that much attention to music beyond anything other than something that's really fun. I 've never collected it or anything like that because to me it is not something I need to know about in order to know about other things.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^we both posted at exactly the same time... and yes, I agree about Ospi.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oopsie, yes I see. your pizza does sound mouthwateringly awesome by the way.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I have a problem with letting people in.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

I wear glasses for nearsightedness.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

im not responsible for 9/11...yet


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm too sensitive.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I like turtles


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Boring turtles hate me.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I can lick my elbow.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

I can spot a liar. They think they're fooling people. They don't fool me.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Robot the Human said:


> I can lick my elbow.


:lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i am sometimes pretty psychic.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

My nose points to the left. "sigh"


----------



## lonestar1 (Nov 16, 2010)

its easy to get under my skin.

i have very good peripheral vision


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I shave my toe mole.

What, you wouldn't?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

The heaviest I've ever weighed was 195 pounds.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am half-asleep. Normally, I am wide awake. This vacation made me go to sleep early!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm very particular about my earphones. They are labeled for a reason, dammit. The left has to be in your left ear and the right in your right ear. There's simply no other way. If it's too dark for me to make out the red L or R, I go to great lengths to solve the mystery. Well, not really actually...I just use the light of my phone it's quite easy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to run before it rains!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I put salt and pepper on almost everything I eat.


----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)

I find myself oddly attracted to one of our members legs. And I don't even have a leg fetish!

What? I couldn't help that the person was flaunting it in their profile album.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I plan to learn the guitar within the next year. By 2020 I expect to be Carlos Santana


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I just took a wonderful lavender sugar scrub shower to help me feel less dry and more comfortable. Mmmmm sniff me, I smell good.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I plan to learn the guitar within the next year. By 2020 I expect to be Carlos Santana


Sick dude. Add bagpipes to the mix and you'll be a bonafide triple threat.

------

Whenever I walk into the kitchen I always check the fridge in hope that something new will magically appear inside.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

not eating for over a day


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a headache right now. 

I've been trying to learn to juggle 3 balls lately but am not doing very good.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i sleep on my right side mostly.


----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)

I used to have a deadly fear of screws when I was a little boy. Yes. Screws. Something about the way they looked and move used to creep me out to the point of screaming. Once I had a dream where a giant grew chased me down the hallway and pierced right through me... but that was ages ago.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

im gonna start building guitars within the next few months


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a tendency to **** most things up.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I need to get out more.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

When I was younger I used to worry I was a lesbian. (Not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

slylikeafox said:


> I have a headache right now.
> 
> I've been trying to learn to juggle 3 balls lately but am not doing very good.


You'll get the _hang_ of it.

I'm so immature...


----------



## camtrol (Sep 29, 2010)

I need to get my body into motion soon or i'll grow roots through my feet


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

When I was younger, I would occasionally have dreams where I was peeing in a measuring cup while someone took a professional photo of me, and I'd always end up peeing my bed. That's random.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

layitontheline said:


> When I was younger, I would occasionally have dreams where I was peeing in a measuring cup while someone took a professional photo of me, and I'd always end up being my bed. That's random.


This is why I should not look at SAS while at work, now people are asking what I just started laughing at xD.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

When I was younger ,you know those baby born dolls? Well they come with a potty seat the dolls pee in ? I was dared by a friend to pee in the doll's potty chair ... But since It was for a very small doll and I was 4 years old it kind of over flowed just a bit.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Crap! I have done it again!!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Crap! I have done it again!!


Done what ?????????


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

There's some sort of skin crust covering my upper lip. Kissame!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Kaay, 

- I've been staying in my house since monday, not even going to school
- My sister's taking me on a trip for my b-day soon & I'll be going on my first plane ride =)
- I'm obsessed with thinspo vids.


----------



## HarleenQ (Nov 27, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> Whenever I walk into the kitchen I always check the fridge in hope that something new will magically appear inside.


What is the definition of insanity? Opening the refridgerator. (Doing the same thing over and over expecting different results)

-----------------------------------------------

I go barefoot as often as possible (see: anytime there isn't snow on the ground I'm walking on), but I own 30+ pairs of shoes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> Crap! I have done it again!!


I know what that's like. :lol


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a large birthmark on my right leg that a lot of people mistake for a bruise. "what happened?" was a common question every year in PE class


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm obsessed with learning as much Latin as possible. I don't care that it's a dead language.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I get most of my exercise after showering(drying off)


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't like to show my emotions.. to anyone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ate at Chinese buffet, came home and took a nap. :lol


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I didn't do anything today...


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I hate it when people call themselves fat when they're obviously not.. just for attention and compliments. :lol


----------



## AnotherWorld (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm not fat.

But I can wiggle both my ears.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Ummm.....sometimes I laugh in my sleep :lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

wow, i havent posted for over a year in this thread. where did that time go?


----------



## theandrew (Nov 22, 2010)

I lose weight by eating nothing but Big Macs


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm hypermobile.. 
Bennddddyyyy :yes


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

I can tie gummi snakes with my tongue.

Now I want to eat some gummi snakes.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i want to learn the guitar, drums, harmonica, accordion, and tambourine and start a band. the only problem is discipling myself.


----------



## AnotherWorld (Nov 29, 2010)

I just got up too fast and fell over.

Nice work.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm in Chemistry class right now. I am supposed to be looking at the answer keys to check my work.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

I can pick my nose better now that I have acrylic nails :banana


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I have **** karma. I don't know what I did. Maybe it's because I don't do anything. I mean I'm not doing anything nice for people by being a recluse. 

But ****, I'm a vegetarian and I almost got hit by a duck falling out of the sky. Wtf. That's some bad luck.


----------



## Zuzu (Dec 6, 2010)

when I was 7 I walked around my town saying I was homeless in order to get free stuff....It Worked, and the cops were never called.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm cheap


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

When I walk in shoes that have a puny half-inch heel, I feel like I'm about to fall over.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> I shower with the bathroom door open so it doesn't fog up the bathroom


No window?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I can be as social as they like at work but ask me to sit with a group of people my age to have fun and I freak.....LOSER!!!


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

theandrew said:


> I lose weight by eating nothing but Big Macs


that is one healthy diet :envy

What about me isn't random? When I was younger I used to study deep into the astrology books, but it's all bull now that I know better.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I could quite happily live off Kinder Beunos for the rest of my life.


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

I like being an introvert, except when it comes to starting conversations with new people.


----------



## camtrol (Sep 29, 2010)

waiting for the world to let me on for the ride


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

In middle/high school I was one of those nerdy dudes you saw wearing wolf t-shirts.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

When I was 7 my sisters, brother and I made our own version of "Jerry Springer"


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> When I was 7 my sisters, brother and I made our own version of "Jerry Springer"


Ha ha - My brother, my cousin and I made our own version of Judge Judy...think it's on tape too somewhere...


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^lol ours in on tape too...we made one of that Mother Love Talk show "Forgive or Forget" too


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i have bad breath in the morning.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm random.


----------



## SheelaNaGig (Jan 24, 2011)

I like the smell of fresh, cut grass because it reminds me of when I was younger.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I've been riding and handling horses since I was 5 years old, they're my passion.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I like the feeling when you get cramps in your feet, so I purposely do it when laying down.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I like to dip my steamed broccoli in mayonnaise.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

After two weeks, I am still trying to cough up a lung .


----------



## vegetarian (Dec 30, 2010)

i hate feet


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Me too, even the word sounds terrible.

feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet, feeeeeeeeeet


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

I got run over by a car when i was 3 years old.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I like to go to IKEA for the food. Tried the open faced shrimp sandwich today. Weren't too bad.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

I've had 51 pets in my life.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

caflme said:


> I like to dip my steamed broccoli in mayonnaise.


uke
j/k


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> After two weeks, I am still trying to cough up a lung .


Hope you are feeling better soon, MM75!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a little crush on Justin Beiber. :um
Does that make me a pedophile? :stu

He has the voice of an angel.
















Baby baby baby oh, like baby baby baby no. I thought you'd always be mine. mine. 










:love2


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

power2theweak said:


> uke
> j/k


Hi: It's OK, everyone reacts that way :yes


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I really REALLY want that custodian job I just applied for, but probably won't get because they want a year's experience and I've never done custodial work. But I wrote them a very honest explanation of why I want the job and I think it sounded good.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> I have a little crush on Justin Beiber. :um
> Does that make me a pedophile? :stu
> 
> He has the voice of an angel.
> ...


Awesome to know :sus ..... (takes lil brothers picture of sas album)

... oh wait I dont have a little brother ...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I hate the word "delicious".


----------



## unhappy clown (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm just tired of it all. But I keep on doing it, because I don't have a choice.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I nap for 2-3 hours Friday evenings so that I can enjoy my Friday nights. Otherwise, I'm far too tired. This isn't a problem during the week when I'm supposed to go to bed early (on time, if you will), but I like staying up late on Fridays.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I can't sleep without a nightlight


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Something else random is that I feel like going for a walk in the park. Fresh air, yanno. It's 11pm xD.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I save ALL receipts, even gas receipts. I'm paranoid that I could get framed for something and might need to prove that I was somewhere at a specific time. The receipt will show the timestamp, and I'll be safe from prison time.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I think I'm allergic to bananas :'(


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am STILL coughing! I hate it!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

My older bro tried to murder me as a kid by pushing my stroller down a steep hill. I jumped out at the last second just as the stroller slammed into a fence. True story. Well except maybe the murder part. I don't think it was pre-meditated :um


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

My favorite song of all time is "All I do" by the Jackson 5


----------



## c0ldhands (Jan 18, 2011)

I own a life sized cardboard cut-out of Ron Weasley!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a dead celebrity crush on Jim Morrison :mushy :um


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

anymouse said:


> s'okay, i got one on bill hicks
> 
> :yay
> 
> ...


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

anymouse said:


> :cry
> 
> i wasn't being sarcastic.
> 
> it was pretty there. :cry


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

A lot of people say I will either become rich or take over the world when I get older. Fine with me. Maybe then I can meet Natalie!!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I am extremely paranoid and set three alarms every single day.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I am a vegan!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I can't sleep unless I pull my sheets over my head... it's so warm and cozy.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I haven't owned a microwave for 3 years.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

im wearing a gray shirt


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Purple is my favorite color
Ovechkin is my favorite player.
When I'm alone I'll sometimes suddenly just burst into dance or random noise.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I love the piano music that is played in the background while you build your house in the sims.


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

I love anything gay ;
I'd like to learn Japanese
I don't know what I want to with my life (apart from travelling)
More than anything i'd like to have friends ^.^


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

I listen to my iPod while brushing my teeth. 
Me and an old friend once downed bottles of coke and had a belching contest in the middle of the grocery store.
I bought my first CD when I was 9.


----------



## DrinkingMilk (Jan 26, 2011)

I listen to Kayne West. The guy is so obnoxious and unlikeable that I'm ashamed to admit it, but I really like his music (and I'm not even into hip-hop.)


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

I microwave Cheerios/Chex/Rice Krispies. I can only eat those cereals if they are warm. My family thinks it's disgusting.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> I am a vegan!


I'm on the seafood diet.. I eat any food I see!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I am so boring. No one could possibly be this boring.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm a tea freak. I have about 14 different kinds of tea in my cupboard right now.


----------



## Hikikomori Girl (Jan 31, 2011)

I love cherries but hate cherry flavored candy... cherry FLAVORED things in general


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Paranormal Activity was pretty scary. I had to turn the light on last night when I went to the bathroom.


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Apparently I have skill when it comes to drawing cute anime-ish girls.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I may be a SAS troll, but I am so far from that lifestyle in this waking world! I've been giving donations to Handsome Boy Modeling School since I was 18, and I've just recently started giving to Pretty Pageant Girl Academy so little girls can know what to really fathom growing up and out! Rhinoplasty 101! Lipo 202! My funds do good well!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Very easy to get on with.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I like to wear scarves, necklaces, and turtlenecks (not at the same time) because I have a very long neck.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Miss Meggie said:


> I like to wear scarves, necklaces, and turtlenecks (not at the same time) because I have a very long neck.


Lucky!  I bet you can pull off shorter hair styles great!

I write entries in my diary and then rip them out after awhile thinking what I wrote was cynical teenage crap.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Miss Meggie said:


> I like to wear scarves, necklaces, and turtlenecks (not at the same time) because I have a very long neck.


I have a long neck too but it looks kinda freakish... my head looks really far away from my shoulders.  I'm thinking of growing my hair out to hide it.

-----

I don't like drying myself with a towel after a bath, I prefer to air-dry. It takes a lot longer but it involves less effort. I'm lazy.


----------



## PaFfanatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I play 2 instruments (piano and cello), and I want to learn how to play the violin and the guitar.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I am downloading "The century of self" documentary.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I suck at life.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> I'm on the seafood diet.. I eat any food I see!


Hush up rawguy! :b


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

I can touch my nose with my tongue


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

when I dream its usually dusk and there is almost always a body of water , and quite often dirt floors. Hmm I dont know about me


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I can touch my nose.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can touch my tongue.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I feel pressured into following the instructions on the crisping sleeve of my hotpocket.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

When we were little, my sisters and I had about 20 dolls apiece and our own pretend husbands named Michael; mine was a purple doodle bear.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I can't reach down and touch my toes.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I so totally freaking LOVE my job...


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

i like "the golden girls"
:tiptoe


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

^
that show is amazing 

I'm in love with Disney and obsessed with Disney Princesses


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

What the hell does the following symbol mean:


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

'


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

I like the way hair looks and feels under water .


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I love mixing sour cream with salsa.


----------



## Takk (Feb 9, 2011)

a few years ago i assisted in the embalming of a man who was a professional santa claus.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm being very bad... about to eat Nacho Doritos and Ice Cream for supper.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> I love mixing sour cream with salsa.


Ohhhh I love mixing cream cheese with salsa and then warming it up in the microwave! Yum!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cream cheese with Cincinnati chili and shredded cheddar cheese.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

_Texas_ chili with ketchup, shredded cheese, and crushed up crackers. :yes

Sometimes I have a very difficult time posting a response to a thread that has a spelling/grammatical error in the title of the thread.


----------



## Tom1210 (Feb 9, 2011)

I want to learn the guitar.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

My weird food combo includes mashed potatoes + corn + ketchup... hmm... actually, it's weird, but not thaaat weird...


----------



## Justsimplyme (Feb 3, 2011)

thekloWN said:


> I can't reach down and touch my toes.


Thank god, I'm not alone  
My mom often tells me I'm as limber as a refrigerator. lol.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I thought I killed this thread earlier so I have been avoiding it.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I thought steelmyhead killed this thread.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmm I'll try and bring it back to life. Hmmmm. 
I love avocados


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Wtf... It just keeps repeating in my head over and over....


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I can't eat meat with bones in it because it makes me imagine myself chasing down the animal, tackling it, and tearing into with my teeth while it tries desperately to escape....


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I like my tea brewed for at least a minute, with milk and two sugars.


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

A 4-year-old thread, whoa.

I can't stand sound that is not amazing quality. Nothing scares me more than balloons. Nothing bothers me more than when people get bread crumbs in the butter. I rearrange my room more than once a month.

Just a few.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Berlusconi said:


> Nothing scares me more than balloons. Nothing bothers me more than when people get bread crumbs in the butter.


These, completely.


----------



## coreyy (Feb 9, 2011)

one time i drove my car all the way to chicago from atlanta with my dog and all my stuff in the car, and only 20 dollars in gas. i had like the cans of food. i bummed money all the way and had to sleep in my car... the attempt was to live in chicago. but i even tually came back home... again bummming moneyy... i still had my car when i got back. took me a month. my parents had no clue where i went... i met a pastor who gave me 100$ bc he was a good christian and he thought id join his church.lol it was at a gas station called never to far away in gary indiana and his church was in south chi town on 95th and ashland.. he bought me food. i also hokkedup with this hott gurl at autozone.. and some guy making pizza let me sleep at his house for the night with 3 other dudes but i left at 3 am... it was a really weird trip... met really weird and intresting people....i got back home and my neighborhood was filled with gang members from newyork it was really quite awkward... i thought i was going to get killed.... i also ran out of gas on jimmycarter blvd on the way back and absolutely no one would give me money...... i had to convince some crackhead to sell his dope so he could loan me like 5 bucks to get home... he did that which took like 10 minuites ...wtf ya i slept for like 2 weeks after that


----------



## coreyy (Feb 9, 2011)

no i did not have sex with the 3 guys... ( dirty minded people). i also got stuck in a peafield one night which i had attempted to park in and sleep and the farmer came out with a shotgun... i hid behind the car and said dont shoot.... my cars stuck!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm wearing dirty sweatpants and I love it.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

I washed my hair in the grooming tub at work this morning (with my own shampoo of course)


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Im wearing a fleece with no undershirt and it makes me feel better than good


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

i love my new place.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

VTinOR said:


> I washed my hair in the grooming tub at work this morning (with my own shampoo of course)


did you scrub with a wire haired terrier?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*I had two cups of coffee. :lol*


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

I can survive on 3 things. Food, water, and my snuggie.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I like to have two sets of toothbrush and toothpaste. One set in the shower for brushing my teeth in the morning, and one set by the sink for at night.

However, I keep picking up my razor and almost "brushing" my teeth with it.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a tendency to pick up animals off the street.

I fixed the plumbing under our kitchen sink.

I got married at 18 and spent 6 months in the Middle East.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

I cant think of anything more awkward than me opening presents at a party for me. Its like being in the spotlight and a director says "lights ..camera...action!"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

LeftyFretz said:


> I can survive on 3 things. Food, water, and my snuggie.


Snuggies are awesome. :lol

I had to go up on my Paxil . I hope it doesn't last long


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I need to start going to school again.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Overmedicated! :yay


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a great handshake. I learned early on because I have nothing else masculine to bring to the table. I walk like a runway model but I shake hands like a lumberjack.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't know how to use chopsticks.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm fascinated with Quantum Mechanics


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Post #56,000*


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Grats!

------

I use humour as a defensive mechanism. Duh.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ Same here man. I think a lot of men do.

I am addicted to SAS and MMORPG's to the point where it has become a great hinderance in my life...


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Haagen-Dazs is the only brand of ice cream I buy.
I currently live in London but am an American citizen.
My favorite piece of chicken is the breast.:b


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Trains are my favourite form of transport.
I own two sombreros.
My shoelaces are blue.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

My foot cramps when I try to make it really straight


----------



## cheriechica (Dec 23, 2010)

i am also a hopeless romantic ....... & i also enjoy dreaming more so than my actual life.....:|


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

When my feet just get a little bit cold... they turn purple... and look dead.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My sheets did not dry completely - I used bleach so it is all good. I think I will sleep on my blanket tonight anyway.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I can land a Cessna all by my self :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Jcgrey said:


> I can land a Cessna all by my self :yes


That's so awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My grandma on my mom's side used to date John Wayne before he became famous.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I have scoliosis so my shoulders are lopsided.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I can still fit in my late elementary school uniform.

I only grew 3 inches since middle school.

I'm getting my prescription glasses next week.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

So frustrated with life this morning I can barely breathe.

Sometimes living just sucks the life right out of ya.


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

I do not like strawberry ice cream.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i have a little wart-like birthmark on my left pinky toe. when i was a kid i picked it off a few times because i hated it, and it always grew back. later my mom told me it was a 6th toe that didn't grow out.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

-I love tea, coffee gives me a headache unless it's iced.
-I have the worst insomnia for this past week. Can't sleep at all! 
-I'm really OCD about moisturizing my feet.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i can guess a person's exact date of birth within three attempts. it freaks the kids out. 

also, strangers do not apply.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I never learned how to ride a bike. :rain :cry


----------



## PaFfanatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I love music from Disney movies. Not counting Pixar, I think Aladdin has the best music in it


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

I love movies and music and have a huge collection of both. Name it and I've probably seen it or own it LOL


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't know how to use chopsticks. :con :stu


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I can't snap.


----------



## yogafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

I love South Park


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

If I were 40, I would marry Steve Carell. :mushy :lol


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I has a bucket.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> If I were 40, I would marry Steve Carell. :mushy :lol


:lol :squeeze

I talk to myself wayy to much when Im alone :um :hide


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Gorillaz said:


> I can't snap.


Me neither. Countless people have tried to show me how, but whenever I try it doesn't make the right kind of snapping sound...my fingers just don't work that way I guess. :'(


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

I love thunderstorms. Bigger and Louder the better!


----------



## Coy Cutiee (May 24, 2010)

I can lick my elbow ^.^


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

the very first time i got sh*tfaced-drunk-status I came home and wrote down 25 pages of mad-scientist style notes about things I thought about that night and that I wanted to 'document in writing'

some of the contents included: 
art design concepts
solved a math proofs homework problem
revealed to a girl that I liked her.
some anime references (??? I dont even watch that much anime)

when my roomate walked in on me sleeping on the floor the next morning he said it looked like "some John Nash Beautiful Mind kind of ****." I still have those pages, whenever I need a good laugh I bust them out for a read.


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Im obsessed with alcohol.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

getting my hair cut makes me nervous


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

My face muscle twitches during one on one conversation


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

I read tarot cards


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

I love tarot cards! and love anything of that nature. (No harmful things or cults)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I like vanilla ice cream with bacon and maple syrup


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

i have OCD :b


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I have...


AN IDEA!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

on my birthday i walked into a clothing store, went to the very back to check out the accessories, picked up a purse to examine, _broke it_ while opening the buckle, looked around, placed that cheap sh*t back, and whistled my way out of the store.

...my heart was beating so fast, i did not want to pay for it. i was even gentle with it!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i once learned how to play chess for boy.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I've never had seafood.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

I've never bought anything online.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

I can't relax with my eyes closed , (I need an eye mask to sleep)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I like cinnamon in my coffee... cinnamon poptarts, cinnamon candy... the scent of cinnamon... I think I'm addicted to it.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I wear a 7-3/8 hat.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I once bought a purse just because it was shiny. Seriously, I was looking at the purses and saw a shiny one and immediately grabbed it, didn't even look at the price.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I've got a burnt tongue.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

I want to stretch my ears.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

my facebook is in 1337 5P34K.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm double jointed in my arms.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

^ cool 

I still sleep with a stuffed animal. Kitty :]


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I slept for ten hours total today - seven hours overnight and two 90 minute naps!


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

I love the asian chilli sauce with the green tip, i use it on everything.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a crippling fear of ridiculous phobias.


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

I love BL!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Almost to that 'I Don't Give a F' place... where I can just shut everyone and everything out... and get about doing what I just have to do... holding every negative little thing, thought and feeling inside so that I can get done what I need to... I'm almost numb with anxiety... and once I hit that plateau... survival fight mode will kick in and I will just keep moving.

Dam... I hate this ... my stomach feels like it's going to implode. 

Mantra for the next 8 hours - "Whatever"... "I Don't Care"... silence... nodding my head... fake smile... glad all the attn will be on others.

bbl - wish me luck


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

I love italian food!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I nap too much :yawn


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I have an amazing memory.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

My hands are really dry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I nearly went into shock when I got my haircut tonight. One swipe and I thought my hair was ruined. It turned out great.

I need to go to more often


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

I pee pee on the side of the tiolet bowl so it makes less noise and people dont know im taking a leak.hehhehehe.....


----------



## The Awkward One (Jun 30, 2011)

My elbows are double-jointed.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Ever since I got my braces, I always cut my sandwiches into four pieces.


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

I am terrified of roller coasters. I have only been on one in my life. The Cyclone at Coney Island, four years ago. And then only after drinking some overproof rum.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I have 2 birthmarks.


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't dance.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

awkwardface said:


> I can't dance.


I can't talk
Only thing about me is the way I walk


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

A Christmas tree fell on me when I was a child XD


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

I can't stand ketchup.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^wtf ketchup rocks!


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

I once stood on a nail


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm a fly slayer.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

I just drank hot chocolate.


----------



## Sunny 137 (Jul 5, 2011)

My second toe is longer than my big toe.


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

My sister and I have the same beauty marks.


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm addicted to green apples.


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

I love the smell of new trainers:yes


----------



## Peony Amaranth (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a problem with automatic doors, of any kind… they don’t open, no matter how much I jump about, waving my arms.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I have like a sixth sense I swear!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I have 75 cents.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I've got four arms :yay


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I recorded a hardcore thrashmetal version of Im alittle teapot...well without the heardcore or the thrashmetal :b


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ Awesome! :clap


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

^ 
Thank you! :yay I feel like I might have to follow that up now :lol


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^ :yay


I like to throw things away. :um


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

^ I'm the opposite. I'm a hoarder. I can't throw things away.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

^ I have trouble throwing away old toothbrushes. Until I've used my new one for a week, I still feel a weird attachment to the old one if I haven't thrown it away yet. Most of the time I convince myself I'm ridiculous and throw it away anyway though.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I think sneezing is fun.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I can't swim


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I collect those Pink dogs that they give away as promotional freebies from Victoria's Secret. I have 9 so far.

hmm that's not really very many now that I think about it. :| I better get on that.


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

I really can't dance to save my life.
I'm shorter than my younger sister.
:>


----------



## Loony (Jul 13, 2011)

I know how to slow down time, or at least my perception of it, which is all that really matters.


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

I like mint chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

FridgeRaider said:


> I'm shorter than my younger sister.


Me too.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I've given the finger twice in my life to strangers. Once to a middle-aged man who thought rudely gesturing his hands at me from his vehicle to turn when I wasn't comfortable doing so was fine (I cut him off afterwards along with the finger which perhaps wasn't wise but felt damn good) and once to a cranky old bag who wasn't minding her business. Yes, I'm proud.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I like going in crowded places alone.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm a fan of The King of Queens. Must be nice to coax such personal information out of me with nothing asked for in return.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

-I almost drowned...twice. 

-I was almost kidnapped.

-I called the cops when I was two.

-My sisters and I pushed our grandma in a barbie car after it rained and she fell out and got soaking wet. We also prank called a mental institution asking for our aunt and they actually put someone on the phone.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I can say the alphabet backwards.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

I physically cant cross my eyes:]
As i have a slight squint lol.

I also cant say my Rs and Ws in the same sentence ;-;


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to go run!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I talk to myself all the time when no one is around :tiptoe :hide


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

^ same. I also make up elaborate/wonderful situations in my head and act them out with talking. It's sooo much fun. Keeps a boring job interesting.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I can cook


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I've had my braces on since Sept 2007


----------



## rj2060 (Mar 21, 2010)

I mix 2 types of cereal together and eat them as a snack.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

- I like banana flavoured popsicles
- I was reading novels before Kindergarten
- I have been to the top of the Empire State Building


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

- I've got a pretty big mole on my arm that looks like chocolate.

- I bike to school, instead of taking a bus. (cause of SA)

- I'm both Canadian and American, I've got dual citizenship. I was born in the U.S. but I've lived in Canada for more than 10 years.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

My feet look like the Hulks'


----------



## diomedes (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't to have odd numbered things.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

i have a very messy room right now


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I W. A. N. T. S. O. M. E. O. N. E. T. O. L. O. V. E. M. E. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ah. much better. that should buy another couple of months of independence.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ are you taking applications?


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

-It *really* really annoys me if the volume on the TV isnt a multiple of 5 or, if its not even.
-Im allergic to heat.
-I have the weirdest phobias, eg: clowns, fish...
-I can read upside down lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I am a very lazy, unmotivated person, and I procrastinate.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't snap my fingers. Multiple people have tried to teach me, but every time I try to snap them, my fingers don't make the right kind of sound.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Swings are a good anti depressant


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I still like to do color pages as an adult...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

au Lait said:


> I can't snap my fingers. Multiple people have tried to teach me, but every time I try to snap them, my fingers don't make the right kind of sound.


I can't snap my fingers either.



jhanniffy said:


> Swings are a good anti depressant


:yes



complex said:


> I still like to do color pages as an adult...


Same here.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

I'm the only person in my family with a dimple, which I hate because it's very ugly and I hate dimples!!! Dimples on men though... mmmm...yummy.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

i have more upper body strength than the average joe, for my height at least.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I love wearing scrubs it is such an easy thing to grab and throw on also they are SUPER comfy!  haha


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

The first thing I do when I wake up in the morning is brush my teeth. Every day. It doesn't matter where I am or how I feel. I wont do anything until my teeth are brushed.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't do chicken impressions.


----------



## Xlostcausekid13 (Mar 23, 2011)

i can't whistle


----------



## Nairamath (Aug 2, 2011)

I cannot touch paper bags.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

i have a serious addiction to the show Big Brother. loveeeee it!


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

I used to have straight hair, and now for some reason in the past 6 months it's gone wavy bordering curly


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

saso said:


> i have a serious addiction to the show Big Brother. loveeeee it!


So do I! 

-------------
I've never watched "Titanic" or "The Godfather" all the way through. I've also never seen "The Lord of the Rings" or "Star Wars."


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Ready To Freak Out said:


> I have a tendency to pick up animals off the street.


Do the owners object?


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I can't whistle, and I can't curl my tongue. I also can't wink with my right eye, and hardly can with my left. o.o


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Forget the breakfast news, I like to watch Cartoons in the morning before work.
I also ocassionally eat cereal for dinner cos I'm cool like that.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

whatsupwithppl said:


> I can twist my hand aroung 360. Randm or what.
> 
> Please check out my blog
> 
> http://wuwpl.blogspot.com/


I can do that too xD. When I show the ladies that they're all like EWWWWWWWWWWW but inside they're all like wow, what a studmuffin


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I currently have a piercing that covers my front teeth.
I'm currently following a nocturnal schedule (Sleep around 6a.m. wake up at 3p.m.) 
I have a big birthmark on my left foot.
I'm trying to go vegetarian, it's been a little over a month as I write this. 
I'm left handed. 
I sometimes go into phases where I obsessively drink tea.
I can't think of anything else because I'm not that interesting! :yay


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I am an aspiring author and I never read. What I could do with my laptop I'd normally rather do from my Droid. Also I'm super duper sleep deprived right now. Awesome.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

No matter where I am or how down I am feeling the song Mmmbop always puts me in a good mood...


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

I live close to an ancient neolithic site, people were living here 5000 yrs ago...its such a cool place and yet nobody seems to appreciate it...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I like turtles ....


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

I can't dance


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

currently listening to 




i watch girly romance/drama anime shows, like the one where a girl's dad is a yellow cat doll, i think. (azumanga daiyoh)


----------



## mixedupgirl (Aug 2, 2011)

I hate pineapple it makes me sick


----------



## ernest12 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm mostly bald but it doesn't bother me. I joke about sometimes. I like making people laugh.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I boil veggies with a cube of boullion and drink the water then throw the veg away.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't fear as much as people think.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I get red hairs in my beard.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I boil veggies with a cube of boullion and drink the water then throw the veg away.


 :teeth

Such a waste ... hmpt


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

I enjoy spicy/hot food.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have very thick hair. Like a lion. Rawr.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I eat sushi at least once a week.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm starting to wear dresses more often :yes Mainly because it's too hot and humid outside to be wearing jeans :eek


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

silentcliche said:


> I get red hairs in my beard.


Same here!
And I have dark hair everywhere else.
___________________________________________

I used to play Ice Hockey/Speed Skate, In Australia of all places!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

rdrr said:


> I eat sushi at least once a week.


I wish I could afford to do this! SUSHI is the best! :clap


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I eat a powerbar for breakfast every single day. The same flavor also. I do not like change


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I can't eat an apple without feeling sick, even though I like the taste.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I get bad anxiety attacks at night and usually wake up in the middle of the night during one


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6:48pm and I have been up for 12 1/2 hours of the 18 5/6 hours that have gone by today :yay


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't like spaghetti. I think it's gross.





I'm going to hell for this confession, aren't I?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

I dislike Horror Movies...


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I like to burp and I just so happen to burp like a Man, which I learned how to do from my Best Friend...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I am afraid of unfamiliar cats/cats that I know are PURE EVIL!

(house cats, not big and wild ones)


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

I like to play card games on the computer..


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been really obsessed with an anime for about a week now.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I play chess on the Internet against a robot. (www.randomterrain.com/games/chess/index.html) It makes rude comments while playing against you.


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Im left handed
I cant get changed while my dog is in the room (freaks me out!)
I never go downstairs wearing my jim jams (PJs)


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I like listening to the radio when I'm sleeping.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd be a crazy cat lady if I could have more cats.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I couldn't be a crazy cat lady even if I had more (or any) cats due to gender issues.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Can't sleep unless the TV is on...


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I am also left-handed, but, like 80% of left-handers, do some things right-handed. Originally everyone was right-handed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is going to be a rough week - if I let it be that way!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

piscesvixen said:


> I haven't worn pants out in 15 days and counting....Meaning I've just been wearing dresses/skirts.


Haha! I haven't worn pants like all summer!


----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

been sleeping with the light on lately because of my late night book reading.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I tend to sleep really early


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I can't imagine myself ever being in a relationship.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Sometimes when I drive with music on, I will drive to the beat. Like...I will brake with the beat. Looks retarded with it's fun : P


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i'm notorious for sending unfinished or blank text messages by mistake.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a habit of asking really dumb questions, then regretting it like 5 seconds later.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I go into convulsions when I haven't been on SAS in over 10 hours. :um


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I like posting random things about myself.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I use my parent's washroom to do my make-up (the lighting in my washroom is too dark), so I often catch glimpses of my dad sleeping in bed. He's so darn cute sometimes that I can't help but grab my camera and take a couple shots. Seeing a grown man all curled up with his hands delicately curled beneath his chin just makes my heart smile.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't chew cheez-its, I break them into smaller pieces and swallow them whole. Sometimes they get stuck in my throat and its very painful.


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

I collect trolls.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

underweight but eat like someone who is 50 lbs heavier than me


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Hit by a car at age 3.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been exercising for about 2.5 months now and I can already see my ribs.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I've ridden on an elephant before.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Attica! Attica! said:


> I don't chew cheez-its, I break them into smaller pieces and swallow them whole. Sometimes they get stuck in my throat and its very painful.


^Brilliant!

Once in high school, me and a friend randomly choreographed an awesome ribbon dance and performed it in front of like 200 people. It was totally magical.

Example:


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

My room HAS to be cool or somewhat chilly for me to sleep, if my room is alittle hot there goes my entire night of sleeping lol


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

papaSmurf said:


> ^Brilliant!
> 
> Once in high school, me and a friend randomly choreographed an awesome ribbon dance and performed it in front of like 200 people. It was totally magical.


Wow, nice! :afr

I had my drivers license suspended last summer. I am beyond embarrassed by this.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

My pet rock ran away.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> My pet rock ran away.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> My room HAS to be cool or somewhat chilly for me to sleep, if my room is alittle hot there goes my entire night of sleeping lol


Me too. And it's so hot right now .

I could watch football all weekend, every weekend.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a heart murmur.


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

I am currently making a youtube playlist of 90's Eurodance songs


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

I really like pizza


----------



## BornInTheWrongPlanet (Jul 22, 2011)

Honey makes me gag


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just hope I can be 75% awake tomorrow.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm back. But not for long.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I just hope I can be 75% awake tomorrow.


Nearly every time I see a post of yours, it's about how tired you are. You must have a very stressful job. 

Erm. Hmm. When I was little, I went through a phase where I was hellbent on somehow becoming a mermaid; I convinced my dad to take me to the aquarium, and ended up jumping into one of the tanks. We were kicked out. I still don't know if I'm allowed back there. Sorry, dad.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

phoelomek said:


> Erm. Hmm. When I was little, I went through a phase where I was hellbent on somehow becoming a mermaid; I convinced my dad to take me to the aquarium, and ended up jumping into one of the tanks. We were kicked out. I still don't know if I'm allowed back there. Sorry, dad.


This is just fantastic. :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I made it through two agonizing weeks of SA testing.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my skin is very dry right now. Like a nice strong glass of vermouth.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I have the munchies.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

phoelomek said:


> Nearly every time I see a post of yours, it's about how tired you are. You must have a very stressful job.
> 
> Erm. Hmm. When I was little, I went through a phase where I was hellbent on somehow becoming a mermaid; I convinced my dad to take me to the aquarium, and ended up jumping into one of the tanks. We were kicked out. I still don't know if I'm allowed back there. Sorry, dad.


 Not stressful, really - just me making it that way. My SA has me working early in the morning, going to bed, and then working the rest of the day in the office.

That was broker in the past two weeks as I had to be in the office all day for two weeks - putting in MORE hours than I normally do with working at home! It was a busy time, but yeah, it can be stressful.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I started watching hockey because of my obsession with penguins. (Pittsburgh Penguins)


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

The smell of popcorn grosses me out. It's just SO strong & reminds me of obese children. 

I once took mush & went to school, think it was my first & last time. heh. 



- That twas vury random. :yes


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

^ If you mean mushrooms, that is brilliant.

Now that I am on the topic of drugs...
I have engaged in sexual behavior with more than one partner (menage a trois) fueled by MDMA.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Tenebrous said:


> ^ If you mean mushrooms, that is brilliant.
> 
> Now that I am on the topic of drugs...
> I have engaged in sexual behavior with more than one partner (menage a trois) fueled by MDMA.


:yes Luckily I had substitute teachers for my last blocks, I was acting nothing like myself.




Tisk, tisk. :b


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

*Golf Clap*

Awesome stuff, glad you came back alright.


----------



## SADgirl (Apr 14, 2010)

opcornI am addicted to movies!
I watch them all day and just have them playing in the background when I am to busy to sit and watch. They make me feel safe and less lonely.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I've never been crazy about sushi. Even though everyone around me eats it. I really like french fries though.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Clearly, you've never eaten sushi like this.



















Let's see, I had my first panic attack when I was 4 years old. I was in preschool and we were playing that run under the parachute game. The thought of getting trapped under the parachute absolutely terrified me.


----------



## kunak (Mar 19, 2011)

My tv broke 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I want to go back home.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't swear, either online or in real life.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

I read an entire dictionary in grade 12


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm starting to really like sushi.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

I love hello kitty and spicy food.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Godless1 said:


> Let's see, I had my first panic attack when I was 4 years old. I was in preschool and we were playing that run under the parachute game. The thought of getting trapped under the parachute absolutely terrified me.


^Oh man, I love that game. There really ought to be a socially acceptable way for full-grown dudes to run around under parachutes.

When I first moved away to college and started living in the dorms, I decided it would be neat to loft my bed in order to save space. When I went out to purchase all the lumber I'd need to put it together, however, I vastly miscalculated on the proper height for such a loft. As a result, I spent the next eight months sleeping with my face scarcely more than a foot away from the ceiling. I hit my head almost every morning for the first few months of using this set-up.

Also, because the bed was eight feet in the air and didn't have any sort of ladder leading to it, I had to spring off my roommate's loft on the other side of the room and then straighten out mid-air and roll laterally just to get up there. It was great fun!


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

i am complicated... it is no fun just to be average


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm constantly changing my celebrity boyfriend.


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Sometimes when I am bored and inside a car, I imagine a little person running around hopping from the light posts or the top of cars, trying to keep up with me.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I feel like doing a zombie walk...


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I once attended a church service at which the Queen of England was also present.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I am eating a cracker with Filet Americain.

It is delicious!


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> I once attended a church service at which the Queen of England was also present.


I once gave the Queen a posy


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

- I can't swim.
- I don't swear.
- I'm a fan of My Little Pony. 
- I dont like romance and shoujo manga/anime.

:3


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

One of my favorite foods is brussel sprouts swimming in butter..


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

GTK said:


> One of my favorite foods is brussel sprouts swimming in butter..


Breaststroke?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I'm constantly changing my celebrity boyfriend.


Well, I hope you dump them nicely.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Theres nothing good on tv >_>


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't know what songs to play on my piano.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

mapthesoul said:


> Sometimes when I am bored and inside a car, I imagine a little person running around hopping from the light posts or the top of cars, trying to keep up with me.


Holy crap! I do that too! I've done it since I was a kid. Never knew anyone else did that, haha.

Umm, I wanted to be a teacher when I was young, now it would be my worst nightmare.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

I honestly think I look good in my gymnasium uniform skirt


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

I wanna be the very best
that no one ever was.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm physically strong enough to work hard for 9 hours with no break. Just not as much emotionally.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

mapthesoul said:


> Sometimes when I am bored and inside a car, I imagine a little person running around hopping from the light posts or the top of cars, trying to keep up with me.


I used to do this too! Using the tops of cars was cheating in my book though.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

When I was six, a lioness sat on my lap.


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

i almost died 4 times..1 time in a truck..i was at the back standing..i almost felt off and hited with a sign,another time with a fourwheel..that 1 was pretty close,another time with a car accident,3 ppl died,and another time i tried to suicide, for the first 3 things...i think god want me dead,lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am washing white towels and socks in HOT water with BLEACH mwahahaha!


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

I like to ask extremely personal questions :um


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Breaststroke?


Breastroke?

*mind floats down the gutter*


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Siringo said:


> I like to ask extremely personal questions :um


Bring it!


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> Bring it!


Too public! I don't want everyone in this thread to know what I wonder about strangers :um


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

GTK said:


> Breastroke?
> 
> *mind floats down the gutter*


OK then, backstroke?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Siringo said:


> Too public! I don't want everyone in this thread to know what I wonder about strangers :um


Aww, now I'm so much more curious. :b


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

One time, me and my best friend got like twenty helium balloons. We taped our phone numbers and names to the balloons, then set them all free (I think I was 10 at the time). Obviously the chances of anyone actually finding the balloons and calling us up were very low.

BUT, about a week later, I got a call from a guy in chilliwack, up in bc. He said he found a balloon with my number on it in a parking lot, about 150 miles away from the place we set the balloons free. We didn't really say much on the phone (because I was 10, and had social anxiety), but I still love the fact that something like that can happen.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

trendyfool said:


> One time, me and my best friend got like twenty helium balloons. We taped our phone numbers and names to the balloons, then set them all free (I think I was 10 at the time). Obviously the chances of anyone actually finding the balloons and calling us up were very low.
> 
> BUT, about a week later, I got a call from a guy in chilliwack, up in bc. He said he found a balloon with my number on it in a parking lot, about 150 miles away from the place we set the balloons free. We didn't really say much on the phone (because I was 10, and had social anxiety), but I still love the fact that something like that can happen.


Oh man, that is a really neat story. I think I'd send tiny chocolates instead of my phone number though.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> Oh man, that is a really neat story. I think I'd send tiny chocolates instead of my phone number though.


lol yeah, I'm not sure if I'd do that again. Ah, to be young and innocent...


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I miss what it used to be. Even if it was not practical.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I can not hide my feelings well. It is a bit of a curse. I expect to see how upset I look at work today but I cant help it!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I just saw a picture of someone I have not seen in a long time. I did not think it would make me miss them like this. Weird and I cant go see them. This sucks.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I prefer pizza when it's leftover and heated up in the microwave.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

trendyfool said:


> One time, me and my best friend got like twenty helium balloons. We taped our phone numbers and names to the balloons, then set them all free (I think I was 10 at the time). Obviously the chances of anyone actually finding the balloons and calling us up were very low.
> 
> BUT, about a week later, I got a call from a guy in chilliwack, up in bc. He said he found a balloon with my number on it in a parking lot, about 150 miles away from the place we set the balloons free. We didn't really say much on the phone (because I was 10, and had social anxiety), but I still love the fact that something like that can happen.


That's so clever! And it's awesome someone found a balloon.


----------



## blonkers2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Why don't u do it anymore?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

My surname is similar to the word "random".


----------



## blonkers2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Omg I can do that too. I thought that it was weird. Lol.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I drive barefoot - just can't do it with any type of footwear on.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

i like sitting on the floor even at my age. **** the conformists.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

I took my first puff of a cigarette when I was in preschool.

I wanted to be just like my dad, and one day we were out in the back yard and he tossed his cigarette butt on the ground and went inside. He forgot to stomp it out so I sneaked over, picked it up and inhaled. Coughed for like 20 seconds and decided right then and there that smoking was not for me.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I say random things out loud a lot. Doing so tends to confuse or scare people.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Every morning I produce about 2Ls of mucus from my nose


----------



## Manifold (May 14, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


> Every morning I produce about 2Ls of mucus from my nose


:idea

You know, you could serve it to your enemies saying it's a secret shellfish hummus recipe.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't care what I eat, just as long as it's edible.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I like grapes, a lot.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm too generous for my own good at times.

One nipple is also different from the other, weird.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

One of my middle names is Brione

my dad snook this on the birth certificate as he wanted a son to name Brian in honor of his departed brother...but after his 3rd daughter and no plans for another child he gave me the middle name Brione instead.

My dad also delivered me at home (not intentional, I was just unexpetadly early and there was no time to get to the hospital)


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I once knew a girl whose middle name was Michael.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i make people uneasy just by standing next to them with a messed up smile.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm 21 and I have a 6 year old sister. BEST thing that ever happened to me!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't like vanilla yogurt.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

I carry hot sauce in my purse.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I take daily vitamins


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i actually love being really pale and tans look weird on me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have recovered more than I thought I have.....so far :afr


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I hate my toe nails unless they are painted a nice red or dark pink! Yep yep they have to be painted!


----------



## randomprecision (Aug 19, 2011)

It is a Friday night an I'm watching Three Stooges and snacking on Butter Pecan ice cream. Alone (but mostly happy).


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I tie my shoes using the bunny ears method


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

I eat my red smarties first


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

I always check the left and right side of my earphones.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I like Nerds candy.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I recycle cooking-oil.


----------



## beagleman (May 27, 2011)

My thoughts are strange, this thought is about the human race - how i perceive others, probably too serious but my depression is so bad I cannot stop thinking negative. Here it is, most of us believe in violence in one form of another: In war we believe the enemy should be killed, justification to keep us safe, the taliban believe they should kill their enemy - justification their beliefs, Government believe sanctioned capital punishment to stop crime, Bullfighters believe the slow killing of bulls is sport, Boxers, cage fighters believe pounding some ones head is sport and combat. look my point is no matter how you look at it so many people believe sanctioned violence is o'k it is disturbing. We are so saturated with it we actually believe it and often pay to see it. I know this is not the right forum but it is just something that sits in my mind causing pain and distress as nearly everyone accepts it. Maybe I am blocking some memory I dont no.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yesterday should have been a day where I had a major panic attack, but it did not happen - and I am wondering why?

CLASSIC period in overcoming SA - I have grown!


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

I love to intentionally memorize old sweet days..


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

um...where to start. i sleep very late 3am-6am. i always do it on the hour.


----------



## JupiterStarr (Nov 4, 2010)

I grew up constantly being called ugly just to be called ugly all over again as an adult. It's something I can't escape and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

My sling bag/purse consists of color pencils, markers, pens, index cards, wallet, phone, keys, nintendo ds, usb flashdrive, mini flashlight, duct tape, pads, handkerchiefs, and mix of candies...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am tired and wired - caffeine induced bipolar :lol


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I am going to read 3 books before going back to college


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

vash said:


> I always check the left and right side of my earphones.


I do this too lol I don't know if it matters or not.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm left handed but I wear my ring on my right hand. When I had a watch I wore it on my right wrist also.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Today I burnt my hand through the oven mitt that would only happen to me...guess its time for a new one lol.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i always draw a smiley face on the inside of my left wrist


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

My left thumb is double-jointed.


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

I sometimes forget what order the months go in.


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

I am practically ambidextrous.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I have an unproportionally huge ***.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just ran six miles in 84F weather (at midnight in September! :eek) and I am starving!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I've never used an atm.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still haven't had my dinner - WEIGHT LOSS! :lol

I have a four day weekend this weekend. Beach time!!!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Disarray said:


> I've never used an atm.


I don't know how anyone can survive without an atm.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I work at an optical lab but I wear contact lenses.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

At least one day a week, I smell pretty good.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I've got them moves like Jagger.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I like to listen to rap music every morning while driving to work. I love that radio station and the gossip. It's really the only time I listen to it.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

One of the greatest experiences of my life was brought about by the purchase of a giant orange bucket.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

When I sit down I can't put my feet on the floor. They have to be on the chair with me or on something else.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I can moonwalk and side glide.


----------



## beagleman (May 27, 2011)

I work in a gaol and my fears are not of inmates but social anxiety, at work this is my peers the most, more than my boss. Gaols are easy in australia but I would die if I was locked up due to my depression. In the main inmates are housed 2 out and this stops a lot of suicides. After a while you have no hate for inmates no matter what their crime, you just treat them as any other person but obviously they must conform to the rules. I think the job has affected me but I was already depressed along time ago.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Sleeping is one of the few things I enjoy in life :lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Sleep can magically cure my suicidal ideation.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Sleep can magically cure my suicidal ideation.


Being outdoors on a sunny day when it's a nice, cool day does wonders for me. Cool as in 50-60 degree weather. Too bad that's rare here.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

I close my eyes while listening to music and I can "feel the beats" and watch each of the different beats in a song as they separate and specifically when they will play or hit in a song.

Hard to explain really....


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I literally cant have cough syrup anymore since when I was younger I drank too much in one night and threw up for hours on end lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cynical idealist said:


> Being outdoors on a sunny day when it's a nice, cool day does wonders for me. Cool as in 50-60 degree weather. Too bad that's rare here.


That's what I will be having in the morning hours this week. Unfortunatelym it may also be raining. We can think Lee for that. :rain


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

My favorite scent in the world... 

Is the smell of outside, places untouched from human hands are my favorite.... :yes

Kinda ironic cause I'm barely ever outside, way too scared! :afr


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Eu estou ensinando-me português.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

When I am on the phone I can't help but doodle on paper and draw random shapes and squiggles. My pad at work is like some maze of endless shapes and sketches haha. I also fiddle a lot, if I am talking to someone, can be anyone at all, I usually will be fiddling with something. Has nothing to do with me being nervous or anything, just some weird habit I have.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Eu estou ensinando-me português.


Eu aprendi um pouco de Português a partir de um website.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Eu estou ensinando-me português.


Good luck with that. My grandmother tried that with me, didn't get far at all. I know how to say "underwear", "go take a ****", and "I peed over there". That's all.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

au Lait said:


> Eu estou ensinando-me português.





hoddesdon said:


> Eu aprendi um pouco de Português a partir de um website.


Hablo espanol, no portugues, pero comprendo estas frases!

Pretty cool


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> Eu aprendi um pouco de Português a partir de um website.


Eu também! 



GunnyHighway said:


> Good luck with that. My grandmother tried that with me, didn't get far at all. I know how to say "underwear", "go take a ****", and "I peed over there". That's all.


:lol Now I'm determined to learn those phrases. :b



millenniumman75 said:


> Hablo espanol, no portugues, pero comprendo estas frases!
> 
> Pretty cool


:high5


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

au Lait said:


> :lol Now I'm determined to learn those phrases. :b


The one for "I peed over there" is easy, it was always a little joke. Spell the letters of "apple" out and you've got it! A p p l e:

Eu pee-pee ali!

Yeah, I'm cool. :teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GunnyHighway said:


> The one for "I peed over there" is easy, it was always a little joke. Spell the letters of "apple" out and you've got it! A p p l e:
> 
> Eu pee-pee ali!
> 
> Yeah, I'm cool. :teeth


Oh dear! I wonder what the infinitive version of that is....pipiar? :lol Yo pipi alli. :haha


----------



## InnerSanctuary (Sep 7, 2011)

Ospi said:


> When I am on the phone I can't help but doodle on paper and draw random shapes and squiggles. My pad at work is like some maze of endless shapes and sketches haha. I also fiddle a lot, if I am talking to someone, can be anyone at all, I usually will be fiddling with something. Has nothing to do with me being nervous or anything, just some weird habit I have.


I do that too lol I've also been known to rip up pieces of paper while on the phone (without knowing I'm doing it) and end up with a pile of tiny paper pieces. Sometimes I walk up and down the room while talking, or round in circles :con Mostly though I'm either doodling or fiddling with something


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> The one for "I peed over there" is easy, it was always a little joke. Spell the letters of "apple" out and you've got it! A p p l e:
> 
> Eu pee-pee ali!
> 
> Yeah, I'm cool. :teeth


haha awesome.  I plan on using this in my every day vocabulary from this day forward.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:haha


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

au Lait said:


> haha awesome.  I plan on using this in my every day vocabulary from this day forward.


GunnyHighway, poisoning the world one person at a time.


----------



## Divasmurf (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a penchant for sweaters with frilly cuffs.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I post on the "Post something random about yourself" thread.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

I have never lost a physical fight... everyone has their weaknesses... though my last fight was about 5 (maybe 6-7) years ago. and i am short too lol... i "fought" a 6 foot guy... the taller they are the harder they fall... though you have to use various tactics and also not feel sorry to break their jaws, nor intimidated,... moreover, things need to be done really fast or else you will loose.. IMO.

Some guy once pulled a double edge nife on me and I was not scared (he was taller than me too)... I was mad to be honest... that only fulled my anger because I did not have no knife or weapon in my hands. So I was like “drop the knife because it is not fair or allow me to pick up a long stick so we can be even... yeah a knife VS a stick is not fair. The knife seems more sharp. But I went ahead and backed up enough to where I found a nice and long tree limb on the ground (he did not want to drop the knife)... I picked it up and was like “now we are even, lets go MATHA...ER” …. to which he dropped the double edge knife (I believe they are illegal here) and was expecting for me to drop the stick too... to which I did because I am fair | i could have beat the ish out of him with it once he dropped it)... though I clocked him a few times in the face with my fists and later I apologized and we stopped being “enemies”.... though this guy was fighting some other guys fights and that other guy thought he was bad *** because this guy could always fight his battles... complicated but there it is....


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm wearing socks right now.


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

i'm an aspiring photographer(and just posted some pictures so please check them out and tell me what you think!)
i can eat a whole pizza by myself
id rather be barefoot than wear shoes


----------



## Manifold (May 14, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Eu estou ensinando-me português.


Se precisares de ajuda, eu posso ajudar


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Hablo espanol, no portugues, pero comprendo estas frases!
> 
> Pretty cool


eres mexicano amigo? 
yo soy :3

pero yo naci en los estados unidos [:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> eres mexicano amigo?
> yo soy :3
> 
> pero yo naci en los estados unidos [:


Nope soy hungriano - naci aqui tambien.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Nope soy hungriano - naci aqui tambien.


Bueno! How did you stumble upon SAS?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I found this site after looking up sites about social anxiety.
I had read a book on panic and related disorders, realizing what SA was.
That was February, 2005!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Would you like to hear my voice sprinkled with emotion?


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

I still play Rock Band.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Perkins said:


> Would you like to hear my voice sprinkled with emotion?


I prefer sprinkled with cinnamon myself.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My, it's a bit cloudy today.....has been for the last WEEK!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

And I'm BACK! Did ya miss me?


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i shave my body hair. all of it. everywhere.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Manifold said:


> Se precisares de ajuda, eu posso ajudar


Muito obrigado! Gostaria que isso. :yes

(did I say that right? lol)


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

I used to write raps.


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

I like to grab love handles.

Chubby guys are just adorable : >


----------



## lynnb (May 10, 2011)

I was in #1 WTC on 9/10/11.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I like to hug my pillow at night, wishing it were someone.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I have never seen snow.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I am a shower germaphobe.

Meaning I'm disgusted by showers. Never go in one without clean flip flops. Never!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The first nice day in over a week!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I like walking barefoot and sitting indian style on chairs and I like having my fan on always!


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I love the smell of skunk. And pot. I find they smell quite similarly.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

LostIdentity said:


> ^ same. cross legged indian style is the best way.
> 
> I can write backwards, cheers DaVinci! =P


I nac osla etirw sdrawkcab.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I smell good right now.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I found out last year that I am slightly Czechoslovakian.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Bought a brand new pair of shoes in July, I've already completely worn through the bottom of the soles on both feet. Size 13 feet suck for finding shoes too.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm not enrolled to vote.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I'm not enrolled to vote.


Voting is compulsory in this country by law, but if you do not enrol then that is only theoretically true (although I do not advocate doing so). That reminds me of some Americans who do not file tax returns at all to avoid tax. It seems they can pretend that they do not exist at all.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

uncategorizedme said:


> I found out last year that I am slightly Czechoslovakian.


 I hate to split hairs, but Czechoslovakia no longer exists. Now there are the Czech Republic and Slovakia. Are you slightly Czech or slightly Slovakian?


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

If I don't like you the first time we meet it's unlikely that I will ever like you, no matter what you do or how nice you are to me.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I am older than I was last year.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> I hate to split hairs, but Czechoslovakia no longer exists. Now there are the Czech Republic and Slovakia. Are you slightly Czech or slightly Slovakian?


Yeah, I was aware of that.. I'm really not sure though! All I was told is my great grandfather was full Czechoslovakian. :stu


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I get Derek Jeter and Alex Rodriguez confused.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I own a Pedobear plushie. :hide


----------



## extraordinary (Sep 10, 2011)

Just the smell of caraway seeds makes me really nauseous.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have sat in my room all day today


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is the week from HELL!


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i sometimes sit at my computer or tv only in my underwear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

extraordinary said:


> Just the smell of caraway seeds makes me really nauseous.


I don't like caraway seeds either. They are NASTY!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I have hair


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Post #*66,067*


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I love walking slow down the street when its fine and enjoying the warmth of the sunshine.


----------



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)

When I was a kid I had a bug collection. :roll


----------



## herz (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't wear make-up. I like the "natural"look:stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Even in October, the sunshine is strong!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

herz said:


> I don't wear make-up. I like the "natural"look:stu


What a coincidence - neither do I.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

My right iris is heterochromatic.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

No, I am not in New Zealand, but it's one of my dream lands.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

Im 15

Im nowhere near innocent and i hate when people call me that

My hobbie is pushing people away

Im scared of dying

I love nearly every animal especially the ones that dont try to kill you

When ever i feel a guy whos nervous around me i feel/get bolder for some reason

i love cursing, I was actually worse than a sailor, *was* but not now, iv toneed it down ALOT.

i cant sleep through the night unless my dog lying with me by my side

im a ball of contradictions

and i always do unnecessary ****, like write paragraphs that are to long


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

Your eyes must be so pretty. What are the two colors ?



phoelomek said:


> My right iris is heterochromatic.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I havent been out of my house for a week now.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

keyla965 said:


> Your eyes must be so pretty. What are the two colors ?


Aw, that's nice of you to say.  Green with a section of brown under my pupil.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took a 90 minute nap today! :banana


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I use a spare DVD-RW case as a coaster.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just heard a knock on the door, and I did not answer it.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

can't snap.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I went to the liquor store by myself and bought stuff yesterday. Took me three years to do it.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I just heard a knock on the door, and I did not answer it.


I usually hide.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i wanna have children, but not get married.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

herz said:


> I don't wear make-up. I like the "natural"look:stu


I wish all women would do the same


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i usually dont put makeup on cuz im too lazy . i love makeup artistry though and wish i could put makeup on more


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I love shows like Lockup and Cops.... I don't know why... It's just this weird fascination I have with them.

I haven't worn any make up (besides the rare lip gloss instead of lip balm) since I was about 16. I used to wear it a lot from ages 13 to 16 though... I probably should start wearing it again since I look younger than I am but I just can't be bothered:b


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Football is my game.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I actually like to dance once I have had a couple drinks


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have fights about magic realism specifically in the genre of fantasy with my bf. :um 

I wonder what normal people argue about. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am very observant, I am also good at math.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Even after these 4 years of college are done, I still want to take locksmithing.


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

I hate wearing high-heeled shoes.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ I hate wearing high-heel shoes too.


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

I worry about getting older than mid twenties. I don't want to be any older than that...


----------



## rnotlee (Oct 10, 2011)

I love telling stories and eating bagels.


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm terrified of physical pain. Anything from stubbing a toe, popping a pimple, to breaking a bone or having surgery (all of which I've done/had excluding broken bones). I two teeth pulled put in one day and had 5 needles and three lots of numbing cream. When they ask me if I can still feel it, if I can't I always say yes, just so I can get one more lot.


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

My hair looks like a dead animal right now.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I hate wearing tights and only wear them when necessary e.g. in winter for work.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

awkwardface said:


> My hair looks like a dead animal right now.


Dead animals can't look.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

:b Like how my legs look like...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am sweaty and about to hit the chills after my run.


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

I prefer humor to good looks.


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a terrible headache.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just cleaned my coffee maker....with VINEGAR!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I can move my left ear! :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a new computer :mum.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

post # *67,000 :boogie :boogie :boogie*


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

I think more than I feel now. This way, it won't get me intro trouble much


----------



## zer0small (Oct 19, 2011)

I like staying up late. There is something about the time/silence of night that somewhat relaxes me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I listen to music most of the day.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I often confuse Starsky & Hutch with Turner & Hooch.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

I sometimes wish to be 6 feet tall


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm an idiot. 

That is all.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I love me some clam chowder


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> I can move my left ear! :b


i feel the need to be intrigued. is that good?


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Random......... sometimes I still sleep with my Ben (teddybear).....*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I blew a tire on a Cessna once


----------



## Liana27 (Sep 16, 2011)

I am a mummy
I have to go out clubbing every so often or I start feeling depressed.
Also, I have to have my time alone every so often or I start feeling depressed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to go for a run.
I haven't shaved in over two days.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I need to go for a run.
> I haven't shaved in over two days.


 u need to run shirtless!! un-shaved look=always HOT!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm reading this thread without a shirt on.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm embarrassed to post after people who post something unique/cool/interesting.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Today i'm going to make a cardboard box robot.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

weird woman said:


> Today i'm going to make a cardboard box robot.


That's pretty damn random







lol


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Thanks to MindOverMood, I just lost The Game.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm about watch my favorite soap opera in about 10 minutes.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ you must be playing it on fast-forward then


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I actually like a couple Justin Bieber songs... THE SHAME!


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*I sometimes still sleep with my teddybear *


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Certain fabrics make my skin crawl, especially if my skin is dry. I had this problem last night...could hardly fall asleep, my sheets felt so strange :afr.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> I actually like a couple Justin Bieber songs... THE SHAME!


I've downloaded U Smile, have no shame buddy:lol


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I pet the cat on the head with my nose sometimes :sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

straightarrows said:


> u need to run shirtless!! un-shaved look=always HOT!


I could have Sunday, but at 17c/62F, it's chilly - plus, that's actually very warm for me in November. We are only supposed to get up to 10c/50F this time of year!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't like coloured bath towels. 

Towel-ist!

Seriously. If it's not white or mostly white I don't see it as clean.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I have never shaven my mustache once in my life.

I can't sleep at night unless my dog is laying next to me.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I enjoy countless hours of talking to myself.


I love talking to myself in my head. I think out problems. Sometimes I feel like there is someone else there...kind of weird.

Short attention span.....That is something random


----------



## dave76 (Jan 4, 2010)

I dropped a sandwich on a pavement and ate it. Im not proud of myself, but I would do it again.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I love birds.


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm about to let someone down and piss them off in about two hours.


----------



## Lonely girly (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm a huge daydreamer. I can daydream for hours.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate snow, I like seeing it snow but I hate being out in it.


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

I like using two alarm clocks.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ is that one for each ear?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am off for the rest of the week, but sonehow, I am going to find myself in front of the computer tonight as well.


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ is that one for each ear?


Haha, nope. I set one that goes off five minutes after the initial. It helps to force me out of bed.


----------



## Marre (Nov 23, 2011)

my pinkies are crooked.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hmmmm windy - but not cold. I might go for a run tonight!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I play the guitar alot...but I never improve :b


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I believe in democratic socialism. It sounds so pretty


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have this gap between my big toe and the rest of my toes, it's so annoying.


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

I like listening to depressing music when I'm depressed myself.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

I posted a pic of me as my avatar today because im bored to death.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I procrastinate too much.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I prefer to drink my milk in a glass and the glass I use is kept in the fridge so the milk is extra cold


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Sleeping through my alarm is one of my greatest fears... NO JOKE! I triple check it at night and never sleep well for fear I will not wake up on time. SO DUMB!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I love you.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I no longer wish to live


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I wish I had some cookies. Cookies are good.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I found 3 grey hairs today I almost cried!


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

i can't stop touching my f***** face


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Apparently, I wake up in the middle of the night and start the dryer...with no clothes in it.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ I thought you were going to say "with no clothes on".


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i think i look good in white


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I love silver jewelry.


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

I make bizarre noises when I'm alone.


----------



## The Lost Boy (Nov 23, 2011)

I like eggs


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ I thought you were going to say "with no clothes on".


hahaha well....

j/k :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I float when dead.


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

I personally think the BMW 1-series is ugly.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

If I had the option, I would never wear shoes


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

I love milk :yes


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I would like a pair of socks for Christmas, clean ones.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

sanria22 said:


> I would like a pair of socks for Christmas, clean ones.


regular ones? :um


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm very misunderstood.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Nevermind0 said:


> regular ones? :um


Um yeah, regular white. They keep getting lost. :/


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

I wrote a song about pretzels.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

I can't eat bananas because they make my lips
swell up and itchy. =D


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I can't log into Facebook because they are all people from this site and I don't recognize any of them.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

The most social thing I've done all week
was poke someone on facebook who I haven't talked to in years.
Then that made me laugh. Hehee


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I had some Sprite. o:


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

flykiwi said:


> I can't eat bananas because they make my lips
> swell up and itchy. =D


I thought I was the only one Though it's mostly my gums that kind of swell and get itchy. Plus this only started to happen to me in the last year=/


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> I float when dead.


 Do you speak from experience?


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a really annoying preoccupation with symmetry! :/


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I can say the alphabet backwards. Cool, no?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Losm said:


> I can say the alphabet backwards. Cool, no?


Yes, yes it is actually


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I once stole a pack of tic-tacs from the supermarket.:evil


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I remember reading in my dyslexia report something like...

"...indeed forward recall was so discrepant from backward recall that only 5% of the population would experiance such a problem..."

And if i've written this here before my long term memory is also crap so there! :b


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

I've just noticed that my left eyebrow is slightly higher than my right. :um


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I just kicked out the CD-ROM out of my computer, while it was ejected. The sounds it made afterwards werent pretty.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

The theme music for _Urban Legends_ scares me. (_That doesn't stop me from watching the program, though_).


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

One of my eyebrows is higher than the other.

I get motion sickness in the car or just walking, but not on roller coasters.

I'm afraid of cockroaches. (The bigger they are, the stronger the fear.)


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

In the Past 36 hours, I have only gotten 12 hours of sleep. :fall


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I am procrastinating.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Tacos said:


> I am procrastinating.


-_________-


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm tongue-tied like physically.. You know that little piece of skin that attaches your tongue to the bottom of your mouth? Mine is too far forward, I can't stick my tongue out far.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I once stole a pack of tic-tacs from the supermarket.:evil


I used to steal pistachios. :evil


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

mal79 said:


> I'm very misunderstood.


What do you mean?


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I much prefer drinking stuff with a straw...


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I can never get my words across when I'm having conversations.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm pretty good at rhyming.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

missalyssa said:


> I'm tongue-tied like physically.. You know that little piece of skin that attaches your tongue to the bottom of your mouth? Mine is too far forward, I can't stick my tongue out far.


Yep, me too. That piece of tissue under your tongue is called the lingual frenulum.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I go through most things I write in detail that are going to be read in public just to dumb them down and add grammar mistakes.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Im one of the most impulsive people you will ever meet.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a cynical view of nearly everything.


----------



## MommaBear92 (Nov 15, 2010)

I like the smell of new floaties.
I have 35 pairs of shoes.
& I have to paint my toes every other day.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i like myself,i have a pure heart


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a gorilla suit in the boot of my car.


----------



## LOUDontheINSIDE (Jul 20, 2011)

I love Tim Burton and Jhonen Vasquez

I hate putting my hair up unless it's fixed like Helena Bonham Carter's

I've always wanted to go to an art museum wearing a beret and analyze the art, and then go to a coffee house and read poetry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am in desperate need of getting some dishes washed or I will not be able to make Christmas dinner.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

My shoulders will hurt from standing LONG before my legs or feet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am in desperate need of getting some dishes washed or I will not be able to make Christmas dinner.





RiversEdge said:


> I'm sorry, but this made me laugh. :lol
> 
> Time to bust some suds!!
> (dishwashers are heaven sent)


I just finished them :lol.
The sick thing about proscratination is that I grouped up a bunch of dishes (a full load)....and I had them all pre-washed and in the dishwasher in 20 minutes :lol.

What a life lesson. :no :spit


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

my life is as equally boring as the loner pensioner you cant help notice sitting, staring out the window over the road in the old peoples care home and no one gives a fu(k


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

I want to be an author so I can live in isolation free from social contact. In reality, however, I long for social contact.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a seven foot wingpsan and a penchant for making waxed feathered wings.



And bs


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I love to think about the deepest parts of the ocean.


----------



## Opacus (Dec 12, 2011)

ive big ears


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I once beat Ernest Hemingway in a drinking contest.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I once caught a fish thiiiis big.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have not showered in two days and I ran for six miles last night!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't like people with very low IQs


----------



## platypus (May 9, 2010)

I like it when people rub my elbows.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I really miss the '90s. If I had a time machine, I would go back to 1997 and live there forevahhh.


----------



## MrBakura91 (Dec 11, 2011)

I want a time machine too. But I want to live through the 1970's and 1980s!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

heyJude said:


> I really miss the '90s. If I had a time machine, I would go back to 1997 and live there forevahhh.


:yes


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a 7ft 3" wingspan and I don't use my legs enough yet when I is swimmin'


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

^whoa dude!

I have been the same height (5'4") since I was 12.
Looking at pictures of deep oceans makes me panic.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

My legs are different lengths and circumferences; the right one is a bit longer and 1 inch more around than the left one. It's not noticeable looking at me, but I can feel it.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I once beat Ernest Hemingway in a drinking contest.


:nw


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

The only city I've stayed in America is Sacramento.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I feel like lying down for a bit. Yeah right


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

i have quite a few useless talents..


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

When people say "I'm OCD" I yell at them in my head. A disorder is not something you are - it is something you have.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have two bottles of apple cider tonight :drunk :lol.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I hate facial hair.
I feel guilty lying to people.
I don't introduce myself when I join forums.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

one of my arm-hairs is slightly longer than all the others


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a pillow with my name on it. 

I love gifts that were thoughtful


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I like the smell of baby powder

and 
* Insolence guerlain *.. will be my perfumn from now on  ... _if I wear perfumn ._.

_I have internet friends who I still chat to who known me for over 10 years and still dont know what I look like. xp


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I really, really hate it when people make that smacking noise when they kiss. Why can't they kiss without smacking noises? Ugh, it makes my skin crawl .


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I collect colognes...


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I only have 1 chest hair :rofl


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my hair on the top likes to grow forwards.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

'Raj -The sailorgirl'


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I used to get bullied verbally by this girl at my school and then one time she asked me when was my birthday and I told her, and then she said thats the same as my mum. And since then she stopped being mean. And left me alone. I was bullied cos I was shy and quiet.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> I really, really hate it when people make that smacking noise when they kiss. Why can't they kiss without smacking noises? Ugh, it makes my skin crawl .


Me too!!
uke


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I can't sleep without moisturizing my feet.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

I pull apart all of my 2-ply tissues and then tear them down the crease to make four smaller tissues because I use a lot of tissues but rarely need the whole thing at once.


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

I always blow on my food before I eat it, even if it's cold.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I hate raisins. And I am the culprit who always picks all the non-raisin foods out of trail mix.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

my 2nd toe is longer than my big toe.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

I am gentle (think I'm on the wrong thread, but pooh, it's late - seems i'm good at making excuses as well lol)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't like to put on my pants before I have socks on.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I own the letter H.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I am _very_ ticklish


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i m so self obsessed


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I am _extremely_ disorganized. And my room is _always_ a mess... you can never really see the floor.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

one of my hands is colder than the other. yeah


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I sleep in the nude. I use the airconditioner as an ambient noise just to fall asleep.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I hate wearing bras.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

thekloWN said:


> I sleep in the nude. I use the airconditioner as an ambient noise just to fall asleep.


hi five !!! i sleep in the nude but have to have a winter hat on and socks.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

MsDaisy said:


> I hate wearing bras.


yeah i hate when women wear them to.:no


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I just noticed 3 needle marks on my left arm all in a row. Any suggestions of what caused it? I didn't pass out at a party I haven't been outside for the past week at least. These marks showed up sometime between 12.00am and 7.00 am last night. They're this close together --> . . . Probably insect bites, it just seems weird since they're so close together, and lined up perfectly in a row.


----------



## HurtTeammate (Dec 8, 2011)

i am a black belt


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

HurtTeammate said:


> i am a black belt


In keeping it real?:b


----------



## HurtTeammate (Dec 8, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> In keeping it real?:b


ya totally, been training since i was 10, im 15 years old now. id post a picture but it has my full name inscribed on to it


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm the palest person on one page of my yearbook hahahah. I love being pale :]


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

There is nothing random about me


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I had to go to speech therapy when I was about 7 because I didn't speak a lot and when I did, words weren't being pronounced right:blank


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't like goat cheese, it tastes funny to me.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> I like blue cheese on pizza.


omg me too


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a widow's peak


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm bipolar :blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm bored as hell all of the time.


----------



## MA70 (Jul 3, 2012)

I like bread


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

I've severely hyper-extended my left pinky finger two times and my left ring finger once. One of those hyper-extensions to my left pinky resulted in it breaking and healing incorrectly so I had to get it broken again so it could get set correctly. Thankfully that injury never inhibited my ability to play guitar.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I live in the past most of the time...


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

I once woke up in the middle of the night to my room on fire.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> I had to go to speech therapy when I was about 7 because I didn't speak a lot and when I did, words weren't being pronounced right:blank


They sent me to speech therapy too, but I got sent right back. I've always been self-conscious of the way I speak.

When I was taking a cab back from the airport the guy asked me if I had a foreign accent. (I've lived here all my life) I don't know wtf is wrong with me.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

pythonesque said:


> I once woke up in the middle of the night to my room on fire.


My car caught on fire while I was driving to a final. I had to call and tell the professor I would be late.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

arnie said:


> My car caught on fire while I was driving to a final. I had to call and tell the professor I would be late.


Yikes! Were you hurt?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

pythonesque said:


> Yikes! Were you hurt?


No. The engine was destroyed, but some truckers stopped and put the fire out with their extinguishers, before anything bad happened.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

arnie said:


> No. The engine was destroyed, but some truckers stopped and put the fire out with their extinguishers, before anything bad happened.


Thank god. Must have been a harrowing experience for you!

I totally freaked out and thought I was going to die when I woke up that night. Then I realised that the fire was actually really small and I was able to put it out with a blanket. :lol


----------



## Martinzky (Apr 10, 2012)

One time I was drunk and fell asleep in a bush. Now I have a massive scar on my right arm to tell the tale. I HATE telling the tale


----------



## Matt21 (Jul 11, 2012)

I like Harry Potter.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

My life sucks I suck.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

^ Aw I dont agree :/

I'm shy


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> My life sucks I suck.


Unless you are a vacuum cleaner, you most certainly do not. :hug



kaaryn said:


> I'm shy


Me too.

P.S. That is the cutest emoticon ever!!!


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I like sailboats and the ocean.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

im an extremely picky person when it comes to food, wish i wasn't b/c i notice it bothers some ppl.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I hate the feel corduroy. I even hate the look of it because it reminds me of the feel of it. My worst nightmare would be if I were forced to touch it or if it was rubbed against my face. *shudders*


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i think i'm a hsp


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I like to talk to myself when nobody's around.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have Rosacea


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I want to adopt every abandoned animal in the world.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Essy90 said:


> I want to adopt every abandoned animal in the world.


Sometimes I'll browse the cat section on the website for my local animal shelter, just to see if I can't make myself cry.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

I'm cross-dominant.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I absolutely hate reality shows.


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

I'm lost.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

im really good at guessing the time


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

the cheat said:


> Sometimes I'll browse the cat section on the website for my local animal shelter, just to see if I can't make myself cry.


You is so sweet cheatie.

I once had seamonkeys but dropped them on the floor when showing them to a friend. Sad ending.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm not a patriot.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

im shy :rofl


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

In year 3, I tripped and sliced the side of my chin with a pair of scissors. Just recently, these cats scratched me pretty deep so now I've got 2 lengthy scars on my face...


----------



## daysleeper69 (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't sleep


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love lemonade.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

My bedroom lamp reminds me vividly of the machines from the original "War of the Worlds" movie.


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

I worry a lot


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I often think deeply about the point of life and come up with nothing.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I like the taste of my own blood.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I hate reading
I hate doing chores
I'm a vegetarian
I like long walks on the beach
I keep secrets
I'm learning how to play the guitar
I'm an extrovert
I'm bipolar
I didn't go to my high school prom
I own 2 dogs
I sleep on a couch
I played the trombone in high school
I don't have a job
I love falafels and hummus
I love chocolate
I love drinking
I consider myself very lucky in life
My favorite color is red
I love electronica music
I love alternative rock
I love the band Paramore
I secretly have a crush on someone


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

My room is purple


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I love seafood


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know if I'll regret putting this but when I was eight years old, I used to smile down at my shirts. Like, this one shirt that had a kitten on it, I would just smile down at it. :blank I guess I was pretending that it was real. :stu


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I've gone white water rafting in a single person raft.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I have an obsession with the man in my avatar picture


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I have gray hairs and I'm only 24:mum


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I can't stand it when socks lose their elastic quality and slide down to my ankles (or are anything other than tight, really). I'll go so far as to wear the same socks for several days (even after showering) if I can't find another suitable pair.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I like Teddy Bears.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm afraid to go swimming because of Cthulhu.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

most times farted in one day: 108


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I like the colours blue and purple.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am the Oracle.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't swim.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

I havent touched meat or alcohol for two months now. Sometimes I do things like that as an experiment, just to see what its like.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I can speak a little French.


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

I like to pinch people's noses when they frustrate me. ^^ 
Well, people I know's noses. :b


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't like walnuts.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I can make crazy cat sounds.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I hate even seeing someone write with chalk on a black broad. eww


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I've been a vegetarian for 11 years now.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Im a glutten


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have ten fingers.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm 22 and have yet to buy or drink a full alcoholic beverage.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't watch television.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

I want to meet Jenny Bingham.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I listen to the Carpenters every day.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I tend to scrunch up my nose and move my mouth to the right side when I'm annoyed. Dunno when or where I picked up that facial expression.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I still have a crush on my 12th grade teacher. :um I saw him on FB. He's like twice my age but he looks so good. :fall Oh my, I'm weird.


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

I think it sad how i cant think of one thing.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am a pretty good driver.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

I love the word "chandelier". It sounds awesome! >ω<


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I can wiggle my ears.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I can get hysterical when I'm paranoid about something.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Everyone's so different. I haven't changed...


----------



## slappedass30 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have psoriasis and it makes me itch like crazy
I think I'm a selective mute......................................................


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm afraid of babies.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm addicted to music.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I can stay up all night if given a chance.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

About myself, random


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm afraid of dying


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I can lick my elbow and the tip of my nose.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Luka92 said:


> I can wiggle my ears.


me too

my *** is numb


----------



## Headquater (Jul 30, 2012)

I spend more time with my IPhone / Ipad then with my wife. I even have my iPhone closer to me in bed (podcasts).


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

I haven't ever had my own nail polish till last month and now I paint my nails in a new way/color every week.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i listen to music while i take a shower


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe not about myself...
My dad used to look like Hugh Laurie when he was younger.


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

I am always singing in the car. I'm terrible but I just can't help it, especially when there is a good song on! :b


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I almost hit some poor high person with my BIXI rental today.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I didn't start getting into instrumental music until sometime early this year. I do enjoy theme music from movies but it's not like I ever really actually listened to them like I do with normal songs. What have I been missing out on?


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm double jointed and I can do what this person does:


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I love teddies.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm addicted to Dr.Pepper


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I'm addicted to Dr.Pepper


Me toooo


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a big writer's bump on my middle finger. People are more offended by it than the actual act of me flipping them off.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I like coffee.


----------



## KYJE (Aug 11, 2012)

I've been a vegetarian for a little over seven years now.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I get obsessive thoughts too much.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

My hands are double-jointed


----------



## readingfan (Aug 10, 2012)

I can read The Lord of the Rings trilogy, and The Harry Potter saga in one week and still have time to eat (not while reading) and sleep.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm addicted to Real Fruit Smoothies from McDonalds


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I daydream a lot.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

I love Gibson guitars.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I like learning about sharks and haven't missed a Shark Week on discovery channel since I was little. Also I want to go diving with a large Great White.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*I would like to go visit Paris france. *


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

I love to dance in the rain in West Virginia.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Ckg2011 said:


> I like learning about sharks and haven't missed a Shark Week on discovery channel since I was little. Also I want to go diving with a large Great White.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

NeveS said:


>


 Exactly.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I get entertained by looking at bugs.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

I think Courtney Love is great.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

I Love O.P.I nail polish


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

I like the smell of sharpies.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have two feet.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I can't hum a tune very well but I can whistle it fantastically.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I like playing with stickers and sellotape.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

StrangetoBehold said:


> I'm double jointed and I can do what this person does:


:eek


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

i like painting my nails


----------



## agentcooper (Aug 15, 2012)

I like pedicures and manicures.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm allergic to sunscreen.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm addicted to coffee.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I like poker but I suck at it...


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I like to have scars.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

intheshadows said:


> I like poker but I suck at it...


I'm good at poker, but I never play it. :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't like bright sunny days.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

I was once told that my small mouth would be good for porn.

I'm a lot like my grandmother, both appearance- and personality-wise. She had a very unhappy life. I wonder if I will, too.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I burned my knee with fiery, melting styrofoam. The scars still somewhat visible. I was 10, I think, and was playing with fire, sue me. Just that styrofoam burns so easy and melts so cool. Makes that "zip" noise when it drips off. :um



pythonesque said:


> I was once told that my small mouth would be good for porn.
> 
> I'm a lot like my grandmother, both appearance- and personality-wise. She had a very unhappy life. I wonder if I will, too.


:| Wow, those both made me want to buy you an ice cream. :lol


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

^Thanks, but I kinda lost my appetite after reading that styrofoam story. I have scars on both my knees from learning how to ride a bike ... with one hand ... standing up. I've forgotten how to do that now though. :\


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm drunk and bitter right now...


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

i am *FANTABULOUS!!!*


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm not gay.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I wore all-blue today. My shirt, shorts, socks, underwear, and bra.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

As a little kid i got a fine scar above my right eyebrow because I ran into a barbed wire fence while playing catch in the dawn.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have good memory with dates and remembering certain things about people but I'm not all that intelligent. -__-


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

At this point, I couldn't solve a GRE math problem if my life depended on it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I'm not gay.


*Neither am I*


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I used to not care about painted nails, now I love them! All thanks to Pinterest and the many pretty nails I've seen on there, I have less than 10 nail polishes of my own now. And my finger nails feel naked now without polish.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I dont mince my words.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I tend to go on and on about stuff and make long posts. The complete opposite as to how I am with facing people in the real world!


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

A school friend of mine once roped me into appearing in a student film he was making. A while after it was made a big film starring Will Smith was made that shared the same title, and as a result a stupidly large number of people (like hundreds of thousands last I checked) accidentally came across a film with me in it looking like a fool :hide


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

my toes are painted orange


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm fascinated wiith sports logos. (Got an NHL logos poster from Wal-mart)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

DefendAll said:


> my toes are painted orange


My fingernails are painted pink. :b


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

im realllllllllllllly looking forward to september 6


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I make love to my pillow.

Just kidding.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm a digger.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm stupid and slow and lack common sense.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I wanna kick your @$$.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I once got married for money.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't like it when I'm not appreciated for doing something good.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm bored


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I like when everyone gives me compliments but i pretend to be modest.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Though I don't connect with people well, I love hugs.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I love to bake something at least once a week.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm a Coca-Cola addict.


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

I use a swiffer to kill spiders.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a purple zebra print pillow case over my pillow.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I've been counting calories since last summer, and I eat approximately 2400 calories per day on average.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have lots of scary thoughts in my head.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love orange juice.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

I can eat with my feet. I know that's weird, but I saw a girl do it once in this 80's comedy flick, and thought "Hell, I could do that". I put the fork in between my toes and eat using my feet. Sometimes I feel like Daniel Day Lewis in My Left Foot. Lol. Although I've only ever shown it to family and close friends (which I have one).


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The universe belongs to me I'm only letting people rent it.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I've never made a sock puppet.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have ten fingers.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

I love tea.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

[gone]


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

I have been to 45 US states


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

i like stripes


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

mrneonshuffle said:


> I have been to 45 US states


that's incredible!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I attempted to build a 12 foot tall working trebuchet in high school.

It collapsed.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I had a wooden container filled with molten lead. I was worried that it was going to catch it on fire so I yelled at my friend to dump water on it. The explosion sent bits of molten lead and wood flying in a 20 foot radius. I was uninjured, but I had to throw away my jeans because they had little bits of lead embedded in the fabric.

Remember kids: Lead is toxic :no


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I feel productive when I clean my room.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I love sushi!


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I once spent a rainy night walking around and sitting in parks in my old suburb, then walked 3.5 to get home. I'm prone to spontaneous and intense bouts of nostalgia.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> I have a purple zebra print pillow case over my pillow.


 I have a purple zebra print sock on my foot.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

arnie said:


> I had a wooden container filled with molten lead. I was worried that it was going to catch it on fire so I yelled at my friend to dump water on it. The explosion sent bits of molten lead and wood flying in a 20 foot radius. I was uninjured, but I had to throw away my jeans because they had little bits of lead embedded in the fabric.
> 
> Remember kids: Lead is toxic :no


Boom goes the lead.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I only have two pairs of pants and 5 shirts.


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

I shot a man in Reno just to watch him die. I'm crazy like that.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

I sometimes brush my teeth 5x a day.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

I just found a piece of paper with a small list that my mom has kept all these years. She wrote down what I told her I was thankful for when I was 3 years old. In order:

1. A pumpkin
2. Beauty and the Beast
3. A ghost

:lol

It's still pretty relevant. :b


----------



## DamienJGlover (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm 40% black, 43% native american, and 17% irish. I identify black though because of how i look and never knew my geneology.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I love the sound of rain.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> I feel productive when I clean my room.


Me too. Right now it seems like I have too much crap to properly organize it.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

StrangetoBehold said:


> I just found a piece of paper with a small list that my mom has kept all these years. She wrote down what I told her I was thankful for when I was 3 years old. In order:
> 
> 1. A pumpkin
> 2. Beauty and the Beast
> ...


:lol. A GHOST?!? 

I feel productive cleaning too, as much as I hate it.

I used to have elaborate dreams of being Aladdin.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

English is my first tongue, yet it is not an official language of the countries I am from.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I am bilingual


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I hate carbonated beverages.


----------



## deadender (Jul 18, 2012)

I quit caffeine 3 weeks ago and feel so much better for it.

Used to drink about 10 or so cups of coffee a day.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I was once interviewed for a feature on a television series (along with my friends, who dragged me into it). My nerves were completely shot even though I was tipsy. The entire process was about four hours long but the final polished version was only seven minutes, and I only appeared for a split second in the background, THANK GOD lol.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a stuffed Stan doll I sleep with each night. <3


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm learning German language because I think it sounds interesting


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Sometimes I like to pretend that I know what I'm talking about. And others are none the wiser. LOL!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have zero spatial skills.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

This is my kitty, but those are not my legs.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

i hate chocolate


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't eat donuts


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

My vocal cords are pure evil trolls.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I want to learn more spanish.. and russian and french, of course.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Brightington III said:


> I once rode an ostrich in Vietnam.


wow, I didn't know they had ostriches in Vietnam. Elephants, I'm aware of, for sure.

... random fact: I hate it when headphones split the sides in music between left and right, like for instance trying to listen to a song, the drums and guitar are on the left head phone and the vocals are on the right. Annoys the heck outta me!


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I once threw a public bathroom off a cliff


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I love the color purple


----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)

I occasionally eat skittles for breakfast (today was a skittleast day )


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I covered my picture on my work nametag (I work for the government) with a picture of a beaver holding a bar of soap. Then I put squiggly eyes on it. Everyone, including the director of my building has seen my nametag and not one of them has had enough guts to question my "portrait."


----------



## Xenidia (Aug 4, 2012)

I ****ing suck at everything


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Xenidia said:


> I ****ing suck at everything


Is this a fact?

I replied to this post.


----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

my eyes change color depending on my mood


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm feeling more like my old self today -I mean my younger self! In short, I feel good. In shorts, I feel fan-bloodytastic.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

The Lost Key said:


> I occasionally eat skittles for breakfast (today was a skittleast day )


Sometimes I will eat day-old popcorn for breakfast..... usually while playing Runescape


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> When I was little, I used to have an obsession with looking at the different driveways to houses. I know it's weird but I just had this weird thing about doing that. :stu


:con


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

i had 7 wisdom teeth


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^freak.



(I joke, I kid. don't hurt me)


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I just liked how the different driveways looked (like dirt driveways). Oh my gosh, I feel silly now after putting this.


Aww, that's not thaaat strange. Well, it's an odd fascination but I think we all have those... At least, I do. Like I love looking at different trees. The various shades of green are so captivating. I've drifted off in mid-conversation before to look at a pretty (but entirely ordinary-looking) tree... The listeners probably thought I was weird and -now that I think about it- rude too... Oops. :stu

--------
I enjoy hearing the comforting crunch of my shoes on gravel. It makes me feel more "present" in my surroundings.


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

The bulk of my telly intake is watched on a black an white


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I am 5'5"

I too am growing a beard.

I am easily amused.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I can't roll the R while everyone else can


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I love socks. I get so excited seeing new patterns at Target or Kohl's- they both have the cutest socks there. I have a lot of pairs but always want more. Getting new socks is a simple pleasure of my life. 

Btw- I don't own a single pair of white socks, they are all fun colors or patterns.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm currently sitting in the hallway of my high school, up against my locker. I hate my school.


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

My ears look as if they're pierced... But they are not...


----------



## Zukafu (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm 5'4
I enjoy screamo music
I'm home-schooled and will soon be a Senior
c:


----------



## deadender (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm good at darts.
Don't have a mobile phone.
Celtic F.C. supporter.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Whenever I wear socks, my hands feel dry and tight.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm very OCD about hand washing, and wash between my toes everyday in the shower :b


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I can bend the top joints in my fingers while keeping the middle joints straight. Kinda gross actually.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

I had two pet raccoon's before.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I haven't step foot inside a barbershop this entire year.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

EastWinds said:


> I haven't step foot inside a barbershop this entire year.


Me neither brah, I cut my own...

I got tired of coming out with f*cked up edge-ups like this dude










LOOOOL never again...


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I have pretty well defined calves considering nothing else on me is defined at all.

I enjoy silly stuffed animals, despite nobody ever getting to see them.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm allergic to dust.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I have thoughts about everything, but I just don't admit them out loud.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I couldn't tie my shoes until I was 14.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm bad at maths.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Essy90 said:


> I'm bad at maths.


They do like to test math..


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I like to shake my big white ***


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm prone to saying stupid, nonsensical things when I'm in a depressed mood.


And yeah, naturally this can cause me a lot of grief.


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

I ate an entire block of chocolate for dinner and I don't even give a ****. 

Also, I'm 31 and can't grow a beard


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

I take my coffee black, i like my whiskey strait, and occasionally i drink diet coke cuz it tastes like chit..


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

Sometimes i feed my pet rats my boogers...


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I hate Costco.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I like the colour mauve.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

If I count backwards down to zero from, say 20, I often miss out 11.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

my initials spell a word


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

my initials are HRH


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

My initials are AAMJ


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

If I ever need to some sort of filing or alphabetical sorting, you can probably hear me sing the alphabet to myself (or atleast mouth it) to remember what letter comes next.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I like playing tiny towers


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I rarely floss my teeth but I brush them twice a day every day.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

If I drink from a cup and I take my eyes off of it, I get a brand new cup. I don't have OCD though =/


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Technically, I am both a published author and illustrator. Sure, it was for some crappy school project when I was around 10 but it still counts!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I have above average night vision.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Without thinking, I sometimes Google "Google" so I can get access to Google in order to Google something.


----------



## shindoable (Sep 1, 2012)

I totally love girls and even felt hatred for guys.. until i realized some guys are interesting. i hardly got friends xD so i kind of hated some people. well im mostly jelous of all guys as long as im alone.

Also: I'm wearing blue today! (T-shirt) random enough?


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I have my hair in a ponytail right now


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

I hate my android phone more than I hate the New York Jets. And I hate the Jets!


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

I get scared of butterflies. :b


----------



## Emu (Sep 13, 2012)

When I'm home alone and I'm cooking, I like to talk to myself as if I'm on a cooking show...


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I used to narrate what's happening around me and what I'm doing in my head. First-person, past-tense. Like a book. A really boring, pointless book. Thank God I've pretty much kicked this habbit.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I won page of the month on Geocities back in the late 90's.


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

I hated pizza as a child.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I used to look up mental and personality disorders because I was worried about being so different from others.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a foot infection that is supposedly healing.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I know how to play the bass but I don't like telling people I do...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't properly pronounce words with "sh" sounds in them.


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

I have two cats and two rats


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I hate noise or noisy places


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I hate it when people use their problems (ADHD, depression etc) to excuse their stupid behaviour.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I cannot pronounce the letter 'R' in words. Never have been able too, they sound like W's. I also have troubles with S, SH, TH, and CH.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I am the strongest guy here.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> I am the strongest guy here.


That's what you think !!!


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I leave the curtains and blinds in my room open at night because I like looking at the sky >__<


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I love playing with stickers. I love the feel of sticker / sellotape on my skin.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

i have random papers on my wall.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> I love playing with stickers. I love the feel of sticker / sellotape on my skin.


Kinky girl :teeth


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I am right handed.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am right handed, but I play hockey left handed.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a scar on my right wrist that I got from a bike accident when I was little.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a purple zebra stripped pillow sheet on my pillow. I love it.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have straight black hair.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm dead inside.


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

when i buy makeup, i like to put it in front of me and stare at them


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

i'm also obsessed with the number 4


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a dragon tattoo that I got at the age of 12.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I like Led Zeppelin


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

My desk is like a gamer desk, except its full of empty water bottles.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

I jump up and down like a rabbit when I'm excited.

But not in public... :um


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

My living room has no furniture.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^haha

My birthday is Nov. 25. Now you know.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm lazy


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I've failed my driving test 4 times... so far.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't resist the urge to pet a stray cat or dog everytime I see one.


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm always bored, even when i do something.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I used to collect Barbie dolls.


----------



## Bluemonster (Feb 15, 2012)

I am addicted to Kpop.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

I am trilingual


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I connect colours with people.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

My top 3 colors are *green*, *purple*, and *red*.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't like bright colours.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Octal said:


> I am trilingual


What are they?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I feeling kinda horny right now.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I once stuck my wang into a fresh jar of smuckers.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> What are they?


English and two Indian languages as my parents are Indian  Bengali and Hindi.
I'm also learning French and plan to learn German in the future.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> I once stuck my wang into a fresh jar of smuckers.


epic i just died


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I can't whistle or roll my Rs.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I really wish I hadn't just looked at the latest batch of Post Mortem pics on Pinterest. I don't want to see images of dead people in my mind as I go to sleep...


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

My liquor of choice lately is Jack Daniels. (in moderation)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I can make almost realistic sounding cat sounds.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

People dont realize the investment :^P


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't swim.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

My favorite color is purple


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im tonto


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I played Minecraft today


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

When I listen to music, the volume _has_ to be a multiple of 5.


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

If I'm not in the shower, socks MUST be on my feet.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> I once stuck my wang into a fresh jar of smuckers.


Did you still use the jam though, for non-wang purposes?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I like the smell of books in a book store.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I like to sing "Another One Bites the Dust" to myself.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

My great Aunt's first husband wrote "Here Comes Peter Cottontail."


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

I hate feet. Even my own. I wear socks all the time except in the shower too.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I weighed 9 1/2 pounds at birth.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hammered drunk atm, but i'm at the stage where i'm able to function properly. I'm on auto pilot right now. I am only 119 pounds, but i can hold 9 bottles of coors light, 4 shots, and 3 cans of cider, no problem. It's the irish gene, can drink more, but i'll stop right...........now


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

My hair is jet black but if you put it towards the light it turns red.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> Hammered drunk atm, but i'm at the stage where i'm able to function properly. I'm on auto pilot right now. I am only 119 pounds, but i can hold 9 bottles of coors light, 4 shots, and 3 cans of cider, no problem. It's the irish gene, can drink more, but i'll stop right...........now


Tell us how you feel when you wake up


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Tell us how you feel when you wake up


Ach, probably slightly hungover, but i'll survive, i never get sick the next day. I have no work tomorrow, so i can stay in bed for the day of i want, which i would love to do. Haven't got sick whilst drunk tonight, so that means i won't be getting sick at all. Winning!

I consume a fair amount of alcohol, in one weekend, it's how i roll.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I LOVE the sound of a foghorn. Reminds me of playing outside in Port Hueneme.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello22 said:


> Ach, probably slightly hungover, but i'll survive, i never get sick the next day. I have no work tomorrow, so i can stay in bed for the day of i want, which i would love to do. Haven't got sick whilst drunk tonight, so that means i won't be getting sick at all. Winning!
> 
> I consume a fair amount of alcohol, in one weekend, it's how i roll.


Isn't that an Irish sterotype? Lol.

Anyways, I am I really need to start reading my college books for school.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I love milk. I freak out if there is little to no milk in the fridge as I drink some every day.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I love wide open spaces.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Tell us how you feel when you wake up


ok so i'm awake now 

Feel ok, apart from the little bit of depression i experience after it, i got no physical hangover. Just a bad cough from smoking so much. And mascara/eyeliner all over my face, lol.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I love Coffee.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't drink coffee but I know how to make them with an espresso machine...


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a duct tape fetish


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

dismiss said:


> I have a duct tape fetish


Reminds me of something someone said on a radio program when a woman went into a store and bought all kinds of tape.

"...mmm 50."


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Glasses are cute.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> ok so i'm awake now
> 
> Feel ok, apart from the little bit of depression i experience after it, i got no physical hangover. Just a bad cough from smoking so much. And mascara/eyeliner all over my face, lol.


Well you're a trooper I don't like mixing beer with liquor or vice versa, the turnout is never pretty for me:blank


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I like instrumental music.


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm in gold league in Starcraft 2. ^_^


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I really want to dye my hair blue by the end of the year. A *dark blue* (well my hair is so naturally dark already, it will of course look dark dyed). Hope I get the money needed to do it by December... :O


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I like doing self portraits.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I have 3 Larry the Cable Guy CDs.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I put eggs , coffee protein powder and 1 mega big scoop of actual coffee in my oatmeal with honey.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I like ketchup on top of sour cream on top of shredded cheddar cheese on a baked potato. Ketchup and sour cream together taste zesty.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I like the combination salmon, caviar and creme cheese on a bread. And Im sure in the future no matter how expensive they will be, I will spend most of my money just for high quality meals.

First time I had watched Star Wars, I thought it was the most stupid movie I had ever seen before.

I havent bought a smartphone yet.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I get attached to people too easily.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I have two feet, one of each!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

typemismatch said:


> I have two feet, one of each!


As opposed to 2 feet...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................in your pants? :idea


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

ive got a sharp eye


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have 10 fingers...omg.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I can't do push ups.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I like blood red nail enamel.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

I hate cops with the intensity of a trillion burning suns going supernova.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm not gay


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm a self-loathing homosexual.


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm a CEO muthafudger


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I once licked the stinging barb of a stingray

[SPOILER= What it looks like]







[/SPOILER]


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I still hug my mommy:teeth


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

Im still rockin my PJs, half asleep, playing counterstrike and i made $2k from 7am to 9:30am..... I'm not even going to bother going in today, ill let my employees do all the work haha.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I eat food.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

first thing I do when I come home is change into PJs.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I lost my money for the bus today.


----------



## MNM (Oct 3, 2012)

i've been a vegetarian for 19 years


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I wish I could tell Joe Rogan I smoke rocks.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm going through hormone changes that are making me feel possessed.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I tried 'sketti' and it didn't work out.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm about to eat some Halloween sugar cookies.


Me too


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm apparently funny when complaining about things or being a sarcastic smartass. :con


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Neutrino said:


> :lol


Lol. Honestly, I would encourage everyone to try it, but to be frank, butter and ketchup is just uke


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

/


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^Most def!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I like changing my avatar images once a month or so.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Both my knees click even though I only dislocated one.:um


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm so sensitive that even my teeth are ticklish. Ok not really, but I am ticklish. :b


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I enjoy being silly.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate mornings.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> A mouse got on my bed while I was on my bed.


Lots of mice in the cave :no.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I've been a bedroom DJ since 1997.

It's too bad nobody will ever hear my turntable skillz. xD


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> I've been a bedroom DJ since 1997.
> 
> It's too bad nobody will ever hear my turntable skillz. xD


well all just have a party in ur bedroom!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

sometimes I think about stuff. true story.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

I was once stopped, questioned and searched by Slovenian Customs for looking like a Russian mobster...


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Im one petite 21 year old


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Ready


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

huh said:


> sometimes I think about stuff. true story.


You don't say


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> It's too bad nobody will ever hear my turntable skillz. xD


Livestream!

Looking forward to eating the rest of my birthday cake tonight. :clap


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I breath Oxygen.


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

I have trypophobia.

I'm so ticklish that if you touch my side, my automatic reaction is to kick you. 

My automatic reaction to being startled is throwing a punch.

I'm a screamer and a scratch-er. 

Yey.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I keep a hoard of empty food jars and cosmetics bottles because you never know when you're gonna need twenty of them.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I only missed 3 out of 32 questions on my test today. :boogie:boogie:boogie


:yay!
Awesome shelbie! n.n

______

Um... I love sweet stuff. Ask yourself the question: Has it lots of (natural) sugar?
Yes: GIMME RIGHT NOW!
No: Leave my show please.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Once punched a teacher in his face


----------



## ellibell1 (Oct 2, 2012)

I like to think that if I think of pleasant things, at the right times, people will not see the real expression on my face.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Apparently I say "What is this?!" a lot when I'm frustrated. My roommate mentioned it. Huh, I didn't know that.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

I love pickle juice :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I get angry easily.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I sometimes leave my friends random voicemails posing as made up characters.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Dickle juice.


:um


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I created the universe, you're welcome.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

FlowerChild13 said:


> I love pickle juice :teeth






Do you flick it on your sandwiches for flavour? :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FlowerChild13 said:


> :um


:lol


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a select few pieces of clothes I've had since the 4th or 5th grade since I haven't grown since. But I use them as pajamas now.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I hate raising my voice.

When I take the bus, I use the front exit just so I don't have to raise my voice when I thank the bus driver :|


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I really want to dye my hair blue by the end of this year if I have the money. My hair is so dark already so the blue shouldn't be too bright.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I hate heels but I have to wear them :blank


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a big nose :blank


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

On average I get 5 questions right on the show Jeopardy! lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I like polka dots


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm shorttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt, hehe


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

18andLife said:


> I hate raising my voice.


Mine sounds whiny when I raise it.  I hate being in places where I have to speak up to be heard, my voice does not project well at all.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I like to sing when I'm alone at home :teeth


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I am batman


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I like turtles.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

My inner goddess is lonely.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have trouble breathing if cold water hits my face.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I sleep on my right side.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> On average I get 5 questions right on the show Jeopardy! lol


heh me too. (the odd time i watch it)


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Christian S said:


> Mine sounds whiny when I raise it.  I hate being in places where I have to speak up to be heard, my voice does not project well at all.


Kind of like Jerry Seinfeld?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I love rainy days!


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

I hate mustard.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I believe I can fly...but I haven't got any wings :blank


----------



## whatsgoingon (Oct 13, 2012)

i have 5 disorders. SAD, cyclothymia, dysthymia, bulimia and anxiety. im really depressed but everytime i think of suicide it seems so far off. its annoying.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I think gambling is pointless.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm so silent in places that is full of people I dont know. I have a fear that if I say something it wont be heard.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm angry and I don't know why.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't resist calling after a cat when I see one.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I like filling out surveys.

I like this emoticon =3 but I don't know what it means.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a small pillow on my bed with the saying 'cats leave pawprints on your heart'.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm a recent cilantro convert.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't understand Cricket.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a freckle on my right forearm


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I freeze and go blank when I'm confronted about a mistake I made.


----------



## ZeroCypher (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't like the smell of Chinese noodles cooking...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I sometimes cry for no reason :teeth


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Dyed part of my left side of my hair and love it ^.^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a pair of roller skates that I never used because I thought I'd look stupid when I fall.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The second I enter the house off comes the socks.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I once fed and took care of a pack of stray dogs.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm adopted and my real name is Christmas lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I like taking long drives in a car.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't wear shoes in the summer.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I like to listen to rain trickling along the gutter


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

I like the smell of grass and soil after rain.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am wearing a thin long-sleeved lavender pajama top atm.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I love red roses!


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I constantly check doors and windows at night. Constantly.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I bake something every week. This week, snickerdoodle bars. They were a hit a few weeks ago


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

music is my passion


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I hate all teenagers....


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I appreciate people who appreciate things even though I don't appreciate things myself.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I used to do karate as a kid. I almost got to black belt but I screwed up my knee, had to have surgery, and never returned to it after the long recovery time.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I may have posted this before but I can talk exactly like Donald Duck.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

General the Panda said:


> I hate all teenagers....


Surely then that means you hate yourself.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I can't whistle loudly.
I can't smell certain fragrances.
I jumped off a moving car and split my chin open once. The scar is hard to see, but it's the reason I can't grow a proper beard.
I look more like my Uncle than my Dad.
I'm excellent at Wheel of Fortune.
I enjoy playing poker. Even with people. I just don't say anything and focus on winning instead of socializing. 
I'm taller than you. (98% confidence)
I know pi to 51 digits.
I have a lipoma next to my brain stem.
I enjoy numbers that are exponents of 2.
I stim with my hands, sometimes.
Coincidentally I score highly on aspie tests.
I only eat 1500 calories a day. IDK why.
I enjoy listening to Enya.
I also like Nine Inch Nails.
I'm lousy at pushups, but great at pullups.


----------



## JohnnyWhite (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm left handed yeeeee


----------



## Greyarea (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm a nail polish addict. 
I don't like folded chips. I break them apart. 
I can't stand the sound of someone filing their nails.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I meow exactly like a cat. At random times.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am a serious head hotter the better,I am only one of 4 to eat a Phal plus at a local Indian restraunt.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I've never watched a full episode of Oprah in my life.


----------



## Roseability (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of rugby league and used to play it (Even though I'm skinny, painfully shy and not very aggressive.)


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

I like brussel sprouts and always ave done since I was a kid


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

That guy over there said:


> I like brussel sprouts and always ave done since I was a kid


:eek Me too! This is prodigious. I have never met anyone else liking brussels sprouts before. I'm going to befriend you.


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have broken strings on two of my guitars. I'm too lazy to put new ones on.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :mum How dare you?
> 
> Haha, I'm kidding. I've never watched one episode of that show, either. *She's cray cray.* :um


I'm with you on the crazy 100%


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Give me a Whopper! :lol


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm good at thinking up stupid songs on the spot about random things, and I usually do it in a constipated male tenor voice etc. My ex was the same and I will probably never meet anyone who will share my sense of humor and sing stupid songs back and forth like that again. Sigh.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I won a free Galaxy S 3 in an online contest 

Easiest 500 bucks I ever made.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I can't stand the feeling of nail polish on my fingernails.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Canucklehead said:


> I won a free Galaxy S 3 in an online contest
> 
> Easiest 500 bucks I ever made.


Wow, lucky! I never win anything lol


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i eat a lot of unsweetened chocolate (like 400cal/day)


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I. Am. Obsessed. With. Coldplay!

AHHH! LOL!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Playing games with the weak minded is easy for me.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm bad at remembering directions.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I start fires in the alleys of rich people's apartments.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Today I'm wearing red shorts and a red tshirt. Colour coordination win.


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

My full name is 34 letters long. XP


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I had to get up at 6:15 AM this morning... :yawn


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Its started to be boring to decide what to wear everyday.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Dj Khalil has killer beats. It makes me feel like a cool black man arriving his 50000$ suit with two chicks after a busy day.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

I'm taller than you expected.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

I am awfully bad at anything related to geography.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I just smashed the mirror in my bedroom. Damn drunkeness, I have broken glass in my slipper. Owieeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

sleepydrone said:


> I am awfully bad at anything related to geography.


Urgh Geography was the worst for mee too! Lol I used to waste sooooo much time in exams double, triple checking the damn mapping questions!!
:no


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I am good at grammar and spelling.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't like to eat with other people.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm currently misusing one of my university's library computers for posting nonsensical things on this website.


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn (May 11, 2012)

My sense of humour is one great big defence mechanism and I really just want a hug.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I can serve a tennis ball 115 mph


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

1.I am the youngest guy in this outside town that owns these many houses and acres.
2. I play more than 7 instruments 
3. I own a Corp.
4. I own a $25,000 printer
5. I have NEVER worked for anyone and never will period.
6. I started from scratch without a cent in my pocket, so I hate people who make excuses as to why they cant accomplish anything.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

I am right handed but eat like a lefty.


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

I saw a spider... watched it cross the wall.. then ran screaming. My reaction skills have reached a new level.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't know how to arrange my hair into a bun. It always falls out and becomes a half-ponytail.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Whenever the question arises _"What are you thinking right now?"_...

Apart from the question my mind is blank


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

...


----------



## Donness (Dec 2, 2012)

I just spent $500 this week on clothes. I'm a guy. Guys don't do this do they?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ that depends whether it were a lot of small items, or one big one, like a suit.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

If i don't workout i feel like crap.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Open wide come inside its play school


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I used to smoke myself, but now whenever I see someone else do it, I get pissed off because of what it reminds me off.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I love laughing <3


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I stay up late and wake up late


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I eat chocolate pudding for breakfast everyday.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have breathing problems.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I really have to fart right now.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Barette said:


> I really have to fart right now.


Grabs the air freshner :afr


----------



## Chrilloon (Dec 4, 2012)

I make balloon animals and designs on the side for extra money


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Though I think I'm thick skinned sometimes, I'm actually quite sensitive. :bah


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I hardly drink water, only if it's hot outside or something. When I do drink it, it can make my stomach hurt. Like it does now :/


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

I sometimes feel like my brain is moving around in my head, bumping into my skull and whatnot


----------



## SpaceOfMind (Oct 10, 2012)

I am mesmerized the sound of pen/pencil on paper. It is so soothing that I can listen to it whilst doing nothing else all day long.


----------



## notthatsure (Dec 5, 2012)

I am 6'7".

I have written enough portions of screenplays, novels, and poems to add up to 20 novels but have only finished 3 projects 1 of which I only co-wrote.

My father was a painter in NYC.

I quit cigarettes and oxycodone cold turkey with relative ease.

I spent 90000 in the course of 5 months with never spending more than 3000 on 1 product.

I long for relationships and then tire of them quickly.

If I live past 75 without a good reason to keep going I.E. Kids, a wife, grandkids, some sort of crazy responsibility like president or something, I already know I'll kill myself and I don't think that is any reason for some to be upset or shocked.

I am German, Polish, Dutch, Czech (mostly Czech), Russian-Jew, Mongolian, Irish, and Blackfoot Native American, making me the biggest mutt of a person I know.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I love cats,but I'm allergic to them,how ironic.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am constantly bored.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm obsessed with time.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

When I come out of the shower I often have a terrible craving for a cola. Even in the mornings.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I shaved my legs once or twice in 5th grade.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I like turtles.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

The only thing I ever eat for breakfast is cereal.


----------



## DiscardedHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

I love the smell of rain, the coolness and the darkness that comes along with it.
I always have a crush on guys who wear glasses. ( Dunno why but I really find them cute).
Whenever I'm starving, I could feel the slight looseness of my pants around the thighs.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I always pick either Luigi or Dry Bones when I play Mario Kart.


----------



## QueenMako (Jan 5, 2013)

I hate my glasses.
I *LOVE* anime and manga.
I draw Anime (I'm good at it, not!)
I always read fanfictions before I sleep.
I am a computer addict.
I think I'm a geek.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm in love with Paul Simon.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

My name is in the onion. Obviously they didn't put my last name. I wish I answered the message earlier so I could've chose what last name to have published.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

i've never played monopoly before.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

^
I haven't either. oops.

Uhhhhhh. 
I'm allergic to cinnamon-scented candles. They give me a headache.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Somtimes I may possibly sing into a hairbrush *cough* maybe


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I like my eyebrows most days.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think therefore I am.


----------



## Lenfer cest les autres (Jul 21, 2010)

my toes are really long


----------



## VKN86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Logan X said:


> I once sat at a subway station for 3 hours and begged money...just to see if there we still some good people in the world.
> I dream of travelling the world.


Excellent work..It would have been a nice experience..


----------



## VKN86 (Jan 6, 2013)

I trust people easily.
I don't know how to ride a bike.
I am not good at any sport/game.
I am too sensitive and with low self esteem.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am really loving leggings atm. Super comfortable and can be worn with anything.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't like the colour orange.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

2013 resolution- have more confidence.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I had laser eye surgery.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't like putting my hair up.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

When I go to sleep I plug out all electronics in my room because I can't stand those blinking stand by lights and some of the noises the stuff make.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I like dogs


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

I always spit in the toilet when I take a piss lol


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I always look back in the toilet after I take a number 2.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I use bobby pins to keep the hair out of my face.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> I use bobby pins to keep the hair out of my face.


I used to do that too.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

i love going out to eat


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> *I ate out four days in a row.* *-____- I never do that.* My mom hasn't been cooking, so I've been getting fast food.


That's what she said.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> It felt good to get it out. :>


That's what she said.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> :twak:b


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I once threw my chair at the wall because I couldn't get some video game to run on my computer.

It was a computer chair, all the 6 little wheels flew across the room.

Funny thing.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I once wrote my little brothers name on the wall when I was younger so he got into trouble >: D


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a CRT monitor only for games cause I play them in 1024x768 resolution and scaling on my LCD sucks and I can't stand it.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

when i was a toddler my mother took me to a day care called 'fun with fusser'.


----------



## Reppyboyo (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a cyst on my left thigh.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

My hands are very small :X


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Um, I'm screwed for life?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I love pretty much all cheesy foods


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I put a MOUNTAIN of cheese on my spaghetti


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

When I'm suffering from hiccups. Coughing will always be followed by a hiccup. I don't know why. No matter if the cough is forced or legit.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

When I make ramen I always add an egg in it. Usually soft-boiled. This is the method I use. Perfect results every time.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Rice crackers literally make me vomit.


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Whenever i remember an embarrassing moment in my life, i tend to twitch, make random sounds or start singing (even in public), which more often than not results in even more awkward memories... i hate my brain sometimes >: (


----------



## believe (Oct 18, 2011)

im hungry and there's nothing good to eat here...ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## believe (Oct 18, 2011)

Stalker said:


> Whenever i remember an embarrassing moment in my life, i tend to twitch, make random sounds or start singing (even in public), which more often than not results in even more awkward memories... i hate my brain sometimes >: (


me toooo! lol your not alone!!


----------



## believe (Oct 18, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> I love pretty much all cheesy foods


hell ya i eat cheese alllllll dayyyy errrrr' dayyyyy like a boss :boogie


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm a bad bad bad decision maker.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I am obsessed with organizing my folders on the computer


----------



## The shy soldier (Apr 24, 2012)

I feel like i am the Black sheep of my family....


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I have sideburns lolz


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Im starving. (but gna make something to eat soon) lol ^_^


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> I love pretty much all cheesy foods


Me too!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I like procrastinating on productivity apps, sites, blogs. The irony of it makes me feel less bad about it and more amused instead. ilu WorkFlowy.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I use my hands alot when I'm talking to someone. Whatever that means.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I love EVERYTHING with potato in specially freezer food!!! w8 nuu jacket potatoes OM NOM NOM!!!!!!  

AND

I have abit of a cold ;(


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I like coats that have massive hoods so I can hide in them :3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a craving for mcnuggets this week.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm quite good at poker.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Stalker said:


> Whenever i remember an embarrassing moment in my life, i tend to twitch, make random sounds or start singing (even in public), which more often than not results in even more awkward memories... i hate my brain sometimes >: (


Me too I'm exactly the same ussally when I'm in bed almost like an orgasm of embarrassment lol


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I like the torment and rage the game demon's souls gives me


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

All the way up :48 second mark is the only music I have stored in my memory for what I know how to play on piano. I do play it every other week just to make sure I don't forget. I learned it back in 2008 and obviously procrastinated on ever finishing it. Piano was my preferred way to procrastinate 2008 - 2009 on school work. :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My instructor for Conceptual Physics has a French accent. That's not really anything random about me, though.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a sick mind. It's a good thing I don't do everything I think about. :teeth


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

ChampagneYear said:


> All the way up :48 second mark is the only music I have stored in my memory for what I know how to play on piano. I do play it every other week just to make sure I don't forget. I learned it back in 2008 and obviously procrastinated on ever finishing it. Piano was my preferred way to procrastinate 2008 - 2009 on school work. :b


Pretty. I like it. Has a nice feeling to it. 

Oh... um. I like feeling depressed. It makes me feel clear headed as opposed to gut-wrenching anxiety.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I like Warhammer 40k but have nobody to play it with


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Last time I wore a gold ring I was about 12 and I was size P. I have no idea what ring size I am now  which is annoying cus I wna buy a ring from the internet!!!!! lol ^_^


----------



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

I never use bad language in front of my family, but when I'm alone and something goes wrong I have a very foul mouth.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a strange sense of humour.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I like wearing socks, they complete me, without them I am nothing.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have an infection on my right foot :|


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm not wearing any pants.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I lov to take my socks off. They def do not complete me, lol.
Well , not 2 what I'm saying.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I just put £200 on my sis credit card to spend on ebay


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I like to observe people's mannerisms.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

uke is my favorite smiley on the list.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm strangely fascinated with cat ears.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I like dogs paws. They r cool. But I like a lot of things about dogs.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

It usually takes me two hours to get from my bed to the breakfast table. :um


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

I drink lotsa water. 6ltrs a day. People think its weird?


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I should be working


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Whats the opposite of outgoing? 
Thats me.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

I've never met a person with smaller ears than my own.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I sing. Well and often.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I am wrapped in a blanket right now :3


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

I love watching gaming commentary on Youtube. At least 2/3 hours a night just doing that actually :L... I'm a 16 year old girl


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Spritz11 said:


> I love watching gaming commentary on Youtube. At least 2/3 hours a night just doing that actually :L... I'm a 16 year old girl


And I spend too much time of MY life MAKING video game commentaries xD


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

NoHeart said:


> And I spend too much time of MY life MAKING video game commentaries xD


I feel like we would get on way too well! Message me your channel (I assume you have a Youtube account ?)


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I want a Bearded Dragon as a pet. It can chill on my shoulder while I'm on SAS.

edit: by the way, I'm going to name it Dodongo. I seriously wonder how many Zelda related posts have I made so far on this forum :x


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I hate wearing socks


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Three nipples babe.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I really _really _need a nap! :fall


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm the ultimate source of confusion


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I like stuff like this, it makes me cheer up watching videos like this lol.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Rich91 said:


> I like stuff like this, it makes me cheer up watching videos like this lol.


I like videos like this too. I go through little obsessions with random cities I'd rather live in and spend hours researching them. I walk around them on Google Earth Street View and look up local websites and real estate sites.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I brush my tongue for longer than I brush my teeth.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

My cat gave me a hug. :um


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Lena Dunham's whole existence annoys the ever-hating sh1t out of me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate the place that I'm currently living at.


----------



## failed101 (Dec 13, 2012)

...Tell the aliens that i'm searching for them!


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

i eat fruit and vegetables raw only

im a naturalist

expanding my games collection


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

After seeing a movie (it doesn't even have to be one that I enjoyed), I'll go on Wikipedia and read about it. I'll read the plot (even though I've already seen the movie), reviews, reception, etc. Sometimes I'll just read about a movie instead of actually going to see it, because I have no friends to go to the theater with.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

I find reading amazon lists addictive, and I've written one or two myself. 

Bet you wanted to know that!


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

indigoXdaisy said:


> After seeing a movie (it doesn't even have to be one that I enjoyed), I'll go on Wikipedia and read about it. I'll read the plot (even though I've already seen the movie), reviews, reception, etc. Sometimes I'll just read about a movie instead of actually going to see it, because I have no friends to go to the theater with.


Yeah, I do the same thing when I watch a movie at home on pay per view (no friends either). I just saw the Chernobyl Diaries, then read all about the movie vs real life.


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm 5'7, I'm terrified of heights and wasps, I can't go a day without music


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Im scared of spiders lol :/ as in completely terrified of them!!! XD 

I sleep cuddled up with my dog everynight =] (not because of the spiders lol just mentioning 2 different things about me) - Ah #MakingMySelfLookStupidAgain :lol ^_^


----------



## SterilizeMe (Jan 16, 2013)

I hate the taste of most liquorice, but surprisingly, I love Finnish liquorice. It's so wonderfully liquorice-y. :b


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

I tend to get "crushes" on fictional characters, lol.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

why haven't you followed my tumblr yet tho


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I live in a city full of hippies.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I dont turn my tv on in a morning cus I dont wna wake up my dog


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a compulsion to chew on plastic bottle caps.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I feel like a roaring lion when I yawn. =)


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I have a small crescent shaped scar on my left cheek, I smacked my face against the corner of a table when I was little apparently.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a mole near my right elbow that I've been self conscious of since I was a kid. I normally wear long sleeves to cover it.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

I hold my knife upside down when I'm eating. I don't notice I'm doing it and when I flip it, it mysteriously ends up upside down again a few minutes later.

Also I very much like googly eyes.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I am 100% righthanded, except when eating that is the only thing I do lefthanded (as in holding cutlery)


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I still really dig Michael Gira's cowboy hat. I've found out liking the hat is an unpopular opinion. Hey at least it isn't a fedora.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I wash my hands like a million times per day.


----------



## M4RTIN (Dec 29, 2012)

Ventress said:


> I'm listening to Kraftwerk right now,
> I stay up until 3am every night,
> I am THE coolest person who was ever born...


I also stay up until 3am but i like New Order or Rush more then Kraftwerk

I don't like carbonation 
I have a method of decarbonating sodas


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I have fail fat distribution on my body. There's not much over my hipbones so when I bump into something in that area, even mildly, it hurts to the point of me needing to pause for a few seconds to let it pass. Happened the other day and owie. I wish I could take some of the fat on my thighs and put some padding on my hips instead :blank


----------



## M4RTIN (Dec 29, 2012)

I sleep on my couch almost every night.


----------



## DiscardedHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

Share me some of your emoticons!! 



leppardess said:


> My TV is on all the time.
> 
> I have a huge collection of emoticons.
> 
> I have trouble prying my rear out the door to go to the store but have no issues with driving 200+ miles to see my best friend.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I can't act, or draw worth a crap.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I like to do childish games with my little bro lol ^_^ Last weekend I was pretending to paint his face with a brush. We both knew I was pretending but he still kept asking me to paint different stuff lol  I did get bored after like an hour tho but he wanted to carry on!! :lol


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

I had a huge fear of bears for about a month, then it went away.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Wide Awake Nightmare said:


> I had a huge fear of bears for about a month, then it went away.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

I am now afraid of Izzy.


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

When I woke up this morning, my armpits were kind of smelly..


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

I get aggressive when someone wakes me up, I've been told I've flipped the bird a couple of times, I don't remember of course.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FunkyMonkey said:


> I like to do childish games with my little bro lol ^_^ Last weekend I was pretending to paint his face with a brush. We both knew I was pretending but he still kept asking me to paint different stuff lol  I did get bored after like an hour tho but he wanted to carry on!! :lol


Pretend painting? That's a new one. :>


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

I use to rehabilitate seals and sea lions.


----------



## Chris Is Alive (Aug 30, 2012)

I cry myself to sleep because of all the Chickens that died to day.


----------



## offtheheezay (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm colorblind.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I like pears.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I fell asleep behind my pc last night, woke up with all kinds of skype messages... I'm a dumb xD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I do as I please and if nobody likes it they can go **** themselves! :duck


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a bump on my tongue and it hurtsies.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Im eating a giant bag of doritos I hate doritos


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I have like 714 Livejournal entries spanning across several accounts from 2004-present. I miss Livejournal being relevant. 

bonus fact: I will flip a sh*t if anything were to happen to Livejournal that would cause me to lose everything I wrote.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I love DR Pepper absolutely ****ing love it, why do stores always run out of it! :x


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had a bloody nose in one of my classes in 8th grade. Don't know why my teacher got this girl to go to the bathroom with me to clean my nose. :|


----------



## M4RTIN (Dec 29, 2012)

For a while I had a fear of looking up. I would go outside and if it wasn't cloudy and I looked up I would start to feel scared and like I was going to fall off the earth.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I cant swim.  and I drowned when I was 9 on holiday in Spain :/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have two younger brothers.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Unless I'm in class or talking with someone I literally always have music playing.


----------



## Rainlullaby (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm absolutely terrified of jellyfish.


----------



## morrgie (Feb 6, 2013)

i eat hot sauce on everything


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm absolutely terrified of spiders and most insects :blank


----------



## burlesquefox (Jan 26, 2013)

i absolutely love rainy days, they keep me calm, i don't really like sun, except when i'm on holiday, and hate sunbathing


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

I stay up to 3 or 4 am every night...


----------



## burlesquefox (Jan 26, 2013)

i can't sleep at night


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

burlesquefox said:


> i can't sleep at night


that sucks, I would donate all the hours i oversleep if i could


----------



## burlesquefox (Jan 26, 2013)

KaoJ said:


> that sucks, I would donate all the hours i oversleep if i could


haha thanks  well, it's hard for everybody, i hope it will get better sometime


----------



## shuyaNOBU (Jan 26, 2013)

Before I use a toilet, I always check around the seat to make sure there are no spiders. Every time. Can't help it.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

My nightstand is no nightstand at all, it is a stack of boxes.


----------



## oskie (Oct 9, 2010)

I sleep on a mattress on the floor.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I post way too much on here.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

i think i'm losing my memory just a little bit. just a little bit.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I think I'm really nocturnal.


----------



## Jeffyll and Hyde (Jan 16, 2013)

I try to talk to fast and create word vomit


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm gonna be bald in 5 years :afr


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I can make the sound of one hand clapping.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

The government gave me less than 300 dollars for unclaimed properties.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I talk more English than Dutch :stu


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

I cant grow chest hair... its only like a fuzz thats slightly thicker than the rest of my hair, but it only goes down the middle to my belly button


----------



## eshng (Feb 25, 2013)

I love lurking on forums and reddit :afr


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

When im not home i always have to be cracking my knuckles n fingers because i cant stay still


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have no patience.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Some of my nervous habits are pinching myself on the arm and stroking my phone (a slide screen). I also stroke my arm. I was doing all three of these today at a post-clinical meeting :blank


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I can be loud when I want to.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

I've been trying different hair colors since I was in 6th grade


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I used to live in a valley on the foot of the mountain back in Hawaii. I always had a good view of the sunrise at the peak of the valley and the sunset to the west end. Good times. I wanna be a kid again.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm 4'11.5 the height of the average American ten year old and I still found out how to reach the top shelf without a stool.
The answer is: Climbing.


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

I used to be bad to my woman, I beat her and kept her apart from the things that she loved. Man I was mean, but I'm changing my scene and I'm doing the best that I can.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I sometimes look at the world and my interactions with people a bit like i'm sam beckett from quantum leap! (not that I think I can jump into peoples bodies or something) but more that I can help people get past their problems or personal stumbling blocks and change their lives for the better. I don't really know why I do this, people don't want their problems being solved and their lives interfered with.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I have difficulty trusting people that are too clean, hygienic or perfectly meticulous in their appearance. and really white teeth bother me as much as yellow teeth.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I used to play the violin


----------



## SandWshooter (Mar 7, 2013)

I used to live in northern Kentucky. I'm from Beaumont and have lived in the Houston area for most of my life, but I pretty much spent half of my childhood up in the very northern part of Kentucky


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I went up to the corner store, bought two potato scallops then came home.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm a age chimera, 70% of my body never aged past 7 the rest is stuck at 13-15 years of age forever due to my body making no HGH naturally after age 7 (and none after it was taken off a year of therapy at 16).
This has caused huge issues with how my muscles develop(when they show they are too obvious) as well as certain bones/features being too prominent (ribs/shoulders) and how much I can eat/how my body keeps itself energized.

In other words I am a freak of nature, and I admit it; power to the freaks!


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't like drinking from plastic cups


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Had 2 interview to keep job last year. Your never going to guess what I hav to do again.

Not sure how more depressing work can get


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Got bowling tomorrow night, looking forward to it.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Colhad75 said:


> Got bowling tomorrow night, looking forward to it.


Oh I'm jealous! Good luck!

I miss bowling


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2000 posts, taken me long enough.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

apx24 said:


> I used to play the violin


Was it something you enjoyed? I'd love to learn to play it someday if I had the time and money for it. I hear it's a really difficult instrument to learn though.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I dropped my phone again last night. I think it's a withdrawal symptom from Zoloft. -___-


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I still wish upon stars. I know it doesn't do anything, but it always lifts my mood.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

i know 14 different ways to skin a cat


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

ChampagneYear said:


> Was it something you enjoyed? I'd love to learn to play it someday if I had the time and money for it. I hear it's a really difficult instrument to learn though.


Yeah I did enjoy it, but if I was still learning it I would have appreciated it more and would have put more effort into it.

It's not too difficult tbh, no more difficult than a piano really. Like anything, if you want to do it you'll be good at it.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

I fall far to easily for guys that are very unobtainable -_-


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm so tough I can make a dog go meow. Put it through a band saw, meeeeoooowwww.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I used to think i was an alien


----------



## Stray Goat (Mar 9, 2013)

When it comes to "Thinking like a Man".
My most proud accomplishment is that I like my morning cereal without any milk...

Growing up and having no friends sucks,
Growing up watching Spongebob has ruined me...


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I love the sound of glockenspiels as well as music boxes.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

When I was a kid, I used to play with snails lol
At my grandma's house I would build a playground for them out of leaves and sticks.
I think that's when everyone started to think I was really weird


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The smell of rice crackers makes me dry reach. The taste will have me throwing up.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Spritz11 said:


> I fall far to easily for guys that are very unobtainable -_-


All girls do.

I wear size 13 1/2 shoes.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

The sight of cotton wool on nail makes me cringe and the sound makes me grind my teeth.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

9mm said:


> All girls do.
> 
> I wear size 13 1/2 shoes.


True. Not all, but most.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I enjoy eating roasted seaweed.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> I enjoy eating roasted seaweed.


I thought that was something illegal for a minute.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I gotta pee, but the bed is comfy and a cat is pinning me down


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Currently,
I have slicked back hair,
I apparently look like a white Marko Zaror (though not as hench),
Im listening to Sum 41's All Killer No Filler album,
Im a huge horror fan,
And i love driving..


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

I have never had a job I liked and I think peanut butter pull pork sandwiches are delicious !


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

at the moment I can't sleep for longer than about 4 or 5 hours without waking up.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

januarygirl said:


> I would build a playground for them out of leaves and sticks.


I built leaf/stick houses for lizards as a kid, which is quite similar.
I also used to collect snails at my grandma's place just to see how many I could find.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I can't roll my R's.
I want to drain Loch Ness just to find out if the Loch Ness Monster is real or not.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I chew my Jello because I'm always afraid that I will choke on it.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I break wind everytime I smoke. this makes the prospect of smoking socially slightly awkward.


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

I hate tomatoes but love ketchup.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If you ever cross me I'll write you off forever and not look back.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I still sleep with a stuffed animal I got as a kiddo. Yep, I am 26.


----------



## KrustyBroccoli (Apr 19, 2013)

i had a hysterectomy when i was 37, a breast reduction 4 months after that where they took two pounds off each one, and a year later, January 2013 i had my tonsils,.adenoids out, turbinates trimmed,.septum straightened and my breasts evened out.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

missamanda said:


> I still sleep with a stuffed animal I got as a kiddo. Yep, I am 26.


Does it still have it's eyes? My wombat lost one of its eyes, bless. Not sure where it is anymore, RIP, NEVA4GET.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Does it still have it's eyes? My wombat lost one of its eyes, bless. Not sure where it is anymore, RIP, NEVA4GET.


Eyes = good to go. Nose = holding on for dear life. And you lost him!?!?! He's lost somewhere crying because you no love him anymore. :b


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

I own 24 tarantulas and i want to be a horse. I act like a idiot so no one expects anything from me although im probably average intelligence.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have banned two mods from me on separate sites. :evil


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I have ten guitars and a half-stack. I haven't played guitar for more than a few minutes at a time for the past year or so.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

I can't stand the noise of polystyrene/styrofoam when you rub it or just touch it


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I have terrible acne on my back and shoulders.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I got bit by a non-venomous(thank god) wild snake the other day.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I can play that song from The Jerk on ukulele. The trumpet part, not really. There's never a trumpet that magically appears when I do it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm listening to music and trying to wake up.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Whenever I'm at someone else's house i tend to lick their toilet brush.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I have imaginary friends. There's a constant story going on in my head, but I'm not in it. It's just these imaginary people, and I work bits and pieces of stuff I see and experience into the story. They've absorbed the best parts of the personalities of everything I like. I like them more than the people in my life now... To the point where if I died tomorrow, I would miss them more than I'd miss my friends and family. These manifestations of neurons firing off in my brain.

I've been doing this with the same imaginary friend since I was ten or eleven. I'm nearly twenty-one now. I've been doing it subconsciously for so long I don't even realize I'm doing it... It's just recently that I realized, hey, this might not be quite normal.

...You can call me crazy, I don't mind lol.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I cut my own hair sometimes.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I had a siezure while I was sleeping last week. I was awake for about 30 seconds during it.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Rabbits creep me out.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Even though I always pretend I dislike getting compliments, I actually like getting compliments. I am pretty positive this highly confuses people. But then, I have more qualities that highly confuse people, so they will probably not be bothered too much.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

At midnight i get the urge to get naked and dance to Hyuna - Bubble Pop.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

I am the worst (or best) procrastinator EVER.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

dontwaitupforme said:


> My real name is Lana :teeth il probably delete this later.


Mwaha, now I've quoted this so it can never ever be deleted. Are you worried someone might use this precious information in order to do something extremely evil?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

You little hell raiser!


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

One time I found a pair of ladies' underwear at the park, so I picked them up with a stick and put them in a postal box.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

mfd said:


> One time I found a pair of ladies' underwear at the park, so I picked them up with a stick and put them in a postal box.


 I'll remember that one 

---------

My favourite things to do when it's dark and rainy is stay at home or go round a friend's house and watch scary movies, play horror games and watch CreepyPasta vids.. Like today! :b


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

mfd said:


> One time I found a pair of ladies' underwear at the park, so I picked them up with a stick and put them in a postal box.


I would've kept them.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ourwater said:


> I had a siezure while I was sleeping last week. I was awake for about 30 seconds during it.


Oh my goodness! I'm glad you're okay. :squeeze


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

I can throw crazily hard.


----------



## Ki99 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm 40% crazy and 60% water


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

The title of my book should be: People I Want to Love Tenderly. Pick up a copy and you might see your name on there. Ja mang.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I like Tango dancing.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

The Wicker Man ( the original from 1973 ) and Fight Club are my favorite movies.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I usually wear gray or black socks. I never stuff them in people´s postal boxes.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm hooked on ice coffee, (cheap at McD's during the summer)


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

I think snakes and spiders are really cute


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I like dedicating songs to inanimate objects and events. Mainly it's love songs for food I want to eat. Like I find a song on Youtube and look at the food. It's a ritual, okay.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

When I get stressed/nervous, I finger knit my earphones. :sus


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't these obsessive thoughts out of my head. .____.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I can't wait to see the new Simon Pegg movie no matter how ridiculous it looks. Love him.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I sometimes get the urge to yell something really random when I'm in public just because I find it funny to imagine what people's reactions would be like.


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

I like to see dead animals but human blood freaks me out. No, I don't kill the animals, just road kill and chickens my dogs catch.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

I just came back from Dublin, Ireland today from holiday by myself.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I can control the rate of my heart beat. I can also cause it to do one single larger beat that is visible to others.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I can flip my eye lids inside out  Yep awsome talent


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

^ well wow...but how does that even looks like? 0.0'

i dress only black and gray colors for like more than month now


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My heart rate is abnormally fast.


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

My Mp3 player almost solely consists of game soundtracks :sus


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

derpresion said:


> ^ well wow...but how does that even looks like? 0.0'
> 
> i dress only black and gray colors for like more than month now


im too tired to take a pic but lemme google it lol. 









It only lasts like 20 seconds then they flip back down  And then it only lasts like 10 seconds then 5 then like 3 xD. So yeah u cant do it much  
it looks hot tho rite


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> im too tired to take a pic but lemme google it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

lol monkey, thats something i deff dont wanna see another time :no


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I hold my pee in before bed instead of going beforehand


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

I get ice cream _just_ for the cone


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FunkyMonkey said:


> im too tired to take a pic but lemme google it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh. I remember a few people who used to do this when I was in elementary school.  Creeped me out.

I will be going to my third wedding on August 31 for my cousin.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I hate taxi drivers


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I hate ****s female and male. Seriously, I'd like to beat them with a tack hammer.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I like archeology


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I chopped down a mini tree with a pick axe the other day. Power!


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

I talk in "voices" rather than my own voice more often than not.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am an anxious depressive who should have died at birth.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

I listen to music everyday.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Sometimes I feel like I'm in a maze with no exits. Each path I choose leads to a large, brick wall.


----------



## NiteOwl (Jun 1, 2013)

When I was a really little I got hit in the face with a shovel. It wasn't bad really just enough to make your eyes tear up. I was like ouch! My friend said "Soooorryyyy" in that super annoying I'm an evil ***** and I'm not actually sorry, but I'll say it if you're going to whine about it, sort of way. So I slammed a hoe into her face.... ahh good times


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I want to explore La Sagrada Familia.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I have just finished reading The Lord of the Rings for the 98th time.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

I would like to explore my sexuality..


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I've been craving kiwi.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Started going to a tanning salon. I really need the self esteem boost, and it's really been helping, it sort of forces me to leave my apartment, but I sometimes feel embarrassed about it.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I know quite a bit of people with "J" names.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm in dire need of treating myself. Being depressed and stressed for the past few months has deprived me of this life necessity.






I think I'll paint my nails. Red tips.


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

I put ranch on all my food. Except breakfast.


----------



## denverxelise (May 14, 2013)

I have red hair, but I dye it black and everyone thinks it's my natural colour because my eyes are not blue and my eyebrows are not ginger.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

As a child, I used to cry over spilled milk. Literally.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Every weekend since Memorial Day has been a mess - I know it is a chance for me to get my house cleaned, but I have yet to go to the beach this year!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I have this vein on top of my forearm that is shaped like the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm extremely ticklish


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I like getting my make-up done for free at the mall.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

TryingMara said:


> I like getting my make-up done for free at the mall.


me too


----------



## avocado95 (May 28, 2013)

I can make my pinky toe on my left foot wiggle by itself.


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

I should be doing my homework right now.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

denverxelise said:


> I have red hair, but I dye it black and everyone thinks it's my natural colour because my eyes are not blue and my eyebrows are not ginger.


I have naturally black hair, but I lost it at 13 due to Trichotillomania, and have red wigs and everyone thinks it's my natural color because I'm pale. I have warm golden brown eyes.

Depending on what I want I alternate between black and red. I don't like brown hair on me.

I'm half Cherokee and half Irish. I got the Irish skin (though after I burn I tan, I rarely peel) but the Cherokee body type. I have an Irish nose on a generally Cherokee face shape (deepset eyes, high cheekbones, somewhat rounder than a true oval, but not quite round enough to be considered round.)


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I have social anxiety.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm no good at the word association game. Almost everytime it's like my brain skips or veils a step. 
input -> blank -> reasoning center kicks in
Moving some part of my body arrythmically to great music is nearly compulsory.
When I get nervous I start tapping with my feet/fingers.
While listening to songs lyrics are tertiary to me. Sad but true.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A few years ago, I used to think heels were like one of the most silliest things a woman could wear. Now, I think they're the sexiest thing ever. How does that happen? :um


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
OH! im double jointed in all my fingers  Except not rly my little ones.
(I can move the top part of all my fingers and keep the rest of my finger completely straight) 

Also the thing I mostly say to my dog. "I yub u (babeeee)" [dont always say babe tho] xD which is baby language for "I love u (babeeee)"  ^_^
mwaha pro baby talker rite here! :yes


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

I've always wanted to correspond with someone through handwritten letters. Too bad my penmanship is terrible.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I adore Paul Bettany.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I secretly long for death


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

I hate shoes. I have weird feet - flat, wide and my toes are square (like in Roald Dahl's The Witches.) I've NEVER found a pair that don't feel like torture devices.


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

I have fear of swirls.


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

I have no patience unless I'm waiting to get the right shot for a picture.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I have a guitar that I never used.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The joints on my big toes are dark grey and sometimes greyish purple.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I've seen The Shining about 25 times


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

my life is about nothing


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I am an alcoholic


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I enjoy looking at gory stuff.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I can remember a lot of minute details of things, from social interactions, of myself, of others. I guess it makes up for my poor social confidence which allows me to be observant. It can be annoying because I can pull up any negative memory and replay it.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I wish I could get in a fist fight every day. I don't feel getting punched in the face particularly hurts(the swelling afterwards yes but I can deal) and I need a rage release.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm incredibly jealous.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I despise the feel and smell of newspaper. I shiver just at the thought of it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

My nipples are hard right now.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I shiver at the thought of eating raw meat (lobster, steak, you name it).


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Whenever I see an emery board or someone filing their nails with one, it gives me the chills.


----------



## MelissaR (Jun 13, 2013)

I sleep talk and walk! :/


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

The facial expressions animals make cracks me up.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Garnet is my favorite gemstone.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a freezer full of Haggan Das ice creams...
I'm just not been in the mood to eat it this week...:?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

one of my pomeranian's nicknames is guten dog. my sister and i are bad people who like puns. so when we found out the origin of the breed was in germany, there was no turning back.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I always tear/cut foods into smaller pieces when I don't actually need to. I mean things that I could easily just bite into, like muffins, apples, and even pizza slices. It's a habit that started yeas ago when I had braces. My mouth was almost always sore, and I found it less painful to eat that way. I had braces for about 6 years, so I guess that's why it just kind of turned into a permanent habit. I feel like I should stop...but I've been eating that way for so long that it feels unnatural whenever I try to eat things the proper way. :stu

tl;dr I eat like a weirdo


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

au Lait said:


> I always tear/cut foods into smaller pieces when I don't actually need to. I mean things that I could easily just bite into, like muffins, apples, and even pizza slices. It's a habit that started yeas ago when I had braces. My mouth was almost always sore, and I found it less painful to eat that way. I had braces for about 6 years, so I guess that's why it just kind of turned into a permanent habit. I feel like I should stop...but I've been eating that way for so long that it feels unnatural whenever I try to eat things the proper way. :stu
> 
> tl;dr I eat like a weirdo


There's nothing wrong with that  I eat pizza with a fork lol.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm really random?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

When I ate sandwiches as a kid, I had a habit of disseminating them and eating the components piece by piece. I think I ate the bread first, then non-meat parts, then meat. I don't do that anymore as the only sandwiches I eat nowadays are nut butter sandwiches.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I am obsessed with the Bad Girls Club, watched almost every season.


----------



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm the height of a average man...
I like brownies....
I like hugs....anyone want a hug?


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

I hate children


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have two younger brothers and two adopted sisters.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Right before I started college in 2011, my mom found a cow ant in our backyard and put it in a jar. It's the first one I've ever seen around here. They're called cow ants because they're deadly enough to kill a cow. They look like this.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I love big cities.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I can barely keep my eyes open.
zzzz 3:30 am lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had a plantar wart that I had to get frozen off like back in 2008. I almost had to undergo surgery to get it removed.

----------------------------------

When I was little, I rode in the back of my parents' truck quite a few times. Not like in the back inside of the truck but on the outside. I lived dangerously. :um


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm 25% Japanese
I didn't like the latest season of Arrested Development
I'm a fan of Mark Lawrence
I watch a lot of Netflix


----------



## TenEyck (Mar 11, 2013)

I love My little pony friendship is magic .... and im a 21y/o dude


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I made out with my hand last night.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I like picking at sores. In fact, I went outside a week ago and got bit by a bunch of mosquitoes. I kept picking at my sores. :3


----------



## elusivecargo (Jun 17, 2012)

I love the Big Bang Theory, I can relate to Sheldon.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I had the hugest collection of Yugioh cards when I was younger.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm funny, and so is this rhyme.

**** your ****, refrigerator.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

When I was 9 I saw a girl in my class arguing with her sister when I was walking to school, when I turned to look where I was going, I hit my head on a lamppost.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I am an alcoholic


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm scared of roaches. I kind of stepped on one barefoot like a couple of months ago. It made me jumpy. Good think I didn't get roach guts on my foot. :S


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm allergic to caffeine.


----------



## elusivecargo (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm at least forty pounds over weight, and it's all in my stomach.


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

I want to write a erotica someday.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I hate weeds, but love weed.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I was reading about white onions this morning and then i accidentally bought some this evening, they where delicious.

I think the hipster is the first real symptom of the beginning of the end of history.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

In summer 2011, I remember going to a local restaurant up here to order some food. There was this guy that was waiting to give me my food. It was loud in there. He asked me something and I said, "Yes m'am." *giggles* I meant to call him sir! =D Looking back on it, it's so hilarious. My SA got the best of me. :bah

I guess that's not really a fact. More of a story. ^_^ lol


----------



## poppy12 (Jun 20, 2013)

i'm afraid of cotton balls...


----------



## Kat274 (Jun 26, 2013)

I love guys who 
1.wear braces/retainer 
2.have freckles 
3.wear glasses 
4.are really smart. 
The first three are not essential but I do think it makes a guy look hot. He has to be smart or else I will feel like I'm talking to a wall. 
My friends think I'm weird for it and to be honest so does my boyfriend. Lol


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

When I'm shopping, I always visit the garden section.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I love cheap mexican food more than anything else.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I have so many friends online yet none in real life : (


----------



## BlueBerryKiss19 (Jun 14, 2013)

I practice contortion.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I used to eat my boogers when I was like five years old. >.>

-----------------------------

I had to go to summer school in 8th grade because I had a horrible teacher that didn't know how to teach. I put hand sanitizer in his drink. But he didn't drink it. He asked the class who put it in there. I didn't say anything obviously. Ha, he deserved it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Loud noises upset my stomach. I think I'm sensitive to sound. 

------------------------

I'm jumpy like a cat. =(>_<)=


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I really enjoy being cold. I sleep in a wife beater with the window open during winters and frequently take cold showers. I think it has made me immune to getting sick as i haven't gotten a cold in 2+ years.


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Logan X said:


> I once sat at a subway station for 3 hours and begged money...just to see if there we still some good people in the world.
> I dream of travelling the world.


Legendary..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm not allergic to anything. \(^_^)/


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I've never been able to try hummus.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Veracity said:


> I've never been able to try hummus.












Oh how I love Hummus!

I hate cooked carrots, I like them in their original state.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I love math.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm not allergic to anything. \(^_^)/


Really?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm allergic to a few things, it sucks.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Buerhle said:


> Really?


Yep. At least that's one thing I have good luck with. :b...It just sucks that people who are allergic to stuff don't know it until they have an allergic reaction.

-------------------------

When I was six years old, I skinned my right knee across our deck. It was the worst pain I've ever been through. It left a horrible sore and pus was coming out of it. I remember there was a hole in my knee. I put a band-aid on it myself because my mom wouldn't come see what was wrong when I was crying to her about it. O_O Everytime I walk up stairs or bend it, it kind of hurts. I get this popping feeling in it or something. I guess it doesn't really hurt. It just feels uncomfortable.


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

afdjaljf;lsjfliajoiuj43f;oirjioheg;oiwhgtr;oie4thyo34u8540p8u5t32phyfr4yhgr4y5g480yug5u4rth28yt42y423y54t24y5t24rho;rg

Can't get more random than that.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

In first grade when I actually had friends, me and my other friend both got poison ivy and we had to wear cream on our faces while we were at school. :lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I like Bacon


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Superdaligorgeous!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've been craving smoothies a lot lately.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Im naturally a guarded person and find it very hard to open up to others. This isnt a problem with who they are.. Its just how warped ive become because of a lot of things that have happened in the past. I hate it but i also like to think of it as a blessing in disguise.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

O yeah like shelbster im not alergic to anything either ^_^


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FunkyMonkey said:


> O yeah like shelbster im not alergic to anything either ^_^


:high5

---------------------------------

I walk around the house barefoot all of the time.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I still like to catch fireflies sometimes even though I'm probablly too old for it now.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A long time ago when I was out in the ocean, a stingray went right by me. :3


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

I lost one of my front teeth in an accident at the age of 2, so I have a 'hole' in my smile in all my childhood photos


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I love rain.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

One of my friends in second-fourth grade was Puerto Rican.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I used to sleepwalk all the time as a child.


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

I can vibrate my eyes


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I was once the proud owner of a frog named Augie, RIP little dude.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

People think I'm more patient than I am.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm only an inch shorter than my mommy. She's 5'2" and my dad is like 6'4".


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I -technically- could be considered to have two birthdays, since I was born at midnight.

My birthday(s) are June 15th/16th. The 15th was father's day, and the 16th(the day we celebrate it on) is my mother's birthday too.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Dusk is my favorite time of day.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

My birthday is on thursday


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm worth 2 0000000000000000000000 american dollars.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Batman is my favorite superhero xD


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

My favorite season is fall <3


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

I can moonwalk.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I stayed up until after 6 a.m. a few days ago. I haven't stayed up that late since four years ago. O_O


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I've been captured by the Taliban.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

sometimes when i'm hungry i go for hours without eating. because for some reason it's kind of comfortable to be hungry.


----------



## LolaEliot (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm single.
I hate my life.
I want to move to Paris.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm single
I hate my life
I want to move to my closet


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm single.
I hate my life.
I want to live in a cave. :cry


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

im moonshining


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm single, I'm okay with it.
I also dislike my life.
As time goes on, I get more unoriginal, slowly turning into a rip-off brand like versage or dolce&banana.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

When I go to the shopping centre, and enter an area with bright lights, I wear my sunglasses; I find it helps to ease the strain on my eyes


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I tend to carry around a sketchbook everywhere I go


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

_Der Prozess_ is greatly important to me.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I've got issues :'D


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

My career has slowed down a bit lately.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can count to ten forwards and backwards!


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

The most action I've had in a while was being groped by creepy uncles.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My mom almost named me Emily but decided to let my sister choose my name and she picked Shelby.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Whenever I am walking up steps, I walk on my toes.


----------



## Bored1993 (Aug 3, 2013)

i was born at 8:28 AM


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I have a fear of corduroy.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm so scared of mosquitos.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

1am is my favorite time of day.


----------



## Ukulele (Aug 4, 2013)

My fingers have been tingling for an hour.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love bugs and love learning about them.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Years ago, when I was thirteen, I spent all night with my then friends riding the train here in Chicago all night. When I finally got home at 7-8am my father wanted to know why I got home so late... I told him "What do you mean late? It's early! "


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

in my junior year of high school, i kind of farted in the cafeteria during lunch. it was more o a whimper of a fart. it was nothing extravagant, but still detectable enough to be recognized as a fart as it was heard by some girl on the table behind me. she asked who farted. luckily for me, my friend who had a broken leg and wasn't using his crutches was walking behind me as a farted. and he told the girl it was just the sound of the sole of his shoe dragging on the floor. the end.

that's a beautiful thing to do as a good person. this memory came up out of nowhere a few weeks ago and i've been thinking about it every now and then. i'm just mad i can't remember his name. but yeah, that's the story of how i got away with farting.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

xD uhh.. I'm into flirty conversations


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i was drunk when i took my profile pic...


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I used to own a parakeet with an inappropriate name.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Im wearing my new onesie atm ^_^


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

check status


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Im wearing my new onesie atm ^_^


Which one?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Which one?


This one ^_^ (england flags) xD


----------



## eff7 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm left handed


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FunkyMonkey said:


> This one ^_^ (england flags) xD


Haha, I bet it looked awesome. \(^_^)/



eff7 said:


> I'm left handed


I'm left-handed, too. I'm a complete lefty.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

eff7 said:


> I'm left handed





shelbster18 said:


> I'm left-handed, too. I'm a complete lefty.


It was Left Handers Day just a couple of days ago, August 13. http://www.lefthandersday.com/

I can write better with my right foot than I can with my left hand.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I am a potato.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a love-hate relationship with people~


----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)

I carry a pen and notebook wherever I go so I can jot down new story ideas.


----------



## Emsytraut (Aug 17, 2013)

I collect pencils and have over 1,000


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CharmedOne said:


> It was Left Handers Day just a couple of days ago, August 13. http://www.lefthandersday.com/
> 
> I can write better with my right foot than I can with my left hand.


Ah, yes.  I like how there's a day for left handers. You can write better with your right foot than your left hand?  That's pretty cool. I had to write with my foot for this thing we were doing in one of my classes in 12th grade.  It was kind of fun.



SupaDupaFly said:


> I am a potato.


That's lovely. :'D Can I eat you? lol :teeth

-----------------------------------

I'm going to look for job applications tomorrow. I'm leaving at like 8:30 a.m., since it won't be as busy everywhere. I hope I have some luck with this.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm incapable of crossing my eyes.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> This one ^_^ (england flags) xD


Awesome sauce! I really wanna get a onsie. One of those Japanese animal ones:


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

shyguy1990 said:


> Awesome sauce! I really wanna get a onsie. One of those Japanese animal ones:


Ahhhhh their not called onesies their KIGURUMI ^_^ I have 2 or 3 of them  A kangaroo one a Hampster one and ermmm oh yeah pikachu  I prefer normal onesies tho :yes

U SHOULD TOTALLY GET ONE!!! xD 
This is the newiest addition to my collection  mwaha I sound so intelligent sayin that sentence  (this isnt a pic of me btw)


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Ahhhhh their not called onesies their KIGURUMI ^_^ I have 2 or 3 of them  A kangaroo one a Hampster one and ermmm oh yeah pikachu  I prefer normal onesies tho :yes
> 
> U SHOULD TOTALLY GET ONE!!! xD
> This is the newiest addition to my collection  mwaha I sound so intelligent sayin that sentence  (this isnt a pic of me btw)


I should get one! I haven't had one since 1998, good times.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I like Doctor Who so much I got a Doctor Who license plate for my front vanity plate on my car.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> That's lovely. :'D Can I eat you? lol :teeth


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I was born on the same date Fox officially began the first season of The Simpsons aside from the pilot episode. So logically I will die the same day The Simpsons finally end.

I think that's the only fun trivia I have. Everything else I say is just me being narcissistic like I always am.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

SupaDupaFly said:


>


lmao 8)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

shyguy1990 said:


> I like Doctor Who so much I got a Doctor Who license plate for my front vanity plate on my car.


Awesome. I must get one.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I got so angry a couple of weeks ago that I squeezed an empty soda can. My mom just had it sitting in the kitchen and I couldn't help but do it. One time, I got so angry and broke my pencil in half. And another time, I broke a mechanical pencil and somehow, the pencil slid across the palm of my hand and cut the skin open. It was just a small piece of skin but it still hurt. >_>


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm a mad scientist.
I get sick easily.


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

i watched 44 episodes of a tv show in the last 4 days.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

If people's profiles don't say what age they are and their post number is somewhere 15-50 ish, I assume that to be their age.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

When I'm tired, I'm unable to concentrate enough to watch a movie, but I can still concentrate enough to read :blank


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

my favorite food is milksteak


----------



## AussieGuy (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm 27, male and straight.

My most recent favourite song was Miley Cyrus - We Can't Stop... until I found this.

*facepalm*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

AussieGuy said:


> I'm 27, male and straight.
> 
> My most recent favourite song was Miley Cyrus - We Can't Stop... until I found this.
> 
> *facepalm*


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I just made a chainmail dice bag...










It can hold a lot more than the 3 sets of dice that we have in it. Probably at least six or seven sets.


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

Sometimes when i'm bored i will make videos of myself lip-singing to songs such as White and Nerdy while wearing a cap sideways, sunglasses, and sometimes a drawn on mustache and goatee....


----------



## bandgeek1266 (Sep 1, 2013)

I play Jazz Clarinet and me and my oldest sister are 21 years apart


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I read a lot of books originally intended for children, school stories or pony books. Mostly very old, written before WWII or in the 1950s/60s.


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

I used to dress up frogs in Barbie Kelly clothes when i was little


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

i'm a feisty chick!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Back when I used to go to church, I would put money for the church in my bra because I never had a pocketbook and didn't want to use one for some reason. :teeth I would always go straight to Sunday school class when no one was in there and just wait until it started. So, I took it out when no one saw of course. lolz


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I make cat costumes as one of my hobbies.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Holy ****! That's pretty ****ed up, man. I mean I don't give a **** about anything but all those cat lovers out there will be OOOOHHH! Costumes FOR cats! Forget about what I said.


I just love the musical. :stu I'm allergic to real cats.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Oh, so you DON'T kill kitties and take their skin. Phew!


That would be more authentic.....


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

I should be sleeping right now.

I bellydance.

I'm left handed.

I love vanilla icecream and cornflakes together.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

When I was six years old, me and my family went to Holden Beach in North Carolina for the first time and one day, I went up to the beach all by myself. I literally walked there somehow. It was over a mile away to get there from the beach house we were at because it wasn't right on the beach. It was probably a good two miles. I don't see how it's possible for someone at that age to wander off without getting into any danger. I think my uncle was the one that got onto me about it when I got up to the beach.  I found them when I got at the beach. He told my grandmother about me going up there by myself and she yelled at me and spanked me for it.

Another time, I went over to my neighbor's house next door. I actually went inside and this old woman was there and talked to me. 

I guess I was one of those kids that just liked to wander off a lot. :lol


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

People always tell me I look really young. When I was 18 this 12 year old thought I was her age.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

When I was 11 I tried to steal my neighbors cat lol, it was under my window so I got a basket and some sort of rope I don't remember and I lowered the basket to the cat so that it would get in. I didn't notice that she was watching me from the window until it was too late, she was so angry.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> When I was 11 I tried to steal my neighbors cat lol, it was under my window so I got a basket and some sort of rope I don't remember and I lowered the basket to the cat so that it would get in. I didn't notice that she was watching me from the window until it was too late, she was so angry.


Awww. lol :b That's so funny, though. :haha

--------------------

The first and only time my mom ever got a cat for us, we named him Nemo and he was a tabby cat.  We only had him from like June 2004 until May 2005 until some animal or something killed him. :/ I guess that's why we don't get cats anymore and because my mom doesn't want them in the house. I have a family full of cat haters. :no Best not to have them here, though.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Cell from DBZ used to scare me when I was younger, my sister and I had a bunk bed so for fun we would put sheets around it and pretend it was a club house one night something was hanging from the top bunk and I swore it was him. I ran out of the room and hid in the kitchen by the side of the refrigerator, my father found me two hours later.

I once cried when my mother mixed up my chicken pot pie, I'm a very careful eater. I separate this, put that there, I organize my plate lol. So when she did that it just pissed me off.


----------



## AlwaysPissedOffCrew (Sep 4, 2013)

I am worthless and I should never have been born.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

5'3 :'p


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I think guys younger than me are hot (as young as 20).
I only date white guys.
I eat salads without dressing.
I have OCD right before I go to bed.
I have braces at 25 right now.
I was engaged for a year.

Uh... Lots more will think later.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i'm annoying and no one likes me because i have strong opinions and talk too much.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

I can't whistle..
I feel like I don't have an identity.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

I hate swimming. I learned to swim when I was 12 already....


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I hate swimming too, except in winter.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't like shaking hands with people. 

Who the heck invented this custom..


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

MidnightBlu said:


> I eat salads without dressing..


You eat salads when you're naked? :troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate mornings...


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I blank out when people ask me questions about myself sometimes.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm going to a vintage fair nxt weekend, vintage tearoom, makeup, clothing etc, I will love it!


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I don't like not wearing socks? lol


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm allergic to several families of trees (that are unfortunately very prevalent where I live), grasses, weeds, and dust. However, I have no food or pet allergies.

All verified by skin testing at the allergist :/


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

CoastalSprite said:


> I don't like shaking hands with people.
> 
> Who the heck invented this custom..


I don't like it either.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm sick with a fever even though it's still summer s:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have two brothers and two adopted sisters.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I like to deliberately do things which are said to cause bad luck (eg. walking under ladders, stepping on pavement cracks etc) purely to piss off superstitious people..


----------



## belle102 (Jul 7, 2013)

I get excited about reading a new book.
My guilty pleasure is watching goosebumps and eating lots of carbs and sugar.
Im a hopeless romantic.


----------



## alotofnotalk (Sep 17, 2013)

i feel like i walk on autopilot the moment i put a foot out of my home:sus


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

belle102 said:


> I get excited about reading a new book.
> My guilty pleasure is watching goosebumps and eating lots of carbs and sugar.
> Im a hopeless romantic.


Goosebumps is god-tier. :yes


----------



## Damiennn (Sep 5, 2013)

The toes next to my big toes are longer than my big toes. 
I just learned to whistle loud with my fingers.
I prefer water over all other beverages.


----------



## BreezyBre (Sep 4, 2013)

I cut my middle finger of my left hand on a band saw during woodshop in middle school, and I can't snap with that hand..


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I am robot


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Dave!

Dave is a good name. I like people named Dave. Davey is a quality nickname as well.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

I think cakes are overrated. Pies is where it's at.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Radical But Legal said:


> I think cakes are overrated. Pies is where it's at.


:boogie


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I haven't had pie since I was five, and it was from McDonalds. I hated it and haven't tried pie since, except for pot pies. Now I think I'd probably like them, but random fact #2 is when I don't eat a food for a long time, I don't have any inclination to eat it anymore. You can put a delicious-smelling piece of pecan pie in front of me and I wouldn't eat it, even if I was hungry :blank


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I have 8 dogs and two cats.


----------



## Abedsgirl01 (Jan 20, 2013)

I love the college footballs.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I'm super competitive, it's so bad that even I hate it. I just cannot accept defeat.

I'm obsessed with Chocolate Chip Cookies.

I have Supermarket rage.


----------



## Mania (Sep 17, 2013)

I absolutely despise the use of acid on the overwhelming majority on people.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

That 90s kid poll reminds me when I had those light up sneakers when I was a kid. Honestly can't remember the specific age. I was on the bus with my mom and sisters and there were these two teenagers in front of me. There were like "Oooh those are those light up shoes, dude!" And they kept laughing while they were talking. I was confused, but now that I'm older I know now that they were probably high. The end.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

cosmicslop said:


> That 90s kid poll reminds me when I had those light up sneakers when I was a kid. Honestly can't remember the specific age. I was on the bus with my mom and sisters and there were these two teenagers in front of me. There were like "Oooh those are those light up shoes, dude!" And they kept laughing while they were talking. I was confused, but now that I'm older I know now that they were probably high. The end.


YES! I remember them too! I had a few pairs of those shoes and felt like such a badass walking around with lights flickering at my heels  The bad thing is that those lights would die really quickly, so I'd be left with some simple sneakers with no lights. I want this trend to make a comeback.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i once masturbated to a picture of myself. i mean that was a looooooooong time ago. but still. HAHAH beginning of puberty. SO WEIRD


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I hate bacon


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Noll said:


> i once masturbated to a picture of myself. i mean that was a looooooooong time ago. but still. HAHAH beginning of puberty. SO WEIRD











WutIsDis! loool I never heard of any1 doin that b4 xD -finds picture of me- lolol jk



Kalliber said:


> I hate bacon


me2 (never tried it tho lol) :afr IT SMELLS SO NIIIICE THO :yes im scared to try it :/ lol

Anywaaay something random about me hmmm everytime I go to toilet to pee I make the letter S and then I turn it into an 8 then I keep doing it till I stop 
\(^_^)/


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Chill, I do that with pictures of you too, man. It's totally normal.
> 
> Plays some sweet metal though :wtf
> 
> Me? I'm planning to stop eating. Just to look unhealthy. Cuz I'm nuts!


*snaP* for me it taste like rubber tired lol


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

FunkyMonkey said:


> WutIsDis! loool I never heard of any1 doin that b4 xD -finds picture of me- lolol jk


hahah i dunno xD those were desperate times. once i painted a picture in paint and masturbated to that. SO EMBARRASSING.


likeaspacemonkey said:


> Chill, I do that with pictures of you too, man. It's totally normal.


haha oh... i'm flattered to say the least.


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

I wave at animals whenever I ride my bike around, eheh.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

rikkie said:


> I wave at animals whenever I ride my bike around, eheh.


Ahaha ^_^ I don't have a bike, but I wave at animals when no one's around. Babies too, but only when their parents aren't looking


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a mountain bike, but would like a chopper style bike where the handle bars are longer & easier for me to reach.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I am absolutely horrible at reading script and cursive. I have a tiny, special anxiety when I come across writing done in cursive.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I look 25ish from my front view and 15 from my side profile.


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale (Sep 12, 2013)

I cannot and will not eat mushrooms.

My friend peed in my bed once because I made her laugh too hard 

I always carry a $2 bill in my wallet for good luck.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

AllHailSunnyvale said:


> I always carry a $2 bill in my wallet for good luck.


Me too!


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

8in


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale (Sep 12, 2013)

rdrr said:


> Me too!


 Oh cool!  I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't just spend it. I was starting to think I was weird for holding onto it


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

I didn't start to masterbate until I was about 20. I feel weird that i started so late. Can anyone else relate?


----------



## shange (Oct 3, 2013)

I've lived my whole life without an idea of who I am as a person.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

idiopathic thrombocytopaenic purpura
at the core of my body - destroying my own blood cells automatically

secondary to that
tonic clonic epilepsy (the most severe type)
and superficial siderosis
causing bleeding on the surface of the brain
due to the blood problems

I never post this
because I don't want this to be an excuse for anything

I'm fine


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

i am mexican O_O


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Frostbite said:


> 8in


Ha!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have moved twice in the last year.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm obsessed with learning new languages. I am working on becoming fluent in Spanish, French, and Italian. I even took a Japanese class once. I found the language itself very difficult to learn. On the plus side, I learned how to make origami and sushi. Another fun fact: my Japanese teacher always referred to me as Christina Aguilera and sang bits of Genie in a Bottle to me on several occasions. Lol


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

If i laugh, or cough too much i get hiccups


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I hate bananas.


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

I find airplane turbulence exhilarating.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't think baby seals are that cute.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

My butt hurts


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I know more than one language


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I love peanutbutter.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I dislike urinating dark yellow so I consistently drink a lot of water through out the day. My bedside is filled with cups and water bottles.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I enjoy chipmunk-ified music.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

One Lonely Visitor said:


> I have no dental fillings


Wow.

I can't even count how many I have.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I had two extra teeth in the roof of my mouth until I was 16.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

I love pineapple pizza.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I love feminism


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I confuse the colours blue and green


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm sick with fever atm


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Emma91 said:


> I love pineapple pizza.


Hell yeah! Pineapple pizza is the best! Some people are grossed out by it for whatever reason, but pineapple on a pizza is just perfection. Always my go to pizza.


----------



## MrSokols (Oct 13, 2013)

i am eating an apple. apples are good)


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

I often have dreams/daydreams/fantasies about being the only person left on this planet. True story.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I want to teleport to scotland


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

infamous93 said:


> I dislike urinating dark yellow so I consistently drink a lot of water through out the day. My bedside is filled with cups and water bottles.


bringing malodrax into action since 93

ot:
i'm a dog and cat person 50/50


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

ksatria said:


> bringing malodrax into action since 92
> 
> ot:
> i'm a dog and cat person 50/50


I was born on the same year as u lmfao, damn dude I thought you knew me better than that ;_;


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

infamous93 said:


> I was born on the same year as u lmfao, damn dude I thought you knew me better than that ;_;


earth day brah.

my bad...

lulz


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

I am multifaceted.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I love bread.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

I did "Endless Shrimp" at Red Lobster this year and plan to do it again next year. Haha.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I am gettho


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2012)

My headphones just ear raped me. :sus


----------



## Yog369 (Oct 26, 2012)

I am obsessed with cars. I used to draw cars but haven't done so in the past 3 years


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I used to draw anime characters when i was 15.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Tokztero said:


> I love beard.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

I used to eat chapstick and lip gloss when I was a kid.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

cosmicslop said:


> Fixed it for you.


Not funny. :steam


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Tokztero said:


> Not funny. :steam


Everyone needs to love beards.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

When I was in preschool I broke down crying because I accidentally used a marker stamp as an actual marker to colour something and another kid asked why I was doing that. Of course no one cared but I thought the teacher would get mad and yell at me for being such an awful child.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I like pancakes


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I dont hold grudges over things that can't be helped or when I know something wasn't done out of badness. Life's too short, live and let live


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

I woke up "screaming" one night...but nothing was coming out. xD


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I love to chew on anything, and everything. I' m a dog basically


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

my mouth feels weird


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I care about the weirdest stuff sometimes.

My perspective needs to be better.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Im eating a tripple chocolate chip cookie fresh from the bakerys >: D OM NOM NOM :yes

if u need more randomness theirs a HUGE spider on my ceiling and im scared to death keep looking every 2 mins to make sure its still their lol xD I wna kill it so it dont attack me but its so big :cry

w8 lemme go take a pic ^^








im not 100% sure but I think its eating another spider :afr and thats what makes its body look so big :/


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

OH update on my spider pic!
That was another spider it was eating, and the spider laid babies and I watched on tv that some spiders eat their boyfriends after they do nudey. 
Anyway R.I.P spidey family :cry


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FunkyMonkey said:


> OH update on my spider pic!
> That was another spider it was eating, and the spider laid babies and I watched on tv that some spiders eat their boyfriends after they do nudey.
> Anyway R.I.P spidey family :cry


 Whoa. Poor spiders. 

----------------------------

I was in the waiting room five months ago to go see my doctor and this soap opera came on. I was just thinking, "Oh gosh. I hope nothing awkward happens." Then, bam! This man comes on and was like, "I didn't rape you." So, I felt really uncomfortable and there was this man in the waiting room. He was looking at me weirdly then left. lol Don't know if it was a coincidence or what. Soap operas and waiting rooms do not go well together. >_< Never again. :flush


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm fascinated by Shel Silverstein's children's poems and I keep a copy of Falling Up on my desk.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I love to dance :3 I'm pretty good if I say so myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I love to listen to music.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I dream about bathrooms a lot. :um


----------



## Scruffy The Janitor (Oct 21, 2013)

I've become a tea drinker.:um


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I have almost completely forgotten the seasons 1-5 of Supernatural, because ECT.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm cold this morning.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

I like to be creative.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i smoked too many cigarettes yesterday


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I went to the movie theatre four times this year. I haven't been to the movies since 2006 until I saw one at the movies back in February. I could definitely go to the movies like three times a month. It's fun.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I can't sleep without socks on.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Greenleaf62 said:


> I can't sleep without socks on.


same it gets cold ._.


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Greenleaf62 said:


> I can't sleep without socks on.


same!!







and i keep them until May or so


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

I came eye ball to eye ball with the Dali Lama. He blinked. (No actually he smiled and made prayer hands and bowed as did I back. )


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I own 2 ukelele's but I rarely take them off the wall to play them


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

I make a high-pitched squeak when I hiccup.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I love to dance


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i need new headphones


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Wot the fok did ye just say 2 me m8? i dropped out of newcastle primary skool im the sickest bloke ull ever meet & ive nicked ova 300 chocolate globbernaughts frum tha corner shop. im trained in street fitin' & im the strongest foker in tha entire newcastle gym. yer nothin to me but a cheeky lil bellend w/ a fit mum & fakebling. ill waste u and smash a fokin bottle oer yer head bruv, i swer 2 christ. ya think u can fokin run ya gabber at me whilst sittin on yer arse behind a lil screen? think again wanka. im callin me homeboys rite now preparin for a proper scrap. A roomble thatll make ur nan sore jus hearin about it. yer a waste bruv. me crew be all over tha place & ill beat ya to a proper fokin pulp with me fists wanka. if i aint satisfied w/ that ill borrow me m8s cricket paddle & see if that gets u the fok out o' newcastle ya daft kunt. if ye had seen this bloody fokin mess commin ye might a' kept ya gabber from runnin. but it seems yea stupid lil ****, innit? ima ****e fury & ull drown in it m8. ur ina proper mess knob.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Now that i cut my hair up short, i realise my ears are very big.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a small tattoo of Mr. Saturn on the inside of my left forearm. It's my first and last one. I've had quite a few people say some pretty harsh things about it (which I guess was both expected and unexpected), but I absolutely adore it.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I eat the weirdest **** for breakfast.. It could be hamburgers, chicken breast or apples with salsa.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I collect any foreign money I come across. I may not see that world but I can claim pieces of it from all over


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I collect old toys. :heart


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I get fuzz from my covers in my hair all the time. lol ;3 I keep getting it in my hairbrush, too. The last time I pulled the hair out of my hairbrush, there was fuzz everywhere in it. Not exaggerating.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I was once denied a job at a FACTORY for not having enough fun. Let that sink in for a second.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I shower in the dark


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Looking back at all my previous posts.. Damn, I'm selfobsessed. I will probably have to quit SAS sometime soon, this is bad for me.



Elad said:


> Wot the fok did ye just say 2 me m8? i dropped out of newcastle primary skool im the sickest bloke ull ever meet & ive nicked ova 300 chocolate globbernaughts frum tha corner shop. im trained in street fitin' & im the strongest foker in tha entire newcastle gym. yer nothin to me but a cheeky lil bellend w/ a fit mum & fakebling. ill waste u and smash a fokin bottle oer yer head bruv, i swer 2 christ. ya think u can fokin run ya gabber at me whilst sittin on yer arse behind a lil screen? think again wanka. im callin me homeboys rite now preparin for a proper scrap. A roomble thatll make ur nan sore jus hearin about it. yer a waste bruv. me crew be all over tha place & ill beat ya to a proper fokin pulp with me fists wanka. if i aint satisfied w/ that ill borrow me m8s cricket paddle & see if that gets u the fok out o' newcastle ya daft kunt. if ye had seen this bloody fokin mess commin ye might a' kept ya gabber from runnin. but it seems yea stupid lil ****, innit? ima ****e fury & ull drown in it m8. ur ina proper mess knob.


 I friggin love this. Haha :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

3 of my favorite beers are Belgian, Stella Artois isn't one of them


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I sometimes fantasize about having kids. But I don't want any. >_>


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Um. I smell my clean towels, socks, etc before using them. I always have, I don't know why!!


----------



## elevatorjazz (Dec 9, 2013)

I love firm pillows, it is really difficult for me to sleep with a thin and floppy pillow!


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm afraid of spiders.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

elevatorjazz said:


> I love firm pillows, it is really difficult for me to sleep with a thin and floppy pillow!


Me Too!!! Up until maybe my teens, all we had at home were floppy pillows. I thought it was normal until my friend brought her PUFFY pillow for a sleepover, I became addicted :b


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a 13.5 tog duvet all year round - cosy toes.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I ****ing hate myself sometimes. And sometimes I say "I ****ing hate myself sometimes" out loud without even thinking about it. I just did. I say a lot of things out loud without even thinking about it.


I do that a lot too. It can get pretty scary sometimes.

my really random personal tid bit:
I'm a mad scientist seeking an assistant. *shhhhh* don't tell anyone.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I chew on bottles ._ .


----------



## EccentricCat (Dec 8, 2013)

I worked in Yellowstone National Park for two summers.
I managed to graduate from college with a 3.2 GPA even after being diagnosed with SA.
I tend to make random noises, which earns me some very amused looks from my husband.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My mom threatened to slap me like five years ago just because I didn't want to go to church. lol I should have let her slap me. I quit going to church like three and a half years ago.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I took the stickers off a bottle of one of my favorite whiskeys & kept the cork from a different bottle of whiskey so that I could have a clear, generic, corked bottle to keep/refill with whatever liquors buy in the future



shelbster18 said:


> My mom threatened to slap me like five years ago just because I didn't want to go to church. lol I should have let her slap me. I quit going to church like three and a half years ago.


My mom is very devout, I'm agnostic, on the odd occasion I've mentioned anxiety/depression issues with her the first thing she says is that I should come to church, that I should join the youth group as well, it annoys the hell out of me. Church is no place for a person without faith & no place for a person without intent of gaining it


----------



## cathioany (Dec 9, 2013)

I live in a city called Pharr (pronounced "far") . So when people ask where I'm from and I tell em, they think I'm joking with them.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I drink 3 cups of coffee every morning.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

i shave my chest hair like once every month or two


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I can touch my nose with my tongue. Unless everyone at school just had short tongues it seemed to be a rare thing.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

I really like waffles and the smell of matches.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I make random noises when I alone to entertain myself


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I often consider going full goth just to freak people out.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

I giggle when I'm nervous.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I can bend both of my thumbs back over 90 degrees.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

I hate cheese but love Pizza.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I hate holidays


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I too only eat cheese on pizza or spaghetti & I'm also not big on the holidays


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i sprained my ankle (last week) days before finals week. that's something uninteressing i can say happened to me.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Ill never grow a beard. I'm still a little boy.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Why


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm in love <3


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I dislike jams with chunks of fruit in them


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I took the stickers off a bottle of one of my favorite whiskeys & kept the cork from a different bottle of whiskey so that I could have a clear, generic, corked bottle to keep/refill with whatever liquors buy in the future
> 
> My mom is very devout, I'm agnostic, on the odd occasion I've mentioned anxiety/depression issues with her the first thing she says is that I should come to church, that I should join the youth group as well, it annoys the hell out of me. Church is no place for a person without faith & no place for a person without intent of gaining it


Oh, dang. :/ That sucks. Yea, it sucks when they just won't understand people that aren't religious. My parents don't even know that I'm atheist.

----------------------------

I've read seven books in two and a half months.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I only crack the knuckles on my right hand


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Last Christmas is my favourite Christmas song.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I just remembered a few days ago that I once drew a picture of David Wain back in 2006 or 2007 and he acknowledged my existence by saying he liked it. I don't think I have that drawing anymore. Bonus fact: if you don't enjoy Wet Hot American Summer even for how ridiculous it is, I don't like you.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i went for a walk just now...it was dark and i was on a path on one side of the road and the forrest is on the other side of the road...and i got paranoid cuz someone was walking in the forrest and i could hear them from where i was walking...and i thought they were gonna kill me >_< ...and then further up someone was yelling...i was terrified for a while :afr ...but im home now so everything is ok


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've dislocated my left knee twice. Once during a drunken wrestling session with a friend, once while at work


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Gotta have my pops


----------



## Locut0s (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm 1/2 Chinese, 1/2 White. But I look 95% White.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

I have an umbilical hernia. My belly button pops out over an inch when I exercise….looks pretty gross.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Locut0s said:


> I'm 1/2 Chinese, 1/2 White. But I look 95% White.


I'm your opposite!! I'm half Japanese but I'd say it's about 95% of how I look. :b


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

I have an onychomycosis but it's almost gone.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i broke my middle finger once.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

tea111red said:


> i broke my middle finger once.


I think I broke mine too, but I was never sure! 
I was maybe 14, in PE class where I caught a football in an awkward way, and it hurt so bad!!
Eventually it got all big and purple, and then green uke (the teacher (jokingly?) went "ew!" when she saw it, which made me not want to get it checked >_<)

How did you break yours? You never really appreciate something so small until you're not able to use it :b


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

This is why I hate holidays...


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

I've been the subject of an UFO prank that did the whole Quebec.
My biggest default is the same as my greatest strength: perfectionism.
I'm extremely ticklish.
I hate being touched.
I can't trust nobody because i've been backstabbed my entire life.
I have an extremely pronounced hatred against superficial materialistic people. I just can't stand their vanity of convenience.
I have already woken up from sleep by feeling i had been given a huge slap. Whenever i would look around i'd see nothing and still feel the slap. It happened atleast 5times at 2 different places i've lived.


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

I've been the subject of an UFO prank that did the whole Quebec.
My biggest default is the same as my greatest strength: perfectionism.
I'm extremely ticklish.
I hate being touched.
I can't trust nobody because i've been backstabbed my entire life.
I have an extremely pronounced hatred against superficial materialistic people. I just can't stand their vanity of convenience.
I have already woken up from sleep by feeling i had been given a huge slap. Whenever i would look around i'd see nothing and still feel the slap. It happened atleast 5times at 2 different places i've lived.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I've actually died. I flatlined in the ER two years ago. I spent the next three days in a coma attached to a machine that made me breathe. (I tried to kill myself).


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I am deathly afraid of roaches.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Thedood said:


> I am deathly afraid of roaches.


We have millions of them in our house. So gross.


----------



## fumimarie (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm half Japanese and half Filipino but 100% American. 

I love playing tennis, zoning out on netflix, my bed, and hanging out with my husband who is the only one I can be truly myself around.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

At crosswalks or stop signs I pretend like I'm heading in a different direction so cars don't stop for me


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm mexican but have filipino blood :3


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I am fond of saying words with their British pronunciation e.g. mack-chiatto (machiatto), ri-sahtto, alumineeyum (aluminium), fill-it (fillet), beef Wellington, Yorkshire pudding. I fink it's amazink.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I hav'nt had Christmas dinner yet. Rather unusually, we've always done it in the evening sometime after 8pm.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Whenever I'm reading or sitting on the computer, I have to fiddle with a pen in my free hand. If not, I don't know what to do with my free hand and I get all agitated. :um


----------



## ChrisSAS (Dec 7, 2013)

I can never remember what movies i have seen, who was in them or what they are about. It was very frustrating for my wife when I went to the dvd shop after work and borrowed a movie we had only recently seen. Its like I use a part of my brain that erases the last two hours immediately after watching the show


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I told my mom last night I'm bisexual.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've been flossing every day for almost four months now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's a rare occurrence for me to take public transit and not have a book read for the trip no matter its duration


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I think I prefer jobs where everyone has a similar uniform.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm much more of a picky eater than I previously thought/acknowledged. I only eat pork on pizzas or bacon for breakfast/on burgers. I only eat shrimp or grilled salmon for seafood, everything else is out. I drink soy not milk. I only eat cheese on pizzas. I hate mushrooms & mayonnaise. I only eat green apples...and there's probably more too. I suppose I'm not the worst but I'm definitely not as easygoing as I thought


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

The longest amount of time i've walked without stopping was something around 3h30-4h.

When i've arrived home i ate like a mad mother****er. Haha

I don't know why but most of times i'm speaking with someone i always end up playing with something in my hands without being aware of it til' said person points it out to me.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I love rocking chairs and recliners. When I was a kid I'd curl up sideways in a big orange fuzzy recliner my dad had and swing my knee to rock myself to sleep.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

My most valued keepsake is an origami small stellated dodecahedron.


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm learning Korean


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Ok, no being too personal here but i just thought about how random this is and i can't fathom for the life of me why the **** i have this. It is pretty much the randomest thing i can come up with myself.

I had sex with a couple of girls and i have an excellent drive. 
The problem is that i never came, ever, *while having sex*. I'm heterosexual btw and i consider myself asexual(yes i know, too much personal details in a post but i thought it was somethings random about me i'd post.)


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

I can't eat peanut butter unless it's mixed with almond butter.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I hate people chewing loud...ugh


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I count syllables sometimes. Like, when someone on TV says something or if I read something online or in a book or just whatever, I'll count all the syllables on my handsies. :3 Not literally all the words but just random parts of a conversation on TV or random sentences in a book. I think it has to do with my OCD. Even when I talk to myself out loud or in my head, I'll do it then, too.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I feel awkward watching TV naked but do it anyways. >_>


----------



## jabberwalk (Oct 15, 2013)

I hate pistachios...its smell makes makes me wanna puke...

I also hate glitters coz whenever I see and touch them, it makes me wanna cry, and my eyes would hurt...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My treasure trail is a bit off centre



shelbster18 said:


> I feel awkward watching TV naked but do it anyways. >_>


That's pretty cool. I find that casual nudity at home can be quite liberating


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am not doing well lately.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I am very sensitive to noise. Sometimes I get so agitated by it that I feel like shooting myself and/or someone else.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I have seen all footage of planes crashing on Youtube, and have seen just about every documentary about plane crashes as well.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I hate people chewing loudly.. ughhh


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'm addicted now to online shopping.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> My treasure trail is a bit off centre
> 
> That's pretty cool. I find that casual nudity at home can be quite liberating


Yea, it is. I do feel awkward at times just doing random stuff with no clothing on. Especially watching TV because I feel like the people on the screen are looking at me or something. :lol



Setsuna said:


> I am very sensitive to noise. Sometimes I get so agitated by it that I feel like shooting myself and/or someone else.


Ugh, I'm the same way. >_< I hate it.

-------------------------------

My nose is runny.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have two brothers and two adopted sisters.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I am self destructive,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I like your avatar you silly goose! :kma


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm diabetic since 2009.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

i hate myself


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Sometimes i get the urge to drive like in a Bourne movie but i realize i'm not an expert driver and don't.


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Pet peeve of mine is when a friend is like "Text me sometime. We never talk anymore." Then when you do text them, they take 2 days to respond


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm procrastinating by making mischief. Or getting into mischief while procrastinating. And I'll probably freak out and do a buttload of deletions in a few hours, cuz this mischievous frame of mind never lasts forever...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The film Battle Los Angeles has moved me to tears upon more than one viewing, I have no idea why it affected me so much


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I went to Genghis Grill today and got a stir fry with chicken, pepperoni, steak, carrots, baby corn, water chestnuts, broccoli, and noodles in it.  Was amazing. I've only been there twice. They even have different flavored lemonades there like raspberry, mango, watermelon, and strawberry. It's my favorite restaurant. I had to take the rest of it home to eat left over. xD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate mornings. :yawn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't have a real life friend. Haven't had one in almost a decade. 

I'd honestly rather have a relationship than a friend anyways because I feel like friends are just there for popularity reasons while the person you're in a relationship with is there because they care about you and actually want to be around you. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm an introvert, but feel like a closet extrovert sometimes.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm not really sure if I even like Hello Kitty... Or if I just like Hello Kitty because people think I like Hello Kitty...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't like living alone.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another random post about myself!


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Every time I finish a run I throw my arms out to the sides like I'm doing an umpire's "safe" signal.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I ate an entire pineapple today.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I haven't been able to poop lately


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have two brothers and two adopted sisters.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I have one biological sister, and 26 foster brothers and sisters.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

If someone were to offer me the choice between armed combat and putting up with pop music, I would punch them in the face.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I still have a burn mark on my arm from a couple weeks ago when I hurt myself making popcorn on the stove :/


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I used to not be able to poop unless I took all my clothes off lol


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

- I don't like being invited to dinner, because I'm afraid someone will cook something I really hate.
- I listen to progressive rock/metal.
- If I try to let my hair grow long, it becomes some sort of afro.
- If I'm not interested in something, I can't focus for 2 straight minutes. But if I _am _interested, I become almost obsessed with it and lose all track of time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm currently listening to music.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

My dad is an audiophile. I took all those equipment for granted when I was younger and kept touching the speakers and knobs when I was told not to. I haven't seen him in 10 years though. Last I heard from my older sister two years ago is that his newest hobby is collecting old timey cameras.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm a sucker for a good waltz, whether it be traditional or just a thematic aspect of more contemporary music


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

I just randomly flush at times. Definitely if I get bad anxiety or frustrated and don't know what to do in the moment. I go through phases where it just happens and I have no idea why. So many possibilities to read on.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Sometimes I'll walk into the kitchen and open the fridge and look around for no reason.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

ineverwipe said:


> I used to not be able to poop unless I took all my clothes off lol


That must've made pooping at school really interesting.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I'd rather clean toilets than work at a cash register.


----------



## barbarr (Jan 10, 2014)

I really badly want to grow a mullet.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

First thing I do when I get home is quickly gargle/rinse my mouth. I do this when I wake up in the morning too :yes


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I like facebook o.o


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to go out today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a very young half brother that I've only met once & whose age I am currently unaware of


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm an idiot


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I laugh at idiots..:teeth.


----------



## cynlet75 (Jan 12, 2014)

I am bipolar


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm a demon


----------



## cynlet75 (Jan 12, 2014)

Lucky you


----------



## Monsieur (Apr 26, 2011)

If I was given 1000 years to get my **** together I'd probably still procrastinate up to the last second.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

h00dz said:


> I'm an idiot


How come?


----------



## cynlet75 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ventress said:


> I have to drink butt-loads of water and Gatorade every single day, or I will get severely dehydrated (weird, I know).
> I am a chronic head-ache sufferer.
> I have green eyes.
> I feel like a loser if I don't watch every popular movie that came out within the past 3 years, even if I know I will hate them (I'm still trying to catch-up)... :sigh


You must be real thin aftet drinking so much


----------



## cynlet75 (Jan 12, 2014)

Tfss


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

7 years ago today I joined this site  oh my gosh


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I had really bad sleep paralysis..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've never owned my own pet but the closest I came to doing so was during our trip to Ghana. There was a stray little white dog that hung around my auntie's place that they hated but my bros & I fed & tried to train a bit. He liked to bite but he took to us because we treated him well. We called him "no name"


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I have the hardest time making decisions. Even buying a pen takes me forever :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can count to 10 forwards and backwards!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm pregnant


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

I often wear a long sleeved shirt under a short sleeved one. I like long sleeves and I like mixing and matching colours.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I keep Chap Stick in every room ...... 
even one in my car and my desk at work...

When I need it ..I need it... haha


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I think it's almost time for a haircut but the hairdresser I love going to has changed locations. Her studio is in a house type place now. Anxiety doesn't like that too much :cry


----------



## maryaisleen (Jan 14, 2014)

My favorite food is sushi
I have 3 sons
My lucky number is 8 (my b-day is august 8th so I have always liked the number 8)


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

I stick my tongue out when I'm hyper-focusing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have over 1,700 cd's on my pc.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ 

I looooove the show Pretty Little Liars


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kalliber said:


> I'm pregnant


You're always saying that. :3 When is the baby due? Is it a boy or girl? 

----------------------

I have 2456 songs on my iPod.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm white


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

i was 1 centimeter away from losing my right arm


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I can operate 4 types of forklifts


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I can operate 4 types of forklifts


me too!
my favorite is to stick the fork in my food and then lift it directly into my mouth, but sometimes i have to do the one where i make the food dodge a straw while it's being lifted...the other two are just for when i want to show off.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

I likr applesauce


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> You're always saying that. :3 When is the baby due? Is it a boy or girl?
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> I have 2456 songs on my iPod.


Not sure..hmm maybe april


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Prematurely born 14wks early and due to this I am allergic to tobacco and alcohol. Kind of good as I hate smokers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I live alone in an apartment.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have asthma. It's not crazy intense but it does act up sometimes


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a permanent heart condition.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I have 15.5 gigs of music on my hard drive. Is that a lot? Or just normal? I don't know.


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

When I was in 5th grade I got a detention in front of the whole class. Being a movie buff and knucklehead, I thanked the teacher like the criminal John Bender does in The Breakfast Club movie. She gave me another and offered more. I said "yes". She said "You want another?" I replied "yes" again. I think we got to about 7 days of detention before she tapped out and decided to call my parents lol.

I got to reenact one of my favorite movie scenes in school. For real.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

AnotherGuy said:


> When I was in 5th grade I got a detention in front of the whole class. Being a movie buff and knucklehead, I thanked the teacher like the criminal John Bender does in The Breakfast Club movie. She gave me another and offered more. I said "yes". She said "You want another?" I replied "yes" again. I think we got to about 7 days of detention before she tapped out and decided to call my parents lol.
> 
> I got to reenact one of my favorite movie scenes in school. For real.


Ha ha! That's f***ing beautiful. I love that scene.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I cut my own hair to save money (and to avoid the barber). I went to a barber last year and got the worst haircut (I knew it was going to happen). I had to shave my head afterwards.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I didn't sleep at all and it's 6:40 AM >.<


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am learning how to cook.


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm in college.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

All throughout HS, I always used to walk with my head down looking at the floor or my desk. It got really bad in 12th grade. When walking through the hallways, it was so crowded and it took me like five minutes to get to my other class. It was literally the worst part of the day and I had to do that like four times during the day. I think ever since I graduated HS, I started to keep my head up and it's become a habit ever since. I can even look at people in public now (not in a weird way). It's so relieving. I still can't get over it. :3


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> You're always saying that. :3 When is the baby due? Is it a boy or girl?


Actually, kalliber's profile says "male" :stu


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I had both braces & headgear growing up


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I want to go to college somewhat... :/


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

whenever i send a pm i have to check "sent items" to see if its there -_- ...i do that with emails too


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm am always bored...


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I hate working on weekends :bash


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Actually, kalliber's profile says "male" :stu


I was joking. xD Unless he's lying that he's male.  No, I'm kidding about that, too. ^_^


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I was joking. xD Unless he's lying that he's male.  No, I'm kidding about that, too. ^_^


OK, I did not think of that.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate mornings.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I have large varicose veins over my left leg. They haven't caused me any health problems yet.. But it sure looks hideous.. 

Wearing shorts is nowhere in my future.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I have an auditory processing disorder.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I flirt with men I am not interested in.

I do not flirt with men I am interested in.

I release all the sexual energy I have for men I am interested in, on the next guy who comes in the room that I am not interested in.

To some, this would be confusing.


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm very inconsistent when it comes to working on my goal. And this holds me back from getting the benefits of whatever I'm trying to achieve.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


>


I think you misunderstood the thread topic.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> I think you misunderstood the thread topic.












Ariel is like a starfish in bed apparently. Stretching out her limbs and clinging onto things&#8230;

The first night, I ended up curled up at the foot of the bed sorta like a dog, and that's when Ariel grabbed hold of my butt.

The next night basically I woke up to go to the bathroom at one point and there was an arm draped over my waist and I was being pulled in tight.

Ariel just couldn't stop touching me in bed!


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I can't sit still when I'm anxious and I tend to twist my fingers.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I was supposed to have today off but work called at 6:45am to ask me to come in so I said I would and started getting ready. 20 mins later they call again to say I'm not needed. Can they make up their minds? I already did my make up and am wide awake now. No chance of falling back to sleep..

But on the plus side it's going to be freezing cold out today -21C and I don't have to go anywhere! :yay


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I hate myself very much. I'm a self-loathing nutcase.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I used to have long hair, really long metalhead hair almost 3 ft. Sometimes when listening to metal I wish I had my hair to headbang again. I cut it off because it was very unruly.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate shaving.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

LOVE playing DayZ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am going to learn to cook something new tonight.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had bronchitis two times when I was little. The first time was when I was 8 and the second time was when I was 10. I had to use this inhaler the second time I got it but didn't know how to so I had to use this weird machine thingy (don't know what they're called) with this thing that I had to put in my mouth that sucked all the mucus out I think. :3 It wasn't severe I don't think. I almost had to be put in the hospital once.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I can't cook for nothing.. ._ .


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im posting in the wrong threads again >_<


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I bought a Japanese style parasol today, I don't know why and I don't know where I'm going to put it.


----------



## yellowturtle (Jan 21, 2014)

Motrin makes me sick,
I love how dried shrimp smells, 
I like reptiles more than people.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I like beards. This guy comes into my work and he has a big beard, he also has nice eyes :blush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have dark brown hair.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I used to have really long hair, past my shoulders, when I was in college. And a moustache. People said I looked like Jesus.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

I love reading Irish mythology.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I was a cabbage in a previous life.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Im pretty hungry and im wearing a monsters inc onesie.
+ I have 12 toes on 1 foot

^
1 of those is a lie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have brown eyes.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

My dog is my Tyler Durden


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I like to put Fritos in my chili.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am always bored


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm a DJ!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I've never eaten candyfloss.


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

According to 23andme.com, I have a lower risk of heroin addiction and I metabolize caffeine slowly.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I tried writing loser on my forehead in pen a couple of weeks ago. I should use a permanent marker instead. :3


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i just had lunch


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My half cousin got hip replacement surgery like five months ago.

When I was in sixth grade, I used to get Modest Mouse's song Float On stuck in my head all the time. It was one of my favorite songs then.


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

i like chewing paper


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

A while ago I bleached my hair to an orange-ish brown color. I've dyed it back to black a couple times since then, but there's some orange peeking out on the back of my head.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I just got home a bit ago.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

I was saved from drowning twice as a child. I still can't swim or even put my head under water in the bath.

Umm, what else? Oh yes, I was scared of the Spitting Image puppets and of the opening credits to Tales of the Unexpected (both 1980's British TV series) when I was a child. Still find both a bit creepy if I see them now :b


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

lastofthekews said:


> I was saved from drowning twice as a child. I still can't swim or even put my head under water in the bath.
> 
> Umm, what else? Oh yes, I was scared of the *Spitting Image puppets* and of the opening credits to Tales of the Unexpected (both 1980's British TV series) when I was a child. Still find both a bit creepy if I see them now :b


Just googled "Spitting Image puppets" >_< uke

I was saved from drowning too! I don't go deep into the ocean anymore~


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

cuppy said:


> Just googled "Spitting Image puppets" >_< uke
> 
> I was saved from drowning too! I don't go deep into the ocean anymore~


I know, right? Those puppets are horrible, they gave me nightmares when I was little!!

Did you still learn to swim after? I couldn't as a child, though I sometimes consider trying to learn now, but feel too self-conscious to actually do it!!


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm a writer and my dream is to write scripts for movies.
Hopefully my dream will come true one day! ​


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

A bit over a year ago i had absolutely nothing. Now i have a very well payed job for my age and many great friends.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

lastofthekews said:


> I know, right? Those puppets are horrible, they gave me nightmares when I was little!!
> 
> Did you still learn to swim after? I couldn't as a child, though I sometimes consider trying to learn now, but feel too self-conscious to actually do it!!


I could actually sort of swim! But the water was so big and scary >_< XD I like having my feet on the ground!

But last year I took a swim class at my school, so I could *officially* learn. The class was mostly made up of people in their 30's and 40's. After weeks of swimming in a skin-tight suit in front of others, the self-consciousness sort of fades away :lol


----------



## kevinseniorof2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

I have a foot fetish. :l

The most common fetish out there, but a lot get creep by it! I don't go off telling people how sexy their feet are xD


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

cuppy said:


> I could actually sort of swim! But the water was so big and scary >_< XD I like having my feet on the ground!
> 
> But last year I took a swim class at my school, so I could *officially* learn. The class was mostly made up of people in their 30's and 40's. After weeks of swimming in a skin-tight suit in front of others, the self-consciousness sort of fades away :lol


That's great that you learnt to swim, I had lessons at school but just couldn't pick it up. I suppose if I ever did have lessons everyone else would be feeling just as self-conscious as me, so I guess it wouldn't be as scary as I think it would be. Though I'd still like to have 6 months of getting in shape first though :b


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

My total post count is now 8,888! My favorite number :b Well, it won't be anymore after this post but that is beside the point. Literally, beside it


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I really don't like olives. if there's going to be olives in a dish, there has to be 5 other ingredients that'll mask the flavor of them.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a silver dental filling on one of my bottom teeth in the back of my mouth on the left side. I think I've had it since 7th grade.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I slept weird and now my side has a kink in it :/


----------



## neon55 (Jan 28, 2014)

still Waiting...


----------



## Robleh (Jan 28, 2014)

I once slept in a crematorium


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

I still love fruity Pebbles.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate mornings.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have 3 nephews and 1 niece.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

My whole body has that day-after-exercise-soreness. Only it's not the day after and even though it hurts I kinda like it. But it's making me really sleepy


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I know the meaning of life. This seems to bother some people.


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

I've moved over 30 times and I haven't slept before 2 am in 7 years.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Ally said:


> I slept weird and now my side has a kink in it :/


One time last year I slept on my left arm and it was numb when I woke up >_< I was really scared!! 
(went to the school nurse, turned out to be nothing)


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I assign names and genders to inanimate objects that are of importance to me (i.e. my phone, schoolbag, game consoles, etc.).


----------



## dexlab (Mar 29, 2012)

I love being naked, but hate my body


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I sleep naked o.o


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

cuppy said:


> One time last year I slept on my left arm and it was numb when I woke up >_< I was really scared!!
> (went to the school nurse, turned out to be nothing)


I hate when that happens!! Mine usually stop feeling numb after a few minutes though. Yours lasted until school? Crazy :eek


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Ally said:


> I hate when that happens!! Mine usually stop feeling numb after a few minutes though. Yours lasted until school? Crazy :eek


haha noo~ I forgot how long it lasted, but the numbness was on and off for a couple days...(the waking-up-with-a-numb-arm thing never happened to me before!) So I was really scared, haha ^_^


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ooooh haha yeah it is pretty scary. Good thing it turned out to be nothing for you though! : )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm the most stubborn person that I've ever met.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I love to play video games.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I was born on Thanksgiving day.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I haven't dyed my hair in about a decade. I want to sometime, since my mom's a cosmetologist and can get those quality dyes at licensed cosmetology stores.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Had a homemade oreo blizzard earlier and it was ****ing amazing. >_<


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

shelbster18 said:


> Had a homemade oreo blizzard earlier and it was ****ing amazing. >_<


Love thosing f**king ice cream treats. Great comfort food&


----------



## Asdf*456 (Feb 1, 2014)

I cry at least once a day, every day.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> I was born on Thanksgiving day.


I was day titanic sank , and boston tragedy ):


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I was named after a duo band.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

londonguy202 said:


> Love thosing f**king ice cream treats. Great comfort food&


Haha, yea. They're awesome.  I told my mom about them yesterday saying how it would just be cheaper to get the ice cream and the oreos from the store to make one instead of buying it. It's been years since I bought an oreo blizzard. I'd rather just stick with making them myself because then you can have another one like the day after.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I think I seriously almost got frost bite today on my toes.. :um


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't ever want to quit smoking


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

I got my septum pierced yesterday!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Someone tried to kidnap me once...


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

Silence drives me crazy


----------



## EverythingWBA (Jan 27, 2014)

My grandma had 11 kids.
My dad picked up dead bodies of fallen soldiers.
I got a splinter in my butt during class, :um


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Someone tried to kidnap me once...


yikes, 
When I was 13 I saw 1 of my teachers in Tesco (a shopping mall) and when I was going home he drove past me on the street an stopped and asked if I wanted a lift home. 
Probably rly wanted to drive me home but u never know lol. + teachers should know better than to offer ppl a ride :yes

Anyway I was gna say I have 19 bottles of 2L Soda in my bedroom =D #StockedUpIncaseOfAZombieApocalypse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am cold today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I own 4 books that I've spilled liquids on & need to order new copies of as such


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

When I was really little I was sent to ESL classes (I didn't talk much. Probably thought I didn't know how to speak English or something). But still, I barely even knew any other languages.... -_-


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

I got tickled so much that I fainted once. Syncope by excessive laughter apparently :L


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

ive had toothache for 2 weeks now and can't face the dentist.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm very picky about food that I eat usually.


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

Daydreamer_Sam said:


> I'm very picky about food that I eat usually.


What do/don't you eat.

I have a bit of trouble eating food prepared by other ppl lol.


----------



## fumimarie (Dec 15, 2013)

TopDawgENT said:


> ive had toothache for 2 weeks now and can't face the dentist.


lol I hadn't been for over 15 years. My wisdom tooth cracked from a cavity and had no choice but to get it extracted yesterday. It wasn't nearly as bad as I thought!


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

fumimarie said:


> lol I hadn't been for over 15 years. My wisdom tooth cracked from a cavity and had no choice but to get it extracted yesterday. It wasn't nearly as bad as I thought!


I made an appointment last week & went down to the dentist, stood outside for 30mins trying to force myself in. Seen a girl come out with tears in her eyes and i made a run for my life :teeth.

Got some oral gell stuff that numbs the mouth but i know i will need to go eventually. I keep having flash backs of having teeth removed as a kid tho lol. Not good.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I used to troll people in real life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I own no pets.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm always bored.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

I need to shave my legs today  lol


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm wearing a red shirt


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

well im very random!!!! holds up spork thats why i came here i like 2 watch invader zim w/ my girlfreind (im bi if u dont like it deal w/it) its our favorite tv show!!!


----------



## zareba (Nov 1, 2013)

My father flew in a plane once.


----------



## drNYster (Dec 20, 2013)

I almost died drifting in the mountains once. 0.0 
Talk about Tokyo Drift..


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

I once walked home from work (27 miles) / 6hr walk non stop because I was so anxious to ask anyone to borrow their phone to call for my ride.


-my prepaid phone had just expired earlier in the day, i had no money for the bus and I wasn't going to beg.
The next day I told one person and he told everyone on the shift, everyone was offering me rides after that = )


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

Sometimes i feel lonely, but most of the time i enjoy my own company more than others.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I haven't been to school since I was fourteen years old. I am now twenty one.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I love the rain.


----------



## inacricus (Sep 16, 2013)

I like pulling the blind opener string


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm a night owl.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've never held a baby but want to. :3 I almost held my baby cousin when I was 9. He's 11 now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never eaten anchovies.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I still have my Furbie. It still creeps me out.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

gilt said:


> I'm sure you'll have other chances  I found they aren't as fragile as I thought.
> 
> I love ice cream. I'd have three servings a day if I could get away with it.


I've been thinking about it a lot lately. :b I would have thought they'd be really fragile. I'd probably be gentle holding one anyways since I'm so cautious and paranoid about a lot of things. ;o


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If you ever piss me off enough I'll write you off forever and never look back.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm addicted to peanut butter


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

It had been such a long day of hiking through the island woods and canoeing the ocean, everyone was so tired and it was nearly time to sleep. We were about to make dinner at the fire, but I had to pee; I found myself an area where no one could see me, but I could still see them. So anyways, as I was sitting in midair peeing onto the grass I slowly looked around me and I saw the most beautiful thing. I had a beautiful ocean view in front of me, it was now sunset and the sky was a colorful masterpiece of blues, reds, purples, oranges, and white; I looked back down at the water and I saw a killer whale jump from the ocean and do a beautiful flip midair, then the whale crashed into the water with an explosion of waves. I looked to the left of me and saw through the branches and leaves the fifteen people that couldn't see me, they were some of the best people that have ever entered my life, they were my best friends and family; I will always love them as I once did at the time. I didn't want to move from that beautiful sight, but I stood up and pulled my pants back on. I walked back over to the warm fire as we cooked some dinner and then shortly after we went to bed.
Two years ago it was the best forty-two days of my life, it was where I met my best friends and my family (not real family, but through our friendship). Two years after, we don't speak a single word to each other. Hmm, I miss the days.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The last time I went to the beach was back in summer 2008 and I took my binoculars with me. I looked out into the ocean and there were like three or four dolphins flipping in the air. They were pretty far away. It was amazing to see. I think another time at the beach, I saw a sea turtle. ^_^ And I remember seeing something else in the water. I don't know if it was a shark or a dolphin but I stayed in there anyways. :um


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I love freshly baked bread to much...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh god.... why this add


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

SummerRae said:


> It had been such a long day of hiking through the island woods and canoeing the ocean, everyone was so tired and it was nearly time to sleep. We were about to make dinner at the fire, but I had to pee; I found myself an area where no one could see me, but I could still see them. So anyways, as I was sitting in midair peeing onto the grass I slowly looked around me and I saw the most beautiful thing. I had a beautiful ocean view in front of me, it was now sunset and the sky was a colorful masterpiece of blues, reds, purples, oranges, and white; I looked back down at the water and I saw a killer whale jump from the ocean and do a beautiful flip midair, then the whale crashed into the water with an explosion of waves. I looked to the left of me and saw through the branches and leaves the fifteen people that couldn't see me, they were some of the best people that have ever entered my life, they were my best friends and family; I will always love them as I once did at the time. I didn't want to move from that beautiful sight, but I stood up and pulled my pants back on. I walked back over to the warm fire as we cooked some dinner and then shortly after we went to bed.
> Two years ago it was the best forty-two days of my life, it was where I met my best friends and my family (not real family, but through our friendship). Two years after, we don't speak a single word to each other. Hmm, I miss the days.


Honestly, that's what I call a cool story bro. Such a riveting tale, I honestly copy and pasted it to word, saved on my hard drive, backed it up on a jump drive, drove to the bank, put the jump drive in the safe deposit box, and will leave it there until my kids turn about 12 (when they can actually state their age, and ask what it is I'm showing them), when I will pick it up, put it in an old USB drive reader and relay this cool story to them and tell them, "kids, this is what a cool story should look and sound like...not like the stories your generation tells."


----------



## zareba (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm a descendant of Ulysses and I spend my summers in Ithaca


----------



## matte (Sep 10, 2011)

I delievered pizza to a gay bar once...I didn't know it was a gay bar at first..This random guy ask me if I like $%@#!...I was like what the heck...I said yes and he said figures and walked away I thought that was strange then I looked around nothing but guys around looked at the walls and they had posters of half naked men on the walls then I was like ohhhhh I should of took notice of the rainbow on the door...sometimes inthe parking lot you could see men in cars givin BJ's b/c all I saw was a head going up and down so I'm pretty sure what they were doing...


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

michael1 said:


> Honestly, that's what I call a cool story bro. Such a riveting tale, I honestly copy and pasted it to word, saved on my hard drive, backed it up on a jump drive, drove to the bank, put the jump drive in the safe deposit box, and will leave it there until my kids turn about 12 (when they can actually state their age, and ask what it is I'm showing them), when I will pick it up, put it in an old USB drive reader and relay this cool story to them and tell them, "kids, this is what a cool story should look and sound like...not like the stories your generation tells."


I hope you had fun like I did.
:yay :boogie :high5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I feel invisible most of the time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate saturdays there is never anything on tv worth watching.


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

I've got fallen aches (flat feet) :d


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I fell asleep last night with headphones in listening to music on my mp3 player. That's gotta be some sort of talent :b


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm the lone lefty of my family. Lefties rock!


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I want to join the army or the navy or prison, I want to give over control of my life to something bigger than me, to someone that knows what they are doing, I don't want to be responsible but I don't want to be irresponsible.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate being around people.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm running out of time


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

I twerk for exercise


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I used to read Nancy Drew books in middle school. :3


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


>


so are you the gingerbread man or the evil bong


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I like Wasabi


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> so are you the gingerbread man or the evil bong


i'd say i can see characteristics of myself in both but relate more with the evil bong for personal reasons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have agoraphobia and I rarely leave my house.


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

I think Ryan Gosling is handsome.


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

Instead of sadness I feel anger and I'm a walking contradiction in almost every way.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I love to singa about the moona and the June-a and the springa. I like to sing.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I have overtaken the Just for Fun section of SAS lol


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Computer guy working with my own company
Bachelor


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I have many aliases


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

I drink too much pepsi @[email protected]


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

Just got a bartending job, and it has me feeling a little anxious


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> so are you the gingerbread man or the evil bong


 This made my day


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I am an expert in many things


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I've been looking for this gingerbread flavoured granola for FOREVER. Kept looking in stores in the city with no luck. Turned out it was in town all along.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm just under 6 ft. tall.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 3, 2014)

I just found that 9gag stole a comic rage from my reddit account a year ago, and there's nothing i can do about it. I'm raging so hard right now. and he got like 17,000+ internet point, *****ng thieve!

They even put a f***ing stamp on it like they own it, ****ng **s **ck ****er, so mad! 

This is not good for my anxiety......i need to breathe. :fall


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Stiltzkin said:


> I just found that 9gag stole a comic rage from my reddit account a year ago, and there's nothing i can do about it. I'm raging so hard right now. and he got like 17,000+ internet point, *****ng thieve!
> 
> They even put a f***ing stamp on it like they own it, ****ng **s **ck ****er, so mad!
> 
> This is not good for my anxiety......i need to breathe. :fall


Don't let the anger control you. ;[ It sometimes makes my anxiety worse. Breathing would help some.

-------------------------------------

When I used to go to Wendy's, I would get a frosty and dip my fries in them. Haven't been there in ages. My mom told me not too long ago that she used to do that, too. xD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm bored...


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm off work for the next 4 days :yay get to sleep in and be as lazy as I want to be! I'm not gonna miss all that drama..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh god just hit a deer with my car...drive away drive away!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

sorry I meant hit a 'little girl' with my car LOL ILL HAVE WHAT IM SMOKING HAHA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have 5 diagnosed mental disorders.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I try to find excuses to post pictures. Then I feel awkward about it later.

Most things I feel anxious about before, during, and / or after.

P.S. this is Sherri Moon in The Lords Of Salem. Very interesting film.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I feel crappy at times because I'm not in college ):


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I don't like the taste of alcohol but I always drink pop out of wine glasses.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have only three online friends and no real life ones.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Years ago when me and my sister went to church, my Sunday school teacher was a *****. My sister wouldn't participate in class and just sat there listening to music I think. Felt like I was in actual school. She got onto her about it and I think she forced her to participate and yelled at her. Her son was in my graduating class and I don't think he was there. lol Would have been very awkward. But yea. That's just proof that there are some Christians who persuade people to like their religion. :no I couldn't stand that woman. Glad I don't go there anymore. It was crazy. I never expected her to act like that towards my sister. lmao I was the goody two shoes in there even though I'm atheist. -___-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like watching football, I love watching basketball.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I shave only 3 times a week.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like girls with freckles.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yesterday was the first day in around 2 years that I hadn't worn a onesie.
(Fell to sleep in my clothes lol)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I feel invisible most of the time.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I can bend my finger all the way back


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i cant reply to the pm's and vistor messages ive gotten recently right now cuz im too tired  /firstworldproblems ...tomorrow is another day so please dont think im being rude and ignoring you


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I wish I could play the piano. Probably the only person in the world who would've been delighted to be forced to play the piano and/or violin.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I think subconsciously I like being quiet because it keeps people interested. They don't have me figured out like they do everyone else so I'm mysterious to them. If you give away all your secrets then what's left? I never want to be all figured out...


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

I was born at Thursday, at 5:55 pm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am alone a lot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't skated in years, roller or ice.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

If I ever have a house, I want it to be light yellow. That color instantly boosts my mood.


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm left handed


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

My moods cycle between feeling annoyed, laughing at something completely stupid, and feeling broke down depressed/anxious. Yep. That's my only range of emotions.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm the most stubborn person I've ever met. :bat


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

TryingMara said:


> If I ever have a house, I want it to be light yellow. That color instantly boosts my mood.


That's a beautiful color  I think about this sometimes, too. I would also like a light color, maybe pink or blue... or yellow!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't want to learn or improve myself, I want the world to adapt to my irrational ideals & fears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like using smilies. :boogie


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I hate alcohol


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I kind of want to start a blog type thingy. But I don't think anyone would read it. On second thought, I used to have one but that was years ago and I've forgotten the password


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have an unusual sense of humor. :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't like responsibility.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm like a game of poker. when it comes to certain relationships, I go all in baby or I fold. No bluffing or raising or calling or blah. All in and well, hopefully there's a winning hand.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have hundreds of movies on dvd.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

My calendar this year is of cats. Literally a picture of a cat everyday


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

My favorite type of chocolate is hazelnut.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have dark brown hair that is slightly curly.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I've been losing a lifelong battle to perfectly arch my eyebrows in a sexy and mysterious way.

The above sentence can be easily misconstrued to suggest I lose battles sexily and mysteriously. I wish.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pooey. I got a toe cramp. ;[ Haven't had one this bad since 12th grade. I used to get really bad foot cramps then, too. ;o


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have two adopted sisters.


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

I have $1.27 in change in my pocket right now.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i am the most compatible...im sorry...but its true


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I still have a vest I got for a birthday present when I was 14.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate mornings.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

When I'm not in a hurry I enjoy getting stuck in traffic.


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

I love winter and when I'm older I wanna live in a very cold place


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The city I live in has more Breweries than any other city in the world.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I never drink Vodka, too many bad memories.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

I fall in love with fictional and anime characters more often than I do real people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm constantly bored.


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

i always wanted to be a fighter pilot in the RAF


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I bought Paris Hilton's album when it first came out back in 2006. :doh I'm ashamed. xD lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I bought Paris Hilton's album when it first came out back in 2006. :doh I'm ashamed. xD lol


And so you should be lol. :sus


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

tannasg said:


> And so you should be lol. :sus


Oh, come on tannasg. Don't tell me you didn't listen to her.  Haha, I'm totally joking.

This was back when I listened to mostly crappy music. :stu Why? Just why did I buy that album? :no I actually broke the CD a few years back or more because I wanted to get rid of it. I should have burned it. :roflThis was one of the worst albums I ever bought along with some other bad ones. I should probably sell them but I threw the cases away that they came in for some reason. lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like to go bowling but haven't done so in a while.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

One of my feet still has the remains of black nail polish I begrudgingly slashed on several months ago.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a hard time waking up in the morning.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a driver's license but am too nervous to drive. I drive if I absolutely have to, though.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

sometimes when i'm really happy or energetic i will break out into song when prompted with an associated visual. (i.e. seeing firewood at the store today, i started singing "chestnuts roasting on an open fire," to which i immediately zipped my mouth at hearing the cashier giggle.)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I was tipped 100 Mexican pesos today at work lol thought that was pretty cool. Turns out its worth just over $8 Canadian. Ooooh yeeeeah


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

I've owned over 80 apple products.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I learned how to play pool yesterday. It was alright for starting out. I had fun.


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

I liked drawing manga but now I hate it so much. Yet I still drawing.


----------



## ravenseldoncat (Feb 18, 2014)

I can't stand the taste of cheese or plain milk.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> I have a hard time waking up in the morning.


Hard time getting myself to leave the bed... then a hard time to get myself back into it.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I am a giraffe. 
I am 17 feet tall.
I like eating leaves.


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

obsessed with keeping my apartment clean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am good at math.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I hate change


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

Maryanne1986 said:


> obsessed with keeping my apartment clean


If this also applies to other peoples homes, feel free to drop in ;-)

I once swam 7 miles non stop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I love sci fi movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I post a lot.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I like it when people post a lot. Makes me feel less guilty on the days that I do.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Not exactly about myself but there was this guy in 12th grade that I've known since 4th grade who went to jail for killing his girlfriend. Crazy *** **** right there.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I really like watching people play video games.

More than I enjoy playing games myself.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I once listened to the same cd all day long for 11 days straight.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

i really,really, hate lemon curd jam, though its 20 years since i tried it so i might like it now....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I miss my dysfunctional family get togethers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate commercials.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm a night owl.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have three nephews and one niece.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have 5 diagnosed mental disorders, I'm a mixed nut!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't like living alone, it's lonely and boring.


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

I like hands.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

For me, an hour without music is like an hour without being able to see in color


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I haven't dyed my hair in over a year now because I'm trying to get the red tint out :sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I will always miss the 80's, it was one hell of a decade.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

when i was younger and had appointments but my mom couldn't find her keys, i would help her find it. once i found them i would put it in my pocket and pretend to keep finding the keys or do other things because a) it makes me laugh and b) it makes me laugh.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a bump on the corner of my lip from pinching it with my fingernail while flossing in the back. This is the second time it's happened. xD Looks like Herpes. :S


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Early on in life, I became really good at stealing change from my family members. If I had stuck to it, I could have been a professional today!


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Ally said:


> I haven't dyed my hair in over a year now because I'm trying to get the red tint out :sus


In high school, I had dyed my hair black a couple of times and once... I had my roots coming through, dirty blonde, and we tried to use dye remover on the black. Worst idea ever; the tips stayed black, part of the black turned bright red, and then my roots were showing. I had the main ice cream flavors in my hair... kinda. Needless to say, I don't dye my hair as an adult anymore.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I took my mom out for Chinese food today for her birthday.


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

I love caesar dressing.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm at school now.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

apedosmil said:


> In high school, I had dyed my hair black a couple of times and once... I had my roots coming through, dirty blonde, and we tried to use dye remover on the black. Worst idea ever; the tips stayed black, part of the black turned bright red, and then my roots were showing. I had the main ice cream flavors in my hair... kinda. Needless to say, I don't dye my hair as an adult anymore.


Ugh I know, hair dye can be such a pain. I've never tried dye remover but can imagine it would be tricky. That's why I'm just letting mine grow out lol

But your ice cream hair does sound yummy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I love Lasagna. :heart


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I like turtles.


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

I can sing, but have terrible stage fright. Its like it doesn't even count. Also, I like turtles too.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't like keeping my cell phone in my pocket because I'm worried about the side-effects (Did you hear the story of the teenager who got breast cancer from keeping her phone in her bra? :eek)



Toad Licker said:


> I love Lasagna. :heart


mmm, lasagna :3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have things that I still need to do today.


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

I have always wanted pets other than cats, but most pets aren't as easy to take care of as cats. ::Insert lolcat::


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another useless fact about myself. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am learning how to cook since I now live alone.


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a scar on my elbow from... let's say... a night bicycle ride.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I haven't had my hair cut in 8 months :um


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^oh my gosh... crazy you would say that. I have a new pair in my closet too but keep wearing my old ones because they are comfy...:b


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I love drugs and I wish I could do them like crazy. In fact if I could be in a permanent stoned state without pain that would be perfect.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

I like seeds


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't need a cookbook to make dinner, and I can make more than just spaghetti.



Toad Licker said:


> I am learning how to cook since I now live alone.


One of the best investments you can make with your time.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I haven't been here in a while o.0


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I've graduated from ruining friendships to ruining friendships before they actually start. It's pretty obscure, not sure you've heard of it...


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I cuddle my plushie on nights when I feel particularly lonely and desirous of another's company. I even kiss it sometimes. Yes; I know. Pathetic, weird, and creepy. Especially at this age and considering that it is a fictional cartoon character.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am tired today.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I was up until after 3 a.m. this morning and ate breakfast after 2:30 a.m. I was hungry and thirsty. I drank some cranberry grape juice. 

I really want to be an insomniac. lol But it's hard for me to stay up most mornings any later than 3.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Dude, I'm gonna hold your hand so hard that it's gonna blow your mindhole with how hella rad my affection is.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I cut a hole in my hand from my boot zipper lol it bled. Of course, I always find ways to hurt myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I woke up way too early this morning. :yawn


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

I have owned several lighters over the years, not because I smoke anything, but as an excuse to awkwardly light people's cigarettes. I think a lot of my friends came from having a lighter.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am in a situation that I can not control...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've been in mental & social decline for 10 years now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I've had a turtle for nearly a year now and I have yet to name him.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ What kind of turtle do you have?

I keep a half filled water bottle in every corner of my room that I visit frequently enough and every bag I use (essentially my school backpack and my smaller recreational backpack).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like playing video games.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never used facebook.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

One of my best memories is this one night at church.
The type of night where we just hanged out, not an actual service.
Me and my friend are walking around the parking lot and the empty field by it.
He's telling me about his childhood.
His family used to have a farm.
All the animals were his friends...
He was so happy then.

It was beautiful to see you open up like that.
You try so hard to be upbeat.
To let nothing phase you or slow you down.

I hope one day we're all as happy as you were... back when you had that farm... and all those friends.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have two nuts and they're both my brothers!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like football but love basketball.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am full.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am terrible at starting conversations...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am wearing socks right now.


----------



## Ningen (Mar 31, 2014)

I once caught a flying mouse. It bit me.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I am happiest when the suns out and get sad when it's dark. It used to be the opposite.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am a bit more energetic. It must be the multivitamins and the fact that the sun goes down at 8pm now!


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I LOVE cheese. I can eat a whole block of Cracker Barrel all by itself. Easily.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I was on an eighth grade reading level in the third grade.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

There is a student at work that I like so much. I like him like a son. I don't know why. I wish I could hug and kiss him and take care of him. For some reason he reminds me of my son. so I think that's why.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Toad Licker said:


> I've never used facebook.


 :eek
I have never joined either. Seems that everyone I know is there.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I only crack the knuckles on my right hand


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Mar 26, 2014)

I have no sense of smell!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My left eye seems to have stopped twitching as much as it has in the last month. I really thought I had Eye Parkinson's. :wtf <- It twitched that bad!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I found out that my much younger sister now smokes, I never figured her for the type of person that would ever do that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a black spot birthmark on my right foot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I rarely leave my bedroom, even though I live alone in my own apartment.


----------



## PandaPenguin (Apr 2, 2014)

I like dark colors. I wish I was taller.


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

I really like the cold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went to the store today.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I miss having happy dreams.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

i have a mole on my cheek and it's disgusting and it's something i'm really insecure about


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I like to pace or bounce in place (faster and more noticeably when I am excited or antsy). I can't normally sit still either. My uncle attended my sister's showcase yesterday, and as my mum was catching up with him after the show outside (he hasn't visited in a year), he commented that I looked like I "need a psychiatrist" simply because I was pacing/bouncing. My mum became livid and hushed him, trying to "protect me," whispering, "she _does_ see a psychiatrist," even though I was right there. Lol.


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

I have a rabbit named Pierre :3


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't drink coffee


----------



## obxshre (Mar 27, 2014)

I have an irrational fear of public restrooms. Mostly airplanes, gas stations and dodgy mom and pop restaurants.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

im the boss in L.A., like young Kobe 











no im not


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Zone said:


> im the boss in L.A., like young Kobe
> 
> no im not


Not with that attitude!

---

I used to like olives. But now I don't.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

I love to kayak fish and hike
I love to play guitar and when I played on stage I felt like my SA never existed
I shoot archery and hunt.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

If I hear music I know I automatically either air drum, air guitar or sing. It's extremely difficult for me to just sit and listen.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I used to sing in the show when I was younger.
Can't remember the last I did that.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I want to get out of the house but due to my agoraphobia I have no idea where to go.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I dislike mayonnaise


----------



## LostAndFoun D (Feb 26, 2014)

I knit and I like cats.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't like tartar sauce


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> If I hear music I know I automatically either air drum, air guitar or sing. It's extremely difficult for me to just sit and listen.


I find that if I'm listening to music that I like, I find it really hard to not move my head to the music. That gets kind of annoying when listening to music on the bus.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

slyfox said:


> I dislike mayonnaise


wat


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

You read right  I hate mayo. Maybe I'm not human because by girlfriend finds that strange too


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

creating stories for techniques helps me remember them


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Priapus said:


> creating stories for techniques helps me remember them


Seems like an interesting way for remembering things

..................................................................................

I really like sour candy and drinks but should avoid them for the sake of my teeth and my acid reflux problems.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

When I'm not working I spend my time alone in my room at the computer but I'm not a gamer, nor am I one to browse random websites or vids


----------



## Lorn (Apr 7, 2014)

I have an excellent memory for people.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

ever since someone made a comment about like a moLE OR SOmething on here i've been trying to cover my entire cheek in foundation because i'm super paranoid about it

haaa x random fact x


----------



## trushy (Mar 28, 2014)

I have seasonal allergies and I feel a flare up coming on. Oh my head....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am very low maintenance.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Part of me wishes I had asked to read your letter.
And that you had said yes.

It would have been nice to have that window into your mind.
Promise, I wouldn't have judged a single thing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sometimes I like to sit in a quiet room listening to the breeze


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

My favorite rappers are: Lupe Fiasco, Mickey Factz, Asher Roth, and Sikai. Jazz (ish) Rap is my favorite kind of Rap.... I think :stu


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Material possessions / a flashy lifestyle are of virtually no importance to me; which doesn't always bode well for my motivation to pursue a successful career.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I like to research certain minuscule subtopics in extreme detail for days at a time. If I get very interested, pretty much all my time on the computer will be dedicated to researching that topic, and every moment offline is spent writing about it in my special notebooks and thinking about it, even as I drift off to sleep. As a result, I often forget about my surroundings and responsibilities, all in turn for the most random tidbits of knowledge that are practically useless.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate mornings.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm ordained as a reverend with the Universal Life Church. It was as hard as typing my name and email address back when I did it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ My skin is quite sensitive & reacts to mosquito bites more intensely as such, bigger welts that stay longer
~ My skin also dries out insanely fast


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

I am a huge fan of Teva sandals, and wear them most of the year. When it is cold, I just put socks on with them. woot.

@slyfox, that is kinda awesome. haha.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks 

I've kayaked alone to an uninhabited island about 2 miles offshore. Was fun but after that I realized how stupid it was and kind of lost my nerve to do it again.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

I like sitting on my roof to get fresh air


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

oood said:


> I like sitting on my roof to get fresh air


That sounds nice. Do you also go up there at night to watch the stars?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Long day.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I shave only 3 times a week due to my slow growing facial hair.


----------



## ksevile (Jan 18, 2014)

I shave only once every 2-3 weeks. My facial hair grows extremely slow.


----------



## ksevile (Jan 18, 2014)

AceEmoKid said:


> I like to research certain minuscule subtopics in extreme detail for days at a time. If I get very interested, pretty much all my time on the computer will be dedicated to researching that topic, and every moment offline is spent writing about it in my special notebooks and thinking about it, even as I drift off to sleep. As a result, I often forget about my surroundings and responsibilities, all in turn for the most random tidbits of knowledge that are practically useless.


I do the exact same thing. I even write independent research papers about what I study. One day, I want to be a professor, either of history or biological sciences. I've always been fascinated how professors can endlessly and eloquently talk about their research areas without verbal dysfluencies we are all characterized by (or most of us--we tend to say "um" and "you know" a lot for lack of knowledge). I was always fascinated at how articulate some of them can be.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boredom is my middle name. :blank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I put myself in peoples' shoes all the time to understand them and sympathize with what they're going through.


----------



## PeppermintButler (Apr 12, 2014)

sometimes I tell people Im dying as an excuse to get out of things.
AND when i get drunk i tell the most absolute craziest lies. aka i told one of my friends who can be annoying that my family was part of the mafia and they were coming for her. she was too scared to come near me for a week!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

i really can't stand being the only tease in party. o.0


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Not sure I measured it correctly. 

I am 10 1/2 inches long. 

.

My foot that is.

I used a knife and a picture of a ruler on my screen to measure it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't like sweet potatoes/yams. Yuck!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I love sweet potatoes/yams. Yum!


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I sometimes make miaowing noises at the cats. 
Especially if you imitate a tomcat, they think a stranger
is there.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I had to go grocery shopping today.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mowed and trimmed the lawn.
Added fresh potting soil to my plants and tree. A good day


----------



## ndjokovic (Nov 23, 2013)

I'am freaking badass. dont worry about notin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am extremely stubborn. :bat


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I once ate a burrito consisting banana and vanilla frosting. Nastiest food combination ever.


----------



## deathproof (Apr 15, 2013)

....................


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

When I was 11 or so I fell through the ice of a frozen bay up in Nunavut Canada. Some friends & I were trying to get a bike that was left out on the ice. I wasn't in for that long but it was quite traumatic. I didn't(and still don't) know how to swim. I can float however but deep ends of pools do make me anxious. I've not been swimming in years. I really ought to learn but it seems a strange thing to be picking up at my age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a small collection of stuffed Tasmanian Devils (looney tunes).


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

_Through these veins a Wolfblood flows_.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've started collecting unakite stones. Totally not just because it is one of the few stones I can identify(at least I hope so :cry ) and find semi regularly


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

I love the smell of burnt matches.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

I currently have 14 platinums on PSN wooooo


----------



## Monique Higgs (Apr 16, 2014)

*Life*

I love people's life story!:yes:boogie


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I live with a cat who has a mission in life of getting in my room(whether I'm in it or not) where he usually is not welcome. He runs at the door, tries to turn the door knob, and hides around a corner and runs for it when I open the door. I'd let him in but I can't sleep with him in there, he has destroyed my stuff *mourns my favorite wood carving*, and it is such a mess atm that he could get hurt. The door latch is crap so his ramming it occasionally succeeds  

Sometimes when he has succeeded, he'll hold my room hostage for canned food. He'll stand at the doorway watching to see if I put it in his bowl. If he suspects I'm tricking him(which I often am :twisted) he'll dart back under my bed.

He is very inspirational though on his level of dedication to his dreams however small they may seem to us lol I plan on letting him in more after I have the room cleaner and have stuff completely blocking him from hiding under my bed


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I collect foreign money, coins or bills, when I come across it. I may not be able to travel everywhere but I can have tiny representations of many a place


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I was once front row at a Metallica concert. I've been listening to them since I was fifteen, and I've seen them live four times.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

I bought some toys from Tokyo Otaku Mode and I want more but I don't want to spend lavishly on toys but I love them so much >.<


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I like to have the TV on while I'm playing a handheld game.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

When I was a kid I was at the park for 4th of July with my relatives and I tripped over some tree's roots as I was running around. As this happened, this tourist was laughing at me. I remember I was thinking how mean he was, but now that I'm much older I get it now. I probably would laugh if some bratty kid fell over too.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I love green olives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate anything that's suppose to be "reality tv".


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I bought a sweater, a bra (lolz), and two tops today. :-}


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have some hoarding tendencies. I have thousands of rocks I've collected for stone carving. I've only done anything with about 10 of those stones. Only a hundred or so are worth keeping just for a personal collection. I might need to start a rock garden outside with the less desirable ones. I've also been collecting clean aluminum foil balls to someday melt down for aluminum casting.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like it when it's sunny outside.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I dislike what you would call traditional spaghetti noodles, whole wheat all the way!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am so exhausted, but I still have to go for a run.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have two ceiling fans in my apartment, it's the first time I've ever lived in a place that had them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Caffeine is a diuretic - I know first hand


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I used to despise all Mexican food, but now I like some as long as it isn't really spicy.


----------



## trushy (Mar 28, 2014)

I am enjoying the iphone 5s! Just upgraded today!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like odd things.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hate playing guitar with moisturized hands. I'll wash my hands with soap to dry them out first so that I have better grip on the strings


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

I love turbulence! 
I am a chronic tea drinker.
I can get sea sick on a Merry-Go-Round.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

When I was a kid I used to make leaf sandwiches for my neighbor's black Labrador. What I'd do is go to my other neighbors' front lawns and collect leaves and then shove it through the link face for the dog. That dog was such a sweetie pie.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

I want to meet Sharon Needles.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I like the smell of petrol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I had to go outside today, I hate going outside. :duck


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I love finding new notebooks. I'd probably have a million in my collection but feel bad having too many around before I write in the old ones.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am learning how to cook.


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

i like big butts and i cannot lie


----------



## carclub36 (Apr 20, 2014)

Fanta's my favorite drink. I've drank it in the US, Germany, India, Korea, and China (and maybe Canada). The stuff from Germany is my favorite.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have been interested in foxes since being a very little kid. I don't know if it started before or after my dad got me a choose your own adventure book about foxes. It had a lot pictures of different scenarios. I think it was one of the books my dad used to read to me. Later I became interested in Kitsune mythology. I've only seen a handful of foxes that were wild though. I'll share them even though they aren't that impressive.

*A fox hiding in the tall grass behind my old house. Took some pics
*A fox running at night when I was urban exploring
*I saw a fox hiding in some tall grasses at a nature center. My dad saw one there too.
*What looked like a fox chasing a cat (no idea how that worked out). I was riding across a bridge in a car at the time. It was very near the nature center I mentioned.
*A fox running across a country highway.

Weird I think there were more but can't remember atm  Thought there was another more recent one but probably was just another fox running across a road.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I trim my nose hair. It's not long or anything but for some reason it bothers me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have two eyes just like everyone else. Just ask my two imaginary illegitimate children!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am getting ready to watch some more NBA playoffs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am currently listening to music.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

i constantly lose stuff, i dropped my headphones today… it's either that or i break them all the time


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I just laughed and had cranberry juice go down the wrong pipe and in my nose some  Still coughing. Hate when that happens


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am half asleep. Good night.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

I tried to lick my armpit last night just to see if I can...I can.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I love chocolate.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm trying to find a particular shirt.....


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a weird obsession with beards. I admire/envy them a lot & wish my own was more dense. I also have never shaved with a regular razor as I was never taught to. The first time I shaved was in grade 10 of high school, my bro gave me his electric razor


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I sometimes squeeze the skin around one of my nipple towards it and then I have a weird mini-boob and I touch it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am listening to the rain falling.


----------



## Lacrima627 (Jul 23, 2012)

I have hypermobility in my fingers. I am able to bend my fingers 90 degrees from a flat surface.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I always have to wear my purse in public. I take it everywhere in public when I go out. If I don't, I feel really awkward. It just doesn't feel right having my hands to my side. Sometimes, I'll just cross my arms over my chest just so it doesn't always look like I think someone's going to steal my pocketbook. xD I feel like something's missing if I go without it anyways.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a beauty mark on my right eyelid. People mistake it for a makeup mishap. Nah, it's just a stupid beauty mark.


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

i am...............tired of life


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I tried to commit suicide once. It didn't work.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a toy truck that I got from my grandma many years ago, it's larger than hot wheels vehicles.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

i m posting in dis thread hurhurhur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I live about a mile away from my youngest brother.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I like green apples.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

I used to do impressions of people when I was younger. I also would walk up to my friends in school and ask them random questions for fun.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

mattmc said:


> I like green apples.


My favorite type of apple too. Never cared for the red ones much.

I'm not a big fan of bologna. Small amounts are ok but I find much more sickening. At least when you fry the slices it tastes like hot dogs, but I'd rather just buy hot dogs.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I wonder where people get these computer-drawn faces?


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

slyfox said:


> My favorite type of apple too. Never cared for the red ones much.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of bologna. Small amounts are ok but I find much more sickening. At least when you fry the slices it tastes like hot dogs, but I'd rather just buy hot dogs.


My friend said he only likes red. Some people man. Green is the superior.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I am a member of the green apple crew as well. The red ones don't do it for me at all


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

...And everyday I used to look forward to it. My heart would start beating faster and I couldnt stop smiling. And now I secretly look around to see if I can...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still have acne :mum


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

The show "Cheaters" is my guilty pleasure  
It's heartbreaking to see people get cheated on, but I love watching the cheaters get busted! I suppose lots of people do too, that show's been around for a while.


millenniumman75 said:


> I still have acne :mum


acne suuuuuucksss D:


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

i shave my head bald every day


----------



## Aife (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't mind green or red apples, I just don't like when they have wax because I can't stand the feeling of my teeth slipping over the wax and that sound it makes. :shivers:

I love the reality TV show Survivor, I'm obsessive about it and have watched since I was young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have several online friends but none in real life.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't like taking meds.


----------



## Aviatrix (Apr 28, 2014)

I have moved six times in the past six years.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Some Random Things About Lonelyguy111 - Chuck*

I sleep in the nude while falling asleep to political talk radio. 

My car is a Toyota Corolla and I live in North Carolina.

My cat is a black and white tuxedo cat named Moses and I feed about 6 stray cats every day. I named them, Samantha, Chloe, Cross-Eyed Charlie, One-Eyed Jack, Aaron, and Ms. Calico.

Sometimes a raccoon and an opossum come by and eat the cat food.

I am obsessed with reading about political corruption and listening to radio shows about it.

I like to dabble with 3D art software and make fantasy / surreal images for fun.

I have brown hair and a mustache and I look like a boring, mellow math teacher.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i have dimples. my left dimple is less prominent than my right one. i know i have found my soulmate if they have a prominent left dimple and a weaker right dimple. ur dimple completes me.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I won't touch toilet door handles or rubbish bins.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I love total oblivion.


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

My eyes are a hybrid color. They are very rare. They are a light blue with a yellow ring around the pupil.


----------



## Aviatrix (Apr 28, 2014)

I haven't painted my fingernails in around 13 or 14 years.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I've ate 2 much and feel like exploding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't owned a car in years.


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a bike. I don't ride my bike. At this point, its just taking up space.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've been on my pc for many years.


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

apedosmil said:


> My eyes are a hybrid color. They are very rare. They are a light blue with a yellow ring around the pupil.


that sounds *amazing.* :O

I've never seen snow.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

i like peanuts


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Some More*

I swim almost every day.
My favorite color is blue.
Cats are my favorite pets.
I like to read about ancient history.
I have a mole on my chin under the right side of my mouth.
My eyes changed color a couple of times in my life: green, to dark hazel, to a light hazel with brown around the center -- honest ! ( Up to the age of 14 ).

I burp every time I swallow a soft drink !


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

_Cause I swear I'd burn this city down to show you the light_


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

I write with my right hand but can only brush my teeth with my left.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I browse SAS on my Xbox 360. Roughly every other post takes me 45 minutes to type and an additional 3 minutes is added for the obligatory re-edit.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm a living oxymoron, especially the moron part, jk, I'm an intellectualible.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

im on my church's dance team
i love to sing


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Got a new onesie yesterday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to go out soon. :?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've had two appointments this week to see my Psychiatrist and therapist and now I have a dentist appointment tomorrow. lol Three appointments in one week. That's a record.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*I Exist*

I eat.
I sleep.
I work.
I go to the bathroom.
I blow my nose.

*Therefore I AM.*

Chuck,
Rene Descartes the Old Fart


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> I've had two appointments this week to see my Psychiatrist and therapist and now I have a dentist appointment tomorrow. lol Three appointments in one week. That's a record.


That would kill me.
I would stay home in bed with the covers over my head and forget them all.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

One of the first things I do when I get home is take off my socks. Being barefoot is one of the simple pleasures of this life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm tired today.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

My body heat disagrees with shirts.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I have a weird obsession with beards. I admire/envy them a lot & wish my own was more dense. I also have never shaved with a regular razor as I was never taught to. The first time I shaved was in grade 10 of high school, my bro gave me his electric razor


This post just popped up when I clicked on this thread, and ironically enough, I identify heavily, I've got a sad obsession with having a nice thick beard and mine just isn't quite there yet. Much time spent taking biotin and browsing beard forums, checking out nice beards and comparing them to mine own, I just got to give it time I guess mans.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I hate holidays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My team won their NBA series last night. :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to mow my lawn


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

I always set off metal detectors because I have a plate and 11 screws in my wrist.

I love traveling so much that I don't really care about the destination.

I really really love french and hindi movies, and mexican and hindi movies.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

music, I mean.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

I love surrealistic art.
Especially 3D art and computer animation.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I need to trim my bushes


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)

I'm related to Saint Faustina.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I've got a 1/2 inch scar on my forehead from cracking my head open as a kid.


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)

tea111red said:


> I've got a 1/2 inch scar on my forehead from cracking my head open as a kid.


Ouch!


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I used to take the plastic lid off my toybox when I was younger and ride it down the staircase like a sled. 

I like car rides, allot. I just like driving places.

Green is one of my favorite colors.

My shoe size is a 6

I hum to myself when I'm nervous sometimes.

I tap my feet when I'm irritated, it's more of a wiggle than a tap I guess....

I don't enjoy hot weather.

I like going for walks in isolated areas like the woods.

The sound of the ocean or a creek relaxes me 

I like the rain, particularly sunshowers, sometimes I'll run in it to get some exercise.


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)

PandaBearx said:


> I used to take the plastic lid off my toybox when I was younger and ride it down the staircase like a sled.


ROTFL!

My sis and I did that with a piece of cardboards at our grandparents' house once when we were kids. ONCE.

I'd never seen Grandpa turn that shade of purple before. :hide


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

one time regina george punched me in the face, it was a awesome


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Nothing I do means anything if no one witnesses it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I just finished watching the Spurs beat the Mavericks.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm usually feeling one of two feelings

One:





Two:


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Kalliber said:


> one time regina george punched me in the face, it was a awesome


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

That is so fetch


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I kind of want to try weed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Even when I have spare funds I'm rarely inclined to spend them on things like clothing or phone upgrades


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I need to stop posting on that forum. It makes me really anxious as I always think their silently judging me.

(They are.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I might have to go out today. :door


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I hear Katy do splits on trees, so I do splits on trees
#SplitsOnTrees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I talked to my mom on the phone for a bit today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a bicycle that I never use.


----------



## Fonts (Sep 15, 2013)

I was born with a tooth.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I prefer raw broccoli to cooked broccoli even if the cooked has cheese on it


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I have weird hair, it's curlyssh unless I use gel


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I would really like to try weed.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

CravingBass said:


> I would really like to try weed.


I noticed your interest with that other thread, which I replied to. Btw, in retrospect, it'll probably get locked or deleted soon since discussing illicit substances is against forum guidelines. Anyway, if you are going to try it, just make sure you do a lot of research before hand. As two basic tips, first, take a low dose the first time. You probably won't get high anyway, so it'll be a waste to smoke more. This is also to ensure you don't have any adverse reaction that would be exacerbated by a higher dose. Second, do it with people you trust in a familiar, closed environment. Hopefully experienced smokers who won't pressure you into smoking more, inhaling and holding it in for longer than you are capable, doing insane things with them, so on.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

i believe we get reincarnated when we die and i remember some of my past life


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)

I don't like having people behind me and can't sit with my back to a doorway.


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

When I was 15, I stepped on a piece of glass that went through my shoe and into my foot. Luckily it was during a school trip and people carried me/took care of me.


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)

digitalbath said:


> When I was 15, I stepped on a piece of glass that went through my shoe and into my foot. Luckily it was during a school trip and people carried me/took care of me.


Ow! Just reading that made me cringe.


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Iselilja said:


> Ow! Just reading that made me cringe.


Remembering it made me cringe, lol. I'm glad I had good friends then who serenaded me with funny songs to take my mind off the pain.

Glass shards in skin has always been a huge phobia for me, even before that happened. Life has a great way of taking what you're most scared of and smacking you in the face with it.


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)

digitalbath said:


> Life always has a way of taking what you're most scared of and smacking you in the face with it.


Isn't THAT the truth? :twak


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

i just got nostalgic about the summer that my air conditioner didnt work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I took a short nap today.


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Iselilja said:


> Isn't THAT the truth? :twak


It's the gospel truth. Though I've _yet_ to fall into an empty elevator shaft. (knock on wood, it ain't gonna happen.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm about to watch some NBA playoff games.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

I wear wire framed glasses and I am very near sighted.
Blind as the proverbial bat without them.
*
I burp almost every time I take a sip from a carbonated soda. *

I sleep in the nude.

I like to read about Iceland.

I am crazy as a loon.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Me too !*



digitalbath said:


> When I was 15, I stepped on a piece of glass that went through my shoe and into my foot. Luckily it was during a school trip and people carried me/took care of me.




Wow.
That happened to me once !
I was walking in a park in the dark, and I stepped on a broken glass bottle bottom that had big long jagged edges and it went through my shoe and way up into my foot ! *Blood EVERYWHERE !*

Some yo-yo drank some beer and broke the bottle in the park and left it there for my foot to find. :cry


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Broken Glass is Not Very Nice*



digitalbath said:


> ....
> 
> Glass shards in skin has always been a huge phobia for me, even before that happened. Life has a great way of taking what you're most scared of and smacking you in the face with it.


I can again relate to that.

When I was 14, I bumped into a glass sliding door in my parents home and fell through it and was cut all over my body.

Glass shards were everywhere and I went into shock, wandering around the house blacked out and then woke up in the kitchen with blood all over the kitchen floor. My mother came home from a restaurant and had to mop up all the blood around the house with a mop and a bucket. I had big gaping wounds all over me from the broken glass. 

Needless to say, I get a bit nervous when I come into contact with anything made of glass, especially large sheets of it like windows.

Glass can be a big bummer !


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> I can again relate to that.
> 
> When I was 14, I bumped into a glass sliding door in my parents home and fell through it and was cut all over my body.
> 
> ...


Oh god, that sounds like something out of a horror film.

One of the reasons I'm so scared is because I read that if even a tiny shard gets inside your skin, it can get into your bloodstream and into your heart and stop it. Dunno if it's true, but mildly terrifying anyway.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> I can again relate to that.
> 
> When I was 14, I bumped into a glass sliding door in my parents home and fell through it and was cut all over my body.
> 
> ...





digitalbath said:


> Oh god, that sounds like something out of a horror film.
> 
> One of the reasons I'm so scared is because I read that if even a tiny shard gets inside your skin, it can get into your bloodstream and into your heart and stop it. Dunno if it's true, but mildly terrifying anyway.


That sounds horrible. Did you end up going to the emergency room?

I'd give both of you the creeps. I've wanted to get into flint knapping(the way you make arrowheads from flint). You can knap with glass as well. Since I didn't have flint readily available on two separate times in my life I've experimented with glass on the recommendation of knapping sites. Both times I got disgusted because it was so horrible getting little pieces of glass in my fingers  I don't know why I tried it again recently.

The very tiny pieces are the worst cause you can feel them when your hands touch something and they are hard to get out. Hope the heart thing you said is untrue or that at least there are no more pieces in me that I'm unaware of  Going to stick with stone carving instead of knapping.

Not my arrowhead but here is a picture of a glass arrowhead


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

slyfox said:


> The very tiny pieces are the worst cause you can feel them when your hands touch something and they are hard to get out.


Oh god whyyyyy :no


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Good question, I doubt it'll be happening again anytime soon. Not worth the misery


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I love history O.O


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We had a storm here today.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Glass Arrows Look Cool. Broken Glass Stinks !*



digitalbath said:


> Oh god whyyyyy :no


Slyfox:

That sounds like a lot of fun and very rewarding if you can make something.
I worked in a good friend of mine's stone fabricating workshop in his home and he let me use the tons of free marble he had in his back yard and I made tables, chess sets, candle holders, and all kinds of things out of gorgeous colored and patterned marble.

The glass arrowhead pic looks beautiful.
I would be totally freaked out by the tiny glass pieces getting into my skin. I have had that happen form breaking glassware and it is horrible !

Yeah. I had to go to the emergency room. I was 14 and my parents left me alone that night since they went to a dinner party and I had to call the neighbor across the street to take me there.

I was so out of it that I kept apologizing for bleeding all over his car. I was VERY lucky NOT to have tiny shards of glass all through my skin and inside of the wounds all over me which was a literal miracle it seemed. The kids at school thought it was so neat and cool when I came to school all wrapped up in bandages ! NOT so cool ! :no:no:no LOL.

What was so funny was after I got all cut up with the glass, I blacked out and wandered around unconscious and actually walked over and turned the stereo off which I don't remember doing ! There was blood around the stereo and it was off.

Anyway. Sorry to ramble on.

I do NOT like GLASS !!!!! :no:no:no


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Fashionable clothing can make me feel quite uncomfortable because of the attention it can draw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am not looking forward to this weekend.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't like Saturdays.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I love judge judy


----------



## Logan429 (Dec 23, 2013)

I cut my own hair.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I need to call my mom later.


----------



## Logan429 (Dec 23, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> I need to call my mom later.


Did you call her by now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Yes I did, thanks. 

I am good at math.


----------



## nullnaught (Mar 12, 2014)

I am not a picky eater. I like food.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to go out soon. :?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I had to go to summer school once D:


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

i had a lucid dream last night. it was awesome.


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

I got detention for swearing in front of other kids when I was 5.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I am a maniac.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm trying to call my brother but I guess he isn't home. :?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I met souija boy once ._ .


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I only eat my eggs scrambled & never with ketchup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's warm here today, sorry for all of you that got snow!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have ****ing Blepharitis right now and it's becoming a nuisance. My eyelid is all itchy and red and it burns when I blink. I had it back in November for like a month. It'll probably just keep coming back.


----------



## MrToaGuy (Nov 14, 2013)

*ehem*

q389wyhd8ywawehsbdcausdhboq87uho9UBNuhIB8O7QI2DUHSNAUJh98quwhdnw387oidushbnx98wao3i7uedhnsca089234170wd-ohiscna(PMwiujqw390e8fuidsnoawi4uefhndvo8ae4801293weifjdcvmer98ghv34n89eriudfvnqc03894uerhdvnq03498erudvn3490we78udscn0293wepaosifhkn54ry0efefv89384ejipoffvnklm o;iLNKefp9awsiogj[v;pfoar]'=[0jo na489uja98e4iorfjkavm0[[[3r9uw4j98rgrgrgdnsdi...................

Ok I'm done


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I love old Nicktoons. :3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have my fan going, it's hot today.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Random Facts About Lonelyguy111:*

I am now studying up on manually splitting an Access database into a back end with tables and the front end with the forms, queries, and reports.

My car is a Toyota Corolla, and I grew up in Connecticut.
I have a cat named Moses and I feed 5 stray cats every day.

I eat, I sleep, I work, and I write posts in SAS.
I digest, I burp, I sneeze, I take showers every day, and I wear glasses.
My favorite desert is chocolate milkshakes.

My favorite fictional author is Kurt Vonnegut Jr.

I eat food, I get heartburn, I fart, therefore I AM.
I exist in three dimensions.
Sometimes I drool in my sleep.
Sometimes I accidentally pick my nose in front of people out in public and get embarrassed.
I pick my nose therefore I AM.


----------



## Grendam (May 1, 2014)

I once ate 14 lobsters in one sitting when I was in 10th grade.

Speaking of dreams, I dreamt several days ago I was sharing a cottage with Hugh Jackman, and he got upset because I kept calling him "Wolverine." The other details are a bit hazy now.


----------



## Bekkah (Mar 26, 2013)

I hate being outside because I burn extra easy


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm a night owl. It's currently 2:40 AM and will go to bed in the next half hour.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

I love cakes..lots of cakes. I wish someone threw me into a swimming pool full of cakes!! :b


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

On wendsdays I wear Pink.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I never wear cologne. I don't care to walk around constantly smelling "man musk" on myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I wish I could get outside with all the nice weather we've been having lately.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have two adopted sisters but rarely see them now.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I wear socks and sandals, don't judge me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I got my hair cut today. :?


----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

I've seen the movie Sabrina (1995 version) about 200 times, give or take.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Stuff*

I have a mole under the right side of my mouth.
I eat raw garlic for health reasons.


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

I live in a hut that is situated on a cliff.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Music kinda annoys me, listening is less about the sound, and more about sharing or crafting an experience. My indulgences in the matter don't always reflect my capacity. I've never been a big fan of music.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just ran six miles.
I am having anxiety due to stress - the run helped, but I need to maintain that thinking. 

I have to have my gutters looked at due to water issues. :flush


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Downloaded a 21 day free trial of Eve to play online with someone. This should be fun. \(^_^)/


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've not played guitar in nearly 2 weeks


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Sometimes as I'm eating, I become reluctantly aware that I'm eating chewed food that's mixed with saliva in a moist hole in my face. And then I don't feel like eating anymore.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

cosmicslop said:


> Sometimes as I'm eating, I become reluctantly aware that I'm eating chewed food that's mixed with saliva in a moist hole in my face. And then I don't feel like eating anymore.


Its gonna be hard to kiss someone then...youll have to kiss them with your mouth closed all the time.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Sometimes I sing in falsetto when I yawn. It is how I learned how to sing with vibrato.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I almost didn't make it. There were complications when my mum was giving birth to me. I almost didn't make it through, I wish I'd of not made it tbh.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have very little to do today. :yay


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

cosmicslop said:


> Sometimes as I'm eating, I become reluctantly aware that I'm eating chewed food that's mixed with saliva in a moist hole in my face. And then I don't feel like eating anymore.


:haha:roflukeukeuke

*Eeeew. Ugh !
*
I was just eating some grapes and now I had to stop !


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

In public I spontaneously make gun symbols with my hands and pretend to blow my head off.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I passed my road test


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've not been to a movie theatre in quite a few months


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I have deep thoughts sometimes. Bacon cheeseburger.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> I passed my road test


your driving test..? thats pretty cool....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am listening to the rain outside.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got my gutter cleared and renailed to my house.....$25 bucks!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Its rustling in the bush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to go to bed soon.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My hair cam tell when it's going to rain, well it can tell when it's raining. IT'S like I got ESPN or something.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I plan to write a song that I will call "Shadowman's Shade"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went grocery shopping today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My cellphone is invisible! (I've never owned one :b)


----------



## unblinking (Apr 11, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I plan to write a song that I will call "Shadowman's Shade"


I like your music, bruv! good production, easy vibes, nice splash of colour (plenty orange), moreish groove.

my own soundsculpting is very different, not as musical, maybe a touch more cosmic, certainly a little darker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate mornings...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I get very angry, Like very


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I get this satisfaction from typing on my keyboard. It types so smoothly, plus I type fast. I also get satisfaction from peeling off stickers and popping bubble wrap. ^_^ I just popped some recently. It was fun. I had to make sure I popped them all.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I need to make an appointment to see my counselor soon. :?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have 3 online friends, 2 in the US and 1 in Europe.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm guilty of still wearing Christmas pjs in May. But to be honest they are hot pink and have moustaches on them :sus The only thing Christmasy about them is that they say, Ho Ho Ho. They are just too damn comfortable


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My very first memory in life was of being in a hospital due to my asthma. I could've have been very old as I was standing in a crib holding onto the bars at the time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am eating dinner and getting ready to watch an NBA playoff game.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I love mean girls, and I curse a lot


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

I write very mean and rude responses to a lot of threads in the Frustration forum but I just hit delete when I re-read them lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a habit of peeling labels off products, deoderants, jam jars, you name it so long as the label comes off relatively smoothly chances are I may remove it. I don't know why I do it but it pisses off my mom a lot, lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have my fan going, it's fairly warm today.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My new crown feels weird in my mouth. I asked the dentist to trim a part three times.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't seen either of my 2 adopted sisters in over a year now.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

boys who look like ezra miller and sen mitsuji makes me want to cry.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm tired as heck today.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Posting "something random about yourself".*

*" something random about yourself ".*

Ma ha ha ha ha !!!


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm trying to teach myself Italian. I really want to go to Italy one day.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I dressed up like Michael Jackson one Halloween. It was awesome. :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I need to go to bed soon.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

The downside of baking- sometimes things turn out so yummy I feel I eat at least half! Gonna have to make this cream cheese coffee cake again this week.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I get weird twitches in my body o.o


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm on season 7 of Star Trek: The Next Generation. Once I've finished it I will have completed the 3 series from the 80's/90's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate haters!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I weigh almost exactly 100 pounds now. I'm rather indifferent to it, but I thought it was interesting since it is such a grand number. Right?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I had to do my dishes today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

all of my friends before i had social anxiety were girls.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Im allergic to bananas but I feel like eating one that soft mushy texture mm better not otherwise e,r room here I come.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I can't dance to save my life.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I rode on my dad's boat yesterday at the lake. Glad someone else was with me, though. Made it more fun. My sisters and their significant others were there, too. I was trying to get over my fear of boats. I guess I liked it this time because the waves were barely choppy and it was a smooth ride. The last time I rode that boat was in 12th grade and I remember it tilting up because of the strong waves and there were a lot of choppy waves that time. >_< It was so scary. Thought I'd never get on one again. Jet skis are worse, though. D:


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

When I take out the pits in the avocados with a knife, I pretend I'm an archaeologist using some tool to open an old relic from some forgotten civilization that is the key to making all my research make sense. It's the little things in life.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I saw my mom for a few minutes earlier today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am not doing well tonight.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I met and talked to keke Palmer once


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomorrow will be the one year anniversary of the worst day of my life.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't heard from two of my online friends in several days which is unusual. :?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> Tomorrow will be the one year anniversary of the worst day of my life.


sorry to hear man ):


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Thanks. 

Today marks one year since my dad passed away. R.I.P. Dad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am drunk as hell. :drunk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know the last time I said "I love you" to any of my family members nor can I recall when any of them said it to me or each other


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I need to make a counselor appointment but haven't felt up to doing so yet.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I may have lost two of my online friends leaving me with just one left.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Out of boredom I just made an oil candle out of vegetable oil, I thin strip of jean material, a jar lid, and some wire. So far has been going for 19 minutes. I'll do anything to get out of working on something productive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I only get out of my apartment 5-6 times a month.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm tired, it's almost bed time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a habit of deleting things like text message conversations & the caller list on my phone regularly even though there's not real reason to do so


----------



## Less Anxious (May 29, 2014)

I have two separate translations of the Tao Te Ching.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I was born on thanksgiving day and was named after one member of a singing duo.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

^Oh wow  
My parents pretty much just went down a list of names for something they could agree on.


My favorite way to eat pizza is with a knife and fork.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Hehe 

My first concert I ever went to was the singing duo I was named after.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm going to have a busy month in June, I might have to leave the house 7 or 8 times.


----------



## Life Underneath The Soil (Jun 1, 2014)

I hate Sitcoms.
One day, I want to work with animals.
I love Sphynx cats, and will probably get one as soon as I can after I move out.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm the only Atheist in my family now. My third youngest sister is Christian. I don't know why but that just shocks me. I guess it's because she was Atheist for so long like me. I've been Atheist since I was 12 or 13. It's nice being the only one in my family that isn't a Christian. :yay


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm the only Atheist in my family now. My third youngest sister is Christian. I don't know why but that just shocks me. I guess it's because she was Atheist for so long like me. I've been Atheist since I was 12 or 13. It's nice being the only one in my family that isn't a Christian. :yay


 I read that Americans would rather vote for a "philandering, pot smoking" president than an Atheist one.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I like fish.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like to eat fish.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I too like to eat fish.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't like to eat fish and can hardly stand the smell :stu but wish I did since it's so healthy


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, Rickets....Dat is cray cray. :sus Had to Google philandering. Haha. Well, I know what not to be in my future. xD I'm joking. Yea, I'd really want to be President. Sounds worth it. Last thing anyone in general would ever probably want to be. :no :b

----------------------------------------

I get easily confused. >_<

----------------------------------------

I took two Adderalls this morning and I don't know if that's technically an overdose. I had a side effect I think but it wasn't anything serious. Just felt kind of hot and had a stomachache like I was going to puke. But I wanted to take them both at once because I was up all morning and couldn't get to sleep. I thought if I took them both in the morning, that I would be sleepy later. I should take two every other day or something. Not sure. I need to take them as prescribed but it's always good to change it up to see what works best for me. My Psychiatrist even told me to do that with my Xanax. I got 2-3 hours of sleep. O_O I'm not even sleepy. Hopefully, I'm tired after 2 a.m. in the morning. xD I don't know if this Adderall is making me do crazy things or what. It's not like I'm not fully aware of what I'm doing. Just making me more open and wanting to try new things I guess. Eh, not exactly sure. Almost like I'm a drunk except I'm conscious. I doubt that even makes any sense. That's a contradiction.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I pay rent on an apartment now and still spend 90+% of my time in my bedroom.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I just finished playing my video game for the night.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm bored...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

All my tea mugs are chipped. I think that's representative of me, no matter how composed I try to be I'm always slightly off in some way


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I ate some Keebler Sandies pecan cookies today. They're sooo good. I'm going to eat some for an early breakfast. My stomach is growling. I don't even think I had half of my calories for the day. :S


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm a night owl.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I haven't mowed my lawn in almost two weeks - no rain :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

AC/DC is my all time favorite band, I have all of their studio cd's. I've seen them twice in concert.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't like my mom's dog. It barks at anything that moves and uses any spot on the carpet as it's toilet.


----------



## Bikescene (Feb 7, 2014)

I can eat two large crabs all in one sitting, I really can.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I've always just used caps lock to capitalize letters instead of shift.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

tea111red said:


> I've always just used caps lock to capitalize letters instead of shift.


Yeah! I do this too! I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one. xD


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't think it could ever get so bad that I'd want to be someone else.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've worked nights for a combined total of nearly 3.5 years at 3 different places


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd fly away but I have a fear of flying. :?


----------



## Larry F (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm deep and complex


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10:48pm - out of the last 22 hours and 48 minutes, I have been awake 16 hours and 45 minutes :fall


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

There are seven things that I hate. Can you guess the fifth one?


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

My best friend is leaving for San Francisco for post-secondary. I'm back to being a loner again.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm naked... underneath these clothes I'm wearing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My agoraphobia is through the roof today. :hide


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I like to dip my French fries in ranch dressing.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I carry my keys everywhere I go, even inside my house.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Was bored so was learning to braid. Seems easy with three strands. I'm thinking I can either use this in crafts or to make my own rope


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I like eavesdropping on peoples' conversations just so when they or I go away, I finish what the person was saying with some stupid, nonsensical thought. Some guy said he "refuses to buy a belt over $40" before he walked into the store. And in fact, he continues that he doesn't believe in buying belts at all. he buys really tight, cheap underwear and wear it over his pants and voila, no need to buy a belt.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I juice vegetables most days in a lame and desperate bid to offset my excessive alcohol consumption. I don't want these vegetable concoctions to taste too nice as I don't feel that would be a sufficient trade off.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I lost my brand loyalty yesterday :cry I've always been a Nike girl. But I found these cute purple Adidas shorts that were on sale and I just had to have them! I feel like I cheated..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I live just a few miles away from Nike's headquarters.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm very stressed due to circumstances that I can't control, as usual...


----------



## Less Anxious (May 29, 2014)

I love getting up early in the morning.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My anxiety is through the roof right now. :afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I just spent more than 4 hours on the phone with my son catching up on the time we've missed.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to go see my counselor today. :?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I had a less stressful day than I've had in the last few days, thankfully.


----------



## Sussie (Jun 11, 2014)

Im a girl. I like to run. My favourite animal is the giraffe!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I like hot sauce.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I need to call and talk to my son later.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm really disappointed that I didn't get super powers.

...yet.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im gonna take my mp3 player and walk outside until the others wake up...cya!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm tired as hell today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My dad joined a World Cup pool & invited me to participate as well, I've never been a part something like that before. Should be interesting to see how it pans out


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I scream at the TV while watching footy matches, I can't help it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate the heat.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

If I was a moderator here I'd ban myself


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I like squirrels more than chipmunks


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I used to draw a ton when I was younger and everyone thought I had a lot of promise. At some point I hit a plateau and the progress has been slow ever since  Wanna keep practicing until I get much better. Even if I never become as great of a drawer as I want to be hopefully it'll help me with other arts and crafts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not looking forward to tomorrow, if only I could skip the day...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I saw an actual pimp today dressed up in a white suit and a white hat. O_O The funny thing was that he was getting into a black car. A white suit with a black car. lol


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Still wondering if I should reply to that post or not.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My favorite tv show of all time is M*A*S*H.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I sold my soul to the devil once but he wouldn't take it. :evil


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Sussie said:


> Im a girl. I like to run. My favourite animal is the giraffe!


I don't know why, but I love this post.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't like mornings much, takes me too long to wake up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am anxious about mowing my lawn.
My neighbors were outside two days in a row, so I couldn't mow. I am bound and determined to mow whether they like it or not!

They had the weekend! Let mw get my work done!


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

I have webbed toes.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm a crazy cat lady who has no cats :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm ready for bed.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Brutalmoose, along with Marques Brownlee are probably my favourite YouTubers ever.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Really enjoying season 4 of The Vampire Diaries. (no spoilers please :b)


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm listening to the wonderful sounds of a garbage truck.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ me too actually! haha :high5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have an appointment to go to today. :?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Damn appointment didn't go the way that I wanted it to go...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If boredom was a physical entity I would be it's master. :blank


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Orange is the new black has made me question my sexuality a bit more than I already do


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had a tick on me earlier today. Ewww. 

And I played a little bit of GTA 5. Too bad I don't have my own video game console. I'd be playing the **** out of that.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I always get approached or gain a guy's attention whenever I wear my hair up or pulled back compared to wearing it down.


----------



## Purplemayne (May 27, 2014)

I did a lot of shrooms and shattered reality, well my concept of it. It was already broken and falling apart so it was good to have that happen in a couple of hours. Anyway I rebuilt the mother ****er and it's better than it ever was!


----------



## tiltshiftfocus (Jun 15, 2014)

Uplifting Trance is my endorphin dose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't like other people's noise.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just went outside to go sit for a bit and I was leaning my head to look at the sky. I saw something in the sky but it wasn't directly above my house. It was near my house, though. I saw it going around in the same spot three different times. It wasn't a helicopter because it would have made a noise and it obviously wasn't an airplane. I don't think an airplane would go around in circles like that. It wasn't close enough to where I could see it. It probably was just a helicopter but it wasn't close enough to where I could hear it. I still think I should have heard it. I don't know why they would keep circling around in the same spot, though.

Okay, I just saw it again and it didn't look like it was shaped like a helicopter or an airplane. O_O I wish it was aliens. I don't know what the **** that thing was but it was closer and it went above my head but it was way up in the sky. This time, it was closer to where I could see it a little better. I think there were two of them. 

Eh, I'm not educated with this stuff. lol My sister knew that one was a plane. I just don't get why it would keep circling around near the same spot. Doesn't mean that aliens don't exist or that at least one person hasn't seen them. They could even be disguised as planes to not be identified by humans. No one knows what aliens look like or what their ships look like so I don't see how anyone could just say that's not a spaceship because it's not shaped like a circle. lmao xD They've never seen them so they couldn't know. I believe in aliens. I don't know if they've ever visited Earth...We do have an airport in my town. My sister kept trying to disprove the fact that I thought it was a UFO. xD Damn. I guess I never come outside enough at night to look at the sky like that. I'd rather keep believing it's something else. It takes the fun out of things if I don't.


----------



## tiltshiftfocus (Jun 15, 2014)

I think way too much when people leave me a hanging conversation on instant messaging.


----------



## thombom (Jun 21, 2014)

I might have lost something. I have no idea what. But when i look through my stuff, which literally all fits inside one bag, i know there is something missing. I often wonder if i left it somewhere one of the times i moved.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's almost bedtime. :?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My cat is the grand champion of spider and centipede slaying. He sucks at catching mice, but I'll choose to ignore that.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I still have 2 & a half years left of high school.


----------



## justapatheticperson (Jun 16, 2014)

I had my crappy artwork published in a video game magazine called Tips N Tricks in 2002.
I was interviewed by News 12 (News station in NY/NJ/CT) about a snow storm.
The only time I ever had to go to the ER was because a bike fell off the rack at Walmart and hit me on the head. (I work there, I was trying to put it back up and it fell)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't like Saturday, there is never anything on tv to watch.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

tiltshiftfocus said:


> I think way too much when people leave me a hanging conversation on instant messaging.


Ambiguity is a cruel mistress.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not looking forward to next week.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Sufferer of myopia, gelasin and nocturnal lagophthalmos


----------



## ONLYmarta (Jun 22, 2014)

*im a weirdo*

yes i am! i would rather spend my time with kids and animals, than with people my age... 
kuds are always honest...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I found out through my oldest son that my youngest son is married, no grand kids yet.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I saw a centipede in my room yesterday dying. :/ It kept curling up and I didn't know what was going on. It all of a sudden wouldn't move. I guess that's what happens when they die. :| Poor thing. They're not those poisonous or really big ones. I don't know what they're called. They're the small ones that smell kind of weird.

My oldest sister made me try some raspberry jalapeno jam over a week ago. That stuff is nasty and too much for me. lol I didn't like it at all. She wanted me to try it with some cream cheese. Bleh. Makes me think of that time I ate a bagel with some cream cheese or some kind of spread on it and I think it gave me a sour stomach. I find it strange how my mom has to have some milk to drink with something really sweet like a brownie or some kind of chocolate or chocolate chip cookies but she can eat the raspberry jalapeno stuff without drinking anything with it. And I'm surprised my sister liked it, too. I think there was some other kind that was like an orange flavor. I bet that kind tastes even worse. uke


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

I dont like onions or mushrooms. Also olives.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

mr hoang said:


> I dont like onions or mushrooms. Also olives.


I love olives :b Hate mushrooms usually when they are mixed with something like on a pizza. Onions I like sometimes, but other times I pick them out because I'd rather eat the other food.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

slyfox said:


> I love olives :b Hate mushrooms usually when they are mixed with something like on a pizza. Onions I like sometimes, but other times I pick them out because I'd rather eat the other food.


same here. I only like mushrooms on pizza because its baked and not all slimy. onions ill use if I have to. like slivered onions in beef noodle soup or something like that.
my friend called me picky because I didnt like them.
like ****, we cant like everything right?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

mr hoang said:


> same here. I only like mushrooms on pizza because its baked and not all slimy. onions ill use if I have to. like slivered onions in beef noodle soup or something like that.
> my friend called me picky because I didnt like them.
> like ****, we cant like everything right?


Yeah, there are a ton of foods I dislike. Yours don't seem weird. Know my girlfriend dislikes the same foods you dislike. I remember a lot of people didn't like olives on another topic on SAS. My Dad dislikes a ton of stuff including pizza(now that seems rare) and pasta. People think I'm weird because I don't like mayonnaise


----------



## Fleurs (Jun 25, 2014)

I almost died when I was a few days old. I wasn't breathing so my uncle gave me cpr and saved my life. There was even an article written about it in the newspaper which I didn't actually know about until like a week ago.


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

I like giving people nicknames.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a phone, it's not smart though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I spent several hours on the phone with my son. We're still catching up for the lost time.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I have a lot of mixed feelings/thoughts about things in life.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went outside today. :door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am listening to metal music.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like the night time, it's so much more peaceful than the day time.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I haven't gone out side my little town since last year, damn I go for walks at night rather than day.


----------



## justapatheticperson (Jun 16, 2014)

I actually got H1N1/Swine Flu during the epidemic in 2009. Never felt so horrible in my entire life. 

I was in a tattoo parlor to get a septum piercing, but my at-the-time boyfriend talked me out of it. I thank him for that, even though I was annoyed at the time. 

I had a dream that I gave birth to a rotisserie chicken, then was heartbroken when my dad cooked and ate it. Weirdest dream I ever had. 

I've been to Canada, Mexico, Bermuda, and the Bahamas. I would want to visit Greece and Australia if I could go anywhere.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Recently, I've been staying up all night and sleeping all day and I don't like it one bit.


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a burn scar on my abdomen.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went to the store earlier.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I just finished talking to my son on the phone for 3 hours. I'm learning a lot about the time I've missed with him.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I should have died at birth.


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

During my lifetime I had several falls from big heights. Somehow I managed to survive every time almost unharmed.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I bought a Bob Marley album when I was like 7

I've had good taste in music from when I was a kid lol


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I put rubbish in a binbag hung on my bedroom wall.
The wastepaper basket went years ago, partly due to lack of space.

There are also several binbags hung up for storing stuff.

I use loo paper for wiping my nose and so on, instead of tissues.


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

When I sit on the toilet I pretend I give interviews.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

When I was younger, like 12 years old and under I used to do impersonations of actors and singers and walk up to my friends and acquaintances in school and do interviews asking random out of no where questions.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I've gained confidence in the last 6 months.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Growing A British Styled Beard*

I am currently growing a British styled beard;

the kind that has a hairless chin with side chops along with my current mustache. The kind that you see in old pictures of British noblemen and dignitaries from the 19th century.

*I am making a lame attempt at looking dignified ! LOL.* :clap
*
This is EXACTLY what I am growing now.*

_Except mine looks better_ and *I am better looking than Sean Connery !*
LOL LOL LOL.


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

I just noticed that I have a habit of fidgeting with my glasses whenever I'm nervous or anxious. :S


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

I was a bey blade master back in the day. Back in the day...


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

seeking777 said:


> When I was younger, like 12 years old and under I used to do impersonations of actors and singers and walk up to my friends and acquaintances in school and do interviews asking random out of no where questions.


When I was little, I used to do impressions of other languages, as if I knew them. If I did them today they'd probably be taken as offensive. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm melting! Melting! :shock


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Sometimes, I love not making sense. I like acting in the hopes that my senselessness is appreciated. Plus, senselessness can be fun for me. (I'd like to master sarcastic non-sequiturs)

It is almost impossible for me to divide my attention... I'm essentially useless if something is on my mind. I'm sure my constant 'hyper focus' is a large contributor to my avoidance.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's almost bedtime. :yawn


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

I cut grass all day long.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

I like to pinch people's cheeks :3


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

There is nothing random about me at all. My personality is a direct result of my environment and personal choices.


----------



## camo duck (Jun 29, 2014)

I speak in my made up language to myself


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

My dream is to visit New Zealand one day, just seems like an amazing place to visit for scenery.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Aliens scare me


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*My new British styled beard is ITCHING !*


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm addicted to asmr videos.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I have eight mosquito bites.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm currently wearing shorts and a fleeced jumper with a fan on in my room that I can't be bothered to move to switch off. I'm half chilly and half cosy.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a habit of buying _really_ cute skirts (and recently, cute shoes), but will always wear shorts ro sweats, and a ratty t-shirt.

I'm a 23-yr. old girl and from the time I get out of bed and head out the door to work, the total time that will have passed is anywhere from 4-5 minutes. But sometimes I leave something at home and have to spend another 45 seconds going back to get it... I am sort of proud of this... But I don't leave time to get properly dressed in the cute clothes I bought.

So, sleep > everything else.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a little white dog.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I like to study animation history.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I just woke up. It's 6 in the afternoon. Sigh.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> I just woke up. It's 6 in the afternoon. Sigh.


Hahah wow. night shift? Or just didnt sleep at all yesterday lol


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

mr hoang said:


> Hahah wow. night shift? Or just didnt sleep at all yesterday lol


Couldn't fall asleep last night until about dawn. And yea, I was kind of under-rested from the night before.

I made too many sandwiches. And ate them.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I can't use soup spoons (the more circular ones) for anything except soup. I have no idea why. When all my regular spoons are dirty and I reach for a soup spoon instead to eat a yogurt etc, I immediately have an internal struggle telling myself "just do it", "no one wil know" (without the actual voices, i'm not that insane yet) but I never can. I cringe just thinking about it.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

I've never said no to chocolate . I've had more kidney stones than I can count, first one when I was 9. I don't like the smell of flowers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't like responsibility.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Had a drunk man come up to me and a couple of people less than two weeks ago. He was waving cash in front of us. For some reason, I thought it was going to be my lucky day and that he'd give us some money. Lmao He had a hundred dollar bill and a lot more money with him. :blank He was talking about weird stuff, too and saying he went to go see a stripper but that he had a wife. Lol I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This weekend I'm going to try shaving with a regular razor & shaving cream for the first time in my life


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm wearing polyester boxers. size 32. it's hot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never used Skype


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a pair of drum stick signed by Will Calhoun(the drummer of Living Colour & various jazz groups)



Canadian Brotha said:


> This weekend I'm going to try shaving with a regular razor & shaving cream for the first time in my life


It went well, I only cut myself once


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have two nuts and they're both my brothers!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Growing up there was this 90's Spiderman cartoon that I used to watch. At one point in the series something happened to Peter Parker & he began to mutate into a man sized spider. First extra arms grew out of his ribcage. Then eventually he became a full blown spider. The extra arms episode freaked me out but the transformation episode scarred me. Fans of the show raved about it but that whole affair was a part of my becoming seriously disturbed by spiders. There's something about the agility & creepy/crawly factor of 8 legs & the 8 eyes aspect of them is even worse. In person I can deal with smaller ones & I've known people who have had pet ones but if I see pictures of them up close or get a creepy/crawly feeling & close my eyes I can imagine pictures of them up close & it freaks me out. I was also bitten by one on a camping trip while sleep once when I was young & my forehead swelled up as a result. That's the story about how I feel about spiders


----------



## camo duck (Jun 29, 2014)

I use an epilator instead of shaving


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm hidden from view most of the time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hear that the world is my oyster, no wonder I hate oysters!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm terminally bored. :blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm making burritos for dinner. :yay


----------



## Psyflux (Jul 22, 2014)

When I was in my last year of high school, a girl in my class wanted to try a cigarette. So she asked a friend and myself to bring her back a pack from the shops and gave us $10. On the way we passed a Red Rooster (fast food store) and saw a deal to get 2 meals for $10. We told her the smokes must have fallen out of my friend's pocket on the way back.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^^haha. Nice

Hmm something random. Roller coasters are my nemesis. They fling my body into the air and make me do involuntary hick maneuvers.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Psyflux said:


> When I was in my last year of high school, a girl in my class wanted to try a cigarette. So she asked a friend and myself to bring her back a pack from the shops and gave us $10. On the way we passed a Red Rooster (fast food store) and saw a deal to get 2 meals for $10. We told her the smokes must have fallen out of my friend's pocket on the way back.


lol funny.

Something random about me...I've been in my PJ's since 5 this evening.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fat bottomed girls, you make the rockin' world go round! :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't been outside my place in several days.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I haven't been here in a while.


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

I am left handed


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I went through an emo/scene phase during my Myspace days. :b


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

I am so wide awake right now.

Alarm goes off in about an hour and a half. Work will be fun.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I have almost 60 million fans on kim kardashian Hollywood. Sweg


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I keep a stash of energy bars in case of emergencies. My collections gotten so big I had to move them to a shoe box :um


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a cat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am overly sensitive to noises.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

My two favourite TV shows are House and The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't been out of the state that I live in for over 20 years now.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I enjoy video games


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

i have spent a lot of money on books


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My body is constantly creaking, cracking, & popping as I walk. I usually just tune it out but it must sound bizarre to other people


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I like pretty boxes.


----------



## redblurr (Oct 26, 2013)

My feet are aching right now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I need to go make something for dinner soon.


----------



## Sophiiii (Aug 1, 2014)

I love spongebob


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I find natural red hair to be attractive.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I eat potatoes raw and plain.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm allergic to Off Bug spray.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I turn/cover the mirrors before going to bed if I'm able to. :afr


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I never save text or PM conversations. I usually delete them after I've replied or at the end of the day. I also delete the call list on my phone as well(not that I get many)


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I enjoy looking through various recipes online and save them for future use.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went grocery shopping today.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

My index fingers twist away from my thumbs.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I have an older sister.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I've never had a top e string last more than a few days on my guitar.


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

In reality, I have black hair.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

My outfits mainly consist of the colours black and purple. I do have the odd colour here and there though.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I hate the texture of Cotton balls >~< so gross & I refuse to touch them. It's like the equivalent of nails on a chalkboard to me haha.


----------



## aNervousGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

I really hate my face.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I enjoy storms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am extremely agoraphobic. :door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I got my hair cut today, it wasn't easy for me to do but I needed it lol.


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

I sometimes stare out into space but after a while I find out when I stop zoning out I'm starting at someone. And I can never tell how long I was doing it so I feel really awkward.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> I got my hair cut today, it wasn't easy for me to do but I needed it lol.


Good for you! :clap

I'm hanging out with a new friend today and I'm most nervous about not being able to figure out how to buzz in to her apartment. lol Why must the little things get me so nervous?


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Sometimes when listening to music I lose myself in it so much I actually feel like I'm asleep and just dreaming about nothing but peace.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have two sons.


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm a cat person.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I tend to agree with people when I don't agree with people.


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

I can get a little bit obsessive in relationships.


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

I've lost my appetite.

I'm realizing how much he made me feel special. I suck.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My salt is Pink! 

I now only use Himalayan Pink Salt.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

My hands smell like my foot powder right now and my teeth ache from eating cold ice cream. I am tired from a long work week and I want to sleep for 6 months. I am being slack about bathing my cat Moses because I do not want to piss him off.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I don't blame you, cats and bath time don't mix well. 

I'm listening to my bedtime song(s), I usually listen to whatever is one of my current favorite songs several times before going to bed.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

^ Haha, I'm the same.

My random disclosure of the day is that.....my favorite food to cook is dried pinto beans......


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Bean Bonanza Feast*



Wagnerian said:


> ^ Haha, I'm the same.
> 
> My random disclosure of the day is that.....my favorite food to cook is dried pinto beans......


Cool.

Sometimes I will go on a "bean bonanza" feast and go to the grocery store and buy about 8 different kinds of beans and cook them then eat them for a week because I made so much ! Put them on rice and add different sauces and such.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I make good slushies! Orange juice, nestea, water and lemon juice blended together with ice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have three nephews and one niece.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

^^ Aw I can't wait to be an Aunt

I love salty foods.


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

I can make a really loud noise with my mouth.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

One of my favorite songs is Thunder Kiss '65 by White Zombie, lol.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

I forget if I brushed my teeth this morning or not. :con


----------



## Bethannny (Aug 7, 2014)

tea111red said:


> One of my favorite songs is Thunder Kiss '65 by White Zombie, lol.


Love that song!

My random fact is... I'm type 1 diabetic.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I wear t-shirts and cutoffs most of the time.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Bethannny said:


> Love that song!
> 
> My random fact is... I'm type 1 diabetic.


Hehe, nice! 

(not the diabetic part...that sucks)


----------



## GarakLee (Jul 31, 2014)

My mother passed away when I was 9 (not the best "random" thing I know :\ )


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I regularly eat leftovers from the fridge cold. It doesn't bother me at all & I actually quite enjoy it but I know for a lot of people cold food is blasphemy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have trouble remembering names.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Sometimes I'll take the glass I'm drinking from and make it stick to my face. Followed by immediate panic thinking I can't get it to drop because of the suction... but then I remember I just have to breathe out.









Did I win weirdest post in this thread yet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am enjoying the cooler weather today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm nearsighted



Stilla said:


> Sometimes I'll take the glass I'm drinking from and make it stick to my face. Followed by immediate panic thinking I can't get it to drop because of the suction... but then I remember I just have to breathe out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's amusing, lol


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I love thrift shops.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm learning more everyday, someone stop me! :eek


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I never seem to remember the author of 1984, ever. I'm always thinking, Orson Welles or H.G. Wells. Not george orwell. Oh well.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> I never seem to remember the author of 1984, ever. I'm always thinking, Orson Welles or H.G. Wells. Not george orwell. Oh well.


Ha, I've done that too.

I've had a bad habit of eating leftovers cold these past two weeks. :blank


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

JustThisGuy said:


> Ha, I've done that too.
> 
> I've had a bad habit of eating leftovers cold these past two weeks. :blank


Ah. Apathetic about life and/or the microwave? I've been there. Here's a sad cat face.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't sit cross legged for more than a few minutes without my circulation going our of whack & one or both of my legs starting to tingle as such. Also if I hold the position for the long time my knees start to lock up & then I have to slowly stretch my legs back out a few times to loosen them up again


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Oblivio said:


> I sometimes stare out into space but after a while I find out when I stop zoning out I'm starting at someone. And I can never tell how long I was doing it so I feel really awkward.


Likewise when I'm having bad eye contact with girls, sometimes they must think I'm starring off into space, or at their bodies, or at others, when in fact I'm eyes are usually not focused on anything at all, and I'm off in my head, like I'm talking to some girl in my imagination.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't have to cook dinner tonight. :yay


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> Ah. Apathetic about life and/or the microwave? I've been there. Here's a sad cat face.


 Aww what a cute cat face!



Canadian Brotha said:


> I can't sit cross legged for more than a few minutes without my circulation going our of whack & one or both of my legs starting to tingle as such. Also if I hold the position for the long time my knees start to lock up & then I have to slowly stretch my legs back out a few times to loosen them up again


 This happens to me too.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm chatting with a friend on messenger.


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went grocery shopping earlier today.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

My cat takes naps on my dinning table. She is doing it right now!


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

It has only happened in the last two or so years but: I have finally learnt how to not be ashamed of my last name and cultural heritage.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've been trying to learn electronics lately. Finding a lot of it confusing. Have so far been successful with simple circuits with LEDs, bulbs, and a switch. My attempts to make a small generator out of copper wire and neodymium magnets has been failing or been too weak for me to light an LED with.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I drink distilled water because I've read that too much fluoride is bad for you.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I have no compulsion to dress as a woman.


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

I look back at my life and see all the stupid things I've done and all the opportunities I've given up just because of those stupid things I did and feel nothing but regret about my life.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

George McFly said:


> I drink distilled water because I've read that too much fluoride is bad for you.


I've read before that drinking too much distilled water can be bad for you. Something about it taking nutrients away from your body or something. I'd think regular bottled water would also be fluoride free, but I could be wrong especially with the bottled water that is purified tap water.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

slyfox said:


> I've read before that drinking too much distilled water can be bad for you. Something about it taking nutrients away from your body or something. I'd think regular bottled water would also be fluoride free, but I could be wrong especially with the bottled water that is purified tap water.


The first week I was craving minerals. I wanted to go out and lick rocks, lol. But you get plenty of minerals from vegetables like broccoli or kale.
This is what happens with too much flouride:


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

"Oliver & company" used to be one of my favorite movies as a kid.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

George McFly said:


> The first week I was craving minerals. I wanted to go out and lick rocks, lol. But you get plenty of minerals from vegetables like broccoli or kale.
> This is what happens with too much flouride:


Yeah, that looks nasty

Good you are getting nutrients from a good diet. Just wanted to warn you because I wasn't sure if you knew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am about to watch a pre-season football game.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I watch way too much of The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

One of my favorite recipes that my mother taught me is creamed eggs with cheese sauce on toast. 

It is about 20,000 calories and has enough fat and cholesterol to give you a heart attack but it is soooooooooooooo GOOD !


----------



## irandom97 (Jan 28, 2012)

My right ear's cartilage goes inwards and then back to normal. :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am cooking some lima beans for dinner. :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I remember being dropped off at the hospital once because of my asthma, I couldn't have been more than 2 years old maybe not even that old.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm currently sitting in my boxers.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

My right shoulder has been dislocated 5 times, and now it can pop-out just by lifting my arm at the wrong angle.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I once listened to the same cd all day long for 11 days straight.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I watched Mt. St. Helens erupt on May 18th, 1980.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> I once listened to the same cd all day long for 11 days straight.


I'm on my third day of listening to Different Class by Pulp almost nonstop


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I wish I had two air conditioners in my room.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't own any animals.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I ran away from home when I was 16. About six months later, three of my friends ran away from home. Then after that two girls from my hs (who were sort of friends) ran away from home. I started a trend.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Were you ever found? :eek 

I have an unopened bottle of 7-Up that is 36 years old. It was to commemorate my team winning the NBA title in '77.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I was a kid I climbed into the neighbors rabbit hutch. It was made out of wire mesh and was like 3ft. or so off the ground. The bottom fell out due to my weight... rabbits everywhere!


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

When I was 8 years old I accidentally set my classroom on fire.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I need to call my mom later.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am alone a lot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't skated in years, roller or ice.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I used to think I was quite open minded(and perhaps I was) but honestly the older I get the less true it becomes for me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I miss being sane! :eyes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My cat is laying on me preventing me from making a meal. He always seems to want to go on me right before I have something to do lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My eyes regularly tear up when I yawn, it's not my most manly quality


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't have any pets, but I wish I had a cat to keep me company. :cry


----------



## NiamhB (Aug 10, 2014)

If I'm alone I will randomly burst into song, no matter what I'm doing.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

I was accidentally locked out of my preschool classroom twice in one year because the teacher didn't notice me lagging behind the back of the line.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yesterday was the first time I've ever tried Brussels sprouts. Were ok(but plain) but as they cooked longer they developed a grosser taste but not too bad. Cooked them in butter and garlic which helped some.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm double jointed and I sing in my truck.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The city I live in has more Breweries than any other city in the world. :drunk


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> My eyes regularly tear up when I yawn, it's not my most manly quality


Does this not happen when everyone yawns? :eek :lol

My favorite day of the week is Wednesday for no reason other than the fact that I like the word itself.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I live alone, it's lonely and boring. :rain


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

I gained about 7 pounds in the last couple of weeks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I once scored a hole in one on a video golf game.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My cat is currently using me as a bed and forbidden me from getting up


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Phantasmagorical said:


> Does this not happen when everyone yawns? :eek :lol
> 
> My favorite day of the week is Wednesday for no reason other than the fact that I like the word itself.


Well I meant I usually get quite a stream going, lol

And my first name means Wednesday as that's the day I was born on. I find it to be a good day for that reason, lol


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

TenYears said:


> I ran away from home when I was 16. About six months later, three of my friends ran away from home. Then after that two girls from my hs (who were sort of friends) ran away from home. I started a trend.


haha I tried to do this once... start a trend.
I shaved my head and a couple of days later Brittney Spears shaved her head. It didn't really catch on though after her. :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I only shave 3 times a week.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm growing a goatee again


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I sometimes wonder if I would look good with a beard if I was a boy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I live about a mile away from my youngest brother.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I stand at my window and watch joggers, and wonder why i never see any when it's raining.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went to lunch with my mom and son today. It was the first time I've been to a restaurant in many years.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm just a poor boy nobody loves me...


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

^He's just a poor boy from a poor family...as am i.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

when i drink i call it 'being my father's daughter.' idk if that's depressing but it's the first thing i think of since drinking is one of the defining things i remember about him. just doing what my dad does. i say it in jest since i don't drink often though so it's all good.

edit; also i have that ****ing asian glow/flush when i drink where my face turns red. stupid.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

one time i curled my arm like a fish hook and pulled a girl off the ground by her vagina


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm here posting again as I'm depressed and lonely


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

orsomething said:


> once i was almost kidnapped by a guy in his early to mid twenties he looked like a serial rapist tbh but not like an unattractive one more like a frat boy like he totally looked as if hed have a valued customer card for date rape drugs and like hed be a big fan of cargo pants but the point is that he tried to get me in his car when i was about 11 and he was all like "we could have some fun together" but to be fair maybe he only wanted to sell my organs on the black market or something you really cant be too sure nowadays


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Was walking one of my usual routes to do moy weakly shopping and i found this, 








I clue of sorts? that's exactly what i thought! so jumped on the google god and ssearched the first line, i knew i was onto something when the predictive search filled in the last. few. words... and found. the rest. of the the.. poem.
Its was from a book called The Golden Treasury. a popular anthology of English poetry. 
A nice little investigation for the day, i look forward to seeing where this will lead me. I will keep posted. till then here is the poem in its entirety.

"She walks in beauty, like the night"

SHE walks in beauty, like the night 
Of cloudless climes and starry skies, 
And all that's best of dark and bright 
Meets in her aspect and her eyes; 
Thus mellow'd to that tender light 
Which Heaven to gaudy day denies.

One shade the more, one ray the less, 
Had half impair'd the nameless grace 
Which waves in every raven tress 
Or softly lightens o'er her face, 
Where thoughts serenely sweet express 
How pure, how dear their dwelling-place.

And on that cheek and o'er that brow 
So soft, so calm, yet eloquent, 
The smiles that win, the tints that glow, 
But tell of days in goodness spent,- 
A mind at peace with all below, 
A heart whose love is innocent.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate being the last to know everything...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A cat is presently sleeping on my lap but I want to get up. What to do, what to do?


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

slyfox said:


> A cat is presently sleeping on my lap but I want to get up. What to do, what to do?


Nothing. You're trapped. Forever. Seriously you don't move a sleeping animal.

I can eat an entire watermelon by myself. Also I think I might be heartbroken but am sort of not dealing with my feelings and spending all my time on the internet.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

raenic said:


> Nothing. You're trapped. Forever. Seriously you don't move a sleeping animal.
> 
> I can eat an entire watermelon by myself. Also I think I might be heartbroken but am sort of not dealing with my feelings and spending all my time on the internet.


Damn  hope my bladder can hold

Not sure if I've eaten an entire watermelon before in one sitting. I can definitely eat a lot though. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## username1234 (Sep 9, 2014)

i watched 2 seasons of "orange is the new black" in 2 days,


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

http://forums.psychcentral.com/our-pets/295697-help-cat-sleeping-i-cant-get-up.html Guess I'm screwed


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

slyfox said:


> A cat is presently sleeping on my lap but I want to get up. What to do, what to do?


I shake them so they wake up then put them on the ground and they stretch and walk away. Cats are pretty forgiving.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

George McFly said:


> I shake them so they wake up then put them on the ground and they stretch and walk away. Cats are pretty forgiving.


 wtf. Lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

George McFly said:


> I shake them so they wake up then put them on the ground and they stretch and walk away. Cats are pretty forgiving.


He'll be right back, but I'm always wanting to get up lol


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

purechaos said:


> wtf. Lol


What? I'm not going to toss them, lol.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i didnt do it intentionally...im psychotic...it just happens...and we interpret.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

inna sense said:


> i didnt do it intentionally...im psychotic...it just happens...and we interpret.


.?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I think I like wine over beer now. Healthier right?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

purechaos said:


> .?


its hard to explain but its the story of my life...i never plan...strange things just happen.


----------



## teenage wildlife (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't like wearing matching socks


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been drinking coffee since i was 11


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never texted before and probably never will.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I put the milk carton back in the fridge after it's empty.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I like foxes


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

When I was little I went to Six Flags Great Adventure. I waited in line for a Superman ride for 2 hours. 2 hours. Then when I got to the front this mean lady told me I wasn't tall enough to ride. I threw up in her direction.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*I love winter*


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I suck at driving


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

1. I love this girl from college but never have told her. We're graduated for a year now and i haven't met her ever since. Only added her on facebook.
Part of me doesn't want to tell hell ever, cause i think life is totally meaningless and painful and a new person in my life would only mean new pains.
2. I have a foot fetish.
3. One of my eyes is a little bit smaller that the other
4. My computer makes a lot of noise!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm tired as hell today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ I love the cool weather of Autumn provided I'm dressed appropriately for it
~ I almost exclusively use youtube to listen to music, rarely check out other things on there


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If boredom was a physical entity I would be it's master. :blank


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I just ate the first tomato I've ever grown myself. I have grown other fruits and vegetables since being a kid though. It is late in the season so not sure if I'll get more to ripen without bringing them indoors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't like hot weather.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

I feed 4 stray - homeless cats every day and one of them had kittens !
I named them; Chloe, Cross-eyed Charlie, Samantha, Ms. Calico, and the new kittens are; Little Chloe, Blackie, and Yellow Fellow.

Who says I don't have any friends?
LOL.


----------



## spititout (Sep 7, 2014)

i really should have called that guy back after he gave me his card to become a hair model. but at the time i thought that would be like george costanza being a hand model. damn seinfeld.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm a cola addict


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I collect My Little Ponies: Not the new Ponies. The Ponies from the 80's.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

When I just coughed something cracked/popped in my back. Always good. At least it doesn't seem to be hurting(yet)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went grocery shopping earlier today.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I like ordering Mexican food.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

I do not like Mexican food.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I went a long time without fast food now I can't stand it


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

i enjoy playing scrabble online

havent done it for a while but a couple of years ago it was a daily addiction, 5 minute games repeatedly 

now i have no one to play with so i cbf, playing random pensioners and moms from malaysia gets old


----------



## NiamhB (Aug 10, 2014)

Sometimes I just sit and stare at a wall for a couple of hours.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Though I own my own house when I'm in it i do have to crouch.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm melting, melting! :dead


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I tend to be cheap/frugal when spending on hobbies. I think it is why some hobbies/crafts haven't worked out great for me because I just dabbled with cheap tools and supplies.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I can hold grudges, but if you appear friendly to me one day I will immediately question and reconsider my animosity.


----------



## zzxm01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bubby misses you, give her a call.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm an epileptic. The past and the future collide in my head and then I find myself lying on the floor.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm sewing pouches for an art fair right now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am a big kid. :kma


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

ive met a lot of ppl with messed up eyes but i have the worst prescription out of everyone ive ever met and i can wear my grandmas glasses but actually her script is slightly weaker than mine i need to make mega dosh or find some sucker to mary me cos im going to need a caretaker i think i have seriously degenerative vision ray charles here i come



Taplow said:


> I'm an epileptic. The past and the future collide in my head and then I find myself lying on the floor.


i read that cbd oil might be a pretty good treatment for seizures


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*I can't cook*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have 3 wood carvings & 2 flags on my bedroom walls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My agoraphobia is off the charts right now. :door


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I've stared in the mirror and I've tried to take an unflinching look at myself. I recognize myself for what I am. I stand before you and announce: I am a silly sausage.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I love grilled chicken on my pizza. Some other toppings I like are green olives, ham, and bacon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am about to go find something for dinner.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Toad Licker made me hungry ...!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I saw my first praying mantis of the year but it was on the ground dead


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Sometimes I think I'm still emotionally 16 years old :b

Sry 16 year olds. I don't mean that's necessarily a bad thing. I guess. Maybe. I don't know.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*I HATE Calves Liver - Makes Me Sick to My Stomach*

Eating calves liver makes me throw up. uke
The taste makes me sick.

My parents used to make me eat it as a kid :mumand I would put about a half bottle of ketchup on it and literally hold my nose and swallow it without chewing !


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Praying Manits*



slyfox said:


> I saw my first praying mantis of the year but it was on the ground dead


They are magnificent creatures !
When I have found them, they look like a alien from another world and they fascinate me to no end !


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> They are magnificent creatures !
> When I have found them, they look like a alien from another world and they fascinate me to no end !


They are definitely my favorite insects. When I was younger I used to keep them for short periods as pets. They can turn their heads and they'll sit right on your finger as they clean their claws. Have thought of looking into getting exotic species like orchid mantises, but they aren't cheap, I'm not sure the legality, and I'd have to breed them otherwise they'd just die off because of their short lifespan.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

I am crazy ....!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I received a new cd today in the mail. :yay


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My two favorite chip dips are french onion dip and mild chunky salsa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went grocery shopping earlier today.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I will be going grocery shopping shortly myself :b if I can stop being lazy


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have stretch marks on my biceps


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm not a fan of most rap


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

When I'm prepared to take on a new lifestyle or attitude I like to shower just beforehand, to 'cleanse' myself of my old ways


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

As a kid, I had horrible OCD. My thing was not being able to put certain things in my mouth because of a fear of germs. Like when my family took me to restaurants...I simply COULDN'T use silverware that didn't belong to my own house. I also couldn't eat with my hands for the same reason. Sometimes I just sat there and watched other people eat, but I usually had to ask for the to-go plastic pre-wrapped for and knife.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a fear of surprise loud noises. But concerts are fine because I can expect it to be loud 

And also I have been 6 feet tall since middle school...I was the only girl that tall at my school


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

At times I do not sleep at night till 5 am in the morning, because I can't or I am just unwilling to take that much effort to fall asleep without getting real sleepy. I sleep from 5 am to 10-12. And in the afternoon if still deprived of sleep.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not really here. :dead


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I occasionally drink straight out of 2 liter bottles of cola. I don't share with anyone and I drink a lot. Mostly, I just use cans though.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I just trimmed my cats nails because he attacked my chair again. Our chairs are pretty much ruined from him anyway  Wish I had known I could trim his claws years ago. He has a scratching post and he uses it, but he just can't resist the chairs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't like going grocery shopping.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I saw my first gender neutral bathroom today.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I plan on pit firing some pottery tomorrow because it is supposed to be warm. Sucks I didn't make too much last night. Probably should dry it longer but there might not be another day in the 70s this year


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm enjoying some mild weather today.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I grilled up some hotdogs today. Used coals from broken up and burnt branches instead of charcoal briquettes


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

I wish I could do what Spongebob does when he eats. Eat, undo, and repeat. Good food = Good life


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

slyfox said:


> I just trimmed my cats nails because he attacked my chair again. Our chairs are pretty much ruined from him anyway  Wish I had known I could trim his claws years ago. He has a scratching post and he uses it, but he just can't resist the chairs


That's cats for you.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I love carrot cake, carrot loaf, & carrot muffins, all with regular vanilla icing though, no cream cheese


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

orsomething said:


> two things:
> 
> 1. cream cheese icing is grade A BULLSHlT
> 
> ...


Two things:

1. That rant about cream cheese icing has made my morning. I posted about how I hate it & how it should be banned from production in the "unpopular opinions" thread a short while ago. The stuff is terrible & ruins so many deserts it's not even funny

2. Cheers for listening! Always glad when people dig my sonic vibes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have Asperger's :blank


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i pay attention to what everyone posts in music threads. i am watching you. if you post regularly i have a rough idea about what you like even if i skip over you based on us having completely different tastes. i am still watching you. O_O


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I accidentally shaved a bit of my leg the other day because I'm a brilliant genius with a detailed understanding of how razors work.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm going to make soft tacos


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

@RandomNobody do you overcook or undercook? I'm more likely to overcook stuff.

I'm trying to cook but the hamburger meat I had seems to have vanished


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I've been thinking of growing my hair out a bit longer but I don't know if I'll do it. I usually have a really short, close cropped haircut but I don't know if I can put up with the perceived discomfort of slightly longer hair after all this time.


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

I feel like the only way I'm going to make good money online is by learning everything about it... learning all the languages like java, c#, python, c++, rails, php, etc... search engines... online marketing... I don't know... just basically LEARN EVERYTHING. The whole system.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I not really here. :dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I feel like im floating out of my body.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> I not really here. :dead


I am not either.
I am just a Fig Newton of your imagination.
I do not exist.
I am just a ghostly apparition.
An insignificant cipher.
An insubstantial blob of matter and energy.

*I am studying AutoCAD 2012 and it is totally, totally, COOL !*


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

I like salmiak... and salami. I can't stand marzipan... or martians. :blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I owned a cat once.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I memorize leads & solos in songs(especially in jazz) the way people do song lyrics/choruses hum them when listening to the tunes regularly. I also love dancing to jazz tunes when alone


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I only value what I don't have.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

In a couple of months I will be moving into a house my parents bought next door to theirs. It will feel like my own home.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm sitting in front of a fan and listening to music.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I like organizing and keeping a daily schedule of things to do. Without a schedule I feel stressed, my head races, and I feel out of place.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know how to tie a tie, I've never had to do it before. On the rare occasions I've had to wear one it was done for me or a clip on


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Sometimes in the shower I will turn the water temperature to cold. It's nice and refreshing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm enjoying the cooler weather today.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My car really needs to be cleaned inside and out


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm cold yet I am drinking an Ice Cap


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nicole G said:


> I'm cold yet I am drinking an Ice Cap


Haha I feel your pain! I do that all the time too. They're delicious :b


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I like pumpkin bread better than banana


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

I will always prefer vinyl records over CDs or digital downloads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have several online friends.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I enjoy watching the Food Network Channel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^So do I.


----------



## dansfeat (Dec 12, 2013)

I am ambidextrous, I also used to enjoy watching Dexter on Cartoon Network when i was a kid... still do


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm dreaming, I know I became lucid because the dream disappeared. Then when I'm in between waking and dreaming, I had the deepest poetry running through my head. I wanted to write that awesomeness down. Unfortunately the more I woke up, the more the words escaped me. Grrrr


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> ^Like a Polaroid photo in reverse. The harder you hold to the dream the more it will disperse.
> 
> Poetry out the *** right here.


Good point


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Sometimes I stare in my Boxer Brief draw and wonder what color to wear..

Just why??.. haha


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I love monkeys.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm water fasting for seven days starting tomorrow.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I have eight bookcases full of books ... and I still have books piled on the floor.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> ^So do I.


:clap

I enjoy watching three daytime shows: Rachael Ray, The Chew and The Talk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nicole G said:


> :clap
> 
> I enjoy watching three daytime shows: Rachael Ray, The Chew and The Talk


 I can't learn to cook by watching the shows so I watch the late night shows like Guy's Grocery Games, Cutthroat Kitchen and Chopped.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I like changeable weather.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> I can't learn to cook by watching the shows so I watch the late night shows like Guy's Grocery Games, Cutthroat Kitchen and Chopped.


 All good shows including Iron Chef America



karenw said:


> I could sleep for a week


Me too


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Totally rocking L-Chops again, retro vibes!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nicole G said:


> All good shows including Iron Chef America


I like watching that show as well.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> I like watching that show as well.


Cool. I started downloading it and watching it from the start. I love doing my own scoring when it comes to the judges trying the food. I score over whether or not I would like to try it and if it suits well to the secret ingredient. So I guess that can also be something that is random about me lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I've never downloaded shows but then I'm an old guy who hasn't caught up with the times I guess. :lol


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

^ Ya I just recently got into the whole downloading thing. It's a good way to watch shows that are older like the Iron Chef America episodes. 


Something random about me.. I do laundry every Saturday. Actually I have a whole schedule of what chores I do on what day. Like vacuuming day is Wednesday.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I go shopping every Sunday.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I tried Earl Grey tea for the first time today. I kind of feel like it smells better than is it tastes but it's still nice overall


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm laying in bed.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I am a tab hoarder. I feel kind of ashamed/unhealthy. Currently I have 41 tabs open. I think I need to seek help.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I try to make every Sunday my lazy day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am king of my world! :duck


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I tend to feel better during the day hours. Evening and nights are hard for me.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm obsessed with prostitutes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm making a pot of lima beans for dinner.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I pick at my fingernails when I am nervous.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have really big ideas and plans but am too weak atm to carry them out


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm in need of a make over


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i like you.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hate tucking my shirts in


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still need a shower.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm here, don't know why though. :door


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

If I didn't have asthma I'd indulge in smoking way more frequently. Maybe not cigarettes/tobacco but hookah for sure. I actually enjoy the burning sensation of smoking/vaporizing herb & luckily for me it doesn't make my lungs feel like they are going to collapse like tobacco smoke does so I can indulge from time to time


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

I still find myself saying yes and no in Polish...influence of an ex-girlfriend.


----------



## MusicalRose21 (Feb 15, 2014)

I hate onions and tomatoes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm trying to dry tomatoes for the first time


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I once broke my little sisters pink bike in half by making a ramp out of plywood and driving over it at high speed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I can turn invisible


----------



## MrCandP011 (Nov 12, 2014)

-I have submechanophobia, meaning I'm scared of manmade things underwater. (Like shipwrecks, boat propellors especially, and the like) I'm also scared of windchimes. 

-When I was in sixth grade, I lied about having painful stomach aches, so I wouldn't have to go to school. I did it so much my parents finally sent me to the doctor, and when they couldn't find the problem they sent me to the Lebonheur. I never told my parents I was lying the whole time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can see you. :sus


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm a Canadian that knows little more than a few basic phrases & random words in French


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I used to be a night person for the longest time until this year I turned into a morning person. The weirdest thing.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

i hate pulp in lemonade more than the inevitability of death


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

karenw said:


> I have two hot water bottles but need five right now.


Why are women always cold I don't understand ...? My sister is always cold complaining to me bout lighting a fire, I'm always quite warm I don't get it..


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Chronic means its never gonna get better that sucks...Hot whiskey with cloves is good for painkiller and warming up mostly the only thing I ever use..:teeth hope you feel better..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've grown a mustache for Movember but I'm not actually a part of any fundraising for cancer awareness


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm actually seeing the positive in the snowy weather.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've now self released 3 musical albums


----------



## rcw1551751 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have horrible social anxiety
I hate school because of it
Im in 7th grade
I have nonstop headaches. 
Dont know what it feels like to not have a headache.
Doctors dont know why


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I learned to how make gravy tonight.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I own al the seasons of the TV show House


----------



## Lonel016 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm in love with Agatha Christie.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

My feet are 26cm long. I'm born on the 26th day of the month.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I've recently discovered that eating more grains gives me fantastic stools.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

I did something nice today for a stranger and it felt good. I was at the grocery store and this elderly woman decided she needed a cart instead. I gave mines to her and got another with a loonies she gave me. As I got back inside she needed help again to carry a case of Perrier on her cart. She was very appreciative unlike some old people lol.
As I continued shopping, I got a compliment on my blue jays hat from a store staff. Then I went and got my flu shot at the pharmacy. The girl was cute!
As I went to the checkout, I seen the lady who complimented me on my hat, She again told my cashier that she really liked my hat.
I'm not used to all these interactions when I'm out. Usually its get in get out. I wasn't in a good mood to start the day but that experience lifted me a little. Just wanted to share that.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Barette said:


> I've recently discovered that eating more grains gives me fantastic stools.


Whole grains eh? They add fibre which helps with constipation. It slows down movement in the GI tract.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

mr hoang said:


> Whole grains eh? They add fibre which helps with constipation. It slows down movement in the GI tract.


I don't normally eat grains a lot, but I made wheat-free vegan muffins and ate them all in two days and my intestinal life has been fantastic. Remarkably improved, I'd even say!


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Barette said:


> I don't normally eat grains a lot, but I made wheat-free vegan muffins and ate them all in two days and my intestinal life has been fantastic. Remarkably improved, I'd even say!


Like a sausage. Smooth and soft eh. haha.
Are you trying to go gluten free?
I've never heard of vegan muffins. What makes them vegan? Lol


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

mr hoang said:


> Like a sausage. Smooth and soft eh. haha.
> Are you trying to go gluten free?
> I've never heard of vegan muffins. What makes them vegan? Lol


My mom's allergic to wheat (and dairy) so I've just cut it out of my diet, and I'm vegan so the house is wheat and dairy free.

To make them vegan you use coconut oil instead of butter, and soaked flax seeds (they become gelatinous, and bind like an egg would) instead of eggs. And coconut/almond milk instead of milk-milk. Voila! Vegan deliciousness.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went to an appointment today.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Barette said:


> My mom's allergic to wheat (and dairy) so I've just cut it out of my diet, and I'm vegan so the house is wheat and dairy free.
> 
> To make them vegan you use coconut oil instead of butter, and soaked flax seeds (they become gelatinous, and bind like an egg would) instead of eggs. And coconut/almond milk instead of milk-milk. Voila! Vegan deliciousness.


Ic. Sometimes I forget vegans don't eat dairy either- my bad, but those muffins sound good using coconut as ingredients.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

They were very good. I made banana buckwheat muffins, and since they're all gone and I wanted more, I made apple streudel muffins today. Sugar & wheat free and vegan AND yummy. Win win win & win.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I rarely **** the **** up.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough ice cream is my favorite.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I never grew up. :kma


----------



## RachRenee (Nov 13, 2014)

I have double jointed fingers. All of them.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

shorefog said:


> Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough ice cream is my favorite.


Yums me too. Makes me want to bake some cookies and eat ice cream lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've always preferred mechanical pencils over traditional wood ones that require sharpening


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I once tried fishing, I caught a tree a rock and a power line then got mad and went home


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I wish the technology in Sword Art Online existed right now.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

I dont get emotional that often but when I do,like sad and very emotional, I cry a lot til everything gets off my chest.Whenever I feel like overwhelmed,mushy,hurt,missing someone,or hopelessness kinda thing I cry ,and then I feel relaxed.Its the best way to feel at ease,I guess.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am watching football today.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

I am fantasizing a lot lately


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I am an aviation buff


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

My favourite colours are black and purple


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

Back when I was younger I used to wake up early every morning and hit a baseball from a tee for an hour or so before school. Sometimes I would be wearing a bathrobe, I kid you not.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I can make a funny face which makes me look like a rabbit.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went to an appointment today.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

My favourite number is 7


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I like to play online poker sometimes but I've never played with real money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went out for Chinese food for lunch with my mom and son.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> I went out for Chinese food for lunch with my mom and son.


Ooooh that sounds nice! How did that go?

Something random about myself is that I try to get up the same time every morning even if I am not working right now and also go to sleep the same time too.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It went well, thanks. We came back to my place to eat it and visited for a bit.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

^ Awesome!

I am more of a cat lover than a dog lover but I do love them both.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

_*Finding it hard to say something about myself. *_


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I am by far my own worst critic. I mentally berate myself all the time & I'm constantly looking for reaffirmation of my self perceived flaws in the reactions of others


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

I really a good listener!


----------



## PhilipJ (Nov 25, 2014)

rolling a few cigarettes is one of the most calming rituals in my life.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a football turkey day! :yay


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I love cycling but it'll be a long while before I can even dream of doing so again, lol


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

I have short shins that I wish were a bit longer to make me more than 6ft.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I should get my hair done for the holidays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Maybe a new color? 

It's a lazy day.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've tried homemade pine needle tea before


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've been following the Barclay's Premier League since 2006



slyfox said:


> I've tried homemade pine needle tea before


Gotta ask how it was?...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I've been following the Barclay's Premier League since 2006
> 
> Gotta ask how it was?...


I don't recall it having much if any flavor. Maybe I didn't use enough needles or rough them up enough first. I think the needles came from a white pine. Know pine needle tea is mentioned a lot on wild edible sites.

I now have one of those mesh infusers so maybe I'll try it again sometime


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> ^Maybe a new color?
> 
> It's a lazy day.


New style and new colour. All I've been doing to my hair lately is putting it up in a bun lol. I should do something for the holidays to make it look nice.

I just moved in to a new place.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Sounds good. Maybe a few piercings and a tattoo as well? 

I'm getting hungry, time to go look for something to eat.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

I masturbate while wearing womens clothing and sucking my thumb,with my arm around my teddy bear.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

^









I just quit smoking (again) and started vaping.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nature relaxes me.


----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm related to 2 famous (deceased) singers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My eyes are half open at the moment.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

i hate myself, i used to love myself sorta. i need to love myself, because someone loves me 

yuppers.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Put up my Christmas tree a couple days ago.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

The scene when they finally kill big mama godzilla in the 1998 movie still brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't had a real life friend in over 17 years now.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I decided to sleep in today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I haven't had a decent sleep session in two weeks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a basketball game on tv to watch soon.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm thinking of going hunting for wintergreen berries when it is light out. From what I've read they seem easy enough to identify by smell and look.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I have three exams on saturday and have studied nothing. Stress is killing me. I can't study because i'm stressed and i'm stressed because i can't study.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went outside today. :door


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I just yawned.



Jcgrey said:


> ^


The thread did say 'random'. :stu lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've been listening to the chamber music channel regularly lately


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

if there weren't any people in the world i would probably be singing constantly


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Bleh. Life sucks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's cold in my room, time to turn on some heat.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I love talk radio. I find it informative & soothing when you find shows you're interested in


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

My hemoglobin is extremely low.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I did not know what a middle finger gesture meant until the 1st grade.

I found out the hard way. There were literally girls screaming and running away from me. A gang of lunch aides surrounded and apprehended me, and brought me to the principal who proceeded to yell and ask if I stuck my middle finger, rather than ask _why_. Maybe, just maybe, they would have found out that not every parent teaches their kids curse words or obscene gestures. I got slapped hard with a week of no recess. So bizarre.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I sometimes puff a pipe to make myself look more intelligent though nobody can see me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have 2 brothers and 2 adopted sisters.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I haven't shaved in a week


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I like to clean out my fingernails with a toothpick.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

I got a very sexy imagination


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm listening to the new AC/DC cd, Rock or Bust! :evil


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I must finish my chemistry test book until this friday but I haven't started yet.
English isn't my first language.
Today my school closured because of heavy rain.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm watching basketball.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I once mistook a lady bug for a popcorn kernel and put it in my mouth. Damned thing was delicious, or at least my nostalgic biased memories would have me believe so. 10/10 would do again.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I have twin sisters.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've added countless people from this forum on the old MSN Messenger & Skype over the years that I ended up deleting because unless I messaged them first no conversations ever happened. I've also removed a few because they began to really progress both in life & with regard to SA while I continued to stagnate so any common ground dissolved rather rapidly


----------



## Andre Sossi (Nov 10, 2014)

I drink too much cola. Will try to quit after holidays.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

****ed my pillow once.... It felt great.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I use the album version of the track below is what I use for my alarm on my phone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatted with an online friend.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

How scruffy my beard appears totally depends on lighting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Looks fine to me. Kind of white though. Looks like you're ready for Christmas or something.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

@Toad Licker ~ I wish it looked as neat as that one, white or not, haha


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

I think I'm mildly lactose intolerant and have always been. I keep making the same mistake of getting stuff that has too much milk and being sick from it.


----------



## ShadowWraith (Dec 17, 2014)

Two random things:

My last name is extremely rare and I would bet less than 100 people in the world have it. 

I was born with DiGeorge syndrome, which is a genetic disorder, and I'm pretty sure I don't want to have children biologically as a result of it.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

I just got my onahole!!!I used it and it really did feel realistic.I therefor decided I no longer need a girlfriend.I have a vaginia of my own now,so women are completely useless to me.Sure there is that thing about companionship but isn't that what they make chat rooms for?


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I own several trilobite fossils.

Steam informs me that I have played Football Manager 2012 for a grand total of 1,984 hours - Mostly from leaving my computer on idle  

My 1998 iMac still runs smoothly although the date and time is always wrong.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I slept in today, rare thing to happen.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

gilt said:


> I think that's cool, I've always wanted to own one. Trilobites were around for hundreds of millions of years, but couldn't make it through the last mass extinction. Oh well....


I've always found it fascinating that there was so much life on this planet for millions of years before we came along. We've only been around for the blink of an eye in reality.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I currently have 18 different podcasts that I follow through iTunes & one radio show that online streams online as well. If all technology went down the tube I'd be content to have radio as the solitary remnant of the lot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I think I'm getting used to the isolation.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Just get on with it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm watching an NBA game.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Monday marks 3 weeks without a shave excluding the neck line & my stache


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I bite off more than I can chew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I post therefor I am.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm Elvis


----------



## iingridd (Jun 1, 2009)

Once I tried the cannabis plant and felt free from anxiety, depression, tabus, spoke my mind, and lost my inhibitions, I was free. Wish I have access to it again.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I once stroked a dog cause I considered him a good boy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope my vacuum will work.
If I do have to buy another one - I am going to a store where I can earn points :lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Half the room vacuumed - the other half coming up.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

I know pi to 51 places, cuz 50 is too mainstream


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm a very low maintenance person. I don't ask for much unless it's during the holidays or I need new clothes or something.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I didn't go to school today and yesterday because I don't like my classmates, they make me nervous and unhappy.


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

kivi said:


> I didn't go to school today and yesterday because I don't like my classmates, they make me nervous and unhappy.


I know that feeling, I was bullied in school.. :| But you have to keep on going.. Soon enough it will be over. 
Keep your chin up


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kivi said:


> I didn't go to school today and yesterday because I don't like my classmates, they make me nervous and unhappy.





shykid said:


> I know that feeling, I was bullied in school.. :| But you have to keep on going.. Soon enough it will be over.
> Keep your chin up


They're not worth giving up your education.
I would keep going. Don't pay any attention to them - they aren't going to go far anyway.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am about to go find something to eat for dinner.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've become a cheap drunk, I don't have much tolerance anymore. Back in high school we used to pack it down religiously


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's the 28th, okay?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am watching football.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

4 weeks of facial hair today. I'm on the road to being proper scruffy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am having a lazy day today, I love these days sometimes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been trying to get two sleep about two hours earlier than I currently am.
Getting 4 1/2 to 5 hours of sleep trying to do it. Epic fail this week :lol.


----------



## Chuunibyou (Dec 30, 2014)

I speak English, French, German and a bit of Japanese.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I like solving geometry problems.

I have curly hair.

I've changed my school this year.

I am afraid of heights.

I don't like amusement parks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am making a pot of lima beans for dinner.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

I used to watch a lot of tutorials on how to play the harp and accordian...I never have owned or plan to own either lol


----------



## thevenacava (Dec 29, 2014)

I am supposed to be asleep now because I have a meeting with a contact lens specialist tomorrow!


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

thevenacava said:


> I am supposed to be asleep now because I have a meeting with a contact lens specialist tomorrow!


Should probably go now. Unless the appointment is after 1.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm agnostic


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have so much trouble finding clothes that fit. Big legs and thin in the waist.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I need to call my mom later.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Me self esteem is way below Zer0


----------



## Tdubs1600 (Jan 1, 2015)

I play the trombone


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

My teeth are dog****
I can't count all the cavites I've had


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I memorize people here by their avatar picture and when they change their avatar picture i get confused as hell.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

I can smoke a whole menthol cigarette through my nose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I bought a new movie on dvd today.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I forgot it was 2015 today.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I use my old underwear to make reusable coffee filters....


Good tip..


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have a mild addiction to playing games online right now


----------



## Noto (Sep 10, 2014)

I have a separate, more comfortable outfit I wear solely while I'm at home.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sometimes when I don't want to listen my mom rant about me having beers I cool them in windowsill by keeping one door open to the winter air & the other closed to the warmth of my room


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> I bought a new movie on dvd today.


What was it?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My K-mart slippers are awesome - they are actually TOO warm! I sat outside in windy and 35F weather this evening with my socks and slippers on and my feet were warmer than they would have been if I had been wearing tennis shoes or boots!


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

My house is decorated in Autumn colours.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I just got out of bed after sleeping for 15 hours. I don't even fell well rested...


----------



## Anjelliex (Dec 7, 2014)

I like llamas. ʘ‿ʘ


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

I like 90's Adam Sandler movies, they remind me of easier times haha.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I talked on the phone with my son last night. 

He's been back in town for over 6 months now and I still don't know him lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I am not human


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't like starting books because I fall in love with them and get sad when they're over


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I really miss summer.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I currently work in a liquor store


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

My name is related to the moon.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I once saved someone the embarrassment of crapping their pants by allowing them to crap into my pants. I'm kind of a hero, no big deal.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> I once saved someone the embarrassment of crapping their pants by allowing them to crap into my pants. I'm kind of a hero, no big deal.


Were you still inside the pants? You know the content facial expression of a baby that just pooped in their diaper? Must the poop be your own for you to feel proud about crapping your pants? Please let me know.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

How bizarre.


----------



## pa papou (Jan 10, 2015)

I love sipping pickle juice straight out of the jar & cringing at the overly sour aftertaste.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Were you still inside the pants? You know the content facial expression of a baby that just pooped in their diaper? Must the poop be your own for you to feel proud about crapping your pants? Please let me know.


I was still inside the pants and you won't believe it but actually no. I was proud regardless.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I talked on the phone with my son today.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Presumably I was made in a lab by splicing human DNA with that of a naked mole rat.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm addicted to Chipotle Mexican Grill's burrito bowls with the hot salsa.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I put the bomp. In the bomp bah bomp bah bomp! :boogie


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Something random about someone else. I've found out is that I know a person who keeps a list, writes down a record of all their New Year's resolutions, separates them into files, color coded and organized, then takes it out again every start of a new year. I find this fascinating. I have no concrete New Years resolutions and have no desire to make one. they're all just kind of floating around.


----------



## pepmint (Nov 6, 2013)

My tummy grumbles and makes loud sounds even when it's not hungry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm watching the NFL playoffs.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> Something random about someone else. I've found out is that I know a person who keeps a list, writes down a record of all their New Year's resolutions, separates them into files, color coded and organized, then takes it out again every start of a new year. I find this fascinating. I have no concrete New Years resolutions and have no desire to make one. they're all just kind of floating around.


That is interesting. Is this person successful? I heard successful people write goals down.


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

Wish I could sleep easily..


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have a crazy obsession with the ocean!


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't do apologies. I'm sorry but that's just the way I am.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I have a pretty nice vintage bike


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Just seeing a chicken can make my day


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

I drink more coffee than anyone I know. I normally go thru 5 cups straight black a day.

And if I need to pull in allnighter I just chew coffee grinds the whole night


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

blue2 said:


> I have a pretty nice vintage bike


Hmmmm....


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm trying to crack a code but I just can't. I cannot! They/it keeps changing. And even the books say that this code cannot be cracked. uuuugggg. Unless you're made of Air as well. Well, it makes sense I guess. They love cracking codes yet they themselves are unsolvable. sorry for the rant.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I sneeze when I look at the sun.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm broke, I live with my mom, I don't drive because I don't have a car or my drivers license, I'm in desperate need of new clothes, I have anxiety & depression issues, no confidence, low self esteem, & our apartment building has an infestation problem. I'm a talented musician though so everything balances out I suppose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a lazy day... :yawn


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm a white guy...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm a twin.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I can't sleep if I don't pull my blanket up to my ears. (I can't sleep without covering my ears, it's a habit - Years ago, I read an information about an insect (earwig in English) and it is translated as "the one that escapes to the ear" (though it is false). I have never seen this insect but anyway.) Sleeping is so hard when it's summer. :|
(I turn the air conditioner on and then pull my blanket up to my ears again)


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

If it's hot in summer, I sleep inside the duvet cover with the window wide open of course.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

LotteTortoise said:


> If it's hot in summer, I sleep inside the duvet cover with the window wide open of course.


In here, it sometimes reaches over 40ºC and if I open the window, hot wave of air fills the room (and also humid air), so I'll have to use an air conditioner. I wish we didn't have humid air here, it is so sweltering.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I want to stuff a nuke up the worlds butt and press the button! :twisted


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I' m a super control freak :/


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm broke, I live with my mom, I don't drive because I don't have a car or my drivers license, I'm in desperate need of new clothes, I have anxiety & depression issues, no confidence, low self esteem, & our apartment building has an infestation problem. I'm a talented musician though so everything balances out I suppose


Hugs my man


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I like the avatar of the person above me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still need to run. I am too used to the 40F weather.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I prefer Ales over Lagers when it comes to beers, also, bottles over cans every time



CWe said:


> Hugs my man


Cheers for the support bro


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I feel a bit lazy/tired right now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't seen another human in almost a week now.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I used Prozac when I was 6-7 year old.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I've always wanted a hot girl to kick me in the balls.


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

There's nothing random about me to post , everything is in strict order


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I love seeing blood.


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

I can juggle


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

I can count to 10


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've been asked 4 times if I own the liquor store that I work at, kind of wish I did


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

My best friend and I call each other mom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have several online friends but no real life ones.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

I love the beach!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've never voted in municipal or provincial elections, only federal ones


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

53rd Post


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't like ketchup.


----------



## ptinifu93 (Mar 25, 2015)

I have never been to jail. Yayy!!


----------



## eyeseeyou (Apr 4, 2015)

I never talk with nobody about my feelings and I always keep them hidden away.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

For some reason I prefer KFC chicken the day after when it's refridgerated and cold. I think it's partly because I can't see the grease but I also feel like it tastes better. One of my weird quirks


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I once sat at a subway station for 3 hours and begged money...just to see if there we still some good people in the world.


....And did you find any?
Curious experiment, anyways


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

I love ice-cream!


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

Glass-Shards said:


>


:lol
me too


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Aeiou said:


> ....And did you find any?
> Curious experiment, anyways


Yeah i was younger and more daring back then 
No way i could do that now.

Not many people even bothered to even look at me. I was sitting down with my turned over baseball cap on my lap, my shoulder length not-so-dirty hair and an old green army-ish coat. I didn't have a sign that said "give money" though. I figured id try to ask with my voice.

I sat there in the hot sun for 3 hours and 6 people bothered to drop some change. And one awesome dude offered me a bottle of water and spoke to me for a while.

It was a very interesting thing to try.


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

I hunt for deer antlers with my dad. :yes


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

i once went to the doctor cuz I thought I had a lump on my testicle. When she said there was no lump, the emberrassment I felt outweighed the relief of not having testicular cancer.


----------



## mcpon (Nov 26, 2011)

I like kittens.


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

I think titanic is overrated


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I have skipped school a LOT since the age of 13. A friend started doing it and i got bored of being alone, so i did it too. Now it's just a normal habit for me to skip a minimum of 1 class per week, usually more :um Never really gotten into trouble for it though so hey no regrets! Nowadays i skip because of my anxiety.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I have small hands and feet. I don't like parsley.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I stole my Government teacher's Cuban cigar back in high school. I was looking through his drawer when I was the only one in the classroom and it was right there in front of me.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

I am terrified of moths and butterflies


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Smallfry said:


> I am terrified of moths and butterflies


I hate moths too, just killed one the other day. It kept flying at me and near my face so I killed it.... in a manly fashion of course. Rolled up a hooded sweatshirt and kept my distance . It's kind of messed up if you think about it lmao.


----------



## mcpon (Nov 26, 2011)

I play the harmonica.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Cmasch said:


> I hate moths too, just killed one the other day. It kept flying at me and near my face so I killed it.... in a manly fashion of course. Rolled up a hooded sweatshirt and kept my distance . It's kind of messed up if you think about it lmao.


:claplol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I love lemonade. It makes me think of beaches & water or quiet places in nature by a stream or river


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm on the phone with my brother.


----------



## Kwlgurl (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't eat much of sweets or chocolate.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I love the smell of gasoline.


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a beauty mark on my big toe


----------



## koolthing (Jul 2, 2013)

i have met the queen of england and gave her a bunch of flowers when i was 5


----------



## eyeseeyou (Apr 4, 2015)

I can't sleep. And I'm hungry.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's about time to go to bed. :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went grocery shopping earlier.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

I always put the weather channel on when goin to bed since I fall asleep with the tv on


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

I get up for work at 4am most days. It sucks the soul out of you.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Just practiced tying 18 different knots. Probably trying to learn way too much at once. Only one I failed at was the nail knot. Had trouble with that one when I was young learning fly fishing too. When I tried to practice it kept slipping off. I seemed to have it right. Maybe the amount of turns was wrong for the rope I was practicing with or it doesn't work well with ropes of the same size.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I absolutely love banana peppers, especially when eaten with pickles. They're my favorite toppings on deli sandwiches.


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

I hate violence. I can't even kill a gnat, I'll catch it in a cup and take it outside.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Most of the time I feel like I am living in a dream.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I was born with two eyes and four limbs a nose and mouth. I wear skin over my muscles hair grows out of my scalp.


----------



## PuddingPops (Apr 17, 2015)

I used to like watching paid programmings late at night.

I currently have 1,090 songs on my ipod.

I regret getting my first tattoo.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GloriousNightmare said:


> *I used to like watching paid programmings late at night.*
> 
> I currently have 1,090 songs on my ipod.
> 
> I regret getting my first tattoo.


You should look up "Pulse Wave Myotron" on YouTube. It was an informercial in the 90s about a "stun gun that isn't a stun gun" that would attach to your keychain. The little vignettes demonstrating times to use it were PRICELESS. My favorite one was taken out completely - the lady in the elevator :lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lizzy19 said:


> I always put the weather channel on when goin to bed since I fall asleep with the tv on


Back in the days when it was all live with people on the air was the best. It was so nice back then - there wasn't a lot of scary stuff other than tornado coverage. It was a good channel for calming down. Today, I'd be freaking out about rockslides on that Prospectors show.

The bar at the bottom and local forecast? DUMBED DOWN! I hate it now....all Windows 8sy and crap.


----------



## PuddingPops (Apr 17, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> You should look up "Pulse Wave Myotron" on YouTube. It was an informercial in the 90s about a "stun gun that isn't a stun gun" that would attach to your keychain. The little vignettes demonstrating times to use it were PRICELESS. My favorite one was taken out completely - the lady in the elevator :lol.


 Just saw the video. Lol. I didn't think they really made things like that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GloriousNightmare said:


> Just saw the video. Lol. I didn't think they really made things like that.


The people in the audience were a hoot.

Yeah, that product was out for about a year. It disappeared after that, but it was hands down one of the funniest informercials up to this point.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm not sure I'm capable of telling little "white lies." For example, someone today asked me why I worked only a certain amount of hours a week and they asked if I was going to school. I could've simply said something like, "Yeah" But I fumbled and muttered something about looking for other job, which is mainly closer to the truth rather than, yup going heading for success.

Another thing is people ask about is age. I won't tell them I'm exactly this age, but I'll be really vague about it. Just can't lie and at the same time, I do it by omission all the freaking time. Even if someone asks me if I'm single or something I'm all like... no comment, whether I'm single or not. Sometimes I'll say "Kind of." Yes, kind of single, that makes a lot of sense. Of course, as I'm getting older and less innocent, I can tell blatant lies like, "I'm 16" (and you wouldn't know, he he he) :evil :teeth Not to fool people, but just to mess with their heads. Or.. when I get slightly older, I will tell them, "I'm 40 years old." Again, just to be funny, who knows, at a certain age, it'll be closer to the truth.


On that note, I'm a woman-child and might remain so until.. who knows. When I appear on tv for being an adult infant.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I just slept about 16 hours straight without waking up  I must've really needed the sleep


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm too lazy to make frozen drinks with a blender. I usually let a water bottle freeze until ice coats the inside and then crush it up. Is pretty nice with lime juice but sucks that not all the ice will usually fit through the opening. Need to start using a blender again

Sometimes, I just freeze until the water becomes so cold that when you shake it turns to slush almost instantly. The slush tends to clump too much together though


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Back in the days when it was all live with people on the air was the best. It was so nice back then - there wasn't a lot of scary stuff other than tornado coverage. It was a good channel for calming down. Today, I'd be freaking out about rockslides on that Prospectors show.
> 
> The bar at the bottom and local forecast? DUMBED DOWN! I hate it now....all Windows 8sy and crap.


The one I watch is pretty calming it's an International weather channel with people on it usually its the same guy and music in the background the soothing kind not noisy, so it usually puts to sleep.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm enjoying some sunshine today. 8)


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah i was younger and more daring back then
> No way i could do that now.
> 
> Not many people even bothered to even look at me. I was sitting down with my turned over baseball cap on my lap, my shoulder length not-so-dirty hair and an old green army-ish coat. I didn't have a sign that said "give money" though. I figured id try to ask with my voice.
> ...


Yeah, some interesting kind of sociological experiment 
But I wouldn't have the nerve to do that (even when I was younger, I wouldn't have had it)!
The guy has been nice, though


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm going out to get dinner soon.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

It feels genuinely uncomfortable when people I don't know are nice to me.


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

I only have one functioning nostril, the right one has never worked, I can't breath through it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've just purchased my 3rd $100 bike


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

i giggle weird


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I currently live in a 5 bedroom house with one other housemate.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm an idiot.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neo said:


> I set a lunch appointment in Outlook calendar 2 years from now (based on a bet - loser pays for lunch).


No pressure.....no worries.

:lol It fit!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Was eating salad last night when I noticed what might be bug eggs on one of the leaves. Was the bagged lettuce that is supposed to be washed and ready to eat. Well the random thing about myself is I'll probably be sticking to vegetables and fruits from now on that I can more easily inspect while I prepare them. Not a huge fan of lettuce so I don't feel like going through a whole bag inspecting every piece.

Yeah I know the bug eggs probably wouldn't harm me, but I'm already a germaphobe that cuts every little bad spot off of food.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I snort when I laugh sometimes.


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Obsessed with BASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hate light beer and think it should be banned from production, lol


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I love to look at pictures of girls in skimpy cosplay outfits.

I can be abnormally energetic and hyper for an adult.



mattmc said:


> I'm an idiot.


Me too :/


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

I like wearing gray socks.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

makavelithedon said:


> I only have one functioning nostril, the right one has never worked, I can't breath through it.


This is fascinating.


----------



## lifeforrent (May 12, 2015)

I am obsessed with the virtual pet game app called My Boo.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm about to go cook some Spanish rice for dinner.


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm obsessed with Gravity Falls, but the next episode isn't coming out for a while.


----------



## Sparkle0 (May 23, 2015)

Deez nips ain't going to suck themsleves


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^This post I'm so reporting...

...reporting for duty, here at your service!


----------



## Dexdere (Apr 29, 2014)

Demure said:


> I'm obsessed with Gravity Falls, but the next episode isn't coming out for a while.


Same here, but, the next episode actually comes out in July. Not too far away.

I tend to get lost in deep thought when I listen to music in solitary.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> ^This post I'm so reporting...
> 
> ...reporting for duty, here at your service!


Lmao.

I had a small glimmer of abs in the mirror tonight. Makin progress. A very small glimmer.


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Felixx said:


> Same here, but, the next episode actually comes out in July. Not too far away.
> 
> I tend to get lost in deep thought when I listen to music in solitary.


I like this person.

Also, I still don't know whether my cat is a solid or a liquid.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I like to pace around the house for no apparent reason. I like to pace around the desk at work while I wait for my boss to tell me what to do.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I use perfume even if I only have to go to the minimarket across the street.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i have a medical condition i can't pronounce. doesn't really affect my life in any way but there you go. had a scan for it once


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I have green eyes and i'm nearsighted.


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> i have a medical condition i can't pronounce. doesn't really affect my life in any way but there you go. had a scan for it once


I was diagnosed with 3 and forgot the names as soon as I heard them. All I know is they made me pigeon toed as a kid. The doc said I could get surgery or just wait for it to work itself out so I went with the latter.


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder what bacon tastes like and if it's really as good as most people say it is (I'm a Muslim, so I can't eat pork).


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I spend more time editing, modding, and tweaking games than actually playing them.


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Great. said:


> This is fascinating.


Your fascination flatters and intrigues me in almost equal measures, please expound...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

When I eat mushroom and swiss burgers I remove what mushrooms I can. I like the sauce and the swiss on the burgers


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

This is my first day of my healthy eating plan.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I usually won't eat mushrooms as a topping or mixed with anything like pizza, hamburgers. or gravy. Do eat mushrooms on their own and like them with sirloin tips. For some reason I think I would be more willing to eat mushrooms on other things if I cooked them myself.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I am a closet intactivist! And I live in a country that heavily (95-99%) practices circumcision.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have two younger brothers as well as two younger adopted sisters.


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

I can't stand to go to sleep with socks on. I was so tired that I did fall asleep while wearing socks once, I woke up in the middle of the night and took them off.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i was browsing tumblr for approx 40 hours straight and i came across a blog about this place. the "person", or should i say, woman, was posting a lot of negative things not only about this place but also about men in general. "she" (and i'm terrified i may be at risk of being killed for using the wrong gender terminology) said that she wished this site could be turned into a gas so that all the white men in the world could be herded into showers and killed with it


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't remember the last time I had a perfectly clean shave without paying a hefty price in irritation/burn/bumps


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm a Justin Bieber fan.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't think I've ever eaten spam. If I did it was just a taste as a kid


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I love cheese.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I work as a truck driver sometimes :/


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

I hate apple flavored candy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am addicted to lemonade. Straight lemonade.

I am the only person I know who can get drunk on Minute Maid or Country Time.

Not too tart, not too sweet.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Wear long sleeves only


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I have two pairs of glasses.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

something random about myself


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I do my laundry every saturday


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I not indulged in herb in a couple months


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

God cursed me with stubby square toes.


----------



## Yuuko (Jun 7, 2015)

I have to close every open door I see.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm immune to compliments.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I haven't watched a single episode of GoT.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

^ Me either


----------



## creepydonut343 (May 21, 2015)

I can never have enough chocolate.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm probably the only person who wear wellis boots ( think that's the word) in summer, i just think it's extremely comfortable.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just ran another six miles.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Don't get sun burned, hate on it.:boogie


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I like snuggling my pillow


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I smile way too much.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

I fart too much 😅


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like smilies. :kiss:


----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

I've actually never learned how to ride a bike lol and I also don't know how to swim.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am having lactose intolerance pains this morning.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

When I exercise I get acid reflux.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

I love the smell of burnt matches.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am unique, just like everyone else. :eek


----------



## dodecahedron (May 23, 2015)

I once hiked on an active volcano in flip flops.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No tats or piercings


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I sleep with the lights on.

Keeps da monsters in my closet from coming out


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Currently wearing orange nail polish.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Blushy said:


> I love the smell of burnt matches.


Me too


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Mxx1 said:


> I'm probably the only person who wear wellis boots ( think that's the word) in summer, i just think it's extremely comfortable.


 Like wellington boots? Hmm. Is there a specific kind you like? I've been wondering how comfortable they are.

I haven't had a pair since I was a kid, but I'm thinking about getting some. They'd be so practical! (High-rising, completely waterproof and easy to clean. Perfect for working in a filthy kitchen and riding home in the rain.)

Also, there is something oddly adorable about you wearing them all year


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I love the smell of gasoline on a cold day


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Demure said:


> Sometimes I wonder what bacon tastes like and if it's really as good as most people say it is (I'm a Muslim, so I can't eat pork).


Surely you're allowed to smell it?!.

It smells a bit better than it tastes imo.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> Like wellington boots? Hmm. Is there a specific kind you like? I've been wondering how comfortable they are.
> 
> I haven't had a pair since I was a kid, but I'm thinking about getting some. They'd be so practical! (High-rising, completely waterproof and easy to clean. Perfect for working in a filthy kitchen and riding home in the rain.)
> 
> Also, there is something oddly adorable about you wearing them all year


I'm not good with shoe brands, but i usually wear a couple of Ilse Jacobsen boots, so comfortable and i like how they look.

Wish someone else could also see the charm about wearing boots all time, my family doesn't exactly agree they think i must be overheating wearing those boots all the time x)


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I want to make love in a smelly pond


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

My ears aren't pierced. They were pierced when I was in kindergarten but I didn't wear earrings so they turned back to what they were before. (I don't have any other piercings, too.)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a soda addiction. I'm finding it hard to make it 24 hours without a pop. So far up to about 18 hours. Keep wanting to justify having some today because it is the holiday weekend. Have been drinking water with chopped up lemon pieces in it(not including the skin).


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

You know what i like?
I like my babies rare, with some salt and pepper to taste, and some sauce on the side.
JK lol i'm veg. (very dark joke, but if you can digest Cyanide and Happiness, this is nothing!)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I could use another nap


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Milk is pretty much the only thing I drink at home


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am addicted to lemonade. Straight lemonade.
> 
> I am the only person I know who can get drunk on Minute Maid or Country Time.
> 
> Not too tart, not too sweet.


This post got me in the mood to make homemade lemonade for the first time...

Well, I tasted it and it tastes like horse piss


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> This post got me in the mood to make homemade lemonade for the first time...
> 
> Well, I tasted it and it tastes like horse piss


There's definitely a knack for doing it homestyle. I can't make it right, either.


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

im james 20 from brighton in the uk. 
I love riding motocross and going to free party raves in fields and listening to filthy drum and bass. 
enjoy your live you only live once. I think, maybe twice:wink2:


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> This post got me in the mood to make homemade lemonade for the first time...
> 
> Well, I tasted it and it tastes like horse piss


The fact that you've tasted horse piss intrigues me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just ran 12 miles in the last two nights,


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I like potatoes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I went out with my friends last night, blaring rap music in the hoods. I was laying down in the back seat (with a seat belt on!!) cause we're white as sour cream.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

hi i am testing

ok this is the real test

test inconclusive


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

I have been eating a lot lately..

calorie in > calorie out


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I get really jealous whenever I see someone taller than me


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Since I only cook for myself, I sometimes eat my food directly out of the pot I cooked it in. Wonder if that is unusual even for people who make food only for themselves


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's rare that I got to sleep on a silent room, usually I have music or podcasts on in the background


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm melting, melting...


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I like cats.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Peanut Butter gives me massive heartburn


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I think I was 10 or younger. My sisters had a babysitter that time, she had a dog. She brought him to our home. I tried to pet him but he did something that made me sad, I can't recall the moment (probably pushed me with his paws). Then I went to the bathroom and cried secretly, thinking dogs don't like me.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I once sat at a subway station for 3 hours and begged money...just to see if there we still some good people in the world.
> I dream of travelling the world.


I would have given you a 20 dollar bill or more depending on how much I had. One time I saw an old man asking for only 25 cents at the train station, and everyone ignored him so coldy. He was not an addict and he was completely sober. I felt so bad for him being ignored like that, so I gave him 20 dollars. It might have slightly raised both our faith in humanity, but only slightly.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

I am half Italian and half Scottish.

When I was 5, tapioca pudding reminded me of melted old people skin with lumps of prunes in it.

I was in special ed for elementary through middle school. 

I was a fraternal twin, but it died before birth.

Toes remind me of little creatures that giggle at night.

I was obsessed with death since I was 4 years old. 

I fell down the stairs when I was 3 years old. 

I did not like pokemon when I was a child. 

I watched Rugrats as a child. 

I remember being in a stroller. 

I don't get grossed out easily.

I saw a old lady go bathroom on herself when I was 4 years old. 

I was neglected by my parents as a child. 

I had my feet get married to each other when I was 7 years old.

I am very shy.

I never had a real best friend.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I once asked my older brother if there was a term for a neckbeard without the beard. I told him I was one because of my love of mountain dew and Cheetos. He said, "You're a basement dweller except without games." So in conclusion, I do live in my mom's basement... without the games. *tips fedora.

Edit: I can hear him in the background saying, "Nah, you're not a neckbeard. *Tips fedora humorously."


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't remember the last time I truly enjoyed summer...not that I particularly enjoy winter either


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm afraid of insects, cockroaches and grasshoppers in particular.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

im covered in bites ffs


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I stay up late most nights.
I have a ton of books that I haven't finished reading yet.
I've picked up drawing as a new hobby.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

palindromes give me an odd sense of satisfaction.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Not sure why but I can't nap during the day like I used to be able to.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Also when I was able to nap, I would always get a headache once I woke up so maybe its a good thing I cant.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm getting hungry. About time to go find something for dinner.


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

My coworkers call me Jellybean.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I just finished a ham sandwich


----------



## reenee20 (Jul 10, 2015)

I absolutely hate jack black.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I feel uncomfortable wearing leather jackets. They are like tattoos to me, I think they are cool on others


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am in need of a hair cut.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I sleep on a queen sized mattress.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

My older brother and his friends gave me the nickname Silkyjay growing up because I have... or had nice skin or more specifically silky calfs that they liked to torment me about it. They would hold me down and squeeze/pinch my legs and count out "silks" as if I only had so many to give out. Very random indeed. Now you know.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I love bbq sauce


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

80% of my life is skipping social events on purpose and then feeling unfairly jealous because my friends have fun without me


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Speaking of sauce, I love the honey mustard sauce they put on the turkey bacon club sandwiches at Tim Hortons.


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't like taking pictures.
I occasionally write various things about my life in a journal.
I like sweets.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I'm a professional sugar baby


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

I have buttocks where my head should be


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I have an ice cap once a week


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm extremely observant. :nerd:


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I bought myself a math book to do it just for the fun of it.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

I threw my math book just for the fun of it


----------



## LatchedZebra (Jul 17, 2015)

The pupil in one of my eyes is a 1/3 bigger than the other.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I wear glasses


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I really want to have black hair, but i'm not allowed to dye it


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've been playing guitar for nearly 18 years yet I don't know or understand music theory


----------



## Rupert Giles (Dec 22, 2012)

I low-key want to see Paper Towns even though it looks kinda sucky. 
I kind of want to steal my friend's cat, kinda don't want the police called on me. Dilemmas.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I remember way too damn much. Memory of an elephant. Except some parts are pretty forgotten. Still, I remember things like someone saying, "Hey that's where I went to middle school." And then on a map, I can approximate their location by looking at middle schools/landmarks. Well, street names help too. And... this happened a year ago.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's about my bedtime. :yawn


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I once sat at a subway station for 3 hours and begged money...just to see if there we still some good people in the world.
> I dream of travelling the world.


I would have given you 10 or 20 dollars depending on how much I have. I do that occasionally not all the time because I'm not rich. But one time I saw a old man aking for only 25 cents and everyone completely ignored him, that made me mad, so I gave the old man 20 dollars, he couldn't believe it and insisted on paying me back but I said he didn't have to. 
I might one day do a social expiriment where I beg for friendship instead of money. I will sit somewhere with a carboard sign that says "Please don't give me money, just give me a true friend" I wonder how that will go. I have planned that for a long time but I am too shy to try it.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

themousethatroared said:


> I do not know if this thread has already been done but I saw it somewhere else and I thought it was cool.
> 
> I am 6'5"
> I am growing a beard
> I become easily motion sick on amusement park rides


I have no siblings
I used to think sandals were "pinocchio shoes" when I was 6
I never bit a kite


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I occasionally drink coffee.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The word hashtag annoys me


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The greasiness of the pizza I ate has driven me to take a shower.



TheOLDPrince said:


> I have clicked on that instant pm thing too many times


I can't get it to work.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I just fell asleep with the radio on in my bedroom, and had another pretty weird/disturbing dream.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I have never watched or read Harry Potter.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

I have never touched a bra.


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

I like coffee more than tea


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

I can't open a jar.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I prefer sour things over sweet things (pickles to chocolates). One piece of chocolate is enough for me, you can have the big bar.


----------



## Sco (Aug 2, 2015)

I have thick hair and when is really hot it gets puffy;
I like anime, cartoons and dogs;
I have big eyes;
Every time I think I'll fail an exam I get surprised with a good grade and when I think I've done good I receive an average grade at uni .


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

I used to hate bananas but now i love them and i used to love mangos but now i think they are gross.


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm the shortest person in my house at 5'4 .


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

When I get all sweaty from running I smell like a Rose Bush...


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I refuse to leave the house unless I'm freshly showered... my hair is oily as heck and it's a huge blow to my already diminished confidence if I go out looking like a cow licked it


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I've probably done some really cool things in my life, but think they're all terribly dull to anyone else.

I rode a total of 150 miles in two days on a bicycle for Multiple Sclerosis.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

The most snakes I've owned at the same time is 30


----------



## WonderVixen (Aug 2, 2015)

I once stole the grocer's bike when I was 14 because I was late for school. It did not end well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buckyx said:


> I can go very strictly with low carb and low calories, even during training, endure hunger and everything
> then easily crash and overbinge on junk food haha
> 
> jumping between 2 extremes is fun, always wondered what would happen if I remained strict for at least 6 months and without injury
> fck I am gonna become a beast


We've seen pics - you are already a beast :lol.

I completely missed post #123,456 today :lol.


----------



## PhiloS0phia (Aug 5, 2015)

My fandoms help me survive through bad times
I love pastries
If I ever see whales in real i don't think i'll be able to stop crying


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> When I get all sweaty from running I smell like a Rose Bush...


I like roses. They're pretty...and smell nice. :blush


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

My younger sister and I are barely 9 months apart.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Theresa Ann said:


> My younger sister and I are barely 9 months apart.


Well... I really don't know what to say on this one.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I absolutely cannot stand Anime


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Well... I really don't know what to say on this one.


lol. pretty much how i felt when i was old enough to realize this fact.


----------



## Jenny D (Jun 16, 2015)

I love nature and flowers. So I am slowly covering my body in tattoos of vines and flowers. My back and one arm are finished now. 
Going for #11 in a few weeks.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

I just drank a litre of pumpkin soup and now I can make waves splash in my stomach when I move it really fast. What is this life I'm living.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

sometimes when I'm walking towards a door I walk faster than I can open the door. It happens more often than I'd like to admit. :b


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

i'm an extremly picky eater. Always have been. I pretty much live on sandwiches, chocolate, and pasta. No joke. I'm too scared to try new food because i always end up hating it and then it will just have been a waste of money. I probably have an extreme lack of vitamins in my body but idc. It also doesn't help that i am literally the worst cook/baker in the universe. I literally cannot do anything without failing when it comes to that sorta stuff. I can barely boil water without failing ffs.


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Most of my family members are more sociable than I am. The only exception (as far as I know) is my dad.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I remember liking crystal pepsi, but I'm not sure I remember what it tasted like.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Jenny D said:


> I love nature and flowers. So I am slowly covering my body in tattoos of vines and flowers. My back and one arm are finished now.
> Going for #11 in a few weeks.


Wow!

I bet they will look nice when you are done 

Just be careful, you do not want to end up looking like Swamp Thing! :surprise: haha


----------



## Jenny D (Jun 16, 2015)

Gojira said:


> Wow!
> 
> I bet they will look nice when you are done
> 
> Just be careful, you do not want to end up looking like Swamp Thing! :surprise: haha


OMG WHERE DID YOU GET THIS PIC OF ME!!!! LOLOLOL:nerd:


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm double jointed.

Shoulders and elbows.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I am trash


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I seem to get along with bugs better than humans.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I can lick my left elbow

I can yawn with my mouth closed.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I collect teapots.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I was born on Thanksgiving.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

people outside today were very respectful...thanks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I learned a new verb in Spanish - derretir = to melt.

MELTED perfect - made with milk! :banana


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I learned a new verb in Spanish - derretir = to melt.
> 
> MELTED perfect - made with milk! :banana


used in a sentence:
Estoy derritiendo en este calor.

:b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vuldoc said:


> used in a sentence:
> Estoy derritiendo en este calor.
> 
> :b


:lol

Hace MUCHO calor

Estoy derretiendoooooooo.......










Hmmm.....tengo hambre :lol


----------



## selfloathingregular (Aug 14, 2015)

While on vacation in NYC, I was in public walking around and I really need to empty my bowels. 

I located a Barnes and Noble bookstore. Thankfully, they had a restroom. Man, I really love Barnes and Noble now.


----------



## selfloathingregular (Aug 14, 2015)

I really needed to empty my bowels. I wish I knew how to edit posts on this forum.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

TabbyTab said:


> I am trash


You can't be "trash" if you know who Mr.Pimpgoodgame is. He is class.

something random about me. I dunno, sometimes I fall asleep to language learning audio tapes. It has made me quite proficient in knowing the words but not really their translation. ya nie khachu eto.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

im not actually a virgin. or am i?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't remember the last time I set foot in a movie theatre, possibly to watch Gravity, & it was already old news by then


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm melting... melting! :dead


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I haven't played guitar in two weeks. I used to play everyday all day. Sad how life can drain passion


----------



## Kodi (Jul 9, 2015)

I drink too much coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like summer but not the hot weather.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

When I'm writing, I hold the pencil differently than most of the people do.


----------



## 684625 (Aug 22, 2015)

I dream way too much.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I cut my own hair, I think I give myself okay haircuts.


----------



## I am ok (Aug 21, 2015)

I want to die, really. Just because of mum I have to live...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Don't like sugar in my tea cause I'm sweet enough already :/


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm addicted to coffee coolatta and have been trying to mimic the recipe at home. I think I got it <


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

blue2 said:


> Don't like sugar in my tea cause I'm sweet enough already :/


Stick your finger in my tea cup, please? I've ran out of sugar.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a phobia of glitter.


----------



## DJAshton (Jun 8, 2015)

When I was 7 until 10 I played football (soccer) for my hometown's youth sides (they are in the English Premier League)


----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)

I noticed that the scroll bar on the right side of the screen sometimes disappears, just on SAS nowhere else. It wouldn't bother me but my scroll wheel broke on my mouse.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am watching the Rams and the Titans.


----------



## Mick89 (Feb 24, 2014)

I am scared of clowns.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Perspicacious said:


> Stick your finger in my tea cup, please? I've ran out of sugar.


Ok ..but what if it starts to melt :afr

Oh and something random ....I caught a fat frog yesterday it was hopping about in a wet field I looked it straight in its big beady eyes and said " hey frog man u is fat are u going anywhere in particular or are you just jumping in puddles ..?" he just breathed with the puffy neck thing and hopped away yup the strong silent type for sho :/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't have to cook tonight! :yay


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I dislike taking pills, it always takes me a few tries to swallow them. I have no idea how people just pop them without drinking anything


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I dislike taking pills, it always takes me a few tries to swallow them. I have no idea how people just pop them without drinking anything


All good. I'm the same way brotha. I need lots of water. If it doesnt go down cleanly ill spit it out. &#128541;


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

I think mantis' are adorable and love holding them.


----------



## butterflies27 (Aug 20, 2015)

TabbyTab said:


> I am trash


Well if that's true then you make trash look GOOOOODD ?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I like watching food and cooking videos especially from different cuisines.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I love listening to music. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's about my bed time. :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a nice new set of headphones. :evil


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Sometimes, I like to idealize and feel affectionate towards people whom I was once close with and abruptly break my relationship with them for no reason. But it's all inside of me and it's better that way. It makes me more comfortable than showing these feelings in real life. :stu


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

A majority of the friends I had where extroverted. Unfortunately I've lost contact with all of them once school ended because of my inability to get closer to others. I guess you could say they were more acquaintances than friends because I never really opened up to them properly.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Walk a few feet in my shoes. You don't even have to walk a mile.


Just try them on.


That's what I thought..


Idgaf if you don't empathize with me, or if you can't feel my pain.


Walk a few feet in my shoes.


Cry some of my tears. Spend some sleepless nights. Spend some nights by yourself in the hospital. Alone. After a suicide attempt. In the ICU. While intubated. Try that.




Then come at me. Until then, Idgaf what you think tbh.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am watching preseason football.


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I played the piano briefly. Started sometime when I was in 10th grade while taking Musical Appreciation(some of the assignments required us to learn how to play a few songs) and continued the year after that when I took Keyboarding before I stopped entirely. I'm currently thinking about starting back up again, though I'm not too sure at this point.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I cut my own hair.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I was named after my mom's favorite soap opera character.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

my nipples arent going to rub themselves


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

My Grandma says I drive like a Prohibition Era gangster.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

instead of just using ketchup, i mix salad dressing and barbecue sauce on my hamburgers


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a small beauty spot just above my lip.. A la Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

When I'm at home I prefer to eat rice with a spoon, seems more practical to me, but only at home


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

-I have 13 piercings. (Lobes done 3 times each, cartilage, rook, forward helix, tragus, belly button and nose.) 
-Speaking of piercings...my boyfriend pierced my nose for me. And he did an amazing job, lol. 
-I have 3 tattoos with more to come.
-I've been riding horses since I was 5, it's my passion.
-I haven't had a hair cut in 2 years. Yet somehow, my hair is super healthy.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

When I go to the bathroom, regardless of which activity... I strip bare *** naked.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am sane :eyes


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I really dislike bread with seeds or other such things baked into it


----------



## hellollama (Aug 12, 2015)

My astrological sign is 69.
I have motion sickness. 
I love physical activity
I'm flexible.
I love yoga.


----------



## megalodon (Jan 14, 2014)

My left shouldet blade hurts because i sit in frong of computer all dey
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

I write rap songs


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

I smoke my e cigarette too much and now I have a nosebleed bc of it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's almost bedtime. :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am having a nice lazy day.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I feel safe around guys with beards. They remind me of Santa or Dumbledore or my dad.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

If my right foot hadn't been caught in a particular tree at a particular time I'd probably be paralyzed or at the very least dead.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hellollama said:


> My astrological sign is 69.


 That makes mine a 2, a Roman numeral of 2.


----------



## RiversBetweenUs (Nov 22, 2015)

Some women splurge on clothes and shows, but my spending weakness is books. I always burn a hole in my pocket when I go into a bookstore. 

Originally, it started out as a tool to get ideas for writing, but now I'm trying to teach myself how to read tarot. 

I love wolves and the number 7.


----------



## Midnight Fool (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm 6'8''.

I can't bring myself to use shorthand of any kind.

I made out with a balloon at a middle school dance. I wasn't drunk.

I can sorta turn my feet to face backwards.

I won a year's worth of video game rentals once by playing Judge Dredd and NBA Jam for the Sega Genesis in a competition held by a video rental store.

I have no apparent allergies.


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

I hate wearing clothes in the house. So much that I don't encourage visitors lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm a twin (fraternal).


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

I wasn't thinking yesterday and ran a red light because I estimated the amber light wrong. Felt really bad about it ever since but thankfully no one was close to getting hurt.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have two nuts, both are younger than me and are my brothers.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm a Rupauls Drag Race megafan.

I study Astrology and Numerology.

I've worked as an online dj before.

I always watch Marie Antoinette if i can't sleep.

I had a paranormal experience when I was 10.

I collect Asian Horror films.

I'm an only child. :3


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a scar shaped like a square about 1/2cm by 1/2cm in the inner side of my left thigh. I got it when I was 8 when I was pushing a large tree branch across the ground and the branch got caught on something and hit my right there, it could have been worse.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I always loved clothes. If i was rich I'd have a tailor.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I can't be on a beach for more than an hour or two or I'll freak out, like have a melt down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have 3 online friends.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am obsessed with music. Always looking for new bands to check out.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I hate chocolate.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I like orange juice, but today was the first time I've peeled and eaten an orange in maybe 10 to 15 years after a few bad ones turned me off to them.

They're so sweet! No wonder people like them! You shouldn't say go figure though because I love apple juice but find apples themselves about as palatable as raw carrots. I love cooked carrots, but not even ranch dressing will make me try to choke down a raw one. Might as well eat a raw potato, which incidentally, I have tried before. ... _Tried_.

By the way, do you ever see pear juice in stores? Not that I've looked that hard, but it's weird I never see it. I've wondered about this a few times because pears are so tasty ...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am overworked. Just. Overworked. I needed the extended weekend. Badly.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Ive never had any major surgeries before.


----------



## SairaAhmed (Apr 30, 2016)

I bleached my hair and it went orange


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I sometimes Google words I already know to get a better grasp of it's proper usage or so I can learn more about it's origins. Yes I know I'm a lame and a nerd.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I love instrumental music.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

At some point, my brothers and I were all under the age of 6. Or maybe one was 6 and the rest were younger. My mom had 4 kids by the age of 31.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Like Harry Potter, I've never seen Pokémon either.

In where I live, when Pokémon started to be popular, two children jumped out of the balcony and it made it to the news saying "due to being impressed of Pokémon" so there were complications about it those times (I think they banned the cartoon). Though, my peers somewhat are still interested in it, so I guess they showed it on the TV again, few years later. But my parents still didn't want me to watch it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am moving soon, ugh.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Finally, after months of heavy training, I learned how to properly growl like my favorite metal/rock artists.
Now I can finally scare the hell out of the noisy neighbors that always throw out parties and BBK's, in front of my house, every Sunday.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

I romanticize teenagehood and I love teenagers for what they are


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Winds said:


> I sometimes Google words I already know to get a better grasp of it's proper usage or so I can learn more about it's origins. Yes I know I'm a lame and a nerd.


I do this all the time! I do it with words that I would understand if i heard but never feel confident enough about to use. I also do it with words that I know how to use perfectly well, to learn their origin because that gives you the most intimate understanding of how to use them. I'll use the word after that better than I ever used it before.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

A forgotten memory just remembered: being at a family friend's wedding shower when I was a teenager, it was nothing but aunties, uncles, fake smiles and eating by yourself. I was so bored I went to their washroom (a bit in demand with all the people) and put down the toilet seat, sat down and masturbated.
I was thinking about the chapter in Trainspotting where Renton goes to his brother's funeral and ends up having sex doggy style with his dead brother's pregnant girlfriend. 

 this is always something I wish I could do at these things, I forgot I had done it once!


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't like it when people think I am a sweet, thoughtful person. People read my desperation for the experience of anything as some kind of pure free-spiritedness. They often don't know me in the least. I am pretty crude, think about myself all day, lie if I think it'll spare an awkward moment, try to get as much sexual attention as I can, have deceived people's trust in big ways. Haven't thought much about changing these things.
A boy that I've seen a few times does nothing but flatter me for my deep soul every time i give some opinion. I can't stand him!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Damn girl you ok, lol. 

I really don't like eating salads.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Damn girl you ok, lol.
> 
> I really don't like eating salads.


That's because little Pengus are supposed to eat fish!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

pied vert said:


> That's because little Pengus are supposed to eat fish!


Little Pengus? Hmm ok, lol. You're so crazy.


----------



## Bokuto (Nov 30, 2015)

When I was 5 years old I was extremly mad at my Parents for not naming me Son Goku


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am currently listening to music.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I burned my right arm last week a patch about one and a half inchs and my arm is quite tanned so now the patch is nearly healed and it won't be tanned ...my arm is gonna be different colours ..or how deep does tanning go it wasn't a deep burn tbh : /


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

People who i know well look like strangers when I see them with someone else. I mean it. I lose trust for them. Then when they're with me again, I trust them so much I could even confess my silly feelings to them.


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

I like to read gay vampire fanfiction


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Little Pengus? Hmm ok, lol. You're so crazy.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

allergic to cucumbers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope I will be able to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I've been scared of puppets ever since I was a baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My favorite subject in school was math.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just ran 5.5 miles to test my progress after my health issues that took up most of the month of July.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't know if i want to stop being like this, or if I just want my bad habits to work out for once.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't seen either of my 2 adopted sisters in over four years now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had a weird pimple on the knuckle where I ripped off in in December.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

My feet are always ice cold to the touch.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

I don't like bacon


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I love alpacas more than life itself and want to raise some one day.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I love romance movies.


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm gassy from the eggs I had yesterday. Egg farts are stinky, but it's not stopping me from eating one today! Love me some eggs.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

My mustache doesn't join my chin's beard. And it grows thin and formless. It's not fluffy and stiff.

It's like this:










Not like this:


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I was born on Christmas 
I can grow a unibrow - which I am getting permanently rid of, lol
I am a cat person


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> I still don't know how to tie my shoes the 'correct' way. ops


I still don't know how to do this. :lol :lol ops


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

I verbally have a go at myself when I do things wrong.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I love rewatching movies that I've seen hundreds of times and remember almost every single line of the movie
Sometimes I talk to myself
And I also have no idea why I'm posting this


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am chatting with an online friend of mine.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a cold.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am aspergian as f-ck!


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

I hate swinging bridges. Not dislike, but hate.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Xenacat said:


> I was born on Christmas
> I can grow a unibrow - which I am getting permanently rid of, lol
> I am a cat person


Ok. Enough is enough.
First, you steal my cat's name and now my birthday! 
(I'm also a cat person)


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Ok. Enough is enough.
> First, you steal my cat's name and now my birthday!
> (I'm also a cat person)


There's always the unibrow?


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I can't stand people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I listen to music most of the day.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Kandice said:


> I'm gassy from the eggs I had yesterday. Egg farts are stinky, but it's not stopping me from eating one today! Love me some eggs.


That's not ladylike.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

i love rice i cant live aweek without it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

CrystalGemPearl said:


> That's not ladylike.


I'd love to fart in your face :laugh:
Smell my stinky farts!


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Kandice said:


> I'd love to fart in your face :laugh:
> Smell my stinky farts!


I love how you're unladylike and proud. :laugh:
Spends time with intellectuals... hah.
Once I'm a tomboy, I would love to openly challenge you.


----------



## Melaija Airlines (Mar 7, 2017)

Uhhh well I'm probably the youngest one here and I uhh yeah so there's not much to know about me


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I cut my own hair to save money.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

I cut myself with my fingernails because it feels good.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't wear certain clothes to certain places. 

For example if I wear a shirt to university I won't wear it to a place that I like. That shirt becomes 'bad' and I only wear it to to bad stressful situations.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had to stop biting my nails after it pulled out a filling in a chipped tooth. Expensive.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am obsessed with music, listen to it all day. :boogie


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i handwrite directions down from the internet when i need directions for some place. i do have gps available and could hook a printer up, but can't even be bothered.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hmmm. I like resurrecting threads.
I don't know for sure but I'm pretty sure that I'm bad at sex.

Sometimes I use two towels to dry myself off. One for hair, other for body 
I can't stand the feel of wet stray hairs. 
I have eczema.
I dislike my job.
I talk a big talk, but I'm not a good walker. Pretty, but not in bed.
I dunno why I'm discussing sex.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I like computer case fans.
My case doesn't have many because they're noisy(silent ones are expensive), but I like them. If they were silent and free I would install 6 fans on my case.

According to my brother I have a fan fetish.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

In any group I hang out with, I'm always be the smallest, shortest, skinniest guy there


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I was born on Thanksgiving day.


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm 5'2 and I weigh 135lbs. I need to lose some weight.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I have never flown on a airplane.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I flew in an airplane once when I was 10 years old. It was an open cockpit biplane.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Flying is one of my favorite things in the world. Would love to get my pilots license one day, but lessons are soooo far outside my current budget.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I only wear black shirts.


----------



## ShyInLove (May 6, 2017)

I am a very shy person at first :nerd:


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I hate bananas and slugs, so naturally my worst enemy: the banana slug. Ugh I already feel nauseous.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

roxslide said:


> I hate bananas and slugs, so naturally my worst enemy: the banana slug. Ugh I already feel nauseous.


Idk why I love this so much, but I do.

I personally love slugs and I looked them up and rando fact- they're the mascot of University of California Santa Cruz. Wtf?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My favorite subject in school was math.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

realisticandhopeful said:


> Flying is one of my favorite things in the world. Would love to get my pilots license one day, but lessons are soooo far outside my current budget.


A future goal?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I love the way coffee smells, but don't particularly care for the taste.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am chatting with an online friend.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

As a kid I wanted to become a drummer and play in a band


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I should be working....


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I learned to juggle by watching the first season of "Big Brother" in 2000. They had a challenge where they had to keep juggling balls in the air, and some of them could juggle. I copied their hand motions, using knotted dish towels against the wall at first for safety, then tennis balls. It's fun.


----------



## melonyellow (Apr 17, 2017)

I once witnessed a man get hit by a train. Most ****ed thing I have ever seen and I'll never get the image out of my head. ughhh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I could use some extra sleep.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

one time as a teenager i said "primus sucks" and someone asked me if i was a fan of them. haha.

i actually thought they sucked.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Oddly I've thought I'm 5'11 for years but I'm actually 5'10


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I love shopping malls. If I could live in an apartment or hotel on top of one I would. Last time I was in Jakarta I stayed in a hotel that was part of a mall that was actually about 5 old malls all connected - it was fantastic.

I also love airports and even carparks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have 3 online friends that I chat with daily.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I have plenty of contradicting ideologies in my head. These causes my frustrations and depression. But that's not even half the story.


----------



## charlietart886 (Aug 1, 2016)

I sleep better in cheap motels, alone, with the door locked. I don't know. It's the sound of the ice machine, and that familiar smell of a hotel room. Perhaps it's a way to be close to other humans (sleeping in the same bed), but still in solitude.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I've been lying to my dentist for years.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

I love anything that has to do with retro video games, like eight bit art and chiptune music.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i dont have much lactase in me


----------



## melonyellow (Apr 17, 2017)

white chocolate tastes like pepper jack cheese


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm never out of chewing gum.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

When I was a kid I was friends with a cat named Clive.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll be trying out medical marijuana oil for the first time soon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Good luck, I hope it helps. 

I am cooking up a pot of lima beans for dinner this evening.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

I sometimes h8 myself..


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

When I was a kid, my uncle used to threaten me with Busta Rhymes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

More often than not I tend to hold my sneezes in or try to. I'm not sure why and yes I know it's a terrible habit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am not good at spotting sarcasm, especially online in written form.


----------



## DannyD95 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have 14 cactus plants


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I have to drive to the airport in about an hour.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have half of a house all to myself.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

I hate BBQ sauce, it literally makes me throw up, but my favorite chips are BBQ lays


----------



## not there yet (Jun 12, 2017)

I accidentally drove my car through a rice paddy in Japan.


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

Taaylah said:


> I hate BBQ sauce, it literally makes me throw up, but my favorite chips are BBQ lays


Hahaha, that's funny, for me it's the other way around!


----------



## 868321 (Jun 12, 2017)

I can paint and draw pretty decently and am into photography

if I eat pistachios they make me throw up. 

I am a drink stealer, at home if I see an unattended drink I'll make it disappear. 

Sometimes when I'm socializing, or attempting to I really **** up and say too much and then regret it later. 

I'm still secretly in love with a dude I used to work with a long time ago, and it bothers me because its ****ing retarded. It's like my brain won't let go and it kind of pisses me off and annoys me that my brain still thinks of him.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I love hamsters. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I love political sci-fi stories or movies or shows


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I can count in Dutch...


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I had an existential crisis in 2015.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boredom is ma middle name


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I am a BAMF in disguise as an INTJ.

Or something. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't like useless people.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

When I was little, I didn't like Pork Chops cause it made me think it was a trucker's name. Not that there is anything wrong with them, that's just how i felt when I was like 5. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

Bananas make me burp.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a pink electric toothbrush.

...W-what? It was the only colour they had! :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am good at math.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

On good days I can be very relaxed and carefree & will be up for going on an adventure with the right company.  
I tend to get messy and disorganized and will start projects I have trouble finishing due to my short attention span.
I dislike owning many useless/decorative material possessions--I keep my room fairly minimal.
I love board games and learning new things.

Umm, what else? We're not doing 20 questions, are we? :b


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I only like green grapes, any other types of grapes are gross.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I only want own black pair of socks so I don't have to sort them after a wash


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I have an overbite wider than the Panama Canal.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am a big kid. :kma


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I still have cassette tapes containing recordings of early jams and me messing about when I first began playing instruments. I began recording stuff right at the very beginning of my musical journey


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I snort when I laugh or giggle.


----------



## PureG (Apr 27, 2017)

Just arrived from the sea shore. Was a great day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I usually only brush my teeth once a day and it's often before or after I've showered. I know you should twice but this is the habit I've fallen into


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I have an arthritic jaw. It really sucks.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

There was a guitar riff I learned 3 years ago and I still can't play it up to speed today. How sad is that?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I sleep with three pillows :blush


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

The smell of raw potatoes makes me sick. Oh, the irony.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm a person


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't like anything coconut when it comes to food


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

People who call their pets their kids (such as those photo-shaming images with a "mommy" or "parents") make me uncomfortable.


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

I had an accident when I was about 11/12 & cut my leg to the bone & now a permanent dent on my shin!


----------



## Amaal (Mar 5, 2017)

I was once beaten fiercely by a teacher for taking the "!" of the angry sarcastic comment"Who made you class monitor !" as "?" and answering it with justification.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I was blinded for just over a week many years ago, after getting arc-eye whilst completing a wielding job in the blazing hot sun. Pretty scary for someone who had never heard of it before, let alone experienced it. I never did that again, you can be sure of that.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I get sneezes after i cut my hair


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I can't play a musical instrument. Though have longed to be able to, and still do.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Sheska said:


> What would be your instrument of choice?
> 
> Mine would be cello. The random thing about me is that I would give anything for just one lesson on cello. And all I would want to learn is how to hold the single note 2 octaves below middle C. Ideally, though, I would love to be able to play Bach's Suite No. 1 in G major.


I'm not really sure, as I haven't put that much thought into it (considering the length of time I have longed for the ability). But I guess something like the guitar, piano/keyboard or maybe some type of drums.

To be honest, I'm not really that great with music, as I have about as much rhythm as a demented animal with its brain removed. But that still does not deter me from wishing. As I am sure that there are enough victims for me to torture with my 'unique' take on instrument playing. :grin2:


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Sheska said:


> Well, you can start small


Lol, He's pretty dam'd good, and not the sort of guy you'd expect to be playing along to that type of music. :clap

Maybe starting off with something like this 



 might be easier for me to begin with. But obviously not being too enthusiastic, and just opting for the one whistle till I find my feet. No sense in running before I can walk now, is there...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I prefer to be barefoot at home, as soon as I arrive one of the first orders of business is taking off my socks


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Toilet paper rolls are to be placed in the holder so as to allow for downward pulling not upward from underneath, lol


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

One of my obsessions is astrology. I've been studying it for years.

Edit. Any form of personality categorization fascinates me.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have zero comprehension of betting odds, math never was my strong suit. I also have no clue how to play poker. I think black jack is the only gambling card game I know


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I love watching documentaries on serial killers. Yes, I am just that insane.

:lol :haha

>


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I love watching documentaries on serial killers. Yes, I am just that insane.
> 
> :haha
> 
> >


Me too! 
And watching documentaries on cults and wars.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I postpone EVERYTHING. I'd postpone my own funeral if I could find a way to do it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a birth mark on my right foot


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lohikaarme said:


> I postpone EVERYTHING. I'd postpone my own funeral if I could find a way to do it.


Lmfao. Cheers to that.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Lohikaarme said:


> I'd postpone my own funeral if I could find a way to do it.


Ummm but you are postponing it by living, we all are :haha


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

blue2 said:


> Ummm but you are postponing it by living, we all are :haha


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Sheska said:


> What would be your instrument of choice?
> 
> Mine would be cello. *The random thing about me is that I would give anything for just one lesson on cello*. And all I would want to learn is how to hold the single note 2 octaves below middle C. Ideally, though, I would love to be able to play Bach's Suite No. 1 in G major.


You've mentioned the cello on here before. Couldn't you have a few lessons?

I noticed you mention it before because it was just around the time I went to a concert with my ex-wife. She grew up learning to play Bach Cello concertos. (while I was listening to Neil Young, Wendy Waldeman and Led Zeppelin.)

I think this word "random" is a bit strange. My entire life is pretty bloody random if you ask me.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

I sometimes have earphones in, though not listening to anything, bobbing my head to no music, so as to listen in on other people's conversations.
I tested it out, by removing one, pretending to massage my ear. The couple then became guarded and chose their words more carefully.

I like to mess with people by gradually moving their stuff an inch or two. To test out how observant they are.

I like watching people in their apartments. In an apartment I lived in 4 years ago, I could see into a few places in the building across the road. I saw a couple fight once. A man that had a spartan living room but a massive flat-screen who enjoyed watching TV in his boxers.

🙂

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Sheska said:


> *I worry that my request for just a single lesson would not go down too well.* If you are a professional musician who had spent years perfecting your craft, fulfilling someone's stupid one off fantasy may not be the best use of your time. Just the thought of putting that request in writing or making a call makes me want to cry. I don't know... And then I just imagine sitting there, holding the instrument, I think I would be so overwhelmed I'd totally embarrass myself by bursting into tears.
> 
> I just googled cello teachers local to me and there are a few. Maybe one day if I build up a bit of courage... If I ever do, I would most definitely share it here.


You'd probably be surprised. As with most of us on here we worry so much about what everyone will think when in actual fact people probably would understand.

I never got to hear my wife play a note - and she could play the cello and the piano. I think she got sick of it or was maybe pushed into it by her mother so she stopped a little while before we got married.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am watching NBA summer league games.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I spend a lot of time listening to the BBC World Service & TalkSport


----------



## lylyroze (Jul 11, 2013)

I broke my ankle 2 weeks ago.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I snort when I laugh. It's amazing. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Since I lost my job I've not gone out much despite it being summer and super hot here recently. I've mostly been hermitting in the basement


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Toad Licker said:


> I am watching NBA summer league games.


me too


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a collection of foreign coins and banknotes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a large collection of music.


----------



## missamr (Apr 14, 2017)

My doctor thought I was into girls since I've never been in a relationship 😅 I have nothing against Women who are lesbians or men who are gay,but she was being kind of annoying telling me "girls around here are nicer than the boys" As though she was trying to get a secret out of me or something 😅


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I have a collection of foreign coins and banknotes


I used to have a whole vase full of foreign and exotic coins until my brother traded them to a cab driver for fare...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Karsten said:


> I used to have a whole vase full of foreign and exotic coins until my brother traded them to a cab driver for fare...


*******...I hope you got him back for that


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I habitually fidget with the material of my pants at my knees. I've done this since I was young. It's a nervous habit, but I just really enjoy the feel of crunchy fabric. I will pull it around, put my finger in the folds of the fabric, making snapping sounds with the fabric. I do this in public and at work. If I'm talking on the phone at work, often my other hand will be down at my one knee or the other. It probably looks odd to anybody who is looking.


----------



## Sandine (Jul 9, 2017)

I like maths
I am a hopeless romantic
I'm a cat person


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

I make weird sounds when the silence gets to be too much.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I like exploring rocky intertidal pools.


----------



## Shy Anxious Dreamer (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm half Peruvian, half Vietnamese.... but yet don't know how to speak Spanish or Vietnamese :-/

My parents never taught me neither of their languages. So sad :-(


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Shy Anxious Dreamer said:


> I'm half Peruvian, half Vietnamese.... but yet don't know how to speak Spanish or Vietnamese :-/
> 
> My parents never taught me neither of their languages. So sad :-(


That's a great mixture.  You could always learn one or both of the languages? Have you ever been to either of those countries? I've always wanted to visit Vietnam.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have two younger brothers.


----------



## Shy Anxious Dreamer (Jul 15, 2017)

harrison said:


> That's a great mixture.  You could always learn one or both of the languages? Have you ever been to either of those countries? I've always wanted to visit Vietnam.


My parents didn't feel like the need to teach me because they speak english very well. I wish I did know spanish because where I work at there's a couple of hispanic customers that don't know that much english and I feel really bad not knowing how to help them (which is nerve-wrecking), so I ask my coworker that knows spanish very well. I've been to Peru (where my dad is from) about 3 times. Yet it is very nerve-wrecking and I feel alone because everyone around me only knows spanish when I go there. It's also very hard that I can't speak to my own grandma so my dad helps translate for me. And I never been to Vietnam, but someday I will if I ever have the money :-(


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Shy Anxious Dreamer said:


> My parents didn't feel like the need to teach me because they speak english very well. I wish I did know spanish because where I work at there's a couple of hispanic customers that don't know that much english and I feel really bad not knowing how to help them (which is nerve-wrecking), so I ask my coworker that knows spanish very well. I've been to Peru (where my dad is from) about 3 times. Yet it is very nerve-wrecking and I feel alone because everyone around me only knows spanish when I go there. It's also very hard that I can't speak to my own grandma so my dad helps translate for me. And I never been to Vietnam, but someday I will if I ever have the money :-(


Maybe you could look at learning some Spanish online? There are some great apps nowadays. And you could try and practise with someone at work if there's someone there you feel comfortable with.

I did Indonesian (plus a bit of Sanskrit) at Uni a fair while ago. I've been to Indonesia a lot and just picked a bit up. Languages are fun but I find them pretty difficult tbh. Really need to try and keep doing it - plus it's hard for people like us because we have to be willing to look a bit silly at first.


----------



## Shy Anxious Dreamer (Jul 15, 2017)

harrison said:


> Maybe you could look at learning some Spanish online? There are some great apps nowadays. And you could try and practise with someone at work if there's someone there you feel comfortable with.
> 
> I did Indonesian (plus a bit of Sanskrit) at Uni a fair while ago. I've been to Indonesia a lot and just picked a bit up. Languages are fun but I find them pretty difficult tbh. Really need to try and keep doing it - plus it's hard for people like us because we have to be willing to look a bit silly at first.


Yeah I remember taking german in school I was so nervous of having those tests where you have to make a small conversation like greeting someone in german. I end up just getting shaky and say the wrong words in german and end up with a horrible grade. But you're right, I should get one of those apps and try it out.
That's cool that you go to Indonesia. is it nice there?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Shy Anxious Dreamer said:


> Yeah I remember taking german in school I was so nervous of having those tests where you have to make a small conversation like greeting someone in german. I end up just getting shaky and say the wrong words in german and end up with a horrible grade. But you're right, I should get one of those apps and try it out.
> That's cool that you go to Indonesia. is it nice there?


I lived in Germany for about a year ages ago. My girlfriend back then spoke very good English and so did her friends so I didn't try to learn German. It's like you said about your parents - if we don't have to learn we won't do it. (Plus I find German pretty harsh and a bit boring tbh) Sorry any Germans.

Yeah, Indonesia is great - I love Bali - I love going to the beach there. It's very cheap for us and close. Jakarta's a fantastic city too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Shy Anxious Dreamer said:


> I'm half Peruvian, half Vietnamese.... but yet don't know how to speak Spanish or Vietnamese :-/
> 
> My parents never taught me neither of their languages. So sad :-(


My parents are West African and never taught us their native tongue because my dad thought it would confuse us to be switching back and forth between it and English. I don't think it was common knowledge back then that if you want a multilingual child you expose them to as many languages as possible in their early years so that they are more likely to retain it later on.

It is a bit unfortunate to be missing that part of one's heritage, especially if you're not involved with the culture that much knowing the language can go a long way toward possible future investigations of it

Since I've grown up in Western Canada and only took French up to grad six I'm monolingual, but I wish I spoke more than one language. Ultimately if you want to speak more than one language you have to invest a lot in it as it's very much use it or lose it.


Shy Anxious Dreamer said:


> It's also very hard that I can't speak to my own grandma so my dad helps translate for me. And I never been to Vietnam, but someday I will if I ever have the money :-(


My grandma doesn't speak much English either and it was her B-Day the other day so I was on the phone with her but we couldn't really communicate so my mom had to translate some too.

Hope you get to Vietnam one day!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

150lbs - 160lbs used to be my ideal weight range, the former being on the skinny side but reasonable. Now it's 160lbs on the skinny side & 170lbs is just about right all around


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Every time I take a shower, I always end up having an existential crisis. It only took me 5 years to realize it too.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have 2 younger sister, both adopted.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I've watched so many movies, that i dont watch movies too much anymore because I've seen almost all the good ones. Except the classics, I've only seen.a few.

Im 5'7"


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

If I could I'd live on top of one of those huge shopping malls in Jakarta or Bangkok - I wouldn't even have to leave the building, could just come down and have my breakfast and wander around. I love them.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

I love ice. I can crunch it all day long, in any season.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I totally enjoy being in the nude when home alone from time to time


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I love cloudy, windy days when you can look up and see the clouds rolling along above


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I hate fish food. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm happiest during thunderstorms.


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

My grandpa is 5'10, I'm 5'11, and my dad is 6'. 
Our weights (±) are 175, 185, and 195 in the same order :b


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Last night I showered in the presence of a strange green mothlike creature.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a good sense of humor. :kma


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

after meeting someone new i sometimes think, "they should have a dog. it would do them well to pick up someone else's ****".


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I think light rain makes for a nice day


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I am the last in a short line of me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I am actually just a unit called "Me".


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My bones are always popping & creaking like and old house


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am obsessed with music. Always looking for new bands to check out.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> I am obsessed with music. Always looking for new bands to check out.


I am gonna cheat a little by stealing that as it applies to me as well


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I haven't been on an airplane or left this city in nearly 6 years


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I've never seen the ocean.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm kind of a piece sh-it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know how to swim


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I can't whistle. If you know me I've probably told you this. It's such a random deficiency.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

As a guitarist I have zero interest in guitars with floating bridges/whammy bars


----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

I had a dream where the person I wanted to be with looked at me and said "I can't be with you because you don't have any resources.":wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't been out of the state that I live in for over 20 years now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I need to go make something for dinner soon.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

I used to play "name this country's capital" with my siblings when younger. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

She and Her Darkness said:


> I can't whistle. If you know me I've probably told you this. It's such a random deficiency.





Toad Licker said:


> I haven't been out of the state that I live in for over 20 years now.


I share these traits.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I have a medium sized birth mark under my big toe, on my left foot with beauty marks on it, which my brother said looks like potato skin haha


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I've always wanted to be an actress but never had the courage to try acting...


----------



## imay8 (Aug 15, 2016)

I have to eat 98% of my meals/food with Tomato Ketchup. As when I was a baby, I was terribly fussy and my mum mixed my food with Tomato Ketchup as that was the only way I would eat. This still applies to this day, I guess!


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I could do a better headstand than a lot of other people in gym class when I was younger. I can't do a handstand for sh!t and never could, but the headstands I got.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

If I wake up in the middle of the night, it's practically impossible for me to go back to sleep. Which can sometime mean, getting maybe a couple of hours of sleep.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

I enjoy late night cuddling and citrus fruits in the shower.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I was going to cook some Pillsbury croissant/crescents. After opening the the container and seeing that it was one solid rectangular piece of dough, I realized I opened a pizza dough instead. Probably like a fool, instead of making a pizza I was lazy and cut it on the diaganol into two giant triangles. I then took the triangles and rolled them into croissant shapes. No idea how this will turn out, because I'm guessing Pillsbury must use different dough for pizza than croissants. Should have probably made it into smaller croissants instead of two larger ones


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

slyfox said:


> I was going to cook some Pillsbury croissant/crescents. After opening the the container and seeing that it was one solid rectangular piece of dough, I realized I opened a pizza dough instead. Probably like a fool, instead of making a pizza I was lazy and cut it on the diaganol into two giant triangles. I then took the triangles and rolled them into croissant shapes. No idea how this will turn out, because I'm guessing Pillsbury must use different dough for pizza than croissants. Should have probably made it into smaller croissants instead of two larger ones


Came out as ok loafs of bread but were denser than croissants


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I know what a strut-tower brace does. I explained that to my friend on my first date the other day.

Yeah. :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I know what a strut-tower brace does. I explained that to my friend on my first date the other day.
> 
> Yeah. :lol


So what does it do?  :grin2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

ANX1 said:


> So what does it do?  :grin2:


In automobile performance tuning, a strut-tower brace is used to stiffen the chassis and body of the vehicle. This prevents the chassis from flexing excessively, which makes the suspension do its job better. The extra stiffness improves acceleration, braking, and handling in turns.

:grin2:

Plus, they look so faking cool!










>


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> In automobile performance tuning, a strut-tower brace is used to stiffen the chassis and body of the vehicle. This prevents the chassis from flexing excessively, which makes the suspension do its job better. The extra stiffness improves acceleration, braking, and handling in turns.
> 
> :grin2:
> 
> ...


Sort of right. It actually reduces the twisting cycle (left to right twisting and right to left twisting) of the chassis into two, so a half cycle instead of one cycle when chassis twist's one way or the other that extends the life of chassis.

To be of any use suspension wise the strut brace has to be connected to the firewall, like this -
























Why? Because the strut towers actually push towards the firewall on a angle when they are under load from the suspension.

Proper way is shown on the Australian built Gibson R32 GTR group-A racecar, where it connects to the rollcage through the firewall (been done this way on the 80's Gibson R31 group-A racecars, so nothing new).

This rollcage strut tower brace design is also seen on the V8 Supercar rollcages where it's a more complex design (developed over the years) with more bracing -


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

I have a penis


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

When i was younger, there was this random candle we had one the tablet that was still lit. So I wanted to blow it out, I was allowed to as long as i was careful. So then I put it right below my face and wanted to see what would happen if I blew air straight down on it. I did it and the next thing I know, the fire went out but hot wax from the candle came up and got all over my face. It didn't hurt a lot but I had my eyes closed. My mom wiped it off for me.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I absolutely hate when someone is speaking or giving a speech and they pause to take a breath/emphasize a point and while doing so they swallow loudly while smacking their lips and then continue. That sound is so revolting/enraging but it's an extremely common practice in pauses like that


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am a night owl.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm funny.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I can be way too transparent at times. I hate that about myself.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I lived in the Canadian Arctic for 5 years growing up


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i thought of that elephant walk song randomly today.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I used to watch the Powerpuff Girls when I was really young. :lol


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

I haven't drove a car since I was 21 (I used to love driving in my late teens.)


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

That I'm a cat. Or was that a bat. Or hat. One of those.  :grin2:

Yeah, I'm nutty as a nut bar.  :grin2:

But you get that extra crunch, ouch.  :grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I need to go make something for dinner soon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I still have a toy truck that I got from my grandma when I was a kid, it's larger than hot wheels vehicles.


----------



## claustropho (May 17, 2016)

I used to like avocadoes but now they only taste like disappointment.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

there are a lot of elephant figurines in this room i'm sitting in.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have three nephews and one niece.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i'm bored.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

AC/DC is my all time favorite band, I have all of their studio cd's. I've seen them twice in concert.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Everyday I'm getting harder to save.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

For a guy that dressed horribly I'm actually pretty damn vain about my looks. It's ironic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am the most stubborn person that I have ever met.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

I am strangely afraid of fake sharks. Jaws? Mechnical sharks? Terrified. I have a healthy fear of real sharks too but it's not as intense and isn't the same.


----------



## awake_and_alone (Mar 1, 2012)

I am afraid of snakes, but I bought my wife one as a pet years ago because she wanted a snake.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My favorite subject in school was math.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I spend copious hours a day listening to podcasts & talk radio. It's one way I cope with so much solitude, to still be hearing the voices of other people even if I'm not speaking to them


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I took all of the skeletons out of my closet and replaced them with live people. :eek


----------



## Ashli Danielle (Feb 15, 2017)

I want love but I'm afraid of it at the same time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I just finished cooking a nice pot of lima beans for dinner.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

i'm a loser, not sure if i've mentioned that before.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sometimes I fear that I will die alone. All alone.

Relating to 99% of the population is hard, you know? :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've had facial hair since I lost my job. I'm only shaving my moustache because I hate how it curls and pricks my lip


----------



## taspay (Jul 26, 2017)

I used to be afraid of dogs when I was little and now I can't imagine living life without a dog.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't been outside my place in several days. :door


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

My toenails are so long right now they are catching on my socks and other things.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm 5'7. Tall enough not to need heels but too short to reach stuff in the uppermost cabinets. Harrumph. >:[


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I've been eating nothing but chips and salsa for the last couple of days.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> I've been eating nothing but chips and salsa for the last couple of days.


I've been binging on chips and salsa along with a lot of beer the last week, my body is thanking me for it.

I don't know which kind of salsa I'm happiest with but these chips taste good and are cheap:


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

crimeclub said:


> I've been binging on chips and salsa along with a lot of beer the last week, my body is thanking me for it.
> 
> I don't know which kind of salsa I'm happiest with but these chips taste good and are cheap:


I quickly ran out of the chips I bought myself, and now I'm working my way through a giant bag of KIRKLAND brand tortilla strips. The ingredients looked safe enough and they don't taste bad.

Apparently it is possible to survive on this diet, but I don't know for how long. I guess we can see which one of us dies first. I made way too much salsa so I probably won't be stopping any time soon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am chatting with an online friend.


----------



## brian97 (Dec 3, 2014)

I can solve a rubik's cube


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I only own two pair of jeans. I'm planning on investing in some more clothes soon, but I am bulking right now and don't want them to be too small for me in a few months.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

When I sit cross legged on the floor my legs tend to go numb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm learning more everyday, someone stop me! :eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't seen either of my 2 adopted sisters in over 5 years now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm too ****ed up to function & not ****ed up enough to quality for disability


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm drinking at 1pm on a Sunday. I wonder if that means I've relapsed, or if I'm just having a drink once in a while again like I told myself.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went grocery shopping today.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I feel like I got ripped off spiritually. I was brainwashed with more biblical facts/knowledge than 99 percent of people, and I don't believe the majority of it.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I would quite like to own a pet gerbil or two, but doubt it will ever be viable.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have several online friends but none in real life.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> I've been binging on chips and salsa along with a lot of beer the last week, my body is thanking me for it.
> 
> I don't know which kind of salsa I'm happiest with but these chips taste good and are cheap:


They are pretty good. I like the white corn ones better than the yellow though.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

∆yeah, those are good chips!


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I looked on the bag today to see who made them and it said frito lay. just a little fact....in case anyone was wonderin'.


I also eat nachos every day.


I freak out if i have no cheese.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

In 5th grade, I once made 3 straight half court shots when I was playing basketball.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I created a whole Doodle Universe for my comic stories.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> I feel like I got ripped off spiritually. I was brainwashed with more biblical facts/knowledge than 99 percent of people, and I don't believe the majority of it.


Atheists tend to have a wider range of knowledge about the bible than the average Christian.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I watched Mt. St. Helens erupt on May 18th, 1980.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I once ate a hotdog in a baseball game that had two sausages in it instead of one.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have 3 online friends that I chat with daily.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I’ve never attended a live major sporting event


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I once listened to the same cd all day long for 11 days straight.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I used to play a mean harmonica when I was a kid.


----------



## Lauti (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm pansexual. I'm more attracted to boys but I would love to be like a prince for a woman who I would treat like my princess


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Lauti said:


> I'm pansexual. I'm more attracted to boys but I would love to be like a prince for a woman who I would treat like my princess


Do you ever fantasise about a feminised guy being your princess?

(I'm not sure why this compromise only develops in some people with this fantasy but it fascinates me.)


----------



## Ryan Kyojiri (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm a furry.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm trying very hard to learn Spanish. My retention is no bueno.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I like Broccoli Chicken Cheddar Hot Pocket: )


----------



## steelrobo (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm having suicidal thoughts. Can't tell my family. Have no friends for years. But I think I found my best friend yesterday.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am about to watch Monday night football.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My failure rate with matches on Tinder is quite astounding


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I try to come across as way more of a jerk than I really am. I think it's partly to protect myself, and partly because I wish I weren't so nice in person.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am not good at spotting sarcasm, especially online in written form.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I can eat a whole pizza by myself. 

I know, I feel shame, yet shame tastes so delicious.


----------



## Ade199 (Oct 22, 2017)

Guys make me uncomfortable


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I haven't pooped for 3 WHOLE DAYS!

And that's a good thing (believe it or not)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have half of a house all to myself.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a scar on my left thumb. It appears as though it’s from a blade. I have no clue when I got it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have several online friends but no real life ones.


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

I often wonder what I was like, if was born as a girl...


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I have trouble remembering names, but I can remember pattern algorithms very easily. For instance, if I forget your name I will still notice if you tell me the wrong name, because it's a different pattern. I don't know how this works yet. I'm studying it.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Half my shirts are sports teams shirts.
The other half is 'golf-collar' shirts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went and got my hair cut today.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

The Lion King is the best Disney moviey ever made...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I have a scar on my left thumb. It appears as though it's from a blade. I have no clue when I got it


I have a scar on my left thumb too. All I remember was it was a piece of metal, not sure from where. Bled like crazy, probably could have used a couple stiches.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

If you can't **** it, then you ain't even't smitten'.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went shopping for a few things today. I have Thursday night football on to watch soon.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I took karate for a short while when I was nine or so, inspired by _The Karate Kid_, which was the big movie at the time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am isolated quite often.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I once sat at a subway station for 3 hours and begged money...just to see if there we still some good people in the world.
> I dream of travelling the world.


Do you remember if you got anything?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I have really prominent veins. Perfect for venipuncture.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

cinto said:


> Do you remember if you got anything?


Omg, that was so long ago! I had long hair, and you were around 8!

I can't remember how much change I got, but it was a handful. The best part was the guy who went into the subway store and bought me a bottle of water, then sat down a bit to talk, asking me about my life. I never actually told him I wasn't homeless.

His name was Steven and he was a student at McGill University.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am obsessed with music, I listen to it most of the day.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I hate chocolate, popcorn, and peanut butter.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I eat so unhealthy that I think about what diseases it'll contribute to in the future. Yet, I don't see a doctor at all, so it can't be hypochondria. :stu


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> The Lion King is the best Disney moviey ever made...


 That might be pushing it a bit. It's good but there are at least a couple I would rather watch than TLK.

Flight of the Navigator.

Pirates of the Caribbean

Treasure Island.

Though I suppose TLK is a bit less dated because it's animated.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> That might be pushing it a bit. It's good but there are at least a couple I would rather watch than TLK.
> 
> Flight of the Navigator.
> 
> ...


lol, I was drunk. I didn't know I posted that. I think it was just a good memory for me or something. Wonder what else I drunk posted.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

I love making desserts


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm a toilet. You can **** on me as much as you want and I won't say a thing.
Just make sure you flush after you're finished, so that I'll forget everything and next time you can **** on me again as if nothing has happened before.


Edit: Well this is embarrassing in retrospect.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

coeur_brise said:


> I eat so unhealthy that I think about what diseases it'll contribute to in the future. Yet, I don't see a doctor at all, so it can't be hypochondria. :stu


Don't worry. I've performed the ultimate experiment with the most unhealthy possible diet (along with not seeing a doctor for over 20 years), so if I haven't died of scurvy yet it must be impossible to do on a modern junk diet. Just start eating well when you turn 60 and your body won't remember what you used to eat.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The city I live in has more Breweries than any other city in the world. :drunk


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Normal food I hate:
ketchup, pickles, steak, milk

Weird food I like:
squid, watered down juice, pickled asparagus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am a big kid. :kma


----------



## Setebos (Nov 13, 2017)

I always feel like the odd one out.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have an odd sense of humor.


----------



## 917554 (Nov 21, 2017)

Toad Licker said:


> I have an odd sense of humor.


Give us a joke


----------



## 917554 (Nov 21, 2017)

Most of my scars (on my arms) are from burns I got while cooking lol


----------



## 917554 (Nov 21, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean


After black pearl to :no


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I used to be liberal minded when I was younger(as far as I can remember) but in high school I started to get more conservative/religious and I think around 20 I had become a gigantic idiot.
Like in high school Persian rap had become a thing and everyone would listen to these Iranian rappers and everyday someone new was popping up and getting famous. It was the main cool thing besides mobile phones. But I never(=very rarely) listened to them because I thought they were working for America to undermine our society.
And that's one of the less stupid things I believed in back then.
hehe


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I have an stupid crush on someone here.
I deeply apologize for that though because I know in human culture it's highly inappropriate to just be attracted to someone. Specially if you are a guy. You have to perform certain rituals which I'm incapable of doing for various reasons.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am currently watching an NBA game.



HollowAraman said:


> Give us a joke


I wish I could. I have an odd sense of humor but am not really much of a joke teller lol.


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

I once crashed my car three times in one day. Just little one's though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I was born on Thanksgiving. This year it didn't fall on that day though. :hb


----------



## fightingtheblackdog (Nov 9, 2017)

Sometimes I forget that objects don't have feelings. One time I threw my book at the wall because of a breakdown and I felt terrible for the book and had to hug it afterwards...  XD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I like unconventional people the best


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

The things I usually hate about people, are the ones that I hate about myself


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

I would love to live in a forest


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm a jerk sometimes 
Sometimes I'm not a jerk 

I live and work by myself and can sometimes go days and days without saying a single word . 

I live between 3 different houses depending on the weather , I don't like cold weather . 

My life goal is to never own a suit , tie 

And my fav rite colour is blue , green , no red or maybe yellow , you know what I don't have one . 

My dream is to one day win lotto and give random people money not just because they have some sad story or even necessarily deserve it just because I feel like it would help them . 

My life philosophy is screw it just have fun , live , see and do , worry tomorrow ( it never comes ) 

I will never marry and don't like or want kids and am not sure if that makes me selfish or not , ( leaning towards not ) 

I don't give a crap about global warming or the environment but I don't do much to destroy it either and recycle etc etc . 

I think someone should stop the whales from ****ting in the ocean , lol 

Life is a joke and should be treated as one .


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

A guy from my highschool became a slightly famous rapper for a while a few years ago. He's now forgotten as far as I know.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am the most stubborn person that I have ever known.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Pineapples, plums, grapes, strawberries, Granny Smiths, theme me fruits


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I live vicariously through drag queens. Kim chi is a favorite. I live vicariously through everything, wanting to be something else.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I recently found out that I've never had any real friends, since someone told me that siblings don't count.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I love basketball but am not a big fan of the NBA anymore, even though I still watch the games.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I can't tell which days Tuesday and Thursday are unless I start naming week days from Sunday. I know one of them is the 3rd day and the other is the 5th day but I can never tell which one is which.
I really hate those words.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't have to cook tonight! :yay


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

im getting a receding hairline. yay.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I love listening to music. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went grocery shopping earlier today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I bought several new music albums today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am listening to my new albums today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate mornings...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am chatting with an online friend I have had since '04.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

My room could be a pigsty and I wouldn't care but it drives me nuts whenever my computer desktop isn't tidy. 



Toad Licker said:


> I am chatting with an online friend I have had since '04.


Oh wow! Friendship goals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm currently listening to music. :boogie


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

I can play Zelda songs on my ocarina (not well lol)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anxietyconquerer (Dec 11, 2017)

I love donairs. Especially with lamb and chicken.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I had to go outside today. :door


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

For the longest time after growing up in Dodge City, KS I wanted a tattoo that I now know is a neo-nazi tattoo only used by the most respected skinheads. I guess I saw it quite often on the people who I grew up seeing as role models. This tells you something about where I came from/who I am. It didn't even dawn on me until about 10 years ago, who I was. I don't feel like I am that person anymore, and god I hope I am not, but my rational side tells me that it's still ingrained down there in some dark shadowy portion of my heart/soul.


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

I freaking love beaded door curtains. Always have since I was little. & now I finally have some for my bedroom door and I love them


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

unknovvn said:


> I freaking love beaded door curtains. Always have since I was little. & now I finally have some for my bedroom door and I love them


Yes! 0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to go cook dinner now.


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

I can't whistle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I haven't left the house in over a month. I might be going crazy.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I think I accidentally slept with a hipster a few weeks ago. If only I had known. I don't know a lot about hipster culture, but I think from now on I will educate myself on how to spot the tell-tale signs before it becomes more serious of a problem. My god she was dumb. Kinda pretty though once you got her out of her weird clothes and didn't look at her hair or all the tattoos that were never supposed to be used as tattoos.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have my choice of 5 NBA games and 2 NFL games to watch today.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm playing The Wolf Among Us for the third time, but this time I'm trying to be the biggest ******* ever.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I was 10 years old I went up in an open cockpit biplane at a fair. It was the only time I have ever been in an airplane.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I own a fountain pen.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I like to drive fast, but carefully. I think I would enjoy being a cop or an ambulance driver. I am trying to become a firefighter, so maybe I will get to drive that big rig. Which reminds me, I found out that just to become a firefighter here, you have to get your EMT certification first. Doesn't sound pleasant.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

My hair and my face skin are very greasy. I have to take a shower daily or else it'll look like I haven't taken a shower in days. And I have to wash my face multiple times a day or else I will feel like I'm wearing a mask.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm doing baking soda/water/apple cider vinegar treatments for my neck and chest due to sunburn.

It's messy, and the baking soda, of course, dries up and flakes into my bra..

wonderful..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I never make New Year's resolutions.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Only a year ago my PTSD was at an all time high and I had a small stroke. Today I am in great shape and am barely effected by PTSD. Here's hoping 2018 will be a great year!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have an NBA basketball game to watch this evening.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I can't stand watching Tom Hanks. Something about him really rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

solutionx said:


> Here's hoping 2018 will be a great year!


It will


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have been out and about today. Good to be back in my dungeon though. :door


----------



## Evelin N (Nov 14, 2017)

My great grandpa was a German jew who fled Berlin to the United Kingdom to escape Termination....


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a thing with men who wear glasses and are very smart. 
It's very sexy to me.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Took a shower today


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I have an unhealthy obsession with music boxes.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Cletis said:


> Took a shower today


Just today? What about all the other days?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> Just today? What about all the other days?


They are hardcore conservationists in Oklahoma, they only shower for weddings or funerals.

I feel old today. :grin2:


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Bohemian Rhapsody pretty much always puts me in a good mood.


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

I like welding and woodworking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went to the music store and came home with several cd's. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I loaded up the cd's on my computer. I must have around 2,000 cd's on here now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't had any real life friends for over 20 years now.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I love the smell of cinnamon.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

i like doing hourly production excavation calculations ..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I was born on Thanksgiving day.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to cook tonight, ugh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I currently have a handlebar moustache


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dark chocolate, yes


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Dark matter, yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't grown a beard or mustache since the early 90's.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I love starburst candies I don't care who knows


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<< Awkward & Weird


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate useless spammers and trolls...


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

i have a blister on my butt right now so it hurts to sit down


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I love starburst candies I don't care who knows


That is my favorite candy as well!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I could never get tired of fried egg sandwiches, dark chocolate, and almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a doctor appointment tomorrow. I don't really feel like going.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I was part of a garage band growing up. I remember designing our album cover on my computer.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have half of a house all to myself.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

I'd like to go back and start posting on that dysfunctional/abusive forum, like i wish i could have stayed in contact with my dysfunctional/abusive family..


----------



## slightlysleepy (Jan 26, 2018)

I've always wanted to learn an instrument but never really know where to start. Guitar or piano sounds pretty fun


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<<Weirdoe


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I want to lay on a bed of pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am listening to old albums on YouTube that I haven't heard before.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am Aspergian as f***!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I um...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't like going grocery shopping.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I enjoy whirlpool bubble baths.


----------



## cavecanem (Feb 19, 2018)

I can speak Russian


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sometimes I post my threads in the General Discussion section even tho I know they belong somewhere else in hopes that I'll get more replies.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sometimes I regret posting things

Sent using Tapatalk because SAS post limit is utterly stupid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am a night owl.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a dry spot a couple inches long on my back. Don't currently have anything like it anywhere else on my body, and don't know what has caused it. I didn't even know about it until a doctor looking at my back spotted it, and now I do itch it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The dumbest things get me laughing


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Amon said:


> The dumbest things get me laughing


Did you just call me the dumbest thing?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I like my new avatar, not that I'm claiming I'm that cute, but I think it looks a bit like me, except for that I sadly don't have any whiskers, but the round chubby face, small lips, expressive eyes and innocent appearance, of course, I'm innocent, it wasn't me, I declare myself not guilty of every charge, if you try to blame something on me you need to realize it was you, it was your fault. IT WAS NOT ME! I DIDNT DO IT! GET IT OVER! 0



cavecanem said:


> I can speak Russian


Cool 



geraltofrivia said:


> Sometimes I regret posting things
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk because SAS post limit is utterly stupid


I need an example, tell me here something that you'll regret later, please.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sus y said:


> I need an example, tell me here something that you'll regret later, please.


My penis is a little skewed to the right.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

@geraltofrivia Would it be too perverse of me if I quote you knowing you'll regret having said that? I still can do it  oh and thanks for sharing it :b

edit: Do you like Trump? At least your friend doesn't seem to be lefty :b


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sus y said:


> @geraltofrivia Would it be too perverse of me if I quote you knowing you'll regret having said that? I still can do it  oh and thanks for sharing it :b


You're welcome.
Yeah I think I'd prefer if it wasn't quoted.



> edit: Do you like Trump? At least your friend doesn't seem to be lefty :b


:lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

@geraltofrivia Ok. No evil quoting :cry . Btw I'll confess my ignorance, I thought your nickname was your real name, which it was read in my mind as Geralto Frivia :rofl


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sus y said:


> @geraltofrivia Ok. No evil quoting :cry . Btw I'll confess my ignorance, I thought your nickname was your real name, which it was read in my mind as Geralto Frivia :rofl


You're not the only one making that mistake. Many before you have been confused by my mysterious username. 

It's Geralt Of Rivia. It's a character from a game.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> You're not the only one making that mistake. Many before you have been confused by my mysterious username.
> 
> It's Geralt Of Rivia. It's a character from a game.


Yeah, I realized that after one of the Helenas called you Geralt and I was like :O:O:O:O and then I had to google it as I though it could means something else, then I found out it was about a novel lol adapted to videogame and maybe other things. :blush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I think SAS is probably the worst run site and most unfriendly I use, makes me wonder why I still come here.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Im 5'7 im adopted my real name is Christmas


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I weigh over 200 lbs. now which is a lot for me.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sometimes I just watch porn for the funny intros/skits at the beginning.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went grocery shopping today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am currently listening to music.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

My favorite color is royal purple.
I'm obsessed with my dog.
Indie music rocks my socks.
The word 'queef' actually makes me physically recoil.
Most people I know rely on me to mediate and settle disputes even though I am the least qualified for it.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I took a shower today.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

All of my dreams that I remember involve me running from something/someone and barely escaping. Then I Wake up and realize my whole life has been running from myself and my addictions. No matter how fast I run and how hard I fight, I am always right behind myself, waiting to take over and ruin my life.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

karenw said:


> I may of bought outfit for night out, Im not sure if you can wear jeans though, so maybe I haven't.


You can


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I like the idea of minimalism


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

I prefer unscented dish and laundry detergents.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't like hipsters.
At all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

This weekend is gonna rock. Bought a bunch of Etiz and weed. It's a party and only I'm invited.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I should hire a maid as well to reward myself for all my hard work.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

karenw said:


> I've just tried jeans & top, it looks very casual so I will have to think of something else


It depends more on your top. With cute top, some heels and right accessories you'll be fine I think


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am the most stubborn person that I have ever met.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I took all of the skeletons out of my closet and replaced them with live people. :eek


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I prefer eating fries without any dip.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm afraid of life and i'm afraid of death


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a cheap VPS which I love. :yes


----------



## SSJB (Aug 18, 2017)

Apparently I made a funny joke today


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I like to lurk in the shadows.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I like to stay up late and sleep in late


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I had no idea there existed African Penguins. Penguins are usually always pictured in a very cold environment.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't seen either of my 2 adopted sisters in almost 6 years now.


----------



## greeno96 (Feb 21, 2018)

21 year old Latina 
Hopeless Romantic 
fetish for blonde / blue eyed men 
lol I Know this is random


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Toad Licker said:


> I haven't seen either of my 2 adopted sisters in almost 6 years now.


That's a lot of time, are they bio sisters?


----------



## TNor97 (Mar 24, 2018)

I’m 5’4 
I’m overly self conscious but don’t care what people think all at the same time. 🤦‍♀️🏽


----------



## TNor97 (Mar 24, 2018)

Wanderlust26 said:


> I prefer eating fries without any dip.


Me too!!!


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Since I was a very young child, I've had a strange habit of tapping the edge of the sink two times with my toothbrush when I've finished brushing my teeth, and I don't know why I do that.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

TNor97 said:


> Me too!!!


The dip overpowers the potato flavor!


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

the reason why i have never had a friend is that i study the person well enough first to see if i will be able to predict their reactions or not.

result everytime = i fail miserably


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Coincidence said:


> the reason why i have never had a friend is that i study the person well enough first to see if i will be able to predict their reactions or not.
> 
> result everytime = i fail miserably


the reason behind that is something like this


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I accidentally clicked on this thread.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

DustMagic said:


> I'm still on this site after threatening to leave 50 million times. I thought that last debacle of a thread was the last straw, but apparently not.


 I will support you 50 million more times if needed &#128578;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went to the music store today.



Sus y said:


> That's a lot of time, are they bio sisters?


They are both adopted and a lot of years younger.


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

I am obsessed with oversized hoodies. They may not be flattering (at all), but I love how they just swallow me up.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Once in school I put a load of pins and super glue on a teachers chair so he was stuck with pins in his butt (I was an evil child lol)


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I have an 8 day vacation coming up at the end of April. Vacation as in paid time off work, i'm not going anywhere.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I only wear black shirts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am king of my own little world! :duck


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I once told my health teacher that my best friends mother passed away, so to please not mention her. When he asked my friend who was also in my health class if this was true, she looked at me with a shocked face, couldn't believe it. Obviously she replied "no" lmao. He then kicked me out of the classroom and told me to go take a walk...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd fly away but I have a fear of flying. :?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I suck at chess


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm craving for beer right now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm extremely observant. :nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have 3 online friends that I chat with daily.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm totally addicted to Crisco


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

EmyMax said:


> I'm totally addicted to Crisco


I'm totally addicted to Costco.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sometimes I wish I had gone more into animation instead of programming. I used to draw as a young child, and had dreams of making comic books/cartoons like the ones I used for inspiration.

For a while I split my time between the two by being a web developer, but I got bored with that and was drawn to the dark side by a sense of wonder and a feeling of inferiority about not knowing how to write more complex code.

Coding is nice, and it is an art in it'self, but their is something different about a picture, the way you can enjoy it without reading hundreds of lines of it's code first, yet it still takes the same level of commitment and skill to make a good drawing. Like the most elligant code that is brilliant because of it's simplicity in solving a complex problem.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I find rain soothing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm sitting in front of a fan and listening to music.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Peter picked a peck of pickled peppers.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

I have a coffee maker in my bedroom.

I have a Maneki-neko on top of my xbox. It is supposed to bring me luck.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

I find pepperjack cheese simply intoxicating.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I've had quite a few opportunities for a sugar daddy. They just came to me out of nowhere. I was never interested in that kind of life though. I take pride in earning my money.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I would sell my left nut for one night with Zooey Deschanel.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

I want to live in an RV or camper van and travel.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

riverbird said:


> I want to live in an RV or camper van and travel.


I already live in an RV, as long as it's not too cold for the heater to work, but I would love to do the traveling part.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

I like to take walks at 2 o'clock in the morning while listening to spooky stories, creepypastas and reddit lets not meet stories. 
I find it oddly relaxing.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

SolutionX said:


> I already live in an RV, as long as it's not too cold for the heater to work, but I would love to do the traveling part.


I am slightly jealous of your RV!


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

Bought my 61yo Father a PS4 a few months back since hes sickly and can't get around as much these days... and now hes hooked.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I was big into 4H as a kid. Drawing, baking and model rockets were my drugs back then.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have half of a house all to myself.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

My face is so unbalanced. One of my ears is bigger than the other, one of my eyes is bigger than the other, and one of my nostrils is bigger than the other.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I have a scar on my skull after an accident when I was 12


----------



## Purpleturtle (May 5, 2018)

I'm overly insecure and feel the need to prove that I'm smarter than I actually am. I have to actively try not to do this. Also, I'm probably an *******.


----------



## Purpleturtle (May 5, 2018)

Purpleturtle said:


> I'm overly insecure and feel the need to prove that I'm smarter than I actually am. I have to actively try not to do this. Also! I'm probably an *******.


 I forgot about censoring. I meant a-hole.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Purpleturtle said:


> I'm overly insecure and feel the need to prove that I'm smarter than I actually am. I have to actively try not to do this. Also, I'm probably an *******.


That makes you a person that is better than most because many people cannot admit their faults so openly.


----------



## dev arbikshe (Mar 5, 2014)

Hugo kant's song entering the black hole is a nice song. 

Blue sky black death has noir and glaciers album that are a treat to listen to .


----------



## dev arbikshe (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh wait my adhd! It was' post something about yourself, thread, my apologies. I am very good at achieving a goal if i set my mind on something but I am very whiny, and keep on complaining if i don't find the kind of time or life I want.


----------



## Purpleturtle (May 5, 2018)

Mabel Pines said:


> Purpleturtle said:
> 
> 
> > I'm overly insecure and feel the need to prove that I'm smarter than I actually am. I have to actively try not to do this. Also, I'm probably an *******.
> ...


Actually, I'm worse than most people because I look down on them and can't get past their bad sides. I've been called judgemental a few times in my life. There must be truth to that.


----------



## Random person (May 5, 2018)

I'm a Gemini


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Purpleturtle said:


> I'm overly insecure and feel the need to prove that I'm smarter than I actually am. I have to actively try not to do this. Also, I'm probably an *******.


Same here, but then those negative thoughts creep in at the same time: "I don't know what I'm doing. That's going to sound stupid. I look stupid." And then it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. Well that's what I like to think.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

When I have to talk on the phone I pace and always in a counter clockwise path.... weird.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Have a PH.D in Alienism


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

- I'm left-handed.
- I'm a gay person from a country that homophobia is very common.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am isolated quite often.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't know what the hell I'm doing on this stupid human-infested planet anymore. Or what it is I'm supposed to be doing.Blahblahblah selfpity @10000% etc etc.

Ima make this my signature, yeah that'll take up some time.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I hope to live somewhere in Europe in the distant future.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a good sense of humor. :kma


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Slacker said:


> Bought my 61yo Father a PS4 a few months back since hes sickly and can't get around as much these days... and now hes hooked.


Thats funny. Wha games is he playing?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Toad Licker said:


> I have a good sense of humor. :kma


What kind of comedy do you like, if I may ask?


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

Suchness said:


> Thats funny. Wha games is he playing?


He tried a few but seemed to really like Warframe of all games. hehe
Plays it quite a bit.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Slacker said:


> He tried a few but seemed to really like Warframe of all games. hehe
> 
> Plays it quite a bit.


Haha, cool. Ive tried Warframe.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Niece gave me my first "mothers days gift": one panty of her (first thing she found) :um , wrapped in the paper that came wrapped her mom gifts, said to keep it until I had a daughter lol. Well, at least she felt concerned that I didn't get any gifts despite her mom and grandmother were getting one at that moment.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I think I'm turning gay for my pickup. I'm even considering buying a Stetson hat to go with it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mabel Pines said:


> What kind of comedy do you like, if I may ask?


The kind that make me laugh?!? I'm not quite sure that I know what you mean lol. :b


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

I sometimes chat on the Internet with strangers.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

karenw said:


> I've got hanging baskets in the gdn, obvs for flowers.


Obvs.


----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)

i dont like my name. (CHRISTODOULOPOULOS) or i dont like any greek names. why not just a chris ?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Red is my favorite color


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

discopotato said:


> Red is my favorite color


Wow, me too!


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Suchness said:


> Wow, me too!


Cool :b It is the best color


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

discopotato said:


> Cool :b It is the best color


It really is. It's not just a favourite colour it's the best colour. Red is the most powerful, like blood it's life giving.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Suchness said:


> It really is. It's not just a favourite colour it's the best colour. Red is the most powerful, like blood it's life giving.


Indeed, and also the color of love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am a big kid. :kma


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

I have had my laptop going on 3 years, now, lol.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I have 17 nipples and they're all milky


----------



## urbanshock (May 14, 2018)

still have a milktooth and im ok wit that


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Prefer other ppl to message first, as I feel like I'm being a pain in the arse or annoying them if I do it


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm scared of success.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't like when people don't stand by their words/break promises unless there's a truly unavoidable reason. Otherwise just don't promise anything at all.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am the most stubborn person that I have ever known.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I am pretty lazy.


----------



## ThermobaricTank (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm made of stone on the outside and melted cheese on the inside


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I am vegetarian.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I can be lazy when it comes to chores and stuff. Yet I can be very particular about how things get done.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't have to cook tonight! :yay


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I like nudism.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I always try to sound confident when I meet new people and I'm sure I come off as an *******.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

My favorite color was red since I remember myself, but lately it's blue.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

My alarm clock has been blinking the wrong time for months


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm gay and I haven't say this to anybody from my family. I'm probably gonna say someday though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went grocery shopping earlier today.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

karenw said:


> I have zig zag mugs & side plates XD


The rolling papers brand Zig Zag?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

karenw said:


> No ordinary zigs


I don't know what that is then. I was going to try to buy the mug from you though lol.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I only appear as strong as I am pretending to be in the moment


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

I can rap like busta rhymes


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

cosmicKitten said:


> I can rap like busta rhymes


Can you upload a video clip of it for us to see, lol?


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

Mabel Pines said:


> Can you upload a video clip of it for us to see, lol?


absolutely not


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I like rain a lot.


----------



## Boketto (Mar 10, 2018)

I've been listening to "Shake it out" by Florence+The Machine repeatedly


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've gained too much weight lately. Trying to lose a few pounds but it's hard. Would like to lose about 20 lbs.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Today I want to go to market but I'm nervous about it.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

cosmicKitten said:


> I can rap like busta rhymes


I can rap like Eminem. Haha, not really, I just sort of look like him, or so I've been told a couple of times. Maybe I could lip sink to him and be believeable from a distance.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm pretty cool. But also pretty random.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went outside today. :door


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I want this day to be the start of my exercising plan.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I went to supermarket today.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Nah


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

I like having my hair very short because of my itchy psoriasis


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I miss having penpals. A handwritten note feels more intimate and special.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

discopotato said:


> I miss having penpals. A handwritten note feels more intimate and special.


Me too! My first GF was long distance and we would spend hours composing handwritten letters to each other. They were so much more personal and sometimes the letters would even smell like her perfume or something. It feels like the more the internet brings us together, the less personal those connections become.

When you can instantly connect with hundreds of people at a moment's notice, those connections become almost meaningless on there own. We think in multiples of 100 now when it comes to friends. When we divide up or focus among those, it means each one person only gets one hundredth of our attention.

I love the internet,I helped build the framework for the early world wide web, but I have no idea how to keep this problem from getting worse. In the future will we quadruple our number of followers by adding mostly AI bots? How impersonal is that! Our friendships are becoming virtual along with our realities.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm a moderate germ-a-phobe.


----------



## nickcap (Sep 6, 2016)

I was born 14 minutes before Halloween.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've never gotten sick from eating food that had gone past its best buy date. Even rice that has little purple bits from fungus, no stomach issues.


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

I think I am what one would call a surrealistic artist in both music and art  I hope I will be able to 'channel' the way I prefer to work through a writing project, like a boook and lyrics. But The first book I write... I think I want it to have an understandable story structure...

I don't mean I make surrealistic music and art though. It's the process that is surrealistic the art is realistic.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm getting hungry, time to go look for something to eat.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I once gave @funnynihilist a satan goat statue as a gift, despite my Christian roots. :lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

@Ijustwont you seem to mention Samantha an awful lot. I didn't steal anybody, I'm just his secretary :lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> @*Ijustwont* you seem to mention Samantha an awful lot. I didn't steal anybody, I'm just his secretary :lol


Thats right now bring the cauldron into my office and have my spell casting robe dry cleaned


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ijustwont said:


> Last time I checked FN said he was unemployed


I'm a boss and I'm looking for someone to create lots of accounts, apply with invisible ink


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

As time goes on, it's becoming harder to be me. I don't know how much longer I can go on with this mind.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

I use 3 alarms


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I like painting my nails black, but it's the only nail polish color I really like. I painted them for the first time in a long while, yesterday.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I am not royalty on this site, or any site for that matter. 
I'm just a small town boy looking for some joy.
But the world says "No, you may live but you can't glow"


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I use a cheap prepaid cell and I like it. It only makes calls and texts. I can do without those special features, but I would like one with a camera. I'll make the switch when I can work again.


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

I love sweets!


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I once gave @*funnynihilist* a satan goat statue as a gift, despite my Christian roots. :lol


Is that a devil's food cupcake in your avatar? :lol


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I sometimes watch Antiques Roadshow.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

My dog is quite possibly my best friend


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

SolutionX said:


> I sometimes watch Antiques Roadshow.


that takes me back to boring Sunday evenings as a kid !!

Probably be interested in watching it in a few years time


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

I give great massages .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am currently listening to music.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

karenw said:


> I was given some gravel by the neighbour. XD


Was it good?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Sometimes I smoke.


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

I couldn't make good gravy if my life depended on it.


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Red2N said:


> I couldn't make good gravy if my life depended on it.


What can you make then, that you're proud of?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I haven't taken a bath today yet. It's past 8PM.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I wish I had freckles


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Tomatmacka said:


> What can you make then, that you're proud of?


Errr, come to think of it... Nothing in particular, ha. But gravy certainly isn't one of them.


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Red2N said:


> Errr, come to think of it... Nothing in particular, ha. But gravy certainly isn't one of them.


Do you find cooking interesting? I'm pretty bad at it even though I find it so interesting but getting better slow and steady. Can make Omelette and homemade meat sauce thanks to my dad.


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Tomatmacka said:


> Do you find cooking interesting? I'm pretty bad at it even though I find it so interesting but getting better slow and steady. Can make Omelette and homemade meat sauce thanks to my dad.


Yesss! I consider myself a decent cook (albeit sht gravy maker) but I wouldn't say I've mastered anything yet. Love trying new recipes, dabbling in new cuisines, heck, I even enjoy shopping for the ingredients. &#128517;


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Red2N said:


> Yesss! I consider myself a decent cook (albeit sht gravy maker) but I wouldn't say I've mastered anything yet. Love trying new recipes, dabbling in new cuisines, heck, I even enjoy shopping for the ingredients. &#128517;


What's your favorite thing to do?


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Tomatmacka said:


> What's your favorite thing to do?


For the past year or so, if I'm not exercising, I'm on the console, so either one of those two pastimes I suppose. How about you?


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Red2N said:


> For the past year or so, if I'm not exercising, I'm on the console, so either one of those two pastimes I suppose. How about you?


Haha, I meant what you like to cook, bake or make, as in cooking. But good to know about your daily life, honestly.

I can jump on the bandwagon too. Same for me, gaming on and off all the time. Getting tired of action games and trying to find good and relaxing games nowadays. I try to run outside when the weather allow it. Hot as hell here in Sweden now. Hate it.


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Tomatmacka said:


> Haha, I meant what you like to cook, bake or make, as in cooking. But good to know about your daily life, honestly.
> 
> I can jump on the bandwagon too. Same for me, gaming on and off all the time. Getting tired of action games and trying to find good and relaxing games nowadays. I try to run outside when the weather allow it. Hot as hell here in Sweden now. Hate it.


Haaa. I knew that... &#128517; I don't really have a favourite dish to cook, but I can whip up a mean curry - chicken, goat, red, green etc. Had some glazed honey pork with rice today which was preeetty good.

Yes, it's too hot to run maybe but perfect if you plan on doing nada.


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Red2N said:


> Haaa. I knew that... &#128517; I don't really have a favourite dish to cook, but I can whip up a mean curry - chicken, goat, red, green etc. Had some glazed honey pork with rice today which was preeetty good.
> 
> Yes, it's too hot to run maybe but perfect if you plan on doing nada.


Sounds delicious. I love curry.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I love white chocolate the most.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't like going grocery shopping.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I was 10 years old I went up in an open cockpit biplane at a fair. It was the only time I have ever been in an airplane.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I have 27 plants. Most are small succulents.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have an unusual sense of humor. :kma


----------



## Kuraiko (Jun 7, 2018)

I watch underwater documentary not the cute water animals i mean the dark animals that live deep down they are really cool and sometimes i feel asleep while watching.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't know how to play checkers.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I currently have a bloody nose. I've been having a lot of that lately. The air must be dryer. I should also consider keeping my finger out of those holes.


----------



## Dai Evans (Jun 6, 2018)

I have an inescapable feeling that I don't belong on this planet.
I'm sure i'm not alone with that though


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Dai Evans said:


> I have an inescapable feeling that I don't belong on this planet.
> 
> I'm sure i'm not alone with that though


Maybe you are one of those walk in souls.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I still have a toy truck that I got from my grandma when I was a kid, it's larger than hot wheels vehicles.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

My favorite season is winter.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I just put an online order but forgot to add this thing. Now I have to order that thing separately which means the high transportation costs will now be doubled. :bah


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been very lonely lately. Anxiety comes and goes. Some days it's so bad I can barely function.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am having a lazy day today. I love these days.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm 8 foot, 10 inches tall.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apparently I'm posting after sasquatch. :eek


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

When I'm by myself I think out loud a lot.


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

One of my ears sticks out more than the other.


----------



## cryptidsupreme (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm naturally blonde and I've been regularly dying my hair brown for 5 years to hide it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am a night owl.


----------



## Savon (Jun 17, 2018)

I stood in the same elevator as Ed Sheeran. But at different times...


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm gay and my family don't know this.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate mornings. :yawn


----------



## SeaSharpies (Jul 3, 2018)

I have a bottlecap collection


----------



## WilliamDollery (Jul 4, 2018)

I like women


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am currently listening to music. :boogie


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

My comfy sweatshirt is hanging on the back of my computer chair all year long.


----------



## fantaspaceunicornz (Jun 30, 2018)

I quit my depressing job last week where I was brutally used and taken advantage of.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Something random about myself?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I have the lure of the animal. Pheromones and ****. Seriously, my armpit sweat has an enticing odor to it. All I have to do is walk up to a girl and get her to smell my armpit, I don't even have to say anything, we just look at each other and we know what we wanna do. I tried it with this girl today at the park and her dog smelled my armpit and started licking it and the girl looked at me like I was a creep and that offended me right and I started going off at her dog like "What dawg!? Come at me bro! I'm right here ****! I'm right here!!" and he's on his back legs growling at me and all these other dogs come up to us and it's this big scene and I've got my hands out and I'm like "I'm right here!" and he's like "GRRRRR!" and then I saw the girls face and she looked like at me like ruined her day and that **** broke my heart dawg.


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

I really need a bad b00ty *****


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I uncontrollably hum sometimes to the point that my jaw hurts.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I've been collecting records for the last few years and getting into different types of music lately. 

I think it's always good to expand your music.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I go to sex addicts anonymous every night to get laid.


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

SolutionX said:


> I go to sex addicts anonymous every night to get laid.


Every night?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I didn't realize i'd posted that yet, but yes every night. I also refuse to use condoms with those girls. Just your basic man *****.


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

SolutionX said:


> I didn't realize i'd posted that yet, but yes every night. I also refuse to use condoms with those girls. Just your basic man *****.


I'm just surprised they hold meetings every single night.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

MadnessVertigo said:


> I'm just surprised they hold meetings every single night.


Lots of girls out there addicted to my sex. I'm like a pimp or something.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

SolutionX said:


> I didn't realize i'd posted that yet, but yes every night. I also refuse to use condoms with those girls. Just your basic man *****.


yikes. I mean I know I posted about not liking condoms but I still prefer them to use them  Sounds like a surefire way to get some fun STDs. Keep popping those antibiotics my man. lol


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> yikes. I mean I know I posted about not liking condoms but I still prefer them to use them  Sounds like a surefire way to get some fun STDs. Keep popping those antibiotics my man. lol


Once you have one STD you don't really care how many others you get.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'd disagree...some are worse than others. but y'know, whatever works I guess.


SolutionX said:


> Once you have one STD you don't really care how many others you get.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I listen to music most of the day.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm good at screwing things up.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I have a strange sense of humour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am a hermit.


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

I have met at least 5 celebrities that I know of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't grown a beard or mustache since the early 90's.


----------



## bassmaster (Jul 15, 2018)

i can play guitar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like summer but not the hot weather.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm bad at math.


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

im a lefty


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm less depressed during winter.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

I never learned to swim.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

My fantasies about being in a loving relationship with someone of the opposite sex end up being more exciting and fulfilling than trying to get one in real life.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a lazy day... :yawn


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I've never had one of these shoes


----------



## lostgirl20121 (Jun 8, 2018)

I write with my left but use my right to do other things 

I’m a hopeless romantic but my anxiety tends to always get in the way of me having a real relationship 

I’m in love with pillows, like when I’m in my home you will almost always see me with one


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am king of my own little world! :duck


----------



## ThermobaricTank (Aug 4, 2017)

I like carving moais


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

Sometimes I impersonate Katy Perry and give myself over to the one who got away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm getting hungry. About time to go find something for dinner.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm extremely observant. :nerd:


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> I'm extremely observant. :nerd:


No youre not.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm reading Lord of the Rings these days, for the first time.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I've had a lot of strange and frightening encounters in my life, I've been present during a bank robbery, was a victim of road rage, witnessed a transient assault a woman in the post office parking lot, a strange man followed my sister and I into our home only to get scared off by our dogs, a very drugged up man attempted to assault my sister while we were walking our dogs late at night but our dogs spooked him and he took off, and I was nearly a victim of a drop scam* until the guy's partner had him back down from his aggression and I got away. I've had plenty of these close-call experiences but the fact nothing ever really happened, that I was ok, means everything. I am grateful for God's protection in my life.

[_*A drop scam is when somebody approaches you and says they're "giving away" something, typically something crappy they made like a CD. They hand it to you and you take it. They don't say anything so you begin to walk away and they suddenly stop you, accuse you of stealing and demand you pay them for it. They usually attack you if you refuse to pay and will not take back the item they handed you. Police say to set it on the ground and leave if you can. I was unaware of this at the time and kept handing it back._]


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> I've never had one of these shoes


 It looks like a roller skate without wheels.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I ate WAY too much broccoli and feel like I'm gonna pop.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I want to go to Iceland someday.


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

I want to be peaceful at least for a day....


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm getting a video game today


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have half of a house all to myself.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm cold blooded


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I sleep with a lot of pillows


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

This is my favorite music...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have several online friends but no real life ones.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislike crowded gyms


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

In country I'm a citizen of (Turkey), there is going an economic crisis these days due to bad relationships between Trump and Erdoğan. Turkish lira hits record low against dollar.

It's hard to live in Turkey, it's hard to live in Middle East.


----------



## mgra (Jul 5, 2018)

I have nightmares so often these days :lol


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm very practical. Sometimes I wear the same jeans for a few days so I don't have to buy more of them.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

SolutionX said:


> I'm very practical. Sometimes I wear the same jeans for a few days so I don't have to buy more of them.


I do that so I don't have to do as much laundry. I do 2 loads every 2 weeks. If I didn't reuse clothes, I'd be doing 4 loads every 2 weeks. That's way too much laundry.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm sitting in front of a fan and listening to music.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I remember being dropped off at the hospital once because of my asthma, I couldn't have been more than 2 years old maybe not even that old.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm googling these pizza place names to see if they actually exist (some of them do, lol).


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

I wash my hair once every fortnight.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I lived in a log cabin growing up.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I use a step ladder to get to the top kitchen cabinets. (I'm 5'0") :serious:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

**** Sapiens Sapiens said:


> In country I'm a citizen of (Turkey), there is going an economic crisis these days due to bad relationships between Trump and Erdoğan. Turkish lira hits record low against dollar.
> 
> It's hard to live in Turkey, it's hard to live in Middle East.


Iranian Rial lost 300% of its value in a few months because that ****ing mad man is so dead set on destroying us.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

geraltofrivia said:


> Iranian Rial lost 300% of its value in a few months because that ****ing mad man is so dead set on destroying us.


I'm so sorry geralt... :squeeze Natasha will continue to spy on and report against him for you. In all seriousness I know it's no joke.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I got a chafe on my toe


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I would like to have a gf with the personality of a puppy and the body of a Victoria's secret model.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'm so sorry geralt... :squeeze Natasha will continue to spy on and report against him for you. In all seriousness I know it's no joke.


:squeeze


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Who is this fool? It's me, Suchness. I recorded this on New Years, 2012. It's about halfway through my anxiety when it started to get really bad. I would take benzos and get drunk when going out that's why I'm so goofy here. I'm too anxious to record myself now but I thought I'd put this out there to maybe help me open up a bit.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I hate singing talent shows.

I've never watched any other talent show but it's safe to assume I'd hate them too.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Suchness said:


> Who is this fool? It's me, Suchness. I recorded this on New Years, 2012. It's about halfway through my anxiety when it started to get really bad. I would take benzos and get drunk when going out that's why I'm so goofy here. I'm too anxious to record myself now but I thought I'd put this out there to maybe help me open up a bit.


Suchiie, you sound just like how I imagined


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Suchness said:


> Who is this fool? It's me, Suchness. I recorded this on New Years, 2012. It's about halfway through my anxiety when it started to get really bad. I would take benzos and get drunk when going out that's why I'm so goofy here. I'm too anxious to record myself now but I thought I'd put this out there to maybe help me open up a bit.


Aww it's goku! I agree I can't stand suede.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> Who is this fool? It's me, Suchness. I recorded this on New Years, 2012. It's about halfway through my anxiety when it started to get really bad. I would take benzos and get drunk when going out that's why I'm so goofy here. I'm too anxious to record myself now but I thought I'd put this out there to maybe help me open up a bit.


I really enjoyed hearing you say the word_ ****ing_ so many times, and I also enjoyed your accent. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

discopotato said:


> Suchiie, you sound just like how I imagined


Dam you potato, you know me to well.



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Aww it's goku! I agree I can't stand suede.


**** suede.



twytarn said:


> I really enjoyed hearing you say the word_ ****ing_ so many times, and I also enjoyed your accent. Thanks for posting that.


You're welcome. Being a clown is second nature to me.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I love watching things about theories on what could be in the ocean, space, unidentified creatures caught on camera, disappearances, etc. I know weird but I like it cause it makes you wonder and question. Sorta like a story that has you always guessing what may happen after.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> I love watching things about theories on what could be in the ocean, space, unidentified creatures caught on camera, disappearances, etc. I know weird but I like it cause it makes you wonder and question. Sorta like a story that has you always guessing what may happen after.


This so almost identical to something I've said before. I love those kinds of documentaries and shows. I love the what if and the questioning of what could possibly be.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Ekardy said:


> This so almost identical to something I've said before. I love those kinds of documentaries and shows. I love the what if and the questioning of what could possibly be.


I know right? What do you like to watch? Any Youtube channels for that sorta thing? I only watch Top5s and for horror stories Mr. Nightmare.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> I know right? What do you like to watch? Any Youtube channels for that sorta thing? I only watch Top5s and for horror stories Mr. Nightmare.


I watch Top5s and from there just keep finding similar ones, never heard of Mr. Nightmare, I'll check it out. I also like the documentaries they occasionally have on Netflix and some shows I find on Amazon of alternate endings to real world events. My favorites tend to be on mermaids like that docufiction they made Mermaids: The Body Found. I just love the idea of the possibilities.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Ekardy said:


> I watch Top5s and from there just keep finding similar ones, never heard of Mr. Nightmare, I'll check it out. I also like the documentaries they occasionally have on Netflix and some shows I find on Amazon of alternate endings to real world events. My favorites tend to be on mermaids like that docufiction they made Mermaids: The Body Found. I just love the idea of the possibilities.


That's cool.  Ancient Aliens is also interesting as well.  Sometimes even creepy haha. I love ocean stuff like what if there is giant creatures we haven't seen yet.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> I love watching things about theories on what could be in the ocean, space, unidentified creatures caught on camera, disappearances, etc. I know weird but I like it cause it makes you wonder and question. Sorta like a story that has you always guessing what may happen after.





Ekardy said:


> This so almost identical to something I've said before. I love those kinds of documentaries and shows. I love the what if and the questioning of what could possibly be.


Bright Insight on YouTube has a good channel about mysterious stuff.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> That's cool.  Ancient Aliens is also interesting as well.  Sometimes even creepy haha. I love ocean stuff like what if there is giant creatures we haven't seen yet.


Ancient Aliens! I love that one too! Yea there was one docuseries on Discovery channel a long time ago I think where they showed there might be ancient creatures in the deep or something. Any ocean related ones are my fave. That's why I love and fear the ocean lol



Suchness said:


> Bright Insight on YouTube has a good channel about mysterious stuff.


oh I'll definitely check it out now! I love this! I'm usually the only one that likes this kind of stuff.

:yay


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I like your accent too it's like baussnian  or Ausnian. hmm. Cool mix.



Suchness said:


> **** suede.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Who is this fool? It's me, Suchness. I recorded this on New Years, 2012. It's about halfway through my anxiety when it started to get really bad. I would take benzos and get drunk when going out that's why I'm so goofy here. I'm too anxious to record myself now but I thought I'd put this out there to maybe help me open up a bit.


Bonza mate. :grin2:

Similar to my mate when drunk, except he would ssshh, weee. :lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I like your accent too it's like baussnian  or Ausnian. hmm. Cool mix.


Baussnian or Ausnian, cool.



ANX1 said:


> Bonza mate. :grin2:
> 
> Similar to my mate when drunk, except he would ssshh, weee. :lol


Haha, nice.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm listening "Imagine Dragons - Whatever It Takes" right now. Inspiring song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am ready for summer to end.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am a big kid. :kma


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I’m Peruvian, Spanish, Polynesian. :grin2:


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a brown birthmark on the front of my right forearm and a white one on the front of my right thigh. Yin and yang. The suchness of life.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am not good at spotting sarcasm, especially online in written form.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I know how to dance flamenco. :boogie


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Ekardy said:


> I know how to dance flamenco. :boogie


Awesome. 

A woman I knew when younger does that ballroom dancing professionally. Amazed when she does the splits as part of her routine and makes it look effortless. :O


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Ekardy said:


> I'm Peruvian, Spanish, Polynesian. :grin2:


That's an interesting mixture.

And it certainly seemed to work out quite well in your case. :um


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I've been to Bali more than 20 times. (that's actually a bit embarassing)

(but I wish I was there right now)


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

ANX1 said:


> Awesome.
> 
> A woman I knew when younger does that ballroom dancing professionally. Amazed when she does the splits as part of her routine and makes it look effortless. :O


I'm definitely not a pro but I can hold my own (I think). 



harrison said:


> That's an interesting mixture.
> 
> And it certainly seemed to work out quite well in your case. :um


ops :blush Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Ekardy said:


> I'm definitely not a pro but I can hold my own (I think).


As long as you are having fun dancing, like this couple -






That is all that matters. The love, enjoyment of dancing.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I like skiing.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I hardly ever point out attractive people like other people do, but seeing cute dogs or beautiful flowers when I'm out with someone I just *have* to point them out. They make me so happy .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The city I live in has more breweries than any other city in the world. :drunk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

9 is my lucky number


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I love math. 
It makes sense to me. 
(If that makes sense)


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm still on dial up.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like the nighttime, it's so much more peaceful than the daytime.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I have a freckle on my lip.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I can juggle. No one thinks it's cool, except for me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't like mornings. :yawn


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Suchness said:


> Who is this fool? It's me, Suchness. I recorded this on New Years, 2012. It's about halfway through my anxiety when it started to get really bad. I would take benzos and get drunk when going out that's why I'm so goofy here. I'm too anxious to record myself now but I thought I'd put this out there to maybe help me open up a bit.


God damn suede! You crack me up, did your friend end up passing out?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

KotaBear96 said:


> God damn suede! You crack me up, did your friend end up passing out?


I don't remember but I ended up passing out for a bit.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Suchness said:


> Who is this fool? It's me, Suchness. I recorded this on New Years, 2012. It's about halfway through my anxiety when it started to get really bad. I would take benzos and get drunk when going out that's why I'm so goofy here. I'm too anxious to record myself now but I thought I'd put this out there to maybe help me open up a bit.


no way... That is really you? I have had a ****ty morning and that vid put a grin on my face. Thank you bro for being you.


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

the cheat said:


> I can juggle. No one thinks it's cool, except for me.


Yes I think it is, I wanted to juggle with fire items but since I failed with balls, I did not tried it with a fire :rofl.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Nekobasu said:


> no way... That is really you? I have had a ****ty morning and that vid put a grin on my face. Thank you bro for being you.


Yeah, that's me lol.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

as a kid I thought I would become an actress when I grow up


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

If I was a boy, my folks would have named me Eric


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I can juggle. No one thinks it's cool, except for me.


Jugglers are cool to me, man.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went grocery shopping earlier today.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I didn't take a bath for a while and I smell bad right now.


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

My sleeping skills are excellent. I wouldn't probably wake up even if something would explode next to me. 😧


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

I snort when i laugh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am obsessed with music. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a good sense of humor. :kma


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I believe in god but probably not the god you’re thinking of.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My very first memory in life was of being in a hospital due to my asthma. I couldn't have been very old as I was standing in a crib holding on to the bars at the time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I took all of the skeletons out of my closet and replaced them with live people. :eek


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a violent temper.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

.... it may or may not be my birthday


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Girlinterrupted333 said:


> .... it may or may not be my birthday


Happy birthday! :squeeze Cool that your birthday is the "Mean Girls" day.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

Not sure about "happy" but thank you . I've heard of but have never seen the movie So, I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I never grew up. :kma


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^^I never grew up either. That or I never moved on.
Let's seeeeee...
In 2018, I finally knew what Scotch whiskey was all about... That bon fire taste. I'd love to visit somewhere in the U.K one day and start to see my accent morph ever so slightly.
--Sometimes I save pictures of really cute animals and dogs that I find on my FB feed. Usually they've been lost or found and people are updating their status on a community page.
--- other times I just like to download my fave pics of my music idols from fan pages
--Ive always wondered what it was like to grow up in xyz conditions, sort of like imagining yourself in a different surrounding, area, place, family, friends. Literally.. I think if the 80s, the 70s, growing up rich, growing up dirt poor, growing up in a non-modernized country...Times are hard for dreamers

Here's a cute dog just for fun (and music idols):


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fat bottomed girls, you make the rockin' world go round! :boogie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Have a degree in couch potatology


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Embarrassingly I'm a person who has worn mismatched shoes in public and I'm not talking about ages a go, talking about yesterday.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

catcharay said:


> Embarrassingly I'm a person who has worn mismatched shoes in public and I'm not talking about ages a go, talking about yesterday.


Lol. Good one.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> I have a violent temper.


That's funny - you don't seem like it on here. I have a temper myself but it's nothing compared to my wife's.

She's Italian - she goes nuts when she's angry, it's better to just get out of the way. :hide


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

harrison said:


> That's funny - you don't seem like it on here. I have a temper myself but it's nothing compared to my wife's.
> 
> She's Italian - she goes nuts when she's angry, it's better to just get out of the way. :hide


Only in recent years with all the negativity messing with me, before that I was always cool headed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My tailbone hurts.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I save unused sauce packets, napkins and plastic silverware from eating out.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have never owned a cell phone.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am obsessed with music. My music collection is currently over 2,000 cd's.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I’m a sucker for romance.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have 3 online friends that I chat with almost daily.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I’ve fractured my left ankle 6 times.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I like B-rated movies.

My ultimate favorite is Thankskilling. 
Turkey is hilarious.


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I went to my first job interview last Tuesday. I was super nervous but managed to get through it just fine. (It helped that the person who interviewed me wasn't too bad.) I start working tomorrow evening.


Also, its been a long time since I've been on this site.


----------



## BevShares (Oct 13, 2018)

I like beanies and snap backs, basically just hats in general


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

This is a torsion bar. I would like to get one.....for my life. That is all.


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

I am the LeBron James of self-loathing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I cooked a pot of lima beans for dinner today.


----------



## dreamer97 (Jan 10, 2017)

My mental age stop progressing ten years ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

When I was around 14, me and my Vietnamese friends were heating something in a pot, it was too hot for them to pick up but I picked it and moved it around easily. They were saying "***********, ***********!". It was on that day that I recognized a part of my ***********. And you know, I didn't even feel the heat.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I like to change one thing in my otherwise bare profile, every now and then. Just as small messages to myself, or small reminders.


For some reason I've done it for years.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have half of the house all to myself.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I love to cook and bake.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am chatting with an online friend of mine.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I can make cats purr when I touch them.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I can make humans uncomfortable when I touch them.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm currently a N.E.E.T... I guess.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am not a morning person. :yawn


----------



## xyz.unknown (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a handle bar mustache.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can be extremely quiet.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate cold mornings.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I also hate cold mornings, cold nights, cold days and also hot ones, I hate life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm terminally bored. :blank


----------



## Quietguy86 (Aug 12, 2018)

I have never visited my families home country 

I have never driven a car 

I have never been to a concert

I have a platonic female best friend (she's the deal breaker if I date, you either except she's in my life or you're out)


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I’m different.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I survived a fire


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

I love Unlikely Friendship animal videos


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I hate bacon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I only get out of my house 5-6 times a month.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I got out of the house yesterday, won't do so again till Sunday.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I am driftent.

Frog Spirit!: O
Look @Suchness!: O


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> I am driftent.
> 
> Frog Spirit!: O
> Look @Suchness!: O


He needs to post in the frog thread.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

He does


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I like to watch streams of people who talk different languages that I can't understand. Well, less watch and more listen. If they have a nice voice. I have it on as background noise while doing other stuff on my computer, and different languages make it so I can't understand it and tune in and pay attention, but still feel like there's people around.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I used to want to become a sign language interpreter


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I do not like Christmas music. At all.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

We don't celerbrate Christmas in my household anymore. For One: the holidays haven't been the same and Two: I heard Christmas is really Nimrod's birthday.

_Sent from Walmart's greeter using Tapatalk_


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I hate the spelling bear when not talking about the animal. Everything besides the animal should just be spelled bare.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

SparklingWater said:


> I hate the spelling bear when not talking about the animal. Everything besides the animal should just be spelled bare.


 it can be beary confusing sometimes
Edit: Sorry that was terrible you might have to grin and bear it. Oof I'm on a roll


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I am Groot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a good day. :kma


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I’ve changed, I used to be cool.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I wanted to be an artist and travel the world painting everything that caught my eye.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I have a loud laugh.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Wanderlust26 said:


> I have a loud laugh.


Cool: )
A loud laugh makes something more funnier: D

I cry tears of laughter. It is so bad I that I end up having to blow my nose with a tissue.

_Sent from Daft Punk who is playing at my house using Tapatalk_


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Fun Spirit said:


> Cool: )
> A loud laugh makes something more funnier: D
> 
> I cry tears of laughter. It is so bad I that I end up having to blow my nose with a tissue.
> ...


Ah, yes. I've cried from laughing too. haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went grocery shopping today. Watching some football this evening.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I've actually eaten seeds as a pastime activity before.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm nowhere near as brave and cool as my cousin's stories recall.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I changed my surname because I was angry at my father and didn't want the same name as him.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Suchness said:


> I've changed, I used to be cool.


You're still cool Suchii


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

*My*a Love is Like Wo









_Sent from the Toy Factory using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

discopotato said:


> You're still cool Suchii


If you say so.


----------



## Quietguy86 (Aug 12, 2018)

I never went to college/Uni. Tried to become an actor 

My best subjects in school were English and... Drama (surprise) 

I have never been to my families home country 

The furthest I've ever traveled outside of Canada is to Colorado 

My nickname is Charming Chad because I'm good at sweet talking


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Suchness said:


> If you say so.


Listen to the potato. The potato is right


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

discopotato said:


> Listen to the potato. The potato is right


Okay.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Fun Spirit said:


> *My*a Love is Like Wo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


&#127926;Love is like oxygen, you get to much you get too high. Not enough and you're gonna die. &#127926;


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I love cats and alpacas. 

My super dream, will never happen job is to perform on broadway. 

I'm a grandma who loves floral print or lace on clothing.

I need one more blanket to reach maximum snuggliness.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I have identify as Asexual several years ago but now I wonder maybe I'm not. I think I'm just scared.

_Lost in Space from using Tapatalk_


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think I've said everything I could say repeatedly, and now I just want to die.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm sooo Ugly and non photogenic.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

^ You are not ugly

_Lost in Space from using Tapatalk_


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Fun Spirit said:


> ^ You are not ugly
> 
> _Lost in Space from using Tapatalk_


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:squeeze :squeeze
One of the meanest things to tell yourself is "I'm ugly" and "I hate myself." You should be nice to yourself. What did you ever do to you? You should see yourself as beautiful. Once you do and believe it you will start to feel it. But since you view yourself as ugly then ugly shall you continue to be. I wish you {or anyone who see themselves as ugly} wouldn't do this.


I won't lecture you too much about this or else I'll end up scolding you. >: (
:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Fun Spirit said:


> :squeeze :squeeze
> One of the meanest things to tell yourself is "I'm ugly" and "I hate myself." You should be nice to yourself. What did you ever do to you? You should see yourself as beautiful. Once you do and believe it you will start to feel it. But since you view yourself as ugly then ugly shall you continue to be. I wish you {or anyone who see themselves as ugly} wouldn't do this.
> 
> I won't lecture you too much about this or else I'll end up scolding you. >: (
> :squeeze :squeeze


I think everyone who views themselves as "Ugly" or says "I hate myself" has a reason for it. And I don't think scolding those people changes their view. Changing someone's view in this regard takes a lot of unconditional love and understanding. Frankly most people don't posses unconditional love. They run away from "toxic" people because they themselves are easily influenced by what is a "toxic" attitude. Helping people find the cure is not an easy thing to do.

My Dad considers Himself to be ugly and says I have the same issue He does with being photogenic. Add that to the fact that some people in School also told me I'm ugly. I haven't seen any evidence to support anything to say otherwise.

As far as "I hate myself" I won't go into that. Those emotions and reasons are more complicated then what I wrote about feeling "ugly".


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I love animals and this love extends to insects and arachnids. The only insects I don't like due to terrifyingnessity are silverfish. And though I don't care for roaches on a whole, my fave insect is the madagascar hissing cockroach followed by katydids.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I like dragons.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Suchness said:


> I've changed, I used to be cool.


You're still cool, Goku ♡ 


I_Exist said:


> I like dragons.


I LOVE dragons. I remember reading about how dragons are perceived evil in western cultures but heavenly in Asian cultures. I always think from being someone who is often misunderstood or not well received in society that in some weirdo way I relate to that. I always fondly joke that I hope to meet my dragon someday (translation fellow strange special person)

/end weirdness[/color]


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I LOVE dragons. I remember reading about how dragons are perceived evil in western cultures but heavenly in Asian cultures. I always think from being someone who is often misunderstood or not well received in society that in some weirdo way I relate to that. I always fondly joke that I hope to meet my dragon someday (translation fellow strange special person)


Really Toxic Butterfly I don't know that much about them. But here is something special for one of my fellow SASers - you.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have been becoming even more quiet lately. :um


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I like Unidentified Flying Objects, as long as they don't hit me.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I may be nice and slow to anger but I am a Scorpio. Don't get on my bad side. It take a lot to push me but even so don't....what is the saying? Don't *censor* with me. Or my family and friends. That is a no no.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I stayed up past my bedtime again. :time


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I like my privacy and yet I'm always lonely.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

My rising sign is in Leo.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I don't like Pop Tarts.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ekardy said:


> I don't like Pop Tarts.


Me too!! super nasty


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i like pop tarts.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I like tarts


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I like the makeup brand Tarte


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I like the British slang word Tart


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I like berry tarts


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I like peanut butter tarts


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I like British accents


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I like American accents


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Um hah ^^ interesting page of consistent tarte related posts. They got too much sugar so I’m good if I could make a paleo one I would eat it. 
& infact I have made berry and chocolate (without dairy) paleo tartes, they were organic and taste good but cost a lot and were kinda time consuming cause I made a bunch of bite sized mini ones for my mums cancer donation party.
&
I’m moving to a different country life changing leap of faith


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

^paleo tarts sound interesting. i prefer to eat stuff that's not so high sugar, too. might try them out someday.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I miss my dysfunctional family get togethers.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

tea111red said:


> ^paleo tarts sound interesting. i prefer to eat stuff that's not so high sugar, too. might try them out someday.


Belive it or not You can make paleo deserts taste nice, with sweet fruits or real natural sweeteners like honey and maple syrup


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't know what tart is. I don't know any words that involve tart. I have absolutely no opinion regarding anything that has anything to do with tarts.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

That I like looking at new robot technology -






Good thing to note is if human's go to war with robots, that a pop-tart can defeat a robot. :lol


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Been really into learning about mythology lately, specifically Greek and Egyptian mythology.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I have a really tiny heart tattoo.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I have Saturn in*Aquarius in the 7th House. 

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate mornings. :yawn


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I have a scar on my skull and one on my forehead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I have a scar on my left knee, a chicken pock scar under my right earlobe, and a couple scars on the inside of my left wrist.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like the nighttime, it's so much more peaceful than the daytime.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I've been single for 39 years now.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a brown oval shaped birth mark on the front of my right forearm and a white oval shaped one on the front of my right thigh. Pisces, yin and yang.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

I bought a book of fairy art once. I like things with wings.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Solomoon said:


> I bought a book of fairy art once. I like things with wings.


You will like us then  @SamanthaStrange
:lol
~butterfly


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> You will like us then  @SamanthaStrange
> :lol
> ~butterfly


She does have a great avatar and I respect anyone with strange in their username. Your username is quite interesting, poetic I suppose, and it feels like Buffy is with us when I see your avatar lol. 8)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> You will like us then  @SamanthaStrange
> :lol
> ~butterfly


:lol



Solomoon said:


> *She does have a great avatar and I respect anyone with strange in their username.* Your username is quite interesting, poetic I suppose, and it feels like Buffy is with us when I see your avatar lol. 8)


Thank you.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :lol
> 
> Thank you.


You're welcome! That fairy does look like Amy Brown's style. I believe it was her book that I'd bought. She does good stuff.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Solomoon said:


> You're welcome! That fairy does look like Amy Brown's style. I believe it was her book that I'd bought. She does good stuff.


It is Amy Brown!! I love her stuff, I have a whole collection. :grin2:


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> It is Amy Brown!! I love her stuff, I have a whole collection. :grin2:


A collection of figurines? That's awesome. :boogie

I was just admiring this one on google. I'd always think about getting some but my mom would discourage me. Then she bought a small collection of fairies that sit in shoes or something like that.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I have forked life line. I would post a picture of my palm but I'm all photo out.









_ Made in China using Tapatalk_


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Today I used Google but I'm trying to teach myself to use startpage and duckduckgo more.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have been extremely isolated lately.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i got gas on my hands at the pump again. :no


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I am eating butter _flavored_ popcorn. Tastes like real fake flavor!=


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

In the show The Haunting Of Hill House they talked about dreams, or in this case, nightmares "spilling out" into the physical world when you wake up. Probably the closest I've had to that was when I was having a dream (or maybe a nightmare) about a powerful female vampire. When I woke up I got the sense that she was still with me. It freaked me out but at the time I fantasized about vampires often.

I've also heard strange sounds laying in bed trying to sleep and in one case after waking up. This may or may not be related to astral projection. I've never intentionally astral projected but it's possible I've done so unintentionally. At any rate, they say you may experience sounds that seem to be in your room but are really in your head. When I heard a weird noise after waking up is when it scared me the most. Couldn't go back to sleep for hours.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I think about burning in Hell a lot.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I seem to attract older men that like me. For this reason I prefer them over younger men or a guy who is the same age as me. You have to lived on this planet longer than I have. I can't do anything with a kid. I need that manly kind of feel that would teach me good things from his life experience. Like Aladdin and Jasmine on a carpet ride I want him to show and share me the World. A Whole New World. I'm going to be like Jasmine in these gif
Don't laugh at me. LMAO. 



























_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Fun Spirit said:


> I seem to attract older men that like me. For this reason I prefer them over younger men or a guy who is the same age as me. You have to lived on this planet longer than I have. I can't do anything with a kid. I need that manly kind of feel that would teach me good things from his life experience. Like Aladdin and Jasmine on a carpet ride I want him to show and share me the World. A Whole New World. I'm going to be like Jasmine in these gif




Don't you think that is pretty typical_?

_I'm typically attracted to women who are younger or the same age as me. Once in a while I'm attracted to a woman who is older than me. I with us men, we start out with a physical attraction and then move into a spiritual attraction. But that is not a hard and fast rule, because once in a while the spiritual starts first, and then the physical. The point is both needs to happen to make everything work. I'm talking about the serious man who really wants to settle down. Not those you meet in your school days who just want to have fun.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit just wants to have fun.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Suchness said:


> Fun Spirit just wants to have fun.


Suchness wants to take a ride on a UFO.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Nah Suchness want to have fun with me









Oh and go exploring like Aladdin and Jasmine on a magic carpet ride.

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Fun Spirit said:


> Nah Suchness want to have fun with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> Nah Suchness want to have fun with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suddenly this song starts playing -


* *













And is like everyone says awwwww.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i just laughed.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Uniman said:


> Suddenly this song starts playing -
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


You come out of nowhere Groot
________

I am 5'2"
That is 157.48cm thanks to Google.

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I like computers and hate computers.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I get migraines quite often


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> You come out of nowhere Groot
> 
> _ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


Like a ninja Groot. :b


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Uniman said:


> Like a ninja Groot. :b


:rofl Nar-groot-uto :rofl

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> :rofl Nar-groot-uto :rofl
> 
> _ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


:b :lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I_Exist said:


> Suchness wants to take a ride on a UFO.


I want to take you on a ride in a UFO.



Fun Spirit said:


> Nah Suchness want to have fun with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if I Exist gets to be genie.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Suchness said:


> I want to take you on a ride in a UFO.
> 
> Only if I Exist gets to be genie.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I still have a Superman outfit from when I was 4 & convinced my younger sister I could fly by jumping off the roof of our car, it was years later I learned from buzz light-year I was just falling with style.


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

For some reason I find it difficult to tell others about my interests.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

discopotato said:


> I get migraines quite often


Have you tried avoiding preservatives like Potassium Sorbate and MSG (Monosodium Glutamate)? That made a huge difference for me. However, depending on your country it might not even be legal to sell non organic food.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I think I'm getting my heart monitor implant removed soon. I hope they will let me keep it.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

I have extremely fast fingers..

They're good at 2 things.. Rubbing my nipples and picking my nose. (Gotta do it fast)


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Chevy396 said:


> Have you tried avoiding preservatives like Potassium Sorbate and MSG (Monosodium Glutamate)? That made a huge difference for me. However, depending on your country it might not even be legal to sell non organic food.


hmm can't say I have :b Maybe I'll try


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

discopotato said:


> hmm can't say I have :b Maybe I'll try


Also, too much caloric restriction will trigger a migraine for me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Chevy396 said:


> I think I'm getting my heart monitor implant removed soon. I hope they will let me keep it.


What would you do with it?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> What would you do with it?


Probably try to reverse engineer it, which is probably a reason they won't let me have it. They don't even let you see the source code while it's inside you. Kinda creepy that way.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Chevy396 said:


> Also, too much caloric restriction will trigger a migraine for me.


Ah there you have it. I've had migraines about as long as I've had an eating disorder


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I love hot anime guys. Sesshouma-BOO is my favorite along with Johnny Rayflo from Vassalord. Sesshouma-BOO is beautiful while Johnny is more of your sexy type.









_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

discopotato said:


> Ah there you have it. I've had migraines about as long as I've had an eating disorder


Might help to start putting lots of cream in your coffee. It'll settle your stomach for food more and also give you some basic calories of all three necessary nutrients (protein, carbs, and fat).

It will help you be a little less dehydrated too, which is a big cause of migraines.

I'll let you know if I think of any tricks I used to get migraine free...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am ready for winter to end.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I take 2-hour naps every few hours instead of sleeping all night.


----------



## nancysamuel (Jan 31, 2019)

I become sad for no reason


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't know how to swim. I had a required swimming class when I was in the 9th grade. They made you take the class. The only time I wore a bathing suit was this and when my Sister snd I went to a water park with my Grandma and cousin when we were little. That is it. Swimming is just not my thing. Now I will get inside a pool or beach if I have another chance to but as for SWIMMING I'm not a swimmer.

At the same time I don't like the water getting in my eyes and on my glasses. It is no fun in the water when you have bad eye sight. My eyes are sensitive too. And I'm not too fond of being splashed at.

_Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk _


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I want to post random things about myself but I can't think of anything that anyone would want to know. :|


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

When I was in Paris I didn't even go and see the Eiffel Tower - I just got them to move me to a suite that had a view of it from my window so I wouldn't have to.

I was manic as hell though - closest to mad as I've ever been.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

karenw said:


> I have a Reiss scarf.


Do they make nice scarves Karen? I haven't actually head of them.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

@tehuti88 movie character you'd most like to hang out with?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm left handed


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

karenw said:


> It was initially a London based fashion store that sold mens suits, but now its expanded & sells womens clothing & accessories too. They have some nice clothing in this store in the uk. I must go to buy something soon. Ive just checked out the prices, maybe not lol, but I like the store. All Saints clothing is another one I like, thats London based initially as well.


Looks good - I just had a look at their website. My sister would probably like their stuff too - she still loves buying clothes.

She goes to more places where she can where them than I do though. I don't do that sort of thing much nowadays.

Did I see somewhere you were getting a puppy?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

karenw said:


> yes, when the situation is right. :grin2:


Haha - that's cute. What sort are you getting?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

karenw said:


> Any haha. I like gun dogs but they are strong, so its going to have to be some kind of lap dog.


Yeah, smaller dogs are good because you can just pick them up if you need to. My wife said she might get a smaller one this last time then she got another labrador. He's pretty strong - he pulled her over recently and she hurt her leg, not good. He goes a bit nuts when he sees other dogs.

Somehow we always seem to wind up with dogs with a few issues. :roll


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

karenw said:


> Yes one of mine had health issues, I had two dogs with an ex, its just as well we had pet Insurance. He didnt like other dogs either so kind of a liability.


Our last labrador (Fatty) was actually worse. He was sort of big and cuddly and when he was out kids would naturally want to pat him. He had a thing about small kids though and seemed like he wanted to eat them - that didn't go down too well obviously.

Plus he had epilepsy - he was on more medication than I am. (cost a fortune at the vet too)


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I really hate touching dust for some reason.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

If I had the opportunity I would drop my slave name and make it African with a spiritual meaning to it.

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am good at math.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm a drama king.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

My intuition is getting stronger.

_ SPIRITO BAMBITO _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I see things quite differently than most people do.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am eating healthier now than I ever have before.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I've only discovered the song _Die Nacht ist nicht allein zum schlafen da_ and I really like it


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I like the movie Valmont {1989} and The Little Death {2010}


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Gonna cut my hair back into a longish bob with side bangs in about 2 weeks. Hands down my fave haircut. Really suits me. Medium- long hair kinda washes me out unless it's really long.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Some people don't like stronger flavors but I usually do. Like at Steak & Shake they really cake on the parmesan on the fries if you get parmesan fries and I love it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The city I live in has more breweries than any other city in the world. :drunk


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I get frustrated a lot!


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm an as*hole to the people I care about most


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Some years ago I had a photo collection of Hot Anime Guys on my PS3 photo album. It was like a harem. I had good taste because my Hot Anime Guys were sexy, seductive and provocative looking.

I also had other pictures: Decent Hot Anime Guys, anime girls, some sexy anime girl photos {not too sexy}, a ton of Yaoi, a few Yuri, and a TON of non-anime wallpapers. In total I had THOUSANDS. Like 10,000 digital photos. I had consider myself the Best Darn Picture Finder Ever. {I still am}
After having God in my life more I have went cold turkey on Yaoi and as I gotten older I don't look at Hot Anime Guys anymore or go photo searching online as much. It was a phase I went through in my early 20's.

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## dreamer97 (Jan 10, 2017)

Cherrycarmine said:


> I really hate touching dust for some reason.


I love your profile picture


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I examine my shed hair to make sure the white bulb is at the end (means it's properly shed and not broken off.) Hair breakage freaks me out and must be dealt with immediately!


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

dreamer97 said:


> I love your profile picture


Thanks .


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Most of my close guy friends were 3-7 years older than me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I took all of the skeletons out of my closet and replaced them with live people. :eek


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sometimes I spend hours looking at products on online shopping sites.


----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)

I use to be obese. Now I'm only slighty overweight


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

I've played the video game, released more than 20 years ago - Duke Nukem 3D. And I like it!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I avoid going to the doctor in the hope that I drop dead one day.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't want to feel the sadness.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I never grew up. :kma


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Fun Spirit said:


> Some years ago I had a photo collection of Hot Anime Guys on my PS3 photo album. It was like a harem. I had good taste because my Hot Anime Guys were sexy, seductive and provocative looking.
> 
> I also had other pictures: Decent Hot Anime Guys, anime girls, some sexy anime girl photos {not too sexy}, a ton of Yaoi, a few Yuri, and a TON of non-anime wallpapers. In total I had THOUSANDS. Like 10,000 digital photos. I had consider myself the Best Darn Picture Finder Ever. {I still am}
> After having God in my life more I have went cold turkey on Yaoi and as I gotten older I don't look at Hot Anime Guys anymore or go photo searching online as much. It was a phase I went through in my early 20's.
> ...


I bet you learned quite a bit about drawing anime characters from studying all those drawings.

Why was it a bad thing again? I've been around Christians my whole life, but still fail to grasp the point.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Chevy396 said:


> I bet you learned quite a bit about drawing anime characters from studying all those drawings.
> 
> Why was it a bad thing again? I've been around Christians my whole life, but still fail to grasp the point.


You lost your bet. I was only in it because they looked so hot, sexy and attractive. LOL

Religious reason. And well I'm not a Christian. LOL


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Though I want my $100 Million dollars after taxes Lottery ticket winner I really don't want a lot. I just want my family to be financially secure because we lost a lot. Other than this I just want:

-Peace. A simple private lifestyle. Unless I am helping people I really don't want to deal with a lot of people or even have a lot of friends. And if I do make friends they will be the ones I made an impact in their life. Positive people.


-Do volunteer work because I love helping the needy. When I was little I remember saying I wanted to help the homeless. And I always been a teacher's pet. Instead of playing at recess I would stay indoors helping the teacher. I just have a heart for helping people. 

-Travel here and there but eventually I would want to return home. Like when I went to Vegas with my Dad. It was a 3 day event for his job ceremony and yet the 1st day I got motion sickness, the 2nd day while sight seeing it was so hot outside and so cool inside that going from 2 different temperatures made me miserable. I'm sure my Dad was disappointed to end our outing. At the dinner I had a slight anxiety attack, The 3rd day I remained inside the hotel. I did better inside the hotel and inside the mall area than I did outside. The 4th day the event was over. I was happy to be going home. I enjoyed the trip to and back home than I did the "main event." I would want to travel, do a little something but then after awhile I would want to return home to recharge. 


-Learn something new. Like learning to play the banjo and gardening. Learn animation. and video editing. Something with art, writing and digital media. 


-Expand my knowledge and Spirituality and make it a part of my life.


-And work/publish my Comic Stories.


Nothing fancy. Nothing grand. I do want my Nissan 370oz though and my large jacuzzis tub and maybe spend a day or 2 at a luxury hotel with a view but at the end of the day as far as long term I just want peace and a simple lifestyle. Explore safely and try new introverted things. I'm so not doing something extreme like skydiving or some sort of extroverted adrenaline "I can conquer the world!" daredevil rush thing. That's crazy. See ya! I'll be at a museum or at Venice.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Fun Spirit said:


> You lost your bet. I was only in it because they looked so hot, sexy and attractive. LOL
> 
> Religious reason. And well I'm not a Christian. LOL


Ooooh. That makes it all better.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am obsessed with music. :boogie


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I am a dreamy person. My head is in the clouds. I have a big imagination. I have "unrealistic" beliefs, dreams and goals. And I just downloaded a falling money wallpaper live APP on my phone believing it would help me to manifest money. I honestly believe I can manifest what I want. It has happen to me quiet often....on little things though. I'm still waiting for the BIG one.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

About 17-18 years ago when me and my friend were 15 we took his parents car out in the morning without them knowing. Our first **** up was scratching it as we reversed, well he was the one driving, it was a tight alley way but anyway they didn't seem to notice the scratch or at least they didn't blame us for it. We drove around for a while and then we got lost so I said let's follow the street signs to the airport and then we'll follow them back to the city. On the way back I had to take a piss and I told him to pull over but he wouldn't, we were on the highway and he didn't feel comfortable but I really had to go, it was one of those where I couldn't hold it in. So I got a MacDonald's cup and started pissing in that but it was too small and I could tell it was going to overflow so I tried to stop, it hurt but I was too far in and I just couldn't stop and it started to spill on my hand and pants and on the floor of the car. It was like a scene out of a movie, my brother and dad laughed their *** of when I told them.

We made it back near his place and a cop car was following us, I mean it was so obvious that a couple of fifteen year olds were in the car. We pulled into the parking lot of an apartment and we were like "what should we do?", the cops were watching us from the street, we thought we'd just pretend that we lived here so we got out and walked towards the apartment and the cops drove away but then we ran and jumped over the fence lol, waited a few minutes and drove back to his place which was only a couple of minutes away. Crazy how the cops didn't do anything, but that was the 90s, it was a different world and you could get away with more.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> About 17-18 years ago when me and my friend were 15 we took his parents car out in the morning without them knowing. Our first **** up was scratching it as we reversed, well he was the one driving, it was a tight alley way but anyway they didn't seem to notice the scratch or at least they didn't blame us for it. We drove around for a while and then we got lost so I said let's follow the street signs to the airport and then we'll follow them back to the city. On the way back I had to take a piss and I told him to pull over but he wouldn't, we were on the highway and he didn't feel comfortable but I really had to go, it was one of those where I couldn't hold it in. So I got a MacDonald's cup and started pissing in that but it was too small and I could tell it was going to overflow so I tried to stop, it hurt but I was too far in and I just couldn't stop and it started to spill on my hand and pants and on the floor of the car. It was like a scene out of a movie, my brother and dad laughed their *** of when I told them.
> 
> We made it back near his place and a cop car was following us, I mean it was so obvious that a couple of fifteen year olds were in the car. We pulled into the parking lot of an apartment and we were like "what should we do?", the cops were watching us from the street, we thought we'd just pretend that we lived here so we got out and walked towards the apartment and the cops drove away but then we ran and jumped over the fence lol, waited a few minutes and drove back to his place which was only a couple of minutes away. Crazy how the cops didn't do anything, but that was the 90s, it was a different world and you could get away with more.


You were bad back then. LMAO. 
Lucky you didn't get caught: D

_ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> You were bad back then. LMAO.
> Lucky you didn't get caught: D
> 
> _ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


Maybe more like dumb and dumber.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm getting really into cryptocurrency.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't dance


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

When I was in the 1st grade while at recess my Black best friend Kayla had jokingly slapped this White boy's butt. I called myself joining in. He told on us. We were busted but I was the "fall guy" because my friend didn't get in trouble. I remember the Old Lunch Lady who kept an eye on us kids during recess staying behind with me to have a talk with the Principal after the bell had rang. I was crying. 


To this day I STILL can't believe that I got in trouble but she didn't. She did it too. It was unfair. I wouldn't had done it if I haven't saw her doing it>: (


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

my hair looks healthy.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> When I was in the 1st grade while at recess my Black best friend Kayla had jokingly slapped this White boy's butt. I called myself joining in. He told on us. We were busted but I was the "fall guy" because my friend didn't get in trouble. I remember the Old Lunch Lady who kept an eye on us kids during recess staying behind with me to have a talk with the Principal after the bell had rang. I was crying.
> 
> To this day I STILL can't believe that I got in trouble but she didn't. She did it too. It was unfair. I wouldn't had done it if I haven't saw her doing it>: (


Must have been a nice butt.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Must have been a nice butt.


We were too young to tell


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> We were too young to tell


Oh right, first grade, just re-read that part.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Oh right, first grade, just re-read that part.


Yeah right You probably thought I did that as an adult:wife 
Got all jealous because it wasn't your bum oke :rofl


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> Yeah right You probably thought I did that as an adult:wife
> Got all jealous because it wasn't your bum oke :rofl


Go ahead, do it. See if I care!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Go ahead, do it. See if I care!











________

When I was young I watched "stuff." I was curious. It scar me. Turn me Asexual when I had discover the term in my early 20's. After becoming older I realize that maybe I not asexual after all.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

I have green eyes


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I sit in the shower, and when I finish and turn the shower off I absolutely cannot leave until all the dripping stops. And you can hear the silence once the dripping stops and it washes over you like a moment of clarity and peace and everything is ok. For just a tiny tiny brief moment in time, the slate is all clean and nothing else matters. It's really satisfying


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I have blue eyes : /


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I laugh tears of laughter. My laughs get stuck in my throat and stomach area. I do more tearing than laughing. My stomach tighen up to where I can't catch my breath. That is how intense my laughing is. Once I'm calm down I need Kleenex to blow my nose and to wipe my eyes. I have intense emotions. I love to laugh.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't laugh when a stranger fart. If anything I would smile and say "It is ok." I wouldn't want them to be embarrassed. But if it is a family member who is known for let'in lose I'm either going to laugh or just look at you.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Very few people know me properly. I'm scared of letting people get too close


----------



## Rezx (Jan 15, 2019)

My dream career is to be an entertainer.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I’m on a self imposed sabbatical from my career and just enjoying getting back to my art.


----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)

I speak three languages (main turkish, greek, english) and can understand five more.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

BleedingHearts said:


> I had cancer when I was 13 :stu


wow....what kind of cancer?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

BleedingHearts said:


> I had a painless malignant tumor on the inside of my cheek for over a year until my dumb *** finally told my mom about it. I just for whatever reason considered it to be nothing serious
> 
> Apparently pretty lucky for it being close to the brain and all


 Do you remember what kind of tumor it was? Like I think oral cancer is almost always considered to be serious but many types of cancer are not obviously serious because they are usually painless and often don't look scary right away. So if you didn't know any better, it wouldn't have been something where you'd automatically think "that's cancer man!" Especially cancers in the mouth. I have seen many pictures of oral cancer where it doesn't look like much more than a red spot or a white spot or patch or something.

It may or may not have been luck that it didn't metastasize. Just depends on the type and the stage. Some are less likely to spread, I think.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

BleedingHearts said:


> I had a painless malignant tumor on the inside of my cheek for over a year until my dumb *** finally told my mom about it. I just for whatever reason considered it to be nothing serious
> 
> Apparently pretty lucky for it being close to the brain and all


scary stuff.....good thing you got it checked out in time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have never owned a cell phone.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I have phone anxiety. I can't order food by phone, I can't answer a potential job interview phone call, and if I can avoid it I avoid calling relatives.

_ Sent From that old VCR using Tapatalk_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I do not have pierced ears


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I was picked on by a "friend" as a teen for my phobia of needles and not wanting my ears pierced. She annoyed me so much about it, that and the fact she wanted to get her ears double pierced but her mom wouldn't let her. So I finally went and got my ears pierced, but I got them double pierced at the same time, right before homecoming. She was pissed but finally shut up. On the plus side I overcame the fear. I later went and got them pierced one more time by a friend's sister because I really liked the way the 3 earrings looked. Now I barely wear just 2


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

My last name is the opposite of weak.

_ Sent From Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> My last name is the opposite of weak.
> 
> _ Sent From Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk_


That's a strong statement.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I have a single, super long strand of hair on my arm. It's like 3 inches long and has chilled there since I was a kid. It's not very visible, but it makes an appearance every now and then.

The ladies love it.


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

The first comment i have left below the YouTube video was the one written in English. Which isn't my native


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> That's a strong statement.


You got it.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Unless I'm really tired, I have a hard time sleeping so what I do for myself is I just get comfortable and I'll begin telling myself stories...but I whisper them to myself so I can hear it, it is probably strange but it works for me most of the time. It usually makes me fall asleep in like 10 minutes or so, I usually never end up finishing them haha.


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

I remember seeing the original Star Wars movie at the cinema with my dad and bro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a hard time joining in groups.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I want a Moroccan/Arabric/Middle Eastern themed bedroom. If not that then a bohiemian/gypsy one. Not too brightly white but also not too colorfully tacky. {Or junky} I also want cushions and a lot of tapestry.

_ Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I like cardamon pods


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I have a keen sense of smell. I thought I couldn't smell things as well as I used to at one point for some reason.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Well spank my head and call me Charlie!


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

I farted.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Cherrycarmine said:


> I have a keen sense of smell. I thought I couldn't smell things as well as I used to at one point for some reason.


Do you think you could pick up on the cardamon in my curry?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i prefer non-fiction.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I hate the Skype sound, it's so moist sounding. It genuinely bothers me. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ekardy said:


> I hate the Skype sound, it's so moist sounding. It genuinely bothers me. :bah


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ekardy said:


> I hate the Skype sound, it's so moist sounding. It genuinely bothers me. :bah


I like the sound of moistness...


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Mmmm moist.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

^^

Okay we need to stop saying moist.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

This is moist country.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> This is moist country.


I didn't think nothing much of this title yesterday until I read it again today

I haven't clicked on the video yet. I'm not ready to laugh my butt off:rofl

_Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Suchness said:


> Do you think you could pick up on the cardamon in my curry?


Honestly, I have no idea what cardamon smells like (the people that like to cook in my family don't live with me) but I'd probably smell it anyway :b.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I just ate 3 spoons of peanut butter. And I feel like I just ate 3 spoons of peanut butter. :serious:


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just ate 3 spoons of peanut butter. And I feel like I just ate 3 spoons of peanut butter. /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_plain.png


Super crunchy peanut butter spread onto thin slices of crisp Granny Smith apples. And sliced cheddar cheese if you have it. Magnifique!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I shave only 3 times a week due to my slow growing facial hair.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

I like eating ribs and chicken wings in the shower


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

bricky1 said:


> I like eating ribs and chicken wings in the shower


Like in the bath tub or in a step-in shower? While taking a shower or sitting in the shower with clothes on? With a plate of chicken wings or a box/bucket of chicken wings?


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Fun Spirit said:


> Like in the bath tub or in a step-in shower? While taking a shower or sitting in the shower with clothes on? With a plate of chicken wings or a box/bucket of chicken wings?


like ill take my plate in and rest it on the side of the tub where water cant reach, shower accordingly and take a few bites here and there but it's real important to guard it from the current as it can wipe that sauce clean off the wing/rib


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

bricky1 said:


> like ill take my plate in and rest it on the side of the tub where water cant reach, shower accordingly and take a few bites here and there but it's real important to guard it from the current as it can wipe that sauce clean off the wing/rib


Oh wow that's so cool I guess showering with you mean I won't go hungry. LOL


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Fun Spirit said:


> Oh wow that's so cool I guess showering with you mean I won't go hungry. LOL


:high5 :lol i gotcha


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

'A Sunday Afternoon on the Island of La Grande Jatte' is my favorite painting, it's what inspired me to get into pointillism when I used to be more focused in art.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

bricky1 said:


> I like eating ribs and chicken wings in the shower


That's something Kramer would do.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I love to watch the shopping channels...especially QVC. Been sitting here for hours watching while being online.


----------



## Shiftylookingyoute (Feb 6, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> I have a hard time joining in groups.


I second that


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went grocery shopping earlier today. Watching some basketball this evening.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

no.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Coincidence said:


> no.


:grin2:


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a 16" penis.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

I have 1 chest hair.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

^Inch-resting

NINJA


My favorite flower is a Sunflower.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have an odd sense of humor. :kma


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Fun Spirit said:


> ^Inch-resting
> 
> NINJA
> 
> My favorite flower is a Sunflower.


Yes yes, not itch-resting!

sunflowers are nice haven't seen one in a minute


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

TheForestWasDark said:


> Yes yes, not itch-resting!
> 
> sunflowers are nice haven't seen one in a minute


:rofl LMAO :rofl
You posted around the same time I did I had to quickly edit

They sure are Aw. I hope you will see one one day.

Excuse my curiosity but one hair on your chest? Is it like one little hair strand? Like an itty bitty one.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Fun Spirit said:


> :rofl LMAO :rofl
> You posted around the same time I did I had to quickly edit
> 
> They sure are Aw. I hope you will see one one day.
> ...


no problem, 
literally 1 strand of hair, its comical because it's literally almost an inch-long adjoined to the middle of my sternum!. Maybe I should shave it, :con:lol


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

TheForestWasDark said:


> no problem,
> literally 1 strand of hair, its comical because it's literally almost an inch-long adjoined to the middle of my sternum!. Maybe I should shave it, :con


: O
You made that sound like an amazing fact straight out of an Amazing Fact Book:rofl LOL. 
Yeah I think so too. LOL. 
Unless it is your little pride and joy


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Fun Spirit said:


> : O
> You made that sound like an amazing fact straight out of an Amazing Fact Book:rofl LOL.
> Yeah I think so too. LOL.
> Unless it is your little pride and joy


a man's gotta start somewhere:nerd:


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

TheForestWasDark said:


> a man's gotta start somewhere:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am not a bot. :b


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

i brush my teeth while i go to the toilet


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Keyblade said:


> i brush my teeth while i go to the toilet


that's neat.. I do that to sometimes. I find spitting out the paste in the toilet is practical as you don't have to clean the sink when you're done.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

TheForestWasDark said:


> that's neat.. I do that to sometimes. I find spitting out the paste in the toilet is practical as you don't have to clean the sink when you're done.


didn't even think about that :O

Mean i'll have to get a glass of water though instead of just using the tap.

or

go from tap to toilet


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I am weird. I wouldn't mind buying a burger shirt with a pair of French Fries pants. I think it is so cool. My socks can be hotdogs. I had a pair of Macaroni print socks once but I lost them. I have that kind of personality where I could pull it off. 
* *


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I live in a house with my brother.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

One time my friend told me that I'm mysterious like the clouds.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a love / hate relationship with just about everything!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Can wiggle both my eye brows and ears at the same time


----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)

I like country music.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I think I feel sorry for myself too much.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I like floor hockey. Because some girls weren't really into the game in gym class when I was young I was the only reliable girl the guys could count on. Everyone would be fighting over the puck. Not me. I be in the distance waiting for it to "slip" out from the frenzy of people. That is when I go for it. I made some goals.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I like chain restaurants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Every afternoon/night, I get an itchy rash on the same part of my face. It's never from anything different I've used.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Caffeine. I love caffeine.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am king of my own little world! :duck


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I fell asleep on the couch last night in the clothes I had on yesterday and still haven't changed them.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I have never given two weeks notice or quit and walk out of a job. But that might be about to change soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I think something unseen be touching me at night because I been feeling body sensations. It all started with the "something over my back" intense pull-like feeling several months ago. Now it seem like it has changed up. It is not all in my head. I just know. I can pick stuff up.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being social, even online, is taxing to me.


----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)

I was diagnosed with vitiligo at 5 and I've completely lost my skin colour.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Ever since puberty, I became attracted to Women with either Long Legs or Big Boobs. But my attraction to Women with extremely Long Hair started in Kindergarten! I find that to be really interesting.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lately I have been doing better mentally. I still keep a pocketful of unsane as a keepsake. :eyes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I always wear my headphones around the office even if I am not listening to something so I can avoid conversation with co-workers. I can’t stand mindless chit-chat about uninteresting topics with people I am not particularly fond of! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

I like being outdoorsy. Nature, ambience, surrounded by the elements. Good for the soul.


----------



## Inconspicuous Swirls (Jun 22, 2019)

I really like drinking those Half & Half coffee creamers. By themself, not in coffee.

Also, people who don't know me well describe me as 'shy' or 'quiet' but I'm very talkative with my friends and sometimes my family. It's not that I'm quiet, I just don't like talking around people I'm not comfortable with.


----------



## Inconspicuous Swirls (Jun 22, 2019)

Hey if you ever want, you should come over to my house and you can borrow something from my closet. I have shelves full of paranoia, anxiety, procrastination, and a big box of no-hope-for-humanity.


----------



## Inconspicuous Swirls (Jun 22, 2019)

When I was little, I liked to draw stick figures. I realize now that the only way to tell if a person I drew was male or female was this: all the girls had eyelashes, and none of the boys did.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am Aspergian as F***! :haha


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I love the idea of romantic love (but I wish I didn't because it's something I don't or won't get to experience)


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

if a native english speaker talked with me on the mic, i'll not understand 80% of what he is saying, and they would never understand my english. i pronounce everything wrong + limited vocabulary.

source:
i tried it a few times before.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i love movies with actors playing dual roles in the same film.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lately I have been doing better mentally. I still keep a pocketful of unsane as a keepsake. :eyes


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i've always liked erasers. i liked all shapes and colors/designs. and i liked how they smell like.
even the most plain ones.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

My boobs are big


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i believe my own happiness should come first, and then the few ones i care about.
especially because i have depression, so i treat myself carefully in a nice way.


this is why i stopped being a vegetarian. i now buy the best food to color my day and to make my day a bit happier. 

also
when i see no one flirts with me, i flirt with my self. it's not a new thing, i do this since forever. and when i see no one complimenting me, i compliment myself too. and especially compliment my adorable appearance and my kind-hearted personality.


----------



## sweet_tooth87 (May 25, 2019)

I eat too much junk food, and would like to start loosing some weight, especially to better fit into clothes. 

SDksdkjsdkskjadhsjdashdvshdvshda


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Listening to 90s rnb is one of my favourite things to do.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

My biggest pet peeve is when people wear slippers in public places


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I have a decent amount of jewelry and makeup that I hardly ever use. Life is in the way for me to have time to put on a face (the irony...) and I just can't be bothered since I'm depressed more than half the time to even find the energy to apply them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like the nighttime, it's so much more peaceful than the daytime.


----------



## ceidauilyc (Jun 26, 2019)

I like to watch the rains and get my wrist wet. just the wrist and me feet. No calves or arms wet!


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

I always leave a light on at night. If I don't, the body snatchers come and they don't let me sleep.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i have a youtube account since a long, long time ago, but "almost" never posted a comment on a video, although youtube = 90% of being online to me. i also enjoy reading people's comments on youtube.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

I used to collect decorative soap as a child.... :0


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

People always say I have a sad face/eyes. When I was a kid I was trying to win a toy on one of those coin machines and I didn't win one but the owner came over and opened it and let me choose whatever I wanted out of it all because of my "sad eyes" lol. I've even been given free things because of it.


----------



## StayLovelyB (Jul 19, 2019)

I struggle with accepting or asking for help. I can’t even accept that I need to ask for help. I’d rather struggle quietly by myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

I was born with glass bones and paper skin. Every morning I break my legs, and every afternoon I break my arms. At night, I lie awake in agony until my heart attacks put me to sleep.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am having a minor procedure coming up next week to remove a kidney stone and stent.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am no longer the quietest family member anymore lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> I am having a minor procedure coming up next week to remove a kidney stone and stent.


I hope your procedure goes well for you

*Sent from SAS' dancing Banana Emoji using Tapatalk*


----------



## White Shirt Guy (Sep 26, 2019)

At this very moment, believe it or not, I'm wearing sandals.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am not good at spotting sarcasm, especially online in written form.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

karenw said:


> I want/like those natural looking eyelashes. Mums like why. Shes right so I won't.


 Some girl said she uses extra strong glue. I don't think so.


----------



## Rotted (Nov 5, 2019)

I love pizza


----------



## The-Hidden-Truth (Nov 12, 2019)

Handmade friendship bracelet for her & for me.


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

I once ate a grasshopper as relish because we were very poor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I almost feel human today. :banana


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

I'm an organ donor.


----------



## illusion_of_happiness (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm left handed. Southpaws, hell yeah.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I've been single for 40 years, and I'm still a virgin.


----------



## HeatherGrey (Sep 27, 2017)

Born on the exact same day as my grandpa on my mother's side.
January 22nd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I was the only sibling not named after a relative.


----------



## breathin (Nov 29, 2019)

My first concert was Hanson.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I have two feet. :O


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I like used library books.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I never grew up. :kma


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I have a teddy from my childhood thats meant to be a hound-dog from the elvis song & it has a voicebox that plays a bit of the song when pressed.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I have tiny finger nails


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

I like Greek mythology.


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

uke I can't eat raw tomatoes. The taste, smell and texture... ugh.


----------



## Kaneda (Mar 5, 2020)

I've held a boa constrictor once.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Everyone thinks I suck at everything!


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

I_Exist said:


> Everyone thinks I suck at everything!


i can relate to a lot of the things that you say, except i'm not 40 yet


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

love is like a dream said:


> i can relate to a lot of the things that you say, except i'm not 40 yet


As nice as it is to know that you can relate to me. I'm also very sorry that you feel like I do.  I hope you can get things figured out before you reach 40.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

@I_Exist

:thanks


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm amazing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

TinyFlutter said:


> My father named me after a singer when I was born, and 90% of people misspell my name.


My mom named me after one member of a famous singing duo from the 50's & 60's. :nerd:


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

My mother named me after a prettier more popular baby who was born a couple days earlier.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I have much less teeth than the average adult


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

I still have these 4 teeth, which grows late.


----------



## TinyFlutter (Jun 19, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> My mom named me after one member of a famous singing duo from the 50's & 60's. :nerd:


Very cool  I don't think I was named after a very famous singer, but nonetheless it was interesting to hear since I know my father has always been a huge music fan.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I love horror movies. I'm always checking out different ones when I have time.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I once mooned an evening high school play while standing on a lower roof through a second story window and was chased by furious nuns who never discovered my identity as they could not recognize me by my ***.


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

I sleep without pillow.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I can feel a bit "lesser-than" around more confident men sometimes. Just being honest about my insecurities.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I get dizzy if I read in the car


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm actually a decent person and worth it, despite being a loser and depressed. I wish other people believed that. :rain


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

aqwsderf said:


> I get dizzy if I read in the car


 So do I but I used to force myself to do it anyway on long trips. Actually, it wasn't reading so much as it was playing the Gameboy. It's weird that that happens, TBH. If being in motion when you're reading makes you dizzy, why aren't we already dizzy? The eath is going way faster than a car.

(Somebody knows the answer to this I bet)


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> So do I but I used to force myself to do it anyway on long trips. Actually, it wasn't reading so much as it was playing the Gameboy. It's weird that that happens, TBH. If being in motion when you're reading makes you dizzy, why aren't we already dizzy? The eath is going way faster than a car.
> 
> (Somebody knows the answer to this I bet)


Yeah looking at my phone while in the car does it too. I also get the same feeling when I'm watching a movie and the camera is moving. Like in paranormal activity.

I'm a weakling.

I think it's just the imbalance of what your body feels and what your eyes see.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

My left ear is slightly higher than my right.


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

Cletis said:


> My left ear is slightly higher than my right.


I think mine are, too. When my specs rest snugly on my ears, they lie at an angle in relationship to my eyes. Got a lot of "Your specs are skew" in high school (ME: "My specs are fine, it's my face that's skew.")

And, yaaas, I'm a four-eyed dweeb IRL :nerd:


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

nekomaru said:


> I think mine are, too. When my specs rest snugly on my ears, they lie at an angle in relationship to my eyes. Got a lot of "Your specs are skew" in high school (ME: "My specs are fine, it's my face that's skew.")
> 
> And, yaaas, I'm a four-eyed dweeb IRL :nerd:


 We don't make fun of people with crutches or in a wheel chair, so why is it okay to make fun of people who wear glasses? All of these items are medical assistance devices.

Wearing glasses doesn't make you a dweeb, it makes you able to see , ya dweeb.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Sekiro said:


> We don't make fun of people with crutches or in a wheel chair, so why is it okay to make fun of people who wear glasses? All of these items are medical assistance devices.


I never got made fun of for wearing glasses....that was only a thing that happened in movies &#128514;

Though growing up, most people had glasses or contact lenses. We're a blind generation.


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

sekiro said:


> wearing glasses doesn't make you a dweeb, it makes you able to see , ya dweeb.










Seeing this, I might be more of a dork than a dweeb! Anyways, I bet your kat makes fun of you while you hobble around on your crutches >. When's that ankle gonna heal!?



aqwsderf said:


> i never got made fun of for wearing glasses....that was only a thing that happened in movies &#128514;


I wasn't made fun of either but having to explain every time someone pointed it out to me was annoying :nerd:.








It's kind of like this if ya'll are wondering. And I'm sure ain't nobody wondering.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I got made fun off for wearing glasses, I'm a dweeb.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm definitely a dork.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

nekomaru said:


> Seeing this, I might be more of a dork than a dweeb! Anyways, I bet your kat makes fun of you while you hobble around on your crutches >. When's that ankle gonna heal!?


Probably in at least two months. At the least. I haven't gotten an official diagnosis yet but I need to do it for some extra paperwork soon. I probably just find some doc to rubber stamp whatever and have them throw three months on it or something. The ligament is lateral so I'm hoping I can resume movements like deadlift and squat before that, which involve keeping the feet planted. At the very least I'll be able to start up some leg machines. I should probably get a balance board too for some later self physical therapy.

Right now it's uh, very painful. I can't so much as stand up on my one good leg without unbearable throbbing pain unless I compression wrap it, which just leaves a dull ache. Today is definitely better than normal, but I have to keep it compression wrapped basically all day. Last night it kept me up for a few hours. I ended up just draining my leg until it was numb then falling asleep that way. I've also been taking more than the recommended dosage of ibuprofen so there's that... Let's just say I'm glad I work an office job where I sit in a chair all day.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Cletis said:


> My left ear is slightly higher than my right.


Freak!

My ears are definitely not like that, they line up exactly.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

If I look up at a bright blue sky, I see a bunch of artifacts in my vision to the point where I probably wouldn't notice a plane flying overhead.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

i was once crowned the school sports personality/star even, of the year, and won a ****ty book on tennis


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Most of the time I feel good.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I used to hang out with Viet gangstas and shoot up meth.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I can't see without my glasses.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I used to roleplay POTC fanfic on MySpace 🤓


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

I can't sleep without white noise.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

I count to two minutes every time I brush my teeth. As a bonus I also clean my toilet every day.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I shake my legs a lot, even when laying down 😛


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

aqwsderf said:


> I shake my legs a lot, even when laying down &#128539;


Do they shake when your walking? :O


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I_Exist said:


> Do they shake when your walking? /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png


I don't know if that counts since they're already "in movement" &#129300; lol


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

aqwsderf said:


> I don't know if that counts since they're already "in movement" &#129300; lol


My legs are more talented then your legs. Cause they can shake and walk at the same time. :b


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I_Exist said:


> My legs are more talented then your legs. Cause they can shake and walk at the same time.


Lol sounds like a fall risk


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

aqwsderf said:


> Lol sounds like a fall risk


Just like walking with noodles. :grin2:


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I_Exist said:


> Just like walking with noodles. :grin2:


Do they ever randomly do the shuffle?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Suchness said:


> Do they ever randomly do the shuffle?


No, do yours?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I_Exist said:


> No, do yours?


I'm afraid not.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I once woke up in a hospital bed only to find that I somehow dialled into a work conference call, apparently not making sense, which wouldnt have raised much suspicion i guess.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I like rhubarb pie.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

When I as a little kid Superman III freaked me out.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

^ When I was a little kid I was afraid of going to the beach because of JAWS


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm currently unemployed and have no income. :lol


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

I_Exist said:


> When I as a little kid Superman III freaked me out.


Specifically this scene, right?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

a said:


> Specifically this scene, right?


That is correct! :yay


----------



## 10k (Aug 19, 2015)

I must set the microwave time with multiples of 5


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

Overthinking is probably my most consistent habit. I could think this over some more but I'd just be proving the point.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

lily said:


> relates to me feeling odd about posting my pic every time


It's brave to post pictures of yourself.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

lily said:


> thank you, yeah and people get to know or have an idea of how you look like. what do you think of the pic? you can say anything, I don't mind


I wouldn't have noticed the pimple in that picture if you hadn't mentioned it in the post. You have great skin. Wish I could say the same.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

lily said:


> thanks. Aw, perhaps vitamin E would help with skin as well as vitamin C from the natural health store. God bless you


You're welcome. I used to try those face masks things that you let harden and then pull off. Never experimented with vitamin E. Could be worth looking into. God bless you too!


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

lily said:


> thanks  I posted in the Spiritual section just to let you know


I saw that. Great post. I was going to say something similar at first so then I changed it up.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

My guilty pleasure is country music


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

10k said:


> I must set the microwave time with multiples of 5


I set it with multiples of 10


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

aqwsderf said:


> My guilty pleasure is country music


&#128562; What? Country music isn't a guilty pleasure. Who doesn't like Johnny Cash?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Replicante said:


> &#128562; What? Country music isn't a guilty pleasure. Who doesn't like Johnny Cash?


Let me correct myself, my guilty pleasure is the modern country music. What comedian Bo Burnham called stadium country music lol


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

aqwsderf said:


> Let me correct myself, my guilty pleasure is the modern country music. What comedian Bo Burnham called stadium country music lol


Oh lol


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

blue2 said:


> I like rhubarb pie.


My favorite!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^ Really ? That's worrying how rhubarb has infiltrated that far west : /


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

I really want to go to Georgia (the country). Looks rustic and I've read the culture is the intersection of Europe & Asia which is really intriguing since its location is also in the intersection of the 2 continents.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

As a kid, I went straight from last year at infant school to second year at junior school as I was deemed to be very clever. 



After a couple months, I was put back down to year 1 junior school, and the word clever has never since been used to describe me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I need a new laptop.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

blue2 said:


> ^ Really ? That's worrying how rhubarb has infiltrated that far west : /


lol rhubarb is the best though.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I can see with my eyes : /


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm currently using PCLinuxOS Mate Edition to write this.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I can hear with my ears.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

blue2 said:


> I can hear with my ears.


Sometimes I can smell with my nose. :b


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

At Christmas I bought myself a beauty fridge at Marshalls. I just set it up now. So stinking cute.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I invented the drone many years ago as a way to pass spliffs to my mates without having to get up


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I have 12 grapes at midnight for new years. Spanish tradition


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

I've got two PS3 Eyes, A Dolphinbar, and a webcam sitting on top of my PC monitor.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I have trust issues and no friends. Nobody called to see how I am doing. I should make a list of all the reasons why I need to be called the rejected one.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

I used to be a salt fanatic. Maybe I get it from my grandma. She sometimes salts her salads.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Aurel said:


> I sleep without pillow.


I sleep with 3 pillows


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

I like gentlemen! 

I turn off my mobile data/wifi when I’m going to sleep.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Elle Knight said:


> I like gentlemen!


I try to be a gentleman. But may need to find an online quiz to find out. :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

aqwsderf said:


> I have 12 grapes at midnight for new years. Spanish tradition


That's interesting, how did that start ?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

blue2 said:


> That's interesting, how did that start ?


I'm not sure how it started, every Latin culture probably does a variation of it. What we do is when the clock strikes midnight we eat 12 grapes and make a wish for each one. 12 wishes in total. It represents every month of the year. &#128578;


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Sometimes I like to re theme my computer to pink.


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

I_Exist said:


> Elle Knight said:
> 
> 
> > I like gentlemen!
> ...


Hehe do not make me blush &#128584;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have been obsessed with music for more than 25 years now. I listen to it all day.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

After over two weeks of virtual non-activity in my home, my calves which are normally pretty developed and "bumpy", have receded to just tiny bumps on my legs.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

Songs are like angels, invisible minsters, comforting the soul. Music is spiritual to me cause its about stopping and listening, letting yourself be affected.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a massive music collection but I can't seem to get into music anymore. :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am aspergian as f--k!


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

I have a mole on my left hand.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

i once lugged a ~threetoeight-year-olds' ride-on toy across the pond (ahem, ocean) for my niece/nephew because i was working at a children's toy store at the time and had practically stolen it and knew they'd love it-and by extension-me. 

ps. it's not really only for children, i did hop on a coupla times myself. just bend yourself like a pretzel and voilà.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I like to gaze up at the Heavens.


----------



## Eric Narvaez (Apr 11, 2020)

I always feel the need to be protective when there's children around.

Sent from my SM-J260T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm a Janitor who builds computers for a hobby.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I_Exist said:


> I'm a Janitor who builds computers for a hobby.


 Out of new parts or old parts?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

...Is there anything random about me that anyone would like to know?

I don't even know why I'm asking this. I guess I'm bored and I don't know what's considered "random" enough. :? I figure I'm not of enough interest, anyway.

Ugh what a stupid post.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I've lived in four countries and spoken four languages.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

I have the palette of a kid. Breakfast food is my favorite food.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Out of new parts or old parts?


New or Old parts.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Suchness said:


> I've lived in four countries and spoken four languages.


Which ones ???


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

aqwsderf said:


> Which ones ???


I've lived in Bosnia, Germany, Sweden and Australia and spoke Bosnian, German, Gypsy and English.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> I've lived in Bosnia, Germany, Sweden and Australia and spoke Bosnian, German, Gypsy and English.


That's impressive mate.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

There are quite a lot of random things about me so it's hard to choose - but one that comes to mind is I once stayed in a doss house (place for peope with no money) in London when I was in my 20's. I swapped some tooth paste for some tobacco with another guy and all of a sudden the guys sleeping in the bunks around me became quite good friends.


----------



## ISEIK22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Well, I don't know if this would qualify but...when I get nervous I use my feet instead of my hands to do things. Like, picking up pens, stirring pots, unlocking cellphones. The older I get the easier it is to control it but it still happens from time to time.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm running low on booze because liquor is now impossible to get in my state


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm a virgin.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

My internet keeps briefly going out.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have been doing Qi Gong for 6 months now. It is the most amazing workout I have ever done.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm left handed


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Suchness said:


> I've lived in Bosnia, Germany, Sweden and Australia and spoke Bosnian, German, Gypsy and English.


woahh I knew you had been to Sweden but had no idea you lived here at one point :O


----------



## PF123 (Sep 1, 2019)

I love salt.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I once had a lemonade stand.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

When I was younger I'd walk by myself around town while listening to some jams. The further I went out the farther I had to come back so I'd go a mile or two. Sometimes my legs would chaff pretty bad. I didn't really notice that much because I was focused on the music.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

discopotato said:


> woahh I knew you had been to Sweden but had no idea you lived here at one point :O


I lived with my grandparents in Malmo for three months back in 2001.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Sometimes, I like to run around barefoot.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I once "borrowed" a paperboy's bike to get home at 6AM still worse for wear after the previous night out, but crashed into a bush and nearly dozed off


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm addicted to love songs


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

aqwsderf said:


> I'm addicted to love songs


For you


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

D'avjo said:


> For you


Cute and simple &#128522;


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

aqwsderf said:


> Cute and simple &#128522;


Thats me !!

Well, simple anyway.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I think I have become totally invisible.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Toad Licker said:


> I think I have become totally invisible.


cool mate, who are you going to secretly watch first ?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I live on a farm.


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Intimacy makes me puke.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't like sunsets.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm tired of being treated like dirt.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I ate a baked potato and forgot to wash the dirt off it before I baked it. It tasted like potato-flavored baked dirt. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

D'avjo said:


> cool mate, who are you going to secretly watch first ?


I'm not going to become a stalker now lol.

Stop seeing me, I'm invisible damnit! :kma


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> I'm not going to become a stalker now lol.
> 
> Stop seeing me, I'm invisible damnit!







&#128064;


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Toad Licker said:


> I'm not going to become a stalker now lol.
> 
> Stop seeing me, I'm invisible damnit! :kma


I have some bad news toad,

must admit it sounded a little far fetched when you posted it, and dear old Janet at no 34 has showed me the footage, you were clearly visible mate and she is proper shook up.

I had to do the sensible and obvious thing, and I`ve whacked the vid on youtube.

Lookup "Toad warts and all"


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

I’m feeling cold and feverish


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Though I live in the South I don't consider myself a Southern girl. I'm still a girl from the North.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

LoneLioness said:


> I'm fat but at least my boobs are huge.


 :shock >


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I went to a 10 day Buddhist meditation retreat where we meditated 10 hours a day and weren't allowed to talk to anyone except the teacher and staff.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I can throw a pancake a good 60 feet or so.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

I can wink with both my right eye and my left eye. But the latter looks worse.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

-I prefer Skype Lite over regular Skype.

-My favorite Skype emojis is the Rainbow and red Heart. {I use both as a combination}

-I like Spring.

-I'm an early bird. I don't like saying up at night.

-My favorite number is 5.

-I was born at night.

-My spirit animal is the dolphin.

-My favorite food is stuffed green peppers. 

-I like frogs.

-I like amphibians and reptiles{not snakes}. 

-I like Earth Science


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

^ My favorite number is also 5 🙂


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

aqwsderf said:


> ^ My favorite number is also 5 &#128578;


5 just doesn't do it for me I'm afraid - not a big fan of single digits.

For some reason I've always liked 36 - it just seems nice and symmetrical.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

harrison said:


> 5 just doesn't do it for me I'm afraid - not a big fan of single digits.
> 
> For some reason I've always liked 36 - it just seems nice and symmetrical.


I like numbers ending in 5

5
15
25
35
45
55

They all look nice to me


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i keep seeing the same number everywhere over and over


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

aqwsderf said:


> I like numbers ending in 5
> 
> 5
> 15
> ...


Nice numbers but I think I'm more of an even number man myself.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Karsten said:


> I can throw a pancake a good 60 feet or so.


show off.



love is like a dream said:


> i keep seeing the same number everywhere over and over


y'know there's no way you're _not_ looking for it now.

i acted as a crossing guard for a raccoon once. i was so proud of myself (no, i wasn't under the age of 12)


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

aqwsderf said:


> I like numbers ending in 5
> 
> 5
> 15
> ...


That's interesting. Im kinda like that with certain things. Altho o prefer like 25, 75 ets because they're like quarters. Can't say unlike 35 or 45, 55 etc.

What about years such as 1985, 1995, 2005, 2015 etc?

Prepare for mind to be blown. After this I'm.sure you will like.37. 

37 X 3 = 111
37 X 6 = 222
37 X 9. = 333
37 x. 12 = 444
37 X 15 = 555
37 X 18 = 666
37 x 21 = 777
37 X 24 = 888
37 X 27 =999
37 x 30 = 1110

So 37 multipled by divisors of 3 gives an interesting pattern.

I also like factorials. n! So like 1! = 1 2! = 1 X 2. 3! = 1 X 2 X 3 = 6
.so if you have 3 colours, there's 6 ways you can arrange them in order without repeating a pattern. If you had 5 coloured buttons, there's now 120 ways to arrange them.

4! = 24. 5! = 120. etc etc. 10! = 3268800. factorials go up insanely quickly.

What the hell is 0! Then? 0! = 1 . Waaawww. {°_°} There's a few different ways that I can explain why 0! = 1. Even though you really think 0! Should be 0.

I like pi. ( π ) as well. Basically because it looks like a table and it reminds me of something to eat . As if that's a surprise. . . Pi pi pi pi.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

love is like a dream said:


> i keep seeing the same number everywhere over and over


It mean something. You should look up the number. I use to see the number 5 on a digital clock :05. 5 is my birth number. Maybe you are going through a spiritual awakening.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> I like pi. ( π ) as well. Basically because it looks like a table and it reminds me of something to eat . As if that's a surprise. . . Pi pi pi pi.


I was gonna say...do you mean Pi or PIE lol

Doesn't the number 9 have a cool pattern like that too with multiplication?










I only like 5 because it is _visually appealing_ to me &#128518;


----------



## Oiche (Jul 22, 2017)

I've had an experience with a mythological being. 



I like the numbers game going on above me haha.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I haven't worn deodorant in a month and a half, and I don't stink!


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Karsten said:


> I can throw a pancake a good 60 feet or so.


Not on my watch! :wife


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I'm claustrophobic because as a kid I climbed into a wardrobe when we were on holiday and it fell over onto the bed, with the doors facing the bed, trapping me in for 10 mins :-(. 



Now, I will only use lifts with glass windows.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lohikaarme said:


> Not on my watch! :wife


Are you going to dive out and catch them with your teeth before they have a chance to fly their full trajectory?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Karsten said:


> Are you going to dive out and catch them with your teeth before they have a chance to fly their full trajectory?


You can bet your hiney I will. I've been training my whole life for this!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lohikaarme said:


> You can bet your hiney I will. I've been training my whole life for this!


I really do believe you when you say that. I hope this moment is as good as you've imagined during those late nights of training!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

D'avjo said:


> I'm claustrophobic because as a kid I climbed into a wardrobe when we were on holiday and it fell over onto the bed, with the doors facing the bed, trapping me in for 10 mins :-(.
> 
> Now, I will only use lifts with glass windows.


A wardrobe fell on my brother once, but because the doors were open it didn't hurt him.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Sometimes I eat tuna straight out of the can, like some cats do. Also, I hiss at things I don't like when people aren't around.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Velorrei said:


> Sometimes I eat tuna straight out of the can, like some cats do. Also, I hiss at things I don't like when people aren't around.


 I wouldn't start to worry too much until you start hissing at yourself in the mirror and seeing yourself hissing back and being afraid because you didn't realize you hissed at your own reflection.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I have roughly ten fingers if my calculations are correct. 

*checks hand*

Yep, still ten.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

post something you are NOT interested in:
having an identical twin.
i like to be one of a kind


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

when i find out someone i like likes someone i dislike


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

I like peanut butter and jelly and I like when my aunt says sammich.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I have exceptionally good hand/eye coordination and bodily control as well as freakish strength. It's possible I could've been a formidable athlete if I wasn't fvcked in the head.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a sunflower and a polar bear teacup mug.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

If I appear cold and distant, especially if seems like I'm not phased, chances are that it really is bothering me and I wish that it were to be otherwise. Having to have dealt with numerous rejections and disappointments certainly contributed towards it. Even if it is 'acceptable' to be open, it seems like I don't fit the criteria(s) to do so anyway.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Velorrei said:


> Sometimes I eat tuna straight out of the can, like some cats do.


I used to do this all the time! The ones flavoured with oil, pepper, and lemon are so good. I also used to eat sardines out of the tin. They're good for you!

I should buy a few on my next grocery run.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

i once destroyed a (super old) blender tryna bake cupmeatcakes for my pup's birthday. she liked them tho so i think it was a success.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I like to roll up wet towels in my hand and run after people to swat their butts with them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am finally understanding my autism better. Life is still difficult, but knowing what is going on inside my head, helps a lot.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

All I want is a few connections. Currently I don't feel like complaining about why life sucks.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

My fidgeting has switched to rubbing my left thumbnail with my index finger. It's become very shiny.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I really want to be good to people. But most of the time there isn't anyone to be good too. With that being said, I feel like I must walk on eggshells. Because whatever good I do will go unnoticed, but the moment I mess up and say something a little off, people will notice that! I don't think it's fair.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I once rode in a helicopter


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm a peanut butter monster.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

i pop whole clementines into my mouth bc i'm too lazy to break it up into their presliced segments.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Almost like four fingers in a Go-Kart accident when i was a kid


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm a night owl, I don't sleep until daybreak occurs.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I have bony knees.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

I can jog eight miles sometimes, I would jog more but nips start to hurt.
did you know that if you jog more that than 7 miles your nips will start hurting.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

my first nude art model was a senior woman.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I was born in the capital of England, no not London...Winchester, the ancient capital of England until William the Conqueror ****ed it up.


Buried in my ancient city's cathedral ground is the very famous author, Jane whatserface.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

cafune said:


> my first nude art model was a senior woman.


of course, you are not, but it always seemed a bit weird that artists always throw a nude model in. Not quite as weird as wanting to sit in front of an art class in the buff for a few hrs.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

EndofSummer said:


> I can jog eight miles sometimes, I would jog more but nips start to hurt.
> did you know that if you jog more that than 7 miles your nips will start hurting.


well cut two holes in your top so your nipples poke out and dont rub - its pretty simple.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

For most of my life I thought "coleslaw" was actually "cold slaw." As if there was also hot slaw. Alas, I was living in a fool's paradise.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

either/or said:


> For most of my life I thought "coleslaw" was actually "cold slaw." As if there was also hot slaw. Alas, I was living in a fool's paradise.


Yeah, I've done that plenty of times too, may have thrown in a few cold sores as well.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

My maternal grandmother was the first female CPA in Washington State way back in the 1950's. Everyone expected her to stay home and raise her family and she was like "Nah."



I did not inherit her knack for math.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

When I was 19 I got arrested twice in one summer on the same beach for being in the possession of alcohol. After I got arrested the first time I, in my infinite wisdom, decided a couple weeks later it would be a good idea to follow my friends to the same exact beach and try drinking there again. I ended up in front of the same judge within the time span of about 4-5 weeks. Needless to say he wasn't happy with me but due to a clerical error he ended up throwing out my case. Which was lucky because I think he was going to serve me to community service and a substance abuse program.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

i have nine piercings and counting.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I have had the same breast implants in for over 20 years now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I seem to have lost the ability to talk to humans.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I share a name with a cursed ruined building that has some connection to an infamous historical figure. It's a really uncommon name so people usually assume it's a more common vaguely similar Asian (South Asian,) name even though it's not spelt the same. It's pronounced as it's spelt but they always correct themselves to the other name lol. A few times they've misspelled it like the other name too. My best friend in primary school also had the other name so funny.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am suffering from autistic burnout. 2020 has taken it's toll on me. I am taking measures to get better. 0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't make connections with humans.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Toad Licker said:


> I can't make connections with humans.


Me too neither.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I used to be pretty decent at beer pong.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I think I will forever be the misunderstood guy.



either/or said:


> I used to be pretty decent at beer pong.


Same here. Can't remember the last time I played it. :grin2:


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

When I was a little kid I thought the middle finger meant "s***." Like if you gave someone the finger it was basically as if you were saying the word s***, which was a bad word so you were disrespecting the other person. I had no idea what it actually meant. I don't think I figured it out until middle school. I don't think I realized people swore at each other in the terrible way that they do and so didn't conceive it could be anything worse.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a good sense of humor. :kma


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I listen to the radio, and have for the past 10+ years. I'm not always listening but it comforts me to hear someone talking.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

After final lift was called, I once had to scoot across a ledge, out in the backcountry area, with my snowbord, above a fifty foot tree lined ravine. As the sun was going down, I ended up in a distressed state as I was lost and thought I would never be found. As I was deciding whether to build a snow hole and try to survive the night or carry on using the stars as navigation, I popped out on the road next to the resort shopping area, a stones throw away from the apartment.


My mates had already got the their beers in at the pub, and were playing darts.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

D'avjo said:


> After final lift was called, I once had to scoot across a ledge, out in the backcountry area, with my snowbord, above a fifty foot tree lined ravine. As the sun was going down, I ended up in a distressed state as I was lost and thought I would never be found. As I was deciding whether to build a snow hole and try to survive the night or carry on using the stars as navigation, I popped out on the road next to the resort shopping area, a stones throw away from the apartment.


Oh man you were lucky, people die in similar situations all the time. You must have been so relieved. I do a lot of winter hiking and snowshoeing and am always afraid I'll get caught outside overnight. One of my worst fears actually. At least one or two people die where I hike very year. I feel like I should learn how to dig a snow shelter but I've never bothered. I usually just bring a space blanket thing and extra clothes in case I'm stuck on the mountain overnight.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

either/or said:


> Oh man you were lucky, people die in similar situations all the time. You must have been so relieved. I do a lot of winter hiking and snowshoeing and am always afraid I'll get caught outside overnight. One of my worst fears actually. At least one or two people die where I hike very year. I feel like I should learn how to dig a snow shelter but I've never bothered. I usually just bring a space blanket thing and extra clothes in case I'm stuck on the mountain overnight.


 Hey mate, 'ill reply to your pm soon I hope, sorry for being lazy ha.

Yeah, if you are going backcountry you need to have the right gear and know what are you doing. I don't even know how to dig a proper snowhole, and navigate by the stars lol - I would have been ****ed ha! I probably would have ended up screaming and crying for help.

Had a few times snowboarding now where I have thought ****, I could be in trouble !!

My mate slipped off the side of a run in keystone colorado once, he was only about 8 ft down but he couldnt get back up out of it. We had no other choice but to leave him to it and do a few more runs!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Whenever I see this thread I can never think of anything to write in it. Though apparently I did a couple of months ago and forgot.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

D'avjo said:


> Hey mate, 'ill reply to your pm soon I hope, sorry for being lazy ha.
> 
> Yeah, if you are going backcountry you need to have the right gear and know what are you doing. I don't even know how to dig a proper snowhole, and navigate by the stars lol - I would have been ****ed ha! I probably would have ended up screaming and crying for help.
> 
> ...


Hey no worries man whenever you get a chance if you do.

I'd be afraid if I dug a snow shelter it would collapse on me and I'd suffocate. Knowing me that's prob what would happen. So I don't even bother carrying one of those little shovels with me. I should probably carry a winter sleeping bag just in case. I like to pack light though. Gotta have your wits about you in the mountains in winter tho, one wrong move or one rough storm comes in you can be dead in 30 mins.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Toad Licker said:


> I have a good sense of humor. :kma


dem toads noes themselves well.  I never have anything to type on here ever since this thread was created oh well. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Hehe


My sanity is battling my unsanity. I'm not sure which one is currently winning. :duel


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

I have hairy hobbit feet. Not hairy enough though, all the other hobbits make fun of me for that. And for having skinny bony feet. I thought hobbits were cooler.

I almost always trap spiders in a glass and take them outside. The day before last my dad saw a spider on the table and jumped up (pretty funny coming from him), I went for the glass, my brother said 'what are you doing?', pushed the spider off the table and stomped it. A heartless *******, that guy. :b


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm supremely stubborn about certain things, including undressing for anyone, including for medical examinations. I've already avoided getting medical treatment at a time when I was in severe pain, and toughed it out instead. Thankfully it was temporary (though who knows what lasting damage was done), but the point is, even if I don't catch the bus in the coming years, I may well succumb to something treatable. As terrible as I feel on a daily basis now, I realize I actually have it _good _compared to what's coming. Also, my stubbornness may end up doing me in even sooner than that with something specific that's coming in, oh, less than two years.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am king of my own little world! 0


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I've only worn nail polish once since I was in my early teens (15 years ago). I hate how they chip after a short while, and take so long to dry (and if you don't wait long enough, the paint wrinkles). 

And the single time I've done it since was to bond with a coworker outside of work.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I let my facial hair grow out for quite a while this time before shaving (was just lazy). When I did shave, I shaved off everything but the mustache because I knew I was going to be funny looking with a mustache (I've never had one) and fell over laughing. (I did shave it off later but it was super cringey-looking :lol )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a long time obsession with music. I listen to it as often as I can. :boogie


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

My real name is Rachel.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I like Tibetan Bell sound and wind chimes sound. 

Sent from my Spirit using Tapatalk


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

The hickory and the dock I get but not the dickory. My thought is that when one is being disagreeable you could say they are engaged in a bit of dickory, sort of like tomfoolery but worse.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I like the idea of having a work desk. 

Sent from SPIRITO using Tapatalk


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

I can have some pretty cynical sense of humor. My dad often tells me "You can't really think that" and I usually go "Yeah I do". I'm not sure I do though. Maybe a little, but the sheer amount of jokes about humanity being the worst might be a bit misleading.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

My Birthday is coming up:teeth


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I competed in a regional country dancing competition when I was 9, my partner was a boy. Why did i do this ? Coz my strange teacher made the whole class do it.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Sunshine Lady said:


> My Birthday is coming up:teeth


Give me some ideas for a pressie pls, up to 10 pounds.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Editing-based humor might be my favorite kind - making characters (and people) say things they wouldn't normally say in-character. I don't normally like raunchy jokes and especially in garbage like Adam Sandler movies... but if it's a badly-drawn Donald Duck with a jarring text-to-speech voice making the same jokes, I'm likely to find it hilarious. There's just something about taking a beloved childhood icon and corrupting it to an obscene mockery that tickles my funny bone.


----------



## SLubenstein (May 11, 2020)

Myosr said:


> I am a selfish person, with no moral code.
> 
> And it doesn't bother me, because I'm incapable of hurting others, and I lack the desire to do so most of the time.
> 
> ...


Prove me wrong, but you sound like a psychology student.


----------



## SLubenstein (May 11, 2020)

Myosr said:


> ---
> 
> Do you psychology?


No i don't.


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

i've never been to ghana


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I've never understood the point of dancing, at all. I can't even conceive of why I would want to move that way. I can understand some other popular frivolous activities that people do for fun, such as gaming, sports or reading fiction, but no part of me has ever felt the need to dance or sing for any reason. Well, at least with singing I can appreciate the outcome when others do it, but dancing remains a complete mystery, I just find it strange and pointless.


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

ScorchedEarth said:


> I've never understood the point of dancing, at all. I can't even conceive of why I would want to move that way. I can understand some other popular frivolous activities that people do for fun, such as gaming, sports or reading fiction, but no part of me has ever felt the need to dance or sing for any reason. Well, at least with singing I can appreciate the outcome when others do it, but dancing remains a complete mystery, I just find it strange and pointless.


 @ScorchedEarth i feel that completely. like, i agree, and i think dancing is kind of a dying industry, like poetry.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm a pervert


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've gained back 12 pounds of that 40 pounds I lost last year.


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm 51 but never been to a different country or been on a plane. Probably will one day, though.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I am spirirtral.


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

My only friends irl are animals


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I once smuggled a 1/4oz bag of weed into the US via the Sumas BC border with Canada...i very cleverly concealed it by putting it in my jean pocket, ready to throw on the floor of my mates car and deny all knowledge if challenged.


I was also held and questioned at Dallas airport about a guy with the same name as me who was on the run in Nebraska.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I chat with people in local 18+ kik groups and share nudes. I like the compliments. Especially when women tell me I have a nice cock or that I'm goodlooking


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I chat with people in local 18+ kik groups and share nudes. I like the compliments. Especially when women tell me I have a nice cock or that I'm goodlooking


Which one makes you more happy - when they say nice cock or goodlooking?

Do they mean nice size or do they just appreciate that its an all round fine looking specimen?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

D'avjo said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> > I chat with people in local 18+ kik groups and share nudes. I like the compliments. Especially when women tell me I have a nice cock or that I'm goodlooking
> ...


It's just exciting in general to be naughty and flirt a bit. I've gotten some very enticing offers though.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I've gotten some very enticing offers though.


what, buy one get one free, senior citizens half price? come on tell us some


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

D'avjo said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> > I've gotten some very enticing offers though.
> ...


Offers for threesomes and hotwife situations. These are groups for kinky people


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I walked 3 miles the other night, I noticed an elderly neighbour that never has any traffic by his house had a little Christmas tree outside, haven't walked that route in 25 years.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

My mate and I once had a punch up with a few german guys in an Italian ski resort, at 2am, with all of us dressed only in our boxer shorts, and a hat for me. The fight only stopped when my hat got knocked off and I asked the guy i was wrestling if I could pick it up, he said "yeah sure", and we all went back to our hotels.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

When I was a kid (about 4 or 5) I used to sleepwalk. As she tells it, one night my sister said that I woke up because I was playing with her feet. She asked what I was doing and I guess I just wandered off.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

john.myles said:


> I'm 51 but never been to a different country or been on a plane. Probably will one day, though.


Also never been on a plane (never had a passport) and the only reason I have been to a different country is because I live close to the border and we can (well in normal times...not now or anytime soon) cross the border by car. No desire to visit far away places but would like to see the other side of this country though and that would require getting on a plane.

Today is the "big game". Not only do I have zero interest in the game...don't care about the commercials, halftime show, parties or anything associated with it


----------

